# Videos para compartir y mas



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2009)

Este tema está destinado a compartir videos de cualquier temática que nos resulten verdaderamente interesantes y que permitan una sana discusión.


----------



## sony (Nov 26, 2010)

aqui un video de mi estado espero y lo disfruten y por aca los esperamos
 saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 3, 2010)

Y para variar...


----------



## Dario (Dic 3, 2010)

miren este chiquitin 
muy buenas interpretaciones, parece que algo sabe de guitarra... 





 




saludosss


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2010)

Lo bueno que no veo mucha TV, una dosis de FdE y sobra...


----------



## Electronec (Dic 5, 2010)

La TV → 90% despojos.

Por lo menos en España y bajo mi punto de vista.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 5, 2010)

Despojos o repeticiones, Electro...? 

Original (Física o Química):






Parodia


----------



## asherar (Dic 9, 2010)

Si, bueno, yo tambien cambio un poco de tema:











No sé si les pasa pero, en más de una ocasión da la sensación como que 
"yo eso ya lo había pensado" (no con tanto éxito, claro). 
Es una cosa positiva aparte, ver que a otro también se le ocurrió algo parecido. 
De paso dicho en forma ordenada, como clase magistral. 

En todo esto de los videos motivacionales siempre suele haber algo de "meloneo" 
(sugestión, casi engaño consentido). 
En el fondo esa es la idea. Pero algunas fotos que acompañan al primer video 
me resultaron demasiado ... simplificadoras, por decirlo de alguna manera. 

Claro que también se pueden sacan ideas positivas aplicables a cada caso personal. 
Además dan una visión de conjunto. 
En general me gustan los dos. Cada uno tiene lo suyo. 
Ojalá hubiera visto algo así a mis 22 años.

...

Se me ocurrió postear estos videos cuando ví la frase de fernandob: "y como no me equivoco".

Una idea que subyace en estos videos es hasta qué punto es voluble el ser humano. 
Por eso: si bien es importante ver descarnadamente nuestras miserias para conocernos, y 
ser realistas, no resulta "constructivo" quedarse ahí y seguir machacando eternamente 
(ver nota al pié). 
El peligro es que la actitud derrotista es igualmente motivadora, pero el resultado NO 
nos ayuda a salir adelante. 
En todo caso si el ser humano es voluble, aprendamos a melonearnos nosotros mismos, 
en la dirección que nos interesa.

La idea que rescato de los dos videos anteriores es que, con las limitaciones del caso, 
a casi todo problema se le puede buscar la vuelta, independientemente de si finalmente 
le encontramos solución. Es una cuestión de actitud para enfrentar y sobrellevar la vida. 

Eso también está en la esencia del ser humano.

Saludos

Nota: Por las dudas, no estoy diciendo que ese sea tu caso, fer, pero tambén ví esto: 
"me iba a acostar y antes mire un poco las noticias ...". 
Digo, por esto de que los noticieros normalmente tienen 99% de noticias-bajón. 
Un recorte de la realidad, con un sesgo bastante negativo. 
Ese es el video motivacional con que el que mucha gente alimenta el bocho antes de ir 
a dormir. Otras lo hacen con el noticiero de la mañana.


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2010)

Esto no se puede creer !!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

> "me iba a acostar y antes mire un poco las noticias ...".
> Digo, por esto de que los noticieros normalmente tienen 99% de noticias-bajón.
> Un recorte de la realidad, con un sesgo bastante negativo.
> Ese es el video motivacional con que el que mucha gente alimenta el bocho antes de ir
> a dormir. Otras lo hacen con el noticiero de la mañana.




_Noticias, News... _

Jaja qué tienen de nuevo? Generalmente son siempre las mismas situaciones, cambiarán los actores... violaciones, homicidios, delincuencia, accidentes, algo relacionado con drogas, política, fraudes, tonterías,  etc... qué aburrimiento.... ni las noticias son significativamente dignas de ser llamadas noticias.... generalmente es el pan de cada día.

Noticia sería algo novedoso. Lo demás es relleno.


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2010)

Mucha gente cree que viendo el noticiero y leyendo los diarios se mantiene "informada". 

Yo me despierto con el radio-reloj, a la hora que pasan el informe de estado de las rutas de 
acceso a Buenos Aires. El pobre tipo del noticiero no sabe ya cómo decir todos los días lo 
mismo y que parezca algo diferente.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2010)

yo ultimamente veo que percibo las cosas de un modo distinto.
relaciono varias csoas y saco conclysiones.
no es solo "ver la noticia" .

es algo bastante subjetivo.
uno puede decir "ups....mira que tornado "
o puede ver lo ocurrido y percibir acciones, errores , enseñanzas que deja lo ocurrido.

ya lo puse otras veces, :
hay 3 tipos de personas:
1 --las que  no aprenden ni de sus propios errores.
2 -- las que aprenden de sus propios errores (algunos a la primera, otros luego de varias) .
3 -- quienes son capaces de observar y aprender de los errores ajenos.

claro, uno dira: quizas que el unico sentido es el de vivir con miedo, si veo que a otro le pasa , pues yo no lo hago.
y no es asi, en ese sentido es como dice alejandro, un poco es como un laberinto con muchos caminos:
no es la cosa quedarse atras y no moverse por que uno ve que otros caen, no .
la cosa es avanzar siempre, pero mirando y analizando.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 11, 2010)

Quizá ya no me sorprende lo que veo en las noticias.... con lo que he visto en Internet, realidad sin censura, cruda... las noticias parecen dibujos animados... no sé...


Quizá noticia sería que pasara todo lo contrario.... un cambio positivo. El resto parece alimento de morbo...


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2010)

Exacto! La cuestión es que la rutina no nos anestesie ...


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 13, 2010)




----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2010)

Cuando agarra el celu en el aire, se me cayó la baba...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 13, 2010)

madre mia que no haria con esa mano...


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

Con que no te pase como a wolowitz... todo esta bien... jajaja

"traigan equipo para despegar un coyote de una mano robotica a urgencias por favor!!!"


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Dic 13, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> madre mia que no haria con esa mano...



ajajja ese coyotee..


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2010)

en realidad un roboto tiene como limites de velocidad lo que la mecanica y la electronica ( o sea su composicion fisica) le permita.
nosotros tenemos nuestras limitaciones ya impuestas .
lo cual haria que de construirse en el futuro  un robot similar a una forma de vida (sea forma de humano, perro , pajaro, insecto o lo que sea) seria  muchas veces superior a un ser humano en los aspectos en que compita cuando este a similar nivel.

con esto regresa inevitablemente ese viejo temor de que un dia las maquinas pueden dominarnos o exterminarnos.

asi que programadores:
jamas olviden rutinas de seguridad, botones de reset por todos lados , interrupciones que manden a un bloqueo y demas cosas.

saludos


----------



## asherar (Dic 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ... botones de reset por todos lados ...



Admiro esa claridad de conceptos !!!


----------



## GomezF (Dic 13, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KxjVlaLBmk



+10 +10 +10


----------



## asherar (Dic 13, 2010)

en realidad no estamos tan lejos ...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2010)

anda a saber que nos gana primero.....si el soft o el hard.

el hard serian robots que nos hagan pure.
el soft que nso perdamos en la realidad virtual solitos como bolu..... de estar tanto en la compu.
cuantas horas estamos en la compu hoy dia ???
terminaremso adictos ?
dependientes? 

cuantas peliculas ya  dan aviso de eso, realidades virtuales y sociedades que se "pierden " en ellas.......vaya uno a saber .


yo ya me enganche con CAPRICA ..........y mas que de chico veia "galactica" .........


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2010)




----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 21, 2010)




----------



## fernandob (Dic 21, 2010)

ayera a noche me quede mirando los videos de esa naranja HDP ..............aunque dan ganas de que le caiga el cuchillo.....pero la sinverguenza tiene suerte .


----------



## Electronec (Dic 31, 2010)

Merece la pena ver este video.

*http://sorisomail.com/email/74120/mais-uma-projecao-3d-sensacional.html*

Feliz año nuevo para todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2011)

Un par de Robotitos "Todo terreno"


----------



## Dario (Ene 1, 2011)

justamente antenoche, estaba viendo que boston dynamics, robo mi hidea de las ruedas curvadas... X(... malditos trojanos... eso me pasa por guardar mis ideas en mi pc y no en el tradicional cuaderno de diseño. bue... al menos ya se como iban a funcionar...
saludosss


----------



## fernandob (Ene 2, 2011)

hola muchachos, estoy sin compu.
veo esto de los robots.
alguna vez pensaron en que se puede hacer con ellos ??
pero peiensen EN GRANDE.

cuando tenga la compu les abro un tema que creo los va a asombrar.

pero mientras tanto piensen que se puede hacer.....pero en grande.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 2, 2011)

Servir para reemplazar al humano en todas esas cosas que a la mayoría no le gusta hacer (incluido pensar por ellos).... así el humano se podría dedicar de lleno a disfrutar la vida.... ser hedonista.... y terminaríamos en una especie de matrix


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 2, 2011)

les recomiendo el libro "sueñan los androdes con ovejas electrics?" de philip k. dik o busquenlo con el nombre de blade runer


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2011)

aca esta el tema.

andaba distrayendome y miren este primero:




 

y luego recien este otro :


----------



## Dario (Ene 7, 2011)

hablando de gente con suerte, hoy vi esto en el noticiero...




parece que la nena se salvo de milagro... que barbaro, a lo que llega esta persona por dios...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2011)

IGNORANCIA + IGNORANCIA + IGNORANCIA.

eso da como segundos terminos ser vaga, inutil, estupidez , no cuidar ni querer a tus hijos (se ve en eso a la cantidad de piqueteras/os que usan de escudo a sus hijos o los mandan a pedir o a trabajar) , no ven (o no quieren ver el peligro.

ese video , con esa simpleza que esa mujer manda a la nena (la cual confia ciegamente en ella, y que ella es la ADULTA) me recuerda cuntas veces veo cosas asi , pero no tan grosas .

y hay quienes cultivan eso.
aca en argentina se esta cultivando "exprofeso" eso.



edit: ignorancia = mala o nula  educacion:
si te educan de chica a "usar" a tus hijos luego se hace una costumbre , algo normal, habitual.
como el no medir las consecuencias, o el culpar siempre a otro o el conseguir dinero NO trabajando .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

Eso me pasó a mi, estando trabajando sobre las vías a la altura del andén en Morón (Pcia. de Bs. As.) el "Nabo" que debía hacer de "Campana" y avisar cuando se acercaba el tren se distrajo.
Consecuencia, Fogonazo se tira de cabeza debajo del "Mugriento" andén con el fin de que el tren no lo triture, siendo bien recibido por simpáticas ratas de estación de ferrocarril.
Esto me ocurrió en 2 oportunidades, esta que cuento y nuevamente sobre el puente sobre el Río Lujan en la localidad de Paso del Rey.

Para el que no lo conozca, ese es el ferrocarril Sarmiento y buena parte del chasis se encuentra electrificado (850Vcc), así que el peligro no terminó con la nena debajo del andén.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2011)

no, el peligro sigue con la nena bajo la tutela de esa madre .


haggg...disculpen pero me saca .


----------



## Dario (Ene 8, 2011)

tranquilo fer... por ahi he visto en la firma de uno de los foreros que dice:


> pez que lucha contra la corriente muere electrocutado


 o algo asi... este mundo no tiene arreglo, y la argentina menos, que le vamos a hacer... solo limitarnos a mirar, porque por mas que uno haga su mejor esfuerzo por cambiar las cosas, no se puede con la ignorancia en la que hemos sido sumidos.
saludosss.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2011)

tenes toda la razon 

estaba mirando videos de youtube , de pibes que juegoan a meterse entre las vias de el tren cuando este pasa.
hay varios.

saben que ???

eso spibes no valoran su vida, menso valoraran las de otros, mañana se dan animo para robarte cuando pasas con tu novia por ahi y hasta te pegan un tiro y se van riendose.
si ni tuvieron educacion para estudiar, para valorar su vida, para pensar en las consecuencias, no construyerno algo, no invirtieron en sus vidas (estudios , sueños) , no ven un futuro .
que les va a importar la vida de un desconocido ??????

y por eso pasan las cosas que pasan, por que NO se educan como nosotros, pero SI viven entre nosotros.
no lo digo en forma discriminatoria al pedo, se que lo es.
discrimino por que obviamente no somos iguales.

y al final y al principio la culpa no es de elllos.
estos gobiernos cultivan eso,educan a gente a que viva de ellos  : (planes sociales = quedate en casa sin estudiar ni hacer nada que nosotros te mantenemos........eso si .......*cuando te necesite para bloquear una calle o para saquear supermercados o para desestabilizar al gobierno que gano ........ahi obedeceme.*

disculpen muchachos, no quiero hacer politica pero hace rato que no vivimso en democracia, todos son una porqueria pero los que son peronistas o pseudo peronistas o kircheristas o cosa asi o parecida, todos esos que van a hacer violencia cuando las cosas no les salen como ellos quieren son mafiosos organizados.
no vivimos en democracia, vivimos en una trampa organizada.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 9, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> IGNORANCIA + IGNORANCIA + IGNORANCIA.
> 
> eso da como segundos terminos ser vaga, inutil, estupidez , no cuidar ni querer a tus hijos (se ve en eso a la cantidad de piqueteras/os que usan de escudo a sus hijos o los mandan a pedir o a trabajar) , no ven (o no quieren ver el peligro.
> ..........



Sin palabras sobre lo de esa HP........:enfadado:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso me pasó a mi, estando trabajando sobre las vías a la altura del andén en Morón (Pcia. de Bs. As.) el "Nabo" que debía hacer de "Campana" y avisar cuando se acercaba el tren se distrajo...................



Y no asesinastes a ese tal Nabo...............Menudo mal trago te hizo pasar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

te voy a contar una cosa, quizas algunos lo sepan.
hay gente que hace las cosas mal a proposito.
para que la proxima vez no les pidan nada.
son INUTILES vagos y comodos.
prefieren estar en el deposito o en el pañol (a ver si pueden robar algo de paso) sentados a la sombra y tomando mate ...........por eso cuando les dicen que tienen que salir a trabajar con el grupo hacen las cosas mal a proposito.

:enfadado:


----------



## Dario (Ene 9, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por eso cuando les dicen que tienen que salir a trabajar con el grupo hacen las cosas mal a proposito.
> 
> :enfadado:



si yo fuese el jefe de ese grupo lo hecho a la m***** sin dudar. 
saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> .....
> Y no asesinastes a ese tal Nabo.......Ver el archivo adjunto 46028........Menudo mal trago te hizo pasar....


Solo le apliqué una larga serie de improperios. 

Al de la segunda oportunidad "Lo estropee" a golpes.



D@rio dijo:


> si yo fuese el jefe de ese grupo lo hecho a la m***** sin dudar.
> saludosss



No hizo falta, el jefe era yo , y por donde lo puse a trabajar, no tardó en renunciar. Ver el archivo adjunto 43787



fernandob dijo:


> te voy a contar una cosa, quizas algunos lo sepan.
> hay gente que hace las cosas mal a proposito.
> para que la proxima vez no les pidan nada.
> son INUTILES vagos y comodos....


Sin lugar a dudas, pero que trabajo puede ser "Menos trabajoso" (Cómodo) que mirar si viene el tren y avisar con un silbato.

*Edit incluyendo cambio de tema*, hablando de esto recordé el sistema de soldadura que empleábamos, unos ejemplos:


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

para vos no pero para sa gente si es trabajoso, :
estar al sol
tener uan responsabilidad.

vos .....y un poco yo tenemos otra educacion.
y nos cuesta visualizar el nivel de "inutilidad" de esa gente , que como dije por desgracia es algo que se cultiva con el habito.

yo hace un tiempo que me esfuerzo en comprender a la gente y me sigo asombrando, condecirte que de chico si miraba de casualidad una de esas novelas grotescas que suelen verse en la TV me parecia ridiculo los papeles de algunos.
y hoy he aprendido que es real........incluso peores.
es mas, hoy dia la cosa es peor aun.
bueh.. con decir que mas arriba pusieron ese video de el tren que inicio todo esto .

yo en mi trabajo hace rato me di cuenta que para crecer una cosa es tener empleados, asi uno puede hacer mas cosas.
pero siempre que lo pienso 2 o 3 veces termino en la misma comclusion:
mas vale solo que ............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2011)

Río de Janeiro - El Cristo Redentor 'cerró'  los brazos en un abrazo simbólico a Río de Janeiro, una noche del 2010

*El efecto- una ilusión óptica provocada por proyección de luces e imágenes.*



*Para simular el abrazo el cineasta Fernando Salis, usó ocho proyectores.*



*Con la música y con animación en 3D, la estatua parece cerrar los brazos.*






 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2011)

ESPECTACULAR !!!!!!!!!!!!

debe ser impresionante estar ahi............

hace un tiempi to vi un video de algo asi pero en un edificio , aca lo pusieron , y me hizo dudar si era de verdad o no .


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2011)

aca les dejo un video, hoy dia pones fail y tenes par divertirte.

hay algun "accidente" pero mas del 90 % son una demostracion de que es mas que bueno usar el cerebro antes de actuar.





#!

cabe destacar que gracias al sacrificio de estos salames nos podemso divertir un rato ........dudoso honor el de ellos...


este me impacto, que magnifica vida que es el tigre, se acerco sin ser visto a pesar de su tamaño, dio un salto tremendo y su capacidad y poder de ataque..es magnifico.
ojala que se extinga el hombre antes de estas magnificas formas de vida.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

de que los hay los hay.....


----------



## Andresgne (Ene 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso me pasó a mi, estando trabajando sobre las vías a la altura del andén en Morón (Pcia. de Bs. As.) el "Nabo" que debía hacer de "Campana" y avisar cuando se acercaba el tren se distrajo.
> Consecuencia, Fogonazo se tira de cabeza debajo del "Mugriento" andén con el fin de que el tren no lo triture, siendo bien recibido por simpáticas ratas de estación de ferrocarril.
> Esto me ocurrió en 2 oportunidades, esta que cuento y nuevamente sobre el puente sobre el Río Lujan en la localidad de Paso del Rey.
> 
> Para el que no lo conozca, ese es el ferrocarril Sarmiento y buena parte del chasis se encuentra electrificado (850Vcc), así que el peligro no terminó con la nena debajo del andén.



Conozco ese anden y no es de lo mas limpito que haya!! safaste de poder contarla, es jodido laburar en algo tan arriesgado y con gente poco confiable

soy de ituzaingo y conozco ambas estaciones, en la mugre son todas iguales

saludos


----------



## Vick (Ene 13, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> aca les dejo un video, hoy dia pones fail y tenes par divertirte...



El tipo del auto que se va al lago lo vi en las noticias hace tiempo, es un Bugatti Veyron solo hay 15 de esos autos en EU y cada uno vale mas de un millón de dolares... :cabezon:


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

solo hay 15 de esos y el #!@?*!! lo manda al lago....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2011)

Deporte de riesgo . . . .


----------



## Dario (Ene 14, 2011)

jeje... esa se la aprendieron a nuestros pilotos de malvinas


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

Ahora que han finalizado las Navidades, bienen las reclamaciones a Santa Claus:

_Carta a Santa Claus:_






Solo adio, muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Ene 25, 2011)

Objeto volador de origen terrestre impulsado por laser:


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2011)

lastima, lo busque subtitulado pero no esta.


----------



## asherar (Ene 25, 2011)

Dice que le hacen incidir un pulso laser muy potente desde abajo, y la forma de cono refleja la luz hacia el espejo parabólico que rodea el borde superior. Así se concentra la luz y calienta el aire a miles de grados y lo hace expandir en forma explosiva, lo que le da un impulso hacia arriba. 
Este método sirve para conitos de aluminio muy livianos.
En una de las pruebas el láser se "desenfoca" y le corta el borde. 

(N. del T.: Dice más cosas pero eso es lo que me interesaba transmitir.)


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2011)

que increible.

me parece a mi o has envejecido de golpe (por el avatar ) 

pd: hace expandir el aire circundante o al cono (metal) ?
por que si es al aire en las capas altas de la atmosfera ya no sirve....aunque , bueno, ya de ahi en mas seguimso con lo convencional ..





bueno , lindo :

http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/8366297/23-Lugares-extraordinarios-de-La-Tierra.html


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2011)

yo soy papa y reconozco que a veces uno siente el impulso de madr al mocoso a la miercoles, y que se duerma y se deje de joder.
eso es cuando uno aun no aprendio y esta estresado.

pero cuando te das cuenta, de que lo de el video dura muy poco tiempo , ahi ya aprendes a ir a con la almohada.
las veces que yo o mi mujer dormimos haciendo tricota, a pesar de las pavadas que decian los medicos.

o que dormimos todos doblados pero felices con nuestra bebe.
yo recuerdo aun , en un caso asi ni trato de escapar..........naaa.....ni loco .

ya se me va a ir sola cuando sea mas grande y terminare cantando :

"que ser de mi lejos de casa.....nena que sera de MI " .


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2011)

haber si alguno se anima a seguir el desarrollo de esta pecera.   seria interesante tener un pecesito andando en los pasillos de la casa jejeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 6, 2011)

el colmo del absurdo!!


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2011)

que... acaso ¿no seria divertido ver al perro jugando con el pez? jajaja


----------



## Xander (Feb 6, 2011)

Woh!...idea mía o el aparato se mueve en la dirección que se mueve el pez??....


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2011)

si, de eso se trata, cuando el pez se mueve hacia adelante, la pecera tambien y lo mismo sucede si se mueve en otras direcciones.
saludosss


----------



## sjuan (Feb 8, 2011)

http://alt1040.com/2011/02/robo-rainbow-un-robot-que-pinta-arcoiris


[ame="http://vimeo.com/19374769"]http://vimeo.com/19374769[/ame]

valla, ese colega si que sabe de mecanica


----------



## sony (Feb 8, 2011)

woow que ingenio


----------



## Tavo (Feb 8, 2011)

ESPECTACULAR!! 

Al principio me moría de intriga por saber lo que esta haciendo... está genial el invento. El arco iris quedó perfecto.

Buenísimo.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 11, 2011)

hay algunas cosas que son dignas de ver :


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiQb5NdDWgk&feature=player_embedded#at=102

Reinventando la Radio????


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2011)

es increible, como se puede dar la casualidad.
y hay gente que se tropieza y cgolpea contra una mesa y se muere !!!!!!!!!!!!

per miren entre otras cosas el estado de la hoja, como el cuerpo consume y absorve el metal, que maravilla.


----------



## asherar (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## gargoyles (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0dyTbHUqmZ4http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=INTNvIHSWAIhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jVyubP_zzGohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vq8tOr3eoMAhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hzS6RCbTPE8http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t8z86TC4-eUhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=F__SUfw1sZYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=F__SUfw1sZY


----------



## betodj (Feb 21, 2011)

Video interesante para los adm.  "Como tratar con un troll."
(recomendado por el colega seaarg)


----------



## fernandob (Feb 21, 2011)

muy bueno..............
y vieron que ese señor verde como saca en seguida todo eso de "la libertad en internet" 
y "los derechos"
y que ser libre............

cuantas veces me lo han tirado aca en la cara algunas golondrinas.
y eso que no soy admin . solo un vago del lugar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 21, 2011)

Donde te crees que vas, Pillastre...

... *Soy el Admin de este lugar*, *Soy la LEY*!

Elije ahora, Culata o Plomo!!!

PS: Estalagmista LOL-AZO!!!


----------



## Dario (Feb 23, 2011)

... no ssse... me parece que es un sujeto disfrazado ustedes ¿que opinan?


----------



## phavlo (Feb 23, 2011)

alguien con la atura de Michael Jordan y el lomo de Stalone, jajaja..


----------



## Dario (Feb 23, 2011)

no amigo, no hace falta que tenga la altura de un basquetbolista ni semejante lomo... en realidad, con que tenga altura suficiente para llegar a lo que seria el pecho del robot, es suficiente. lo demas es animatronico  
saludosss


----------



## phavlo (Feb 23, 2011)

jajaja bueno no importa, en fin es un robot jajajaj

saludos


----------



## Dario (Feb 23, 2011)

como dicen los mexicanos, aaahhh pos eso si...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 23, 2011)

varios enanos de circo .
sincronizados.
con complejo para agarrar ese laburo


----------



## phavlo (Feb 23, 2011)

jaja pero para lograr esa altura hacen falta unos cuantos


----------



## Dario (Feb 23, 2011)

jajaja...  
estuve investigando un poco, y al parecer, se trataria de un verdadero robot humanoide radiocontrolado O.O... pero todavia no entiendo como logran tan buen equilibrio con unos piesitos tan pequeñitos para lo que es la altura del robot...


----------



## phavlo (Feb 23, 2011)

Radio controlado ? parece ya estar programado..  lo habrán echo de aluminio para que no pese tanto ? jajaj


----------



## asherar (Feb 24, 2011)

Esto está genial !!! Animales Borrachos ! 

Resulta que comen una fruta llamada MARULA que fermenta, y al cabo de un rato les produce mareos. 
En realidad se agarran flor de pedo. Pasan la noche durmiendo la mona todos juntos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 24, 2011)

marula, anotado lo considerare para la proxima....


----------



## asherar (Feb 24, 2011)

Hay una bebida llamada Amarula, que se consigue en todo el mundo ... 

http://www.elgrancatador.com/2008/08/20/licor-amarula-el-mejor-licor-del-mundo-es-sudafricano/


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2011)

aca un video de una nueva PC de microsoft que es de oficina y viene cn un sistema de proteccion (win-piña que viene con el pquete de windows vista) :





 
y aca un sistema mas eficiente contra el estress que es compartir el problema con los compañeros de trabajo , que para eso estan fijense como el compañero va a darle una mano (se ve que estan juntos en la clase de yoga) y el que esta estresado acepta la ayuda y se toman una clase juntos. :


----------



## Dario (Feb 26, 2011)

que gracioooso jajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2011)

no lo pongo en el diodo por que no quiero revivir eso.
pero me causo gracia esta foto que demuestra como incluso la iglesia tiene su "lado oscuro" :


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 26, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no lo pongo en el diodo por que no quiero revivir eso.
> pero me causo gracia esta foto que demuestra como incluso la iglesia tiene su "lado oscuro" :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 48841



LOL!!! Toda religión tiene su lado "Oscuro" 

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Feb 26, 2011)

Qué es eso ? por Dios !!! 
Darth Vader yendo a misa ????


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 26, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Qué es eso ? por Dios !!!
> Darth Vader yendo a misa ????



Tiene que ir a confesar algunas secretos de la saga!


----------



## phavlo (Feb 26, 2011)

Esta barbara esa imagen !


----------



## Hammer Facer (Feb 26, 2011)

Esto es un milagro!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2011)

papito............con lo que me gustan los tostados de queso.........
umm........


----------



## sjuan (Feb 28, 2011)

alguien sabe que es eso? sera almidon?



fernandob dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw4qklgNIxI&NR=1





y esto que es? la sangre de alien






y bueno uno chistoso


----------



## sjuan (Mar 1, 2011)

y que tal este


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 1, 2011)

ni escribir sabe el que hiso el video ademas ya imagenes que se notan que soy muy falsas si googlean un poco sobre eso que aparece al final es una obra que hiso un chabon y todos se piensan que es una sirena

http://www.thefeejeemermaid.com/gallery1.htm


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2011)

este pibe no va a vivir mucho...


----------



## sjuan (Mar 6, 2011)

no se si ya lo subieron pero.....




y otro


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 23, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Aquí les dejo un Link que no tiene desperdício. Atentos a los subtítulos...está genial:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thsaDPCw06w
> 
> Saludos.



WOWOOW, No había visto este video!!!

OMG!!! JUaazzzzz


----------



## asherar (Abr 23, 2011)

Ojalá se pudiera bajar esta película. 
Hasta ahora sólo podemos verla desde este enlace
Se trata de PC-99 o "_The First $20 Million Is Always the Hardest"_. 








En la vida real las cosas evolucionaron como puede leerse aquí.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2011)

vi la pelicula, esta buena.


y lo de las compu.......... haceme una lista de cosas que han hecho lso gobiernos que han llegado a buen puerto y hayan sido solo para buen fin.

en realidad desde que nace la idea hasta que llega hay un monton de garrapatas que quieren morder algo ........solo eso impulsa los proyectos aca.


----------



## xiki (Abr 24, 2011)

Aquí os dejo un video que me pareció interesante.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110104/productos-consumo-duran-cada-vez-menos/392498.shtml


----------



## asherar (Abr 24, 2011)

xiki dijo:


> Aquí os dejo un video que me pareció interesante.
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110104/productos-consumo-duran-cada-vez-menos/392498.shtml



Qué Hijos de Packard !

Esta sí que les va a gustar ! 
http://www.cuevana.tv/peliculas/3310/inside-job/
Cuenta cómo se llegó a la crisis del 2008, y como sigue sin haber cambiado nada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 25, 2011)

Obsolescencia programada.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 25, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Obsolescencia programada.


_Exactly_: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/aportes-contra-obsolescencia-programada-55399/


----------



## sjuan (Abr 25, 2011)

esta vehículo es el que todos necesitamos e!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xagaww_moto-plegable-del-futuro_auto


----------



## Dario (Abr 28, 2011)

Imaginense un dia de campo...  ...eso si, despues de haber bebido bastante... XD 
sin palabras...


----------



## Electronec (Abr 29, 2011)

Artesanaia extrema.






Saludos.


----------



## Xander (Abr 29, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> Imaginense un dia de campo...  ...eso si, despues de haber bebido bastante... XD
> sin palabras...


 , Creo conocer a esos tipos...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 29, 2011)

fran becu dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA porque bailanban asi???




Ese video se tomó en un asado en lo de Cacho y se pusieron a bailar como el lemur.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> Imaginense un dia de campo... ...eso si, despues de haber bebido bastante... XD
> sin palabras...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuQIwHSbmC4&feature=topvideos_comedy


 
yo recuerdo una vez que mi viejita me conto acerca de que una vez se fue de joda mi papä con unos amigos.
y ya de madrugada la llama la esposa de uno de ellos preocupada......llorando .
que donde esta mi marido !!!
(( en esa epoca ni se imagiinaba uno la existencia de celulares, ya conseguir una linea de telefono fija era una odisea. )) .

siempre me quedo esa historia, que alguna de las esposas estaba preocupada, si estarian presos en la comisaria, o si estarian con putas , anda a saber en la que se metian, pero se imaginaban una joda de excesos totales y libertinaje al maximo , violando los 10 mandamientos y encima obligando a la iglesia a hacer un par mas............

y los santos pelotudos anda a saber si como mucho habran terminado asi......

que pelotudos que somos los hombres...........solo nos faltan alas para ser boludos voladores.


o


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 29, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> que pelotudos que somos los hombres...........solo nos faltan alas para ser boludos voladores.


calla!!! que no veriamos la luz del sol...


----------



## Dario (Abr 29, 2011)

jajaja... supongo que eso lo hacen los casados cuando al fin, despues de tanto pedir permiso, los dejan salir solos a respirar un poco de tranquilidad...


----------



## Dario (May 7, 2011)

mejor fijense bien antes de actuar


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2011)

miren que increible, *que increiblemente hermosa* que es la naturaleza y lo que ha formado:





 
como para no cuidarlo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## phavlo (May 11, 2011)

Es asombroso la velocidad con la que casan esos hermsos animales, es verdad la naturaleza es increíblemente hermosa, no hay duda....


----------



## Chico3001 (May 11, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Artesanaia extrema.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK1N_4n2_tM&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Saludos.



 cuantas horas de trabajo!!!!


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2011)

hola chico, viste en el video que pusiste cuando corta el tubito ese ?
es vidrio ???

yo de vez en cunado tengo que cortar tubos de cuarzo, viste las estufas electricas baratas ?? que es un tubo de vidrio (cuarzo)  y dentro tiene una resistencia de alambre ??
pues esos tubos.
y vengo de mal en peor.
para sacar un pedacito hago desastre.
igual son baratos.

los marco con la amoladora y a veces me sale .

pero me parece tan raro eso de cortarlo con un alambre al rojo .. si trabajan sosteniendo a un alambre al rojo .. como puede ser entonces...

cualquier ayuda se agradece.
saludos


----------



## Electronec (May 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> pero me parece tan raro eso de cortarlo con un alambre al rojo .. si trabajan  sosteniendo a un alambre al rojo .. como puede ser entonces...
> 
> cualquier ayuda se agradece.



Y calentándolo con el alambre al rojo e inmediatamente sumergirlo en agua fria......¿ resultará ?

El cambio de temperatura, ¿ no lo hará saltar ?

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2011)

hagan click en la miniatura de adjuntos y se sorprenderán, !!! je je je !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola chico, viste en el video que pusiste cuando corta el tubito ese ?
> es vidrio ???
> 
> yo de vez en cunado tengo que cortar tubos de cuarzo, viste las estufas electricas baratas ?? que es un tubo de vidrio (cuarzo) y dentro tiene una resistencia de alambre ??
> ...


 

A veces se marca primero el vidrio con una limita (diamantada mejor  )

Y el alambre al rojo lo que hace es calentarlo y dilatarlo en ese punto para que se raje , los tubos de cuarzo normalmente en la estufa se van calentando progresivamente , y además tienen un punto de fusión alto y un coeficiente de dilatación bajo .


----------



## phavlo (May 14, 2011)

Asherar esa miniatura adjunta me iso acordar al video del cubo de bolitas de neodimio que forman las figuras que quieran..
son estos (nose si ya alguien habra subido algun video):


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Asherar esa miniatura adjunta me iso acordar al video del cubo de bolitas de neodimio que forman las figuras que quieran..
> son estos (nose si ya alguien habra subido algun video):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LohMPKPLLE4&feature=related



Me encanta la parte cuando lo destruye


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2011)

*Pierdan . . . ganen  . . . 5 minutitos de sus vidas y disfruten esto , les aconsejo pantalla completa  *

http://sorisomail.com/email/74120/mais-uma-projecao-3d-sensacional.html


----------



## phavlo (May 15, 2011)

DOSM, la verdad que despues de ver eso, me quede sin palabras. son espectaculares los efectos esos, se ven muy reales....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Pierdan . . . ganen  . . . 5 minutitos de sus vidas y disfruten esto , les aconsejo pantalla completa  *
> 
> http://sorisomail.com/email/74120/mais-uma-projecao-3d-sensacional.html



Destacable.

Lástima no es HD.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2011)

Mmmm me sigue gustando mas el show de luces que hicieron el año pasado en el zocalo de la ciudad de Mexico para conmemorar el bicentenario de la independencia y la revolucion, daban la historia desde la llegada de los aztecas hasta el terremoto del 85 y la iban pintando en los edificios... 

Desafortunadamente no encuentro el video.... lo voy a buscar para tratar de ponerlo despues...


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2011)

A veces cuesta apagar la neurona "ingenieril" 
De chiquito no lo entendía, pero con ese video me quedó clarísimo el cuento.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 26, 2011)

jajajajajaja... buenisimo!!!!


----------



## asherar (May 26, 2011)

y, ...  hablando de ingenieros, de una cosa pasamos a otra ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

Alejandro , viniste con una onda media rara  --> @asherar


----------



## asherar (May 26, 2011)

Empieza digital pero termina analógica, medio serrucho. 
Además pantalla circular, osciloscopio antigüo.
Es mi logotipo de siempre.


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2011)

cacho: no se planteo el video que el lobo mastica a las presas tendria que haber sido una vibora para comerlas entreras y que en el estomago de el mismo no entra (volumen ) una caperucita y una abuela.

esta buensimo alejandro ese video, seguro que fue armado lo de el accidente , PERO BUENISIMO , pero el resto BIEN REAL : 
contaron a los obreros ?? al principio 2 dandose ordenes, digamos el ingeniero y el capataz, de esos ninguno agarra una cuchara a menos que sirvan sopa, por ahi se cruzaron 3 obreros trabajando , y CINCO estaban rascandose los huevos con la pelota, atras la mesa, pero se ve que aun faltaba rato para la comida.
y eso que estaba el ingeniero controlando .......sino .......el 100% de los obreros estan tirados bajo un arbol rascandose las liendres.

y encima al fiinal el ingeniero puso fuera de combate a unos cuantos .......

tiene 4 gatos locos que trabajan y los voltea hno:


----------



## Chico3001 (May 26, 2011)

Bueno... cambiando de tema... estas gentes SI tienen suerte...


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> cacho: no se planteo el video que el lobo mastica a las presas tendria que haber sido una vibora para comerlas entreras y que en el estomago de el mismo no entra (volumen ) una caperucita y una abuela.


Ya me arruinaste el cuento de nuevo 
Ahora no lo entiendo otra vez 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

chico , buenisimo ese video .

si alguien se da cuenta que me cuente esto :
 3: 58 que es lo que sale de la tierra ¿? 6: 52 por que disparo el cana ¿?


----------



## Chico3001 (May 27, 2011)

3:58 es una bomba... si te fijas son tanques viajando por el desierto.... 

6:52 el arma se le dispara por accidente a la policia


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

bomba enterrada y en camara lenta ???

ahi si . .........


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

otro tema :


----------



## phavlo (May 27, 2011)

muy bueno el sistema, pero una pregunta.... si alguien esta metido en medio de un problema y tiene que salir de hay adentro, como hace para salir de en media de esa nube donde no se ve nada..?


----------



## asherar (May 28, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> chico , buenisimo ese video .
> 
> si alguien se da cuenta que me cuente esto :
> 3: 58 que es lo que sale de la tierra ¿? 6: 52 por que disparo el cana ¿?



En los dos casos es lo mismo: una "mina" que "explota" en el momento menos esperado.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

g.corallo dijo:


> miren este sistema de alarma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH7osOSaMBs


 
mepa...rece que es un sistema anti incendio , he escuchado hablar de ellos, largan un gas (halon xxxx) en vez de agua que extingue el fuego sin dañar los materiales de deposito, ideal para oficinas con computadoras y papeles.
pero lo que no me cierra es :

1 -- que hace ahi parado un tonto cuando empieza todo , por lo que se no es ese producto muy amigable para los pulmones..
2 .. se que semejande descarga de producto cuesta mucha $$$$ , supongo era una prueba de publicidad.



asherar dijo:


> En los dos casos es lo mismo: una "mina" que "explota" en el momento menos esperado.


 
..................



en el video de accidentes ..o mas bien de "zafar justo" notaron que :
1 -- los temas donde hay autos involucrados en algunso casos son accidentes inevitables pero otros por que la persona va distraida, sin mirar.
2---en los de trenes el 100 % de los casos son por que las personas son tremenodos inconscientes bolu..........



*corrijo lo anterior:*

http://www.antari.es/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=8&Itemid=30

si es contra robo el humo, aca esta al web de la empresa, muy rapidos comercialmente, hacen maquinas de humo para fiestas y efectos y le encontraron otra aplicacion.
el unico consejo que daria yo es que si un ladron ha secuestrado a un grupo de personas en un salon antes de preder la maquina de humo se fijen :
si tiene un cuchillo prendanla nomas.
si tiene pistola les diria que por sea caso se tiren al piso luego de prenderla . 
y si tiene el loco una ametralladora o granadas les diria que mejor no la prendan .




*mas alla de las bromas fijense que astutos comercialmente, toda una enseñanza, esta gente que fabricaba maquinas de humo para fiestas le encontro otro nicho : contra hurto y robo .*
*en el video que pusieron al principio no lo veia , pero luego claro, como vas a encontrar las cajas o pallets con la mercaderia que queres robar en ese galpon , luego engancharla y bajarla para meterla en un camion si no ves nada, y mientras perdes tiempo viene la policia. ................un diez al departamento comercial  que busca y encontro nuevos mercados para su producto.*
*y un aprendizaje para quien quiera verlo .................................*


----------



## g.corallo (May 28, 2011)

no este esta hecho con las maquinas de humo igual a las de los djs


----------



## asherar (May 28, 2011)

Segun dice la publicidad el humo no es tóxico. 
Pero dadas las circunstancias podría agregarse algo de gas lacrimógeno, 
hilarante, o lisérgico, según sea para manifestantes, ladrones, o una fiesta.


----------



## g.corallo (May 28, 2011)

Es medio estupido es sistema pero bue.Muy bueno el video chico3001


----------



## Tacatomon (May 29, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> chico , buenisimo ese video .
> 
> si alguien se da cuenta que me cuente esto :
> 
> 3: 58 que es lo que sale de la tierra ¿?



Diría Yo: *Graboid


*


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

ja.te acordas taca ??? 
2 peliculas hicieron de ellos.

no servian ni para sopa: por afuera duros como la mierda y por adentro eran pure naranja ......mas al pedo que humanos en la tierra .,,,,
eso si: evolucionaban rapido ....... no sueño con la 3 por que tengo todas mis velitas haciendo fuerza para que hagan jepers creepers 3


----------



## Tacatomon (May 29, 2011)

Claro, Mi héroe era el tío veterano con su cuarto anti-bombas lleno de rifles, escopetas y municiones.
Cuando sea grande quiero ser como él!!!

Ajajajajam Saludos! XD


----------



## dayo (May 29, 2011)

Al principiio da  coraje pero despues lastima


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2011)

el de l boxeador que se hacia el canchero esta buenisimo .

poero agarrense con este :
ponganse un babero y mas si les gustan los gatitos:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2011)

Miauuuuuuu

Pero hay nalgas que nunca deberían tocarse


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2011)

A ese de *una sola entrega* le dieron todas las piñas que recibio el boxeador de mas arriba. 

mamma mia.....y se paro !!!! dejo el sombrero y se fue pensando :
"donde estoy ?? quien soy ?? donde me pongo ??


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> A ese de *una sola entrega* le dieron todas las piñas que recibio el boxeador de mas arriba.
> 
> mamma mia.....y se paro !!!! dejo el sombrero y se fue pensando :
> *"donde estoy ?? quien soy ?? donde me pongo ??*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> A ese de *una sola entrega* le dieron todas las piñas que recibio el boxeador de mas arriba.
> 
> mamma mia.....y se paro !!!! dejo el sombrero y se fue pensando :
> "donde estoy ?? quien soy ?? donde me pongo ??


 

No no , fué una reencarnación instantánea


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2011)

la verdad que si , yo lo vi varias veces... el grito de la gente que se escucho , por que da miedo.

vieron que "en general " un GRAN porcentaje de accidentes que vemso en video es por estupidez humana .
por lo visto PENSAR es saludable, alarga la vida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2011)

Ésta es terrible ! ! ! !

http://video.voila.fr/video/iLyROoaftJAS.html


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2011)

la mier.......................anda a buscarlo !!!!! 
lo estan buscando en la chacra de al lado 

 a ese si que le quedo el "tatoo" de la herradura de por vida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2011)

http://elrellano.com/videos_online/2491/mona-lisa-al-instante.html


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 8, 2011)

un video para los compatritas de nopalandia:


----------



## Luis1342 (Jun 9, 2011)

les gustan los jets?
chequen este par de videos Argentinos 








Helminto G. dijo:


> un video para los compatritas de nopalandia:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgdF80Nm3G8



estoy de acuerdo contigo,jijijijij
aunque tambien opino que a este hay que hecharle lumbre a este señor y todo lo que se relaciona con él







solo este señor podra salvarnos de esa calamidad


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2011)

Opiniones de este?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2011)

huy......no se ve........ahota me queda a la duda... a que le tiraba ????


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 14, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Opiniones de este?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foZlciP6gUQ



>Hasta no verlo en Mythbusters no creerlo...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2011)

me la recomi......en la primer imagen congelada pareceia que el loco estaba en un avion, y el fondo eran nubes... digo : " a que le tira ese salame desde un avion "
cuando empezo a moverse pense que estaba sobre una montaña....

pero no , es la nieve.
como juega la mente . (y mas si se esta ya uno medio chapita) 

ahi lo pesco pero me parece *un verso* .....

la bala lleva mucha energia, si ni siquiera rompe /penetra en el hielo se deberia deformar totalmente .

no es posible que esa bala se detenga sin deformacion .

aca atraviesa una bala un bloque de gelatina, mira como sale :




 
varios


----------



## El forastero (Jun 14, 2011)

Aca la receta para gastar 1300 litros de combustible por quilometros muy econonomico este  camioncito.


----------



## El forastero (Jun 14, 2011)

Volviendo con las armas esta es mi preferida la Mini-gun con balas trazadoras.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> quiero retruco....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHrBm8C3WEE


 
si los cazadores de mitos lo probaron......... funciona.
la verdad me encantaria una explicacion para eso, no tanto para el giro, si el por que no se deforma la bala.



El forastero dijo:


> Aca la receta para gastar 1300 litros de combustible por quilometros muy econonomico este camioncito.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRm172EJJPo


 
el loco este me recordo una historia de los premios DARWIN .. vere si la encuentro
aca esta:

http://www.darkzonedescargas.com/index.php?topic=33083.0;wap2

_--En Arizona se encontraron los restos de un coche empotrado en la ladera de una montaña a mucha... mucha distancia de la carretera mas cercana. Al analizar los restos, pocos, del automobil encontraron una minuscula cantidad de ADN, probablemente de una uña o un resto de dedo. ¿Como llegaron esos restos a esa zona apartada e inaccesible, se preguntaba la policia?_
_Al parecer, el dueño de este automóvil había conseguido un cohete de combustible sólido (utilizado por aviones militares cuando llevan demasiado peso) y se lo había encasquetado a su coche. Se fue con su automóvil al desierto, lo arrancó y seguidamente activó el cohete, por lo que en menos de 5 segundos alcanzaría casi 600 km/h. Llegó a volar durante 2 km antes de chocarse con la ladera y destrozarse, tanto él como su invento._

si se ponen a buscar seriamente lso premios darwin les aseguro que se van a asombrar de la gente que existe (en este caso existio) .


----------



## asherar (Jun 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si los cazadores de mitos lo probaron......... funciona.
> la verdad me encantaria una explicacion para eso, no tanto para el giro, si el por que no se deforma la bala.



A pedido de fernandob:
Mi forma de entender lo que pasa con la bala que choca el hielo y no se deforma es ésta:

La bala lleva toda la energía (cinética) que se puede gastar. 
Al chocar, se empieza a calentar por la punta, que es donde ocurre la mayor fricción estática 
(fricción a nivel microscópico, sin desplazamiento macro), lo que consume mucha energía cinética, y por lo tanto se frena. 
Por lo visto el hielo absorbe calor más rápido que el cobre, lo suficiente para que la temperatura de la bala no suba demasiado y por lo tanto no llegue a el estado "mully" o deformable (un poco por debajo del punto de fusión). 

El giro, en cambio, se frena debido al rozamiento cinético, que con el hielo es muy bajo, y por eso tarda tanto. 

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Jun 16, 2011)

El forastero dijo:


> Volviendo con las armas esta es mi preferida la Mini-gun con balas trazadoras.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEwmGmmgeFU&feature=related



ahh que bello seria tener una así e ir a ciertos estados del norte del pais a hecharse unas cheyennes,durangos y escalade 

con esto dejamos sin historias a los tigres del norte 
y por si necesitamos apoyo aereo


----------



## asherar (Jun 16, 2011)

Ojalá nunca tengamos que usar algo de eso.


----------



## dayo (Jun 16, 2011)

Un buen violionista.

Miren la cara de sobrado que pone a los 20-24 segundos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 17, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> A pedido de fernandob:
> Mi forma de entender lo que pasa con la bala que choca el hielo y no se deforma es ésta:
> 
> La bala lleva toda la energía (cinética) que se puede gastar.
> ...



Solo falta añadir que la bala es disparada en angulo hacia el hielo, lo que facilita su deslizamiento y rebote debido al lado redondeado que tiene al frente

En cambio si hubiera sido disparada de frente hacia el hielo otra historia hubiera sido...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2011)

como las piedras que rebotan en la superficie del agua?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2011)

hay maravillas "extrañas" que se dan en la naturaleza.
la otra vez aca creo que fue que pusieron algo de unas ondas que recorren distancias enormes.
que no se quien la descubrio de casualidad en un rio al ver una onda que se movia en forma poco natural y la siguio por un buen trayecto.
y eso se estudio y no se que era.
pero muy poco comun .

son muy interesantes estos efectos .................bahh... asombrosos..interesante es el escote de mi vecina.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 17, 2011)

se llama "Soliton"...


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sólo escuchad, es una parte de un mix de Los Gandules y decidme (hasta oirlo no sabréis nada)


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2011)

hola, pods poner el enlace, no puedo abrir los .rar ni nada comprimido .
gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, pods poner el enlace, no puedo abrir los .rar ni nada comprimido .
> gracias




http://www.4shared.com/audio/U0QivhIR/La_dcada_apestosa_MIX.html

ahi te lo subi fer, lo podes escuchar ahi no mas sin bajar

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2011)

esta bueno, para los electricistas..................

gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 19, 2011)

Zeta_bola_1, serías tan amable de cambiarle el nombre al archivo subido, de La década apestosa MIX a Gracias al generador ahora tenemos luz, para que así yo lo pueda buscar mañana en Google para enseñarselo a unos amigos.

Josefe17


----------



## asherar (Jun 19, 2011)

Que se cumplan todos tus deseos !


----------



## Electronec (Jun 22, 2011)

Para que ellas estén agusto:






Saludos.


----------



## xiki (Jun 22, 2011)

Si yo tuviese una así la daba de alta en la S.Social.


----------



## sjuan (Jun 22, 2011)

alguien tiene idea de como funciona  ?

me refiero a la proyección, es un solo haz que se mueve o una pantallita lcd retroilumindad como un proyector común?


----------



## phavlo (Jun 22, 2011)

me parece haber visto algo asi una ves en you tube, pero con luz azul, no se si lo vi o es mi imaginacion...

PD: una belleza el/la perro/a del video anterior..


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 22, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> alguien tiene idea de como funciona  ?
> 
> me refiero a la proyección, es un solo haz que se mueve o una pantallita lcd retroilumindad como un proyector común?



Lo mas seguro y simple es que sea un led alumbrando una tira de plastico miniatura con el teclado grabado... y una minicamara tomando fotografias para determinar que tecla se "presiona"


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2011)

hoy dia que se "afila tanto " la tecnologia creo que seria mas simple que sacar fotos y de algun modo analizarlas:
con luz creas el teclado y con sensores de luz identificas en que linea esta el dedo o los dedos, asi tenes un plano (horizontal al teclado ) y sabes en cada parte donde estan lso dedos.
luego con creo que es microondas o ultrasonico que usan algunos para medir distancias sabes cada dedo cuan lejso esta y asi identificas la vertical.
o ni eso........con luz todo .

aunque creo que debe tener un poco de "limitaciones" en cuanto a aprender a usar ese teclado, , me refiero a no intentar pulsar con un dedo que tengas atras de la mano, no se si se entiende ?? si estas con la mano porcida y el dedo gordo queda atras, oculot de el frente del equipo estas enmascarando lo que hace.

pero es solo una idea.
yo lo que vi alguna vez no usaba ningun teclado ni mesa sensible ni absolutamente nada, solo era el haz de luz que lo enfocabas en cualquier sitio.

pero....ya vieron ustedes, hoy no es como antes, hoy aprenden a sensar efectos que antes eran infimos , asi que anda a saber........quizas nada que ver al luz, te mandan microondas al cerebro mientras vos estas mirando las lucesitas de el teclado virtual y asi adivinan que tecla pensas apretar (mietras te frien el coco ) .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2011)

please, si alguien se netera si se va a estrenar esta pelicula aca en Argentina, por favor avise.

me pinta que sera muy linda pero no le tengo fe a las productoras que la estrenen en el cine.

http://www.elseptimoarte.net/trailers-y-cartel-de-la-cinta-de-ciencia-ficcion--love--10054.html


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2011)

haber muchachos... necesito que me saquen de la duda. 
resulta que veo este video donde se dice que el sonido es holofonico y es como si estuviese a tu alrededor. el problema, es que yo no logro notar mas que el sonido yendo de un canal al otro y sino, quedandose al centro.hay muchos videos como este y sonidos para bajar en internet, pero no le veo o mejor dicho, no le noto diferencia de una grabacion estereo normal. demas esta decir que, he usado lo auriculares y he cerrado los ojo tal cual dicen en las grabaciones. 
saludosss


----------



## Xander (Jun 27, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> haber muchachos... necesito que me saquen de la duda.
> resulta que veo este video donde se dice que el sonido es holofonico y es como si estuviese a tu alrededor. el problema, es que yo no logro notar mas que el sonido yendo de un canal al otro y sino, quedan.....]


Esta buenisimo!, la calidad del audio no es la mejor, pero cumple su requisito, al menos yo no siento que el sonido se pase de un canal a otro, al momento en que se oyen varias personas, me senti rodeado totalmente


----------



## Dario (Jun 29, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> Esta buenisimo!, la calidad del audio no es la mejor, pero cumple su requisito, al menos yo no siento que el sonido se pase de un canal a otro, al momento en que se oyen varias personas, me senti rodeado totalmente



jeje... entonces, algo esta fallando en mi pc. mi hermano, tambien dice que esos sonidos se sienten muy reales... debe haber algun desperfecto en mi pc o es un problema auditivo producto de la edad


----------



## Imzas (Jun 30, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> haber muchachos... necesito que me saquen de la duda.
> resulta que veo este video donde se dice que el sonido es holofonico y es como si estuviese a tu alrededor.


Interesantisimo video amiguito, ojala tuviera audificnos (cascos) para apreciar mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2011)

Que lindo es saber que ya tienes otro trabajo.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que lindo es saber que ya tienes otro trabajo.



Buenísimo.,,,,,


----------



## elgriego (Jul 3, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> jeje... entonces, algo esta fallando en mi pc. mi hermano, tambien dice que esos sonidos se sienten muy reales... debe haber algun desperfecto en mi pc o es un problema auditivo producto de la edad



Hola D@rio,si te interesa escuchar algo impactante ,conseguite el disco de Leon Giego ,de ushuaia a la quiaca 2, en el se usa ,a ringo ,un sensor de sonidos ,inventado por el argentino hugo zucarelli ,a finales de los 70 ,que disparo toda esta locura del sonido holofonico.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2011)

jjjaajjajajajja xddd
muy bueno el video, de verdad que es lindo saber que tenes trabajo.... y que podes darte un gusto ..........


----------



## Dario (Jul 8, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Dejo otro video de la demostracion de holofonia, ahora no tengo auriculares, cuando  los tenga lo vuelvo a escuchar, el que lo vea que cuente que le parecio...
> 
> http://www.chamigos.com/video/escuchar-con-auriculareshugo
> 
> saludos...



 realmente no se que pasa con mis oidos... no puedo notar la diferencia entre estereo y holofonico, no puedo  ya probe con 3 pc y 5 pares de audifonos


----------



## dayo (Jul 9, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> please, si alguien se netera si se va a estrenar esta pelicula aca en Argentina, por favor avise.
> 
> me pinta que sera muy linda pero no le tengo fe a las productoras que la estrenen en el cine.
> 
> ...



Buenas buenas.

parece que no es una pelicula sino mas bien el trailer de los videos de un albun de la banda de rock angels and airwaves. creo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2011)

muy bueno, pero un tema jodido, no para bromear...........


----------



## Electronec (Jul 9, 2011)

......Pintameeeeeeeeeeeeee..................cojonudo.....buenísimo......


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> uy, mucha máquina-fabrica tan bestial 2m-....
> 
> 
> por aquí dejo un video del dia de ayer en el rio, el rio está a 15 minutos de mi casa y ayer nos fuimos con unos amigos a disfrutar del sol.
> ...


 
loco.........vos vivis a 15 minutos de ese rio con esa cascadita y esa agua transparente ?? 
donde vivis ?? 

hay que morirse para ir a vivir ahi ???? 
solo te faltaron poner un par de pibas en bikini y me derretia de envidiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........


----------



## rash (Jul 9, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo vi hacerlo a mano . . .
> 
> http://dc132.file.qip.ru/flash/player.swf?file=http://dc132.file.qip.ru/img/135218468/cfbba8b3/dlink__2Fdownload_2Fx3UWWolQ_3Ftsid_3D20100723-132526-f1240c3b/preview.flv&image=http://dc132.file.qip.ru/img/135218468/cfbba8b3/aefc0a75_kak_kladut_relsi.flv&logo.link=http://file.qip.ru/video/x3UWWolQ/aefc0a75_kak_kladut_relsi.html&logo.hide=false&logo.file=http://dc132.file.qip.ru/images/logo.png&logo.position=top-left&plugins=sharing&sharing.link=http://file.qip.ru/video/x3UWWolQ/aefc0a75_kak_kladut_relsi.html&sharing.code=<INCREDI_EMBED+src%3D




.... increible lo que somos capaces los humanos


----------



## dukex (Jul 9, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> loco.........vos vivis a 15 minutos de ese rio con esa cascadita y esa agua transparente ??
> donde vivis ??



Vivo a 15 minutos en carro de ese sitio, puedes verlo en google maps http://maps.google.com/      debes ingresar una ubicacion predeterminada, ingresa esta  (+3° 56' 13.04", -76° 20' 54.14") sin paréntesis  es la ubicación del rio.

hace quince años que ibamos a ese sitio cuando saliamos del colegio y no ha cambiado nada afortunadamente,   muy pocos lo conocen. 

Estuvimos con suerte que estamos en verano y el agua está cristalina.

acá está una foto con el agua un poco sedimentada debido a que es en invierno.









fernandob dijo:


> solo te faltaron poner un par de pibas en bikini y me derretia de envidiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........



No te preocupés que en la próxima van las nenas y pongo el video como premio de consolación, de todas maneras si querés venir estás cordialmente invitado no sólo vós sino quien quiera.


saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2011)

gracias, ... colombia..... un poco lejos para mi ...
pero que lindo .
y encima decis que esa foto es invierno ... que temperatura hace alla en invierno ???


----------



## Xander (Jul 10, 2011)

He aquí un tutorial para hacer un buen sandwish con cariño para quien mas amamos 

[al estilo ruso] c:

http://youtu.be/aYBkDxao3wg

y otro muy bueno .___.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L40f39bPII


----------



## dukex (Jul 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> y encima decis que esa foto es invierno ... que temperatura hace alla en invierno ???



sii, acá en invierno sólo es mucha lluvia(por lo menos en mi región) pero la temperatura puede estar sólo en 26°C .... muy tropical no hay estaciones.


----------



## phavlo (Jul 10, 2011)

en invierno solo 26° ?? aca hace unos dias estuvimos a -1.1° y con unas heladas que ni te cuento..

hermoso lugar


----------



## Electronec (Jul 10, 2011)

Ahora mismo aquí son las 16:55 de la tarde y estamos a 38º. Nos subimos por las paredes, esto no hay quien lo aguante.

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Jul 10, 2011)

me imagino, yo odio el calor, prefiero el frio que me abrigo y listo , el calor por mas ventilador que te pongas no se banca.
Ahora aca en Argentina, Buenos Aires, son las 12:35 y estamos a 7°


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2011)

el calor si vivis en un depto interno , que la pared da a la medianera y le pega le sol todo el dia te moris.

ahora si vivis en una casa con pileta, o en un depto con balcon terraza , la pasas muicho mejor .

en invierno si sos pobre la pasas mal , sin duda, hasta se muere la gente .
si tenes plata tenes un techo y calefaccion.

en fin......................
que es mejor ???

vivir bien , no tener apremios de $$ que es lo que te permite conseguir las cosas, desde un transistor hasta un par de tetas..
o acaso alguna modelo o señorita famosa se ha casado con un pintor o con un tencico "por amor" .


----------



## dukex (Jul 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> el calor si vivis en un depto interno , que la pared da a la medianera y le pega le sol todo el dia te moris.
> 
> ahora si vivis en una casa con pileta, o en un depto con balcon terraza , la pasas muicho mejor .
> 
> ...



.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:
			
		

> Una película de la India
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Civ8tygS0_M


tenias que ser vos hammer ........

voy por la mitad, la comence a ver a lso saltos, pero es muy pero muy interesante .
por muchos aspectos, entre ellos ver la vision de otra cultura.

la voy a poner en videos para compartir.

muy buena, gracias che.


----------



## sjuan (Jul 11, 2011)

bueno si mi país es mu bello pero tiene problemas en la falta social, cuando no, es la forma de ser de los seres humanos, inconformes pero de ninguna manera queremos mejorar solo estamo inconformes para dar quejas y protestar pero sin dar verdaderas soluciones; bueno aquí una buena manera da pensar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2011)

*Regalo para los chicos . . . y los grandes también  !*

*TU SOLO TIENES QUE DIRIGIRLOS TOCANDO A CADA UNO CON EL CLIK DE RATON
PARA QUE CANTEN A CUATRO VOCES, PUDIENDO CALLAR LAS VOCES POR SEPARADO

(Puedes hacer tu propia melodía)


ENCIENDE LOS ALTAVOCES Y PULSA EN EL SIGUIENTE LINK:* 

http://svt.se/hogafflahage/hogafflaHage_site/Kor/hestekor.swf


----------



## dayo (Jul 16, 2011)

de donde saca tantas??????


----------



## sjuan (Jul 16, 2011)

bueno en la en el minuto 2:17 se ve como saca algo de la mano, seguro así hace el resto


----------



## Xander (Jul 16, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> de donde saca tantas??????



...yo voy a creer que eso es magia cuando vea a un mago haciendo sus trucos desnudo 

[y que no se tome para albures]


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2011)

no.!!!!!!!  ..........es un mago !! un artista .....................................y .


----------



## dayo (Jul 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no.!!!!!!!  ..........es un mago !! un artista .....................................y .



exacto.

Estaba a punto de decirlo pero me gano la partida.

Es obvio que la "magia tal como la conocemos" ahora no es mucho, hay mucha tecnologia con una camara lenta se ven todos los trucos, la definicion y los angulos permiten que se vea en parte como lo hacen etc,ademas que siempre hay jo p.uts que revelan los trucos, todo eso hace que se le quite la esencia a esta, pero las cosas cambian y los nuevos magos tambien lo haran, asi es la vida.

A lo que me refiero es el carisma con que lo hace, la musica perfecta para la ocacion, y hasta dramatico es el chinito.

Si el mismo truco lo hace alguien sin esas cualidades no hubiera sido lo mismo nunca.

Saludos


----------



## dukex (Jul 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no.!!!!!!!  ..........es un mago !! un artista .....................................y .



Tienes razón. No creo que le haya sido fácil apreder su oficio...




Xander dijo:


> ...yo voy a creer que eso es magia cuando vea a un mago haciendo sus trucos desnudo
> 
> [y que no se tome para albures]



La mágia no exíste 


......


Bueno, depronto fogonazo sabe mágia....


----------



## Imzas (Jul 16, 2011)

A mi me gusta el calor puedes andar con remera (polera) y short o falda en el caso de las chicas, pero en invierno "engordas" como cinco kilos por las chalecas, sweters y abrigos para el frio y aun asi te congelas XD.


----------



## Xander (Jul 16, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> La mágia no exíste



y disney? 

...corrijo?...ilusionismo......pero igual quiero ver a uno de esos haciendo su arte desnudo...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> y disney?
> 
> ...corrijo?...ilusionismo......pero igual quiero ver a uno de esos haciendo su arte desnudo...


 
magAS , magAS ........seguro que muchisimOS querran ver sus actos de magia , aunque no sean muy buenas con las cartas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2011)

jajajajaja... la cara que pone no tiene precio...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> magAS , magAS ........seguro que muchisimOS querran ver sus actos de magia , aunque no sean muy buenas con las cartas.


Buscá a Úrsula Martinez en Youtube 
No es una gran maga... No está taaaan buena... Pero sí se saca la ropa (aunque no toda).

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2011)

Me encanta la desfachatez de la Mexicana Ursula , tiene página propia


----------



## dayo (Jul 18, 2011)

yo no me pongo alli...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 20, 2011)

Creo que este eligio un muy mal sitio para estacionarse...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2011)

Yo también me asustaria, pero en lugar de reirme le tiraria un juguete a la cabeza.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Creo que este eligio un muy mal sitio para estacionarse...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf2EbzKYk7A


 
le pregunta el flaco canchero al encargado del edificio de enfrente (bien sobrador el pibe) :
"che viejo , servi para algo  lavame el auto mientras no estoy ", dale duro al chasis, abajo,  que estuve en el barro .

y el viejo , que por viejo y por vivir hace 20 años ahi la tiene clara le dice.
"dale, estacionalo ahi justo enfrente que vas a tener justo lo que pedis"


----------



## dayo (Jul 20, 2011)

pucha con el bebe.

Pero en el carro que es lo que impulsa el agua asi.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 20, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> Miren este bebe, se asusta con el estornudo de su madre y luego se rie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXRD2Tj3WHo&feature=related


 Ay que tierno el nenito, llora pero luego rie, ojala en la vida diaria fuera tan sencillo, son tan bonitos pero dan muchos quehaceres a su madre, y le cambian el sueño a sus tias tambien :s.


----------



## Vick (Jul 22, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Creo que este eligio un muy mal sitio para estacionarse...



Y este eligió un muy mal sitio para su reportaje...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2011)

Se emocionó el muchacho.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 22, 2011)

Esta parece la seleccion chilena, por lod e celebrar antes de tiempo digo:


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> please, si alguien se netera si se va a estrenar esta pelicula aca en Argentina, por favor avise.
> 
> me pinta que sera muy linda pero no le tengo fe a las productoras que la estrenen en el cine.
> 
> ...


 
....................................................................................



dayo dijo:


> Buenas buenas.
> 
> parece que no es una pelicula sino mas bien el trailer de los videos de un albun de la banda de rock angels and airwaves. creo.


 
si es una pelicula .............
http://www.aeromental.com/2011/01/2...uta-abandonado-en-el-espacio-angels-airwaves/


http://pelicula-trailer.com/angels-airwaves-love-pelicula/


pero no la consigo aca.
me quedo tranquilo.....aun no se estrena ni lanza ......
esperare .


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 26, 2011)

Simpatiquisimo.... a mi me toco asistir a una de sus conferencias... curiosamente todos los conferencistas nos mantenian comodamente dormidos hasta que el llego... nos despertamos y no paramos de reir en toda su exposicion... termina, entra el siguiente y todos a dormir de nuevo.... 

Y si era toda una eminencia en electronica analogica.... entre otras cosas el fue el creador del famoso regulador LM337, tenia varios libros publicados, incuso national le permitio hacer su propia columna dentro de su pagina principal... (www.national.com/rap)

Su oficina: 




En fin... 

Y por cierto... hablando de la WOM.... aqui esta la especificacion:

http://www.national.com/rap/Story/WOMorigin.html
http://www.national.com/rap/files/datasheet.pdf


----------



## Dario (Jul 26, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Su oficina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t513IZ5V9Nk



que barbarao... ¿quien no se siente identificado con el orden de su oficina?


----------



## phavlo (Jul 27, 2011)

yoo!! yo me siento identificadoo 

jajaja
creo que la mayoria de nosotros le hacemos una dedicatoria todos los dias en el parecer de nuestras "oficinas" jaja


----------



## Dario (Jul 27, 2011)

> creo que la mayoria de nosotros le hacemos una dedicatoria todos los dias en el parecer de nuestras "oficinas" jaja


jaja... eso es cierto


----------



## dukex (Jul 27, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Simpatiquisimo.... a mi me toco asistir a una de sus conferencias... curiosamente todos los conferencistas nos mantenian comodamente dormidos hasta que el llego... nos despertamos y no paramos de reir en toda su exposicion... termina, entra el siguiente y todos a dormir de nuevo....




Que afortunado Chico, por que él éra ése tipo de personajes que con su carisma por la electrónica podía convertir hasta a el más "escéptico"  en un fiel devoto de ésta.  En mi caso sólo pude ver el show de bob pease y uno u otro video por ahí. 

Por ahí leí que tiene 33 patentes asignadas y diseñó 20 circuitos integrados comerciales.

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jul 27, 2011)

Mexicanos: ¿Qué problema teneis?


----------



## Dario (Jul 27, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Mexicanos: ¿Qué problema teneis?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx-H75Q300I&NR=1



pues, si es por ver la desnudez de una mujer, me quedo con la colombiana. ahora, si es por ver a una mujer que prefiere ser educada y recatada y no andar de regalo, me que do con la francesita y las mexicanas.


----------



## Xander (Jul 27, 2011)

Chile


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2011)

bueh........... muy cuestionable el asunto:

en un pais solo les interesa ver tetas.
en otro una linda cara alegra la vida 
en otros prefieren centrarse en las noticias.

en fin, no discuto que es hermoso mirar lindas mujeres,lo hago todo el dia.
pero en la TV Argentina ya es un puterio /mal ejemplo y falta de profesionalismo.
bueno.................lo ultimo lo retiro, por que esas minas si son "profesionales"


----------



## Imzas (Jul 27, 2011)

mmm en Chile yo me quedo con la belleza natural de tonka tomicic.


----------



## asherar (Jul 27, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> pues, si es por ver la desnudez de una mujer, me quedo con la colombiana. ahora, si es por ver a una mujer que prefiere ser educada y recatada y no andar de regalo, me que do con la francesita y las mexicanas.



El programa será colombiano pero la carne es argentina. Se trata ni mas ni menos de la 
cordobesa (me extraña D@rio !) naturalizada santiagueña Pamela David.

Me llamó la atención la última frase del inicio del video: 

"Por favor, que alguien haga algo urgentemente!"


----------



## Dario (Jul 27, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> El programa será colombiano pero la carne es argentina. Se trata ni mas ni menos de la
> cordobesa (me extraña D@rio !) naturalizada santiagueña Pamela David.


bueno, ahi podras ver la television que veo jajaja... digamos que solo me limito a ver algunos, no todos, de los programas de history channel, discovery, national geografic etc... odio la television local argentina, me dan azco. mi televisor es casi un adorno jejeje


----------



## asherar (Jul 28, 2011)

Estás disculpado, jeje. 
Coincido plenamente, tanto es así que no tengo cable.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2011)

Personalmente creo que las francesitas son muy lindas, claro no todas, asi como las sudamericanas XD (me incluyo). 




Personalmente este estilo me encanta, claro que la belleza personal no viene incluida XD.





Saludines.



D@rio dijo:


> bueno, ahi podras ver la television que veo jajaja... digamos que solo me limito a ver algunos, no todos, de los programas de history channel, discovery, national geografic etc... odio la television local argentina, me dan azco. mi televisor es casi un adorno jejeje


Creo que todos o la mayoria odiamos las TV locales, por llenar de contenido basura su programacion, solo para mentes manipulbles, pero he visto algunos progras argentinos por internet (no tengo cable) y me parecen muy entretenidos, por ejemplo donde aparece Julieta Biesa o Delfina Montoya, pero solo los veo por las divas que aparecen que son mi inspiracion XD, ya que nunca llegare a su altura jeje. (bueno a su estatura probablemente ya que soy alta XD).


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2011)

haaa.............mujeres ............hermosas mujeres ....son nuestra angustia, nuestro dolor de cabeza.
pero tambien son la mas grande belleza, el sueño.

las mujeres conmueven hasta las piedras.
despiertan la pasion de cualquiera.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 28, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> haaa.............mujeres ............hermosas mujeres ....son nuestra angustia, nuestro dolor de cabeza.
> pero tambien son la mas grande belleza, el sueño.
> 
> las mujeres conmueven hasta las piedras.
> despiertan la pasion de cualquiera.



Cierto.....ni con ellas, ni sin ellas.

PD: Gracioso vídeo.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jul 29, 2011)

Ahora con ustedes: el gato campeón:


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Xander (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2011)

Este no sabía si ponerlo acá o en chistes ...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2011)

cosas que deberian ser sagradas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=SkY03n0_sD8&vq=medium


----------



## asherar (Ago 5, 2011)

Esto es un completo delirio elevado a la 3ª potencia !!! 
Al principio parece que da vueltas sin control de nada 
pero al min 5.50 ya hace lo que se le da la gana.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 6, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> cosas que deberian ser sagradas:



Desde luego.
Precioso vídeo.

Saludos.


----------



## Xander (Ago 6, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Esto es un completo delirio elevado a la 3ª potencia !!!
> Al principio parece que da vueltas sin control de nada
> pero al min 5.50 ya hace lo que se le da la gana


----------



## Dario (Ago 6, 2011)

jojo.... ¿y esto? seria bueno tener un led tv que funcionara asi ¿no?


----------



## Xander (Ago 6, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> jojo.... ¿y esto? seria bueno tener un led tv que funcionara asi ¿no?



Hermoso, si que seria bueno...


----------



## Tardobass (Ago 6, 2011)




----------



## dayo (Ago 6, 2011)

Aprendamos, pareciera que muchos todavia no lo entienden; Por mi parte ya creo que me safé, sin embargo me debo andar con cuidado.






Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Ago 7, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> Aprendamos, pareciera que muchos todavia no lo entienden; Por mi parte ya creo que me safé, sin embargo me debo andar con cuidado.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVU-YLpM8A
> 
> Saludos.



jajajaaaa.... diosss... cada vez adoro mas ser soltero jaaajajaja 
saludosss


----------



## Electronec (Ago 7, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> Aprendamos, pareciera que muchos todavia no lo entienden; Por mi parte ya creo que me safé, sin embargo me debo andar con cuidado.
> Saludos.



Muy bueno...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2011)

espetacular...............

.

.
..
.
para los amantes de la ciencia ficcion , una que viene :


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 7, 2011)

Esa película.... parece un intento de esbozar a Fogonazo....


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2011)

les tengo un video que me encontre rondando el internet, la verdad es un exelente video solo que contiene ecenas que podrian resultar perturbadoras para personas sensibles, les advierto que lo que aparece son cosas que suceden en la vida real y por tanto son sumamente drasticas y sobretodo contundentes, piensenlo antes de verlo, realmente puede afectarlos, pero eso si, todo lo que aparece es obra ni mas ni menos que del ser humano, diefrutenlo:
http://blog.innerpendejo.net/2011/03/real-mad-world-de-roberto-toledo.html


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

Estamos acostumbrados a ver este tipo de imágenes en TV, documentales, prensa, videos que circulan por la red, pero así tan reunidos como un flash que impacta en las retina.......madre mia.

Y somos seres humanos......JA. 

Me gustaria comentar como lo hacemos en el Diodo Mental o en tantos otros sítios, pero para qué ....?......:enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Ago 16, 2011)

y hablando de humanidad, he aqui una muestra de estupidez humana en masa


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

Pobre Peter Pan....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 16, 2011)

son pueblos muy aislados, nunca les llego el "topolin con sorpresa" , por eso es que se lo creen .


(para quien no sabe:
topolin era un chupetin de esos redondos , grandes y de colores y traia muñequitos pedorros para nenes chiquitos) .


esperemos que no pase un avion y deje caer una botellita de coca - cola


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> y hablando de humanidad, he aqui una muestra de estupidez humana en masa
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlJg799VLm0


 

Ya que llueve y estoy en casa . . .  me puse a  pensar  en los deseos y ¡ que bueno sería tener una buena mamá hada ! 

Pueden consultar al Coyote


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2011)

para esas cosas a mi no me consulten...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

Usted es como un libro . . . abierto

Volviendo al Topic , éste video es muuuuuy viejo , pero me mata verlo


----------



## phavlo (Ago 16, 2011)

muy bueno el video 2M, creo que lo había visto hace tiempo, pero no deja de ser cómico y mas con un dia asi de lluvia, aca (en la plata) se puso todo el cielo negro...

con respecto al video que subio dario del hada lo primero que pense cuando la madre dijo: la puso en el agua y vi que se movia. me dije que hdp la cago ahogando.. jajaja

y bue tambien otra cosa que pense cuando dijo: es una bendicion de dios. estos son religiosos y se comen cualquier cosa que ven, leen de un librito supuesta mente importante (biblia) o la boludez que uno le diga...
ya no tienen remedio, si fueron a alguna iglesia durante su vida ya estan quemados de la cabeza, no tiene cura...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 16, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2011)

El que puse , me hace ca__er de risa cuando va a ver las monedas de la gorra


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 16, 2011)

Al parecer no gana mucho.... ya está en los huesos...


----------



## rash (Ago 19, 2011)

hola, miren este video... esta bueno... lo que es la ilusión óptica y como nuestro cerebro la interpreta..

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 19, 2011)

rash dijo:


> hola, miren este video... esta bueno... lo que es la ilusión óptica y como nuestro cerebro la interpreta..
> 
> saludos



Curiso......... muy bueno.
Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Ago 19, 2011)

por aqui esta como hacer uno con el diseño para imprimir 
saludosss


----------



## dukex (Ago 19, 2011)

rash dijo:


> hola, miren este video... esta bueno... lo que es la ilusión óptica y como nuestro cerebro la interpreta..
> 
> saludos
> 
> ...



me esperaba de todo menos que fuera así... jajajajajaj

no sé por que pensé que era algo plano.

saludos


----------



## dukex (Ago 19, 2011)




----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 19, 2011)




----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 20, 2011)




----------



## dukex (Ago 20, 2011)




----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2011)

en el minuto 5: 20 ... lo desmayo de parado y cabeza a bajo , re loco 

hay mucho judo en eso, comos e llama ese deporte ?? 
y el referi la tiene que tener BIEN CLARA , con esos estrangulamientos, para darse cuenta en seguida y cortar la lucha .... buenisimo esta el video




y el anterior........hammer .........que lindo tener una mina asi, no ?? que tenga bien claro lo que quiere ...........y  que sea eso


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 20, 2011)

mascotas:


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 20, 2011)

Imágenes fuertes, si no te gusta la violencia ni lo rojito que sale.... NO lo veas!



El título dice algo como: Daraa - Al-Mseifreh - Mártir Mohammed Hussein Zoubi.



El video:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X9_Skpbgzo





_Saber sólo un idioma cierra tantas puertas.... que quedamos encerrados._


----------



## dukex (Ago 21, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> en el minuto 5: 20 ... lo desmayo de parado y cabeza a bajo , re loco
> 
> hay mucho judo en eso, comos e llama ese deporte ??
> y el referi la tiene que tener BIEN CLARA , con esos estrangulamientos, para darse cuenta en seguida y cortar la lucha .... buenisimo esta el video



El tipo de deporte o competencia es "artes marciales mixtas" MMA en inglés, pero ésta es una compilación de sumisiones y tienes razón fernando tiene  mucho de judo, creo que es una derivación de éste se llama ju-jitsu y hay también una versión brasileña de éste que se llama así "ju-jitsu brasileño" para mí la más pura tecnica de defensa.

Me parece que la familia gracie(brazil) fué la que creó ésta nueva versión, y el señor helio gracie que fué el que la desarrollo "creo" se enfrentó hace muchos años con un campeón de judo, el juez se demoró en detener la pelea y el campeon de judo falleció.  ahí dejo el video, no és nada violento ni nada.






Me puse a investigar y parece que no se murió, sólo quedó inconsciente.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2011)

judo a la antigua, no te penalizan si no atacas ("por caminar") , bueno.

raro verlo en un ring.

las tecnicas de defensa / ataque han evolucionado feamente, ese arte era de caballeros, como cualquier deporte que se practica (deporte - practica) , y eso sin contar con las enseñanzas extras que te puede dar un buen profesor.

pero hoy dia , la cosa cambia, te saca un arma un piojoso , o te viene una mierdita de atras y te clava algo, o te dan en un tumulto un palaso, quien no vio como son las cosas en la cancha de futbol, o en un boliche, donde son grupitos que atacan desde lejos y salen corriendo .

hoy dia la inteligencia y la prevencion son  la mejor arma de defensa.
y es importantisimo enseñarselo a los pibes que practican un deporte.

un saludo


----------



## dukex (Ago 21, 2011)

Es que ese evento fué muy especial, no éran las reglas tradicionales de torneos de la época(según leí), Helio gracie retó a éste señor y a otros campeones japoneses de judo a un combate quasi "real" en brazil, a kato lo venció,  pero luego vino éste señor "kimura" y hubo un combate miedosísimo en el cuál kimura le dislocó el codo con una palanca que lleva su nombre y perdió por obvias razones no? jejeje tiraron la toalla de la esquina.

Ese señor es una leyenda igual que sus hijos, si buscás hace pocos años royce gracie derroto no sé cuantos competidores para obtener el titulo de la UFC, y tipos duros duros, en ese entonces nada de guantes y se podia patear los genitales, patear la cabeza del oponente en el piso. A todos los sometió, no derrotó ninguno por knockout o ganó por decisión unanime.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 21, 2011)

cambiando un poco de tema, busque un video para poner en el tema de uno que en el simulador le explotaba el 555 .
y le mande el tema de rafaela carra "explota mi corazon" .
y mirando un poco mas encontre este ...... bastante mas original y explicito :


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 21, 2011)

Voces asombrosas:


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 21, 2011)

Ajajaajaja, LOL con la última ajjajajaja


----------



## Imzas (Ago 23, 2011)

guacala sorry


----------



## malto (Ago 23, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2011)

Busquen : "La Chica de la *Capa* Roja"


----------



## fernandob (Ago 23, 2011)

con el paint se logran maravillas y mas en aumento 600 %


----------



## dukex (Sep 9, 2011)

la chimpancé  al final reviza que no sea una trampa, como que piensa - a que hora se va a cerrar esta puerta- no se las cree.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> sin palabras..........................



Muy buen vídeo fer.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g



 no lo entendi pero, estaria bueno tener poderes asi jeje... con solo mover los deditos, haces cualquier cosa jajaja


----------



## mdchaparror (Sep 11, 2011)

Acá dejo un vídeo de un profesor de la Universidad Nacional de Colombia, con el vi dos asignaturas Digital 2 y sistemas embebidos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> no lo entendi pero, estaria bueno tener poderes asi jeje... con solo mover los deditos, haces cualquier cosa jajaja


 
cazador (HDP) cazado.

el tipo pedofilo mal iba a atacar a la nena , pero la nena no era ninguna presa


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2011)

> cazador (HDP) cazado.
> el tipo pedofilo mal iba a atacar a la nena , pero la nena no era ninguna presa



jojo... me parecio algo de eso pero, una vez mas no quise pensar mal...  que lentooo...


----------



## Imzas (Sep 12, 2011)

hola, no se si compartieron este video del motor mas simple del mundo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2011)

Recién lo pasaron por la Tele


----------



## Imzas (Sep 13, 2011)

mmm como yo vivo en Chile, y no tengo cable, no puedo disfrutar de la excelente TV ARgentina, aca solo farandula , no hay muchoq ue ver :S.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2011)

el de jazminia dudo que funke ese video, igual es facil probar.......

el de 2 M .............me    con ese video..que rapidos que estan , no se puede dormir ni un segundo el locutor .



me hiciste navegar un poco


----------



## Imzas (Sep 14, 2011)

Trabajo de Joyero:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2011)

*¡ Quiero unoooooooooooooooo !* 


http://www.wimp.com/airswimmers/

http://airswimmers.com/


----------



## dukex (Sep 15, 2011)

..............


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2011)

mi dios !!!!!!!!!!

habia visto unas maravillosas pruebas de la empresa FESTO .... pero ya los hacen como juguetees !!!!!
maravilloso

quedate tranquilo 2M .........si ya salen , cuanto le pones ??
2 o 3 años para que los chinos los saquen como chorizo ?? y esten en todos lados.

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## Dario (Sep 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ Quiero unoooooooooooooooo !*
> 
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/airswimmers/
> ...



y porque no te haces unoooo!!! son simples globos a control remoto inflados con helio


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2011)

me mee de risa, no se si por el tema o que esta bueno.
igual..es educativo,. no todo el mundo sabe comportarse en lugars publicos .




 







D@rio dijo:


> y porque no te haces unoooo!!! son simples globos a control remoto inflados con helio


 
lo decis en serio ????? ...........

ahi hay bastante mas ..........mucho mas


----------



## tronik (Sep 16, 2011)

> me mee de risa, no se si por el tema o que esta bueno.
> igual..es educativo,. no todo el mundo sabe comportarse en lugars publicos .





ajajajaj esta bueno el vídeo.


----------



## Dario (Sep 16, 2011)

> lo decis en serio ????? ...........
> 
> ahi hay bastante mas ..........mucho mas


jeje... esta bien... pero sigo diciendo que es solo un poco de helio mezclado con un poco de tecnologia talvez de punta y parami siguen siendo solo globos articulados a control remoto... 
saludosss


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2011)

agarra un globo, dale el punto justo para que quede en el aire , flotando, que el helio compense al peso del mismo.

y luego hace que baje (como lo hacia en las escaleras) o que suba , solo, y simulando los movimientos de un animal (pez o ave ) .
que mantenga la altura , o que suba o baje a su antojo.
que se mueva en el aire como en el agua....


estamos en el 2011 y NUNCA nadie lo hizo, hay MUCHISIMO de investigacion y pruebas atras de eso.
seguro el sueño de alguno/s y el apoyo de una empresa.

es como tantas otras cosas que JAMAS se hicieron, pero cuando estan uno las abre y dice:
"una pavada!! mira lo que tienen !! "


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 16, 2011)

Uuuh! Es como el amor....!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Uuuh! Es como el amor....!


 
no se por que lo decis....
ese aparatito juega un rato y luego queda muerto (se le acaba la pila) .
sera por eso ????


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2011)

lo vi hace tiempo......a esos tarados me parece que les esta sobrando la juventud y la vida. 

lo bueno es que si te caes de ahi no vas a tener problemas de quedar postrado en una cama, asi como caes ya hasta haces el agujero donde luego quedaras enterrado.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.diariovasco.com/20110914/mas-actualidad/internacional/rescate-motorista-201109140938.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> me mee de risa, no se si por el tema o que esta bueno.
> igual..es educativo,. no todo el mundo sabe comportarse en lugars publicos .


----------



## Dario (Sep 21, 2011)

bueno, los dejo con este dolorido top20


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2011)

...................................................................
este ya se que lo puse, no me importa, lo pongo de nuevo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2011)

Bienvve-nio a madagggascarr....


----------



## asherar (Sep 26, 2011)

Atajate esta ... 

http://www.wimp.com/impressiverobot/


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2011)

impresiona .pelicano HDP y la remil P ..........
pero uno luego lo piensa y don pelicano come carne, peces.
y hay aves que comen carne , todas las carroñeras.

incluso los monos comen carne, matan a otros bichitos amorosos.

y el hombre .............ejem..........la corto.

pero , si , pelicano puticano , le estaban dando galletitas y se la agarro con la paloma.
dan ganas de ir a agarrarle el cogote, pero (de nuevo ) me pongo a pensar y tambien me dan ganas de ir a una plaza de toros a cargar de patadas en el culo a los españoles, o de ir a dinamarca a donde hacen esa masacre de delfines al reverendo pedo y ahi si que les daria para que tengan y guarden, ... en fin 




 
cosas raras para los que vivimos comiendo lo que sacamos de la heladera y que viene del almacen.

pero en la naturaleza todo es matar .

igual .............QUE PELICANO CABRON  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Me lo mandaron por mail y pensé que era un montaje . . . lo busqué y no ! 

Al que sea impresionable que no lo vea


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2011)

1 -- montaje con j 

2 -- yo me corte el pelo, no es que me este quedando pelado (si eso no es un montaje ) .

3 -- mas montaje imposible, esos jueces son 3 desconocidos y lo armaron en un costadito de un escenario .

4--- si sos impresionable miralo igual que no pasa nada , ni una gota de sangre ni tripitas ni nada.
ahora si ...............channn.channnnnn .channn.........
si sos impresionable de verdad de verdad aca te pongo estos videos que no son montaje de verdad, son lo que son y los que actuan lo viven de verdad :

busquen en youtube Happy tree friends 





 

PD: los 2 esos de el arco y flecha son parecidos a los que puse yo .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 26, 2011)

La sinceridad....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> La sinceridad....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phavlo (Sep 27, 2011)

la verdad que son muy buenos los videos de Happy tree friends.. y el del pibito sincero me mato... jaja


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2011)

¿Cómo tengo que decirte que uses los patines ?!!!

http://www.wimp.com/driftingroom/

Y en éste se ve que el perro se pega flores de porrazos, porque lo cortan en algunos momentos claves !!!

http://www.wimp.com/dogparkour/


----------



## fernandob (Sep 29, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> ¿Cómo tengo que decirte que uses los patines ?!!!
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/driftingroom/


 
podes tener todos lso juguetes del mundo .................pero si no te dejan salir a jugar.bajon ..........


----------



## phavlo (Sep 29, 2011)

Y después de eso quien se encargo de limpiar el piso? el viejo o la señora?
Hermoso el pitbull ese, lastima que siempre les cortan las orejas para darle ese aspecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Y después de eso quien se encargo de limpiar el piso? el viejo o la señora?


 
El* infelí* lo hizo después que la señora lo dejó y se llevó todo . . .  hasta el Boby


----------



## phavlo (Sep 29, 2011)

Jajaja me parece que es verdad ya que hay dentro no hay mas nada que el viejo con el auto y la columna sobre la que da vueltas. jajaja


----------



## Dario (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## asherar (Sep 29, 2011)

No se pierdan esto !!! 
Es el viejo "dígalo con mímica" pero musicalizado. 
Y además el pelado la gasta !!!


----------



## dukex (Sep 29, 2011)

muy bueno, me recuerda a "whose line is it anyway"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2011)

Los dos


----------



## djwash (Sep 30, 2011)

Para los fierreros, algo que seria entretenido:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSmxaORvBQI#t=0m47s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aq1hTOIXkQ#t=0m50s

Y un deporte que no conocia, que buena potencia esos bichos:


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2011)

los que hacen acrobacias en moto ....no los boludos que saltan , esos no por que son boludos que no cuidan su vida y encima dan un ejemplo muy malo ..
pero los que usan las motos de todo terreno y te van por lugares re-dificiles SON UNOS ARTISTAS, hay competencias que se trepan por lugares que yo ni a pata, por rocas, por pendientes..son unos genios de el manejo y control de las motos....y los que suben colinas re - empinadas tambien , el control que tienen es ...........

pero en este caso no comprendo por que hicieron esas motos largas que por lo visto no les mejora el control de las mismas .............

sera que el chapista queria ver como se hacian moco contra el suelo ...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 6, 2011)

haaa.desde que salieron las camaras ocultas y las filmadoras en el celu ya ni los pobres bichos pueden tener un desahogo sin que lso esten filmando.


----------



## dukex (Oct 6, 2011)

la versión criolla de pepe le pew


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 6, 2011)

y le llevaron unos pantalones limpios?...


----------



## Dario (Oct 6, 2011)

este no la saco tan bien...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2011)

muy buenas publicidades.....pero de temas serios.


----------



## sjuan (Oct 9, 2011)

este video es muy, muy fuerte, es la verdad sobre la los alimentos de origen animal y muestra imagenes crudas, para verlo necesitan cuenta en youtube y ser mayor de edad (obviamente)

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Ffeature%3Dplayer_embedded%26v%3DiBbYUdvGWk0


----------



## Electronec (Oct 10, 2011)

Que buen video Fernando.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 12, 2011)

estaba escuchando musica en youtube y vi este video:





 
y viendo a eso s delfines me puse a pensar:

en general el ser humano se "excusa" cuando mata a otros animales diciendo que son frutos de la naturaleza y que no poseen inteligencia........pero ......los veia INDUDABLEMENTE disfrutando de su vida, de su existencia y no se , ¿ que es ser inteligente ?? 
puede un ser vivo sentir placer por vivir , sentir alegria y que lo consideremos como a un atun o a una vaca ??? 

somos los unicos que resolvemos integrales y que construimos maquinas, pero ........puede el ser humano no considerar a una especie como los delfines que ademas de demostrar un cierto grado de inteligencia demuestran que DISFRUTAN DE LA VIDA !!!!!!!

es indudable que son todas simples excusas para consumir y hacer lo que se nos canta.


----------



## dukex (Oct 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> estaba escuchando musica en youtube y vi este video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbyZ3eD-9M&NR=1
> 
> ...


----------



## djwash (Oct 13, 2011)

1. Ese video ya lo subieron.

2. El ferrocarril usa corriente continua no alterna.

3. Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 13, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> estaba escuchando musica en youtube y vi este video:


la belleza es una forma de genio. De hecho, esta por encima del genio, ya que no nesecita demostrarse


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2011)

A los electrones nadie los regaña. Esa es la elección que aprendió la señora Oriental.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 14, 2011)

No me explico como sobrevivio metiendose directamente en la boca del lobo, mientras niños, por ejemplo mueren, en sus casas, en accidentes por la red domiciliaria.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disfruten de la música. Curioso concierto:

http://www.pixelydixel.com/2011/05/...-estacion-central-de-copenhague-flashmob.html

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/h_QygKaDaZs

....................................................


----------



## Dario (Oct 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/h_QygKaDaZs
> 
> ....................................................



este video no hace mas que confirmar que el 99.999% de las personas del mundo no hacen mas que pensar en el sexo


----------



## dukex (Oct 14, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Disfruten de la música. Curioso concierto:
> 
> http://www.pixelydixel.com/2011/05/...-estacion-central-de-copenhague-flashmob.html
> 
> Saludos.



 me encanta cómo la música inspira a las emociones



fernandob dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/h_QygKaDaZs
> 
> ....................................................



muy bueno 



Tacatomon dijo:


> A los electrones nadie los regaña. Esa es la elección que aprendió la señora Oriental.



 lástima. no creo que haya aprendido algo la señora, mas que una nueva personalidad.... por que después de  esa descarga se le olvidó todo...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 14, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Disfruten de la música. Curioso concierto:
> 
> http://www.pixelydixel.com/2011/05/...-estacion-central-de-copenhague-flashmob.html



:cabezon::cabezon: Pero no es la version completa de 12 minutos!!!!!

Y por otro lado mis compañeros de la escuela aun me odian gracias a esa sinfonia...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2011)

por que odiarte ??

12 minutos de una musioca linda pasan en un rato, hasta dan ganas de que sea mas.......a menos que los hayas hecho escucharla:

1 -- bajo la lluvia en invierno 
2 -- la hayas tocado vos y no eras nada bueno


----------



## rash (Oct 15, 2011)

Con todos mis respetos, como no puede ser de otra forma.... No me parece bien que enlacen videos de gente muriendo, ya sé que este tema es para enlazar videos y éstos son vistos por quien quiere.
Pero, para mi entender, dan mala imagen al foro y además hay miembro muy jóvenes... ya tenemos bastante con los noticiarios, telediarios, periódicos, tele-basura y periodismo basura.... este mundo es de locos...
En fín, es sólo una opinión.
Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola rash. Yo desde mi punto de vista opino otra cosa, que más que ser morbo, tienen una finalidad educativa. Los riesgos existen y están ahí, y creo que para los jóvenes es algo necesario conocerlos. Además la muerte es algo con lo que tarde o temprano nos tendremos que enfrentar. Cuesta pero está ahí. En lo que estoy de acuerdo es que en los telediarios se pasan, y demasiado...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por que odiarte ??
> 
> 12 minutos de una musioca linda pasan en un rato, hasta dan ganas de que sea mas.......a menos que los hayas hecho escucharla:
> 
> ...



Nop... teniamos que entregar un baffle para calificacion final en la clase de acustica y el profesor puso musica clasica... y como a mi tambien me gusta le sugeria algunos temas para poner.... pero era al unico del curso que le gustaba la clasica, mis compañeros no podian decir nada por que su calificacion peligraba si hacian enojar al profesor, y para colmo los pongo a escuchar 12 minutos de un compas que se repite 162 veces...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2011)

pero si hubiera sido _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida de _Iron Butterfly  ni pio dicen y hasta dura mas...


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2011)

Do' si do' re' do' si la do' do' la do' si do' la sol mi fa sol fa mi re mi fa sol la sol la si la sol fa mi re mi  re do do re mi fa re sol. De la parte A todavía me acuerdo (aunque no del ritmo) y la se tocar, la B estoy en ello. Es característica por su in crescendo y por el ostinato rítmico que se repite una 162 veces. De esto me acuerdo también de música de 2º de la ESO (hace 4 años). Y del "pan, yo quiero pan, yo quiero Bim-bo, yo quiero una barrita de... pan, yo quiero pan [...]" (ritmo del tambor)


----------



## djwash (Oct 17, 2011)

Para los que tienen esa duda de que pasaria si...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2011)

Te queda la pantalla levemente magnetizada 

**********************************************

Buena acción promocional de _Calsberg_ en un cine de Bélgica. Hay que ponerse en la situación: Acudes con tu novia al cine y en taquilla te dicen que sólo quedan dos asientos libres en medio de la sala. Entras y ves a 148 moteros con cara de mala hostia mirándote fijamente. ¿ Qué harías ? Para los que no se sintieron intimidados hubo premio.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 17, 2011)

muy buena propa 

pero ojo.........a no confiarse........


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2011)

por lo visto HDP vivos hay en todas las especies:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Pinguinete chorrete (chorro=ladrón)  

"La Rubia" puso en su parque una fuente para que se bañen los pájaros y un bebedero para colibries (agua con azucar).

Es interesante ver el caracter de cada pájaro y como algunos imponen autoridad y territorialidad.

Es para observarlos un rato.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2011)

colibris en tu casa. ????

haaa que envidia....tenes un pedazo de paraiso en tu casa......

por donde era que estas ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Yo no , estoy en Capital , la Rubia está en Pilar , tiene hasta pajaros carpinteros en los àrboles del fondo.

Y si ponés el regador cerca de la ligustrina , los colibries se bañan en el agua que se junta en las hojas. Muy bonito verlos.

El bebedero es algo así , tiene un tubito en el centro de cada flor y se carga con dos partes de agua y una de azucar (la miel los mata) y se toman 150 cm³ en dos tres dias


----------



## dukex (Oct 19, 2011)

dosme cómo así que la miel los mata? literalmente?  o es en sentido figurado? por que la miel les gusta mucho.....

me quedó la duda por que la miel viene de las flores...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

Si , lo mismo pensó una amiga , pero algo de la abeja tiene , y los picaflores también comen insectos.

vaya a saber.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2011)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miel

Interesante ¿liquido?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 21, 2011)

tremendo:

a una niña de 2 años la atropellan y encima luego la ignoran y la siguen pisando ...

*----- EDIT por Chico3001 ------

Una cosa es poner accidentados con electricidad por que es nuestro campo (cuestionable) pero este video ademas de rayar en lo grotezco ya no tiene nada que ver con el foro... por favor evitenlos... *


feo feo, si no quieren amargarse no lo vean .
pero es un claro ejemplo indiscutible de comportamiento humano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2011)

Leete un poco de ésto . . . 

http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=p....,cf.osb&fp=5d66ad1cdfb15af2&biw=1024&bih=566


----------



## dukex (Oct 21, 2011)

La verdad no he querido ver el video..... y me puse a leer lo de china y el infanticidio
 HDPs de la M$%&da!!!ehhh!! que triste.

http://www.chinaviva.com/cultura/ahogandoninas.htm


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2011)

aca para relajar un poco , unos videos de cosas que hace gente que si entiende las normas de el foro y no piden todo hecho sino que ponen MANOS A LA OBRA . ..........
un ejemplo:





 
..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=U5DKERgsWhY


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2011)

Juaz con esa ruedita que mueve los barquitos con canal y todo


----------



## dukex (Nov 4, 2011)

pelar huevos en un instante.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2011)

hola, que opinan de esto :





 
esta bueno que la gente vaya a ayudar, perfecto, en vez de solo mirar de lejos y nunca dar una mano ............pero ......estan los bomberos ahi, no se.
si uno estaba vivo y tenia problemas de columna , estos transeuntes con su pasion por sacarlos , quizas les hacian mas daño que otra cosa.

la gente o mira o se mete como marabunta.

no se .


----------



## djwash (Nov 7, 2011)

No creo que este bien que la gente haga el trabajo de los medicos o bomberos por mas buena voluntad, hay que estar capacitado para manipular un accidentado, la gente deberia limitarse a animar a las victimas hasta que vengan medicos/bomberos/policia, conseguir matafuegos o agua para evitar un incendio, en accidentes de transito señalizar y alertar a los demas vehiculos del peligro, hay casos en donde es muy necesario poner a las victimas a salvo, pero a veces puede ser peor la ayuda de la gente que las lesiones por el accidente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

*　　　A ver si les gusta*


----------



## asherar (Nov 9, 2011)

está lindo, pero yo prefiero el deporte ... !


----------



## fernandob (Nov 11, 2011)

nunca le habia prestado atencion a esta historia ...... me la mandaron con el comentario de que vea si la relaciono con la politica de mi pais, mas que nada la primer parte ...
y me sorprendio :


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2011)

miren este video, , prestenle atencion, es muy interesante para discutir, una vez en un tema mencione algo asi , pero diganme que ven de notorio.
piensenolo primero, ya lo he escrito mas abajo , solo deben marcarlo y se llera, lo puse en clarito para que primero lo miren un par de veces y lo piensen .

http://soloenvenezuela.com/2008/10/...zuela-esta-en-ciudad-ojeda-alguien-la-conoce/






#!
................................................

al final se ve que ponen una hoja en la filmadora, quizas celular, y ese grado es de cierta edad, asi que uno de esos pequeños , que seguro estaban todos asustados tuvo el valor de filmar eso y de quedarse quieto, y cuando vio que la maestra terminaba y se venia el tema hacia su lado puso una hoja para tapar, lo aplaudo de pie a ese nino pequeño que fue capaz de grabar eso .

varias veeces hay puesto foreros acerca de profesores abusivos, pues ahi esta el como se hace .

.................................................


----------



## Vick (Nov 17, 2011)

Cambiando de tema, vean este robot que vuela como un ave (esta en inglés, pero pueden activar subtitulos en español en la parte de abajo del video):

http://www.ted.com/talks/view/lang/en//id/1195


----------



## sjuan (Nov 20, 2011)

que violencia......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S2SUaoVy_iU


----------



## djwash (Nov 20, 2011)

Que pavos...

La parte mas buena la del auto, la parte mas estupida la de los tubos, no se si seran reales, pero si lo son van a tener mas problemas de salud por el mercurio que por los golpes. Debajo del turbante deben tener una especie de casco, sino alguno hubiese perdido un poco de seso...


----------



## phavlo (Nov 20, 2011)

Esos tipos están extremadamente locos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2011)

ralmente impresionante, y solo reafirma algo que siempre pense:
las culturas. .. educacion y cultura .

y son de la india, ahi se ve por que los EEUU señores si bien de tecnologia pero comodos y "macdoneados" no terminan de ganar una guerra con estas culturas que no tienen problemas en sacrificarse o se pueden criar con esa forma de ser .

dificil meterse en una guerra contra esa cultura.
(ojo..........tambien creo que debe ser bastante problematico VIVIR con gente con esa cultura, me refiero a ser esposa o hijo de gente con la cabeza asi ) .


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2011)

un video para quienes creen que las chicas lindas y jovenes solo sirven para el sexo............y que uno no puede pasar un rato agradable junto a ellas, divirtiendose y disfrutando lo graciosas, simpaticas y divertidas que ellas son .





 
por que ......al final.......lo mejor para la salud es :
el sexo y reirse.
y si la misma persona te da todo ..........mejor.............o no....................... .mejor si son varias...


----------



## Electronec (Nov 21, 2011)

Eso digo yo.....

Muy bueno Fer

Saludos.


----------



## Genios (Nov 23, 2011)

Aquí os dejo otro video


----------



## fernandob (Nov 23, 2011)

primero pense en la posibilidad de que fuese deficiente mental, hay gente que de aspecto parece normal pero tiene problemillas.
pero luego vi que terminaba con unos amigos y quedo la otra respuesta:
aun estaba quemando el alcohol que tomo anoche .

calculo que fue mucho asi que habria estado bueno haberla filmado esa noche ..


----------



## Genios (Nov 24, 2011)

Yo creo que se ha tomado algo más que alcohol , eso no es normal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2011)

Cuando les decimos que hay sustancias que queman el cerebro no nos creen . . .


----------



## Electronec (Nov 24, 2011)

Y con esto del YouTube y demás, cada vez se graban mas tonterías para luego subirlo a la red y presumir de  números de visitas de los cibernáutas.......Modas que se crean........

Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2011)

cambiando de tema, miren esto que divertido debe ser jejeje


----------



## Electronec (Dic 4, 2011)

Solo dos palabras D@rio:

IM....PRESIONATE........Jejejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

la verdad...........veo esos motorcitos pequeños y esas helices tambien pequeñas y no apostaria nada a que sean capaces de levantar a una persona (mas la herreria) .

lo que si me da un poco de impresion es todas ess helices (que no son grandes pero estan ahi rodeando al chango ) y encima justo a la altura de la cintura.......yo le pondria una jaulita que no pesa nada tipo mosquitero , por si una paleta se escapa.

se ve que no le hicieron ver "destino final " .


----------



## rash (Dic 5, 2011)

es verdad fernandob volar volar pues parece que vuela pero de seguro nada de nada....
saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2011)

habran considerado el tiempo de retorno a tierra en los indicadores de descarga de baterias?
pòr muy bajo que vuele, debe doler que los motores se detengan de repente


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

y viste que el señor tiene abajo de el asiento una especie de globo amortiguador, no descarto que adentro esten las baterias.

podria llamarse ese globo amortiguador abajo de el asiento "proteccion anodica " ?????


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2011)

es debio ser para evitar los dolores causados durante las pruebas...


----------



## Dario (Dic 5, 2011)

jeje buenos comentarios y graciosos jejeje... bueno, yo diria que mas parece una demostracion del peso que levanta el aparato. si bien me encantaria tener uno de esos,  no lo utilizaria para hacer esa clase de pruebas ni chiflado, no confio en en eso ni aunque como dijo fernando, tenga proteccion anodica jajaja... 
saludosss


----------



## asherar (Dic 6, 2011)

Parte 1:





Parte 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=rRB_j9-5h5A


----------



## Electronec (Dic 6, 2011)

Buenísimo el vídeo asherar..................


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La naturaleza es la naturaleza:






Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Dic 7, 2011)

A los que os gustan los coches y la velocidad, Pantalla grande, cascos, volumen y ... ¡ a flipar !

Http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=4TshFWSsrn8&vq=medium#t=35

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Dic 7, 2011)

electronec.... alucinante....me agobia sólo de verlo...

¡¡¡¡pero este tío tiene carnet!!!! jajaja

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Dic 7, 2011)

rash dijo:


> alucinante....me agobia sólo de verlo...




Cual de los dos.....jijiji....

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Dic 7, 2011)

...hombre, el primero por supuesto¡¡¡¡¡ 

 saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> A los que os gustan los coches y la velocidad, Pantalla grande, cascos, volumen y ... ¡ a flipar !
> 
> Http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=4TshFWSsrn8&vq=medium#t=35
> 
> Saludos.


 

     

¿ Cuantos juegos de cubiertas usaron ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2011)

a mi hay un video que me encanto , me parecio alucinante por la sensacion .
y no era un coche, ni un jet.
era una bicicleta.
no recuerdo si lo vi aca.
era en un pueblo, no se si europa o en brasil, pero era todo bajada, por las calles veredas y demas, todo bajada, no terminaba mas y unos saltos espectaculares.
y la camara re-bien puesta, la verdad te daba la sensacion.

fue espectacular..... y una bici.... vos sos el chasis.

aca tan : (pantalla grande y ..........a la montaña rusa ) 





 

en alguna parte pense en un tipo con la filmadora en la cabeza y en sus manos un manubrio y solo la rueda de adelante,  y que bajaba a pata........ pero en alguna parte se ve la sombra en el piso y si , el loco se la hizo toda en bicicleta )


----------



## asherar (Dic 7, 2011)

Lo recuerdo. Es notable que en cada curva el tipo se podría haber hecho bolsa completo, 
y son como 100 recovecos y saltos, uno tras otro, que no dan tiempo a pensar nada.


----------



## djwash (Dic 8, 2011)

Muy bueno el de la bici, yo hacia descenso, que es como eso pero en tierra y mas rapido, como a 60km/h, pero no llegue a ser profesional, andaba con los profesionales e iba a ver las carreras pero no estaba a nivel, y una caida me alejo de ese mundo. Estos tipos estaban locos, si tenian que saltar una distancia de 6 metros ellos hacian 12, si se caian y se revolcaban se paraban lo mas rapido posible y a darle para abajo...

Que tiempos aquellos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

El super hombre araña 





 


 Chica fiel  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=2SKt60FdK_U


 Todo que no !


----------



## lsedr (Dic 8, 2011)




----------



## stalker94 (Dic 8, 2011)

yo los e armado son muy entrentenidos... estaria muy bueno hacer un tipo de adorno con ese mismo sistema


----------



## lsedr (Dic 8, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:


> yo los e armado son muy entrentenidos... estaria muy bueno hacer un tipo de adorno con ese mismo sistema



si para regalarlo a las novias o esposas, sería buena idea, para que los pongan en sus habitaciones


----------



## Electronec (Dic 9, 2011)

Y un buén método para gastar pilas/baterias en un plis plas.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 9, 2011)

Para que lo pidan en navidad


----------



## fernandob (Dic 9, 2011)

un capo !!! mira lo que se invento ..... vio IRON -MAN  y seguro que no paro hasta que lo hizo.

yo lo llamaria el *iron -  man hidraulico* .


----------



## djwash (Dic 11, 2011)

Uhh yo quiero uno de esos...

Ya se que lo han subido antes pero es una version actualizada...


----------



## Electronec (Dic 11, 2011)

......Este vídeo ya lo pusieron por aquí, pero sin los ojos.....queda genial con ellos.....

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Dic 11, 2011)

Lo vi hace tiempo pero no lo encontraba.

Interesante.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 11, 2011)

hola, si hay alguna pagina que hayan tratado el tema de el ultimo video me lo pueden poner ??
como se calienta ese hierro con esa espira... que es ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2011)

Buscalo como "calentamiento inductivo por alta frecuencia".

¿ Nunca intentaste calibrar una bobina de ancho en un televisor antiguo usando un destornillador común ?


----------



## djwash (Dic 12, 2011)




----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 12, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Este otro video no tiene nada que ver con el anterior......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWkUFxItWmU



Este es mucho mejor que el primero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)

Me gustó el de las cachas Imperiales . . .


----------



## zxeth (Dic 12, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Para que lo pidan en navidad
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8kEHjQz9U




Cuanto sale uno de esos?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 12, 2011)

Unos US$6500..... así que mejor se lo pido a Santa a ver si lo trae....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)




----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2011)

que buenso videos 2M .

eso es lo que yo llamo micromecanica.
micro por que lo pensaba en pequeño, pero puede ser de cualquier tamaño.

hace años recuerdo que habia visto alguns mecanismos y se me puso a trabajar la imaginacion con que estaria buenisimo que existiera algo llamado *micromecanica* y fuese similar a la *electronica* que conocemos .

estas cosas existen, no son de ciencia ficcion, pero la diferencia es que no son comunes ni accesibles como la electronica.
en la electronica se crearon miles de piezas estandard que le dieron pie a la creatividad de millones de hoobystas y tambien empresas.
pero para tener piezas de mecanica en cualquier tamaño hace falta torneria , por que no hay con la disponibilidad de la electronica (transistores, reles, resistencias , integrados, placas de montaje, diodos, etc, y mas etc y encima muchos valores de cada cosa ) .

es un mundo maravilloso de movimiento y creatividad que por desgracia no se ha permitido a la gente comun utilizar.
veo si lo que se llama *"robotica"* que hay piezas que se venden para hacer robots, pero son especificas.

toda al estructura para crear un mundo similar a aleelectronica pero con micromecanica no existe:
placas de soporte para sistemas de engranajes, poleas, y piezas diveras para asi combinar movimientos, velocidades, sentido, fuerza ......
siempre pense que era un mundo que no se abrio a la gente comun .

hay mecanismos, como las caseteras que utilizan combinaciones de mecanismos, incluso en jugueteria , en fotocopiadoras.en muchisimas cosas, pero son solo de industria masiva, no solo las piezas son especificas para esos equipos, lo mas importante es que no se ha hecho un diseño en base a algo generico, y no particular de la industria.
algo que permita experimentar.

bueno, .. un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)

Si , incluso algunos de los que subí , me recordaron a partes de los mecanismos de carga y descarga de los VHS.

Esas cosas que te quedás mirando sorprendido como lo hace !


----------



## Dario (Dic 12, 2011)

yo pienso igual que fernando, por eso cada vez que me planteo la idea de hacer un robotin de esos que yo hago, aunque no he hecho muchos, lo hago pensando en que, el que va a leer el post en el que dejo la info, pueda tener la posibilidad de conseguir los engranajes que uso facilmente de aparatos en desuso que son casi estandar como los mecanismos de los dvds por ejemplo. 
saludos y buenos videos 2MTS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qybUFnY7Y8w


----------



## phavlo (Dic 15, 2011)

cuantas horas habran estado laburando para preparar todo eso, probarlo y volver a preparar para filmarlo.
jaja
muy buen video 2M


----------



## Electronec (Dic 16, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> cuantas horas habran estado laburando para preparar todo eso, probarlo y volver a preparar para filmarlo.
> jaja
> muy buen video 2M



+ 1.............

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 16, 2011)




----------



## Electronec (Dic 17, 2011)

Un máquina con la guitarra. Para que se necesita al resto de la banda.

http://www.guitarristas.info/reportajes/particular-estilo-jon-gomm/1366#.TsrXpfmyZ9t.facebook

Dedicado a mis colegas guitarreros.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2011)

Fijate en mas o menos 0:27 que toca *con una sola mano* sobre el mango . . . al mejor estilo Jimi Hendrix .

Muy bueno che !


----------



## Dario (Dic 17, 2011)

muy bueno che... y ¿que opinan de este pibe?


----------



## Electronec (Dic 18, 2011)

Wuau.......Con lo joven que es y ya un máquina.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2011)

les cago el tema............pero me parece impresionante.
como una mala desicion , de unos segundos  te puede costar tanto :


----------



## Hammer Facer (Dic 18, 2011)

Qué te puedo decir, Fernando..... 



 Equilibrio.



Equilibrio entre la inteligencia y la estupidez humana para tratar de mantenerlos a raya.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2011)

siempre usas las palabras justas:

EQUILIBRIO

miu importante en la vida. a mi me gustan estos videos , aunque este es muy triste y tragico , por que trato de pensar que estuve ahi , y no hay mejor enseñanza que la experiencia vivida.

una mala desicion , por no mirar, por no evaluar, por seguir a la manada a veces .........


bueno, este video es impresionante:


----------



## asherar (Dic 22, 2011)

Historia de la electronica. 








El vehículo eléctrico más sencillo


----------



## asherar (Dic 29, 2011)

http://www.videobash.com/video_show/hot-girls-with-lightsabers-799

http://www.videobash.com/video_show/extremely-realistic-looking-robot-5975


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2011)

Estaba al costadito de la robotita de Asherar y me dijo al oido algo de jugar carambolas con Fernandob 


http://www.videobash.com/video_show/contorsionist-playing-pool-6765


----------



## Electronec (Dic 31, 2011)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estaba al costadito de la robotita de Asherar y me dijo al oido algo de jugar carambolas con Fernandob
> 
> 
> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/contorsionist-playing-pool-6765


 
ha la miercoles, esta interesante el juguete 
una chica muy interesante 
iba a guardarla en mi cerebro, en la parte de juegos y perversiones pero me aparecio un cartel que decia:

el archivo ya existe , desea reemplazarlo ???? 

lo que es los años, ... .. uno se olvida las cosas que ya tiene en la cabeza .





Electronec dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHl3bwSVN9Q
> 
> Saludos.


 
que cosa , y cuando ya sos grande y podes pedirlo claramente ..........no podes 
*"señora, buen dia, seria tan gentil usted de facilitarme por un rato una de sus tetas que me han dado deseos , supongo que sera una reminiscencia de mi niñez, prometo tratarla con sumo cuidado " *
seguro que uno se liga un cachetazo , o por lo menso una mirada de acusacion de pervertido :enfadado:,.........aunque lo tuyo sea un deseo de lo mas sanito y con la mejor intencion ...............ademas...........para que muestran si no van a compartir .


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 1, 2012)

PCB Prototyper - una fresadora de PCB profesional: por elektor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

A los chicos hay que ponerles límites . . . en éste caso el primer límite hubiera sido un preservativo 






 


¡ Vivan los chicos malcriados JAJAJAJA !


----------



## Electronec (Ene 4, 2012)

......................


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2012)

eso esta armado, ningun chico ses asi ...salvo quie tenga un problema mental.

ahora...........que el rojo le queda lindo .......le queda


----------



## Electronec (Ene 5, 2012)

Hablando de leche:

Que rico cafe...ji ji ji ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=o-FXdKIwBAo


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 5, 2012)

buehh.sorprende y simpatico...............

yo ocntrataria a una que tenga un jarrones mas grandes....

... y ni loco me atreveria a pedir cafe con crema...........a ver si me viene el mozo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2012)

Dos huevos , no ! 

Un maple de huevos    


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=zbfZxvsDp3c


----------



## Dario (Ene 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dos huevos , no !
> 
> Un maple de huevos
> 
> ...




jeje... casi me la crei


----------



## capitanp (Ene 6, 2012)

#LaPuraVerdad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> jeje... casi me la crei


 
¡ buena publicidad !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dos huevos , no !
> 
> Un maple de huevos
> 
> ...


 
..........................................................................



D@rio dijo:


> jeje... casi me la crei


 
viste el truco ??
obvio que no es real, por que al final , la amortiguacion trasera esta como si no tuviese nada de carga, pero no se ve como lo hicieron.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2012)

Le llaman publicidad "viral".

Y además es una camioneta mediana "que le hace sentir al dueño que posee una grande" (Coyotex )

En la vida real la camioneta debío quedar aplastada contra el piso , neumáticos reventados , hecha percha.

Vas a tener que usar el Traductor 

Nissan Frontier landing - Nissan Frntier aterrizaje


Saludos !


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 6, 2012)

Batiré!!! ese récord....


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2012)

me la pase rapido, por que despues de las 300 me dormia, pero fiojense que si la pasan rapido a las primeras se las apretaba ........pero luego de la mitad solo apoya las manos apenas, como para "cumplir" ....... se ve que ligo algunos GARROTAZOS !!!!!


----------



## phavlo (Ene 6, 2012)

En el minuto 2:12 Spiderman con resaca !

La mayoria se veian felices y unas mas que otras (en especial la N°319,322,357 y mas) y bastantes lo miraban como con bastantes  ganas al flaco.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2012)

y eso que el flaco ese no vale ni una moneda............habria que ver donde es ese pais y nos juntamos un par:

uno va a tocar y el optro se pone y hace que filma (no importa que la filmadora no funcione)......y nos turnamos:
un rato filma uno y el otro toca y luego al revez.

y decimos que es para un concurso de internet que seguro te hara famosa ...

la reput.... que gil que fui toda mi vida con eso de invitarla a pasear, regalarle flores , acompañarlas a la casa, jurarles que era serio y toda esa boludez, hoy dia un poco de verso y caradura y haces lo que queres..... hno:


----------



## phavlo (Ene 6, 2012)

La idea es buena, y lo de lo ultimo es cierto, se ve muy claro en ese mismo video, le tocas las tetas y ya tenes las que quieras. Nada de flores, de acompañarla, nada de ser serio ni nada..
saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2012)

pasamos a BELLEZAS de aquellas.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 7, 2012)

1000 tetas no, serán 2000..je...je...je...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 7, 2012)

@Hummingbird´s

Sublime
Etéreo
Sin palabras.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2012)

Aca encontre una propaganda interesante , que seria bueno que la vean unos cuantos gobernantes :
Aca , en mi pais y calculo en muchos mas:


----------



## asherar (Ene 7, 2012)

Los gobernantes la tienen clara desde siempre. 
Los que tenemos que ver y entender el video somos nosotros, los que *no* gobernamos. 
Para participar antes que no nos quede más alternativa que aceptar lo que nos bajan desde "arriba".


----------



## Electronec (Ene 7, 2012)

Fernando...


----------



## capitanp (Ene 7, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tHjaRbTfHmQ


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tHjaRbTfHmQ



Mmm, Con que así se divierte la Plutocracia...

Yo me conformo con el Show de los Muppets.

Buenos "trucos", aunque me gustaría verlo hacer lo mismo con camisa manga corta y unos pantaloncillos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

un poco monotematico el chinito, con esa sonrisa.
imagino a la señora pidiendo le plata para las compras y el con la sonrisa le ofrece cartas.

luego mas plata pide al patrona para el cole de lso chicos y saca masa cartas y papelitos de colores.

y a la noche le pide la señora que saque "la sorpresita" de el pantalon ...........y mas cartas ..........................hno:


----------



## djwash (Ene 8, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> un poco monotematico el chinito, con esa sonrisa.
> imagino a la señora pidiendo le plata para las compras y el con la sonrisa le ofrece cartas.
> 
> luego mas plata pide al patrona para el cole de lso chicos y saca masa cartas y papelitos de colores.
> ...



Al menos nunca le faltara papel para limpiarse el ω...


----------



## Electronec (Ene 9, 2012)

Que malo es el tabaco:






Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2012)

ha.la pu......... me puso nervioso ese anuncio..........pobre hamster.ya estaba mal parado antes de que lo pìsaran .

ahora, si vamso a ser justos a ese colocador de alfombras le hace mal a la salud:

EL TABACO
las morcillas
los sanwiches con todo y mayonesa choreando
el vinito a granel
los choris
los mac combo *4
los platos gigantes de fideos
la docena de facturas a la mañana.
los postres que se compran en la panaderia y no en la verduleria .
el correr solo cuando esta dormido.

en fin............cuando vivis con 8 meses de embarazo mas de 8 meses tenes que plantearte una dieta.


haaa.a............video de mierrr......... soy medio claustrofobico ..........



eso si ,  cuantas cosas que nos matan entran por la boca, vieron ???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 9, 2012)

Ufff, menos mal, había leído "Smoking kills innocent _hammer_"....


----------



## Nepper (Ene 9, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDJoFvhatOQ



mmm.... no se.... se me hace que esta trucado...
Me doy cuenta por dos puntos considerables...
1)La sombra siempre corresponde al ancho de una persona (el tener el televisor encima debería cubrir gran parte de la luz)
2)al final aparece un cartel grandote que dice "LG, los televisores mas delgados"...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2012)

que es trucado seguro, si miras el largo de el TV que el ladron lleva por atras (si lo miras de costado cuando sale tiene medio TV hacia su espalda y medio TV hacia adelante ).

pues que se deberia de ver una linea por lo menso atras de el señor.

es un truco, pero es ..la idea.
esta bueno, espero que otros no le copien la idea ....
como por ejemplo meter en la caja de una mesa de jardin 2 TV plasma extra chatos .


----------



## phavlo (Ene 9, 2012)

Sin dudas que es trucado, es solamente para hacer propaganda.

Cambiando de tema, que barato que es el guiso:





Y aca Hitler enojado cuando se entera que aumento:






Con $50 se compra un BlackBeryy jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 9, 2012)

Esos vídeos pasarán a la historia.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2012)

no se que es esto de TEDx , pero pongo algunos :





 
si ven videos interesantes ponganlos


----------



## sjuan (Ene 11, 2012)

....


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2012)

*MAGNIFICO el primer video, mirenlo, vale la pena, o por lo menos escuchenlo.....*

*MAGNIFICOS TODOS.*
*ya los escuche .............................  .*
es muy bueno.
y no sirve solo para Colombia.

*sjuan: un muy buen aporte son estos videos , MAGNIFICOS , gracias por compartirlos . .........*



solo quisiera hacer un comentario , cuando menciona en el minuto 14 acerca de que la gente quiere riquezas rapido y que el narcotrafico enseño eso.
no es solo eso :
cuando hay mucha delincuencia y ejemplos de delincuentes que se hacen ricos y rapido NO solo los jovenes y la gente pueden sentir que asi se hace el dinero rapido.
tambien se siente que si trabajas dia a dia, como un japones y te esforzas todo eso se puede ir al tacho si te secuestran o te roban .
de este modo , si convivis con delincuentes NO podras ahorrar los frutos de tu esfuerzo, ya que tus propios vecinos cuando ven que juntaste algo te lo roban .

eso crea una espiral en la cual no hay posibilidades de parecerse a japon ni a un pais organizado.
Por eso en ciertas cosas es TODOS , o ninguno , y por eso los paises que avanzan no solo cuentan con educacion, cultura y organizacion, tambien CASTIGAN y dan EL EJEMPLO, para que la gente que si quiere trabajar se sienta SEGURA que no perdera lo que tiene 

voy a mirar lso otros que si vale la pena.

sigo escuchando , ES MUY BUENO.
pero menciona la disciplina, y es verdad 100 % pero hay que aclarar que un pais disciplinado puede ser esclavo, una alemania nazi disciplinada, un pais de chavez donde todos sean disciplinados en funcion de las ideas de una persona.
esta mal .
quiero decir que ES UN TODO , no es solo cosa de el pueblo, es cosa de todos.
se que a veces el pueblo, la gente quiere que primero lso gobernantes cambien , y no digo que sea incorrecto, estos videos son MUY BUENOS, yo puedo cambiar y ser mas disciplinado y eso me favorecera a mi y a mi entorno, quizas no a mi pais si esta gobernado por locos, corruptos u oportunistas.
solo destaco o marco esta diferencia.
hay cosas que ..........tiene que ser todos.
hace mucho habia visto una pelicula, que mencionaba algo asi, en una escuela militar, en la que habia normas estrictas y si , es como decia uno:
las normas sirven si TODOS las respetan , sino , no sirven , por que quienes no las respeten se aprovecharan o sacaran ventajas de los que si las respeten.
y por eso es que debe haber en todo lugar , en toda institucion o grupo gente que haga respetar esas normas.

termina siendo coincidente con algo que desde hace mucho pienso, uno siempre busca reducir las cosas al minimo , como lso fisicos que buscan ua sola ecuacion que defina todo .

y para mi , el ser huamno es , o se debe regir por :
educacion y castigo.

y asi vivimos o lo intentamos, suena muy duro y resumido, pero asi es :
educacion para ser algo, como dicen los videos, seras mas o menos disciplinado, pero LA EDUCACION te hace asi .
y si queres un grupo que funcione, pues siempre habra individuos vivos, atorrantes que se querran aprovechar, y si no ven que hay un castigo , pues que elegiran lo facil, lo egoista .
TODOS los politicos y personas que hacen daño es por que NO reciben castigo , por que se sienten, se saben impunes.


----------



## asherar (Ene 12, 2012)

y los chinos no se quedan atrás, ... un edificio de última generación en 15 días, ...








Fuente


----------



## phavlo (Ene 12, 2012)

El del edificio lo vi ayer en el noticiero ! muy bueno !


----------



## phavlo (Ene 13, 2012)

Cambiando de tema: ¿que mas van a inventar los chinos ?
Saldadura por micro laser, la verdad que es impresionante:


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

que BUENO , espectacular , y lo mejor es que realmente es tecnologia que ellos tienen .

Aca en Argentina me la paso escuchando siempre que tal o cual gobernante favorece la tecnologia Argentina por que en el sur se fabrican cosas.
y resulta que NO ES ASI , solo hay armadores, pero cuando la empresa se va , no queda nada, no es tecnologia real que queda aca, que todo el entorno la ha absorvido.
no .
son solo maquinas que traen de afuera y enseñan a operarios a manejarlas.
y cuando cambia de politica se las llevan.
o no , las dejan pero como aca no hay un entorno real propio , apenas falla algo ya no saben que hacer .

alla si, ellos lo hacen con cosas de ellos, con su propio entorno .

como se ve que en distintas partes de el mundo existe REALIDAD y tambien en otras existe FANTASIA, engaño .


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2012)

Es verdad Fer...siempre la misma hoistoria:

http://www.laverdad.es/videos/actua...re-recaudo-7000-euros-para-pagar-salario.html

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

*Perro rescatado en el mar tras accidente de auto*


He aquí un epílogo siniestro para un misterio de YouTube: un perro rescatado de las aguas del Golfo de México estaba en realidad escapando de la escena de un trágico accidente donde murió su dueña, tras ser atropellada por una conductora ebria.
Rory O'Connor pescaba en su kayak en la costa del Golfo cuando captó el inusual momento en video: un perro apareció de pronto cerca de su kayak. O'Connor publicó el video en su cuenta de YouTube con la siguiente descripción:
La escena del accidente fue como a una milla de donde encontré a Barney nadando. Me imagino que estaba tan asustado y traumatizado que solo quería alejarse lo más posible de allí. Y cuando se le acabó la tierra, siguió por el agua. Me siento afortunado de haber estado allí pescando. El está todo golpeado, pero bien. Nuestros corazones están con la familia que perdió a su madre.

Donna L. Chen, de 53 años, corría junto a Barney el sábado en la tarde cuando fueron atropellados por Blake Talman, de 22 años. Al parecer, dándose a la fuga de la escena de otro accidente, Talman impactó a Chen y a Barney, una señal del trásito, varios postes de madera en la entrada de una iglesia y, finalmente, una cabina telefónica antes de detenerse.
El trágico evento sucedió en Siesta Key, una tranquila comunidad a unos 40 kilómetros al sur de San Petersburgo con algunas de las más bellas playas de arena blanca de la Florida.
Luego del golpe, el perro escapó de la escena y acabó en las aguas del Golfo. Talman enfrenta a cargos de homicidio y actualmente está detenida bajo una fianza de $100.000.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qX6UhgboDgc

cuando se baja del kayak el pobre animal esta re asustado le tiemblan las piernas.



.
.
.
.

.





Electronec dijo:


> Es verdad Fer...siempre la misma hoistoria:
> 
> http://www.laverdad.es/videos/actua...re-recaudo-7000-euros-para-pagar-salario.html
> 
> Saludos.


 
no me abren los videos de esa pagina


----------



## asherar (Ene 17, 2012)

ya vieron esto?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 18, 2012)

Precioso vídeo......

Saludos.


----------



## fran becu (Ene 18, 2012)

nose como catalogar esta serie de videos, la verdad que esta muy bueno quedarse frente a la pantalla mirando las bolitas. bueno mirenlos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 19, 2012)

yo lo conosco como marble machine, tengo pensado construir una un dia de estos...


----------



## asherar (Ene 19, 2012)

yo hoy vi esto y quiero uno


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 19, 2012)

mmm, no se, creo que programarlo me dara mas flojera que hacer yo mismo las cosas...


----------



## asherar (Ene 19, 2012)

Es verdad, hasta puede ser divertido armar cosas tan modulares.
Util sería un robotito que le conteste "sí querida" a la bruja ...

A mí, éste me "inspira" para copiarle la mecánica del brazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2012)

Con que empuje el carro y diga "si querida"


----------



## asherar (Ene 19, 2012)

En ese caso deberia ser una de estas máquinas (de mov. perpetuo)






Pasando a otro tema, vuelvo a los delfines 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=mHyTOcfF99o


----------



## Nepper (Ene 20, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> mmm, no se, creo que programarlo me dara mas flojera que hacer yo mismo las cosas...



Tenes toda la razón

yo estoy trabajando con unos robots industriales ABB y para hacer el trayecto de soldadura estas como 2 días, tenes que tener cuidado que no se enrosque el mismo (porque vos estas atento a la puntita que suelda, no al brazo que tiene la manguera de agua y los cables de tensión que van a la pinza)
Además los trayectos no están para nada optimizados, si queres optimizarlos tenes que ponerle qué tipo de movimiento, si es "curvado", tenes que ponerle dirección de tangente inicial y final...

y ni te cuento si tenes que sincronizar entre dos robots... ¿nunca viste como se la ponen dos robots industriales? 

Pero que pasa, los ponjas estan al pedo, y tienen 50 japoneses que desarrollaron el software de control, 20 desarrollaron el software de programación, y 25 desarrollaron un "simulador", cosa que ellos le dibujan las trayectorias en 3d en una PC, el software compila, se lo pasa al controlador y listo...


----------



## asherar (Ene 20, 2012)

no será que le graban la trayectoria copiando los movimientos con un pantógrafo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 20, 2012)

si, ahora lo recuerdo, ya se por que no programo...


----------



## Nepper (Ene 20, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> no será que le graban la trayectoria copiando los movimientos con un pantógrafo?



si... tambien.. pero igual tienen que tener 50 ponjas que le haga el software...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2012)

no se si es tan asi , mas atras hay unos videos de "un ponja " que explica unas cosillas -.
(mensaje 1004 , justo una pagina atras )





asherar dijo:


> yo hoy vi esto y quiero uno
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYIn76FkjS0


 
a esa maquina le sacas a silla y sigue haciendo los movimientos como pavota.
que quieren que le dioga, no discuto que para muchas cosas es maravilloso , mas que nada para eliminar la esclavitud en tareas monotonas o peligrosas.
pero , ver esa maquina , y solo pensar en lo maravilloso que es el ser humano .
por que hace eso y se da cuenta de loq ue hace, y si lo hizo bien.

esa maquina agarra un soldador o algo asi, pues que no se da cuenta si esta frio o no , solo repite el movimiento .

ojo, solo hago este comentario.
no olvido donde estamos:
es el inicio de la robotica real por parte de la humanidad, estos años y el futuro , todas estas pruebas, maquinas, todo esto son escalones necesarios para algo que , quien sabe a donde llegara ?? 
puede llegar muy pero muy lejos si seguimos.


----------



## fran becu (Ene 21, 2012)

helimito mira este e inspirate cuando la construyas uno de esos dias. que buen laburo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 21, 2012)

estos son los dos video que me llevaron a impulsarme en el tema de bobinar mis propios trasformadores en el ultimo me descargue el tema de HIM para inspirarme...


----------



## Dario (Ene 21, 2012)

fran becu dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NJ7Fr6VrPU   helimito mira este e inspirate cuando la construyas uno de esos dias. que buen laburo



si bien admito que me encantan este tipo de maquinas, a lo lejos se ve que el tipo tiene demasiado tiempo al p**o


----------



## phavlo (Ene 21, 2012)

> si bien admito que me encantan este tipo de maquinas, a lo lejos se ve que el tipo tiene demasiado tiempo al p**o



Sin duda !! pero tambien eso podria ser su laburo.
Otro que miraria las placas que nosotros hacemos podria pensar de la misma manera (que estamos al pedo para hacerlas) y muchos usuario de este foro laburan con esto !!
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 21, 2012)

su laburo?!!!! piensale bien, pa que fregaos crees que funcionan esas maquinitas, para nada, pura oceosidad
aunque de que se ven rechulas ni quien lo dude


----------



## Dario (Ene 21, 2012)

jeje... estoy de acuerdo con phavlo, porque eso puede ser cierto, hay mucha gente a la que le gustaria solo contemplar su funcionamiento jeje... es ipnotizante 
y tambien estoy de acuerdo con el coyote, porque realmente no tiene una utilidad mas que ver como caen las bolitas y vuelven al lugar de donde salieron una y otra vez. jajaja
saludosss
ah, y hablando de marvell machines, aqui una de madera que hace ritmos jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> jeje... estoy de acuerdo con phavlo, porque eso puede ser cierto, hay mucha gente a la que le gustaria solo contemplar su funcionamiento jeje... es ipnotizante
> y tambien estoy de acuerdo con el coyote, porque realmente* no tiene una utilidad mas que ver como caen las bolitas y vuelven al lugar de donde salieron una y otra vez*. jajaja
> saludosss


 
Eso no sería cierto para un reloj Marble


----------



## phavlo (Ene 21, 2012)

> su laburo?!!!! piensale bien, pa que fregaos crees que funcionan esas maquinitas, para nada, pura oceosidad
> aunque de que se ven rechulas ni quien lo dude



Si coyote, aun que no lo creas hay mucha gente que se dedica a la artesanía, por mas que no sirva para nada, a mucha gente le gustaría tener una aun que sea de adorno, o me vas a decir que a vos no te gustaría tener una de esas en tu casa??
Podes ir a cualquier feria de artesanos y vas a ver montones de cosas que no son para nada util, pero la gente que le gusta, la compra.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2012)

hay cosas muy lindas y es bueno encontrar cosas que te gustan y dedicar tiempo . 

no todo tiene que ser necesariamente practico, una linda pintura, o un empapelado en una pared uno diria que no es "practico" y sin embargo embellece y al que lo hizo lo hace sentirse feliz y lo disfruta. 

vale

el otro dia pusieron el viejo ese que hizo el motor a explosion mas chico de el mundo , ...... re - al pedo..........y todos lo aplaudian, dedico .....una cantidad de tiempo que ......de locos.

pero ....si es feliz. esa es la que vale.

lo malo son las millones de viejas (y menos viejos ) que estan al pedo en la vida y se dedican a joder a lso demas.


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2012)

Increible lo que puede hacerse con una hoja de papel






y hay más

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/5-formas-de-descorchar-un-vino-sin-usar-sacacorchos.html


----------



## phavlo (Ene 21, 2012)

> lo malo son las millones de viejas (y menos viejos ) que estan al pedo en la vida y se dedican a joder a lso demas.



Sin duda !! y mas ahora con el tema de que no hay agua y ves a las viejas a 7 de la mañana regando la vereda. para que ? si dentro de media hora van a pasar mas de 100 personas a ensuciarla de nuevo.
pero si la vieja es feliz, no hay nada que hacer. 
jaja


----------



## Dario (Ene 21, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Increible lo que puede hacerse con una hoja de papel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrPMtAy2Ebg&feature=relmfu
> 
> ...



me parece que a tu video lo agarro la sopa jaja... no se puede ver...


----------



## asherar (Ene 21, 2012)

Yo lo veo perfectamente


----------



## phavlo (Ene 21, 2012)

yo tampoco lo puedo ver !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2012)




----------



## nakjamkas (Ene 21, 2012)

interesante mecanismo !!

http://youtu.be/u9Bh7JqVw-o


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSRMt0J2dG4


 
este lo vi hace tiempo  y *ME ENCANTO !!!!!!!!!!!*

es como cine mudo, sin voces, sin efectos especiales..........y es maravilloso, las caras, los gestos, lo dicen todo .

muiy pero muy bueno.


----------



## Dario (Ene 21, 2012)

nakjamkas dijo:


> interesante mecanismo !!
> 
> http://youtu.be/u9Bh7JqVw-o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Bh7JqVw-o&feature=channel_video_title



jejeje... eso me hace acordar del invento de mi hermano mayor, cuando el tenia 11 años, invento el  "tirallaves". era una especie de rifle hecho de madera al que le ponia una banda de goma sujeta con clavos. tenia una maderita sujeta con goma a modo de gatillo con el que apretaba las llaves tipo ballesta, pero enves de flechas tiraba las llavesitas que venian en unas latas de conserva como esta jeje...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 21, 2012)

y quien conoce los miticos mataperros?


----------



## Dario (Ene 22, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y quien conoce los miticos mataperros?


aca le deciamos mataperros a una especie de paragolpes (defenza de automovil) que se les ponia a las antiguas motos como esta por ejemplo


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 22, 2012)

el mataperros como se le conoce en mi pais o almenos en las escuelas en las que estube de vago, era un utencilio fabricado con un popote, acondicionado con una liga que proyectaba un pasador para cabello atraves del popote a altas velocidades causando daños fisicos que segun cuentan eran capases de causar muerte aun perro...

(esto ultimo no podria confirmarlo solo le tiraba a seres humanos distraidos...)


----------



## Dario (Ene 22, 2012)

jeje... ahora veo porque decis "mitico"  habria que pasarselo a los cazadores de mitos jajaja...


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y quien conoce los miticos mataperros?


Algo así te sirve?

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...-hacer-un-canon-con-un-rulero-y-un-globo.html


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 22, 2012)

esos no recuerdo su nombre, los soliamos hacer de la parte plastica de una cinta adesiva y recularmente lanzabamos trozos de papel babeado, usan el mismo principio que el mataperros pero son menos "letales"


http://blog.tribak.org/mataperros/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2012)

*DOSMETROS* dijo: _

_ 




 


fernandob dijo:


> este lo vi hace tiempo y *ME ENCANTO !!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> es como cine mudo, sin voces, sin efectos especiales..........y es maravilloso, las caras, los gestos, lo dicen todo .
> 
> muiy pero muy bueno.


 
Lo bueno es que a pesar de que el nene usa máscara . . .  es como si le vieras la cara jajajaja


----------



## Dario (Ene 22, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> esos no recuerdo su nombre, los soliamos hacer de la parte plastica de una cinta adesiva y recularmente lanzabamos trozos de papel babeado, usan el mismo principio que el mataperros pero son menos "letales"
> 
> 
> http://blog.tribak.org/mataperros/



jeje... es increible... ese mataperros fusionado con el tirallaves seria letal  solo habria que cambiar la llave por el pasador para cabello y listo jejeje


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> esos no recuerdo su nombre, los soliamos hacer de la parte plastica de una cinta adesiva y recularmente lanzabamos trozos de papel babeado, usan el mismo principio que el mataperros pero son menos "letales"
> 
> 
> http://blog.tribak.org/mataperros/



qué curioso que un "coyote" se interese por los "mataperros"


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 22, 2012)

un video de mi sonido http://youtu.be/kIrDY_YY_QU


----------



## lsedr (Ene 23, 2012)




----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2012)

Welcome to the internet!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2012)

Si que le funciono el disyuntor


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2012)

lsedr dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXf3wx5nPXU



Pobre los que tuvieron la mala suerte de las malas praxis y pobre el conductor...

Yo en su lugar, al sentir las primeras ganas de reirme me hubiese retirado...de ultima que pase como una descompostura o algo así.


----------



## asherar (Ene 23, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Si que le funciono el disyuntor
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0QuGULBgbQ



tardo 5 min en darse cuenta ? fake !


----------



## rash (Ene 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cquvA_IpEsA


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 23, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Pobre los que tuvieron la mala suerte de las malas praxis y pobre el conductor...
> 
> Yo en su lugar, al sentir las primeras ganas de reirme me hubiese retirado...de ultima que pase como una descompostura o algo así.




Jaja nah.... el susodicho programa _Boemerang_ es falso, es un sketch de este programa....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Es éste actor , tiene razón


----------



## nakjamkas (Ene 23, 2012)

Que buenos computadores estos dos ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2012)

rash dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cquvA_IpEsA



Hermoso dispositivo!!!

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

*rash* dijo: _

_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cquvA_IpEsA​ 


Tacatomon dijo:


> Hermoso dispositivo!!!
> 
> Saludos!


 

Tuve la suerte de que me regalaran uno idéntico siendo niño , así que pude hacer exactamente todas esas "piruetas" , es más , lo metía dentro de su caja de embalaje y paraba la caja de punta


----------



## asherar (Ene 25, 2012)

una de cal







y otra de arena






y este el mejor de todos (en Argentina se dice que los santiagueños son demasiado haraganes)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2012)

Algunas son muy graciosas , pero la del diario es re fake


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2012)

LOL, El perrito hasta las patas mueve.


----------



## asherar (Ene 25, 2012)

tirar el pescador al agua ... y el otro se queda en el molde ...

y el de la escalera, desesperado ... pero no lo hace caer

y si, algo puede haber de armado


----------



## nakjamkas (Ene 26, 2012)

Analizador de espectro con coolers  que buena idea !!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=KIumsp6bvMs


----------



## asherar (Ene 27, 2012)

EEUU se prepara ... pero para qué ? Esos no son tractores !


----------



## Electronec (Ene 27, 2012)

Vete a saber.

Cuantas toneladas van ahí ?  Cuantas locomotoras tiran de semejante carga....Que pasada!!!

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Ene 27, 2012)

Para el que le gusta el tema de las pirámides y los números que encierra. Nada de aliens. 

Dura 1 h 42, pero a mi me tuvo en vilo


----------



## ralcesar (Ene 27, 2012)

El video de los tanques es impresionante...... y me hace pensar en lo que debe haber sido ver pasar a una division de tanques sovieticos jjajjaja faaaa 1 dia completo pasando


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> EEUU se prepara ... pero para qué ? Esos no son tractores !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv2IK-veACw&feature=g-logo&context=G22a0c4bFOAAAAAAABAA



Impresionante...

Armas de guerra.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> EEUU se prepara ... pero para qué ? Esos no son tractores !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv2IK-veACw&feature=g-logo&context=G22a0c4bFOAAAAAAABAA


es simple control poblacional, los presidentes piensan asi:

hacemso pasar una fila interminable de nuestro poderio militar, asi como que va una tanda de un lugar a otro.
los coches mientras esperan quedan absortos *(la poblacion) *, alguno le cuenta a sus vecinos, otro filma y asi se exhibe en todo el planeta .
perfecta demostracion para que la poblacion no se retobe.

aca en Argentina a veces se hace y es bastante mas terrorifico / amenazador / humillante  y bochornoso:
son filas interminables de gordas patoteras con bebes de escudo, vagos descamisados olorosos , pibes con la educacion de futuros criminales, y ademas de eso una fila de viejitas con cara de buenas pero peores que brujas , guiadas por una con pañuelo blanco, grupos de personajes que , da asco siquiera dispararles ....disfrazados de personas para peor, ya que se camuflagean con la poblacion de gente honesta pacifica y trabajadora.

mira si van a asustar con cien mil tanques.........pelotudos .!!!!

los ves venir de lejos , y les cortas la provision de combustible y perdieron.
Aca en Argentina, el dia que querramos les mandamos a unos miles de los que te dije , disfrazados de turistas..........ahi si que van a saber lo que es estar jodidos.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> es simple control poblacional, los presidentes piensan asi:
> 
> hacemso pasar una fila interminable de nuestro poderio militar, asi como que va una tanda de un lugar a otro.
> los coches mientras esperan quedan absortos *(la poblacion) *, alguno le cuenta a sus vecinos, otro filma y asi se exhibe en todo el planeta .
> ...



jaja!!!
lo de los tanques yo lo vi como:
-No!! querida! no me despertaste!! voy a llegar tarde al trabajo!... (se lava la cara, se viste, (no desayuna) agarra las llaves, se sube a la camioneta) no! voy a llegar tarde, si me apuro safo... huy! esta bajando la barrera! voy a acelerar!.... no llego.. bueno, mas vale perder un minuto... ha... no prendí la radio... huy, que buen tema... ¿el tren no viene? otra vez se rompió la barrera... bueno, me cruzo... ha... no ahí viene... pero viene lento... ¿que hago? cruzo? mejor espero... total, en 5 minutos llego.... (video) !!!CON LOS IMPUESTOS QUE PAGO QUE LOS LLEVEN EN AVION A LOS MALDITOS TANQUES!!!

Quiero hacer una mención al video de Asherar..
Muy bueno... 
Abajo en blanco... no leer para los que no vieron el video... spoiler
Hay algo que no me cerró... suponete que es un aviso del tiempo, y los egipcios para avisarnos construlleron eso... suponete que fueron como nosotros, llegaron a la nanotecnología se dieron cuenta del problema catastrofico, y para avisarnos, la construyeron con presición lazer, peru y china se sumaron a la iniciativa "mensaje al futuro".

Ahora, se dió la catastrofe y destruyo todo lo de estas civilizaciones. Lo unico que podría destruirlo así es que la temperatura de la superficie terrestre levante algo de 1500ºC, cosa de hacer una superficie liquida y destruir toda la superficie de la tierra (mas suponiendo que la amenaza es el sol).
Si este fenomeno es el que destruyó a las antiguas "herramientas" y civilizaciones ¿por que las piramides estan de pie y encontramos restos fosiles?

Sin duda, si utilizaron herramientas, tendrían que haber quedado en algún lado...


Fin


----------



## fernandob (Ene 27, 2012)

una de las cosas que consulte en otro foro acerca de si es posible que haya habido civilizaciones en el pasado similares a la nuestra , y me respondieron que muy posiblemente hayan tomado el mismo camino , y deberian haber agotado los recursos energeticos, con lo cual No habriamos hoy dia , o mas bien años atras encontrado los pozos de petroleo intactos , entre otros.

y no, no vi el video de alejandro, solo de a saltitos, habla de las piramides, y si , hay muchas intrigas en ese sentido.


----------



## Dario (Ene 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> EEUU se prepara ... pero para qué ? Esos no son tractores !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv2IK-veACw&feature=g-logo&context=G22a0c4bFOAAAAAAABAA



 mmmm.... se me hace como fake... es probable que sea cierto, peero...


----------



## asherar (Ene 27, 2012)

En el video de la gran pirámide, la verdad que a mi también me quedaron cabos sueltos, 
aparte de los que plantea. 

Era la "edad de cobre", así que supuestamente no conocían el hierro ni el bronce. 
 Aparentemente los cortes de roca fueron hechos con sierras de mano, que supongo se deben haber encontrado. ¿ Sierras con hojas de cobre ? 
En otro video se dice que las civilizaciones no suelen avanzar en un campo sí y en otro no. 
Por eso es raro que hayan trabajado la piedra con una precisión que aún hoy es difícil de lograr. 
La alineación de grandes distancias también requiere instrumentos de precisión. 

Aparte, si eran tantos trabajadores ¡ flor de laburo dar de comer a tanta gente !

En la parte donde muestra el ecuador rotado 30º, al principio pensé que sería la trayectoria de 
un satélite. 

En resúmen, me gustó el tratamiento porque no se disparó ni con energías raras, ni con los aliens.
Es un poco largo, pero al menos es un lindo tema como para pasar la tarde entretenido. 

Hay otro video más corto que explica cómo podría haber funcionado la pirámide como generador 
eléctrico, y lo compara con la antena de Tesla (algo descrito en otro contexto acá). 
Ese video es un poco más new-age, aunque sin 
embargo tiene cosas rescatables. Pero no lo pude encontrar.
La idea es que canaliza la corriente atmosférica y hace masa en un río subterráneo que comunica 
con el Nilo. 
Parte de la incógnita de cómo se pudo trabajar en los túneles cavando y pintando, si no llega nada de luz y apenas hay aire para respirar. Ni pensar en prender una lámpara de aceite, entonces asumen que usaban lámparas eléctricas. 
También hacen alusión a la batería de Bagdad.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 27, 2012)

hay algunas variables que solemos dejar de lado, es .............la parte fea de la historia.
se ve mas claro en la gran muralla china , quizas por que hay mas info .

las cosas se hacen a costa de humanos, miles, millones.
en una excabacion en egipto cerca de una piramide descubrieron un pueblo,  o mas bien una ciudad, de esclavos.

hay que mentalizarse en ese lugar, en esa situacion, viste a la serie nueva  "espartacus" :

alla en esas epocas vos nacias esclavo, de padres eslavos y tu tiempo, tus aspiraciones eran ser alguien , no ser el aguatero, sino ser el aprendiz de el herrero  o de el albañil o de quien sea, y tenias que esforzarte, simplemente para no morir.
asi de simple.

seguro habia cosas muy ingeniosas, pero tambien verias si viajases al pasado una chorrera de vidas en todo el camino de cualquier construccion.
"pica y pica" para que quede parejito, a lo burro, no importa.
mano de obra gratis.

habia leido algo de la gran muralla, que si venia el capataz y entrapa entre 2 piedras una hoja de papel les cortaba las manos o algo asi a los que eran responsables.

en fin, no dudo de cierta sofisticacion o ingenio , pero como dije , mucho se hizo a costa de vidas, simplemetn eso.

cuando ves sin irte lejos los frentes o fachadas de casas viejas, te hablo de hace 80 años , con molduras , cabezas de leones o decoraciones a lo loco ...........y hoy dia te hacen edificios inteligentes y nadie gasta plata en decoraciones.
ves iglesias en españa con unos trabajos en sus fachadas , esculturas, decoraciones magnificas, en la india, y en muchos lugares.
es el esfuerzo de una vida.
esos dibujos en techos de capillas, famosos.........hoy dia quien te lo hace ??? 
en aquella epoca era cosa de artesanos, y hacian esas cosas que hoy son OBRAS DE ARTE , y por unos pocos pesos , solo para vivir.

eso te demuestra cambios en la gente , y que habia un "arte" tiempos atras magnifico , que se lograba con dedicacion.

hoy dia que estamos rascandonos los huevos todo el dia en la TV o en la compu y que queremso trabajar un rato , supuestamente para disfrutar la vida ( y la cagamos con lo escrito antes de la TV y la compu) .
nadie se dedicaria todos sus ratos libres a hacer untrabajo en una pared.
tal obsesion como la de ese tipo que hizo el motor a explosion mas pequeño y el otro dia lo colgaron aca en el foro .

es de locos.

pero es una punta de lo que algunos hacen /hacian.

pues llevalo al extremo:
unica forma de vida, eso o MUERTE , miles, cientos de miles de esclavos, en una ciudad donde cada uno intenta ser alguien  y no ser el que es alimento de los leones.
tu vida pensando solo en hacer eso , dedicada a eso , por que sino matan a tu familia.

en fin, a veces olvidamso nuestra historia, marcar abajo) 

una historia de sangre, de HIJOS DE MIL PUTAS donde quemaban gente por brujeria, donde te tiraban a una mazmorra y se olvidaban de vos, donde el sadismo era comun , donde las guerras comunes, donde el tema de "reyes " no era decorativo como hoy en españa, era BRUTALMENTE AL EXTREMO .
la esclavitud era........."era" algo comun, y ser esclavo tenia el valor de un pedazo de pan . 
hay mil peliculas que nosotros las vemos como eso : peliculas, pero eran asi  y peor.

estamos por suerte tan lejos de eso , pero no hay que olvidar que de ahi venimos.

para que sirven /sirvieron las piramides ?? como tantasc osas para UN CARAJO , para entretener a un rey /dios que se las creia, para ocupar la vida de miles y cientos de miles de personas.
la gran muralla fue mas util y costo chorrera de vidas, y no por que se cayeron de el andamio y el sindicato no se ocupo de llevarlo a el hospital, no .
los mataban por que si .


----------



## asherar (Ene 27, 2012)

Hay cuestiones tecnológicas que no lográs ni amenazando de muerte a 10 millones de tipos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 27, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Para el que le gusta el tema de las pirámides y los números que encierra. Nada de aliens.
> 
> Dura 1 h 42, pero a mi me tuvo en vilo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmhn6KUaJTM



la vi completa ,me atrapo


----------



## Dario (Ene 28, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Para el que le gusta el tema de las pirámides y los números que encierra. Nada de aliens.
> 
> Dura 1 h 42, pero a mi me tuvo en vilo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmhn6KUaJTM



increible jeje... lo de los aviones, helicopteros y eso, ya lo havia visto en otro documental de infinito...
saludosss



asherar dijo:


> Hay cuestiones tecnológicas que no lográs ni amenazando de muerte a 10 millones de tipos.



eso es cierto...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

D@rio dijo:
			
		

> increible jeje... lo de los aviones, helicopteros y eso, ya lo havia visto en otro documental de infinito...
> saludosss


me sorprendió ,pero no era mas fácil dejar mas cosas escritas y una tabla de como decodificar su escritura?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Hay cuestiones tecnológicas que no lográs ni amenazando de muerte a 10 millones de tipos.


 
tecnologicas ?? o de ingenio ??  o de artesano ?? 

por que hoy un picasso vale fortuna ?? , por que no lo hacen por miles y mejo r??? 

yo no niego en lo mas minimo que hay muchisimas ceustiones que  hoy dia si uno se obsesionase no te dejarian dormir, por mas ciencia o artesania que sea , pero ? como hcieron ? queda en la duda.
recuerdo esas caravelas de cuarzo, que aunque se descubrio que no eran tan antiguas como se decia asi y todo las fechas de las que datan HACIA IMPOSIBLE su construccion .
otra duda de tantas.

pero lo que quiero decir es que hay que ponerse en el lugar y la epoca y hay unas cuantas cosas que desconocemos, acera de su cultura, en general lo que queda escrito y en dibujos en la pared es la historia de reyes, y casi nada de los esclavos.
a mi tambien me asombra como hicieron eso y no hicieron otras cosas .
si bien si hicieron , no solo las piramides sino que tambien otras obras, pero .... uno esperaria un ingenio en areas diversas, como hoy que hay una dicversificacion tecnologica.
pero quizas de nuevo estamso mezclando presente y pasado, quizas ellos no hacian eso .
llevaron AL EXTREMO  areas especificas.
hoy hacemos edificios para todos.
en aquella epoca no , eran los reyes (tenian todo ) y los esclavos (tenian nada) .

hay en el desierto ess construcciones hechas en laderas de paredes, altisimas, hermosas, re locas por lo perdidas. y pienso : como pones un andamiaje alla arriba para hacer esa cara gigante ??? 
y yo que se.........
lo hacian .......
supian al tipo el cual trabajaba ahi semanas sin bajarse, le subian comida.
y si le daba un golpecito a la piedra mal .........era la comida de el que seguia.

el ser humano avanza y avanza, de a poco pero lo hace.
y cuando te das cuenta esta haciendo cosas asombrosass.

creo que , podriamso decir que , en la historia de el ser humaono se puede aprender algo de este asunto : y es que se distrajeron , todos esos tipos se la pasaron preocupados en dejar a tutankamon con sus joyas y boludeces y se distrajeron demasiado, tenian un tesoro por preservar que era toda su tecnologia y artesania , no pensaron que el ser humano cambiaria, que se tiraria mas a  al tecnologia y menso al arte + sacrificio.
y no dejaron debidamente asentado como trabajaban, como cortaban las piedras, como las transportaban, no dejaron NADA  de eso  y es un misterio.
anda a saber...............si encontrasemos pruebas .........que pensariamos hoy .
anda a saber.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 28, 2012)

Hay un enlace a la segunda parte en el video, y hay una tercera parte con restricción de edad.



Me acorde de la saga Destino Final.... en la que los protagonistas intentan huir de la muerte.... mientras que estos otros la persiguen.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 28, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsamwOs2slI
> 
> Hay un enlace a la segunda parte en el video, y hay una tercera parte con restricción de edad.
> 
> ...



Ley de acción y reacción: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leyes_de_Newton

Parece que no la conocen.


----------



## asherar (Ene 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> me sorprendió ,pero no era mas fácil dejar mas cosas escritas y una tabla de como decodificar su escritura?


Cómo saber a qué idioma del futuro se lo va a traducir ?
Lo único que hay es la piedra rosetta, que tiene escrito lo mismo en tres idiomas de esa época.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsamwOs2slI
> 
> Hay un enlace a la segunda parte en el video, y hay una tercera parte con restricción de edad.
> 
> ...


 
es un video INCREIBLE, hay quienes se lastiman por boludos, pero hay quienes se la pegan muy duro y no dudo que mas de uno ha muerto, ya al principio ese que se tira de el puente y no tiene la luz de abrir el paracaidas.........ese se murio seguro, aunque abajo habia agua....... es INCREIBLE !!!!


----------



## asherar (Ene 28, 2012)

Vean lo que dice en 12:07


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

que interesante, y pensar que encontraron una  UNA piedra de esas y en su texto dice que se hicieron un monton.

cuantas cosas "clave" en la historia se habran perdido , y cuantas se habran descartado por que las encontro una persona que no sabia nada.

incluso reliquias clave en la antropologia, yo a veces veo huesos que encuentran antropologos , de animales de hace MILLONES  de años y para mi, si las encuentro en el piso son solo piedras.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 28, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


>



no sabes como estaba esperando a que pongas esto...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Cómo saber a qué idioma del futuro se lo va a traducir ?
> Lo único que hay es la piedra rosetta, que tiene escrito lo mismo en tres idiomas de esa época.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRQhleiD0r8



las matemáticas son universales ,tiene sentido que dejaran eso de las pirámides,lo estuve pensando
pero mi teoria es que los mismo humanos(recuerde yo soy solo un lemur)viajaron al pasado y los ovnis somos nosotros mismos ,es decir son humanos del futuro o del pasado que descubrieron como viajar en el tiempo,quizás están en peligro/y/o al borde de su extinción y vienen a recoger muestras biológicas para perpetuarse ,si no es correcto ,esa teoría me lo dijo maurice


----------



## asherar (Ene 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> las matemáticas son universales ,tiene sentido que dejaran eso de las pirámides,lo estuve pensando
> pero mi teoria es que los mismo humanos(recuerde yo soy solo un lemur)viajaron al pasado y los *ovnis somos* nosotros mismos ,es decir son humanos del futuro o del pasado que descubrieron como viajar en el tiempo,quizás están en peligro/y/o al borde de su extinción y vienen a recoger muestras biológicas para perpetuarse ,si no es correcto ,esa teoría me lo dijo maurice



Entidendo que somos los *aliens*.

Puede ser, lo malo sería que en el futuro los lemures se hubieran convertido en plaga, y lo que mandaron al pasado (nuestro presente) fueran exterminadores (terminators) de lemures !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

de momento estamos en peligro de extinción,
así es nosotros mismo somos los alien


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> no sabes como estaba esperando a que pongas esto...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2012)

esto no va a durar mucho en este enlace y es para morirse:

de cronica tv u n resumen 

http://ar.tv.yahoo.com/blogs/sobredosis-tv/los-momentos-m%C3%A1s-bizarros-cr%C3%B3nica-tv-233202353.html


----------



## phavlo (Ene 30, 2012)

Para los que le gusta el HV.

http://www.youtube.com/v/IrQsghadA8A&fs=1&source=uds&autoplay=1


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2012)




----------



## phavlo (Ene 30, 2012)

Me iso tentar !!!! cuando empezo crei que era este:


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2012)

me mato...........esa parte que lo remata a judas.............me voy a dormir luego de llorar de risa.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 31, 2012)

jaja a mi me encanto la que le pregunta si es masoquista !! jaja
si yo también, ya es medio tarde y estoy cansado (de hacer nada, ya me canse) 
Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 31, 2012)

Why?los 15 que faltan


----------



## capitanp (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQIMGV5vtd4


 
sencillamente ESPECTACULAR.

mientras lo miraba veia:
la investigacion
el hard
EL SOFT 

y recordaba tantas discusiones acerca de la comparacion entre un ingeniero y un tecnico.
bueno.
pues ACA ESTA.

la capacidad de investigar temas nuevos, de* desarrollar* estas cosas.
esto no es simplemente un helicoptero de juguete.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> sencillamente ESPECTACULAR.
> 
> mientras lo miraba veia:
> la investigacion
> ...



Osea que, Los Ingenieros son mejores que los Técnicos 

Eso me Re-calienta    

Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Feb 1, 2012)

Aun que hay muchos ingenieros que estan completamente mas locos que los tecnicos, sin duda, saben mucho !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 1, 2012)

hey para estar loco no hace falta ser ingeniero


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 1, 2012)

super original ...


----------



## asherar (Feb 1, 2012)

Let´s do it !

Tutorial en video sobre cómo hacer un quad-copter:

http://www.hoverflytech.com/video-tutorials.html


----------



## Dario (Feb 1, 2012)

buenisimos estos aparatitos, son de lo mejor. ¿a quien no le gustaria tener uno como este? en el video de youtube abajo, aparece el blog del tipo este y muestra lo que se necesita para hacer uno.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 2, 2012)

Cuando creias que este invento tan simple que lleva ya siglos entre nos no podia dar el salto tecnologico... 







Explicación por el inventor


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2012)

que lastima que habla en idioma raro ...... o esta borracho .....
aun no se universalizo el castellano ???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2012)

no entendí la explicación alguien seria tan amable de explicar ?



gracias ya me explico san google http://www.cookingideas.es/el-revol...fue-inventado-hace-casi-30-anos-20091023.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya los venden por aquí , son simpáticos . . . 

No echan taaaaaaaanto viento , lo que si son CAROS !

Si un ventilador-turbo de esa medida vale 200 , ese lo vi como a 600

Lo van a comprar las minas conchetas : porque es mas lindo , mas elegante , el nene no puede meter los dedos , y mil estupideces más 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-139070983-ventilador-sin-aspas-air-multiplier-unico-en-argentina-_JM_

Si multiplica por 15 , entonces lo que entraga la turbina de la base ha de ser bastante poco


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 2, 2012)

lo mismo pensé yo ,la base es muy chica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2012)

Lo de abajo es como una turbina tipo las de  aspiradora , que supongo de motor universal


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2012)

Es verdad lo de la estetica, las empresas tambien se fijan mucho en esos detalles y sobre todo en los productos que son mas para mujeres que para hombre, como licuadoras, planchitas de pelo y esas cosas. 
La mayoria no se fija en la calidad del producto sino que se fija mas en el diseño y la "elegancia"


----------



## asherar (Feb 2, 2012)

Ese ventilador sin aspas es una aplicacion del efecto Coanda.  

Otra más acorde al tema de los aliens: 






Aclaración: el aire impulsado por la hélice circula por afuera del fuselaje.

Más experimentos con el efecto Coanda:


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2012)

es que si eso funciona esta muy beno, por ejemplo para uso en extractores en gastronomia y muchas aplicaciones mas, donde la grasa y suciedad te obliga a limpiezas continuas de las paletas.

con ese sistema, tenes una gran ventaja .


----------



## Electronec (Feb 3, 2012)

Saludos.


----------



## fabio1 (Feb 5, 2012)

tienen ritmo los chicos,esta bueno........


----------



## Nepper (Feb 5, 2012)

jajaj!!! Se re coparon los pibes!!
el pibe re distraido y le sale perfecto!!! se saben la letra mejor que yo!!



mmmm.... al verlo otra vez me resultó algo sospechos...
en el segundo 49 el hombre hace dos golpes en el xilofon y sin duda en la vista frontal el martillo no alcanzó a salir de la camara...
Luego comencé a sospechar del sonido de la botella, y eso me llevó a prestarle atención al sonido de la pandereta, que es muy marcado como para tomarlo como pandereta...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 5, 2012)

Yo creo que hacen el vídeo por partes... También me decantaría por teletipo.

Pero, prefiero el original


----------



## Electronec (Feb 6, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> mmmm.... al verlo otra vez me resultó algo sospechos...



Cierto, algo raro hay.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2012)

que cosa rara es la que ay?????????yo no note nada raro


----------



## Electronec (Feb 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que cosa rara es la que ay?????????yo no note nada raro



Ademas de lo que dice Nepper, fíjate en el sonajero del niño, suena estable de principio a fin, y sin embargo en las imágenes el niño lo mueve de forma irregular.

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Feb 6, 2012)

Ovni auténtico !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2012)

como abra llegado la vaca al mar¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2012)

¿ Que le dan de comer a esa vaquita ?


----------



## fabio1 (Feb 6, 2012)

le dan de comer gasolina para que vuelen


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 6, 2012)

le dan de comer algo aun mas poderoso y peligroso que el napalm, una mescla de frijol y aba de los campos chamuscados de las orillas de la ciudad de mexico, es la unica explicacion logica


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 6, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> le dan de comer algo aun mas poderoso y peligroso que el napalm, una mescla de frijol y aba de los campos chamuscados de las orillas de la ciudad de mexico, es la unica explicacion logica



hola coyote tu te sabes nuy bien esa receta por que es la que usas para atrapar al corre-caminos (bip bip)  pero nunca lo atrapas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2012)

frigol marca acme ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 6, 2012)

y quien te dice que no lo atrapo?, para informacion general como diario, y no solo frijoles y abas...


----------



## asherar (Feb 6, 2012)

El coyote no persigue al correcaminos por motivos alimenticios, ... humm ...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 7, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> El coyote no persigue al correcaminos por motivos alimenticios, ... humm ...


 
y ..años que lo persigue y no lo atrapa, se hubiera muerto de hambre, o sea que es como decis alejandro .

ups..............el dia que lo atrape le va a quedar el cu.. como el de la vaca voladora !!!!!!

y quien sabe ...........si luego seguira escapando o se dejara atrapar mas facil


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y ..años que lo persigue y no lo atrapa, se hubiera muerto de hambre, o sea que es como decis alejandro .
> 
> ups..............el dia que lo atrape le va a quedar el cu.. como el de la vaca voladora !!!!!!
> 
> y quien sabe ...........si luego seguira escapando o se dejara atrapar mas facil


 va a quedar el cu...?


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 7, 2012)

el cobre... Cu.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 8, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> el cobre... Cu.



......


----------



## dayo (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Dario (Feb 8, 2012)

jajaja... johny cage win!!!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 8, 2012)

Imperdible video


----------



## djwash (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## capitanp (Feb 8, 2012)

jajajajajaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

Pensando a quien le patearía el trasero . . .


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Feb 8, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Imperdible video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GomMl7z-v5c


 
mientras no se empiecen a correr a patadas en el cu .... 

mi Dios.............solo le sfalta hacer pose de creerse agentes secretos o algo asi 
no se si oustin power se atreveria.........


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Imperdible video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GomMl7z-v5c



Y eso que vivo en el mismo país. 

Que bueno es vivir en el Sur


----------



## djwash (Feb 9, 2012)

Me hace recordar a la escena de Scary Movie 3, en la que en cada toma el sombrero de la oficial es mas y mas grande, siempre me hace reir...






Que rara que es la moda, menos mal que voy en contramano...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 9, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Me hace recordar a la escena de Scary Movie 3, en la que en cada toma el sombrero de la oficial es mas y mas grande, siempre me hace reir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y le menciona que ponga atención a cualquier cosa "rara"...


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 9, 2012)

El Tribal me suena como a una cumbia mexicana remixada... 

----------------------------------​
Acá un video para reirse un raaattooo!!!

OJO, está bajo tu responsabilidad ver el video, el mismo contiene lenguaje adulto...






Mas videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/cualcerdo

Saludos...


----------



## asherar (Feb 10, 2012)

Espectacular !!!

Yo retruco con estos dos:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2012)

¡ Linda Música Alejandro ! 

 ********************************************************** 

Macho compadrito y valentón !


----------



## asherar (Feb 12, 2012)

La verdad, dudé mucho si poner el enlace, pero el tema existe. 
No ver tampoco resuelve el problema. 
Es acerca de cómo tratan a los animales en las granjas de producción comercial. 
Para el que se anime, el enlace es este. http://www.meatvideo.com/
 *ADVERTENCIA*: las imágenes son MUY fuertes. 
Yo apenas pude verlo salteando algunas partes. 
Casi me descompongo del estómago. 
Me hace preguntarme si podré comer carne en el futuro. 
*A los que se consideren muy sensibles les recomiendo no mirarlo.*


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 12, 2012)

no digo que este deacuerdo con el maltrato animal o varis de las imagenes presentadas, pero definitivamente no dejare de comer carne, a pesar del video, o a pesar de que he estado presente en los rastro o que he matadodirectamente a los animales que he ingerido, la carne es parte de la alimentacion...


----------



## asherar (Feb 12, 2012)

Lo que me impacta en el video es que yo veo saña, desinterés por el sufrimiento, hasta desprecio 
 por la vida. Eso me golpeó bastante, y todavía lo estoy procesando. 

Cazar para comer es otra cosa, y eso no lo cuestiono. Me imagino que la gente que acostumbra 
cazar ya tiene un poco más elaborardo el tema. 
En los mataderos de reses (vacas) se suelen emplear martillos neumáticos que supuestamente 
noquean a la res, la desmayan en forma casi inmedata, de modo que sufra el mínimo dolor. 
Bueno, eso en teoría.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2012)

fijate ale los videos de como pescan cazon o tiburon, los suben, les cortan aletas y creo que la cola y los tiran al agua.

mutilados intentan moverse pero caen al fondo.
sin posibilidad de desplazarse en el agua se meuren ahogados por que no les circula el agua por las branquias.

no entre a tu video, creo que lo vi hace tiempo, pero es el mundo de el consumo masivo, ya un tipo de una empresa yanky decia que si la gente quiere carne a buen precio y en forma masiva , pues asi sera.

o cuando hubo un terremoto en eeuu y habia granjas de gallinas, eran KM y Km de grandes corralones en el campo, larguisimos, quedaron destruidos y adentro miles y miles de gallinas.
entre las jauls retorcidas muriendose, de hambre , sed y calor.
los dueños vieron que No les era economicamente rentable levantar eso, asi que lo dejaban.

alguna gente fue a rescatar a algunas gallinas , pero eran creo que millones.

si hasta nos cagamos en animales que sabemso son inteligentes, claro, estan abajo nuestro, pero son de los que uno sabe estan en la parte alta de la evolucion........
QUE DIGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! si nos cagamos en seres humanos como nosotros !!!!! anda a ver cual es el indice de hambre, prostitucion infantil, etc, etc ........

que bola le van a dar a carne con patas ???? 

y otra cosa: el ser humano es un bicho de habitos y costumbres, el tipo que se acostumbra a trabajar en eso se anestesia, y si encima se crio de chico en ese ambiente lo ve como lo mas normal, o acaso las culturas que matan a las niñas, o hacen ablaciones o torturan a las mujeres o meten a niños a guerras no se han acostumbrado y lo ven  como normal ??? 


es lo que es ale................no te des maquina que vas a terminar como yo.:cabezon:

haceme caso: no mires eso, mira modelitos en bolas y no eso .


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 12, 2012)

la mayoria de las imagenes presentadas en el video son de cosas que no se deben realizar en un matadero, pero lamentablemente pasa, hay tecnicas que uno ve como tortura pero son nesesarias para cierta cosa, lo que deberiamos es aprender a comer buena carne y valorarla, hace ias estaba viendo un comercial televisivo donde un supuesto chef recomendaba untarle un preparado sientetico de caldo de pollo a las pechugas de pollo, para que supiera mejor segun el, y me pregunto, a que hemos llegado, a ponerle sabor artificial a algo que deberia tener ese sabor?. definitivamente vamos mal



y solo por coraje tomare en cuenta el consejo de fernandob ¡¡¡inmediaamente!!!


----------



## sjuan (Feb 13, 2012)

pues yo no tengo nada más que agregar, solo que desde hace tiempo tenia el enlace y no lo quise publicar, este(CON LAS MISMAS ADVERTENCIAS Y MÁS) está en español.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2012)

*a comerselo , es largo pero seguro que en unos dias lo sacan de yahoo, el tema es ver como somos bichos de habitos y costumbres y INCLUSO CON NOSOTROS MISMOS, el escalvizador se acostumbra y el esclavo se acostumbra ya que con los años y la falta de oportunidades asi es.*

*lean esta nota, pero no solo la enfermedad sino la forma de vida, todo ese ambiente. y como .............. es asi, se sigue, siguen ellos, sigue todo igual, y ni el gobierno hace nada y me recuerda las fabricas de china que tienen a la gente viviendo ahi en sucuchos, y que china digo ?? aca en argentina algunas textiles..... cuando las agarran.*

*y en algunos paises quienes se ACOSTUMBRAN por el medio en que viven a el secuestro y asesinato.......y .......no es que seamos malos con los animales, somos malos con nosotros mismos y de ahi surge todo.. *



*Misteriosa enfermedad renal mata a miles en América Central*


CHICHIGALPA, Nicaragua (AP) — Jesús Ignacio Flores comenzó a trabajar a los 16 años. Pasaba largas horas en sitios de construcción y en los campos de la plantación de azúcar más grande de su país.
Hace tres años, sus riñones comenzaron a fallar. Llenaban su cuerpo de toxinas. Luego de una rápida agonía, falleció el 19 de enero en el patio de su casa, a los 51 años.
"Sus últimos cuatro meses fueron fatales, y el último, peor. 'Me estoy quemando', decía él", relató su esposa Gloria Esperanza Mayorga a la Associated Press. "No le paraba el hipo, no dormía, sufría calambres, dolores de cabeza, perdió el apetito, vomitaba el agua y los alimentos que trataba de ingerir, se le ampollaron la boca y (tenía) todo el cuerpo reseco, perdía la vista, no podía orinar, se levantaba de pronto desesperado y al final hablaba sólo y deliraba".
"Fue un infierno", dijo la mujer, de 49 años.
Su cuerpo fue depositado en un ataúd rústico en el patio de su humilde vivienda en presencia de sus ocho hijos y una cincuentena de vecinos que lo velaron.
Al momento de morir, los trabajadores en el cañaveral seguían laborando con sus machetes. Durante se velorio, casi a media noche, los tractores del ingenio trabajaban recogiendo caña cortada y a lo lejos se escuchaba el constante rugir de los molinos y el resplandor de las luces de sus instalaciones en Chichigalpa, un pueblo de la región azucarera de Nicaragua donde uno de cada cuatro hombres presenta síntomas de una deficiencia renal crónica, según estudios médicos realizados.
Una misteriosa epidemia está devastando la costa pacífica de América Central. Ha matado a más de 24.000 personas en El Salvador y Nicaragua desde 2000 y afecta a otros en proporciones jamás vistas antes. Los científicos dicen tener informes de que el fenómeno se ha propagado desde el sur de México hasta Panamá.
La situación cobró una gravedad tal que la ministra de salud de El Salvador, María Isabel Rodríguez, pidió ayuda internacional el año pasado, diciendo que la epidemia desbordaba el sistema de salud.
"Es una enfermedad que viene sin aviso y cuando la descubren ya es tarde", dijo Wilfredo Ordóñez recostado en una hamaca de su casa de la región del Bajo Lempa en El Salvador. El hombre comenzó a sentir los síntomas hace diez años, cuando tenía 38.
Ordóñez trabajaba 12 horas diarias en plantaciones de milpa, ajonjolí y arroz. Hoy sobrevive con tratamientos de diálisis que se aplica él mismo cuatro veces por día.
Muchas de las víctimas mortales eran obreros o peones de las plantaciones de azúcar que cubren buena parte de la zona costera. Pacientes, médicos y numerosos activistas dicen que los causantes del mal son las sustancias químicas que los trabajadores han usado por años sin ninguna de las protecciones comunes en los países desarrollados.
"Me ponía la mochila en el lomo y tiraba el veneno (herbicidas y pesticidas) sin ninguna protección, hasta una vez me cayó todo el veneno en el lomo ", dijo Ordoñez a la AP.
Hay indicios, no obstante, que sustentan una hipótesis más compleja e insospechada.
La raíz de la epidemia, según algunos científicos, parece yacer en la naturaleza del trabajo que hacían los afectados, campesinos, obreros de la construcción, mineros y otros que trabajaban hora tras hora sin beber suficiente agua bajo altas temperaturas, sometiendo a sus cuerpos a repetidas deshidrataciones e insolaciones. Muchos trabajaban desde los diez años.
La agotadora rutina parece ser uno de los detonantes de la deficiencia renal crónica, un mal asociado normalmente con la diabetes y la hipertensión, dos enfermedades que no aparecen en la mayoría de los pacientes centroamericanos.
"La evidencia refuerza esta idea del trabajo manual y una hidratación insuficiente", dijo Daniel Brooks, investigador y profesor asociado de epidemiología de la Universidad de Boston, quien trabajó en una serie de estudios de este mal.
Dado que el trabajo duro y el calor intenso son fenómenos bastante comunes en América Central pero no todo el mundo contrae el mal, algunos investigadores no descartan factores de origen humano.
Pero, a su vez, no han surgido pruebas sólidas del papel de los pesticidas y otras sustancias químicas.
"Yo creo que todo indica que no son los pesticidas", dijo la doctora Catharina Wesseling, una experta en epidemias y directora regional de Programa sobre Trabajo, Salud y Medio Ambiente de América Central. "Es demasiado multinacional y está muy esparcido. Yo apostaría por las reiteradas deshidrataciones, casi diarias. Eso es lo que pienso yo, pero no se ha demostrado nada".
El doctor Richard J. Johnson, especialista en riñones de la Universidad de Colorado, en Denver, que trabaja con otros expertos que estudian el mal, también sospecha de la deshidratación.
"Es un concepto nuevo, pero hay alguna evidencia que lo respalda", dijo Johnson. "Hay otras formas de lesionar los riñones: metales pesados, químicos, toxinas... Se ha considerado todo, pero no hay explicaciones firmes todavía para lo que sucede en Nicaragua. A medida que se agotan estas posibilidades, las deshidrataciones recurrentes suben en la lista".
En Nicaragua la cantidad de muertes por la deficiencia renal crónica subió de 466 en 2000 a 1.047 en 2010, según la Organización Panamericana de la Salud. En El Salvador ese organismo registró un incremento parecido, de 1.282 casos en el 2000 a los 2.181 de 2010.
Más al sur, en las plantaciones de azúcar de Costa Rica, también se han registrado agudos aumentos en la incidencia del mal renal, según la médica Wesseling, al tiempo que las estadísticas del organismo panamericano indican que en el caso de Panamá las cifras están subiendo, aunque a un ritmo más lento.
El incremento en las estadísticas de la enfermedad podrían obedecer a que ahora se lleva mejor la cuenta de los casos, pero los científicos dicen que no hay dudas de que está ocurriendo algo mortal, algo que la medicina no conocía.
En naciones con sistemas de salud más avanzados, el mal que afecta la capacidad del riñón de limpiar la sangre es diagnosticado tempranamente y tratado con diálisis en clínicas. En América Central, muchas de las víctimas se tratan a sí mismas, en casa, con formas de diálisis más baratas y no tan eficientes, o siguen adelante sin diálisis.
En un hospital de la ciudad nicaragüense de Chinandega, Segundo Zapata, de 49 años, está sentado en su habitación, cabizbajo, cuando lo visitó un periodista de AP en enero.
"Ya no quiere hablar", relató su esposa, Enma Vanegas, un año menor que él.
Sus niveles de creatinina, un químico que delata problemas renales, eran 25 veces los normales.
Su familia le dijo que lo hospitalizaban para que recibiese diálisis. En realidad, el objetivo era aliviarle el sufrimiento mientras esperaba la inevitable muerte, según Carmen Ríos, de la Asociación de Enfermos de Insuficiencia Renal de Nicaragua.
Zapata le imploró al fotógrafo de AP que lo llevara a su casa.
"Deja la cámara, toma una ametralladora y sácame de aquí a la fuerza", le dijo.
El hombre murió el 26 de enero.
La doctora Wesseling, trabajando con científicos de Costa Rica, El Salvador y Nicaragua, estudió a grupos de la costa y los comparó con grupos con hábitos de trabajo similares, que también estuvieron expuestos a pesticidas, pero trabajaban en zonas a por lo menos 500 metros (1.500 pies) sobre el nivel del mar.
Un 30% de los trabajadores de la costa tenían niveles elevados de creatinina, lo que es un fuerte indicio de que el causante del mal es el ambiente más que los agroquímicos, de acuerdo con el epidemiólogo Brooks. Se espera que el estudio en el que trabaja sea publicado en revistas médicas en las próximas semanas.
Brooks y Johnson, el especialista en riñones, dijeron que saben de casos parecidos en regiones agrícolas cálidas de Sri Lanka, Egipto y la costa este de la India.
"No sabemos qué tan esparcido está (la enfermedad)", dijo Brooks. "Esta puede ser una epidemia que todavía no ha sido identificada plenamente".
Jason Glaser, cofundador de una agrupación que ayuda a las víctimas del mal renal en Nicaragua, dijo que él y sus colegas también saben de casos ocurridos entre trabajadores de plantaciones de azúcar de Australia.
A pesar de que hay un consenso cada vez mayor entre los expertos, Elsy Brizuela, una doctora que trabaja con un programa salvadoreño que trata a los trabajadores e investiga la epidemia, da por descartada la teoría de las deshidratación e insiste en que "todos los afectados han trabajado expuestos a los venenos, a los herbicidas que se usan en los cañales".
Las tasas más altas del mal renal que se registran en Nicaragua son las del Ingenio San Antonio, del Grupo Pellas, cuyos ingenios procesan casi la mita de la azúcar que produce el país. Flores y Zapata trabajaban en ese ingenio.
Según uno de los estudios de Brooks, hace unos ocho años la planta empezó a a ofrecer una solución electrolítica y galletitas con proteínas a los trabajadores. También comprobó que algunos trabajadores cortaban caña de azúcar nueve horas y media por día casi sin descansos, al sol, con temperaturas de 30 grados centígrados (87 Farenheit).
En 2006, la plantación, de propiedad de una de las familias más ricas del país, recibió 36,5 millones de dólares en préstamos de la Corporación Internacional de Finanzas, organismo afiliado al Banco Mundial, para la compra de más tierras, la expansión de su planta procesadora y la producción de más azúcar para el consumidor y para la producción de etanol.
En un comunicado, el organismo dijo que había examinado el impacto social y ambiental de sus préstamos y que había determinado que la deficiencia renal no está relacionada con las operaciones en la plantación.
De todos modos, la entidad dijo que "le preocupa este mal que afecta no solo a Nicaragua sino a otros países de la región y seguirá de cerca cualquier novedad".
Ariel Granera, portavoz del Grupo Pellas, dijo que a partir de 1993 la empresa tomó medidas para aliviar la carga de sus trabajadores, como hacerlos comenzar sus turnos bien temprano en la mañana y darles muchos litros de agua por día.
Periodistas de AP vieron que los trabajadores traían botellas de agua de sus casas, que llenaban durante el día usando grandes cilindros llevados a los campos en busetas.
Glaser, cofundador de la Fundación La Isla en Nicaragua, grupo activista, dijo que las compañías ni el gobierno hacen cumplir las normas para proteger a los trabajadores, particularmente las relacionadas con suspender del trabajo a quienes padecen deficiencias renales dejen de trabajar en las plantaciones del Grupo Pellas y de otras empresas.
Muchos peones a los que se les encuentran altos niveles de creatinina siguen trabajando con otros contratistas, dijo Glaser. Algunos usan documentos falsos o las identificaciones de sus hijos sanos, quienes pasan los controles médicos y van a trabajar a los cañaverales, donde sus riñones se lesionan.
"Es el único trabajo que hay en este pueblo", dijo. "Es lo único que saben hacer".
El Ingenio San Antonio procesa la caña de más de 24.000 hectáreas, la mitad propias y el resto, mayoritariamente de campesinos independientes.
La agrupación que agrupa a los ingenios de Nicaragua dijo que el estudio de la Universidad de Boston confirmó que "la industria azucarera no es responsable de las insuficiencias renales" porque no hay forma de establecer a esta altura "un vínculo directo entre el cultivo de la caña de azúcar y la insuficiencia renal".
Brooks, el epidemiólogo de la Universidad de Boston, destacó que el estudio simplemente dijo que no hay prueba científica firme de la causa, pero que todas las posibilidades siguen abiertas.
A diferencia de Nicaragua, donde miles de personas con trastornos renales trabajaban en grandes plantaciones, en El Salvador abundan los pequeños campesinos independientes. Ellos atribuyen el mal a los agroquímicos y casi nadie ha cambiado sus hábitos de trabajo como consecuencia de las últimas investigaciones, que no han recibido demasiada difusión en el país.
En Nicaragua el peligro es bien conocido, pero la gente del campo necesita trabajo. Zapata tenía ocho hijos, tres de los cuales trabajan en las plantaciones de azúcar.
Dos de ellos ya muestran síntomas de la enfermedad.




y si llegaron hasta aca , ahora dediquen 20 minutos a esto asi se desintoxican :

http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm...7343l0l7922l35l31l0l23l23l0l344l875l2-2.1l3l0


----------



## Imzas (Feb 13, 2012)

perdon se que salgo del tema, solo quise poner un video un poco amarilista, descarrilamiento de un vagon del metro en Santiago de Chile. Perdón si Off-topicquee








fernandob dijo:


> y si llegaron hasta aca , ahora dediquen 20 minutos a esto asi se desintoxican :
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm...7343l0l7922l35l31l0l23l23l0l344l875l2-2.1l3l0



Impactante tu nota, y sin embargo, el ultimo link desintoxicará a mas de alguno :S.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> a comerselo , es largo pero seguro que en unos dias lo sacan de yahoo, el tema es ver como somos bichos de habitos y costumbres y INCLUSO CON NOSOTROS MISMOS, el escalvizador se acostumbra y el esclavo se acostumbra ya que con los años y la falta de oportunidades asi es............]



Desde luego, es acojonante....que lástima de vidas. Encima que uno se mata a trabajar para tener un trozo de pan que llevarse a la boca, van y te jo**n vivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Feb 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> [...]
> 
> y si llegaron hasta aca , ahora dediquen 20 minutos a esto asi se desintoxican :
> 
> [...]






Te odio....


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2012)

y por que ??.............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2012)

Por los cíclopes che !


----------



## asherar (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=PakM2ZxnjKA


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Nepper (Feb 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-bCGOthQ5k&feature=fvwrel



pero que ca**jo?

ya me decís el nombre de esa pelicula!!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2012)

no la viste ??

Sucker Punch


----------



## Electronec (Feb 15, 2012)

Jo**r con la niña.


----------



## djwash (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, que poder la niña, si te agarra te deja como un sachet de leche ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

recordar la 2.6 


> No está permitido publicar palabras, enlaces o cualquier otro contenido que haya sido censurado en Foros de Electrónica. *Tampoco está permitido eludir la censura añadiendo espacios o cualquier otro caracter, substituyendo caracteres, o utilizando cualquier otro método para evitarla.*


la de Nepper es carajo ,pero la de Electronec no tengo ni mas mínima idea ,debe ser un regionalismo que de momento no se ocurre cual es,


----------



## Electronec (Feb 16, 2012)

Si está clarísimo **de*......

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 16, 2012)

La de electronec es joder !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

bueno me lo explicas por mp entonces,sigo sin poder decodificarlo 
auch la norma para el lemur


> 2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico,* con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.


técnicamente no insinuó nada,solamente pido un mp explicativo del ** en cuestion,tampoco estoy instruyendo/insinuar a que rebisen su mp ,


----------



## djwash (Feb 16, 2012)

Ladran Sancho, señal que nos vienen a buscar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> La de electronec es joder !



y por eso tanto lio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡si no es mala palabra,ni insulto


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

el señor es muy recatado .................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Ladran Sancho, señal que nos vienen a buscar...



pero porque,si es solo una exprecion de asombro,en regionalismo español yo su majestad no considero que sea de ninguna manera una mala palabra,las palabras no son malas¡¡¡





phavlo dijo:


> La de electronec es joder !



no se como no se me ocurrio 
pero tu firma confirma ,que torpe el lemur¡¡¡¡¡


> *Como la velocidad de la luz es mayor que la del
> sonido, ciertas personas parecemos ser brillantes antes
> de que lean las estupideces que escribimos.*


----------



## phavlo (Feb 16, 2012)

mi firma confirma ! te salio una rima 
Que le paso al lemur ? esta de fiesta hoy, anda muy remix jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

mi gallina anda grabe,estoy esperando para darle su remedio,me tenia preocupado,pero googlee a la doctora y resulta que es docente veterinaria,una genia,es increible como se recupero la gallina,es mascota de raza gallinita ornamental ''sedosa de japon'' y se llama ''la turka''.
nomas que cobra mucho la doc,pero al parecer el la mejor de la zona,todo sea por mi gallinita,la quiero mucho y a mis conejos,los  perros no tanto,son mas bien una herramienta ,como ovejeros,pero estos son conejeros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Dale muchos mimos a tu gallinita


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

ni lo dudes,recién le di las dos gotas de su remedio,según la lemur yo quiero mas a los animales que mis hijos,
pero cuando le dije lo que gaste en mi gallina,huuuu  la cantaleta,''no me traigas mas bichos''' ''te hubieras comprado otra''
y no sabes cuanto reclamos mas,no se porque me encantan los animalitos,ahora no se como comberserla para el ñandu que voy a tener


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

decile que . . .  con un buebo hacés 4 tortillas  

Además de los plumeros gratis y el disfráz de carnaval de la nena con plumas teñidas . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

las plumas son blancas no son teñidas,el huevo es chiquitio,su crestas es azul,yo quiero a mi gallinita


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ahora no se como comberserla para el ñandu que voy a tener


 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> decile que . . . con un buebo hacés 4 tortillas
> 
> Además de los plumeros gratis y el disfráz de carnaval de la nena con plumas teñidas . . .


 

jejes                                      !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2012)

jeje,jeje pero ,haber es como tu perro salchicha,los amas no?es un amor y una proteccion que les das y sin saber porque,bueno lo mismo es su majestad con su gallina


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

totalmente comprensible don lemur.
el amor esta en uno y lo que hace es "depositarlo" en otros.
el por que en cada quien ??? 
cosa a veces misteriosa y otras no tanto.
pero siempre respetable.

que se mejore la gallinita y cuidado con encariñarse con la veterinaria esa que vas a terminar durmiento vos en el gallinero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

No transfieras el amor de la gallinita azul por el amor a la veterinarita azul


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/camer%C3%BAn-conmoci%C3%B3n-matanza-200-elefantes-071000678.html


http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/fotos/camerún-conmoción-matanza-200-elefantes-photo-071000688.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/camerún-conmoción-matanza-200-elefantes-071000678.html
> 
> 
> http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/fotos/camerún-conmoción-matanza-200-elefantes-photo-071000688.html



Ahora también la están agarrando contra los Delfines.

Vamos bien... pero viene lo peor.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

es lo que pasa con muchisimas cosas, entre otros es muy comun lo e la ONU y eso cascos azules o blancos.

SE SUPONE que si decis que sos una organizacion para defender la paz y no se que tenes que estar al pie del cañon , y saltar al instante donde hay un genocidio, no andar con bla bla.

EEUU siempre organizo cosas por que es "la potencia" , pero no dudo que en general somos asi.
como decia EEUU organiza y habla de derechos y defensa, pero cuando hay un genocidio se caga.
actual igual que la tapa de la revista que puse mas atras.
(aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ahhh-pero-bien-70302/ ) 
ahora si le tocan su petroleo ahi si que avanza en seguida con todo su equipo.

es la hipocresia de siempre.

TODA LA RAZA HUMANA es una cosa dificil de explicar, en todos lados se habla de delfines, de elefantes, de cuidar, de evitar contaminar, de evitar extinciones, pero nadie hace nada.
o si se hace es solo BLA BLA BLA pero toda la capacidad ejecutiva que existe ni se mueve.
y saben en parte por que ¿¿?¿ 
es como dije en otro tema creo:
el ser humano acomoda las csoas ,
la dibuja como le conviene.
el poderoso manda.

imaginen que mañana EEUU por que es quien mas armas tiene al enterarse de un genocidio o de una matanza de animales en peligro ni duda, en 1 hora tiene los aviones volando y su fuerza terrestre movilizandose y exterminan a los humanos agresores.

o francia o israel , al ver que un pais vecino no hace nada ante una cosa asi se mete y lo resuelve en seguida...........estaria ok, no ??
yo digo que si .

PERO ........y si mañana nos enteramos que en EEUU o en israel o en francia ocurre algo que nso parece incorrecto , que ?? 
nos metemos ?? 
no creo que nos dejen .
se arma lio.

ven.
siempre el poderoso abusa.


una KK

da la impresion de que somos muy inmaduros, que no podemos cuidar de nosotros mismos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

y miren este enlace que encima muestra un video de thomas edison...........NO SE LO PIERDAN.
http://tejiendoelmundo.wordpress.com/2010/07/28/cuando-los-elefantes-eran-condenados-a-muerte/

epocas............EDUCACION Y CULTURA........... ojo...duele .


----------



## Electronec (Feb 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y miren este enlace que encima muestra un video de thomas edison...........NO SE LO PIERDAN.
> 
> 
> epocas............EDUCACION Y CULTURA........... ojo...duele .



Fer, falta el enlace.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 17, 2012)

ya esta puesto 

http://tejiendoelmundo.wordpress.com/2010/07/28/cuando-los-elefantes-eran-condenados-a-muerte/


----------



## Electronec (Feb 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ya esta puesto
> 
> http://tejiendoelmundo.wordpress.com/2010/07/28/cuando-los-elefantes-eran-condenados-a-muerte/



Que bestialidad  :enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 17, 2012)

pero fijate que te muestra de donde venimos.
hace no mucho tiempo fue eso.
y si hoy retrocediesemos un poquitin nomas , volvemos.

es la educacion y cultura de esa epoca, muy reciente.

es mas, ahi estamos y eso somos, fijate en el enlace anterior , de esa reserva en la que han matado HOY a un monton de ellos.

mientras tengamos la panza llena, un techo y educacion somos buenitos ............. saca eso y ........nos convertimos en lo que es cualquier animal: un bicho oportunista que usa su ventaja evolutiva para sacar provecho en el dia a dia, y se CAGA en todo .
horrible, pero nada diferente de cualquier animal oportunista en la naturaleza, lo monstruoso es la ventaja evolutiva:
estamos muy lejos de lso demas y somos muchisimos, es por ello que nuestra influencia es devastadora.

muchas veces hemos visto peliculas en las que vienen ETs y ponen en jaque a la humanidad, o la someten a cosas horribles, como ser tortura, esclavizarla, usarla de alimento , en fin : hacer de la vida de el ser humano un horror continuo.
pues bien.
eso hacemos nosotros cotidianamente .....y nuestro cerebro prefiere negar el ver lo obvio.


referente a esos elefantes, alguna vez lei un articulo , que se referia a un grupo de elefantes rescatados, eran jovenes, pero el tema es que dichos animales mostraban un comportamiento raro, en fin, ire al grano:
elefante = bicho inteligente y memorioso .
elefante que sobrevive VIO masacre de sus congeneres, es mas, si regresa al dia siguiente ve los cuerpos sin cabeza , ese horror causado por esos simios.
quedan obviamente con un trauma.



el ser humano niega las cosas quie le conviene:
trauma en un animal ??? si no son inteligentes (solo nosotros) hno:
los animales no sienten, no tiene derechos, no razonan , no ......
es mas: siempre que encaras a alguien asi te dira:
no tengo trabajo.
lo necesito para alimentar a mi familia.
no son de nadie.
estan en MI tierra.
son bichos inutiles.
etc.
etc.


y de nuevo, repito......cabe destacar........que pasaria si NOSOTROS no tiviesemos mas nuestra casa, nuestro Tv , nuestra computadora, y estuviesemos en taparrabos escapando de otro grupo que nos quiere matar, con hambre........seriamos tan sensibles y cuidadosos de los animales como lo somos ahora en pensamiento ???


somos EL CUERPO QUE HACE DAÑO, solo eso, en la evolucion somos los bichos que logramos una ventaja excesivamente grande y ocupamos nuestro lugar, para bien o para mal, nos creemos que manejamos nuestro futuro y nuestro comportamiento pero no es asi, somos como todos los animales:
actores que estan aca en el escenario y cada quien juega su papel, ninguno de ustedes va a cambiar las acciones de toda la especie , es mas, llegado el caso, ni siquiera las propias.

es triste, tener el raciocinio como para darnos cuenta de nuestra existencia pero tambien para darnos cuenta que somos los malos, , no somos los heroes como suele verse en las peliculas,  .
somos los malos, los victimarios , simplemente por que tenemos una ventaja y la usamos, nos movemos como animales-

el dia que tengamos una inteligencia colectiva y la usemos para manejar nuestro comportamiento en forma inteligente y sabia , ahi sera otra cosa, ahi es seguro que controlaremos la cantidad de poblacion y cuidaremos a la naturaleza, tambien es seguro que seguiremos avanzando en la ciencia y demas, pero sin causar victimas.

hoy , somos millones pero individualistas y egoistas, por mas que tengamos gobiernos que a duras penas intentan agruparnos como un todo , se ve de lejos que seguimos siendo individualistas y oportunistas, desde el ciudadano comun (que no le quedan muchas opciones) hasta el gobernante HDP que estando en el maximo de poder............hace exactamente lo que vengo diciendo:
SE APROVECHA.
y no hablo de un gobernante o poderoso, hablo de miles, en distintos paises y en el tiempo.
lo cual demuestra lo que digo.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mientras tengamos la panza llena, un techo y educacion somos buenitos ............. saca eso y ........nos convertimos en lo que es cualquier animal: un bicho oportunista que usa su ventaja evolutiva para sacar provecho en el dia a dia, y se CAGA en todo .
> horrible, pero nada diferente de cualquier animal oportunista en la naturaleza, lo monstruoso es la ventaja evolutiva:
> estamos muy lejos de lso demas y somos muchisimos, es por ello que nuestra influencia es devastadora.



Me quedo con esto......cuanta razón tienes.

Saludos.


----------



## fran becu (Feb 18, 2012)

coincido mucho en el pensamiento de fernando, la naturaleza humana es esa, como la de cualquier animal, el problema es el impacto que causan nuestras pesimas decisiones.


cambiando bastante de tema les traigo a un tio de fogonaso, se hace llamar "puño valiente" o eso se escucha en la cancion 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kwaVI2cVPNM#!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2012)

fran becu dijo:


> coincido mucho en el pensamiento de fernando, la naturaleza humana es esa, como la de cualquier animal, el problema es el impacto que causan nuestras pesimas decisiones.
> 
> 
> cambiando bastante de tema les traigo a un tio de fogonaso, se hace llamar "puño valiente" o eso se escucha en la cancion
> ...


 
mi Dios, si fuese mujer y me dicen que "eso" es un heroe.......me cambio de sexo ..............

el que nos encanto a toda la familia fue *"nacho libre"* 
ese si que nos MATO .


----------



## phavlo (Feb 18, 2012)

Es el hermano no reconocido de El Zorro !


----------



## Electronec (Feb 18, 2012)

fran becu dijo:


> coincido mucho en el pensamiento de fernando, la naturaleza humana es esa, como la de cualquier animal, el problema es el impacto que causan nuestras pesimas decisiones.
> 
> 
> cambiando bastante de tema les traigo a un tio de fogonaso, se hace llamar "puño valiente" o eso se escucha en la cancion
> ...



Poss yo escucho falete ...jeje...pésimo.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 19, 2012)

Esto es aprovechar una guitarra:






Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 19, 2012)

Un castigo para Hanna:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2012)

el compañero de nacho libre  conan conannemia  jajaja ,son proooo


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 19, 2012)

tambien quisiera darle un par de tiros a una lap, y si es con una 45 que mejor...


----------



## sjuan (Feb 19, 2012)

....http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=wwK7WvvUvlI


----------



## djwash (Feb 19, 2012)

Seguro hicieron varias tomas que salieron mal, existe la posibilidad que sea fake como mucho en internet, pero por lo menos a mi me parece impresionante.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 20, 2012)

Por mas fake que sea, esta muy bueno !


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2012)

Una Batería por favor...

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2012)

ponelo a bailar al lemur con esa musica ...estan los 2 aceleraditos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ponelo a bailar al lemur con esa musica ...estan los 2 aceleraditos



cuack           ¡


----------



## Dario (Feb 21, 2012)

¿que se sentira? ...


----------



## rash (Feb 29, 2012)

arte?

http://youtu.be/Pj4MVtoNWZc

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Feb 29, 2012)

rash dijo:


> arte?
> 
> http://youtu.be/Pj4MVtoNWZc
> 
> saludos



¿ Que es el Arte ?

Morirte de frío....Jeje

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 29, 2012)

la rubia que presenta es una obra de arte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dario (Feb 29, 2012)

es como dice uno de los comentarios que tiene el video 


> No he visto a ningún experto hablando... Lo que demuestra es que el público en general no tiene ni idea de arte. Nada más.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 29, 2012)

vean los dos videos...


----------



## asherar (Mar 1, 2012)

Tanto trabajo y al final el SisOp, de 16 TB le reconoce solo 14 !!!


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 5, 2012)

Saludos compañeros, aqui les dejo este video, a mi me dejo *¡¡¡¡¡¡ Impresionado!!!!!! *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros, aqui les dejo este video, a mi me dejo*¡¡¡¡¡¡ Impresionado!!!!!! *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVGHX5Vtf0Q&feature=player_embedded


 

Te comento que yo compré en Mar del Plata hará unos 20 años una palomita con el mismo principio y que volaba a goma (cuerda de goma) , era Francesa y hasta hacía el mismo ruido , volaba unos 50 o 60 metros.

La había comprado para regalársela para el cumpleaños de un pibe vecino , que lo rompió en 5' . . .  me arrepentí toda la vida .

Si ponés ORNITHOPTER en google hay planos para construirlos

Saludos !


----------



## fausto garcia (Mar 5, 2012)

Tienes razón compañero, aquí encontre esto, me imagino que es como el que me comentas.

Se me hace algo muy interesante, y se ve tan sencillo, que me estan dando ganas de construirme este.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Mar 5, 2012)

Yo quiero uno !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

Hasta hace el mismo ruido de la paloma


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2012)

solo falta cargarlo con una bolsita con KK y un detector de humanos apuntando hacia abajo que active un solenoide que .................en fin..........demasiado realista al cuete.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

A la mitad de la cuerda se mueve una lengueta que abre el compartimiento de KKs.

Sencillito y sin electrónica


----------



## phavlo (Mar 5, 2012)

Para los amantes de las motos:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2012)

Las rueditas anti weeling parecen de un carrito de rulemanes


----------



## asherar (Mar 6, 2012)

Yo no se si me pasa a mi solo, pero veo dos o tres piques y ya me aburre ... 
No van mujeres a esas carreras ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Yo no se si me pasa a mi solo, pero veo dos o tres piques y ya me aburre ...
> No van mujeres a esas carreras ?


solo esta bueno cuando explotan,chocan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> solo esta bueno cuando explotan,chocan


 
Explotada , incendiada , caucho desbandado , biela en viaje a Venus .

Pero mejor sin muertitos


----------



## phavlo (Mar 6, 2012)

Si es verdad llega un momento que aburre ver siempre lo mismo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2012)

si se matan no se ,nunca muestran los cuerpos,solo las explosiones y la ambulancia ,muy de ves en cuando alguno que sale caminando como si nada


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2012)

ven..............con las imagenes que yo pongo uno no se aburre aunque mire mucho.............


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ven..............con las imagenes que yo pongo uno no se aburre aunque mire mucho.............


eso es                        cierto...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ven..............con las imagenes que yo pongo uno no se aburre aunque mire mucho.............


la verdad que no¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡hasta uno se alegra  ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Un tornado está desparramando arena desde el foro de al lado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Para que no se pierda en el *Hoyo Negro* , lo subo aquí 

Son cohetes de agua , desplazada por presión de agua (empuje más pérdida de masa ) hechos con botellas de gaseosas de PET


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesante, pero peligrosisimo !!!!


Cuando salgo de paseo al campo debo recordar no ponerme a dormir la siesta boca abajo  .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## phavlo (Mar 7, 2012)

Me acuerdo de cuando lo hacíamos con mis amigos en casa, con una botellita de 600mL, un corcho de sidra hasta que salte con la presión y un inflador de bicicleta, es increíble la fuerza con la que sale.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Si J2C . . . podés morir enemado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

*¡ Como les gusta el CIRCO a los Yankeelandia ! *


----------



## Electronec (Mar 9, 2012)

Vaya ñapa.........


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

aca les dejo unas fotos, que me hicieron pensar algo que hace rato veo /siento:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/14177639/El-dramatico-rescate-de-un-caballo.html

son 2 casos distintos los de las fotos, pero muestran lo compleja que es la gente.

puede ser un tipo o una mina que sean histericos, hermitaños, desagradables con los vecinos, de mal caracter.odiosos......y sin embargo amar a su mascota (un animal ??) con la intensidad tal que honren a la palabra AMOR.

Luego uno se pregunta si el amor es algo que otros nos lo dan o es algo que sale de nosotros y lo depositamos en el otro.

¿ como puede ser asi la gente ?? tan compleja, tener caras tan distintas , la misma persona ser odiosa para con los suyos y sin embargo  tener todo ese amor por un gato , un perro , o quizas algo que ni se da cuenta de lo que recibe.

no se , no quiero decir que los animales no se den cuenta, para nada, solo miro y recuerdo gente y me doy cuenta lo raro que es el ser humano, y lo dificil, podes ver en la misma persona cosas odiosas y a su vez cosas grandiosas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

sabes que pasa fer, los animales no tienen la maldad del humano.
no ay animal maldito,si atacan no es por maldad .por eso muchas personas aman mas a los animales que a su propia especie.


> Luego uno se pregunta si el amor es algo que otros nos lo dan o es algo que sale de nosotros y lo depositamos en el otro


.
es algo mutuo
PD:
    ejemplo hace unas horas un conejo me rascuño la panza y no le gurdo ningún rencor,si un humano me hubiera rascuñado yo estaría con rencor


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2012)

eso es cierto fer... yo soy un tipo muy odioso, bueno, almenos eso dice mi familia... yo los quiero a todos por igual. sin embargo tengo una perrita ratonera de 11 años a la que adoro como si se tratase de mi hija y no me puedo imaginar que voy a hacer el dia que me falte... 
saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2012)

con los animales uno se autoengaña en el abito emocional, las personas nos comunican como se sienten con nosotros y muchas veces es desagradable saberlo, un animal no lo va a decir nunca, y algunas acciones condicionadas o intuitivas nosotros las interpretamos como cariño...


no adoro a mis mascotas, solo somos buenos amigos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

pero mi perro si habla aunque el doc diga que no ¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2012)

pues intente no meterle tanto a la canabis monarca...


(no habla, lo interpretamos, amenos que te diga: ando esperando el mate desde hace media hora!)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2012)

Tengo Culantrillo , Monarca , si necesita desintoxicarse.

No humanicemos a las mascotas , siguen siendo animalitos de Dios.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

si pero mi perro si habla,nomas que yo no lo entiendo ,pero los otros perros si ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2012)

. . . guau guau . . . éste está re re chapita-loco loco . . . guau guau guau

- guau guau ! Si si !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

ustedes entendieron mal.yo dije que mi perro si habla y el doc (veterinario) dice que no.
nunca dije que yo hablara con los perros ni que los entendiera
y si leo tinta invisible dosme ¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 11, 2012)

Creo que los animalisto son seres dulce del señor SI!!! y como yo soy una persona que ama las cosas dulce cuando los veo solo veo comida ajjajajja pero fuera de broma me duele cuando un animal muere peor si es un ser humano y mucho mas si es cercano entiendo la postura de *Fer* tambien la de *coyote* y la usted *majestad* se que es tener animales y se que es cuando te dicen _*no te encariñes con ellos*_ vieja freses de mis padres si las hay


NINGÚN INVISIBLE ESTA CON TONO BLANCO SOLO QUE NO SALBE ESCONDERLA BIEN O QUIERE QUE TE ENTERES JAJAAJJAJAJ


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

no te encariñes , no ames.......no tendras que sufrir cuando lo perdes......pero tampoco disfrutas esa relacion.
para mi esta mal eso de "no te encariñes" .

acaso somos sociopatas ??? o buscamos serlo  ??
es natural la vida y la muerte , todo llega, la solucion no es no encariñarse, sino como uno piensa y maneja las cosas, hay culturas como la nuestra que considera un inmenso dolor la muerte, pero otras culturas no , piensan que es un paso a otro mundo .

yo no soy asi , pero tengo claro que si alguien que quise y murio : si vivio bien, si cumplio su ciclo y fue feliz, ya esta , se lo puede extrañar, quedara el recuerdo, pero asi es la vida.



en





Helminto G. dijo:


> con los animales uno se autoengaña en el abito emocional, las personas nos comunican como se sienten con nosotros y muchas veces es desagradable saberlo, un animal no lo va a decir nunca, y algunas acciones condicionadas o intuitivas nosotros las interpretamos como cariño...
> 
> 
> no adoro a mis mascotas, solo somos buenos amigos



es interesante tu punto , y no solo hay auto engaño.
tambien hay egoismo y manipulacion, hay mucha gente que tiene animales para no estar sola , pero con solo conocer a esa gente sabes que en el fondo le impoortta un carajo el animal.
LO USAN , para no estar solos, como a una sirvienta.
lo tienen encerrado en un departamentito, prefieren ignorar sus necesidades y que el animal se adapte.

hay quienes lo compran para que sea un juguete de sus hijos.

es como decia: el ser humano es muy complejo, tiene distintas personalidades, diria que infinitas.


pero a lo que pones *Helminto* te dire que la dificultad de comprenderse con un animal es la misma que con un niño pequeño, un bebe : no puede hablar pero si uno en verdad se interesa puede comprender que pide o que necesita, solo hace falta de erdad querer saber cual es su necesidad y dedicarle atencion  (cosa que , como dije no todos hacen ) .


hay muchos puntos: 
la empatia que una persona sea capaz de sentir por los demas .
la paciencia que tenga hacia los demas y tambien las experiencias  pasadas (eso es parte de nuestra educacion) , asi he conocido gente que en toda su vida nunca quiso acercas  rse a un gato  o a un perro por algo que les asusto de niños, y luego de decenas de años se encuentran junto a uno de estos animales apoyandose afectivamente .

Tambien gente que recibio muchos disgustos afectivos de otros seres humanos y huyen de la soledad apoyandose en animales.

cabe destacar que no dejo de darme cuenta de algo que estoy escribiendo , no soy tonto:
muchisimas veces......muchisimas ....el hombre "usa " al animal .
por mas afecto que creamos que tenemos la realidad es que estamos usando al animal.
este , en su estado natural, su vida ideal es con sus congeneres, dejara a sus padres cuando corresponda y no cuando los humanos lo arrancan de ellos.
creceran el grupos naturales y no como ahora ocurre(una analogia seria la pelicula "el planeta de los simios" en la que nosotros somos mascotas enjauladas de los simios) .
un pajaro, por ejemplo, puede ser compañia de una viejita y le cantara, pero es demasiado ......HUMANO  engañarnos y decir que el pajaro es feliz por que canta .

castramos a el perro o al gato para que no joda.

y la otra: cuantas veces han visto a una señora /niño o adulto sacando a el perro a pasear y que lo tiene cagando , tironeando de la correa y maltratandolo.

en fin........somos lo que somos.
el ser humano ES extraño.
ya puse que un psicologo decia que el ser humano acomoda la realidad que ve de acuerdo a como mas le conviene .

hace años descubrio que si cria a una mascota desde bebe esta mascota SE ACOSTUMBRA y es mas docil, compañera........asi que eso hace:
se la arranca a la madre con el OBVIO sufrimiento que ello conlleva .
para tener a quien amar (un esclavo ??) .


no dejo de verlo.

pucha.

por que la complican...........las fotos eran lindas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 11, 2012)

Si, pero como decís si fue feliz...! ya lo mataste a todos... la idea según vos es que no tienes sentimientos si quieres a alguien y ese alguien se va lo lloras quieras o no. sido lo que allá sido.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> pero a lo que pones *Helminto* te dire que la dificultad de comprenderse con un animal es la misma que con un niño pequeño, un bebe : no puede hablar pero si uno en verdad se interesa puede comprender que pide o que necesita, solo hace falta de erdad querer saber cual es su necesidad y dedicarle atencion  (cosa que , como dije no todos hacen ) .





emm, pero nesecidades, claro, todos tenemos nesecidades y las comunicamos como podemos, pero eso difiere mucho del cariño, tu perro te sigue y te hace caso porque sabe que lo alimentas, no nesesariamente es cariño


encariñarse con los animales no esta mal, exepto con los animales que te comeras, no porque vayan a morir sino porque entonces no te sabra bien y te quedaras sib comer...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

*SSTC:*
es parte de las relaciones, tengo hijas y se que se iran .
he perdido amigos, y todo enriquece (y duele a la vez) , a cada uno a su manera.

lo que digo es que no hay que dejar de relacionarse , de "meterse" por temor a perder.
eso es mental.

si yo mañana conozco a una chica hermosa , 20 años mas joven que yo y que me da bola puedo decir:

1-- no me meto por que seguro se cansara pronto, debe ser algo pasajero y luego quedare hecho moco.

2 -- me meto hasta las orejas, pero se que sera algo pasajero, pero......quien me quita lo bailado.
la cosa no es pensar que perdi algo que deberia durar para siempre. no.
la cosa es decir: tuve la suerte de haber vivido algo que quizas no lo hubiese vivido jamas.


*helminto:*
suerte que no quedo atrapado en una mina con vos........en seguida estas pensando en a quien vas a comerte primero


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2012)

cuando estes en esa situacion fer, procura que me encariñe, asi no te como...


por otra parte creo que comensaria con los idiotas, es mejor tener con quien conversar por mas tiempo...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

es que estoy gordito........si lso otos son flacos ......seguro que charlamos y mientras charlamos me miras y se te hace agua la boca..................glup.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 11, 2012)

entonces no hay fijon, lo bueno lo dejo de postre...


----------



## Dario (Mar 11, 2012)

jajaja... este coyote solo piensa en comer y comer... jajaja. bueno, siguiendo sobre la linea de los animalitos, estuve viendo un programa que mostraba los animales de la selva de borneo en la television y me llamo la atencion uno de ellos, el lemur volador, aca dejo un video para que vean como se las ingenia este bichito para planear entre los arboles y conseguir comida, es el unico video que consegui y lo muestran al principio. PD(acaso su magestad lemur conoce a este primo volador que tiene?)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

cosa de la evolucion, es algo magico.......lastima que la estamos haciendo pelota en pocos años.

y respecto de el lemur........es "rapidito "como el que tenemos aca:
el que no corre ...vuela !!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

si claro que lo conozco ,ay mas lemures


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 12, 2012)

Por eso digo Fer que te entiendo tu postura estas a unos grandes pasos de mi, pero mi padre también y no piensa como vos y si es muy complejo el ser humano tanto como me honra lee tus comentario son de una persona que tiene mucha sabiduría no siendo así que discrepo de algunos temas (cosas de la vida) 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

El Rey Lemur anduvo trasnochando con Vampiras . . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

donde,cuando ?                 .



yo no fui ,fue maurice y los pinguinos latosos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

Y de ahí salieron los Lemures voladores


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

jajajaja                           .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

< - - -como  Melman


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

alf come gatos         ,


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2012)

es un video gracioso, creo que ya lo deben haber visto varias veces. eso si, no me gustaria estar en esa situacion nunca jejeje...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y de ahí salieron los Lemures voladores



lemur con sobretodo ......... alguna aplicacion le daba, y se ve que lo corrieron y vio que ADEMAS de el uso que le daba le servia para escapar de arbol en arbol.

para que lo usaria


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2012)

jajajaja ya lo dije fue maurice y los cómplices pinguinos,
PD:
     yo no dije lo que dije y ese yo de la foto no soy yo



en la actualidad existen mas de 100 especies de lemures en africa
yo no fuy ¡¡¡¡
http://elcomercio.pe/planeta/1358619/noticia-nueva-especie-lemur-fue-descubierta-madagascar


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo no fuy ¡¡¡¡
> http://elcomercio.pe/planeta/1358619/noticia-nueva-especie-lemur-fue-descubierta-madagascar



mas te vale que eso piense la lemura !!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en la actualidad existen mas de 100 especies de lemures en africa
> yo no fuy ¡¡¡¡
> http://elcomercio.pe/planeta/1358619/noticia-nueva-especie-lemur-fue-descubierta-madagascar


 
¡ Que andarás "comiendo" ?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

todo fue luego de sus vacaciones a chernobyl....

de ahi en mas se dispararon las mutaciones .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Empresa láctea Argentina de *1ª* línea , compró hace años un tocaso de leche en polvo de Chernovill , a centavitos , y entonces le agregan a su leche en sachet un 5 % de ella mas el aguita correspondiente.

Ellos calculan que ese 5 % de radioactividad no afectará a los bebés para nada.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ plim caja !


----------



## Dario (Mar 14, 2012)

maaamma mia!!! tormenta de arenaaa!!! que cacho manos de tijera no vea esto jajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Empresa láctea Argentina de *1ª* línea , compró hace años un tocaso de leche en polvo de Chernovill , a centavitos , y entonces le agregan a su leche en sachet un 5 % de ella mas el aguita correspondiente.
> 
> Ellos calculan que ese 5 % de radioactividad no afectará a los bebés para nada.
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ plim caja !



increible.........o mas bien, .tristemente creible, si .
y no te acordas si paso algo ?? si se supo deberian haber cerrado a esa fabrica.
la serenisima no puede ser por que se que tiene muchos controles y cuida su nombre.
creo



D@rio dijo:


> maaamma mia!!! tormenta de arenaaa!!! que cacho manos de tijera no vea esto jajajaja
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSsbEGrBjso



guau.......la verdad que impresionante, pero al final , cuando se viene la noche me recuerdo la pelicula "la niebla" y se me estrunje un poco el asunto .
ademas, calculo que lo inteligente es parar el auto, y no seguir, por que se te llena de arena la toma de aire.


----------



## asherar (Mar 14, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> increible.........o mas bien, .tristemente creible, si .
> y no te acordas si paso algo ?? si se supo deberian haber cerrado a esa fabrica.
> la serenisima no puede ser por que se que tiene muchos controles y cuida su nombre.
> creo



Yo no "creo", ni estaría tan seguro de ninguna empresa. 
Tampoco daría nombres, por las dudas.  
Hace unos cuantos años se apareció un pez gordo de una conocida empresa láctea 
a un laboratorio de la facultad de veterinaria, en la univ, de Tandil, porque un 
investigador había publicado un estudio sobre cierta leche, y la cosa fue bastante 
parecida a un apriete ... muy impune. 
El investigador de marras, por su seguridad, tuvo que dejar de investigar en ese tema. 
Todo eso se supo por radio pasillo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Empresa láctea Argentina de *1ª* línea , compró hace años un tocaso de leche en polvo de Chernovill , a centavitos , y entonces le agregan a su leche en sachet un 5 % de ella mas el aguita correspondiente.
> 
> Ellos calculan que ese 5 % de radioactividad no afectará a los bebés para nada.
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ plim caja !


eso no es nada!!!!! 5% cualquier cosa, aca el gobierno se encargo de hacernos beberla sin rebaje, mas datos aca:   http://achtung00.wordpress.com/2011/01/12/la-leche-radioactiva-de-la-conasupo/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

ni las vacas se salvan ,seria bueno saber sobre ese tema,calculo que las leches mas costosas no tendran ese problema,quiero creer eso



Helminto G. dijo:


> eso no es nada!!!!! 5% cualquier cosa, aca el gobierno se encargo de hacernos beberla sin rebaje, mas datos aca:   http://achtung00.wordpress.com/2011/01/12/la-leche-radioactiva-de-la-conasupo/



acá en argentina paso con pollos radioactivos ,pero no se si la gente se los comio


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 14, 2012)

aca te lo aseguro miles de infantes lo tomaron...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

sera verdad ?http://cukmi.com/como-hacer-un-detector-casero-de-radiactividad-con-bananas-y-una-camara-de-fotos/
ay un video en el enlace


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Aqui lo que hicieron fué sencillito , si esa leche tenía  10 veces más de contaminación que el máximo permitido , usando solo el 5 % *quedarían a la mitad del ese tope y dentro de la ley* . . .  pero que necesidad de tomar leche "levemente radioactiva"

HDP !


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

un HDP se le ocurre.
otro HDP  dice que si .
otro HDP lo aprueba
otro HDP..........
............
.............
............
............
otro HDP la mezcla 
otro HDP hace mediciones para dar aceptable.
otro HDP acepta la licitacion
muchos HDP se enteran y no hacen nada.


cuantos HDP viven con nosotros, no ?? 
por eso estamos asi.
entre HDP y idiotas por la radiacion / contaminacion / mala alimentacion /mala educacion .......tamos fritos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

traduzco  HDP=  Herederos De Peron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Menem                                             ¿


----------



## J2C (Mar 14, 2012)

La famosa leche de *Vico* ????, *el secretario del imnombrable* !!!. 



Gustavo
Los "Pollos de Mazorin" que al final no paso nada.


Edit:  No era que fueran radioactivos, era otro tema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

entonces no era radioactivos?ni un poquito?
este video en un partido de españa,los jugadores reclaman un tiro y el arbitro les cobra un gol que nunca hubo




fuente 
http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutouno/nota/161873-insolito-pedian-un-corner-y-les-dieron-un-gol/


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2012)

vieron..............pero mirenlo con otros ojos.
no importa el futbol.

mirenlos:

son 2 grupos, uno dice la verdad y el otro no , y sin embargo se confunden, ambos grupos gritan y corren con insistencia, unos dicen que fue gol y otros dicen que no .
cada uno esta convencido de su verdad (o algunos actuan para salirse con la suya) .

es el drama del ser humano, le funciono en muchas cosas, no lo niego, por eso estamos a la cabeza de la evolucion, pero .
tiene su contra:

somos viles, mentirosos, y hasta como un juego, ya de costumbre.
lo hacemos en el trabajo , en la familia, en la vida.

un arte de el engaño , de la manipulacion, de mentir.

y ahi uno ve el ejemplo, como sale natural, perfecto.

diganme, cuando se da el caso de un partido en el que el arbitro cobra erroneamente A FAVOR DE EL EQUIPO VERDE y van lso de el equipo rojo , como caballeros y le señalan al arbitro que fue un error, no importa que les sea en su contra, lo que importa es la honestidad y el ser justos.
no es mas lindo ??? 

somos asi, como especie . , humanos sociales y de ciudad, grupales y competitivos, y ya ni nos damos cuenta.

asi.........los de el otro equipo se quedan con la leche, y apenas puedan haran algun engaño para cobrarselas, asi juegan con mala leche.............una mierda.
asi vivimos.........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

las camisetas rosas ?no sera el equivalente de los dogos en versión española?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Dario (Mar 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlEzvdlYRes


 jajajaja.... ese pobre sapo estaba muerto de hambre jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Vinieron a joder al sapito con tecnología ultra moderna y el sapito le dió a la antigua


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2012)

el gato mio salta a la pc cuando se activa el salvapantalla


----------



## Electronec (Mar 15, 2012)

Que tendrá S.S.M.M. de salvapantallas...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

yo tengo fotos de salvapantallas que saltas vos cuando las ves


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> yo tengo fotos de salvapantallas que saltas vos cuando las ves



Como de ella?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milla_Jovovich


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Dejen a mi esposa en paz . . . . :enfadado:

Donde mas me gusta es en el 5º elemento


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2012)

yo no se si tengo algo de pedofilo, pero de chiquita estaba mas linda.
como la de "el perfecto asesino" .

igual, por suerte, esta lleno de mujeres hermosas


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2012)

Jajjajaja, Y pensaba que ya se me iba la chaveta. No estoy solo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

tenia peces y luego puse un reloj ,pero ataca igual el gato porque el reloj se desplaza por la pantalla


----------



## Electronec (Mar 16, 2012)

Perdón si cambio de tema, pero este me mató.....

La cara de la piva


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2012)

esta buena.......y ....para que las hacen tan finitas ??


----------



## phavlo (Mar 16, 2012)

> .y ....para que las hacen tan finitas ??


pura estetica..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Que tendrá S.S.M.M. de salvapantallas...


los peces                     ,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> esta buena.......y ....para que las hacen tan finitas ??



para que se rompa mas rápido obvio


----------



## asherar (Mar 16, 2012)

Dos temas que hicieron historia:


----------



## Dario (Mar 16, 2012)

jeje... ¿y se acuedan de este? mas o menos de la epoca de lambada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

estamos viejos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡cuando suena algún tema de nuestra época siempre le digo a mi jefe , ¡¡gaby ese tema es de tu época¡¡ y se enoja,me responde ¡¡si vos tenes mi edad¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 16, 2012)

-¡¡gaby ese tema es de tu época¡¡
-¡¡si vos tenes mi edad¡¡
-si, pero es mas entretenido hacerlo evidente en un tercero...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> -¡¡gaby ese tema es de tu época¡¡
> -¡¡si vos tenes mi edad¡¡
> -si, pero es mas entretenido hacerlo evidente en un tercero...



si pero el tiene canas y yo no ¡¡¡¡,pero el dice las canas son por mi culpa y así pasamos el rato discutiendo


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 16, 2012)

cuando apele a las canas dices con suma seriedad, porsupuesto!! las canas son de sabiduria y mira que te he hecho un sabio...


----------



## Dario (Mar 16, 2012)

jajaja... es verdad, ya estamos "viejos" y cuando nos llega ese olrsito a 90s nos ponemos bien pero a la vez mal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> cuando apele a las canas dices con suma seriedad, porsupuesto!! las canas son de sabiduria y mira que te he hecho un sabio...



jajaja se lo voy a decir ¡¡¡¡





D@rio dijo:


> jajaja... es verdad, ya estamos "viejos" y cuando nos llega ese olrsito a 90s nos ponemos bien pero a la vez mal.



80 y 90 ,yo me digo,,,que canción pedorra,eso me gustaba?


----------



## Dario (Mar 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 80 y 90 ,yo me digo,,,que canción pedorra,eso me gustaba?


 es verdad, yo grababa toda la musica que escuchaba en la radio en los nunca bien ponderados casettes , tengo una caja llena jajaja y aveces los escucho y digo exactamente lo mismo  y me contesto ami mismo: y bueno... era un adolecente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

> y bueno... era un adolecente


 eso mismo pienso yo
aunque las canciones de palito ortega, el cuarteto imperial ,kiss, los ramones ,ay no digo lo mismo ,solo lo pienso con la música que ya no gutaa ,creo yo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

Arenero ya hay . . .  ¿ éste es el tierrero ?


----------



## Dario (Mar 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Arenero ya hay . . .  ¿ éste es el tierrero ?


no, es el viejero jajaja  
estamos comentando sobre los videos y su impacto emocional


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

Habalndo de todo un poco . . . que saben de URO ?


----------



## Electronec (Mar 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habalndo de todo un poco . . . que saben de URO ?



Ni idea hace tiempo, pero y ¿ Pandacba? Mas tiempo aun.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

uro anda de luna de miel,recién casado y el panda todavía no lo liberaron los de fauna y vida silvestre


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

*video verguenza*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6v4Nr5vTldI


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *video verguenza*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6v4Nr5vTldI










http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutou...as-le-roban-a-una-mujer-desmayada-en-su-auto/
conozco el lugar ,antes vivía ay en varela,a esos polis ay que meterlos el doble o tripe de tiempo presos que a un delincuente comun


----------



## Electronec (Mar 18, 2012)

Adivinen quien creó y puso este video en la YouTube:

Perfeccionista donde los haya,...CHAPÓ...  






Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 18, 2012)

Cuando lo vi me parecian conocidos esos parlantes y me imagine que era de rash, pero no me acordaba bien..
Cuando vi el nombre de la cuenta en el video me di cuenta de que no me confundi.
Rash siempre viene a  impresionarnos con sus cosas  !


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2012)

una foto de ............un evento que me ha emocionado hasta el alma desde que fui chiquitito, hasta ahora , y creo que aun por muchos años mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2012)

Cierto , la lapicera tiene el capuchón puesto . . . 

 ************************************************

Muy buen truco 

v

 v

 v

 v


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2012)

que BUEN video...........hecho en  el sillon de la casa , pero buenisimo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cierto , la lapicera tiene el capuchón puesto . . .


:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:
y quien miro la birome¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2012)

quien pensaria acerca de la belleza oculta de un boton rebelde ???? 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm....,cf.osb&fp=aaef3fbdb4815273&biw=1163&bih=840


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2012)

miren esta pelicula, esta en youtube y la pueden acortar un poco pasando partes, es una historia de indigenas de no se donde .
dejando de  lado la peicula religiosa onda evangelista, con final feliz o ejemplificador  la cosa es la historia.






yo la verdad los habria matado a todos esos indios de mierda (1) , no valian la muerte de esos 4 pibes o 5 .

pero no importa, vamos al tema:
hace mucho lei acerca de MAHOMA o uno de esos tipos, lideres de hace mucho que se hciieron casi "dioses " , pero fijense como a lo largo de la historia es comun :
un pito que sabe hacerse de poder, mas alla de lo imaginable y queda en la historia, eso se puede dar en poblaciones de millones de personas y tambien en poblaciones de unos pocos ( me refiero a una familia).

el peso de un cabecilla violento , que mantiene a todos dominados y como marca su educacion y cultura.
en el principio de esa pelicula se ve , sus costumbres.
tambien muestran como eran y lo similar de como somos:
como mentimos y acomodamos las cosas a veces hacemos cagaddas por miedo, y esas cagadas nos llevan a peores cagadas.

en el caso de esta pelicula se dio una historia ficticia o no que salio a la larga bien , pero muchisimas vecs en la historia SALE MAL .
y es que es simple:
el guerrero simplemente destruye al que no lo es, hoy dia eso lo saben las potencias, que por mas primer mundo que sean y tecnologia y premiso nobel saben que HAY QUE TENER LAS ARMAS.
y , al tenerlas se vuelven asesinos, ya que las usan para imponer.

pero fijense lo que digo siempre:
EDUCACION Y CULTURA.
si vos educas a tus hijos y a tu grupo (en este caso a fuerza de terror ) eso seran y asi esos indios andaban matandose constantemente .
fijense cuando estan en cuarentena , que al jefe la boa le mata al hijo , y el tipo cuenta que segun su cultura el que mata mas se hace mas fuerte y asi llega a un lugar importante cuando muere.
como una educacion (lavado de cabeza le decimos  hoy ) TE MARCA PARA SIEMPRE, te empuja, y no podes manejarlo, como un programa residente que no podes sacarte .   


Nota 1 : para mi la gente es eso : personas, cada uno con su educacion, los mataban a todos y listo, ese lugar lo ocuparia gente mas educada , no , mas educada no , me refiero a que con otra educacion.
a ver si me explico :
como te eduques seras, y si te educaron mal seras malo y encima educaras a tus hijos mal, si te educan para matar y matar eso haras.
la cosa es CORTAR esa cadena, esa continuidad.
Para mi no esta mal arrasar con un pueblo que tiene una educacion de miercoles.
se que en ------(no doy lugares) habia grupos que eran cazadores de cabezas o degolladores, y que tenian dioses que creian que eso estaba bien .
y fueron borrados del mapa, por que no van con una cultura util, son bestias.

lo malo a travez de la historia es que no se arrasan tribus para terminar con una cultura bestial.
se arrasan tribus para conquistar y robar.
y en general el que arrasa no solo tiene su parte de bestia , sino que encima peca de otra cosa:
se llena la boca de excusas.


EN FIN, creo haber visto otras peliculas, pero quizas hoy o en esta vi la analogia de nuestra historia, de que siempre fuimos  bestias, propensos a cultivar una educacion y cultura buena y tambien mala.
veo tambien algo que han dicho aca en el foro :
que hoy dia estamso mucho mejor, si , la cultura que prevalecion en nuestra sociedad, sea el primer mundo , el segundo o el tercero es NO andar matandonos como esos indios.
aunque ..............seguimos engañandonos.
y si bien no salimos con lanzas seguimos con bastantes remanentes.
mucha gente inteligente escala para llegar al poder y manejar a los demas, y lo hacen de forma enferma, y asi manipulan.
en fin.
No somos esos indios de el principio de la pelicula, pero tampoco somos esos blancos que bajaron en el avion amarillo........y murieron.

jee........ven....dice mucho esa pelicula.





nota aparte:
ojo, si bien no me banco muchisimas boludeces religiosas y creo que MUCHISIMAS COSAS hacen mal , entre ellas la lentitud para adaptarse, para pasar a "la siguiente etapa evolutiva" , para sacarse lo propio que tienen malo que no es poco .
pero por oto lado, a las religiones clasicas (cristianismo , judaismo y otras(no al islam) ) les veo su parte buena, que hoy no me metere en esa, pero , el ser humano tiene muchas cositas flojas , mas que nada en el balero, y en seguida se va a la miercoles.
muy facilmente , y las religiones que perduraron son un refugio .


----------



## jesustoural (Mar 20, 2012)

Os dejo un video, que seguro a la gente que le gusta hacer fuentes commutadas querria una novia asi...jejeje 

http://www.impactante.tv/2012/03/19/manos-super-rapidas/


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2012)

Dios mio..........amo mi trabajo, que suerte que tengo ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2012)

http://varia2s.blogspot.com.ar/2009/11/los-peores-trabajos-del-mundo.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2012)

jesustoural dijo:


> Os dejo un video, que seguro a la gente que le gusta hacer fuentes commutadas querria una novia asi...jejeje
> 
> http://www.impactante.tv/2012/03/19/manos-super-rapidas/




Jajajaja, Y yo que batallo haciendo simples bobinas de nucleo de aire...


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 20, 2012)

jesustoural dijo:


> Os dejo un video, que seguro a la gente que le gusta hacer fuentes commutadas querria una novia asi...jejeje
> 
> http://www.impactante.tv/2012/03/19/manos-super-rapidas/



y esa cinta amarilla como se llama


----------



## Nepper (Mar 21, 2012)

jesustoural dijo:


> Os dejo un video, que seguro a la gente que le gusta hacer fuentes commutadas querria una novia asi...jejeje
> 
> http://www.impactante.tv/2012/03/19/manos-super-rapidas/



¿y donde está la novia??? todo lo que veo es un robot...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 21, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿y donde está la novia??? todo lo que veo es un robot...



si, un trabajo muy poco humano ..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2012)

La mejor banda del mundo


----------



## Dario (Mar 21, 2012)

es un temazo de los 80s, pero me gusta mas la version original 




 saludosss


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2012)

estoy de acuerdo, pero ese toque de hardcore le da un toque power a las baladas


----------



## sjuan (Mar 22, 2012)

lo que más me sorprende de ese hombre es la humildad radical que tiene, en ningún momento alardea de su talento.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Mas vale que le dure esa punta jaja..






1: impresionante la velocidad que agarra.

2: No se que auto era, pero alla destrozan esos autos y aca andamos rabiando con los Renault 12 y los 128, si es que tenemos...


----------



## phavlo (Mar 23, 2012)

y.. están el yankylandia y hacen lo que quieren, acá estamos en argentina y hacemos lo que podemos (y si es que se puede)


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=kd0B4_TlN80&gl=CO


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2012)

o sea me gusta el capacitor variable casero en serio me fascino, pero que mierd* quiere intentar hacer


----------



## Nepper (Mar 23, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> La mejor banda del mundo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_PLimGeHk



No me acuerdo de esa parte en el señor de los anillos 



Helminto G. dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKL6elkbFy0&feature=player_embedded



JAJAJA!!! ¿quien no tiene un torno de control numérico para sacar punta? 

este está en ingles, pero es bueno igual

http://www.dorkly.com/e/22177


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2012)

que buen sstc que hdp​


----------



## djwash (Mar 23, 2012)

Que lio que tiene ahi, como todo electronico. Lo que no entiendo es como agarra el fierro con la mano y no se le acalambran hasta los ojos, yo de estas cosas entiendo poco, por eso la duda...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2012)

la alta tensión en plasma fluye por la piel no pidiendo afectar el cuerpo humano se llama efecto piel y pasa porque la intensidad esta re desfasada de la tensión que a su vez esta elevadicima es el concepto de aceleración



temaso de Scopion


----------



## rash (Mar 24, 2012)

Vaya pedazo de........... amplificador


----------



## Electronec (Mar 24, 2012)

rash dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de........... amplificador



Que amplificador?......


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 24, 2012)

Que pedazo de amplificadora


----------



## asherar (Mar 25, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> la alta tensión en plasma fluye por la piel *no pudiendo afectar el cuerpo humano* se llama efecto piel y pasa porque la intensidad esta re desfasada de la tensión que a su vez esta elevadicima es el concepto de aceleración



Segun la Wiki *eso no es así*. 

Lean con cuidado. (Fuente)



> *High frequency electrical safety*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Traducción de google* retocada por mí



> Los  peligros del contacto con corriente eléctrica de alta frecuencia a  veces se percibe como menor que en las frecuencias más bajas, porque por lo general no se siente dolor o un "shock". Esto  es a menudo erróneamente atribuido al efecto pelicular (efecto skin), un fenómeno  que tiende a inhibir el flujo de corriente dentro de los conductores. Se  pensaba que en el cuerpo, las corrientes de Tesla viajan cerca de la  superficie de la piel, siendo más seguras que las corrientes  eléctricas de baja frecuencia. De  hecho, en el año 1900 el mayor uso de bobinas de Tesla consistía en  aplicar corriente de alta frecuencia directamente al cuerpo, en  sesiones de electroterapia.
> 
> Aunque  el efecto pelicular limita las corrientes de Tesla a la fracción  externa de una pulgada de conductores metálicos, la "profundidad" en la carne humana en las frecuencias típicas de la bobina de  Tesla es del orden de 60 pulgadas (150 cm) o más. [39] [40 ]  [41] [42] [43] Esto significa que las corrientes de alta frecuencia fluyen aún  preferentemente a través del cuerpo del experimentador, incluyendo los sistemas  circulatorio y nervioso. La  razón de la ausencia de dolor es que el sistema nervioso de un ser  humano no detecta el flujo de corrientes eléctricas potencialmente  peligrosas por encima de 15-20 kHz; esencialmente porque, para que los  nervios sean activados, un número significativo de iones deben cruzar  su membrana antes que la corriente (y por tanto de tensión) se invierta. Puesto  que el cuerpo no ofrece el 'shock' de advertencia, los principiantes  pueden tocar los cables de salida de pequeñas bobinas de Tesla sin  sentir dolorosos shocks. *Sin  embargo, hay evidencia de que en experimentadores de bobinas  Tesla, el daño en los tejidos se puede seguir produciendo y ser  observado como un dolor muscular, dolor en las articulaciones u  hormigueo durante horas o incluso días después*. *Esto  se cree que es causada por los efectos dañinos del flujo de corriente  interna, y es especialmente común con la onda continua (CW),  bobinas de Tesla de estado  sólido o de vacío con cámara*. Algunos  transformadores pueden proporcionar corriente alterna con frecuencias  tan altas que la profundidad de la piel se vuelve suficientemente  pequeña para que el voltaje sea seguro (cita necesaria). La profundidad de la  piel es inversamente proporcional a la raíz de la frecuencia, lo que pone  estas frecuencias en el rango de megahercios.


----------



## Dario (Mar 25, 2012)

esto sera viable??? jejeje...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2012)

viable es todo viable en la vida, pero te dire unas cuantas cosas:

1 - coemnzo con una placa, si yo trabajo 12 hs en china armando ipads y me voy sacando de la fabrica las cosas , pues me es mas facil .
2 -- si la quiero hacer de motus propio  me sale fortuna mas caro y tiempo , ademas de ser algo no robusto como comprada.
3 -- en la web  hoy te hacen cualquiera de verso, recien comienzo a mirar el video y como dije  comienza con una placa lista y suelda con un soldador como el mio, la realidad es que hay pistas y soldaduras casi invisibles y el loco hace eso ?? 
hay conectores especiales .
4 -- eso de las fabricas con ', hay   0,001 micro no se que de contaminacion en el aire ......que se cague dice ese.
5 -- veo el video y me parece que me afano el soldador a mi , tengo el mismo , y ese tipo suelda smd, chips de 200 patitas como si nada, enciuma con el culo clavado a la silla.
yo cuando armo una placa o algo de miercoles me tengo que parar mil veces, que me falta una R , o que quiero montar algo en la caja y me falta una arandela o el agujero ......
este tipo tiene atras de el a un taller y 20 chinos que le pasan laas cosas me parece.

un verso.

y el soft ?? 
se lo hizo tambien el ??


----------



## Dario (Mar 25, 2012)

bueno, en mi opinion es posible, pero siempre que consigas por ejemplo la placa madre que parece ser la que presenta al principio y el display, el disco duro y eso por separado. en fin, lo que yo pienzo es que el tipo lo unico que hace diy (do it yourself) es el gabinete y la bateria jeje... lo demas, es solo conseguir las partes, como quien compra un mother, memoria, micro y disco para armar un pc clon ¿no te parece? 
saludosss


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Sin embargo, hay evidencia de que en experimentadores de bobinas Tesla, el daño en los tejidos se puede seguir produciendo y ser observado como un dolor muscular, dolor en las articulaciones u hormigueo durante horas o incluso días después.
> Traducción de google retocada por mí


 Si tesla murió de eso y durante su vida acarreo problema ooo pero lo sacaste que wikipedo pero entonces esta bien 

experimentaaaaaaa analizaaaaaaaaa no leas nomas pasa el limite de solo dejarte que te digan como son la cosas toma el toro por la hasta y solo hazlo


----------



## djwash (Mar 25, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> la alta tensión en plasma fluye por la piel no pidiendo afectar el cuerpo humano se llama efecto piel y pasa porque la intensidad esta re desfasada de la tensión que a su vez esta elevadiSima es el concepto de aceleración




No entendi nada, a lo mejor es por el asunto de la falta de atencion a cosas muy por arriba...




asherar dijo:


> Lean con cuidado. (Fuente)
> 
> *
> Traducción de google* retocada por mí



Se entendio, aunque mi falta de conocimiento no me permite decir que este muy bien o muy mal, y no veo porque la fuente sea mala, tiene fails pero esta lejos de taringa o yahoo...

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 25, 2012)

hacerte un madraltch en un tema


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Si tesla murió de eso y durante su vida acarreo problema ooo pero lo sacaste que wikipedo pero entonces esta bien
> 
> experimentaaaaaaa analizaaaaaaaaa no leas nomas pasa el limite de solo dejarte que te digan como son la cosas toma el toro por la hasta y solo hazlo



normalmente diria que es muy bueno experimentar en electronica, ............pero en este tema diria que no .

sino, que alejandro que tiene un titulo universitario te pase los circuitos y vos los probas (no lo tomes como que estas siendo tratado como un vulgar conejillo de indias tonto , mas bien que sos un explorador con mucho coraje que quizas haga historia )


.........................................  :cabezon:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2012)

eeeh! fer es física no electrónica exactamente, no tengo ningún problema que me pase los que quiera, pero que pague no trabajo gratis y los títulos van en los diarios eso no me dice nada conozco mucha gente que sabe mas con no abrir un libro y de los que esperaba un buen aporte me desilusionaron.
Es lo que veo en este caso y no lo que siento o lo que me guste que pase en fin... cafecito


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

no comprendo como escribis, pero aca la cosa es que , por lo ya escrito ponerse a probar si una corriente de alta frecuencia al circular por el cuerpo es dañina o no es algo PELIGROSO.
no se si comprendes el asunto ??

vengo leyendo de que SI hay peligro, y en verdad no me importa leerlo o no , si me dicen de meter la mano en una bobina de tesla que larga chispas y me dicen que NO hay peligro por qe es alta frecuencia no les doy bola.
eso si es peligroso , a menos que mil personas me demuestren lo contrario .

como experimentas eso sin arriesgarte ??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2012)

Es que si no te digo que no es peligrosa no te interesa porque la vas a seguir hasta la muerte. Cuando se llega a eso valores no correr riesgo de electrificación eso es lo que se pregunto, después uno le busco la vuelta y le encontró la quinta pata al gato para seguirla (a la gente le guste esto*) en fin seguí a ver con que salían y me sale que produce daños en la piel a los año no me jodan gente hace años que leí de esto y no tengo ganas de seguir hablando, lo tengo como hobbie  no para porfiarle al primero que me lo retruca solo porque esta con ganas de tomar café eso es todo si la seguir decime que el arquito produce problema en el medio ambiente y te presento la renuncia clavado de una”



“a menos que mil personas me demuestren lo contrario .”

con respecto a esto hay mas video en youtube así que mejor es poner una casa funeraria a futuri negocio clavado de una no??? Naaaaaa somos argentino esa gente no va a venir acá


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Es que si no te digo que no es peligrosa no te interesa porque la vas a seguir hasta la muerte.



no voy a seguir nada hasta la muerte, el que es mas de ese estilo sos vos.

ni me pondre a discutirlo por que NO SE , no tengo hecho pruebas ni años en el uso de eso.

lo unico que digo es que no importa que digas vos o diga yo, para mi MI salud es lo primero, y si tengo un aparato de esos no lo pruebo en mi y listo.

cada quien ve como se mueve, no hay drama.
y en la web y a hay bastante webonada, no es mucha referencia de nada.

un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2012)

confirmado le encontrarste la 6 pata al gato y todo para terminar en decir esto:

“Lo único que digo es que no importa que digas vos o diga yo, para mi MI salud es lo primero, y si tengo un aparato de esos no lo pruebo en mi y listo.
cada quien ve como se mueve, no hay drama.
y en la web ya hay bastante webonada, no es mucha referencia de nada.WIKIPEDO” 

Atentamente SSTC Out over...♪♫


despues no pregunte si no te interesa


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> confirmado le encontrarste la 6 pata al gato y todo para terminar en decir esto:
> 
> a



y la quinta ??? 
quien la encontro ????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2012)

ese fue el coyote ¡¡¡¡ el de la quinta pata


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 26, 2012)

rash dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de........... amplificador
> 
> http://youtu.be/LbITcP_ixIY



Que hermosura


----------



## asherar (Mar 26, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> no veo porque la fuente sea mala, tiene fails  pero esta lejos de taringa o yahoo...


Lo que yo corregí NO son cuestiones técnicas de física o electrónica, sino el texto de la traducción 
de google, que a veces deja frases que no tienen sentido. 



SSTC dijo:


> experimentaaaaaaa analizaaaaaaaaa no leas nomas pasa el limite de solo dejarte que te digan como
> son la cosas toma el toro por las astas y solo hazlo



Jejeje! Justo a mi me lo vas a decir ..., que hace 20 años vengo viendo cómo hacerme un osciloscopio 
(y siempre está en la anteúltima etapa ) 
Tampoco soy creyente a rajatabla de todo lo que aparece en la wiki. 


Claro que a Pierre y Madame Curie no les resultó muy saludable ese método. 
Aunque al menos pasaron a la historia y les dieron el premio Nobel. 
Yo en cambio, todavía tengo que pensar en el porvenir de mis hijitos. 
Así que por ahora tendré que postergar el Nobel y pensar en mi salud. 
Por eso, a seguir con mis circuitos digitales + Royer. 

Saludos

PD: Eso de que los títulos de la universidad no sirven, es algo relativo. 
Es cierto que te mete muchos vicios en la forma de pensar, pero eso también pasa cuando 
uno estudia las cosas solo. La ventaja depende de lo que uno haga con eso que aprendió. 
También es cierto que la academia se apoya en una estructura de prestigio que a veces nada 
tiene que ver con el mérito real. Sin embargo, muchas cosas que se han desarrollado por grupos 
de gente no se podrían haber logrado por esfuerzo individual. Así que: una de cal, otra de arena.
Por otra parte, si has tenido que pasar el "filtro" del juicio de tus pares, entonces te has visto 
forzado a pensar cómo ven los demás lo que estás haciendo. Eso te obliga a desarrollar una muy 
útil autocritica. Si en cambio estudiaste todo solo, es más tentador desarrollar una fuerte egolatría, 
que tiende a reafirmar los propios errores, más que a criticarlos/depurarlos. 

En un mundo donde todo es tan mediocre, la genialidad casi seguro conduce a la soledad, 
pero no siempre se da al contrario, yo creo. 

Saludos otra vez


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2012)

Si kochon es un estado de polonia??? Que no 



mmm cuanta verborragia Jorge Ibáñez se debe estar ruborizado


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

mandenle este video a quienes conozcan. esta ........................muy claro y contundente.
y es muy itil.



http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Z2mf8DtWWd8&vq=medium



abranlo, a TODOS les sirve.


----------



## asherar (Mar 27, 2012)

Perdón, me pasé de los tres renglones. La neurona debe haber quedado exhausta.
Tardó 7 minutos pero conectó al fin.
Tal vez sea otro efecto no deseado de la bobina Tesla .


----------



## Imzas (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 28, 2012)

espero sirva para que saquen una ley anti-discriminacion como tiene la argentina.
hay que reclamar y reclamar asta que sean escuchados/as


----------



## Imzas (Mar 28, 2012)

mmm si hemos reclamado mucho, en Chile, la discriminacion es por todas partes, somos unos acomplejados, ya que como nos sentimos menos, somos inseguros, y por eso discriminamos, nos burlamos o atacamos a otros para sentirnos compensados sicologicamente. Los neonazis, atacan a gitanos, a personas morochas, indigenas, indigentes (cirujas), etc. Lo que segun ellos esta mal, pero quienes estan mal son ellos. Pero si fueran ellos mismos a Europa, serian llamados sudacas o "maldito latino", aunque sean de aspecto causasico y tengan padres extranjeros.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 28, 2012)

mas o menos en todos lados es igual,en mayor o menor medida


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2012)

hoy justo vi esa noticia y escuche de que el presidente chileno hablo varias veces al respecto.........
yo donde estaba hice un comentario.
no se si se esta bien o mal en chile, si el presidente es un buen tipo o un mal tipo .
no se.

pero el tipo vio que paso eso y en seguida salio al ruedo.
y hace un tiempo se quedaron esos chilenso en el fondo de una mina , bien jodidos.
y el tipo fue al ruedo y se jugo
( ya se que aprovecho la cosa politica y que se asesoro y bla bla) .........PERO LO HIZO, dio la orden y se movieron de una forma tremenda  y lo que hicieron que fue sacar a esos mineros fue ESPECTACULAR  !!!!  .

aca nuestra KK cualquier lio y desaparece como un mago ........espera que se afloje todo , sus chupoamedias tantean al pueblo, cometen el error de abrir la boca (siempre se les escapa lo que son .... y mal) .

en fin.......... aunque uno no sea de prestar atencion SE NOTA.


----------



## djwash (Mar 30, 2012)

Que me dicen de la educacion en Chile, aca vas gratis a la escuela y a la universidad, alla vi hace un tiempo que protestaban porque la educacion es carisima, actualmente como esta eso?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 30, 2012)

NO PARA..............disculpa, yo tengo gente en el ambito educacional.

y que preferis vos:
pagar por un transistor bueno o que te regalen uno truchisimo ??? 

no , aca la educacion es............ para un poco .
me parece que no estas viendo las cosas , averigua un poco .
el daño que se esta haciendo a este pais es inmenso, y al dañar la BUENA EDUCACION  estas inutilizando a GENERACIONES ENTERAS DE PERSONAS.

no voy a entrar en detalles ahora, pero no , esta MUY MAL ACA.
y claro, es obvio.........si saliese gente inteligente y profesionales, decime.: donde se ocuparian hoy ??


----------



## djwash (Mar 30, 2012)

Hasta donde se el nivel de las escuelas publicas y de las universidades es muy bueno, hasta me animo a decir que las escuelas publicas son mejores que muchos colegios, que el nivel de aprendizaje y el valor que le den los estudiantes a algo que el estado da gratis haya bajado es otra cosa, pero eso es bien sabido que viene de la casa, los padres no les enseñan nada, los pegan a la television, internet y calle, y ninguna te forma de manera correcta.

Y cuando digo gratis no me refiero a una notebook o un plan, a mi no me importa en lo mas minimo que a otra persona le regalen una netbook o un plan, y yo aca juntando plata para comprar las partes del pc, los que tienen que ponerse las pilas son los padres, que desde un principio no educan bien a sus hijos y despues no los enderezan mas, en la vida los caminos estan todos disponibles, si no estas bien formado desde la cuna haces cualquiera, creo que se trata de valores, codigos, saber la diferencia entre el bien y el mal, y como nos afecta y afecta a los demas.

Los profesionales de hoy salieron muchos de escuelas publicas, estudiaron gratis en universidades publicas, aca en SJ tenemos la Facultad de Ingenieria, que hasta donde se es excelente, viene gente de otros paises a estudiar aca, y en otros lugares hay otras instituciones de gran nivel tambien.

Si te recibis aca en muchos casos te conviene ir a trabajar afuera, porque pagan mas, pero decime, si tuviste la oportunidad de estudiar no te gustaria devolver de alguna manera lo que recibiste?

A lo mejor yo estoy super desinformado o loco, pero hace unos años mi ciudad era un pueblo, ahora tiene mas pinta de ciudad, hay mas movimiento, no es facil, los que estuvieron antes se robaron todo y no hicieron nada, no digo que los que estan ahora no roban, pero estamos con esta resaca por cosas que hicieron hace muchos años...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2012)

estoy totalmente de acuerdo con djwash
si fuera tan mala la educación en argentina no estaría lleno de estudiantes extranjeros. muchos chicos de hoy dia estan en la escuela y no estudian y son malos estudiantes,pero tambien los hay chicos con ganas de progresar, de aprender,
esos si estudian ,se nota por ejemplo en los examenes para ingreso a las universidades.
todos los años sale tn , clarin , la nacion con el grito en el cielo quejandose de los bochasos en los examenes de ingreso, por ejemplo en medicina , de 1000 chicos aprueban 100 y me parece muy bien porque esos 100 chicos si estudiaron y no fueron a joder en el colegio , el maestro es una guia,pero el alumno es el que decide si aprende o no,


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2012)

Respecto a la gratuidad de la educación no tengo dudas que debe ser así. Para eso están los impuestos.
En Finlandia, un país considerado uno de los mejores en educación pasa algo así:


> La ley establece que la educación es obligatoria y  gratuita para todos los niños desde los 7 hasta los 16 años. Esta  gratuidad incluye también todos los libros de texto y utensilios  necesarios, además de una cómida caliente al día.


http://www.finlandia.es/public/default.aspx?nodeid=36870&contentlan=9&culture=es-ES


----------



## Electronec (Mar 30, 2012)

Es lo suyo. Eso se llama igualdad de oportunidades, pero....damos con el hueso de siempre.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2012)

El 7 se lo hice a otro.

Cambio radicalmente de tema​

Como eso de “Homofóbico” o sea la palabra esta mal usada HOMO (mal porque originalmente significa otra cosa) se entiende un solo genero y FOBIA del temor o miedo a algo traducido seria miedo a un solo genero. Ahora el tema habla de odio y o rasismo y si se quiere rabia en fin para mi pensar la palabra Homofóbico no es una palabra correcta en todo...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 30, 2012)

muchas veces el miedo genera violencia, o acciones violentas.
recordemos por ejemplo en zonas rurales cuando un zorro o un leon mata a un niño o al ganado la gente se asusta y se reunen o pagan para ir a cazar al leon o al zorro asesino :
conclusion:
luego de la caceria mataron cientos de zorros .

esto pasa tambien con la vieja historia de frankenstein , o algo mas real : la caceria de brujas, en la cual eran humanos los cazados.

en fin, el ser humano es asi, por eso avanzo tanto : supera el miedo venciendolo, aunque en muchas ocasiones no apunta bien y le termina dando a quine no corresponde, pero eso es otra cosa..  

como ven el miedo desata a veces violencia.

*pero no estamos en esa epoca*, o en una epoca en la cual haya un miedo que desate , o quizas si lo vemos desde una vueta de tuerca que explicare :

LA EDUCACION:

cuando una persona es educada de una manera defiende su educacion, a veces la educacion la dan los padres, otras la sociedad, o tras .......  " el grupito " con el que te juntaste y a quien decidiste imitar .
es obvio que denota mucha falta de caracter, una personalidad muy dependiente , me refiero a que es un perfecto boludo que no piensa por si mismo y esta desesperado por ser parte de algun grupo, y por ello acepta ciertas normas.



skip rta 1392

ya hace años me contaron que la escuela tecnica no es lo que era en la epoca de la enet, lo vemos aca en el foro .
pero te repito , tengo hoy dia gente que esta en la docencia, y hemos retrocedido.
pero no importa, cada quien ve las cosas en su momento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2012)

cuando una raya látigos mato incidentalmente al cazador de cocodrilos  ,miles de rayas látigos fueron asesinadas cruelmente
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 30, 2012)

Entonces julie, fernando, ustedes dicen que este asco y rabia proviene de un miedo al cambio o al cambio brusco de un acontecimiento en el tiempo frente al medio genero (conocido como gay)??? 

Pero sigo sin entender donde esta el miedo presente??? Si es porque tiene una homosexualidad latente no admitida o emitida, un miedo a la superpoblación, perdida del genero femenino???

En ese sentido ahora no entiendo!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2012)

el humano es un animal igual que una jauria de perros ,cuando se juntan en masas no piensan ,actúan casi siempre liderados por un maldito
sino vean a hitler y las masas ,por nombrar algun ejemplo,
acá mismo en los saqueos cuando el 2000 , solo vasta-va que alguno lidere y que rompa un vidrio para que las masas lo siguieran,y saquearan todo
eso es comportamiento animal 100% de jaurias y depredadores, 
vos mismo sin darte cuenta  tenes ese comportamiento (ejemplo cuando el gollega, comentario interno) hay gente muy inteligente que se dejo llevar esa ves y otros que actuaron con mas tino


----------



## fernandob (Mar 30, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Entonces julie, fernando, ustedes dicen que este asco y rabia proviene de un miedo al cambio o al cambio brusco de un acontecimiento en el tiempo frente al medio genero (conocido como gay)???
> 
> Pero sigo sin entender donde esta el miedo presente??? Si es porque tiene una homosexualidad latente no admitida o emitida, un miedo a la superpoblación, perdida del genero femenino???
> 
> En ese sentido ahora no entiendo!!!



lee lo que puse, ese es uno de los motivos PERO NO EN ESTE CASO , no en esta epoca.



fernandob dijo:


> *pero no estamos en esa epoca*, o en una epoca en la cual haya un miedo que desate , o quizas si lo vemos desde una vueta de tuerca que explicare :
> 
> LA EDUCACION:
> 
> ...



recorda por ejemplo a un grupo de mujeres anti-aborto (tema que por favor NO discutamos ahora) , pero no solo en ese tema: van en horda a practicamente linchar a quien este en su contra, y cuando les preguntas ves siempre la misma respuesta, la adoctrinacion, no ves respuestas distintas, de opiniones propias.
son parte de un grupo .
como los judios ortodoxos cuando hablan de discriminacion pero ellos bien que discriminan .
NO ES PENSAMIENTO LIBRE, LOGICO Y RAZONADO  , no es opinion real, es opinion impuesta.
*es una forma de actuar en pos de ser parte de un grupo , de agradar al grupo .*




el-rey-julien dijo:


> el humano es un animal igual que una jauria de perros ,cuando se juntan en masas no piensan ,actúan casi siempre liderados por un maldito
> sino vean a hitler y las masas ,por nombrar algun ejemplo,
> acá mismo en los saqueos cuando el 2000 , solo vasta-va que alguno lidere y que rompa un vidrio para que las masas lo siguieran,y saquearan todo
> eso es comportamiento animal 100% de jaurias y depredadores,
> vos mismo sin darte cuenta  tenes ese comportamiento (ejemplo cuando el gollega, comentario interno) hay gente muy inteligente que se dejo llevar esa ves y otros que actuaron con mas tino



exactamente .................................




ya muchisimas veces se vio, se ve en los ejempls de la vida cotidiana que la realidad, los avances reales se dan cunado la razon prevalece, cuando la logica, algunos diran al ciencia, pero es que la ciencia no se basa en dogmas ni en fe ni en aceptar las cosas por que si.
es mas, en un buen colegio con un buen profesor este te hace cuestionarte, jamas tenerle fe ciega.
y la gente que crece asi es LIBRE de pensar .
es mas, quien crece con la educacion de la razon ES LIBRE DE CREER EN UN DIOS SI QUIERE.
Pero quien crece con la educacion de lso dogmas, de obedecer por que si, ese jamas tendra la libertad de elegir.

DIGANME : algun grupo de estos violentos o algun grupo religioso , o racista genero *avances* en :
mediciona ?
biologia? 
mecanica?
electronica? 
fisica? 
astronomia ? 
etc.etc
y etc. TODAS las ciencias y artes y HUMANISTICA  .



se ve en los grupos urbanos, las "bandas" , en este ejemplo volvemos justo a lo que estabamso tratando :
un grupo de cabezas rapadas molio a palos a un gay.
y les hago una pregunta:
si borramos de ese pais a los gays , creen ustedes que estos cabezas rapadas acaso no se la agarraran contra otro ?? 

acaso solo los cabezas rapadas son violentos ?? .
casi todos los fines de semana al salir de un boliche se cruza algun grupito y se hacen "los machos" contra otro grupo o contra algun pibe solo.
por ser gay ??
o por que los miro "feo"
o por que miro a la novia de alguno 
o por que no le convido un pucho.

en fin.
se entiende , no ??

hay tantas cosas atras de eso:
hacerse ver, mostrarse que es macho ante el grupo (y buehh.. no se les ocurre otro modo ) .
resentimiento que puede venir de casa.
frustracion en la vida, por saber que no es nada.
etc.


----------



## djwash (Mar 30, 2012)

No te voy a decir que estas equivocado fernandob, puede que se haya retrocedido, pero no es una cuestion ni de los docentes y mucho menos del gobierno, tampoco son los niños, son los padres que no alimentan bien a sus hijos, y no estoy hablando de comida.


----------



## asherar (Mar 31, 2012)

Permitanmé hacer una acotación. 

Yo pienso que, si el ser humano no tiene otro destino que empeorar, entonces no se explica 
cómo DESPUES de época oscura de la edad media, la época de la inquisición, se haya llegado 
a una epoca donde gentes de diferentes religiones pueda caminar más o menos libremente 
por la calle. 
Esto muestra que también hay otros momentos en la historia de la humanidad donde las 
personas se ponen de acuerdo y experimentan un progreso que es innegable. 

Claro que todo se va degradando, pero creo que eso también tiene sus causas.

Lo extraño es cómo algunos aspectos del ser humano sean tan mal comprendidos por la 
propia gente, que algunos pocos puedan engañar tán fácilmente a las masas promoviendo 
ideas erróneas. Desinformación más desinformación igual a manipulación. 
Me refiero a las conversaciones que se publicaron entre Fidel Castro y el actual Papa. 
Sería interesante poder conversar sobre eso, pero sé que a algunos temas sensibles 
es mejor no tocarlos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 31, 2012)

> que algunos pocos puedan engañar tan fácilmente a las masas promoviendo
> ideas erróneas. Desinformación más desinformación igual a manipulación.


ahora si estamos hablando ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ eso es mas o menos lo que quise decir


----------



## asherar (Mar 31, 2012)

Claro, me refiero por ejemplo a este texto tomado de yahoo noticias: 

_"
Fidel y el Papa departieron también sobre los problemas que se ciernen sobre la humanidad, como la crisis ecológica y cultural, y sobre *la incapacidad de la ciencia para dar respuesta a todos los retos del futuro*. ...  
__"
_ 
¡¡¡ Es como que yo me queje de que la empresa Coca cola no venda pañales !!!

Aparte, ¿ qué tienen que decir esos dos de la Ciencia ?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2012)

yo no vi ni lei que charla tuvieron, pero a veces , y mas con gente que NO SE CONOCE (por que seran el papa, fidel  y maria de las castañas, pero no se conocen )  dudo mucho que se den buenas charlas.

asi que calculo que habran tenido unas charlas pedorras, mas de compromiso , de hablar algo por hablar.

coincido con tigo alejandro , pero de nuevo, que mas es de esperarse ?? 
y no lo digo por las personas que eran , sino como ya dije :
NO SE CONOCEN .

es muy dificil que uno trate un tema importante y coherentemente con otra persona que ni conoce, hay cosas que si queres tratarlas bien tenes que debatirlas varias veces, tenerlas en al cabeza armandolas y obvio que la otra parte lo mismo , ambos haciendo un trabajo respecto de dicho tema.
pero si te apareces de descolgado, a las 16:40 frente al papa, el cual viene de dar entrevistas a Dios y maria santisima todo el dia......... y te lo encontras de frente ........le salis con cualquiera tipo :
¿ existe dios ?? 
¿ y los ETS?? 

la charla de el papa y fidel es de lo mas INTRASCENDENTE  que hay .



Mira alejandro, estos temas acerca de lo recientemente cuestionado:


asherar dijo:


> Claro que todo se va degradando, pero creo que eso también tiene sus causas.
> 
> Lo extraño es cómo algunos aspectos del ser humano sean tan mal comprendidos por la
> propia gente, que algunos pocos puedan engañar tán fácilmente a las masas promoviendo
> ...



causas - efectos -- comportamientos 
eso es algo que deberia estudiar el ser humano , las universidades obviamente para no caer.
Pero claro, el comportamiento correcto es algo que justo NO desean los gobernantes, por qu ellos quieren gobernar y no ser gobernados.





asherar dijo:


> Permitanmé hacer una acotación.
> 
> Yo pienso que, si el ser humano no tiene otro destino que empeorar, entonces no se explica
> cómo DESPUES de época oscura de la edad media, la época de la inquisición, se haya llegado
> ...



lo que acotas es cierto, antes no eramos tantos y nos llevabamos como la mona, y hoy es como decis para ser la cantidad que somos.
pero tambien bien decis que todo se va degradando y te acotaria algo:
aca en esto de la historia presente y futura uno no sabe para donde iremos.
si la cosa se degradara mas o se nivelara sola.
cada evento cambia el rumbo.
no se sabe.

pero te contare algo que pienso .
hace mucho me señalaron un libro "NEANDERTHAL "  que cuenta que nosotros evolucionamos y la principal arma o ventaja que teniamos era la inteligencia, y de los distintos tipos de inteligencia la que mas nos distinguio fue  LA CAPACIDAD DE ENGAÑAR a nuestras presas , a nuestros rivales.
de anticiparnos a ellos y predecirlos y planificar engaños y estrategias .
hoy dia yo , en estos ultimos 30 años he notado que la cultura ha cambiado y mucho , hay una evolucion que apunta a eso, por  que hoy dia vivimos en grandes cuidades y ya no tenemos que luchar contra el frio, ni las alimañas, ni nuestros depredadores.
hoy es humanos contra humanos.
somos presas de humanos y somos cazadores de humanos.
cada vez que luchamos por un trabajo.
o que esquivamos un problema.
o que queremos sacar ventaja de otro 
o que el otro no saque ventaja nuestra.

las malvinas
las torres gemelas
la debacle economica inmobiliaria
la inflacion
la recesion
la misma contaminacion 
la inseguridad 
el accidente de tren de once, el de cromagnon .

todo es humanos contra humanos sacando ventaja unos de otros.........y obvio:
el daño que produce eso .


----------



## Imzas (Abr 1, 2012)

EStoy de acuerdo contigo Fernandob, los personajes son los mismos (cazador -presa), solo han cambiado los actores, ahora son humanos. Y tambien concuerdo en eso de las masas, pues estuve leyendo algo de Gnosis Samaeliana, y sin casarme con esta doctrina, encontre varios puntos bastante logicos, uno es, precisamente, que te identificas con el grupo y ya no eres individux, si n``o, parte de la manada, y actuas como tal. Somos realmente pocos los que luchamos por no ser clones de los dem´´as.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2012)

A Lubec le va a gustar


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2012)

Armando un amplificador para guitarra


----------



## Dario (Abr 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A Lubec le va a gustar
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHGasFFjQa4



exelente video, me harian falta un par de esos muebles, mi depto tiene poco lugar 
ah, por cierto, en el minuto 4:30, violacion a las normas del foro y las leyes de la termodinamica -no existe la maquina de movimiento continuo.  jajaja
saludosss


----------



## Nepper (Abr 2, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> exelente video, me harian falta un par de esos muebles, mi depto tiene poco lugar
> ah, por cierto, en el minuto 4:30, violacion a las normas del foro y las leyes de la termodinamica -no existe la maquina de movimiento continuo.  jajaja
> saludosss



vos tambien la conoces? 
yo pensé lo mismo, pero no recordaba las normas del foro


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 2, 2012)

Lamentablemente se desvirtúo el tema no quería llegar a eso solo quería saber porque la palabra HOMOFOBIA no importa...

DOSME genial vídeo esta muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy BUENO 



UUUUUUU WooW el tuyo FOGONAZO, el tuyo esta genial


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2012)

Si el tema es el término Homofóbico, homo está tomado como apócope de homosexual, y fobia ya sabés. No indica género, solo una fobia al homosexual.
Si ese no era el tema, sorry, no leí bien todo el hilo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 2, 2012)

No problem *@Tiger* sigamos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

homo   = hombre en latin 
La palabra fobia es usada en psiquiatría para formar términos que describen al miedo insano (por excesivo) a ciertas cosas (huyy me chifla el moño)
En la mitología griega, Fobos fue el hijo de Ares  y Afrodita . Fobos representa Temor.
lo que entonces vendría a ser ''temor a otro hombre''


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2012)

Eso sería correcto siempre y cuando significara eso, pero no es así. La etimología de homofobia indica homo de homosexual y justamente no debería confundirse con el prefijo homo que significa hombre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

aja te pesque ¡¡¡¡ y vos sabes lo que significa  homo-sexual


también deriva del latín y significa ''de igual sexo''      pero se usa para definir una orientacion sexual


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2012)

Del mismo sexo. Homo=igual, homólogos=similares, etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

palabra homosexual es un híbrido del griego homós (que en realidad significa «igual» y no, como podría creerse, derivado del sustantivo latino homo, «hombre») y del adjetivo latino sexualis, lo que sugiere una relación sentimental y sexual entre personas del mismo sexo, incluido el lesbianismo.2
fuente http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual
 igual lo que escribi mas arriba de lo azul lo sabia de sin consultar



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Del mismo sexo. Homo=igual, homólogos=similares, etc.



estamos diciendo lo mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2012)

Si a mi siempre me gustan igual (o más) las mujeres  . . . eso me constituye en homo (igual) sexual .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

entonces sos lesbiano  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2012)

por eso aclaré que en el término homofobia, se mezcló el apócope de homo-sexual que sería homo, con fobia. Y ése es el significado aceptado y aún convalidado por la RAE


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

si pero era para irritar al gato lavandinoso nomas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2012)

Ves que el avatar no tiene nada que ver? Luego te quejás...........


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2012)

cuanta gente en ese aspecto tiene una fobia real ???
me refiero a que se descontrole en espasmos o quede congelado  o , no se , sintomas fisicos.
eso seria una fobia bien medica.

pero otra cosa es meterle en la cabeza que si no le  pegas a un puto no sos macho, que si te haces amigo de un gay sos vos gay tambien .
eso es cultura, mala cultura.
tribu, grupo .

no es muy distinto a quines quemaban brujas y no eran fobicos, eran solo IGNORANTES MANIPUALDOS.

a veces uno mismo se da maquina , no necesitas a un jefe manipulador, hay muchos casos de tontitos que por querer pertenecer a un grupo , o por querer hacerse notar hacen estupideces.

yo se que el ser humano es imposible de encasillar y mas en lo que se refiere a hacer estupideces o brutadas , pero no confundan:

el que le tiene fobia a volar no se acerca a un avion , NO es que vaya a un avion a romperlo a palos.

el que le tiene fobia a las arañas no se acerca a las arañas, no es que se acerque a las arañas a matarlas.

el que le tiene fobia a la oscuridad no se mete en lugares oscuros , no es que vaya a lugares oscuros a andar tirando tiros o palos al aire.


no mezclen fobia con imbeciles que eligieron o recibieron una cultura  imbecil.
han habido culturas de porqueria, si que las hubo:
los de la diosa no se cuanto que cortaban cabezas, o canibales o quienes mataban a sus vecinos, o tribus que se dedicaban a saquear. .........si habra habido en la historia de el ser humano culturas de porqueria.
matar a las niñas al nacer.
esclavizar a las esposas.
considerar enemigos a quien no sea como nosotros.
mutilar a niños por costumbre (cortar o mutilar  clitoris) .
etc , etc...

pero con nuestra cultura moderna dichas culturas se han ido ELIMINANDO , ya en epoca de el descubrimiento de america y antes siempre las culturas interactuan y unas prevalecen y otras desaparecen.
y las culturas bestiales son ELIMINADAS .
simplemente por que no pueden convivir con la nuestra.
nuestra cultura es mayoria, podemos vivir con leyes millones de personas juntas trabajando y en paz.
y a medida que crecemos y avanzamos en el conocimiento nos vamos dando cuenta de LAS PERRADAS que hemos hecho, las burradas y bestialidades, y de a poco las vamos eliminando .

una cultura digamos canibal sera absorvida por la nuestra y eliminada.
por que no podemos permitir tener vecinos canibales.
una cultura que acepta la esclavitud tambien sera eliminada (que cosa no ?? esas culturas aceptan la esclavitud pero que EL OTRO sea el escalvo , no ellos) .
una cultura que considera a los que son distintos o diferentes tambien se esta intentando eliminar , por que sabemos que da para violencia y lios.


pero  ¿ que ocurre aqui ?? 
en el seno de nuestra sociedad crecen siempre "nenes de mama" y "nenes rebeldes", tambien resentidos o gente que no tuvo la oportunidad de insertarse o gente que nace asi (sociopatas)  .
algunos son simples pelotuditos que no trabajan y estan absolutamente al pedo, no es mas que eso, se da en juventud y no tanto , estoy seguro que hay muchas otras variedades.
pero si fuesen fobicos lo que harian seria juntarse en un barrio cerrado  y vivir ellos juntos , lejos de trolos, negros y no se que mas.
pero no hacen eso.
viven entre la comodidad de nuestra cultura , sin ninguna FOBIA y sin pensar que SI EL RESTO DE LA GENTE FUESE FOBICA  lo mas posible es que ellos  sean victimas de nuestra sociedad, por que ellos tambien son diferentes:
cabezas rapadas.
les cae bien hitler.
visten raro.
son violentos y no siguen las leyes.


asi que , como dije, son solo unas pobres personas que estan al pedo, creo que mas de el 99% de esa gente esta al pedo.
si estudiasen y trabajasen estarian ocupados como para hacer esas cosas.
si tuviesen algo que perder no se arreisgarian a ir presos por homicidio o lesiones.
si tuviesen un poco de autoestima y orgullo y su cultura fuese la que ellos pregonan simplemetne como dije se irian a otro sitio, se harian su propio pueblo en vez de estar como vagos en nuestra sociedad y encima violando las leyes y la razon de NUESTRA CULTURA.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2012)

> el que le tiene fobia a volar no se acerca a un avion , NO es que vaya a un avion a romperlo a palos.


jajaja buen *punto* , muy buen punto


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2012)

Me parece que se están mezclando cosas. Alguien que ataca a otra persona con cualquier excusa es un delincuente, no tiene otro calificativo. Una persona que siente aversión por un homosexual es homofóbico, y eso no quiere decir que vaya a pegarle.
Y realmente no me siento juez de nadie, menos aún para juzgar sus sentimientos o falta de ellos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> . Una persona que siente aversión por un homosexual es homofóbico, y eso no quiere decir que vaya a pegarle.



exacto si sentis aversion no te acercas.

¿ no fuiste pibe ??¿ nunca hiciste estupideces para dar la nota en un grupo ?? 
buneo, hay casos y casos y grupos y grupos.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y realmente no me siento juez de nadie, menos aún para juzgar sus sentimientos o falta de ellos.



llegado un punto si se juzga la falta de ellos .
la empatia es la que nos permite estar relacionados y "sentir" de algun modo el dolor ajeno.
y en parte eso nos frena de causarlo a los demas.
un sociopata en muchos casos por dar un ejemplo es un peligro para la sociedad.





fernandob dijo:


> miren esta pelicula, esta en youtube y la pueden acortar un poco pasando partes, es una historia de indigenas de no se donde .
> dejando de  lado la peicula religiosa onda evangelista, con final feliz o ejemplificador  la cosa es la historia.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9E83UdUBVY&feature=related
> ...



yo mas atras puse este enlace.
es muy interesante, mucho .
por que muestra como eran ciertas tribus, o ciertas culturas.
y como unos pocos individuos mantienen y hacen culturas con sus costumbres ..... brutas para nosotros.

cultura, educacion.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Eso sería correcto siempre y cuando significara eso, pero no es así. La etimología de homofobia indica homo de homosexual y justamente no debería confundirse con el prefijo homo que significa hombre.



Ven que la palabra esta mal expresada no es “temor a los hombres” esta reeeeee mal esa palabra esta re mal inventada si la real academia española la acepta es porque hay un nabo de eso 

esta va de la mano con "metele guacha" (que mier*)
retwiteame (empeoramos)
GyG (genio y groso) esa meguta 





fernandob dijo:


> yo se que el ser humano es imposible de encasillar y mas en lo que se refiere a hacer estupideces o brutadas , pero no confundan:
> 
> el que le tiene fobia a volar no se acerca a un avion , NO es que vaya a un avion a romperlo a palos.
> 
> ...



Ven este tipo es un “GyG” es lo que intento decir desde un principio la palabra no es HOMOFOBICO ESA PALABRA NOOOOOOOO LOS IDENTIFICA A ESA GENTE


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2012)

que es G y G  ??????????????????????????????


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me parece que se están mezclando cosas. Alguien que ataca a otra persona con cualquier excusa es un delincuente, no tiene otro calificativo. Una persona que siente aversión por un homosexual es homofóbico, y eso no quiere decir que vaya a pegarle.
> Y realmente no me siento juez de nadie, menos aún para juzgar sus sentimientos o falta de ellos.



@Tiger con todo respeto sabes que para mi sos un tipazo con todas las letras y sabes lo mucho que aprecio lo que sabes, pero si alguien odia a alguien no le tiene miedo. Yo le tengo miedo a la perra de la cuadra (es verdad no jodo) pero no por eso la odio en todo caso trato de no pasar por hay y no por eso el dueño me dice perrofóbico si bien le tengo miedo (nunca use la palabra odio) entonces seria a favor no en contra en si es contradictorio no sé si lo notas.
Ahora a la inversa odio a un colega, pero no le tengo miedo en su defecto el me tiene miedo a mi ¡¡¡vessss aca estas peor!!! 


Hipotéticamente hablando y me pongo en el caso para no agobiar a nadie. Si me da asco los homosexuales, pero no salgo a golpearlo ni a molestarlo sino a limitarlo de mi espacio sea con indiferencia, rechazo, etc. Y si té fijas no es por miedo ni mucho menos odio sino rechazo la palabra homofóbico no cabe en tal analogía ¿O no?

Si embargo sigue usando la palabra homofóbico para meter a todos lo que “digamos están en contra de ellos” o sea no busco si esta bien o mal la elección o el discernimiento eso no me importa.

Yo comencé con el tópico porque en el video de jazminia habla de homofóbicos y para mí eso es cualquiera. Nada mas por eso se abordó este tema, pero nunca dije que o no que esta mal sino que la palabra no refleja el verdadero significado porque no corresponde, es todo





fernandob dijo:


> que es G y G  ??????????????????????????????



Ya no sos GyG si yo me gasto en leer los papiros que escribis gastate en leer los mio Ptsss"°


----------



## djwash (Abr 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> el que le tiene fobia a la oscuridad no se mete en lugares oscuros , no es que vaya a lugares oscuros a andar tirando tiros o palos al aire.



Te equivocaste ahi, en vez de tiros y palos deberia andar prendiendo luces, despues le va a tener fobia a las boletas de la luz...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2012)

una ves yo le tenia fobia a un vaso ,no a los vasos ,era a uno solo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 3, 2012)

La única manera de entenderse es dar el mismo significado a las palabras. Si no tenemos acuerdo en esto, no se puede hablar.


> (Del ingl. _homophobia_).* 1.     * f. Aversión obsesiva hacia las personas homosexuales.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## asherar (Abr 3, 2012)

El problema con la RAE es que la lengua hablada se la lleva por delante, y al cabo de un tiempo 
la RAE termina legitimándola. 
Pero bueh, está bien: tomemos la RAE como referencia.

Sin embargo, es buena la idea de estudiar la forma como la gente se expresa. 
Es notable lo que surge cuando uno analiza en detalle, por ejemplo los insultos.
Un autor rosarino (Argentina) hace unos años escribió un libro sobre las malas palabras. 

Lo interesante de los insultos es cuando uno los emplea en forma visceral. 
Ahí sale lo que uno tiene grabado muy en el fondo del "mate" (cabeza). 
Vos podés explicar todo lo que quieras que no sos discriminador, pero luego, sin pensarlo 
mucho, insultás a alguien diciéndole "h de p", y revelás que en alguna medida discriminás a las "p". 

Una frase más colorida es la del tipo que, para afirmar su hombría puesta en duda, amenaza: 
"te voy a romper el ...", revelando que considera seriamente la posibilidad de una relación 
homosexual.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2012)

> "te voy a romper el ...", revelando que considera seriamente la posibilidad de una relación
> homosexual.


pero si es a patadas lo que quiere romper ,no creo que este considerando ninguna relacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

Como se llama la relación borceguí - cu#o ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2012)

no se pero le quiere poner una zapateria en el , bueno ay


----------



## asherar (Abr 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero si es a patadas lo que quiere romper ,no creo que este considerando ninguna relacion



También lo pensé, pero la otra posibilidad no queda excluida de todos modos. 
Es más, cuando se aclara lo de "a patadas" es justamente para que no haya 
malentendidos de esa índole. 
La reafirmación de la hombría tiene una connotación generalmente de tipo sexual, 
más que de violencia. Ves, ahí depende de qué asocia determinado grupo social. 
Los famosos "códigos".


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2012)

Mientras tanto, en Battlefield3


----------



## djwash (Abr 3, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en Battlefield3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWFwp4LSo-w





Que groso el ultimo jaja, estoy juntando para ver si puedo adquirir una HD 6770 para poder correr un poco mejor estos juegos, vos tenes la misma onboard que yo, asique sabes que tira lo justo para que anden algunos juegos, pero hasta ahi nomas, aguante el lag...

Taca que tal corre ese juego en tu pc?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2012)

Ja, Ese juego no lo tengo en la nueva PC. El SSD no da para tanto. Tengo solo Metro2033 y Borderlands en Steam. Pero los corro a través de la 470. Ahí si no se laguea nada XD.

¿Por que no estiras un poco más y vas por la 6870? son 110USD contra 180USD y vas a ir de poca para un largo rato.

Me alegro que les gustara el vídeo de BF3.


----------



## djwash (Abr 3, 2012)

Jajaja, que lindo seria tener esos precios aca, la 6870 esta entre 300/360 obamas, la 6770 sale U$S 220, y a eso le sumas una fuente, ya que tengo una generica por el momento...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2012)

Wow, que precios de mi%&"·$da...

Indescriptible. En fin, se hace lo que se puede con lo que se tiene. Con la fuente no te preocupes, si no vas por algo tan poderoso, una fuente de 400 o 500W de marca reconocida te va a funcionar bien. Acá uso una PC Power & Cooling de 400W y con todo el equipo a full los 4 núcleos y la gráfica a tope a 29ºC de ambiente sigue muy silenciosa la bendita fuente esa. Es más, me atrevo a decir que soportaría una 580 Sin problemas, inclusive con otra pequeña apoyándola en PhysX con un X6.


----------



## djwash (Abr 3, 2012)

Muy linda tu fuente, aunque aca ni en capital tienen esa marca, hay otras que pueden andar...

Y los precios si son de terror, entra a mercadolibre.com.ar y vas a ver, seguro que no duras mucho mirando el sitio, muchos dan precios en dolares, y esta a 4.40 pesos AR, pero muchos te lo cobran a 4.70 pesos AR, por eso te digo que tenes que estoy juntando...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2012)

Juaz... En ese rango de potencia en calidad, hay Antec, Silverstone, Corsair, Seasonic, PCP&C y por último CoolerMaster (Que en sus series de poca potencia son algo berretas). No creo que sufras demasiado por eso. El tema de la gráfica si es algo de más importancia. El Video integrado de la M5A88 no es malo, para las tareas diarias de ofimática, navegación, inclusive Flash corre a través de él. Pero cuando le exiges enseguida notas que la fluidez se va al caracho.

Igual la 550Ti anda un poco arriba que la 6770 y en precios quizás la encuentras ahora ya más baratita.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2012)

Como estamos con los _homos_...

El problema es que falla la base del razonamiento: Hay dos raíces, una griega (_homos_) que significa _igual/es_, de ahí sala la homosexualidad (atracción por un igual, en oposición a la atracción por un distinto: heterosexualidad). Homogéneo y heterogéneo tienen la misma base y no tienen nada que ver con los hombres, tal como un _homónimo _es quien se llama igual que yo.
En latín, _igual_ era _aequus_, de donde vienen el _ecualizador _("el que iguala/_equipara_") y la _equidad_ y la _equivalencia_, entre otras.

La otra raíz es _homo_, que quiere decir _hombre_ en latín. De ahí vienen _hombre _(sin ir más lejos), _homínido_ y varias más. En cambio, la palabra griega para _hombre_ es _anthropos_, de donde salen el  _antropocentrismo_, la _antropología_ y los _antropófagos_, entre otras.

Dos raíces similares pero con significados muy distintos.
El _homofóbico (raíz griega) _no odia a los hombres, sino a los _homosexuales (raíz griega de nuevo) _(sean hombres o mujeres). Quien odia a la raza humana es _antropofóbico (raíz griega)_. En cambio, quien ama a los _Homo Sapiens (en latín)_ es un _filántropo (raíz griega)_.

No es raro que estas raíces se confundan...


Saludos


----------



## Dario (Abr 4, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Como estamos con los _homos_...
> 
> El problema es que falla la base del razonamiento: Hay dos raíces, una griega (_homos_) que significa _igual/es_, de ahí sala la homosexualidad (atracción por un igual, en oposición a la atracción por un distinto: heterosexualidad). Homogéneo y heterogéneo tienen la misma base y no tienen nada que ver con los hombres, tal como un _homónimo _es quien se llama igual que yo.
> En latín, _igual_ era _aequus_, de donde vienen el _ecualizador _("el que iguala/_equipara_") y la _equidad_ y la _equivalencia_, entre otras.
> ...



cachito me haces acordar de mariano grondona de tinelli jajajaja


----------



## Cacho (Abr 4, 2012)

Prefiero a ese que al original 
(aunque no sé de qué me río, si ninguno de los dos zafa ni un poquito )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2012)

O sea que mi amplificador tiene un Homolizador 

Antropófago . . .  se come a un hombre ? hno:

Tambiién tengo un vecino  filántropo_ , pero cada tanto ama a un Pitecantropus_


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2012)

D@rio esta bueno me habia olvidado de marianito grondona  en serio estamo muy mmm del latin extremu 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que mi amplificador tiene un Homolizador
> 
> Antropófago . . .  se come a un hombre ? hno:[/I]



y si es stereo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2012)

Hay gente que le tiene filofobia al filántropo . . .  fíjate fíjate


----------



## Imzas (Abr 4, 2012)

y quienes queman ampolletas (bombillas) son filamentofobicos? pss:


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

para los amantes de el deporte :

http://www.hell.tv/t/videos/4942/da...a.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wahoha



y aca de verdad unas lindas peliculas para ver :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2012)

*Traé la lumbise que vamo a pescar . . . . *


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=T4FIS1FnOQg


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2012)

espectacular video ...................................


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2012)

Y más sin embargo, flota...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 11, 2012)

bueno muchachos , aca un video muy interesante, que muestra en verdad que SI SE PUEDEN ENSEÑAR COSAS UTILES  a los chicos y a los grandes tambien .

cuando hablamso de materias filtro, o de cosas que nos enseñan al pedo, pues que hay muchisimas cosas que son utiles, aca el video de youtube y pego luego el texto :

un ejemplo, que se puede multiplicar con EDUCACION UTIL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CGir60wKNJM

Niños paran autobús escolar en EEUU tras desmayo del conductor

MILTON, Washington, EE.UU. (AP) — Una decena de escolares evitó un accidente de potenciales consecuencias funestas, al detener un autobús cuyo conductor sufrió un desmayo.
La cámara de seguridad del vehículo mostró cómo Jeremy Wuitschick, de 13 años, acudió corriendo por el pasillo en auxilio del indispuesto conductor y logró hacerse con el control del volante el lunes por la mañana.
Wuitschick vio que el conductor comenzó a sufrir espasmos y perdió el control de sus brazos justo cuando el autobús entraba en la escuela Surprise Lake Middle School, en Milton, a unos 48 kilómetros (30 millas) al sur de Seattle.
Wuitschick vio cómo se dilataban de forma extraordinaria los ojos del conductor al mismo tiempo que tenía dificultad para respirar.
Los estudiantes son escuchados en un video mientras gritan, "¡Oh Dios mío!" y "¡llamen a urgencias! ¡llamen a urgencias!" — al comprender que el autobús había quedado descontrolado. Otros gritaban "¡paren el autobús!" y "¡saquen las llaves del encendido!"
Wuitschick retiró las llaves y logró detener el autobús.
"Pensé que no quería morir", dijo Wuitschick. "Giré a la derecha y a un lado de la carretera. Saqué las llaves del encendido y comenzamos a perder velocidad lentamente, y grité, ¡que alguien llame a urgencias!"
Wuitschick y otro estudiante, Johnny Wood, que había recibido entrenamiento de primeros auxilios en la Cruz Roja, comenzó a presionar el pecho del conductor hasta que llegaron los primeros adultos.
El superintendente de las escuelas Jeff Short dijo el martes que carecía de información sobre el estado del conductor, de 43 años, hospitalizado en "estado grave". Su esposa pidió que no fueran dados detalles mientras eran notificados los familiares, dijo Short.
Los estudiantes son adiestrados en las medidas a tomar — apagar el motor — en caso de que se desmaye el conductor, dentro de un cursillo de seguridad.
"Viene muy bien en este tipo de situaciones", dijo Short. "Creo que hicieron una labor sobresaliente".
El autobús no chocó con vehículo alguno y nadie resultó herido.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 11, 2012)

quiero un par de brocas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

Ese uJERO cuadrado ya se posteó , o aqui o en avances tecnológicos . . . y mis mechas mal afiladas hacen uJEROS triangulares


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 12, 2012)

las mias asen bujeros en 8 y mandan a volar la pieza...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2012)

Jaajjajajaa, esos momentos cuando uno desea brocas de diamante


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2012)

que la fabricaron en la tierra de los picapiedras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

Yo tengo una mecha "caminadora" ¿ y que ? , marcás el uJERO con un punzón y la mecha camina por toda la pieza , y si es un frente de aluminio , mejor . . .  así se nota que fué hecho a mano tas .


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo tengo una mecha "caminadora" ¿ y que ? , marcás el uJERO con un punzón y la mecha camina por toda la pieza , y si es un frente de aluminio , mejor . . .  así se nota que fué hecho a mano tas .


----------



## chclau (Abr 14, 2012)

http://martinjetpack.com/video-gallery.aspx


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2012)

Leeeendo para evitar las conglomeraciones de tránsito


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 15, 2012)

son como minis helicópteros al pedo como todo sueño americano, pero helicóptero al fin


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Gráficos  por  computación.


Ya no más películas filmadas en grandes estudios.



Toda la ambientación se puede hacer mediante gráficos desarrollados en laboratorios de computación


http://player.vimeo.com/video/34678075?title=0


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2012)

gracias me la agendo.
cuando el investigador de mi esposa me filme saliendo de el telo con una piba le muestro el video y le digo que esta montado.

que salia de un bar con un amigo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> gracias me la agendo.
> cuando el investigador de mi esposa me filme saliendo de el telo con una piba le muestro el video y le digo que esta montado.
> 
> *que salia de un bar con un amigo*.


pues puede ser contraproducente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

Mejor que editen el frente del edificio y te hagan la escuela de los chicos . . .  fuiste a hablar con la maestra.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 18, 2012)

JE JE JE nada que no se pueda hacer con una buena *amiga* 


```
A finales de los años 1980, una computadora Commodore Amiga equipada con una aceleradora Video Toaster era capaz de producir efectos comparados a sistemas dedicados que costaban el triple. Un Video Toaster junto a Lightwave ayudó a producir muchos programas de televisión y películas, entre las que se incluyen Babylon 5, Seaquest DSV y Terminator II
```


----------



## Dario (Abr 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> gracias me la agendo.
> cuando el investigador de mi esposa me filme saliendo de el telo con una piba le muestro el video y le digo que esta montado.
> 
> que salia de un bar con un amigo.


jajaja... que gracioso no sabia que te espiaban


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2012)

un café, con un amigo? no me vayas a meter en tus líos !

mirá lo que  puede pasar ...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

eso es canibalismo paranoico:

cuando los de eeuu hayan acabado con sus "enemigos"........... ¿ como lo sabran ??? 
no hay forma.

y seguiran.........comiendose entre ellos.........

me encanto la alegoria de ese video .


----------



## Nepper (Abr 21, 2012)

muy bueno!!!
falta comunicación... tipico de los problemas de los humanos...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2012)

muy buen video *asherar* naaaa que eso de la *INS* lo voy a googlear


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2012)

En el año setentialgo , en Bs As se cagaron a tiros un falcon verde con un 504 rojo con 4 "melenudos" . . . que eran del servicio de inteligencia , o sea eso mismo del video


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2012)

eran melenudos contra bigotones


----------



## Dario (Abr 22, 2012)

che... y a todo esto... ¿como se llama esta peli?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eran melenudos contra bigotones



 si si eran los melenudos conocido como los meloudos contra los  bigotones, ambos de lentes tamaño ventanal 

*D@rio* no creo que sea una pelicula se ve como un corto o una publicidad


----------



## capitanp (Abr 25, 2012)

No puedo terminar de ver este video....






 

Me duele el estomago....



Aca otro video, el problema que este individuo FrancoParisi pretende ser presidente de chile


----------



## sjuan (Abr 25, 2012)

este es un ejemplo de como la gente simpre encuentra un modo mal de hacer las cosas o una forma de utilizar los avances para hacer daño a los demás. el tipo es un completo imbécil, en varias ocasiones está apunto de suicidarse


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 25, 2012)

"toda esta aplicacion del proceso cientifico" esa frase fue exelsa, me causo demaciada risa tendre que decirla cada que me saque datos de la manga...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2012)

en el video de energia gratis para todo s no es asi.
si enchufa el inverter en la linea de 220v hace un desastre.
no podes poner 2 fuentes de 220vca asi nomas, no se bien como es la cosa pero es seguro que por lo menso tenes que sincronizar las señales de CA , sino haces tremendo desastre......
es un zapayo peligroso ese.

el del motor autosustentable por su inercia, ese es otro tema, quisiera tenerlo de vecino asi amanezco alegre, cagandome de risa.
vecino en la cuadra, no pegado eso si .


----------



## capitanp (Abr 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> es un zapayo peligroso ese.
> 
> .


 

quiere ser presidente de chile... altamente peligroso


----------



## Dario (Abr 25, 2012)

sjuan dijo:


> este es un ejemplo de como la gente simpre encuentra un modo mal de hacer las cosas o una forma de utilizar los avances para hacer daño a los demás. el tipo es un completo imbécil, en varias ocasiones está apunto de suicidarse
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU



es una pena que lo destruyo... bue... el que tiene guita hace lo que le place...  
saben, este aparatito me hubiese venido como anillo al dedo este lunes por la noche. les cuento que esa noche, se armo un tirioteo al frente de mi casa. al lado, vive mi hermana con mi sobrinito de 3 años y mi cuñado en una vivienda de prearmado como le decimos aqui, afortunadamente por el frente, tiene una tapia de 1.20 mts de alto que tiene entre 15 y 20 impactos de bala que de otra manera, si no estaba alli, hubiesen terminado con la vida de mi hermana y su familia. gracias a la mala politica de seguridad que tenemos, cuando fuimos a denunciar no nos dieron importancia y nos dijeron que si no hay heridos no se puede actuar. ahi es donde entra el deseo de venganza, cuando uno se siente abandonado por las instituciones y el gobierno... de verdad, me hubiese gustado tener algo asi para defenderme. claro que yo mejoraria un poco la estabilidad jeje ... perdonen que lo tome un poco para la charla pero, si uno se pone a hacerse problemas termina loco... bue... que le vamos a hacer, al mal tiempo buena cara... saludosss


----------



## Nepper (Abr 28, 2012)

sjuan dijo:


> este es un ejemplo de como la gente simpre encuentra un modo mal de hacer las cosas o una forma de utilizar los avances para hacer daño a los demás. el tipo es un completo imbécil, en varias ocasiones está apunto de suicidarse
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU



es un pasante de


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2012)

sjuan dijo:


> este es un ejemplo de como la gente simpre encuentra un modo mal de hacer las cosas o una forma de utilizar los avances para hacer daño a los demás. el tipo es un completo imbécil, en varias ocasiones está apunto de suicidarse
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU


En serio se creen que esto funciona?





fernandob dijo:


> en el video de energia gratis para todo s no es asi.
> si enchufa el inverter en la linea de 220v hace un desastre.
> no podes poner 2 fuentes de 220vca asi nomas, no se bien como es la cosa pero es seguro que por lo menso tenes que sincronizar las señales de CA , sino haces tremendo desastre......
> es un zapayo peligroso ese.
> ...


Del motor autosustentable no comento porque es una gansada, pero lo de conectar placas solares y otras fuentes de energía a la red... eso ya se viene haciendo y hace mucho, tiene la ventaja de no requerir baterías en tu casa porque la red es "tu acumulador". Cuando tenés energía de sobra se la entregás a la red, de noche, la red te entrega energía a vos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2012)

es ttremendamente poca la energia que entrega un panel solar y  si a eso le sumas las perdidas de el inverter y demas.
luego lso costos.

cuando uno posee un panel solar solo y baterias y vive en el medio de la nada tiene que cuidar cada detalle, de consumo.
cada carga que compra debera ser de muy bajo consumo.

LUEGO  , hace la prueba de conectar una fase a otra : haces un corto.
por que estan desfasadas, son distintas fuentes.

asi que el inverter que se compre para ello no alcanza, debe ser algun equipo que ademas permita esta inter-conexion , no tengo claro todos lso parametros necesarios, si solo es sincronizar la semoide o algo mas.

pero si se que la energia que le das a la red es poca y te confiias a la noche y enchufas csoas comunes y muy pronto consumis lo que de dia entregaste.

en fin, cosa de cada uno .

ahh.. amne de avisarle a la compañia, por que hay medidores que poseen traba anti -hurot o anti trampa y no giran  al revez.


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2012)

Un sistema de 4KW de potencia instalada, ocupa una superficie de 32m2 de paneles, cuesta aproximadamente 15.000 dólares incluyendo todos los elementos (para conexión a la red eléctrica), y produce unos 6400 kWh al año. El costo de ese equipo se amortiza en un período de 4 a 8 años tomando todos los costos necesarios (incluyendo mantenimiento y seguro) y tiene una vida útil estimada de 20 años.

No es el negocio del siglo, pero el señor que lo propone no es ningún loco peligroso. La producción de energía distribuida ya hace años que funciona. Parece mentira que a un tipo que quiere fomentar el progreso, desde un foro de gente con formación técnica lo llamen loco peligroso.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2012)

chclau:

no se de costos, pero decime, no es un poco ligerito ese señor ?? 

es asi ?? con solo poner el inversor en el medidor o en el enchufe funciona ??
por que ese señor esta asesorando, y si un autodidacta va a comprar esas cosas y lo conecta, ¿ le funcionara ??

si vos me pones un informe tecnico un poco serio con los datos tecnicos y consejso, pues vale, es otra cosa.
pero aca se critica la ligereza de ese señor.

PD aca en Argentina me viene la boleta de luz cada mes por medio.
me vienen 100 $ ( 25 U$ ) por bimestre .
eso es 150 dolares al año .

eso es 1500 dolares en 10  años

en fin, que cada uno haga cuentas a ver como amortizas esos 15 mil dolares.

si imagino en 10 años seria 1500 dolares al año 
o sea 125 dolares al mes.

luego hago cuentas solo para imaginar :
6400 Kh h al año

6400 dividido 365  = 17 Kw h 
como tenemso sol digamos asi sin saber 10 hs por dia si todos lso dias hay sol:
1,7 Kw hora -

el equipo que propones es un buen generador , indudable.
es obvio que estas vendiendole energia a la empresa continuamente .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

chclau: supongo que eso cuesta internacionalmente, pero tenés idea de cuanto costaría en Argentina?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2012)

igual por las cuentas no es tanto para ahorrar en el hogar sino para "hacer negocios" .
por que por las cuentas que hice no mucha gente gasta ha



chclau dijo:


> Un sistema de 4KW de potencia instalada, ocupa una superficie de 32m2 de paneles, cuesta aproximadamente *15.000 dólares* incluyendo todos los elementos (para conexión a la red eléctrica), y produce unos 6400 kWh al año. El costo de ese equipo se amortiza en un perío*do de 4 a 8 años* tomando todos los costos necesarios (incluyendo mantenimiento y seguro) y tiene una vida útil estimada de 20 años.
> 
> No es el negocio del siglo, pero el señor que lo propone no es ningún loco peligroso. La producción de energía distribuida ya hace años que funciona. Parece mentira que a un tipo que quiere fomentar el progreso, desde un foro de gente con formación técnica lo llamen loco peligroso.


15 mil dolares en 5 años es 3 mil dolares al año .
es decir 500 dolares por bimestre.
eso no es para ahorrar el consumo propio.

y si vamso a hacer negocios sabemos  que es mas negocio (y sucio)  el generar con  combustibles.


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2012)

No tengo idea de cuanto costaría en Chile o en Argentina. No sé si lo saben, pero Chile es uno de los países más avanzados del mundo en adopción e implementación de nuevas tecnologías. Por lo menos en telecomunicaciones, hasta donde yo sé, es así.

El ejemplo que di de un equipo, cada uno lo tiene que escalar según su consumo real. 6400kWh de consumo al año es, me parece, bastante, y es para alguien que quiere ganar un poco de plata vendiéndole energía a la compañía.

Puede ser que la energía en Argentina sea barata (relativamente al mundo, no al bolsillo del consumidor) y hoy por hoy no convenga, habría que hacer un cálculo. Pero el problema sería de factibilidad económica, no técnica. Y habría que hacer el mismo cálculo en Chile.

Y di los costos aproximados acá en Israel, que es un país más caro que lo que es USA o Europa. En USA, un sistema de 6kW te sale 11.000 dólares instalado y funcionando. Es un ejemplo, nomás. De paso, creo que los cálculos se hacen tomando la potencia de los paneles pico, multiplicado por 8 horas al día, 200 días al año, para incluir días nublados, pérdidas de conversión, etc. etc.


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

No se olviden del Subsidio, el costo real en Argentina es mucho mayor que los $100 que pagamos la mayoria, algo asi como $250 (> u$s50).

Entonces pasa a ser una *renta durante 20 años* que es la *vida útil* de ese sistema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

yo pago por 55 dias de consumo casi 200 pesos con subsidio por 814 wat


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Yo pago unos $75.00 (*u$s 16.93*) por unos 550/580 KW bimestrales (zona Norte del Gran Bs. As. - 22 Km del Congreso) e incluye el gasto de la casa y mi taller de reparaciones. Ferny vive en un depto entonces tiene un poco mas de KW de gasto.


Pero consideremos que en la plena ciudad de Córdoba (capital de la homónima provincia) por un consumo de 630 Kw pagaron en Noviembre 2011 la cantidad de $260.00 (*u$s 58.70*); el tema subsidios en nuestro país como que *esta totalmente desubicado* (en mi entender tiene foco en los votos).


También consideremos que lo expresado al respecto de generar durante el día e inyectar en las líneas de distribucción es algo que están usando en paises que tienen costos mayores por KW/h unitario con lo cual la amortización de esa inversión se realiza mucho antes. 

Ese nivel de inversión para particulares en nuestro país parece exagerada pero es algo que analizado completante tiene un valor de retorno adecuado, es parte de la historia de la economía en la que vivimos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

y no hace falta boletas,recibos o algo mas? con solo inyectar a la red corriente el medidor gira al reves,,,y con los nuevos medidores como sera la cosa?


> Pero consideremos que en la plena ciudad de Córdoba (capital de la homónima provincia) por un consumo de 630 Kw pagaron en Noviembre 2011 la cantidad de $260.00 (u$s 58.70); el tema subsidios en nuestro país como que esta totalmente desubicado (en mi entender tiene foco en los votos)


deve ser porque de barrio a barrio cambia el monto del subsidio,por lo menos aca en adrogue es asi


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2012)

ja...espero que no lea esto uno de los que andan colgados, a ver si se le ocurre pedir el medidor solo para venderle a la empresa la misma energia que saca de colgarse a solo 10 metros de distancia ...

ma que maquina de movimiento perpetuo, je


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Gustavo


el-rey-julien dijo:


> y no hace falta boletas,recibos o algo mas? con solo inyectar a la red corriente el medidor gira al reves,,,y con los nuevos medidores como sera la cosa? .....


Ese tema en esos paises esta *Reglamentado* y tienen *Entes de Control* que funcionan como corresponde; además no podes hacerlo por hacerlo, debes iniciar un tramite con tu proyecto que sera evaluado/corregido y finalmente aprobado. En nuestro país dichos Entes no han funcionado desde que privatizaron las empresas a principios de los 90's tanto es así que el Director en representación del Estado siempre firmo todo BIEN y ahora han salido a hacer lio para tapar otras cosas. 




el-rey-julien dijo:


> ..... deve ser porque de barrio a barrio cambia el monto del subsidio,por lo menos aca en adrogue es asi


Cuando elaboraron ese tema alla por el 2003 tomaron en cuenta dos puntos:
a-) Calificaron las zonas en: residenciales de bajo nivel, medio, alto, comerciales, industriales, etc.
b-) y tomaron en cuenta ciertos escalones de consumo para definir el valor del KW/h.
Luego fueron haciendo retoques según los aumentos de consumo pero cada vez que querian acercarse al valor que correspondia se armaba el lio y suspendian dichos aumentos; por eso las boletas vienen con varios puntos que nadie entiende.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

buena idea ,pero yo creo que el medidor quedaría parado ,aunque no se que pasaria si le meten corriente de otra fase ??estallara el medidor?

residencial con asfalto se paga mas entonces,mi boleta dice residencial y estoy en medio del campo????


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ja...espero que no lea esto uno de los que andan colgados, a ver si se le ocurre pedir el medidor solo para venderle a la empresa la misma energia que saca de colgarse a solo 10 metros de distancia ...
> 
> ma que maquina de movimiento perpetuo, je


no lo habia pensado, pero ahora que lo mencionas...
aun espero datos tecnicos acerca de enchufar una fuente externa a la linea, en alguna ocacion vi la instalacion de un generador y tenian un interruptor  dos polos dos tiros que conmutaba entre la linea y el generador, segun me explicaron presisamente era para evitar cortos por el posible desfase, quisiera ahondaran en ese tema


haaaa y ya consideraron los posibles robos de esos paneles?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2012)

> haaaa y ya consideraron los posibles robos de esos paneles?


el perrito tendrá nueva cucha con techo de panel solar ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

El tema va por que la generación casera debe ser MUY ESTABLE en cuanto a la fase propia y la variación de fase en el tiempo acorde a la provisión que realiza la empresa energética. Se debe poner en fase antes de conectar las generación propio a la distribucción externa a nuestros domicilios.

Por otra parte generar caseramente con combustibles fósiles (petróleo o derivados, gas, etc.) es algo anti-económico debido al costo de los mismos en casi todo el mundo a no ser que pinches alguna cañería de algún oleducto como ha pasado varias veces en nuestro país.

Este tipo de generación esta más bien basado en las energías renovables como la solar y la eólica. La hidráulica ya es explotada por las empresas generadoras ó los estados (paises).


En la Web hay mucha información al respecto de como deben ser los equipos y también se puede encontrar las exigencias en los paises que asi lo permiten, es cuestión de ponerse a buscar y leer, leer trankilito.-


----------



## fernandob (Abr 29, 2012)

ja-........... pensaba si se entera de esto alguno que tenga un gimnasio.
le conecta por abajo a todas las bicis fijas un sistema de poleas y a un generador.

arriba los clientes pagan por pedalear y abajo estan generando electricidad.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 29, 2012)

buena idea tras buena idea fer, los espero en mi gimnacio....


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2012)

Si no me equivoco, uno de los requisitos para poner estos generadores es que sean trifásicos, no creo que la compañía de electricidad tenga ganas de andar lidiando con generadores desbalanceados, ya bastante tienen con las cargas desbalanceadas.


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2012)

La ciudad de las hormigas

http://www.dump.com/biggestant/


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 30, 2012)




----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 30, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyOY-MsArF0&feature=related


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> La ciudad de las hormigas
> 
> http://www.dump.com/biggestant/



pensaron ?? 
"que bonito " 

destruyeron toda la ciudad de hormigas solo para curiosear, inundaron toda su colonia de ese fluido.
encima al hacerlo seguro destruyeron canales de tierra floja.
en vez de colocar pequeños automatas o sensores miniatura moviles y con un sonar o algo ir siguiiendo el movimiento y asi hacer el mapa.

no :
inundo  y destruyo.

ya vendra un dia una especie ET y usara el mismo metodo en una ciudad y nosotros nso escandalizaremos.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 30, 2012)

Millones de hormigas al carajo,........ si me dí cuenta. Los experimentos de los humanos son así, el reino animal parece no importar...Cobayas, hormigas, ratones...monos....nos la suda.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2012)

Y ahora van por los Lemures


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2012)

lei una vez que en lso bosques lo que hacian era fumigar zonas, de varios arboles a la redonda y ponian redes en el piso.
asi lo que caian (insectos, pequeños mamifeos , pajaros) era lo que vivia en esos arboles.

un metodo ....no se si llamarlo cientifico ??


----------



## Electronec (Abr 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ahora van por los Lemures



Va de incógnito...ahora es un troglodita con muy mala leche...jeje.

...será para que no lo pillen.


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2012)

Sí, yo también lo pensé.

Lo raro es que al principio vi el final del video y no entendía como carajo habían logrado mantener intactas las estructuras hasta que rebobiné y vi la inundación de cemento.

Se acuerdan que una vez, para analizar un asteroide le tiramos un cacho de hierro del tamaño de una heladera para ver el espectro de la explosión? Yo ahí me imaginé si del asteroide nos tiraban algo de vuelta para devolver el favor... Menos mal que el asteroide no tenía ET (o si tenía, ya nos tienen junados y se la bancan como Gran Danés al lado de un pequinés).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Va de incógnito...ahora es un troglodita con muy mala leche...jeje.
> 
> ...será para que no lo pillen.


y que quiere decir eso?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2012)

si lo de las hormigas tambien me parece extraño.

por que si tiras cemento muy liquido como en ese caso este abalndara la tierra circundante y no seguira los ductos.

recordemos que esos ductos fueron realizados por hormigas para hormigas, asi que no ccreo que tengan gran consistencia.
podria aceptar si lo que mandaron fue un gas y de algun modo pueden visualizar el camino , .
pero ese cemento bien liquido , no veo como hizo para quedar en los ductos asi como quedo sin filtrar en la tierra .

me parece muy extraño .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2012)

¡ La pucha que histérico/ca !


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2012)

histerica y bolu..... por que si ves que la moto esta girando ya fue, dejala.
ya zafaste de un accidente que te hubiese costado tu salud.listo .
fin de el dia y a dar las gracias.
un perfecto pelot..........


----------



## djwash (May 4, 2012)

Estuvo cerca de que le pasara lo mismo que a Marco Simoncelli el año pasado...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 5, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ La pucha que histérico/ca !
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaOVNqA7lBA



Pasión, se llama pasión. Ya sea por el deporte o por soldar silicio a las PCB. 

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2012)

pero hay que saber ver cuando ya no da mas la cosa y suerte pa la proxima...


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2012)

exacto !! helminto ............................


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pasión, se llama pasión. Ya sea por el deporte o por soldar silicio a las PCB.
> 
> Saludos!


 

Si , imaginame a mi haciendo lo mismo cuando vuelo un par de Mosfets 


 . . . . Dosmetras


----------



## fernandob (May 6, 2012)

en el caso de el video seria algo similar a que tu placa fallo, se quemo algo y vos "la atacas" (literal)  con el soldaddor , te pones a quemar las soldaduras  mientras puteas y amenazas a la placa.........  :cabezon:


----------



## YIROSHI (May 7, 2012)

*Nuevo LG Cinema 3D Sound 9.1 藍光家庭劇院*​




        Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica (May 7, 2012)

Disculpame, pero yo me quedo 100mil veces con un buen sistema 2.1 a estar con un sistem a 5.1, va a mi me parece inservible, talvez para la persona que tiene juegos o ve peliculas va barbaro.
Por cierto me molesta mucho como despues de la pelicula "Avatar" le ponen 3D a todo. Principalmente que nosotros ya vemos en 3D, lo que vemos en la pelicula es el sistema estereoscopico, y en audio no existe tal cosa como el 3d.

Disculpen pero estos chabones me hacen calentar!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2012)

jajaj lo mismo digo alegandro


----------



## Nepper (May 8, 2012)

ok, me voy a comprar la Pley 3, pero no saco su maximo rendimiento en mi TRC, así que tendré que comprarme un LED 42", pero ya que me gasto en el LED, mejor me compro un LG CINEMA 3D, pero no puedo comprar solo el LG, necesito además comprar los parlantes, pero ¿donde los hubico? voy a sacar la mesa del comedor y comprar un sillon de terciopelo para la maxima comodidad, ¿y donde como? tendré que hacer un comedor anexo a la cocina, ya que voy a agrandar la casa le hago la habitación separada a los mellisos, pero no tengo mas espacio, tengo que hacer un piso nuevo. Me conviene mudarme a una casa mas grande...

Niños, no nos queda mas dinero para comprar la Pley 3....


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2012)

y cuanto sale cambiar un láser de la play ?


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2012)

estaba buscando el tema de alarmas y control de acceso y vi este video.

fijense en la pared de atras, que de vuestro lado derecho esta la boca de luz y arriba lo que parece ser un control de algo , tipo de alarma.
¿ saben de que marca es ?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=34hWlRJHCqs#


 jaaaaa , a que no pueden despegar la vista de esas tetas !!!!!!!! jaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2012)

Si es marca SINÑOCORPI


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 8, 2012)

la pucha suena a lindo,grandes senos y no se puede ver ,,,lo mas raro es que si me dirigo a la pagina de los vides si lo veo,pero si lo quiero reproducir desde acá me sale error


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es marca SINÑOCORPI
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frCMS7PPg2g



ven , para eso es que se mejora la resolucion , alta definicio en video y eso.
para todo lo que es videos de naturaleza y biologia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si lo quiero reproducir desde acá me sale error


 
Andrés no permite que te reproduzcas aquí !


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2012)

ja.el foro lleno de conejos y lemures..............un despelote total .

y luego ............ quien limpia ??


----------



## Electronec (May 13, 2012)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2012)

ta bueno  .......................


----------



## Helminto G. (May 16, 2012)

emm, se que a muchos no les va a gustar, pero es una pelicula que estoy esperando desde hace casi dos años y la verdad esos tipos se la rifan y la pelicula va a estar chingona...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2012)

Jajajaja !

***************************************************


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_nPPAOpgQns#!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2012)

Tramposo con el goy jejeje


----------



## asherar (May 19, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2012)

a ese tipo lo llevas al programa de marley y se queda con toda la plata del concurso , el canal, las chicas que hacen de secretarias, las panelistas y encima le quedan debiendo..


es espectacular.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

. . . y a mi que me cuesta embocarla . . .

de a una


----------



## Nepper (May 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> a ese tipo lo llevas al programa de marley y se queda con toda la plata del concurso , el canal, las chicas que hacen de secretarias, las panelistas y encima le quedan debiendo..
> 
> 
> es espectacular.



no te creas que es muy bueno, yo he visto en el ESPN torneos de "Billar artisitico", donde se hacían 10 pruebas. Comenzaba uno con una "prueba" y el otro jugador tenía que repetirla. En la siguiente prueba, el otro jugador elegía la prueba y luego debía repetirlo el primero. Siempre tenían 3 intentos.

Lo impresionante era que cada jugador tenía su propia "carpeta" de pruebas, no necesariamente ambos sabían los mismos trucos, pero tenían una habilidad impresionante para pilotearlas y enfrentar los duelos.

Una por ejemplo es la de la bota. Pusieron una bota a 3 m de la mesa, y ellos pegandole a la blanca (haciendola saltar fuera de la mesa) tenían que embocarla... un espectaculo...

acá encontre un ejemplo


----------



## asherar (May 20, 2012)

Al fin resolví mi problema para las partes mecánicas. 
Si alguien tiene algun trabajito de torno, 
que me llame y vemos de hacerlo en casa ! 
Ah, el torno lo compré por sólo 80.000 USD


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2012)

Como el que tenía Segba-Edesur en la Central Puerto Nuevo , hasta un carro sobre rieles ferroviarios y una mini locomotora para transportar los rotores de los generadores o de las turbinas tenían


----------



## Dario (May 20, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Al fin resolví mi problema para las partes mecánicas.
> Si alguien tiene algun trabajito de torno,
> que me llame y vemos de hacerlo en casa !
> Ah, el torno lo compré por sólo 80.000 USD


jeje... justo andaba buscando a alguien que me hiciera unas piecitas para un nuevo microbot que estoy haciendo jeje...


----------



## phavlo (May 20, 2012)

Microbot o MEGAbot?


----------



## Nepper (May 21, 2012)

mm... trabajos para torno no tengo ninguno, pero es perfecto para apretar el reset...


----------



## Dario (May 21, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Microbot o MEGAbot?



 como lo leiste, micro (chiquito)bot.


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=coYoIHj91HA

que desesperacion el tipo ..............
en las noticias de yahoo en lso comentarios todos se burlan.
http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/metió-...gún-los-datos-que-se-conocen--el-menor-s.html
que boludo le dicen al padre.......incluso lo califican por ser quien es (negro ? o la nacionalidad ?? ) 

lo que veo es la desesperacion, yo fui padre primerizo, tuve hijos y cuando eran chicos uno a veces hace estupideces.

quizas en su casa su lavarropas si se puede abrir mientras funciona, y no sabia que esos no , se traban .

vos o yo no hariamos esa estupidez, como bien dijo uno:
con solo ver lso premios darwin o cientos de videos en la red:
se ve que el ser humano comete errores, hace estupideces, cada uno las suyas.

yo no vi en ese video nada para burlarme de ese padre.........


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2012)

Pues si se nota la desesperación... Uno lo hace a modo de juego. Está tan confiado en que no pasará nada grave, nada malo. Pero en verdad, es que hay ocasiones, en que todo se va al caracho.

Por eso, es mejor mantenerse al margen, en todas las facetas de la vida. Prudencia y testa ante todo.

Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 21, 2012)

hay un icono de un triangulo amarillo en que aparece una mano con una pueza golpeandola, ese icono aparece almenos cuatro veces en el instructivo de las lavadoras, y aparece en otros sitios donde aparentemente es notorio el riesgo por el movimiento de partes mecanicas, creo que este tipo de acciones demuestra que el sentido comun es el menos comun de los sentidos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

:enfadado:
*Un dia de furia en Rusia , el tipo compra una Suzuki , tiene un problema en la suspensión , va a la concesionaria , se rehusan a arreglarsela y el tipo se pone re re re loco  . . . pero la concesionaria era Nissan *


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2012)

de en serio fue asi ???????
el tipo se equivoco de concesionaria ???
pero .........no le dijeron lso bolu... de la concesionaraia ......

que loco .
y que cara le habra costado al tipo la calentura, ahi puso en riesgo la vida de otros, no es solo $$


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Por eso los Yankees tomaban a los Rusos como posibles enemigos , imaginate a éste piloteando un portaaviones nuclear


----------



## Tacatomon (May 22, 2012)

Me pregunto que hacen los otros "$#"$5!#"# tratando de detenerlo... No están viendo que se puso como HULK, Huye huye!!!

Para gente más estú#$da... Tanto el conductor como los que quieren ser "Pacificadores" Nunca vas a poder con 2500Kg.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Seeeeeeeeeee , le tiran con sillas !


----------



## djwash (May 22, 2012)

En que estaba pensando el que se acerco y le golpeo la ventanilla al estilo "le limpiamo´ el vidrio.."...


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2012)

eso es algo que he observado en la conducta de el animal humano DE CIUDAD.

en la naturaleza los animales HUYEN ante cualquier duda.
en la ciudad como vivimos aturdidos, no nos cruzamos cotidianamente con la muerte y tenemos una educacion que dice como se hacen las cosas y que no se hace.
pues eso nos aturde.

se acuerdan en el tsunami ?? 
no se murio ningun bicho.
pero habia gente en la playa hasta el ultimo momento, observando la curiosidad.

tambien , en la ciudad esta ese habito de "no voy a quedar como un cobarde, un cagon " de parte de el hombre.
y de parte de la mujer esta esa costumbre de "yo soy una señora y a mi me va a tener que hacer caso, a mi no me va a hacer tal cosa" .

y cuando viene la fatalidad....esta se CAGA en todos esos habitos.

se acuerdan tambien los ARGENTINOS, no recuerdo que epoca era. cunado habia lio en el pais, que en plaza de mayo iba la gente a protestar, no recuerdo por que , la gente que trabajaba en las oficinas de ahi cerca, de el centro .......yo ando seguido por ahi .
y la policia a caballo dandoles palos.
recuerdo el tipo ese con traje al lado de el arbol.
una mezcla de orgullo y no retroceder, no "salir corriendo " , creer que tenia derechos y que no serian ultrajados.
y recibia palos.
le daba la policia como a un perro.
para que entienda lo que no podia entender.

y la naturaleza es asi, aunque , mas comprensible, pero es asi:
se caga en nuestras costumbres, en nuestros pensamientos de que No pasara nada, o que tenemos derechos.

en el caso este de el auto, si.....son unos tontos en no rajar.
en no ver la situacion.

YOUTUBE es un lindo lugar, para vel lo peligrosos que son algunos borrachos, gente violenta, gente imprudente, gente estupida.
y tambien para ver la conducta de la gente ante cosas para las que no estan acostumbrados, que las superan, un accidente es algo tipico de ess caracteristicas.
NO VEN la situacion, no quieren verla , como si asi no ocurriese.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

si huir se trata ,el lemur es experto
una ves se incendio una mesa donde había un tarro con pintura,nafta,etc etc,una chispa y puff se prendió fuego.
al grito de llamen a los bomberos raje para afuera,en el camino pase literalmente por arriba de dos que se fueron a apagar el incendio ,todos apagando el fuego y don lemur tranqui en la calle,pero de la vereda del frente,bien alejadito ¡¡¡¡¡.
huff me criticaron y me criticaron,pero cuando vinieron a dar el curso ,el bombero dijo que actué bien,también lo digo un ingeniero en no se que,seguridad creo o algo asi, el caso es que en el curso ese el protocolo correcto de evacuación era dirigirse a las salidas mas cercanas tal cual lo iso el rey,salvaguardar el bien mas preciado ,la vida


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Mas vale , imaginate a uno con un balde de agua . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

si le tiras agua se aviva el fuego,cuando es naftas,pinturas,,, mas vale arena o el matafuego


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si huir se trata ,el lemur es experto
> una ves se incendio una mesa donde había un tarro con pintura,nafta,etc etc,una chispa y puff se prendió fuego.
> al grito de llamen a los bomberos raje para afuera,en el camino pase literalmente por arriba de dos que se fueron a apagar el incendio ,todos apagando el fuego y don lemur tranqui en la calle,pero de la vereda del frente,bien alejadito ¡¡¡¡¡.
> huff me criticaron y me criticaron,pero cuando vinieron a dar el curso ,el bombero dijo que actué bien,también lo digo un ingeniero en no se que,seguridad creo o algo asi, el caso es que en el curso ese el protocolo correcto de evacuación era dirigirse a las salidas mas cercanas tal cual lo iso el rey,salvaguardar el bien mas preciado ,la vida



sabes que conoci a un señor que una vez me conto , algo ........dogamos asi.
trabajaba en una empresa grande, y se prendio fuego un garrafon de no se que , supongo de gas, no se si salia por el pico , y habia mas de esas garrafas grandes como tubos parados de la altura de un hombre....
todos rajaron, pero el que era muy responsable encaro el asunto y lo apago .
LE DIERON UNA FUERTE REPRIMENDA, y lo terminaron echando .
todos decian que eso no se debia hacer (lo que hizo) ....

el me contaba con bronca que hasta penso que la empresa quizas querria el incendio por el seguro.
no creo que sea asi por que fue en horario de trabajo y eso no es manejable, si queres hacer un incendio por el seguro lo haces a la noche que nadie te mira y no hay vidas.

"se supone " que la gente comun debe rajar y debe ir a apagarlo solo el personal especializado.

en fin............lemur vivo vale para otro dia.


----------



## sjuan (May 26, 2012)

hola. las dos últimas cosas que muestran son terribles, como las hacen sobre todo la penúltima ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Claro , y a mi ya me cuesta atarme los cordones de las zapatillas . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2012)

Finalmente el hombre es el peor parásito depredador  conciente , quizás último en la lista de extinción , pero camino a la autoextinción .


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2012)

el destino.........hoy creo que es incierto.

una vez escuche una historia que me quedo:

se referia a un viejo sabio  al cual cuando nacio el primogenito de el rey , hijo varon le preguntaron que opinaba :

"veremso " dijo el viejo, cuando para todos era una alegria.

crecio el pibe y le regalaron un caballo  y le preguntaron al viejo que opinaba :
"veremos" dijo.
y un dia el caballo se asusto , y tiro al hijo de el rey y este se lastimo la columna, nada tragico pero de ahi en mas caminaba mal.

que tragedia y le preguntaron al viejo que opinaba:
"veremos" dijo el viejo.

y un dia estallo la guerra y el hijo de el rey que por tradicion alli deberia ir a la guerra no fue y sobrevivio y fue rey y tuvo muchos hijos .

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

_tarde un poco en darme cuenta a que se referia esta historia (soy medio lento) , y es que la sabiduria te enseña que es impredecible lo que pasara.
cosas que parecerian ser malas pueden luego ser buenas.
o llevarte por un camino conveniente.
anda a saber si esta etapa la pasaremos y seremos mejores.

o .......anda a saber.

mira, te digo una teoria:

nosotros estamos "revolviendo todo " , si , eso hacemos, revolvemos millones de años, mezclamos especies que no deberian estar juntas, mexclamos en el aire y en el agua elementos que deberian estar enterrados (petroleo) , y destruimos especies...........pero .
si mañana estalla el volcan de el yellowstone o cae un meteroo hace ese desastre en un dia y caga a miles de especeies.
y si nosotros estamos dando tiempo a que algunas especeis se adapten ?? 
haciendo un destrozo lento .

obligando a la evolucion y a la adaptacion a que quede lo mas fuerte ??
si mañana hay un desastre natural sobreviven algunas especies por que nosotros las llevamos a el otro lado de el mundo ?? o por que ya se habian adaptado a la mierda que les mandamos ?? 

eso hacemos : lanzamos monoxido de carbono al aire, lo contaminamos, barremos con todo .....metemos especies donde no las habia y las convertimos en plaga.

no dudo que lo malo es que lo hacemos por que no nos importa .

pero........

como dijo el de la pelicula "la maquina de el tiempo ":
y si .......?????

o como dijo el viejo:

"veremos"

_

otra vez habia pensado en un caso hipotetico:
no lo lei en ningun lado , fue una cosa que se me ocurrio para comprender esto de el azar y de lo impredecible:

si me permiten ponerle un titulo

EL AGUILA Y LA GALLINA 

el aguila es un ave maravillosa, una creacion perfecta de la naturaleza, sin embargo la gallina es un bicho bastante tonto y pobre en belleza y destreza.
el aguila tiene todas ls ventajas para sobrevivir. (veremos) 
pero les toco caer en la epoca de los humanos.
y el humano se come a las gallinas .........pobres (veremos ) .
el humano como se come a las gallinas pues que las cria, y las reproduce en todo el mundo incluso donde no son autoctonas, asi la gallina tiene un futuro de supervivencia asegurada.
sin embargo el aguila con su belleza atrajo al ser humano CAZADOR y apunta a su extincion, a pesar de que no la comemos.

las vueltas de la vida...........son infinitas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2012)

veremos . . . .                                                                 .


----------



## chclau (May 29, 2012)

Lo que hace el hombre no es nuevo, es tipico de la vida.

Las cosas inanimadas se dejan llevar, para donde va la gravedad, para alli va la piedra.

Las cosas vivas no, se emperran en ir para arriba cuando todo le indica ir para abajo.

La atmosfera que tenemos con oxigeno libre es una aberracion. Y es el resultado, no de la tarea del hombre, sino de las plantas. En estado natural, el oxigeno es tan agresivo que no duraria nada en la atmosfera, formaria oxidos con todo y desapareceria del aire.

El oxigeno es un 20 por ciento de la atmosfera porque lo liberan constantemente las plantas.

Por eso, aunque detesto el consumismo estupido, la destruccion irracional, la maldad porque si... aun asi prefiero la vida. Es mas interesante, y segun todos los signos, yo tambien estoy vivo. Debe ser por eso.

Si es por durar, los crateres en la Luna duraron y duraran mas que todas las especies que jamas hubo sobre la Tierra. Pero si durar es convertirse en un crater aburrido y frio... prefiero toda la vida una especie animal o vegetal, aunque se extinga en dos generaciones.

Y de entre la vida, prefiero los hombres, a pesar de la estupidez que nos caracteriza mas que la inteligencia. A mi perro, por ejemplo, lo amo. Pero si tuviera que elegir (espero que no tenga) entre mi perro y tener gente con quien conversar, no me costaria mucho elegir por lo segundo. A pesar de lo mucho que lo amo, es un perro y no se puede ni empezar a comparar con una persona. Pero sin llegar a extremos, igual gracias a Dios no tengo que elegir, de todas las cosas vivas que me parecen interesantes, no hay nada tan interesante como el hombre.


----------



## asherar (May 29, 2012)

Aprendamos algo de los budistas, que por algo han durado como cinco mil años.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2012)

un budista deja de ser budista cuando dice que lo es...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 29, 2012)

mucha sarasa no tengo tanto tiempo psss


----------



## capitanp (May 30, 2012)

Maquina de soldar bien mexicana (lo de mexicana es por que los del video la bautizaron asi)


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

A no, buenooooooo....


----------



## capitanp (May 30, 2012)

Y en españa tambien funciona


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Digo, es peligrosisimo lo que se hace... Pero ¿Es viable? Desconozco el tema de la soldadura de arco. Y si la llegué a usar fue en taller de Secundaria y hasta ahí. Me imagino que es como en los tiempos arcaicos, cuando no se tenía el suficiente hierro y cobre para hacer el transformador...


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2012)

En mi adolescencia, he calentado agua con un sistema similar, pero más pequeño.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

nunca se me ocurrio medir ni averiguar cual es la corriente de el secundario de uiuna soldadora, yo tengo una y la uso, poco , solo para cosas chicas.
pero la uso.

lo que estan haciendo ahi es una serie con 220v.

las cosas ilogicas:

1 -- obvio trabajan con la fase directa.
2 -- siempre supuse que una soldadora con transformador consume como 100 amper, asi que saltaria la proteccion si trabajas directo.
3 -- si te conectas antes de la proteccion (llave termica) harias que la luz de la casa sufra un bajon de tension cada vez que trabajas con la soldadora.

no se si es real o si es una broma, me queda la duda, si es real es INTERESANTE.

http://www.tecnoficio.com/soldadura/soldadura_electrica.php

http://adnervillarroel.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/soldadura-por-arco-electrico.pdf

hablan de 100 amperes , o quizas menos.

es viable, pero tenes que conectarte *si o si* en la entrada de el medidor, sino reventas los cables de tu casa.

si tenes una casa y queres trabajar en el fondo de la misma , fundiras lso cables de la instalacion (si puenteas ls protecciones).

la verdad nunca pense que se podria semejante brutada hacer.





Tacatomon dijo:


> Digo, es peligrosisimo lo que se hace... Pero ¿Es viable? Desconozco el tema de la soldadura de arco. Y si la llegué a usar fue en taller de Secundaria y hasta ahí. Me imagino que es como en los tiempos arcaicos, cuando no se tenía el suficiente hierro y cobre para hacer el transformador...


 
no se la relacion de un trafo de soldadora, pero ya con 10 veces estas convirtiendo 100 amper en 10 de el lado de la instalacion.
ademas de tener  aislacion.
en una obra o el cualquier lado es vital .

por lo que lei de valores es posible, pero la verdad una brutada.

y no sabia que podias hacer circular tanta corriente por el agua salada solo con esa superficie de electrodos que pusieron en el agua .

PD: tambien el medidor girara mucho mas rapido, ya que estamso en directoa 220v .


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2012)

Parecería que no suelda por arco sino por resistencia. 
En ese caso el agua salada hace de limitador de corriente, justamente para que no salten los fusibles. 
Probablemente tengan unos 100 V de caída resistiva en la zona de soldadura y el resto en el 
agua salada. Con unos 10 Amp de corriente, la potencia es la misma y llega sin problemas a la 
temperatura de fusión. En última instancia, para soldar importa la temperatura del material. 

Con el arco no se puede trabajar en ese régimen, porque la descarga hace muy conductor el gas 
y baja mucho la tensión en la zona del arco. Por eso lo de los 100 Amp. y la necesidad de un trafo.

PD: 
Fijense que el tipo del primer video dice que suelda bien a pesar de que los electrodos no son de 
buena calidad. Además casi no se le forma escoria: la corriente no va por el gas, sino que pasa 
directamente metal-metal.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Parecería que no suelda por arco sino por resistencia.
> En ese caso el agua salada hace de limitador de corriente, justamente para que no salten los fusibles.
> Probablemente tengan unos 100 V de caída resistiva en la zona de soldadura y el resto en el
> agua salada. Con unos 10 Amp de corriente, la potencia es la misma y llega sin problemas a la
> ...


 
si pensas que la soldadura es resistiva, por lo que entinedo 100v * 10 amper ? 1000 W en un punto pequeño -
entonces se supone que el electrodo no es un conductor bueno , o por lo menos como el metal ?? 

al final pones que la corriente no pasa por el gas , eso es mejor o peor ??? 
que diferencia hace ???

PD: si con 100v /10 amper en el punto de soldadura se logra, pues casi hasta se podria hacer un aparato, si con esa baja corriente alcanza.
un caloventor es de 2000 W 
fijate que en los 2 videos se toman de la entrad d del medidor uno y el otro de bornes de un tablero.

para mi es mucho mas de 10 amper.
pero no se.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Estoy seguro que los del primer vídeo usan 127VAC.

Vaya, nunca vi algo parecido, hasta ahora. Funciona, pero no dentro de lo que uno consideraría "Seguro" pero funciona.


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2012)

Los valores exactos no los sé. 
La idea es que para calentar lo importante es la potencia, 
y 100 V con 10 Amp es la misma potencia que 100 Amp con 10 V.

Si lo conectan antes del medidor no creo que sea por razones técnicas !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

En la soldadora eléctrica una vez que uno hizo contacto-chispazo , el electrodo se levanta un par de milimetros , así que hay aire-gas que se ioniza fuertemente y por eso el nombre de *soldadura por arco* , el recubrimiento del electrodo solo proteje de la bruta oxidación que se produciría a esa temperatura.

Estaba razonando la idea de Asherar donde eso funcione con el electrodo apoyado y la fusión sea por "mal contacto" , por resistencia digamos y  podría funcionar.

Agrego : La soldadura por arco funciona entre digamos 30 y 60 V y desde 70 amperes en adelante


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

no se de que esta hecho el electrodo , pero "he jugado" con la serie, de rozar 2 chapas muy oxidadas usadas como electrodos , o como puntas de la serie.

siendo la serie una estufa de 2 KW .
y nada que ver la chispa, es una risa si vamos a comparar con una soldadora.
es para entretenerse, pero nada mas.
no soldas nada.

voy a ver si me acuerdo de llevar un electrodo al taller, por que la serie la tengo ....

de buenas a primeras mi mente intenta buscar ejemplos y 10 amper es algo comun , si un rele se oxidan sus bornes , donde cierran los contactos nunca haran semejante chispa.

asi que si esos valores son , pues que el asunto es el electrodo entonces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

En mi experiencia personal he hecho una lámpara de arco con dos carbones de pila y una estufa de cuarzo en serie , y la luz era enceguecedora , de terror .

Como para un antiguo proyector de cine


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2012)

Claro que el arco se genera en forma inevitable, debido a las extracorrientes de apertura y cierre, 
pero el "quía" le acerca enseguida el electrodo hasta que toca la pieza. 
Me parece que el arco no es el que calienta *mientras suelda*. 
Tampoco se ve mucho en ese momento debido al fogonazo (sin alusión).

Algo interesante es que el agua salada, a la vez que limita la corriente disipa el calor sin problemas. 
Y si se le evapora toda el agua a lo sumo se le queda sin corriente, pero no se quema nada.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

bueno.... que el tacho con agua salada es lo que es .......y si, bruta R. de bruta potencia.....

me parece que se viene el "cargador de baterias " directo a 220v con un balde de agua salada.
el truco ahora es No usar un diodo de semiconductor.
si vamos a lo casero.... a ver con que ???




la verdad.....me pongo a imaginar y ya me da risa.
veo el primer video con esos 2 contactos , uno movil, con una madera y un tacho de agua salada y sucia.
y me imagino :
de el lado de adentro la arquitecta en el salon de exposiciones , mostrando su sistema de iluminacion inteligente :
con su voz dice "bajar intensidad" y afuera esta el mono con el tacho de agua salada, y los 2 cables de el circuito de iluminacion en el balde y despacito los separa .
y adentro la señora arquitecta tomando un canape y muy contenta con sus amigos decoradores disfrutando la iluminacion inteligente ...

ando medio imaginativo al pedo hoy .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

No voy a pisar tu palito


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

mira que yo no dije que era dessulfatoador o recuperador........
solo cargador , hee !!


lo voy a poner en venta en mercadolibre:
*REOSTATO 10 kw desidratado (solo agregue agua).*
*ultra liviano, ideal para llevar .*

y les vendo la maderita con las chapas y 5 Kg de sal.
jaa.......ya compito con ese que vende como engañar al medidor, o el que vende cables de oro para audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira que yo no dije que era dessulfatoador o recuperador........
> solo cargador , hee !!
> 
> 
> ...


 

¿ sin el balde ? 

************************************

No se si hay algún baño electrolítico que además rectifique , y lo pongo en el post de recuperar baterías


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ sin el balde ?
> 
> ************************************


 
el "gabinete" me encarece el producto.
la cosa es que sea *portatil.*

al final.......que queres ???  todo hecho..?? ................


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Si se impresionan con facilidad les sugiero que no vean el video, no hay que olvidarse de lo peligroso que es la electricidad...

Simplemente impactante...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Tal como lo leí en un comentario del video.

"Una total imprudencia la que se hizo al sacar al electrocutado de ahí"

Tan simple fue el error, tan pero tan simple... Solo "rozo" el cable. Tan solo eso.

Por eso, procuro no caminar debajo de lineas de media tensión. No creo que la haya librado ese hombre...
Compañeros, tengan muuuucho cuidado con la corriente.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

primero:
la cotorra o gallina esa que gritaba a partir de la mitad de el video.......cansadora.

segundo:
es lo que mata : LA IGNORANCIA.
aca en Argentina en las villas y algunos barrios son todos vivos y señores conocedores.
meten mano en los cables para colgarse.
dejan que les pongan en la cabeza cables con tensiones peligrosas y no se quejan, si al final , que se van a quejar, les gusta el cable ahi, solo piensan en "pincharlo" -
y asi pasa.
todos en calzones y descalzos.

se ve en el video que con palos querian hacer............ que ?? 
ANTES de meterse deberian haber buscado como separa r el cable.
se cruzaron por todos lados.

cosa de brutos y asi les fue.
luego gritan.

igual, por lo que se ve cayo una rama y arrastro a un cable, y ese cable tenia mas de 220v .
la empresa de electricidad esa es un desaastre.........aunque , si recuerdo aquel dia de lluvia en MAR DE AJO...........aca tambien se cuecen esas habas.

pero nadie actua asi de bruto.
y bueno........mala leche.... triste..........pero de verdad que son ignorantes al maximo.
no hace falta saber electricidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Aqui en algunos lados ponen una linea de 2.000 V y unos transformadores *pequeños* para alimentar solo varias viviendas.

Si te colgás de los 2.000 V salís en el Diario Rip , si te colgás del transformadorcito les baja la tensión a los que pagan y comienzan los problemas entre vecinos.

Ingeniosa manera de controlar el problema


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2012)

en mar de ajo un dia de lluvia veia las chispas que salian de un trafo.
el cual estaba colgado de un poste.

nunca se me ocurrio ............pero el trafo obvio tiene entrada y salida.
asi que si esta colgado de un poste y veo cables aereos varios, pues la entrada (alta tension) viene aerea.
y mira que es una zona de muchisimo transito de gente .....


----------



## djwash (May 30, 2012)

Por estos lados, y en muchos otros lugares supongo que tambien, hay una calle donde se cruzan en un lugar varias lineas de alta tension, en varios sentidos, los cables estan a unos 20 metros, mas o menos, en cuestion de altura el ojo falla a veces, cuando no hay trafico te paras abajo y se escucha un zumbido interesante...


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2012)

hermoso 





 
este ees hermoso .......y tremendamente triste :

http://www.midwayfilm.com/


----------



## Tacatomon (May 31, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hermoso
> 
> http://youtu.be/xHkq1edcbk4
> 
> ...



El impacto es mayor en HD... Sin palabras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2012)

Lo de los picaflores ya no me sorprende por los bebederos de la Rubia , que al final era un descontro de 10 como 10 bichos.

Me gustaron los murciélagos gorditos esos


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2012)

Que les parece este video? A mi, no se por que, me parece trucho, pero por otro lado me extrania, porque es el sitio oficial de una empresa seria.


----------



## Nepper (Jun 2, 2012)

se me hace que la empresa hace encuestas para que pibes ideen un auto cualquiera y ellos (lo de volksvaguen) te lo hacen "realidad" a ver com va la idea... debe ser un proyecto publicitario de la empresa y a su vez una investigación de marketing, admás de que lo deben hacer los pasantes de publicidad de la empresa... todo para justificar gastos... cosas de grandes empresas....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 2, 2012)

si , es eso o los de volswagen agarraron una nave ET o algun terminator de el futuro (con su auto) y no han dicho nada .


----------



## tiago (Jun 3, 2012)

Bueno, esto es lo que se le ocurria a vuestro amigo tiago con un televisor en la mano y una traca de 15 metros.Eso si, hace ya unos años ...






O que hacer con una radio cuando te cansas de ella.






No os enseño más porque me dá, no se qué ...  Pero ahora ya estoy mejor. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Jun 6, 2012)

bueno, no se si ya lo habran visto pero, ayer di por accidente con esta noticia http://www.publimetro.cl/nota/anadi...uerto-en-un-helicoptero/xIQlfe!AQTyYroOXV5Rw/ y aqui, un video del vuelo del pobre felino


----------



## phavlo (Jun 6, 2012)

Eso del gato lo vi el otro dia y me iso acordar a dario por la idea del cuadracoptero .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2012)

abrieron al gato para hacer eso.........puaj segun mi costumbre.


----------



## Nepper (Jun 6, 2012)

El GATO VOLADORRRR!!!!





Aquí una documental del gato volador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2012)

jajaja buenísimo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## chclau (Jun 6, 2012)

Y dice por ahi que antes el gato era su mascota... A mi me parece un asco. Bueno, en realidad yo no embalsamaria mi mascota ni para ponerla en el living, mucho menos para que ande dando vueltas por ahi en cuadracoptero.

Sobre gustos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2012)

pero es muy gracioso ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2012)

Menos mal que el gato está muerto y ya no le duelen las baterías .

Si algo falla ese gato caería de espaldas , contrario a la LEY !


----------



## Dario (Jun 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si algo falla ese gato caería de espaldas , contrario a la LEY !



jajajaaa


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Menos mal que el gato está muerto y ya no le duelen las baterías .
> 
> Si algo falla ese gato caería de espaldas , contrario a la LEY !



menso mal que al chabon ese le gustaba el aeromodelismo (avionica a ESCALA ) y fue el gato el que se le murio.

si manejaba motores de mas potencia y se le moria la suegra o la esposa .........ni me imagino...... la vieja voladora, en vez de espantando vacas en el campo  espantaba por las noches a la gente de el pueblo......

hay cada loco









DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si algo falla ese gato caería de espaldas , contrario a la LEY !



a ese gato como a lso autos de carrera se les ponen numeros le pondria el 8  

y abajo en chiquito:
"ya me gaste las 7 "
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
estuve mirando videos, y encontre este....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=RZW6cmcca4w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=w2g9dFwRs5Y

les hago una consulta:
¿ como se llama la gente que hace este tipo de bromas ????

esta lleno youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Z9CYU0VN0Ks

me via pa alla....


----------



## djwash (Jun 7, 2012)

Me mato el rengo del primer video...

Y el loco del avion...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2012)

Buehhhhhhhhh , me voy a dormir y hace friiiiiiio


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2012)

*QUE MINA  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
por donde se la mire..

http://www.record.com.mx/article/atleta-paralimpica-financia-su-viaja-londres-posando-desnuda












aca el calendario completo:
http://www.primicias.cl/wp/2012/06/...uda-para-financiar-su-viaje-a-las-olimpiadas/

esta mina a pesar de su impedimento mantiene su alegria, su sensualidad, su fuerza para hacer deportes (miren que cuerpo ) ........el dia que me enferme quiero que me done su sangre.
con una  mina asi al lado de uno no te caes nunca.........

un ejemplo de mina.de mujer.,..........de preciosa mujer, de afuera, de adentro , de costado.......... UN MINON !!!!!!!!!!!!

hermosa mina.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

tiene que juntar dinero o no puede ir a las olimpiadas o de puro arte ,por el arte digo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2012)

para-olimpicas....son unas //.

y por lo que dice es para juntar dinero.
pero tambien dice que en su tierra no cayo muy bien el asunto .
en todos lados hay gente de todo tipo, siempre hay gente machista o gente que ve eso mal , pero no le parece mal si aparecen de prosxxtas en una revista, o en la TV  o se dedican a eso .

No ven lo que muestra esa mina en realidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

por lo menos se enfrenta a su sociedad¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2012)

*y lobo soplo y soplo*






*y esto lo vi en una pagina web hace muchooooo y por lo que se puede notar todo no es mentira*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=qwuDkOB9Jik


----------



## phavlo (Jun 10, 2012)

Eso del cañón de vortex lo vi varias veces y todavía me cuesta creerlo, me quedan dudas.
Imposible no creo que sea, la onda expansiva de una gran explosión también puede ser destructiva (creo)
pero como hace para que sea tan direccional, con que lo crea y cuanta potencia debe tener para generar esa onda.
Me hace acordar a la película o serie (no me acuerdo) el angel negro (me parece que se llamaba) que usaban armas de ese tipo.
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2012)

igual...............la verdad............muy  pintita.....pero.........voltea a una casilla de carton y algo mas.
hace 500 años que se invento el lanzar masas y es mas efectivo.

asi que de el otro lado podras estar con ese gran cañon de sonido , pero si de aca te tiro con una sucia bomba molotov (que no me ocupa gran lugar) o con una itaka .............

que decir.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 11, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Eso del cañón de vortex lo vi varias veces y todavía me cuesta creerlo, me quedan dudas.
> Imposible no creo que sea, la onda expansiva de una gran explosión también puede ser destructiva (creo)
> pero como hace para que sea tan direccional, con que lo crea y cuanta potencia debe tener para generar esa onda.
> Me hace acordar a la película o serie (no me acuerdo) el angel negro (me parece que se llamaba) que usaban armas de ese tipo.
> saludos



si es posible, si lee veras que ese vientito resulto ser una ondas sonoras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Ondas de choque , aparentemente estuvieron experimentando en el mar , y aparecían muchísimas ballenas muertas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahí peces que usan las ondas de choque,les pegan un grito al pez victima,lo desmaya y entonces se lo come,
Ahí otra variedad de peces que usan el mismo sistema,pero los dejan desorientados y el resultado es que también se lo comen ¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Ahí peces que usan las ondas de choque,les pegan un grito al pez victima,lo desmaya y entonces se lo come,
> Ahí otra variedad de peces que usan el mismo sistema,pero los dejan desorientados y el resultado es que también se lo comen ¡¡¡



alguna vieja podria usar eso para cazar muchachos.
les pega un grito  "HEE.VENI PARA ACA, VOS VAS A SER MI YERNO !!!!!!!!!
o peor.: HE VENI PARA ACA, VOS HOY DORMIS CON MIGO O TE ACUSO DE VIOLARME !!!
HEEY .VENI PARA ACA CORAZONCITO, VOS SOS TODO MIO ......

desmayos, desorientacion, terror, desesperacion por huir.........


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 11, 2012)

jajajajaj siiii nooooooo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> alguna vieja podria usar eso para cazar muchachos.
> les pega un grito  "HEE.VENI PARA ACA, VOS VAS A SER MI YERNO !!!!!!!!!
> o peor.: HE VENI PARA ACA, VOS HOY DORMIS CON MIGO O TE ACUSO DE VIOLARME !!!
> HEEY .VENI PARA ACA CORAZONCITO, VOS SOS TODO MIO ......
> ...


----------



## djwash (Jun 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> alguna vieja podria usar eso para cazar muchachos.
> les pega un grito  "HEE.VENI PARA ACA, VOS VAS A SER MI YERNO !!!!!!!!!
> o peor.: HE VENI PARA ACA, VOS HOY DORMIS CON MIGO O TE ACUSO DE VIOLARME !!!
> HEEY .VENI PARA ACA CORAZONCITO, VOS SOS TODO MIO ......
> ...



Síndrome de Fin del Mundo te faltó...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 14, 2012)

Meren estos:


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 14, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *y lobo soplo y soplo*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrgTtZXuj4w&feature=related
> 
> ...



Me sumo al luto (Adrian Otero), mi querido, sin duda un exelente musico, estube escuchando por radio un tema cantado por el que solia canatar Papo, de seguro lo deben de estar cantando juntos en en este momento ...eh pedido tanto a Dios, que al final hoyo mi voz esta noche a mas tardar.... un grande sin dudas. 
Saludos 
PD.: soy nuevo por aqui


----------



## agu96 (Jun 15, 2012)

jeje estan buenos los videos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2012)

pts...............ya entiendo por que algunos se hacen mal-hechores................ sueñan con que algun(a) super heroe los atrape........ al final, en el fondo siempren tenemos buenas intenciones.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 18, 2012)

creo que era wilde quien decia que los peores trabajos estaban hechos con las mejores intenciones...


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Definitivamente hermosa, para que aruinarlo diciendo algo mas, esa palabra define a esa chica


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 29, 2012)

*智慧型機器人輪椅 ( Silla de Ruedas Robotica Inteligente )​*




*Desarrollada por los estudiantes de la Universidad de Yuan Ze Ubicada en Taiwanhttp://www.yzu.edu.tw/​*​


----------



## Nepper (Jun 29, 2012)

Punto A) no creo que funcione en asfalto...
B) mas les vale que salga bien depurado el programa o podría salir algo así:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 30, 2012)

minimi


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 30, 2012)

es bueno a veces sacarle broma a todopero es algo para ayudar a personas minusvalidas creo que eso no es para hacer broma


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2012)

el traductor dice '' robot en silla de ruedas''


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 30, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el traductor dice '' robot en silla de ruedas''



Los Traductores como el existente en Google de Chino Simplificado a Español Traducen mal, en si la gran mayoria de Idiomas de Asia no son traducidos de forma correcta, en Chino Simplificado los verbos no son conjugados y en español se invierte las oraciones muy similar al ingles 
( Intelligent robotic wheelchair ) si Traduces ello te dira en español silla de ruedas robotica inteligente o no ??, ahora traduce de ingles a Chino Simplificado y veras que si se traduce de forma correcta mas no como te tradujo anteriormente, nunca traduscan de chino a español ya que en su gran mayoria dara muchos errores gramaticales, para una mejor traduccion es mejor de Ingles a chino o viceversa.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2012)

sii muchas gracias ¡¡ saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> es bueno a veces sacarle broma a todopero es algo para ayudar a personas minusvalidas creo que eso no es para hacer broma



se ve OBVIO  que esa silla ha requerido muchisima dedicacion y esfuerzo.
se ve claro que es UN EJEMPLO para lso jovenes y para los centros de estudio.
y se ve claro que una broma es una broma y no tiene nada de malo.........ya van varias veces de *varios* foreros  (NOTA)  que veo mucha sensibilidad, esto no es un monasterio ni un claustro de estudio.

seamos un poco mas flexibles, en general estas bromas NO SON con ninguna mala intencion.

muchas vecees a mi me "sacan " una sonrisa o me alegran el rato, luego de estar un dia pesado enfrentado a LA REALIDAD.

distingamos a el mal intencionado de el amigo que solo esta haciendo una broma .

si ?? 


NOTA : no es con tigo en particular YIROSHI me ha apsado ya con otros y en general lso dejo pasar, por que es mejor asi.
lo comento solo para que reflexionen ................si quieren .
aunque se que poca gente hace eso y menos entender a el otro .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 30, 2012)

justo le explique lo mismo fer ,,,,,pero a la manera lemur sobre los chiste ¡¡¡
digo ,dije me dijo maurice ,como YIROSHI  no anda mucho por estas zonas ,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/kPvciIdDZAE


----------



## fran becu (Jun 30, 2012)

muy bueno ese video dosmetros, un genio el tipo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

pa tenerla en casa, en la mesita de luz...........digo......para que me toque musica....


mentira, esta relinda.,...........pa recorrerla toda como si yo fuese notitas  musicales...


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> se ve OBVIO  que esa silla ha requerido muchisima dedicacion y esfuerzo.
> se ve claro que es UN EJEMPLO para lso jovenes y para los centros de estudio.
> y se ve claro que una broma es una broma y no tiene nada de malo.........ya van varias veces de *varios* foreros  (NOTA)  que veo mucha sensibilidad, esto no es un monasterio ni un claustro de estudio.
> 
> ...



No problem compañeroy si tienes razon sobre lo que comentas solo comentaba ello porque tengo una amiga minusvalida  tambien  es cierto lo que dice el compañero Lemur no ando mucho por aqui como dicen varios compañeros del foro mientras tanto en: 






Saludos.


----------



## fran becu (Jul 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> pa tenerla en casa, en la mesita de luz...........digo......para que me toque musica....
> 
> 
> mentira, esta relinda.,...........pa recorrerla toda como si yo fuese notitas  musicales...




jaja, te da el pie a que se pregunten que mas sabe tocar? 
es una bestia tocando y muy bonita.


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 1, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> *智慧型機器人輪椅 ( Silla de Ruedas Robotica Inteligente )​*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttix8fSITIc&
> 
> *Desarrollada por los estudiantes de la Universidad de Yuan Ze Ubicada en Taiwanhttp://www.yzu.edu.tw/​*​



Hola YIROSHI, EXELENTE producto no espero menos nunca,nunca,nunca ( de los cerebros Chinos, Taiwanese o japoneses ), en lo que respecta a desarrollos electronicos son lo mas amigo, y este es un exelente producto.
Ahora terrible mother hay debajo de la sailla, pero se ve que es muy precisa, sobretodo a la hora de realisar giros y correcciones de posicion en lugares reducuidos.(muy necesario para personas que se desembuelven en oficinas reducidas.
Muy ingenioso lo del deplazador al inodoro
Funcionara con 24vcc?
Se ve que es un prototipo, y debe ser por eso que tiene ese diametro de ruedas, en mi opinion con unas de 300mm de diametro, de seguro podria circular por donde los caminos no son tan perfectos como los del video.
Aca en Argentina hay una empresas que ofrese un control para sillas de ruedas, que lo importa de China y te digo es de los mas simples (dos motores un joystick) muy preciso tambien.
Muy interesante el desplasamiento lateral , (sincronizando el giro de los cuatro motores), y he de suponer que al tener cuatro motores estos deben ser de la mitad de potencia de los equipos que llevan dos motores(estos ultimos rondan los 250W x 2) pero al ser cuatro estros no ahn de superar los 150W C/u, no? muy ingenioso.
Seria interesantew saber con que tipo de controlador la desarrolaron (esto debe ser un secreto guardado bajo 7 llaves).

Salu2, y gracias por el video





fran becu dijo:


> muy bueno ese video dosmetros, un genio el tipo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiVlAevviq8&feature=related



Que talento por dios , no solo tiene un talento innato esta chica, sino que es joben y bonita


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

*YIROSHI* nunca vi el vídeo que presentaste solo me dirigí al del *austin power* y *minimi*  lo siento es lo que busco en este lugar, la verdad si es un trabajo interesante bien por el que lo destaco de mi parte vuelvo a repetir no lo vi ni lo voy a ver.

 saludos y por favor no te enfades, dejadme elegir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Vaya maqueta 

      


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=gn1qMYfFrro


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vaya maqueta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que laburo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Si , me pareció terrorífico


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , me pareció terrorífico




te creo tus pelos no paran de moberse


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 4, 2012)

espero les guste


----------



## asherar (Jul 7, 2012)

Cuando sos artista, pintás hasta con agua


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2012)

haa.la maravilla de los deportes_


----------



## cicloide2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Arrrrmosa!, pero una preguntita la habran seleccionado para el antidoping? jejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2012)

seleccionada para:

acompañante de vacaciones
para la mesita de luz
para alegrar la vida
para levantar al caido
para toda la vida
para el ratito que ella quiera
para los dias de lluvia
para los dias de sol
para mirarla de lejos
para mirarla de cerca
para tocarla  a ver si es real 
para contagiarse esa sonrisa
para la envidia de tus amigos
PARA TOOOODOooo !!!!!..............:babear:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> haa.la maravilla de los deportes_
> 
> http://youtu.be/0cQIqinNYKw



Yo estaba viendo ese vídeo hoy en la mañana! En verdad que es hermosa!


----------



## dayo (Jul 20, 2012)

*Sin palabras*....

Otra cosa que me di cuenta, esa plataforma es de visual studio.. ¿quiere decir que no me tengo que matar la cabeza aprendiendo ASM?

Tengo ganas de hacer todo en C o basic y dejar ASM botado.. La finalidad de un proyecto es lo que cuenta no lo que sepas.... gracias señor fernandob...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2012)

es que ............."lo que sepas" es tan relativo.
podes saber luego de haber aprendido a programar en codigo de maquina o en un lenguaje tal y en 2 años quedo obsoleto, pero obsoleto de verdad.
y ??? 
ademas, hay tanto posible de saber, tanto : fisica, matematica, musica, asm, C  y mil lenguajes mas.
podes hacer lso impresos o saltarlso de lado, podes diseñar cada modulo hasta el detalle con compo discretos o podes  programar, podes programar cada cosa o pegar modulos probados....
podes...podes.....
y se te pasa la vida. 

si existe un enriquecimiento , si hay un "lo que sepas" pero yo lo guardaria para algo que te enriquezca mas el espiritu.

y me olvidaba:
luego de meses de podes y de hacer hasta el detalle te das cuenta que solo era interesante para vos..........cuando en verdad tenias un interes comercial, o una idea de que quizas seria querido por el mercado.

la vida es como una hermosa botinera :
vos la miras y te parece hermosa y deseas cada pedacito y crees que seras feliz y que hara como vos queres.
y luego descubris la verdad.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2012)

te regalo unas cuantas bbbbbbbb BBBBBBBBBBBBBB bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

para la proxima.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

fernandob


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 22, 2012)

Monstruo:




Y este tema no tiene desperdicio!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2012)

es encima de re-linda la ALEGRIA que despide....... esta para llevarsela a un nuevo mundo y buehh... ahi si que tenes LA OBLIGACION  de poblarlo ....por cuestiones de la humanidad vio ?? 

en otro video de carreras vi de cerca a otras que la verdad estaban tambien para llevarselas tambien al nuevo mundo .

esta juventud che..........:babear:



mira esta, "la armaron" ( es un montaje) mira al tipo de atras, el de remera oscura .


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 24, 2012)

Seee, es la sensación mundial ahora mismo!.

Jajajaja, el tipo del video! Jajajajajaj XDDD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

¿ Que hacías vos Tacatito ahí   ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 24, 2012)

Solo estaba tomando unas panorámicas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Si , ya te veo probando tu nuevo Zoom óptico x 125 


************************************************


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=EEu42L0ufBY


----------



## sjuan (Jul 25, 2012)

pero que p*** m**** es ese video


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , ya te veo probando tu nuevo Zoom óptico x 125




altas tomas con la camarita y yo con mi Nokia
​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , ya te veo probando tu nuevo Zoom óptico x 125
> 
> 
> ************************************************
> ...



esta ESPECTACULAR, pero la gente adulta y reposada SABE  que por cada uno de esos videos asi hay MIL que muestran los intentos fallidos, los finales tortuosos y las vacaciones en el hospital o la visita en la funeraria.
pero esta MUY BUENO, ASOMBROSO  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ya habían puesto antes, otro vídeo donde se dedican a bajar laderas de montañas volando. Es increíble como pasan a metros de los peñascos rocosos a una velocidad de miedo, tan solo planeando con el propio cuerpo.

Y si, es riesgoso, pero hay gente que eso no le hace cosquillas. Así de increíble.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

Ya lo conté por algún lado en el Foro , yo volaba *cuidadosamente* parapentes , hasta que entendí que uno podía matarse por mas cuidados y precauciones que tuviera , de todas maneras me parecía que era el menos riesgoso de los deportes peligrosos. Algún muchachito saldrá a decirme que se puede morir durmiendo . . . y es cierto 

Lo que quiero contar es un accidente que le pasó a uno de mis instructores , los tipos eran unos capos en cuanto a seguridad + seguridad y +++ SEGURIDAD , el tema de volar por placer y no hacer estupideces.

Bueh , el tipo estaba en Brasil ganandose la vida haciendo instrucción y vuelos bipla-za , hermosa forma de ganarse la vida haciendo lo que te gusta .

Si pagás digamos 100 dólares te hacen un "pianito" , o sea que no se buscan térmicas , es un vuelito de iniciación. Si arreglás por otro dinero te hacen un vuelo de "enserio".

Así que el tipo estaba volando con su acompañante-cliente y llegan hasta unas enormes y altísimas lineas de alta tensión , como no venía demasiado alto y aunque podía pasarlas por arriba , ante la posibilidad de rozarlas o algo , *por seguridad* elige bajar y pasarlas por debajo .

El tema es que la estática , o una térmica , o la suma de ambas le chuparon el ala contra los cables , él estuvo a punto de morir y su cliente falleció.

. . . A Segura se lo llevaron preso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 26, 2012)

noticias sobre el video de la atleta
http://www.minutouno.com/notas/256413-la-atleta-sexy-australiana-llega-un-sitio-pornor


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2012)

Una fuente de alimentación muy interesante


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> noticias sobre el video de la atleta
> http://www.minutouno.com/notas/256413-la-atleta-sexy-australiana-llega-un-sitio-pornor



excelente seguiminto *lemur*


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2012)

con esa oferta la putarraquean .
una belleza asi , para mi no es àra terminar en rrevistas porno  (si en MI mesita de nuz.....al lado  )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2012)

Si es viva , primero que la operan gratis y se la dejan divina , factura con las fotos y a otra cosa . . . o sea paradita al lado de tu mesita de luz


----------



## Dario (Jul 30, 2012)

miren que extraordinaria ave


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> miren que extraordinaria ave
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrrAA2ZIh2o









Increíble...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 30, 2012)

creo qeu se llama imitador  es como el chiste del gato bilingue


----------



## Dario (Jul 30, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> es como el chiste del gato bilingue


 no lo conozco jaja...


----------



## asherar (Jul 30, 2012)

Por la forma en que se esmera para atraer a las hembras, ese pájaro está realmente "caenchi" !

El video de la corredora Jenneke no enlaza, ya lo sacaron de yutube ! 

Yo encontré uno parecido. Sin tanto baile repiten la carrera desde distintos ángulos. 
En 2:53 ya sabe que ganó y se da vuelta para sonreirle a la compañera del costado. 
Es una vaga !!! 

Aca lo enlazo para que la vean por última vez con ropa.

[ame]http://vimeo.com/45784191[/ame]


También me gustó este de los boomerangs: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=EEu42L0ufBY&v=GsRlszv3GE0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=GsRlszv3GE0&v=G8stv0QmLrM


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> miren que extraordinaria ave
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrrAA2ZIh2o



creo que es ese pajaro imitador,vi en un documental que es capaz de imitar todos los sonidos del hombre,como moto-cierras,tonos de celulares,sonidos de alarmas,sirenas ,ruido que escucha lo imita a la perfecion


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 30, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Por la forma en que se esmera para atraer a las hembras, ese pájaro está realmente "caenchi" !
> 
> El video de la corredora Jenneke no enlaza, ya lo sacaron de yutube !
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 30, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> miren que extraordinaria ave
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrrAA2ZIh2o



una vez vi un video que nunca mas lo pude volver a encontrar.
era un pequeño pajaro, en el bosque, el loco se movia a una velocidad que parecia de otra dimension.
habia que filmarlo con camara de alta velocidad sino NO LO VEIAS , auunque este moviendose cerca.

me dejo asombrado, que la evolucion pueda hacer algo tan veloz en cada movimiento .
escapaba a lo normal .

pero nunca lo volvi a ver ese video, o los habran extinto


----------



## asherar (Jul 30, 2012)

Conseguime un compresor y me voy volando ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=4GLAEgOqSes

...

Y ahora entramos a la máquina del tiempo ... 

*La primera película en 3D de la historia*
http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/programacion/la-primera-pelicula-con-render-en-3d-de-1972/ 

Otros videos varios de la época ...
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/cgi/pixar-before-pixar.html

Y ya que estamos con la onda retro, un proyecto que hará lagrimear a Fogonazo !
http://blog.bricogeek.com/noticias/diy/ordenador-electromecanico-hecho-con-1500-reles/#more


----------



## sjuan (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola.

me encontraba husmeando entre los vídeos de la national y me encontre con uno que tenia un titulo muy interesante "solar powered flight" pero por desgracia cuando lo quiero ver en youtube me dice que el video está bloqueado en mi pais. 

alguien podria verlo y contarnos?


----------



## phavlo (Ago 5, 2012)

a mi no me deja verlo :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2012)

asta ayer se podía ver,hoy dice que esta bloqueado


----------



## asherar (Ago 5, 2012)

Por el momento habrá que conformarse con el aterrizaje y con imagenes fijas 
accediendo a  http://solarimpulse.com/

Ahora ya se puede ver un video de todo el proceso desde el diseño hasta el vuelo 
de 26 hs.


----------



## sjuan (Ago 5, 2012)

ojo a todos, en unas horas llegara a marte  la misión "curiosity" y sera transmitido en vivo por el canal de la nasa http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html

un video sobre la misión


----------



## asherar (Ago 6, 2012)

De casualidad justo iba a postear esto ...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Saturn_Lightning.OGG


----------



## asherar (Ago 24, 2012)

Evolución de los polos magnéticos

[ame]http://vimeo.com/23187128[/ame]


----------



## asherar (Ago 28, 2012)

Robot haciendo malabares con dos pelotas






Detalles de un robot con dos manos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2012)

vieron este ultimo de capusoto ?? 






si bien (aclaro) es boca sucia , pero es un humorista Argentino que a mi me gusta mucho, por que con un descaro total te muesra las cosas como son.
no es groseria inutil, ni descarada hacia el debil.
hay otro que me parecio brutal, vere si lo encuentro.
pero lo bueno es que mete el dedo justo en la llaga.
y con este video nuevo muestra justo el problemita de nuestra sociedad.

cada quien sabe a quien le cabe el saco


----------



## Electronec (Ago 29, 2012)

Totalmente de acuerdo, buen análisis con humor.

Boca sucia,...... bueno....a veces con mas educación, nos dicen cosas peores. 

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> vieron este ultimo de capusoto ??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmXGWz79aOg
> 
> ...



jaja.. buenísimo! 
no lo estoy viendo ultimamente...

y que se puede decir? si es verdad.....

a ver...
A)Discurso para injustificar el pensamiento HDP
B)Discurso para Me importa un $%&$ lo que digan los demas
C)Discurso para justificar por que el tiene Auto y yo no.

na... vamos a reirnos... ya tendré otro día para amargarme


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 30, 2012)

no lo aviá visto,ese es un personaje nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2012)

Jorge Meconio


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2012)

Que linda forma de Materia esa. Yo veo todo a nivel Cuántico y eso no es nada mas que materia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 1, 2012)

No se si ya lo subieron....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2012)

si ya lo subieron ¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2012)

Cuando sea grande, quiero ser como el Ninja Púrpura...


----------



## Nepper (Sep 2, 2012)

un maestro aire y maestro fuego....
XD y pasantes de audiovisuales


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

troesma de bajos recursos.
cuanto mas se esfuerza en ser serio mas gracioso es.

me hace acordar a una vez cuando estaba en al secundaria y fuimos los pibes a un bar, que tenia show 
y el show era un tipo solo, un mago.
pero era bastante malo.
y como estabamso en grupo , y con aire de joda, y tomando algo y bueno.........nos tomabamso todo a risa.
pero el mago lo hacia en serio, o eso intentaba.
pero no le salia bien .
y bastaba una pequeñez para que saliese de nuestra mesa alguna burla y se enojaba.
y mas nos reiamos.
y luego otra mesa la seguia.

al final el mago se calento mal y se fue.
pero como nso reimos.

la verdad que si el mago ese fuese comico y hiciese el espectaculo con ese doble sentido, se forraba de trabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

Pibe , servime tres Bloody Mary sencillitos ¿ si ?


----------



## Dario (Sep 2, 2012)

ffff... ya casi ni me acuerdo de la ultima vez que pedi un trago... pero este tipo te marea de solo ver como lo prepara  jajaja...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 2, 2012)

que ironia, la mayoria de sus clientes no lo recordara mañana...


----------



## Dario (Sep 3, 2012)

bueno, no se si ya lo postearon antes pero aca dejo este video que parami, esta muy bueno...


----------



## Nepper (Sep 3, 2012)

este... es una MASA!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

está buenísimo ese


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2012)

No me gustó


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Prejuicios . . . .


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2012)

Un diseño audaz : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Z1YoCfm7nxU&NR=1

otro muy parecido
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=odI4WaYEcCU

y la versión china ... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=3UtlUy65KRc


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Prejuicios . . . .


no, simplemente kitsch...


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2012)

Desde Susan Boyle vienen repitiendo en varios casos el mismo esquema de la cenicienta. 
Para mí que toda la teatralizacion ya está preparada de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Si , hace unos meses me reia con el mismo programa de talentos aqui en Argentina , un tipo cantaba un tema de Memphis la Blusera y al rato aparece Adrian Otero (RIP) desde atrás del escenario acompañándolo con el tema , el participante a los saltos de alegría , cantando con su propio ídolo , luego todo el jurado cantando en cuarteto con Otero. 

Pienso : Les habrá costado *una buena moneda* traerlo a Otero . . .

Pasa un ratito y Otero menciona su nuevo disco (ahhhhhhhhhhhhh , eso explicaba todo) que saldría en unos pocos meses a la venta y que había sido producido por . . . Oscar Mediavilla . . .  uno de los Jurados 

¡ Todo Negocio !


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 4, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Desde Susan Boyle vienen repitiendo en varios casos el mismo esquema de la cenicienta.
> Para mí que toda la teatralizacion ya está preparada de antemano.



+1


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 4, 2012)

y los verdaderos artistas se mueren de hambre, la historia no es nueva...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

+1


----------



## asherar (Sep 8, 2012)

Pocas historias son realmente nuevas ... (a propósito de Jorge Meconio) 

*Cinismo* Fuente :Kiwipedia

 El cinismo es un movimiento que se desarrolló en Grecia, durante los  siglos III y IV a.C., y siguió en las grandes ciudades del Imperio  Romano: Roma, Alejandría y Constantinopla hasta el siglo V. Uno de los  orígenes del nombre está asociado a uno de sus fundadores, el primero  fue Antístenes, que le puso este nombre por el lugar donde solía  enseñar, que era un gimnasio llamado Cinosarges, lo que traducido,  vendria a ser perro blanco o perro veloz. Después, por el comportamiento  de Antístenes y Diógenes  les apodaron kínicos, ya que sus comportamientos se asemejaban al de  los perros. Aunque al principio esta escuela fue llamada “escuela  socrática menor”. La actitud cínica fue iniciada en Occidente por  Diógenes de Sinope en el siglo IV a.C.
 El cinismo no fue una escuela a pesar de este título. Una escuela filosófica  era un establecimiento en el cual se impartía una doctrina o  inspiración intelectual mantenida por un grupo de personas dirigidas por  un superior. Antístenes fue uno de sus fundadores y las reuniones las  realizaban en un gimnasio que frecuentaban. Ellos estaban en contra de  la escuela, repudiaban las ciencias, las normas y las convenciones, en  especial Antístenes.

* El cinismo moderno*

 El uso moderno sugiere la definición de *cinismo* como la de una  disposición a no creer en la sinceridad o bondad humana, ni en sus  motivaciones y acciones, así como una tendencia a expresar esta actitud  mediante la burla y el sarcasmo. 

 Casi 2.000 años después de que ciertos filósofos griegos hubieran  abrazado el cinismo clásico, en el siglo XVII y XVIII escritores como Shakespeare, Swift, Voltaire y, siguiendo las tradiciones de Geoffrey Chaucer y François Rabelais,  utilizan la ironía, el sarcasmo y la sátira para ridiculizar la  conducta humana y reactivar el cinismo. En el aspecto literario, figuras  del siglo XIX y XX como Oscar Wilde, Mark Twain, Dorothy Parker,  HL Mencken, utilizaron el cinismo como forma de comunicar sus opiniones  bajo algunas manifestaciones de la naturaleza humana. En 1930, Bertrand  Russell en el ensayo sobre El cinismo Juvenil pudo describir la medida  en que (a su modo de ver) el cinismo había penetrado en las conciencias  occidentales en masa, y puso nota especial en las áreas parcialmente  influenciadas por el cinismo: la religión, la patria (el patriotismo),  el progreso, la belleza, la verdad. La primera mitad del siglo XX, con  sus dos guerras mundiales, ofrece pocas esperanzas a las personas que  deseen adoptar un idealismo diametralmente opuesto al cinismo.



> cada quien sabe a quien le cabe el saco


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## capitanp (Sep 12, 2012)

les dejo un videito para implementar con el Lm3914 dejando atras las aburridas presentaciones en barra


----------



## Dario (Sep 12, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> les dejo un videito para implementar con el Lm3914 dejando atras las aburridas presentaciones en barra
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjmPv0HSx-I



que buena idea, nunca se me habia ocurrido

bueno, aca dejo uno para moderacion, voy a intentar hacerlo para sacarme la duda... se ve bastante logico, adelantenlo hasta el 1:40


----------



## asherar (Sep 12, 2012)

El magnetismo tiene ese encanto. Como no se vé nada en el medio, las posibilidades parecen infinitas.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 13, 2012)

¿Es verdad el video o es un montaje?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2012)

alla les sale mas barato matar a un vago que hacer el montaje 

ademas..........te pusiste a pensar los miles de MILLONES  de personas que hay en el mundo ?? y ahora muchisima gente tiene filmadora, muchisima.
pero muchisima.

no sabes la cantidad de gente que hace boludeces en este mundo , la diferencia con antes es que ahora es mas facil "eternizar" dichas estupideces.

mil maneras de morir
premios darwin.

jaaaa.......... hoy dia ni hace falta hacer montajes para filmar accidentes, descuidos, horrores, estupideces .


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 13, 2012)

si en mis tiempor de escuela hubieramos tenido celular con camara de video como ahora, yo seria el rey de yutube...


----------



## moises95 (Sep 13, 2012)

¿Que tensión tendrá el cable del tren como para que se pegue esos fogonazos? Se ha pegado unos buenos atracones con el cobre 



fernandob dijo:


> mil maneras de morir



 entonces es real

 ¡conoces el programa mil maneras de morir!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2012)

me encanta............

y he vosto algunas peliculas de casos reales, en los cuales NO se puede culpar a las victimas.
como dije somos millones, eso es millones de posibilidades.
 a vecees el destino se burla de uno .











http://www.almasoscuras.com/frozen-review

a veces veo documentales de caoss de gente ...el otro dia vi uno de uno que se perdio en la nieve, y en verdad , no veia yo el peligro, pero una serie de asuntilos, la mala leche, tremenda mala leche....Y EL NO ESTAR ACOSTUMBRADOS, por que eso es muy importante, nos sentimos confiados y no estamos acostumbrados a el miedo, a las situaciones fuera de control y cuando nos pasa ..........se nos arruga el tuje , nos ponemos nerviosos y hacemos mil estupideces juntas en un ratito .


cuando ves un gato o otro animal muerto o atrapado , te das cuenta las cantidades de trampas que tiene una ciudad, y solo gracias a nuestra inteligencia y educacion podemso vivir.
el solo tener que cruzar una avenida.
claro que .............siempre hay gente que se esfuerza en ser idiota, o a veces, sea por el alcohol, o distraidos, o lo que sea ...........PÛM !!!    al pozo !!


----------



## moises95 (Sep 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> me encanta............
> 
> y he vosto algunas peliculas de casos reales, en los cuales NO se puede culpar a las victimas.
> como dije somos millones, eso es millones de posibilidades.
> ...



Yo veo los capitulos de mil maneras de morir por internet, muchas de las muertes son por hacer estupideces, cosas que habría que pensarse un poco antes de hacerlas, pero bueno, puede que las víctimas no sepan que van a finalizar muertos, como el capítulo del hombre que se pone a deslumbrar a un conductor, el bromista no tenía pensado que le hubiese a caer el surtirdor de agua de los bomberos, el cual fué levantado por el coche tras el deslumbre del bromista. Otras, un simple error nuestro nos hace caer en mil maneras de morir , como el capítulo de la pareja que se besó en un antiguo transformador que había en la calle y murió electrocutada, si recuerdo bien fue con un transformador antiguo.  O bien el hombre que realiza fotos  a las mujeres colocando la cámara en el suelo... le vino de arriba una vara metálica que se le fué de las manos a un obrero por un tropiezo, es una muerte totalmente inesperada y creo que inocente, ya que el hombre que fotografiaba no hacía nada como para buscarse la muerte, en este caso el error ha sido del obrero.

Casos y mas casos reales. 

...ponerse nerviosos y agarrarse al cable del tren...PUM PUM...

En la ciudad miles de trampas diarias, siempres nos enfrentamos a estas, aunque como dices, habeces hay gente que se esfuerza...


----------



## Dario (Sep 15, 2012)

no seria genial tener un disfracito de estos??? XD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 17, 2012)

eso nos es nada mister lemurcio:
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...68.2047.1j11j1.13.0...0.0...1ac.1.5iP1NwcgXbY


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2012)

jojojojo se pasan ,se pasan


----------



## asherar (Sep 17, 2012)

ah no , ... 
la mejor de todas es esta ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2012)

si esos dos me hicieron acordar al electricista jajajaj

*como se comunican los jovenes ?''cuando se amotinan le da un viaje''*


----------



## asherar (Sep 18, 2012)

Coyote, fijate que en el cartel dice "Murió en una Mina de *cabrón*"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=beoI0H17ApU#t=80s


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 18, 2012)

se ha de referir que murio en el metro de la ciudad de mexico porque solo en el encuentras tanto....




lemur si te ofende las aberraciones del lenguaje nunca vengas a aca, por estos lares se habla chilango, pachuco, ñero, caliche ratonero y otras variedades, pero español nuncamente...


----------



## Dario (Sep 19, 2012)

che, les dejo un video que subi de algo raro que encotre hace unos dias en una foto de marte, si lo quieren ver en la foto original, aqui les dejo el link http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/catalog/PIA16104


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2012)

No es intencional D@río, ... solo casualidad que postee este video luego del tuyo ...


----------



## Dario (Sep 19, 2012)

jajaja... ok...


----------



## Dario (Sep 24, 2012)

esto si que esta buenisimo che... no se porque me parece que de no ser por nuestro queridisimo amigo, el señor LED, este espectaculo no podria verse...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 24, 2012)

nop, led no, El wire
(se me ocurre divertido para la coreografia de la carabina de ambrosio)


----------



## Dario (Sep 24, 2012)

ah, mira vos... no la tenia a esa ...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2012)

que maravillosa y sorprendente la naturaleza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dESCztfFWYg&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

Para jugar con la espuma de mar . . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 28, 2012)

acá también pasa, cerquita nomas, en uruguay


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

Nunca vi taaaaaaaaaaaantaaaaaaaa espuma che

******************************************

Caballito de mar macho pariendo 1800 crias


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2012)

Este es para ver cuando empezamos a perder la fe en la especie humana ...


----------



## Dario (Oct 9, 2012)

alguien se acuerda de esto? 




estos ni se acercan...




y estos?...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 9, 2012)

tres video recomendados:

















postadata: en que encuentra el de la maquina de energía gratis que tiene una bobinota subanlo yo lo perdí NO me acuerdo como llegue a el, pero esta mortal te morís de la risa en todo el vídeo


----------



## djwash (Oct 12, 2012)

Mucha atencion que digamos no le preste al aro hula ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2012)

Seeeeeeeee , lo revoléa bonito, un placer para la vista


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 12, 2012)

cual aro hula hula?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2012)

Ahí abajito hay un aro moviéndose


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2012)

Espero que solo sea un montaje/teatrito  Pues que mal si fuese verdad que pillen al chico haciendo eso y encima lo suban a la red  ¿No?






Y esto espero que sean efectos sonoros especiales y un poco de teatrito, que fuerte!. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIhq60BJCs0

Y ahora a reirse un rato


----------



## asherar (Oct 14, 2012)

Película de animación hecha con Blender 2.5a (programa gratuito)

Se pueden activar los subtítulos en castellano ...






y las dos anteriores sin subtítulos:


----------



## Nepper (Oct 14, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Película de animación hecha con Blender 2.5a (programa gratuito)
> 
> Se pueden activar los subtítulos en castellano ...
> 
> ...



muy buenos.
yo empecé a utilizar blender hace años, es mas, mi avatar rotatorio de UAC lo hise en 3D con el Blender.
Al comenzar a utilizarlo me interioricé en su reconocimiento mundial y me encontré con los videos que muestras, principalmente el del dragonsito. Ese video se utilizó para mostrarle a los animadores que Blender esta totalmente a la misma altura que los softwares de animación 3D pagos, donde las licencias salen miles de dolares.


----------



## asherar (Oct 14, 2012)

ESTO ES SERIO y no tiene edad : 

¿ Qué hacer si te da un ataque al corazón estando solo y lejos de un hospital ?


----------



## sjuan (Oct 14, 2012)

esto sera posible?, al principio estaba convencido, pero luego vi el canal del tipo, y esta lleno de maquinas perpetuas y energía gratis... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wdgzU_84VMg#!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 15, 2012)

*atencion !!!!!!!!!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pLrL1Yg20rA#!


----------



## Dario (Oct 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *atencion !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pLrL1Yg20rA#!



maldicion!!!  menos mal que no tengo tarjeta de credito... desafortunadamente...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2012)

ser paranoico no es tan malo, en mi caso nisiquiera mi nombre esta en internet, ni por casuelidad....


----------



## sjuan (Oct 15, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ser paranoico no es tan malo, en mi caso nisiquiera mi nombre esta en internet, ni por casuelidad....



 y como lo haces, no tienes facebook?, que pasa con los correos, de tu empresa o de tu universidad?, tus amigos como te llaman cuando te escriben un correo?.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2012)

soy paranoico, mis amigos me llaman Helminto Gris, en la escuela estube cuando aun se hacia por papel todo, correos de empresa pues no tengo empresas, ni cuentas d banco ni nada de eso, en internet soy y si alguien pregunta, Helminto Gris, eso si existe y puedes averiguar, pero no encontraras datos importantes, mis amigos saben que no combiene poner fotos videos o mi nombre


----------



## asherar (Oct 15, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> postadata: en que encuentra el de la maquina de energía gratis que tiene una bobinota subanlo yo lo perdí NO me acuerdo como llegue a el, pero esta mortal te morís de la risa en todo el vídeo


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *atencion !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pLrL1Yg20rA#!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WooCJ3mye54



esta trucado,porque el led parpadea a un ritmo diferente de la cantidad de vueltas que da el rotor,
el rotor va  mil y el led apenas parpadea


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2012)

A veces las cámaras tienen ese efecto. ^^


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 15, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> A veces las cámaras tienen ese efecto. ^^


de engañar a quien no tiene idea de las leyes de la termoodinamica?...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2012)

si es gratis, por eso la tarifa de luz me hace calentar cada 2 meses 



*asherar *ese esta muy bueno, pero no es. Hoy a la noche voy a ver si lo encuentro tengo ganas de reirme de nuevo


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

por dios¡¡¡,irreemplazable,espero que eso aya sido una replica,
es para colgarlo de las ,de algún lado va


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Es una joda , mirale despacio y vas a ver que lo hace a propósito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

y hummm no parece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Fijate el "empujoncito" que le da


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

sheee y después hace como que quiere agarrarlo,sera una broma para el conductor o alguno de esos invitados?


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Si es una Joda pa los espectadores,  un jarron de esa dinastia China de 1.2million no estaria resguardado con 2 Polis de centro comercial y un tarado arrastrandolo asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Si a mi me pareció eso 

de este no hay video  rompieron 100 de los 200 millones de Euros 

http://traspistado.blogspot.com.ar/2011/01/como-estrellar-un-avion-sin-despegar.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

no me la creo lo del fusible,alli paso otra cosa


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

bueno...vamos en orden:
lo de el video de el jarron chino sera una joda pero no dudo que puede pasar, no me extrañaria, y no niego que el pibe seria un idiota, pero mas idiotas los dueños y organizadores que no hacen mas que mirar y /o crear la situacion.

LUEGO  lei tu enlace 2M , la historia de el avion.
primero aclaro que la industria aeronautica es de excelencia, y si, por desgracia hay accidentes que se llevan puestos a cientos, pero dedican mucho esfuerzo en aprender de ellos y mejorar.
aunque destaco esto:

Entonces.............. a uno de la tripulación de ADAT, se le ocurrio una feliz idéa............. y decidió desconectar el fusible del circuito del Sensor de Aproximación a Tierra para silenciar la alarma. Esto engaña a la aeronave, haciéndola pensar  que ya está en el aire.

y si el fusible falla ?? y si se quema ?? y si hace mal contacto ?? 

o sea...........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

No hablan de los fusibles que nosotros conocemos , sino de quitar alguna seguridad , a tecla , o por configuración


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

por eso digo,no me la creo eso del fusible,los ingenieros seguramente ya lo tenían previsto y si fue asi como dicen que paso,seguro ya lo corrieron


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Mago pendejo no creo que vuelva hacer ese truco


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

me dolio a mi lo de el magoludo ...

y lo de el avion...no te confies julien :
si ves esos documentales que cuentan accidentes aereos veras cuantas veces han pasado cosas asi, de insignificantes.
pavadas que se les escaparon .

si hasta te digo que para sabotear un avion no hace falta ni un gramo de TNT , solo saber bien claro como funciona, las posibles fallas, o puntos debiles de un avion.
fusibles, sin fin, piezas desgastadas, trabas de puertas, indicadores , etc, etc .
el tema es que algunos son cruciales, no te dejan lugar a redundancia o a correcciones.

encima.......ustedes saben :
esta onda de "automatizar" hasta las pelotas , tiene sus contras.
a la antigua el buen piloto sabia lo que pasaba  y como actuar.
hoy el avion decide, y si no es lo mejor : agua y ajo .
o si la desicion de el avion se contradice con la accion que el piloto esta intentando ejecutar : mas agua y ajo.

mietras todo va bien perfecto, pero cuando la fatalidad , el imprevisto o el error humano se cruzan :
perdiste .

por eso para mi lo mejor es viajar en barcos, pequeños, simples , sin gran tecnologia y con recursos humanos, tipo asi:




que si viene una ola  a donde sea que me tire caigo bien


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> me dolio a mi lo de el magoludo ...
> 
> y lo de el avion...no te confies julien :
> si ves esos documentales que cuentan accidentes aereos veras cuantas veces han pasado cosas asi, de insignificantes.
> ...




Con un Barquito asi repleto de chicas :babear::babear:quien necesita Tecnologia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Si que necesitas tecnologia

La de fermentar cereales
La del latex , así no tenes que poner una guardería después


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si que necesitas tecnologia
> 
> La de fermentar cereales
> La del latex , así no tenes que poner una guardería después



Con esas chicas hasta me hago un Condon de Escamas de pescado ( Fishingdurex)hay que ser recursivos DOSME estos papayasos no suelen pasar a menudo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate el "empujoncito" que le da



Sheeeee que sino no cobra el seguro  de alguna forma hay que hacer dinero NO?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

rompiendo la replica y vendiendo el original,
cobra el seguro y gana con la venta del original a algún coleccionista privado,doblete ¡¡


----------



## snakewather (Oct 17, 2012)

que les parece este Si que se surtio Rico Todo sea por una buena causa!!!!!!


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Yamaki (Oct 18, 2012)

3D Max Studio Amazing Car


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Electronec (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaja.....que buenos videos 2M.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

bueno lo encontré!!!
Generador de electricidad gratis de por vida​





aun me rió de esto que vaaaaa ​


----------



## Electronec (Oct 20, 2012)

Ya podía haber cambiado la base de la mesa, está llena de agujeritos donde mete la alimentación.

Ni luces para eso.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

este es un *SGTC* a escala que como proyecto para un fin de semana lo recomiendo

no hace falta decir ni agregar nada todos los datos están en el vídeo que ademas esta en alta definición






saludos


----------



## asherar (Oct 20, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> este es un *SGTC* a escala que como proyecto para un fin de semana lo recomiendo
> 
> no hace falta decir ni agregar nada todos los datos están en el vídeo que ademas esta en alta definición
> 
> ...



Lástima que destripa otro aparato. Hubiera estado mejor si explica cómo hacer la fuente del primario. 

El terminal de Muy Alta Tensión tiene muchas rugosidades, como terminal de AT no sirve. 

Otra cosa que no entiendo es ¿ por que hacen el primario tan chato ?
Si el primario cubriera a todo lo largo de la bobina del secundario se transferiría más potencia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

> ... y aparte de hacer chisporroteos vistosos, ... ¿ para qué otra cosa sirve la bobina de Tesla ?



esa pregunta la hicieron en CCA porque nunca pasaron lo 15Cm de arco


----------



## asherar (Oct 20, 2012)

Para lo que yo conocía la bobina de Tesla es para esto: 



> El aparato Kirlian más elemental utiliza una bobina Tesla conectada a  una placa de metal. Se coloca la película y el objeto que se va a  fotografiar sobre la placa, en la oscuridad. Al pasar la corriente  eléctrica sobre este dispositivo, la película registra una imagen del  objeto rodeada de halos luminosos. Las cosas inanimadas dan lugar a una  imagen constante invariable, mientras que las cosas vivientes emiten  continuamente colores cambiantes, lo que por lo demás es del todo  lógico, sin que tenga nada que ver el aura o cuerpo astral.
> Si se utiliza corriente alterna tendremos como resultado el  disparador de una cámara de alta velocidad, pues en el mismo fragmento  de película se logran varias exposiciones, y ya que los metales son  magníficos conductores, el destello es continuo y sin variación,  mientras que las sustancias vivas se pueden considerar como  dieléctricos, por lo que se podrá apreciar esa variación en forma y  color.
> Algunos autores presentan como prueba de la existencia del aura el  hecho de que el resplandor va desapareciendo conforme la planta o tejido  va muriendo. Pero es sólo el cambio de las propiedades dieléctricas al  irse secando la planta. Otros presentan como prueba la variación en  color relacionado con las emociones o las enfermedades.


Fuente: La historia de la psicofotografía




SSTC dijo:


> esa pregunta la hicieron en *CCA* porque nunca pasaron lo 15Cm de arco


¿Qué es la CCA?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

> Lástima que destripa otro aparato. Hubiera estado mejor si explica cómo hacer la fuente del primario.



*electric circuit used in mosquito racket* lastima que no sepan usar el GOOGLE


----------



## asherar (Oct 20, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> electric circuit used in mosquito racket *lastima que no sepan usar el GOOGLE*



¡ Che, qué mala onda ! No es que no sepa usar el buscador, ... era sólo un comentario.
(Aparte, ese enlace de arriba tampoco explica demasiado. El esquemático tiene 3 diodos y en la foto 
hay como 7.)

Y lo de la CCA no se encuentra. ... Mucha ironía pero poca información.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

quizas se le paso una c i era ca http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

> quizas se le paso una c i era ca http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/



Correcto *lemur*, pero antes era la *CAA* (cientificos aficionados y amateur) y la pasaron a *CCA* una es de cientificos la otra de aficionado y la primera 

y la onda se me rompio al sacudirle al perro de un vecino


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

perro - gato ,,,mala combinación  jajajaja


----------



## Electronec (Oct 24, 2012)

Está divertido.

http://devour.com/video/uncle-drew/

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Miren lo que soporta el pobre LED (mas de 2000V!!!)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soJdffSA54w&feature=player_detailpage#t=273s


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 27, 2012)

> Miren lo que soporta el pobre LED


 interesante la carga se equilibra por la potencia del circuito


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

pero se prendió fuego ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Si, pero por el chisperío y el calor en los pines...


----------



## djwash (Oct 28, 2012)

Interesante la camarita...


----------



## asherar (Oct 28, 2012)

Genial lo de la foto ultra ultra ultra rápida ... 

Lástima que en algunos países la gente se va acostumbrando a cosas un poco menos predecibles ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyE30MQlrj0#!

En 2:40 se ve caer un rayo sobre una línea de tensión.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2012)

espectacular la imagen , que fragmentacion .
justo estaba el de la camara y con ESA  camara .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2012)

*interesante este bicho, ¡¡como raja ¡¡*
esta construido con partes de un celular y un cepillo de dientes,quizás arme uno para molestar al gato





*aqui hay otro similar *


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2012)

che............y si lo dejo al cepillo con el palito y  todo me hago un cepillo de dientes / vibrador


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2012)

Había un chiste gráfico con eso


----------



## Imzas (Oct 28, 2012)

araña gigante robot, im-pre-sio-nan-te


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya todos sabemos lo que es una suegra


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2012)

yo pensaba en el susto que le daría a mi suegra¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2012)

Naaaaaaaaaa , la suegra hace migas con la otra araña


----------



## Imzas (Oct 28, 2012)

Yo pensaba que solo las chicas se llevaban mal con la suegra :s.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2012)

nuera =  nu era para mi hijo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2012)

Hay suegras que se llevan mejor con sus yernos que con sus propias hijas  eso habla muy bien de ellas


----------



## Imzas (Oct 29, 2012)

Alteza, se ve muy bien en ese avatar, muy bonito o mejor monito .


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2012)

ma que bonito ?? 





parece un diablo que te esta observando .

es el modo "moderador alerta y listo para saltar a la yugular"


----------



## asherar (Oct 29, 2012)

Es extraordinaria la historia del País Vasco, especialmente de la región de Bilbao. 
Hace tiempo ví por TV un documental donde se veía el crecimiento de los años 80-90. 
Realmente notable cómo fueron construyendo la ciudad en tan poco tiempo, luego de 
la crisis industrial de 1980 y las inundaciones de 1983. 
Es para admirar, el espíritu del pueblo vasco. 

Este es el paseo en 4 videos, si tienen tiempo los invito a dar una vueltita en helicóptero. 
Son en total unos 30 minutos, mas o menos. Espero que los disfruten.


----------



## Imzas (Oct 29, 2012)

la parte del video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6z7i_g_z9uU es especialmente hermoso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## eleccortez (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2012)

y este esta muy bueno


----------



## Dario (Nov 5, 2012)

yo rompiendome la cabeza con los mecanismos de mi cnc y este tipo con 3 mecanismos de lector dvd se armo flor de micro cnc laser 
PD: (fogo por favor no me mandes el mensaje a frsadora cnc muy simple y barata please  )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2012)

A alguien le va a gustar


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2012)

los 2 primeros autos "desaparecen"


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Dario (Nov 10, 2012)

que buenos sonidos hace este tipo


----------



## Nepper (Nov 12, 2012)

jua jua!
el flaco está re duro pero va a 180 XD


ya que estamos con los sonidos les dejo este


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2012)

imitador de guitarra


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola amigos aqui les dejo este documental muy vakano de la Champeta y el Picó, donde esta mi gente de Colombia




LA MAQUINA MUSICAL DEL CARIBE​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 16, 2012)

muy bueno el de *Nepper* como dice el *lemur*:_ Mira una cabecita feliz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2012)

la vos de calamardo le sale bien


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2012)

y, cambiado un poco de tema, ¿que opinan de este documental? ¿alguien lo ha visto? ¿que opinan acerca del sistema toroidal del que se habla al pricipio? ¿sera posible la free energy como dicen aqui o sera que realmente nos estan ocultando que si se puede? y otra cosa, ¿creen realmente en un plan de dominacion y exterminio  como dicen aqui tambien? ¿sera que este tipo esta loco?  saludosss


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2012)

2 horas, no podes comentarlo ?? hacer un resumen ??

lee este _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/706942/ _comentario acerca de al energia free y lo que soluciona


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2012)

en realidad me interesaba saber si ya lo habian visto alguna vez y cual era la opinion de los foristas que lo habian visto. yo no soy de los creyentes de la energia gratis, esto viene desde epocas muy tempranas de la humanidad y todavia no se ha logrado nada concreto... pero aparte de eso, tambien se hablan muchas cosas que tocan a toda la humanidad en su conjunto, como esto de la dominacion y el exterminio selectivo de razas y clases sociales, es muy serio lo que se denuncia aqui.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 18, 2012)

la energia es gratis, lo que cuesta es usarla....


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## djwash (Nov 23, 2012)

Para reir un rato...


----------



## Imzas (Nov 24, 2012)

Hermosa pelicula que descubri hoy por la mañana en la tv abierta:
El Quinto Elemento, actua el guapo Bruce Willis y una actriz al parecer rusa o algo asi, muy linda de rostro peor flaquisima ( habla la envidia)  XD.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 24, 2012)

si es la misma actriz de los zombies , milla jovovich ,
de la peli el quinto elemento ,muy gracioso el actor chris tucker jajaja muy griton ¡¡¡
y como firmaba los autografos,con una pincelada nomas


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 24, 2012)

Esa peli es muy vakana, la flakis es super sexy es la mismita de Resident Evil


----------



## Nepper (Nov 24, 2012)

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Esa peli es muy vakana, la flakis es super sexy es la mismita de Resident Evil
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Whk4Jkc9gDI



me gustaría decir lo mismo de la trama u_u


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2012)

Me gusta más Milla Jovovich en el 5º elemento , que en Resident Evil . . . será porque era más joven :babear: :babear: :babear:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 24, 2012)

no creo,esta buena igual,debe ser porque parece mas tierna e inocente y necesita que la protejan,
en Resident Evil ya no necesita que la protejan ,,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 24, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no creo,esta buena igual,debe ser porque parece mas tierna e inocente y necesita que la protejan,
> en Resident Evil ya no necesita que la protejan ,,,,,


 
Muy cierto eso......de inocente a mata zombies hay gran cambio


----------



## Imzas (Nov 25, 2012)

Los entiendo Mila Jofovich, es re linda, y en resident evil (aunque este tipo de peliculas no es de mi gusto, preferiria en ese caso Tomb Raider), estaba mas curvilinea al parecer, loq ue la hace mas atractiva fisicamente que en la pelicula anterior (5 elemento). En todo caso, vale mas rescatar su actuacion en dichas peliculas, debido a que se lucio haciendo su rol muy profesionalmente.
Edit, quise decir Mila Jovovich, me confundi con un artista argentino llamado Gerardo Sofovich XD :s.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 26, 2012)

Jazminia dijo:


> me confundi con un artista argentino llamado Gerardo Sofovich XD :s.



 SI artista... en fin lo malo de *resident* es que comienza re mal y sobre el camino le ponen unos mango y sale lo que es hoy...

sobre la actriz pssssss nada de otro mundo SI es de accion y suspenso como es la de esa categoria tienes que meterle muchos zombies como en el juego *left 4 dead* oooo la pelicula *WWZ* que coicidencia NO! NO?


----------



## Dario (Nov 30, 2012)

este viernes a la noche estuve viendo en discovery channel un programa llamado loco lab donde mostraban algunos videos que estan youtube y la verdad me gustaron estos dos videos jeje... saludosss


----------



## djwash (Dic 4, 2012)

Desde un principio ya se sabia que iba a pasar, se notaba que no sabia manejar ese bicho...


----------



## Imzas (Dic 4, 2012)

impresionantes videos D@rio
Cuidado con las arañas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UhH...237.1214.5j3j2.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.guLoq76BZZk


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2012)

bbbbrrrrrr..... soy aracnofobico.... les tengo terror a las arañas :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> bbbbrrrrrr..... soy aracnofobico.... les tengo terror a las arañas :S



guarda la mano,que por las noches cuando apagas la luz llegan las arañas mis amigas


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2012)

> guarda la mano,que por las noches cuando apagas la luz llegan las arañas mis amigas



jajaja...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 4, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Desde un principio ya se sabia que iba a pasar, se notaba que no sabia manejar ese bicho...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZKbYH1W0HE



y esa ruta... que no es muy ancha y *los coches* van y bienen por el mismo lado.... no se como funciona la cosa en esos pagos , pero al principio venian y luego otro iba


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y esa ruta... que no es muy ancha y *los coches* van y bienen por el mismo lado.... no se como funciona la cosa en esos pagos , pero al principio venian y luego otro iba



bueno, no se donde habran grabado el video, pero fer, vos sabes que para nosotros los argentinos esto no deberia ser nada extraño, si aqui hay rutas interprovinciales que no superan los 8 metros de ancho y son doble mano...


----------



## asherar (Dic 10, 2012)

Te gustan los cheetos ?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2-C-JwZKuo"]Como se fabrican los cheetos[/ame]


----------



## Nepper (Dic 10, 2012)

todo bien, pero te vas a creer que toda tu vida comiste goma vulcanizada?
si fuera como dicen en el video, que comemos petroleo, así como entra el chizito, sale el chizito...
y quemar.... no se si es una prueba factible, porque el malbadizco yankie tambien se quema y queda negro...

Estaría bueno que pasen el mismo informe sacando los cheetos de la bolsa y metiendolo en un analizador de espectro para revisar la materia que contiene....

no me vengan ahora con las lombrices del mc donal...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 10, 2012)

esa prueba tendria valides si se quedaran unidos achicharrados al final de incendiarse, porque digo, hasta la manteca de cerdo arde, y no pueden negar que es natural, he intentado esa prueba y el resultado no difiere mucho de cualquier producto de maiz quemado...


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> esa prueba tendria valides si se quedaran unidos achicharrados al final de incendiarse, porque digo, hasta la manteca de cerdo arde, y no pueden negar que es natural, he intentado esa prueba y el resultado no difiere mucho de cualquier producto de maiz quemado...


 
Muy cierto lo que dice el coyotesi fuese asi quedarian pegados como el plastico, ya que sus propiedades quimicas y componentes como el polietileno se fucionan, los chitos no tienen esos componentes, es como meter un pan de maiz al horno con un candelazo bravo pues se carboniza, los probres chitos se la montan pero nadie dice nada del chicle y ese si que es un caucho eternopero como ese no se come, se masca no hay problema pero esas sustancias y azucares mezcladas con la goma esas si son nocivas, los chetos cuando uno los come se desaparecen en la boca como algodon de azucar...ni llegan al estomago jajaja......para incineracion natural


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2012)

Observación , hay unos cheetos (tomemoslo como chizitos genéricos) que los perros los huelen y ni los tocan y otras marcas que se los devoran . . . 

¿ Será ?


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Observación , hay unos cheetos (tomemoslo como chizitos genéricos) que los perros los huelen y ni los tocan y otras marcas que se los devoran . . .
> 
> ¿ Será ?


 
Eso debe ser por el condimento artificial y natural que le ponen, un pobre perro no se va a poner a comer pimienta con queso, yo tenia un pastor era pequeñito antes que se lo regalaramos a un familiar y le enseñe a comer chitos y gelatina, pero con los chitos picantes salia corriendo y hacia con la nariz como si rebusnara a perritos son un caso....en cambio uno mientras el chito sea con mas sabor va pa dentro con sason





			
				DRIVERSOUND dijo:
			
		

> Eso debe ser por el condimento artificial y natural que le ponen, un pobre perro no se va a poner a comer pimienta con queso, yo tenia un pastor era pequeñito antes que se lo regalaramos a un familiar y le enseñe a comer chitos y gelatina, pero con los chitos picantes salia corriendo y hacia con la nariz como si rebusnara a perritos son un caso....en cambio uno mientras el chito sea con mas sabor va pa dentro con sason


 
PD: Es mas mucha comida canina esta elaborada de galgeras, bombombunes, galletas, chitos, chocolatinas, lo digo por que una prima trabaja donde procesan y elaboran comida para animalitos y nos cuenta muchas cosas de la fabrica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2012)

Eran unos cheetos como comunes y corrientes sin condimentos  , aunque medios gomosos al masticarlos , como que no se disolvian en la boca . Y los perros ni bola.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eran unos cheetos como comunes y corrientes sin condimentos , aunque medios gomosos al masticarlos , como que no se disolvian en la boca . Y los perros ni bola.


 
mmmmmmm ya se cuales son, esos chitos traen mas glucosa y sacarosa o bastante almidon, lo cual no son muy solubles al agua, en este caso a la saliva o comunmente babasssssspor eso son pegachentos con razon pobre perrito con el ocico pegachento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2012)




----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.perfil.com/export/sites/.../sociedad/0127_chizitos_468.jpg_687088226.jpg


 
Aqui si los chitos o chetos son pegajosos son chitos chimbos" de mala calidad o chito cazafantasma"





Mis favoritos


----------



## Dario (Dic 11, 2012)

yo el otro dia hice la prueba de quemar unos chisitos re truchos que vende el kiosco de al lado de mi casa y se quemaron rapidisimo, quedo un moton de carbon y olor a pan quemado   saludosss


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2012)

resulta que si masticas algun producto de maiz quemado se blanquean los dientes (a la larga, obviamente de momento se veran todos negros)


----------



## Dario (Dic 11, 2012)

y hablando de venenosss




y ahora resulta que...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2012)

hoy en sia lo que no te mata, te da cancer...
he dicho


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2012)

Y lo que le hace mal a unos, le hace bien a otros ... dijo una mosca ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Y lo que le hace mal a unos, le hace bien a otros ... dijo una mosca ...


 
Y lo que le hace mal a unos, le hace bien a otros ... dijo el gerente de ventas ...


----------



## Dario (Dic 11, 2012)

jajaja....  ...che enserio, habra que dejar los panchitos y el sandwich de mortadela???


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 11, 2012)

Sluffling In Heels


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 12, 2012)

Tremendo DRIVERSOUND!!!!....

Hola






Chau.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 12, 2012)

Sisas DJ T3 supercool como baila y es una mujer muy bella.....para los amantes del Shuffle y el Taekwondo como YOP aqui les dejo una buena combinacion


----------



## tiago (Dic 13, 2012)

A ver si os gusta éste instrumentista, interpretando una conocida banda sonora.






Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Dic 13, 2012)

Muy buena exibicion DRIVERSOUND, es impresionante la agilidad que tienen los koreanos para el taekwon-do, yo llegue a rojo punta negra y jamas en mi vida gire asi jajaja...
Otro muy buenos son los K-tiger:


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 13, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Muy buena exibicion DRIVERSOUND, es impresionante la agilidad que tienen los koreanos para el taekwon-do, yo llegue a rojo punta negra y jamas en mi vida gire asi jajaja...
> Otro muy buenos son los K-tiger:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1G3vCyjkfE


 
Si son muy buenos en ese deporte, yo solo pude llegar a Azul y competia en la Escuela de Lanceros, hoy en dia ya poco practico ahora estoy muy decicado al trabajo y lo que practico en fines de semana es el Flatland




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNrSeoxX7s0"][/ame]


----------



## djwash (Dic 19, 2012)

Jajaja...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2fR3F9wIyTE


----------



## asherar (Dic 20, 2012)

Quiero uno para navidad ...







o aunque sea uno así:


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 26, 2012)

¿Qué podemos hacer si nos quedamos sin grasa siliconada (disipadora)?, ¿y para limpiar el microprocesador del PC?

Acá está la solución...






Jajaja... Felices fiestas...

PD: No me hago responsable si queman o rompen algo, por hacer lo que hacen en el video...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2012)

miren esto, en el minuto 9 : 21 es una cosa increible, hermoso , .........la verdad que .......






no se confundan con la foto inicial, de verdad ...nada que ver.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2012)

invento argentino,de como se disparo por primera ves en el mundo un misil Exocet desde tierra ,luego de eso los franceses fabricaron una nueva serie con lanzaderas ,pero los primeros fueron argentinos y su inventiva


----------



## fernandob (Dic 30, 2012)

minuto 8 : 20 en mas 






hay varios asombrosos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 30, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> invento argentino,de como se disparo por primera ves en el mundo un misil Exocet desde tierra ,luego de eso los franceses fabricaron una nueva serie con lanzaderas ,pero los primeros fueron argentinos y su inventiva



SI lo ves de esa forma, los sifones, No tiene el mismo mecanismo???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2012)

y si,pero el logro de los ingenieros argentinos,es que se les ocurrió la idea  ,,,
no estarían tomando soda y se les ocurrió


----------



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2013)




----------



## Nepper (Ene 3, 2013)

mira, lo vi de a partes con una pc sin audio...
Cuando tenga el tiempo lo veo entero... pero por lo poco que vi, puedo decir una cosa...
Humanidad: 1
Extraterrestres: 0



minuto 20, segundo 39 ...
Vi esa parte... No hay duda... 
Humanidad: 1
Extraterrestres: 0



27:39


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2013)

y que tienen que ver los extraterrestres ?


----------



## Nepper (Ene 4, 2013)

mucha, pero mucha gente atribulle grandes inventos y descubrimientos a una ayuda galactica, algo así como que sin ayuda externa, no habríamos avanzado tan rápido.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 4, 2013)

Las mismas historias de siempre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2013)

hoy vi(por la tv) como cortaban bloques de roca,relativamente facil,
lo hacían con unos tacos de madera
http://www.egiptologia.com/sociedad...onstruccion-en-el-antiguo-egipto.html?start=1


----------



## asherar (Ene 4, 2013)

Hablar de extraterrestres es ya poner una hipótesis cuando aún no hay pruebas concluyentes. 
(O sea una confesión firmada por extraterrestres !!!).

Justo encontré un programa que hace un análisis de tecnología y las contradicciónes 
con las pruebas arqueológicas. Una especie de repaso. 






Conviene saltearse los dos presentadores (hasta t = 5:30) , ya que no hacen demasiado aporte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2013)

muy buen video, Alegrandro ¡¡¡
recién lo termine de ver


----------



## Dario (Ene 4, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hoy vi(por la tv) como cortaban bloques de roca,relativamente facil,
> lo hacían con unos tacos de madera
> http://www.egiptologia.com/sociedad...onstruccion-en-el-antiguo-egipto.html?start=1



jeje... tengo entendido que algunos bloques estan hechos de granito y pesan hasta 60 toneladas, tambien dicen que el yasimiento de granito mas cercano esta a unos 800 kilometros del lugar... 
lo que no se es como se las arreglaban con unas cuñas de madera para cortar bloques de granito tan grandes...  saludosss


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2013)

todo un misterio no resuelto,la única explicasion es alguna tecnología perdida


----------



## Dario (Ene 4, 2013)

este documental de las piramides es muy interesante


----------



## asherar (Ene 5, 2013)

En Tandil (Argentina) hay sierras de granito y las piedras grandes se parten por el frío de la noche. 
Por este mecanismo natural se han formado estructuras como "el centinela" (ver otras imagenes)








y "la piedra movediza" 




(hoy caída y repuesta una réplica artificial) 





Lo de las estacas debe ser para dar un medio localizado por donde uno quiere partir la piedra, 
y de almacenamiento del agua para que no se escurra enseguida.
Igual hay que ver cómo meter la estaca en la piedra !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2013)

es un tanque de agua la piedra de tandil?


----------



## asherar (Ene 5, 2013)

Lo del agua lo edité. Me entró la duda porque Wikipedia dice que el granito es impermeable, 
pero yo he visto y tocado la piedra húmeda y no sé cómo, pero de alguna manera el agua se mete. 
Tal vez lo haga por pequeñas fisuras entre las fases (mica, cuarzo y feldespato) que la componen. 
Otra cosa que se le agarra como pintura es el liquen. Es como un papel blanco verdoso.


----------



## asherar (Ene 9, 2013)

Parece que entre los animalitos también hay competencia !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvWUv1N45XE&feature=player_detailpage#t=22s

Como se puede ver, el águila calva desaloja al pez (pescado) de las garras del águila pescadora, 
luego se abalanza sobre él para atraparlo antes de que toque el suelo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2013)

mi gato le quita la comida al perro,le da unos zarpazos en el hocico y no se como hace,pero le quita la comida directamente de la boca ¡¡¡ un dia de estos el perrito se va a cansar y chau gato


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2013)

LA GENTE  le quita la comida a la gente ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2013)

> LA GENTE le quita la comida a la gente ...


esto es peor, esa pobre gente no tiene los anticuerpos del hombre blanco,asi que estan condenados al primer contacto ,lamentablemente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2013)

Si en África nacía un bebé albino , lo mataban por las dudas . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si en África nacía un bebé albino , lo mataban por las dudas . . .


si lo e visto en documentales ¡¡¡¡ hay una ong que los refujia


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2013)

banquense esta pelicula:

es larga 






pero esta buena.
el ser humano inteligente tiene la capacidad en sus manos de hacer cosas buenas y tambein cosas horribles.
nosotros vivimos hoy el presente y olvidamos que esa vida  de indigenas No es pintoresca, era la unica que habia, pero las enfermedades, y la misma naturaleza se cobraba su buena tajada.

"a punta de lanza" se llamaba , no la encuentro completa en castellano  en youtube .

ACA ESTA :






miren que no soy de ver peliculas religiosas pedorras, pero esta buena, nos olvidamos que lo que somos hoy es el esfuerzo de haber pasado por un monton de errores, de culturas , de educacion generacion tras generacion , de culturas erradas , violentas.
oscuras.
de ignorancia.

el ser humano moderno  , avanzado puede tender una mano al que esta atrasado........o puede tenderle el puño .

hay que "comersela competa " para ver , para entender .


----------



## asherar (Ene 11, 2013)

casi 2 horas, no podes comentarlo ?? hacer un resumen ??
 solamente para romperte un poco las bolinquis !



fernandob dijo:


> 2 horas, no podes comentarlo ?? hacer un resumen ??
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2013)

jaaaa................es asi la cosa . 
elegi :
ser como soy o ser como sos


----------



## Nepper (Ene 12, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> jaaaa................es asi la cosa .
> elegi :
> ser como soy o ser como sos


se me cayó un idolo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2013)

Soy lo que soy


----------



## asherar (Ene 12, 2013)

Me parece que ya es la segunda vez que fernando postea el video de los indios esos y no consigue convencer 
a nadie para que lo vea y comente. Y bueno, que se le va a hacer. 

Para no caer en el off-topic pasemos rápido a otro tema: 






Qué tul ?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 12, 2013)

no recordaba haberlo posteado.
sera la edad.

pero ves ?? 
por lo menos soy  CONSISTENTE  en mis ideas.
ya que posteo lo mismo .

y cada quien ve  lo que quiere ver, no es mi idea "convencer" sino compartir.
.


----------



## tiago (Ene 18, 2013)

Os ofrezco éste video para que entendais un poco cómo hemos llegado en España a la crisis en la que estamos.






La segunda parte






No es Spam ya que se venden éstos volúmenes y aparece el precio en los videos; valga el ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2013)

jaja aquí la fiesta de las 90 del neoliberalismo ,ya la pasamos por aquí,
calcado, asta la reforma laboral ,,es una receta que aqui ya la aplicaron con mucho exito
sabes a mi me rebajaron el sueldo de 600 a 400 dolares (el dolar valia 1 peso,1 a 1,ley de convertibilidad) en esa época ,no solo que lo congelaron,si no que también lo bajaron ¡¡¡



mi jefe español,no sabes lo que discutíamos,que españa esto que españa lo otro y que argentina esto y argentina lo otro ,finalmente los echos me dieron la razón,10 años mas tarde


----------



## Electronec (Ene 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=WK2LpUoqX6A&vq=medium

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4dEkng5Wsk&feature=player_embedded#!

lo curioso de este video, es que al fin se quien es el saxofonista que aparece y toca formidablemente: Curtis Amy


----------



## Dario (Ene 24, 2013)

a quien le gustaria tener algo asi??? seria genial jejeje


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2013)

me impresiono en muchos sentidos:

http://es.screen.yahoo.com/big-cat-called-dinner-050000372.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2013)

Me parece que visto un grande gatito


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2013)

Creación y destrucción de un Sagrado Mandala Tibetano echo de arena coloreada y visto con cámara acelerada.


----------



## djwash (Ene 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tlLQbEsqhcI#!



Ademas de talento, tienen mucho tiempo libre...


----------



## jackblak (Feb 1, 2013)

pues navegando por youtube me encontre este video que realmente me parece interesante y nos enseña que la naturalesa de un parlante (bocina) puede ser reproducida con materiales minimos,


----------



## Nepper (Feb 2, 2013)

miren este....
Siempre llevan los diseños al 3D... pero... que pasaría si llevan el 3D a la realidad???


----------



## fernandob (Feb 3, 2013)

diria la señora de la limpieza :

" a ver si me hacen algun robotito o algo para luego juntar todas las pelotitas que quedaron desparramadas !!!!!!!!! "
estos se van y me dejan a mi el desastre..... 



miren este video, pero presten atencion a lo que hace el loco :


----------



## asherar (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e-fEX3_GBsc#!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesante efecto visual.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Interesante efecto visual. . .



*M. C. Escher strikes again*

*Dibujos imposibles de M. C. Escher*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

Vaya con la silla chingada  (aqui en Argentina significa torcida , mal)


----------



## asherar (Feb 6, 2013)

La diferencia con Escher es que la silla no es imposible.


----------



## xiki (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MF5J-1KCNC4

Aquí me teneis con el xaxo tenor.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF5J-1KCNC4



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Dzcg15RoM

Un poco más


----------



## Dario (Feb 12, 2013)

miren esto, no se si ya lo postearon pero aqui esta...




O__O


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2013)

Y así amanece en Russia, 2 Veces....


----------



## Electronec (Feb 16, 2013)

Las Esperas:






Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

me guta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2013)

y el botón de me guta?
PD:

 hay veces que que desaparece y tengo que actualizar la pagina para que se vea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2013)

¡ ¡ ¡  quiero doooooooooos ! ! !


----------



## asherar (Feb 20, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ ¡ ¡  quiero doooooooooos ! ! !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1YoCfm7nxU



Angurriento ! Si con una te alcanza ... 

Es el "viejo" sistema del segway pero con una sola rueda. 
Está bueno para ir al trabajo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2013)

como ara para mantener el equilibrio cuando frena?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2013)

dientes en el pavimento . . .


----------



## asherar (Feb 20, 2013)

Yo sigo husmeando en Japon y encuentro cosas como esta ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2013)

Quedé medio "Pasteurizado" con ese video . . . 

*******************************************************

Gan Gnam Style o el Verdadero Baile del Caballo

Lo que me preocupa es cómo los entrenarán . . . . ?


----------



## asherar (Feb 22, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quedé medio "Pasteurizado" con ese video . . .



Yo me quedé con la pregunta final: ¿Japón es muy diferente o va por delante?
Si es el último caso, algo de eso veremos en nuestros hijos.


----------



## asherar (Feb 23, 2013)

Esto ya es el colmo !!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 24, 2013)

Y que cuesta ???






Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Mar 4, 2013)

Esto no tiene nada que ver con la electronica ni con nada, ni siquiera me interesa de qué habla, 
sólo que ... no sé ...






da la sensación que se va a poner de pie en cualquier momento ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 5, 2013)

Nunca se pone de pie


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

Nuestra historia en dos minutos. Es el proyecto final de estudios de un estudiante de secundaria    . . .  es para ver dos veces  

http://marcbrecy.perso.neuf.fr/history.html


----------



## alex9 (Mar 15, 2013)

buenas tardes, soy alexander  de nacionalidad salvadoreña. me parece interesantes los temas de los foros .... me gustaria que vieran uno de mis videos, se aceptan criticas jaja el video es de robotica


----------



## Dario (Mar 18, 2013)

ooohhh... como quisiera tener algo asi pero en quadricopter...


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2013)

Muy buen trabajo y explicado jajajaja


----------



## eleccortez (Abr 5, 2013)

me hago una gigante e ilumino toda mi casa !! esta como para agarrarlo a patadas en el C......cable .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2013)




----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2013)

me gusta ver videos de "como se construye " ........ y de repente cai en este mundo, no lo imaginaba :





 
me quede viendo todo el video, es asombroso lo que la tecnologia hace (en el otro video, no en este ) 
lo que hace la industria hoy dia para lograr un "trabajo seguro" .
y a donde se puede llegar.

pero de verdad, me asombra como tienen toda la linea de produccion asi, completa, y de esa manera, con cero en todo , si el dia de mañana simplemente se van de esa fabrica , no queda nadie , y cualquier ade nosotros vamos a caminar por ahi  diriamos que es un lugar abandonado y sucio.
y ni que hablar como se pasan los vidrios al rojo vivo entre tanta gente .
y ni hablar de sus miradas , sus rostros.
ni imaginar a los niños, trabajando o "aprendiendo".

no pongo mas, pero hay una parva de videos, que muestran uno y otro lado .





Fogonazo dijo:


> http://youtu.be/JykJrVbCMuM


 
viendolo y todo me cuesta creerlo, si es real y no hay truco el flaco es e es un loco genio.
ahora .........calculo que en su casa tendra al biblioteca y la alacena de la cocina ordenadas de la forma "clasica" ........


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2013)

fogo, me acorde cuando apostaba a mis amigos equilibrar triangulos de papel sobre alfileres, pero la verdad que no le creo mucho al fleco ese...
fer me acorde de la pelicula metropolis por alguna rara razon...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> fogo, me acorde cuando apostaba a mis amigos equilibrar triangulos de papel sobre alfileres, pero _*la verdad que no le creo mucho al fleco ese...*_
> fer me acorde de la pelicula metropolis por alguna rara razon...



 Yo tampoco creo que sean piedras totalmente "Naturales", para mi les hace una pequeña superficie plana  para que apoyen correctamente antes del armado final.


----------



## asherar (Abr 19, 2013)

Esta película muestra que en la década del 70 ya se hacían cosas "flasheras"


----------



## Electronec (Abr 21, 2013)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

*Instrumentos informales *






 

*Pescar con la mano *


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=534001673308322&set=vb.100000954822838&type=2&theater


----------



## alex9 (May 1, 2013)

les dejo otro de mis proyectos, igualmente se aceptan criticas, espero sea de su agrado.

atte. alex platero, el salvador


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2013)

este es re- interesante, muyestra como se evoluciona y como actuan los primates (nuestros nonos) :





 
este me partio el alma, me daban ganas de agarrar al leon de la cola y darle un sacudon.......matar a esa belleza !!........por que no se va a matar hienas.........





 
no es este el original que vi, hay uno en castellano y uno en ingles que explica bien , la hembra de guepardo esta en celo y eso la pone en un estado de indefension, por lo que vi hay varios videos.
me dio una pena..........


en otro video de la selva me di cuenta el avance inmenso que hizo el ser humano, de mivir millones de años siendo simplemente carne.
de vivir resignados a ..vivir hasta que un depredador nos caiga en cima, sin nada que hacer.
nuestra inteligencia nos dio "armas" , indudable.

este otro muestra por que los leones deberian sacarse la bronca con las hienas en vez de contra los guepardos, .

les aconsejo que este ultimo no lo abran si son sensibles.........es muy pero muy cruel ...
me parece interesante ppor lo REAL , la realidad es lo que es .





 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

aca un video de por que es que (segun yo ) el ser humano le teme a la oscuridad:
por millones de años los mamiferos estaban ciegos en la oscuridad, frfente a depredadores.
indefectiblemente estabamos indefensos absolutamente, en la oscuridad algo se acerca y nos muerde, nos lleva, nos mata, destroza...
como para no tener miedo e inventar fantasmas .





 
que te mate a tu hijo, o que te devore vivo...........escuchar gritos de tu gente en la oscuridad y no poder hacer nada .........
los carnivoros eligen presas faciles : crias 
tienen ventaja en la oscuridad ....... en fin.
un pasado tremendo para nosotros y un presente para cualquier hervivoro en la selva.

otro de lo dificil y cruel que es la naturaleza cuando un animal no tiene capacidad de defenderse o de prevenir las situaciones, en este caso una vaca al parir en el campo (estado de indefension) fue atacada por buitres.


----------



## Dario (May 10, 2013)

interesante proyecto para un fin de semana y por sobre todo, muy economico...


----------



## Electronec (May 11, 2013)

Interesante proyecto para todos, chicoss y no tan chicos jeje.

Gracias Dario.

Saludos al FE.


----------



## djwash (May 18, 2013)

Estos videos son muy fuertes, les aconsejo que si se impresionan con facilidad no los vean, y no les pasen el link a sus amigos, tampoco se les ocurra verlos despues de las comidas...







http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=qVhTzMvo3ZM


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4vkmZtOljlE


----------



## asherar (May 21, 2013)

Por favor, suban el volumen de los parlantes, y veanlo con mente abierta ... 

http://player.vimeo.com/video/49330785

Para poner en tu página web: 

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/49330785" width="400"  height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen  allowFullScreen></iframe>

Nota: Ningún cachete fue lastimado durante la filmación del video!


----------



## Chico3001 (May 22, 2013)

Este tipo necesita urgentemente unas clases de motociclismo... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=524643414240011


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2013)

Queda claro que:

Es una falla de la moto , se le traba el acelerador.

Juicio al municipio por : falta de semáforos , falta de sendas peatonales y exceso de agujero


----------



## Dario (May 23, 2013)

muy buen proyecto, lastima que no esta motorizado...


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Queda claro que:
> 
> Es una falla de la moto , se le traba el acelerador.
> 
> Juicio al municipio por : falta de semáforos , falta de sendas peatonales y exceso de agujero


 
falta de piso se dice 

decis en serio que es culpa de el acelerador ??  ese tipo tiene el cerebro flotando en vino tinto y caliente .

el video esta buenisimo ME  y encima el detalle:
cae al pozo totalmente despatarrado y contra la pared se ve la tremenda salpicada asi que en el fondo habia barro o anda a saber que .


en un momento (mal pensado de mi ) :
este tipo choca para meterle juicio al automovilista.........
luego 
no puede ser tan tarado de esperar  hacerle juicio a varios a la vez, (ya que esta en la avenida aprovecha ) es que no se movia como borracho .
y al final, lo imposible:
Dios lo estaba mirando y se canso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2013)

no deben tener seguro en china,porque cada ves que choca ni se pasan papeles,
o tenia algún problema medico o se paso con el vino de arroz,
a todo esto,, ¿como diablos llego asta esa esquina?



si  aqui esta la noticia,
http://trome.pe/actualidad/1579853/noticia-motociclista-ebrio-se-choca-cae-pozo


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2013)

que papeles le vas a pedir ??? 

si a mi me choca ese desacatao ni pierdo tiempo , me acerco a los otros "damnificados " a pedirles lso datos, asi junto testigos.
pedirle papeles a ese es como pedirle papeles a un burro que te choca un auto: absolutamente inutil.

no puedo dejar de verlo, me encanta cuando cae, como se desparrama en el aire.
pero la pared de el pozo .........limpia y luego plashhh!!!! toda salpicada  ........

yo si soy policia lo saco de el pozo y lo subo a la moto y le digo que se vaya (con la ilusion de que vuelva a apuntar al pozo y a caer) .

si fueese yo todo poderoso y adivinase el futuro hubiese puesto mas camaras y un par de ellas en el pozo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2013)

Ah , pero dice que se muriose


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2013)

ah..............no sabia.
solo mire la pelicula, no lei el libro 

ahora si se muriose .........vaya que insistio y insistio hasta que lo logro .
choborra........se cae en un pozo , con no se mermelada adentro.
y encima la gente de la calle.......ni loca iba aprestarle ayuda, desspues de lo que vieron , ni se habran acercado al pozo.

vieron que desde que el tipo cae, o sea que ya no se lo ve pasa un breve instante antes de que la pared se "salpique " .
eso quiere decir que el pozo No era poco profundo.
y habia un liquido adentro .
y las paredes como se ven son bien lisas y verticales.

o sea que la salvacionde el choborra era:
1 -- que sepa nadar en ese chocolate.
2 -- que algun gentil caballero le arroje raudamente una cuerda y que el loco tenga al cordura de agarrarla ,(eso si aun estaba consciente  luego de el porrazo) .

en fin:
no sorprende si se murio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2013)

Por ahí se le enganchó algo de la moto en la ropa y se ahogó , vaya a saber


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2013)

susto + borrachera + fondo blando (barro tipo arenas movedizas) + profundo, + paredes lisas + borrachera + susto + sueño + borrachera + rocas / escombros / hierros contra los que encima se pudo haber golpeado o cortado (que ni falta hacian ).

es como dicen, no es macana muere muchisima gente en accidentes por estar alcoholizados, NO es broma , y tontamente .

mira 2 M : 
si ves videos en youtube de gente haciendo tonterias para mil maneras de morir o los premios darwin y estan sin nada de alcohol en al sangre .
el ser humano es una maravilla, pero es fragil, la vida hay que cuidarla.
no hay tu tia con eso.


----------



## Dario (May 24, 2013)

osea que todo esto es aimacion? sabia que el robot era animado, pero no me imagine que todo el principio del video tambien lo fuera...


----------



## snakewather (May 25, 2013)

De hecho tambien el niño es animacion jajajaja o NO


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2013)




----------



## djwash (May 28, 2013)

No me gusta para nada la primera...hno:

La tercera esta muy buena...


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2013)

cosa de probar............dicen que hasta que no probas no podes estar seguro de que te gusta y que no......

( bicicletonicamente hablando )


la primera te fuerza a una posicion no natural, el sistema de bici comun perduro y evoluciono por algo, no creo que sea comoda y menos para un viajecito mediano.
y cada vez que paras estas "atrapado" en esa estructura.
tenes razon wash , aun sin probarla 

la segunda me parece tecnicamente hablando  y mas con mirar la rueda de adelante una "chotadita" , no se que hace el engranajerio de la de atras pero ...... no la veo.

y la tercera esa si , calculo es probar a ver como se siente, pero me parece que ha tenido diseño esa.


----------



## djwash (May 28, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> cosa de probar............dicen que hasta que no probas no podes estar seguro de que te gusta y que no......
> 
> ( bicicletonicamente hablando )



Que bueno que lo aclaras ...

Ademas de lo obvio, no sabes como estan de grandes los pozos en algunas calles de aca, en un dia de lluvia o a veces que se llenan las calles de agua quedarte sin velocidad en el medio del charco de 15 metros no da, y como estan de veloces los perros que te corretean cuando vas en bici, salir un dia a andar en este aparato apretabolas, no me parece conveniente y menos para mi descendencia...

La segunda, es como para que te digan "uh mira que rara", por el lado del diseño, poca capacidad de maniobra con esa ruedita adelante, y demasiados elementos en la transmision puede haber algo de energia de nuestras piernas que se valla al eter... Es lo unico malo que le veo...

La tercera tiene mucho diseño, electronica, y demas sistemas avanzados, que te aseguro no son muy caros, pero que los fabricantes no nos venderian a nosotros a un precio accesible, debe estar muy bueno andar en ese aparato, aunque frenar bruscamente no creo que sea una buena experiencia, es como para andar por las calles en unos 30 años cuando todo este automatizado y no nos crucemos con los bestias de todos los dias al volante...


----------



## Dario (May 28, 2013)

parece divertido pero es un poco peligroso para mi gusto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2013)

Si lo ve algún bobinador . . . se suicida


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2013)

*odio ir a laburar ¡¡*


----------



## Dario (Jun 4, 2013)

ingenioso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

Super ingenioso , pero acoto algo , una de las fallas de los capacitores *es ponerse en corto* , así que yo no  los probaría directamente a los 220 V. 

Si bién la falla mas común es desvalorizarse o abrirse , yo lo probaría primero con algo en serie ¿no?

Muy bueno Darío


----------



## asherar (Jun 7, 2013)

Ya habíamos visto el regreso de los pingüinos, y ahora la versión "flamenco" con la misma música. 

Fíjense en 2:14. Uno que está por aterrizar baja un poquito más una de las patas para tomarle 
la distancia al agua ... ESPECTACULAR !!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2013)

Si señor, espectacular!, dos minutos de total armonia natural.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2013)

lo maravilloso que es el aire limpio , y esos inmensos espejos de agua (limpia) , y la maravilla de la naturaleza, millones de años de evolucion.

y encima el ser humano con su posibilidad de agregarle magia y arte (musica , contemplacion ) .

que increible, no ?? no solo el video sino la dualidad de el ser humano:
gente que es capaz de valorarlo y gente que le importa muy poco .
gente que es capaz de maravillarse y cuidarlo hasta con su vida y otra gente que no le importa destruirlo.


----------



## Dario (Jun 9, 2013)

una buena idea para desoldar y recuperar componentes de viejas mother boards


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2013)

a buscar un trabajito............. que es lindo


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 11, 2013)

me recordo este programa:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAdnOLo4sa4


----------



## asherar (Jun 12, 2013)

La música ya es de por sí un espectáculo, pero ... ¿ qué les parece si además podemos VER las notas ?

¿ Será esto lo que veía Bach ?





¿ y esto lo que veía Stravinsky ?





¿ y esto lo que imaginaba Beethoven ?





quién lo pudiera saber ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2013)

Kart con motor de Yamaha R1 , o sea un cuatro cilindros , inyección Micuni además de Cross Plane crankshaft


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 17, 2013)

Sé que se denota por mi avatar que me gusta el grupo de Heavy Metal "Metallica"
Y si, así es, quiero que vean a este peque de tan sólo 6 años darle a la batería como ni Lars Ulrich lo hubiera hecho a esa edad.





\m/ \m/ ​


----------



## Nepper (Jun 18, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sé que se denota por mi avatar que me gusta el grupo de Heavy Metal "Metallica"
> Y si, así es, quiero que vean a este peque de tan sólo 6 años darle a la batería como ni Lars Ulrich lo hubiera hecho a esa edad.
> http://youtu.be/0k8P-Amu8fg
> 
> \m/ \m/ ​


jaja 
mirá los tubos que tiene el pibe

igual, me gustó mas el emoticon

 \m/ (>_<) \m/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2013)

http://player.vimeo.com/video/58385453?autoplay=1


El australiano Mark Gee capturó en video una bellísima imagen de la luna asomando sobre el el mirador de Mount Victoria en Wellington (Nueva Zelanda). En pocos días, el video alcanzó las 110 mil reproducciones y es furor en la web Vimeo.

"La gente se reunió ahí arriba esta noche para tener la mejor vista posible de la salida de la luna. Capturé el video a 2.1 kilómetros de distancia, en el otro lado de la ciudad", explicó Gee en la descripción del video.

Según su autor, el material está tal y como fue filmado, sin ningún tipo de manipulación.
"Es algo que he querido fotografiar por un largo tiempo. Hubo mucha planificación e intentos fallidos", aseguró. 
ES UN VIDEO DE UNOS 3 MINUTOS


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2013)

​


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://player.vimeo.com/video/58385453?autoplay=1
> 
> 
> El australiano Mark Gee capturó en video una bellísima imagen de la luna asomando sobre el el mirador de Mount Victoria en Wellington (Nueva Zelanda). En pocos días, el video alcanzó las 110 mil reproducciones y es furor en la web Vimeo.
> ...


 
notaron algo ?? , no se si oponan lo mismo o no :

este video se pudo haber realizado solo con la luna, sin la presencia humana de fondo .
uno a veces , o muchas veces critica a el ser humano y la contaminacion y destrucccion , pero la presencia humana, la vida bien entendida embellece la imagen, la realidad.
no seria lo mismo ese video , o uno mas grandioso sin la presencia humana  (en ese video estaba bien realizada , en forma equilibrada ) .
no es solo la luna, sino tambien nuestra existencia y el saber que la disfrutamos, gente ahi viva, contemplandola , existiendo .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2013)

Claro , la luna sola hubiera quedado . . . aburrido . . . . 



http://www.youtube.com/embed/WfGMYdalClU


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2013)

bueno , pones una clara muestra DE LO PEOR, que es totalmente real, estoy de acuerdo.
pero el ser humano es la dualidad.
te puedo poner videos (no dibujos) de youtube que te quitan las ganas de que el ser humano siga existiendo , y luego te puedo poner videos de lo contrario.

las bellezas de el universo estan ahi y pasaran , solo estan y pasaran sin que nadie se maraville y las contemple.
estoy seguro que puse "la vida" y tambien el ser humano.
hoy dia y mas hoy dia y aca (en mi pais, que es lo que conozco ) al parecer son un ejemplo los que mas mal han salido y faltas han tenido como personas, pero hay de lo otro , siempre hay de lo otro .

un grupo de gente esperando a ver el amanecer o cuando la luna sale no creo que sean personas como las de ese dibujo, y el ser humano ha descubierto muchisimas cosas escondidas en la naturaleza.

en fin, sabes que no.... NO me gustan las csoas malas que hacemos, que al fin y al cabo , por mas gente buena que haya la resultante humana es mala, pero solo me refiero a la imagen, y a pensar en gente buena en esa imagen.
quizas digas que es engañarme, puede que si , bastante seguro que si, tengas razon.


solo señale lo que la imagen me mostro, me hizo ver.
si viviese hace millones de años , antes de la existencia humana , y esa salida de la luna fuese aun mas maravillosa, le faltaria, extrañaria la presencia humana.
te puedo poner un monton de videos de niños, de jovencitas, de el amor (en muchas variantes ) , de la amistad, de la fe , de el sacrificio.

es ..........como dije: una dualidad.
no solo una cara .


----------



## asherar (Jun 20, 2013)

_Cortito y para romper el hielo.

Lo malo de trabajar al aire libre ... 
_


----------



## asherar (Jun 20, 2013)

Un poco de física, para variar ...






Y si seguimos trabajando la idea, nos vamos a dar cuenta que la fuerza del sonido es reallllllllllllll ... 






Lo que se ve es un efecto estroboscópico que, según el autor, sólo se puede captar con una cámara 
de más de 24 cuadros por segundo. No se ve a simple vista.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 21, 2013)

En el de el agua se puede notar claramente como la baja frecuencia mueve la manguera de agua hacia adelante y hacia atrás.. Un efecto hermoso !


----------



## asherar (Jun 21, 2013)

Parece como si algunas gotitas quedaran suspendidas en el aire ...


----------



## sjuan (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## sjuan (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> _Cortito y para romper el hielo._
> 
> _Lo malo de trabajar al aire libre ... _
> 
> [URL]http://www.funcage.com/photos/Soccer_sportscaster_incoming.gif[/URL]


 
lastima que no tiene buena definicion, para ver que cara pone en el fondo el que pateo esa pelota. 
si cara de 

" huuuuuyyyy ..........no...NOO.....le pegue sin querer !!!! """"

o 

" si ......si ....SI ......SIII..........si.. en el blanco  !!!!!! """"


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2013)

Así termina la historia. Pero segun cuenta en el reportaje es la tercera vez que le dan con una pelota en la cabeza.
(20 segundos de publicidad y luego viene el video)
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6822205n


----------



## Dario (Jun 23, 2013)

No me van a decir que no esta muy bueeenoooo!!! \m/ (>_<) \m/


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 24, 2013)

ja, meses de programacion solo para que moviera la cabeza metaleramente.....
falto que el del bajo llevara el ritmo con el pie....


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2013)

Yo ni siquiera distingo cuál es el pie entre tanto fierro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...

Espectáculo con lasers : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=NF9-5mxzEPI


----------



## fernandob (Jun 24, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Así termina la historia. Pero segun cuenta en el reportaje es la tercera vez que le dan con una pelota en la cabeza.
> ]




eso en mi pais es "tomarla de punto " 

ya cuando la ven dicen:
"mira, esta de nuevo ahi la rubia esa a la que le dan con la eplota en al cabeza " 
a que no le pegas vos !!!
NO ..dejame intentar a mi !!!!!
NO ... YO....DEJAME A MI  !!!!! ....

pobre......mejor que cambie de rubro o use casco.


----------



## asherar (Jun 24, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ......mejor que cambie de rubro o use casco.



Justamente eso le regaló el tipo que le pegó el 3er pelotazo, fijate el último video hacia el final.


----------



## asherar (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2013)

ah........mira vos, justo tenia yo a unos clientes que son profesionales y querian hacer una publicidad con alguien que les cante el eslogan .
les voy a pasar el dato de ese señor, son una empresa de consultorios odontologicos, asi que entre una cosa y otra seguro que a algo se llega.........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2013)

Hacele el trabajo completo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacele el trabajo completo


 
al del video ??? 

seria amordazarlo y atarle las manos ??



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 94920


 
che ........la foto esta BUENISIMA, los asientos.
pero de verdad te digo: miro al techo y me da miedo que se me caiga....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2013)

Aparentemente es para OdontoPediatria . . .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2013)

si, si .........pero la dentadura de arriba......me quedaria mirandola con desconfianza.
habran fijado BIEN  esa estructura ???? 
si se cae ..........

se cierra la boca, y uno esta ahi abajo.
quizas sea yo un mañoso de las posibilidades, pero los dientes de arriba los habria hecho (si lo s ponia ) a lo mucho de tergopol ) .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2013)

Yo ahi ni me sentaria 

menos en una muela cariada


----------



## asherar (Jul 1, 2013)

Si, es medio tétrico el aspecto. 
Los asientos deben ser tipo puff, que te sentás y se hunde. 
Lo peor es que cuando llega el momento de pagar aparece un torno gigante y se mete en tu bolsillo !!!


----------



## djwash (Jul 7, 2013)

Que recuerdos que me trae esta cancion que armaron jaja...


----------



## asherar (Jul 7, 2013)

Juguetes controvertidos 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ-sqzp2K2Y&feature=player_detailpage#t=525s


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2013)

jajajajaja... me recordaste los juguetes radioactivo.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2013)

me trae tristeza ,pues un amigo ''limpiador''  el ucraniano falleció ,mi vecino héroe ,emigro y ya estaba condenado,
aunque no se su nombre,el participo en en el desastre de chernovil,buen hombre ,según el no sabían del peligro ,pero lo mandaron a trabajar(con buena paga) no se como pero llego a argentina 
ya condenado,vivió entre nosotros y lamento su perdida,era un buen hombre ,dejo una mujer ,lo lamento,
no tubo descendencia ,su mujer tambien tiene problemas del cáncer por eso de la radiación,es una pena ,es una porqueria total,
desde el momento que lo conosi lo entendí ,es terrible todo lo que tubo que vivir ,siempre pienso en atucha y que nos pase lo mismo


----------



## Dario (Jul 8, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> siempre pienso en atucha y que nos pase lo mismo



especialmente sabiendo quien anduvo metiendo mano por ahi jajaja 
mira esta cita:



			
				ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Si Fogo, es un pueblito que pertenece al partido de Zárate.
> Vivimos en el Barrio de la Central Atucha en Lima y tenemos otra casa en la ciudad de Zárate.
> Por eso están repartidas las mascotas.
> Sds.





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si supieras quién hizo algunos trabajos en ambas centrales te mudarías.



jajajaja como dijo uno: estamos fregaos 
saludosss


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Que recuerdos que me trae esta cancion que armaron jaja...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mpAQRBPV14


me hisiste acordar a un video que en su época (hace 10 años) estaba hecho con elemntos del macromedia flash (cuando no era de adobe). Esa época de las animaciones flash.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2013)

Esto si es uso creativo de la tecnologia...


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 13, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Esto si es uso creativo de la tecnologia...



Me pregunto cual será el mejor método para sincronizar el baile con la rutina de luces. No creo que eso responda a una sincronización puramente temporal (al tiempo X hacer Y) porque habría perderse sincronización con la música al inicio. 
La música tal vez? (cuando se detecta X pasaje del tema se inicia Y secuencia), o para complicarla más (para que hacerlo sencillo si lo podemos hacer complicado!!! ) que algunos acelerómetros detecten el paso de baile ejecutado por el artista (parecido a identificación gestual) y de ahí activen la secuencia....

Na... creo que la forma más fácil sería hacerlo con RF (algún modulo RF pequeño y barato), cada integrante con un RF esclavo, y un control centralizado que se encargue de reproducir la música y activar las secuencias lumínicas a la par, enviándole a cada esclavo su secuencia respectiva.

¿Como harían ustedes el control/sincronización de la secuencia de movimiento, sonido y luz?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sip... ella comenta que la sincronizacion es inalambrica, me imagino que se le sube una secuencia predeterminada a cada traje y despues todos quedan en espera de un comando que active la secuencia...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> enviándole a cada esclavo su secuencia respectiva.
> 
> ¿Como harían ustedes el control/sincronización de la secuencia de movimiento, sonido y luz?


 

los esclavos se aprenden los movimientos caso contrario >>> a los leones

se sincroniza al cosa con control remoto pegado a la cintura y en orificio proximo ( de el esclavo ) motorcito con vibrador tipo de cellular (sin lubricar) .
seria interesante a el motorcito , que hace girar un peso des-centrado pegarle limaduras de hierro o pedacitos de vidrio , solo en caso de que algun esclavo sea propenso a distraerse.



PD: fijense al final ,cuando la vieja habla que hay algunos que se les esta cayendo las lagrimas........... ven ?? muy errado no estuve con lo de el motorcito.
duele pero se aprende.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

"Estacióneme" el barquito :


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2013)

les pido me disculpen, se que el titulo no describe nada, pero es sala de charla, y no se que poner en el titulo , me parece tan  IMPRESIONANTE .








http://ar.finanzas.yahoo.com/blogs/...rvame-una-felicidad-por-favor”-072716919.html

NO importa que lo haya hecho coca cola, ni que sea una empresa comercial.
IMPORTA EL RESULTADO.

es una muestra, que la hizo una empresa comercial, no importa.
el resultado si .

IMAGINEN  que arabes y israelitas deciden solo por 3 meses dedicar el dinero  y recursos (educacion ) en vez de a seguir con el odio y la guerra .........solo para intentar , por 3 meses a generar union , a intentar la paz de verdad.

usando todo recurso:
desde la TV , a publicidad en la calle, contratan a gente que diseña publicidad, hablan con docentes / maestros para que cambien el texto .
el mensaje que llega a los chicos y a los grandes.

notaron ??
casi no vemos esto.
esfuerzos reales, bien armados para mostrar que la gente comun  SI QUIERE la paz.
muchas vecs lei, vi a algun periodista que entrevista a gente de familia en lugares de conflicos, y la gente quierre PAZ
no quiere que gane el suyo.
no quieren que su rey se salga con la suya..........quieren PAZ , que terminen las muertes.

la verdad........hace mucho escuchaba de una persona mayor de mi familia ese verso paranoico , de que lso paises como EEUU solo quieren que en el mundo sigan y sigan los conflictos, que dedican esfuerzo a hacer lio y mantener el odio.
cosas conspirativas y paranoicas.
y es asi.
con este video y otras cosas que he visto me doy cuenta que  ES ASI.

nunca vi a un gobierno , a un pais poderoso dedicar de verdad recursos a mentalizar en la paz, pero a hacerlo de verdad, con inteligencia, como se ve en esta semillita, en este pequeño gran ejemplo.
con astucia, con INTERES REAL  se logra, pero se re- contra logra.

se juntan un monton de embajadores, y señores que ganan fortunas , que van en limusinas y con guardaespaldas a conferencias y "cumbres" ........al pedo .
se gastan la vida (de plata ) y pareceria que solo fomentan mas violencia-

y estos de coca cola...........nos recuerdan lo facil que es.
es solo ........incentivar lo que la gente de por si ya quiere, ya desea:
estar felices, en paz.
emocionarse , reir.
saber, sentir que se puede cambiar para mejor .


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 21, 2013)

Me parece una muy buena forma de conectar dos mundos diferentes, la verdad creo que la mayoria del mundo quiere la paz los ignorantes solo quieren tener la razon se a como sea sin importar las muertes que causen igual ellos estan sobre un escritorio con aire acondicionado y ya, no sufren la guerra como es...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2013)

es que de el otro lado ves gente como vos.......
una chica que te puede gustar.
un pibe que puede ser tu amigo.
una señora que se parece a tu mama.
un señor que te puede enseñar algo .

gente comun, como vos.

y uno piensa:  ?¿ por que los odio ?¿?¿ 
?¿ por que pienso que son monstruos ?? 
y es por la constante publicidad que se recibe para eso , hay una fuertisima energia que se gasta en mantener el odio.

es mas:
hasta se me ocurriria el poner pantallas asi, y no decir en ningun momento de donde es a otra imagen, si de el mismo pais, o de un pais "supuestamente enemigo" o de cualquier pais, de lso cientos que hay en este mundo , para que la gente vea que las diferencias a veces *nos las inventan algunos enfermos .*


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 21, 2013)

¿Que tal estaría acá algo así para nosotros los argentinos y los malvinenses/habitantes de Malvinas/Falklands?.

No hay división posible cuando ves que del otro lado hay una madre con su nenit@ que te saluda.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> No hay división posible cuando ves que del otro lado hay una madre con su nenit@ que te saluda.



 .......................................................


----------



## chclau (Jul 21, 2013)

Es cierto. Lo digo desde una "zona de conflicto"

Pero vos mismo fernandob has marcado mas de una vez uno de los grandes problemas de nuestra sociedad, es que los psicopatas sacan ventaja facilmente de la gente respetuosa de la ley.

A nivel de sociedades pasa lo mismo, hay grupos terroristas psicopatas (en Israel y en Palestina son grupos principalmente religiosos ultra ortodoxos con caracteristicas mesianicas y/o fundamentalistas) que se aprovechan de las mayorias que callan. Despues los gobiernos no pocas veces aprovechan esto, se sabe que la gente ocupada por guerras o campeonatos de futbol es menos propensa a darse cuenta de los desmanes de sus propios gobiernos. Pan y circo, mas viejo que el Imperio Romano.

Hay otro mecanismo, no todo es culpa de los psicopatas o de los des-gobiernos. Hay un cuento muy bueno de don Mario Benedetti, les recomiendo que lo lean, se titula "No ha claudicado". Es sobre la irracionalidad del odio. Es sobre la estupidez que tenemos de acostumbrarnos y preferir el odio como una rutina de vida.

Hay a veces en muchas sociedades una actitud como la de "No ha claudicado". Es en cierto sentido comodo tener a quien odiar, es mas facil acordarse de las actitudes odiosas "del Otro" y hasta encerrarse en la rutina del odio sin siquiera acordarnos como comenzo. Lean el cuento, es tal cual.

Muy pero muy linda la iniciativa de Coca Cola, gracias fernandob por traerla.

Y no nos olvidemos las cosas mas chicas, que paz entre los paises no siempre esta a nuestro alcance hacerla, pero pacificar nuestras vidas, volver a hablar con un amigo que vale la pena y con el que estamos peleados por alguna pavada, visitar un familiar que no vemos hace mucho de vagos que somos, traerle un ramito de rosas a la jermu y no por haberle metido los cuernos... esas cosas estan al alcance de todos e igual muchas veces no las hacemos.


----------



## analogico (Jul 22, 2013)

y no se olviden de tomar su refresco


----------



## Dario (Jul 24, 2013)

Interesante efecto...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2013)

mi ingles anda un poco mal (mas o menos como el de un indio mapuche )......pero .....que quiere vender el loco ?? 
que con hacer girar eso el peso desaparece ?? 

si, yo tenia un auto que cuando alcanzaba 140 Km /h  el loco flotaba.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

(otra respuesta ) :

che ...... a ese jovie lo vi hace tiempo en un anuncio de venta de tonico para el cabello, decia que de paso curaba no se que otras cosas mas.


----------



## chclau (Jul 24, 2013)

No veo que quiera vender nada, exactamente en ese principio se basan los giroscopos, una vez que una masa tiene un momento angular, trata de conservarlo, eso es todo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2013)

vos me decis que al girar ese disco pesado ya deja de pesar ?? 
que ese hombre puede levantarlo asi nomas ??

me cuesta crreerlo .


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 24, 2013)

Es un simple efecto giroscopico.... muy estudiado por la Fisica


----------



## analogico (Jul 24, 2013)

el problema de la tecnica es que solo funciona cuando varias el angulo en cierto sentido
si te fijas cuando sube la barra cambia el angulo
como el angulo tiene un limite,  no sirve para volar 

ese invento se usa  para girar satelites en el espacio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 24, 2013)

también tiene una aplicación para aprender a montar bicicletas ,básicamente mantiene la vici parada para que el niño no se caiga
http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com...roscopio-para-aprender-a-montar-en-bicicleta/



PD:
*cuando su majestad era niño,jugaba con giroscopos,mientras que para los otros niños solo eran simples trompos *


----------



## chclau (Jul 24, 2013)

No es que pese menos. El truco esta en donde aplico la fuerza sobre la barra.

Si la pesa no esta girando, y tomo la barra del otro extremo, se me cae. Si la pesa esta girando, y tomo la barra del otro extremo, la barra se mantiene horizontal.

En ambos casos la fuerza aplicada es la misma, solo que cuando la pesa gira, es mas comodo porque se puede agarrar la barra desde cualquier punto, por su tendencia a quedarse equilibrada en sentido horizontal.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2013)

la pucha !!!!!!!!! bicicletas con giroscopo, autos con computadora de a bordo ....
que les espera a los pibes de hoy cuando sean grandes y se encuentren de golpe frente a un prolongado corte de luz !!! 

les contare algo , y es de verdad:

hace poco fui a donde una clienta , que tuvo un incendio, por suerte poca cosa fue, en la cocina, el extactor sparr se le prendio fuego, no saben por que , quizas el motor o quizas algo de la cocina que agarro el filtro, no saben .

el tema es que tuvieron que llamar a bomberos, pero como dije no fue mucho.
y les pregunte :
pero por que no agarraron el extintor que hay uno en cada piso ??
no solo es mas rapido que esperar a bomberos sino que hacian menos destrozo (ojo, respeto a los bomberos pero los muchachos son tan cuidadosos como una tropilla de caballos en un bazar) .
y me dice la señora:
estaba comiendo con 3 amigos, uno era un señor ingeniero y no supo como usarlo.
el matafuegos estaba a unos metros de la puerta, en el piso , se ve que si lo agarraron , pero no supieron sacarle la chaveta de seguridad.

yo que se ...............me parece que es *SANO y UTIL *en la vida el rasparse un poco la rodilla, caerse al piso, embarrarse, frustrarse , el descubrir que las cosas No salen a la primera , sino que hay que esforzarse, romperse un poco , insistir.

no se,yo creo que es mas "inteligente" la bicicleta comun , y tambien un caballo ya que estamos , y una vaca (que aprenda a ordeñar y a recoger los huevos de el gallienero ).

y no creo estar errado .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2013)

che,, los matafuegos tienen etiquetas como se usan e instrucciones bien simples,,es decir a nadie se le ocurrio leer el coso ese de papael con la cinta que esta en el matafuego???
y no creo que estes errado con el resto,con los raspones y caídas uno se ''avispa mas'' .
por ejemplo yo aprendi a andar en vici en un rodado 26 de mujer y en esa época ni existían las ''rueditas''
y no se si era un rodado 28' era una de esas vicis modelo ingles y yo tenia 7 o 8 años vien pequiñin para semejante vici¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> el extactor sparr se le prendio fuego, no saben por que , quizas el motor o quizas algo de la cocina que agarro el filtro, no saben .


 
Paso en mi casa  , la bruja puso una sartén con aceite para las tortas fritas , se distrajo con la tele , se prendió la sartén y las llamas incendiaron primero el filtro de aluminio del Spar (que tenía grasa) y . . .  Titanic . Por suerte pudieron apagarlo a baldazo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2013)

si bien  a mi en mi casa no me paso , pero miro y aprendo.
en este caso me dijeron que le tiraron gua y parecia que se avivaba mas , en casa enseñe a :

1-- tranqui
2 -- se agarra trapo , incluso la remera que uno tiene puesta y se pone bjo la canilla.
3 --- tranqui de nuevo ....
4 --- se arroja extendida la prenda empapada mientras se busca otra .

luego y respondiendo a rey julien :
 de nuevo yo se, a mi no e pasa , pero uno observa y aprende:
en medio de el susto :

1--- gente no se pone a leer
2 ---gente no tranqui
3 --- gente que en su vida agaro una herramienta
4 -- gente menos tranqui a cada sgundo 
5 -- si son varios en vez de ayudarse se transmiten la IN tranquilidad y la razon es lo primero que se quema.


con esto uno deduce que hay que tomar medidas al respecto .
recomende a administracion que en nota de expensas invite a mirar en youtube como se usa y cuando se acerque fecha de recarga de matafuegos se invitara a una prueba y uso en la terrza.

seguro no me haran caso.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 25, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> che,, los matafuegos tienen etiquetas como se usan e instrucciones bien simples,,es decir a nadie se le ocurrio leer el coso ese de papael con la cinta que esta en el matafuego???



No es eso.... a mi me toco recibir un curso rapido de atencion de emergencias... y el instructor nos explico que durante el evento CASI TODA LA GENTE SE APANICA e intenta resolver la situacion muy rapidamente. Agarran el extintor.... no leen las instrucciones (por creer que no tienen tiempo) y presionan la manija, algunos con tanta fuerza que DOBLAN EL SEGURO, dejando inutilizable al extintor (que fue lo que paso en este caso)

El instructor nos decia que en una situacion de emergencia primero hay que DETENERSE y RAZONAR lo que uno esta haciendo... tomarlo con mucha calma y  al final actuar...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Paso en mi casa  , la bruja puso una sartén con aceite para las tortas fritas , se distrajo con la tele , se prendió la sartén y las llamas incendiaron primero el filtro de aluminio del Spar (que tenía grasa) y . . .  Titanic . Por suerte pudieron apagarlo a baldazo



Otro error muy grave y que bueno que no paso a mayores... no todos los incendios son iguales... hay incendios que se apagan con agua, pero hay incendios en los que el agua LO INCREMENTA MUCHO MAS... y es el caso de los incendios de la cocina con aceites... en un incendio de este tipo lo que hay que hacer es agarrar una tapa y ponerla sobre el sarten... despues sacar el sarten con cuidado a un area abierta y dejar que se extinga solo por falta de oxigeno o por que se le acabo el combustible (en este caso el aceite)

El efecto en este tipo de incendios es muy simple... el aceite (o algunas gasolinas u otros materiales) FLOTAN SOBRE EL AGUA, cuando uno avienta la cubeta con agua esta se evapora, lanzando el aceite al aire creando una bola de fuego.. y lo que no se evapore cae debajo del aceite arrastrandolo a otros lugares... 






Por eso los extintores traen polvo quimico ABC que es un polvo diseñado para poder extinguir los tipos de incendio mas comunes... A, B y C

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incendio#Clases_de_fuego


----------



## chclau (Jul 26, 2013)

A mi me paso una vez que el horno de mi mama se prendio fuego, primero le grite que cierre la puerta del horno y despues me acorde que en el auto tenemos extinguidor... y enseguida apagamos el fuego.

Yo hice una vez un curso de prevencion de incendios y me dijeron algo muy importante, y es que la mayoria de nosotros no sabe nada sobre el fuego. Si tenemos manera de apagar el incendio al principio hay que intentarlo, si se extiende hay que escaparse... El fuego podemos creer que lo tenemos de un lado... y en pocos SEGUNDOS se extiende al otro extremo de la habitacion y nos atrapa.

Un fuego chiquito... tratar de apagarlo. Si se siguie expandiendo... escaparse salvando a todos los que se pueda. Y no olvidarse, si es posible, de cortar el gas y la electricidad siempre que hay fuego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2013)

Yo no estaba cuando se incendió el Spar (filtro de humos de cocina) , solo se que le echaron el bandazo de agua y se apagó , y encima estaba enchufado , menos mal mi disyuntor Siemens made in Germani


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2013)

es lo qe digo siempre , el disyuntor No evita incendios, otro dia les hago un tema al respecto , sencillo pèro claro, que casi nadie le da bolilla.


----------



## asherar (Jul 26, 2013)

Lo primero que me vino a la mente cuando vi el video es en un motor basado en esa reacción.
Aprovechar la reacción agua/aceite como hacen en los cohetes con oxígeno/hidrógeno. 
Por ejemplo una cámara en la que se va inyectando por un lado agua y por otro aceite a 
temperatura mayor que la de ignición.
No sé si va a ser muy ecológico, pero le va a hacer competencia a los combustibles fósiles. 
Además se podría aprovechar mucho de la tecnología de motores de combustión interna.
Por lo pronto en youtube no hay nada parecido.

Buscando un rato encontré esta PATENTE del año 2011.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> es lo qe digo siempre , el disyuntor No evita incendios, otro dia les hago un tema al respecto , sencillo pèro claro, que casi nadie le da bolilla.


 
No claro , solo lo tengo para las fugas , en un recalentamiento de cables (magneto térmica inadecuada) se hace fueguito


----------



## Dario (Jul 26, 2013)

jajajaja...    empezamos hablando del efecto giroscopico sobre un cuerpo pesado y terminamos hablando de cuerpos de bomberos e incendios jajajaja...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 26, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No claro , solo lo tengo para las fugas , en un recalentamiento de cables (magneto térmica inadecuada) se hace fueguito


 
no va por ahi , ya lo pongo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/fuego-casa-seguridad-electrica-67796/

ya lo habia hecho


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2013)

Russos...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2013)

no entiendo ingles y quieren que entienda ruso ??? 

que es ?? una nena diciendo marcas de autos ??

lo que me dio curiosidade es el segundo 46 .......es por eso lo de el video ?? 
un auto para ese tipo de personas ??? y que lo diga en la parte de atras ?¿


----------



## analogico (Jul 27, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> no entiendo ingles y quieren que entienda ruso ???
> 
> que es ?? una nena diciendo marcas de autos ??
> 
> ...



cosas del idioma
a los japoneces les parecio un buen nombre
tanto que 
ese modelo se vendio con ese nombre 
hasta en donde se hablaba spanish
 un par de años y 
despues le cambiaron el nombre


----------



## Nepper (Jul 28, 2013)

si... cual es el sentido o el chiste?
¿y que problema hay con el (mitsubishi) pajero? ¿No se llama PAJERO al sistema mecánico de las escopetas? gracias a esa similitud se propago por las lenguas vulgares, al punto que el significado paso a ser el segundo... así lo tenía entendido yo...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2013)

si cada uno de esos tiros diese un gnomo como resultado hoy habria en el mundo muchisimos mas gnomos que humanos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, Russia






http://bit.ly/13o15Rr


----------



## asherar (Jul 29, 2013)

Lo que pasa es que muchos no estaban al tanto de como venía la mercadotecnia de las marcas MAZDA, NISSAN y MITSUBISHI. 

Vean por AQUI el asunto completo, y presten atención a los colores.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2013)

lastima que moreno tiene las importaciones cerradas, queria el mazda y una muñeca inteligente de japon.....


----------



## sjuan (Jul 29, 2013)

jajajajajjajjajajajajaajjajajaj estuvo bueno lo del segundo 46, que perspicacia; por otro lado a mi me sorprende mucho que la niña con esa edad  sepa reconocer la marca de todos esos autos, yo no reconzoco ni media, sera de tanto andar en cicla


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 29, 2013)

a mi me sorprende las dimenciones del estacionamiento y la limpieza de los carroe, evidentemente no es un estacionamiento mexicano...


----------



## Dario (Jul 30, 2013)

esta aplicacion no es ninguna novedad, pero que buena que esta, ami no se me habia ocurrido...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2013)

http://player.vimeo.com/video/39325401


----------



## Nepper (Ago 1, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://player.vimeo.com/video/39325401


JAJA!! me tiro desde el techo de mi casa y aterriso en el techo del trabajo XD...


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2013)

A mí ver tanta paz me pone nervioso !!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 1, 2013)

Donde compro uno???


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://player.vimeo.com/video/39325401



si pudiese elegir en tener la vida de el tipo ese de play boy que tenia a todas las minas..........o desde chico , o desde ahora poder disfrutar eso........elijo  ESTO .!!!!

ala delta, sin motor, sin ruido, poder volar, planear.........es alucinante.
hay un barbeta, argentino que anda en uno , pero es como una bolsita, que se sienta en ella ....es , una locura, tocar el cielo con el alma.



Chico3001 dijo:


> Donde compro uno???



no es solo comprarlo, es vivir en la zona de eso , y aprender a usalo......
que vida, que beleza eso .

ojo....yo tengo mi cierto vertigo.......pero bueno, seria cosa de empezar de a poco .
un escalon.....luego 2 .


----------



## chclau (Ago 2, 2013)

Esta hermoso, pero lo que se dice en oferta... no esta.

Sale mas de 60.000 euros. Me parece un poco caro.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2013)

ah...no vi la etiqueta de el precio.
pero tampoco hace falta ese aparato :

ya encontre lo que era...........parapente


----------



## chclau (Ago 3, 2013)

Hace mucho que tengo el sueño de volar pero por esas bo***eces que uno tiene siempre me dejo estar.

Hace muchos años, allá por el 2005, ya había quedado para hacer un vuelo tandem en parapente en vistas a hacer el curso. No va que justo el día antes que tenía que viajar al norte para volar, escucho por la tele que se mató el presidente de la asociacion de parapentes en el centro del país, se estrelló contra un acantilado. Era uno que todos decían que era un campeón de la seguridad en vuelo... igual lo agarró una ráfaga y se mató.

Como soy medio miedoso, medio supersticioso y mis hijos todavía eran chicos... me dije que era como una advertencia así que abandoné el plan.

Años después me interesé por los ultralight. Hice cuatro o cinco vuelos, dos en este que está acá que cuando vas en el asiento trasero es casi casi como estar en el aire o montado en una escoba de bruja.






La cosa es que todavía nunca me largué, como dije es parte de eso que siempre hay otra cosa para hacer, y además es mucha guita... y muchas excusas más.

Me dijo un compañero de trabajo, que de los vuelos con planeadores ultra ligeros es mucho más seguro el ala delta que el parapente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 3, 2013)

hola gemte...bueno.viendo el segundo video que publico fernandob ....es de aca serquita donde vivo .....y como ven las condiciones climaticas son propicias........un espectaculo...para disfrutar...el del video no es mi amigo .......pero si tengo uno de ese grupo........es un loco lindo..que le gusta volar...gracias por compartir ese video...


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2013)

Fantasía o futura realidad ?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2013)

el ultraliviano tiene motor atras, por eso el chango anda con esos auriculares como tapa - orejas.
una cosa que me parece encantador de el parapente es que no tenes motor = no ruido .

es como un pajaro.
igual calculo que necesitas casco y protecciones ya que No esta hecha nuestra cabeza para el viento fuerte y menos frio.



chclau dijo:


> Hace mucho que tengo el sueño de volar pero por esas bo***eces que uno tiene siempre me dejo estar.
> 
> Hace muchos años, allá por el 2005, ya había quedado para hacer un vuelo tandem en parapente en vistas a hacer el curso. No va que justo el día antes que tenía que viajar al norte para volar, escucho por la tele que se mató el presidente de la asociacion de parapentes en el centro del país, se estrelló contra un acantilado. Era uno que todos decían que era un campeón de la seguridad en vuelo... igual lo agarró una ráfaga y se mató.
> 
> ...



lo que pones es 100 % asi , no es soplar y hacer botellas, a veces no es solo levantarse una mañana y decidir tal cosa.
ya uno carga con muchas cosas en la mochila.
se tiene que dar , eso ocurre en general .





asherar dijo:


> Fantasía o futura realidad ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhoYLp8CtXI



este es un tema interesante:

¿ que opinan /creen?? 

e algun momento el ser humano (si no nos destruimos  como bobos) llegaremos a hacer la base de la inteligencia, algo autonomo, sea como sea:
quizas un soft que tome conciencia en la red, o quizas algo mas fisico .
quizas sin quererlo o por lo menos sin tener ese objetivo, quizas si .

¿ que pasara ?? 

quizas seamos solo un escalon de algo mas grande, digo , toda al vida biologica sea algo descartable, un paso necesario .... quien sabe ?? 
no stomo millones de años, usando como mecanismo de evolucion la *" prueba y error " *y eso nos hizo ademas muy dependientes de este medio al cual nso adaptamos.

pero una "forma de vida" inteligente que ademas pueda modificarse inteligentemente, como serian seres No biologicos.....eso seria una explosion de vida en el universo:
lo que a nosotros nos llevaria millones de años, por no ecir que seria imposible (tenemso que luchar no solo con ambientes hostiles, que de ninguna manera son aptos para la vida biologica, sino que ademas tenemos que luchar contra la carga interna que llevamos a cuestas y que siempre nos ha costado mucho.

seres que encuentran un planeta, diseñan cuerpos y en unos pocos años ya estan colonizandolo con formas de vida adaptadas a ese mundo .
seres que lo se la pasan pensando en como joder a su vecino, ni como hacer dinero, ni como asimilar al vecino (cosa que hacemos)  (de esa mochila hablaba ) .

tenemos una idea: de que somos lo maximo, y que cualquier robot es lo que conocemos y que queda chico comparado con nosotros........pero........y si en el futuro no es asi ?? 
si esas formas de vida no biologica  multiplican por miles nuestras ideas, sueños, arte.
si (como ya dije) tienen la capacidad de evolucionar inteligentemente y no al azar??? 

quien sabe , no ?? 
incluso, quien sabe, quizas n siquiera eso sea el fin de lo biologico, quizas ellos logren una expansion en el universo inalcanzable para nosotros y nos lleven como utilidad con ellos , no me refiero a "el ser humano" sino a organismos biologicos basicos.

las posibilidades son infinitas.
por ahora me conformo con un a muñeca de esas , made in japan  ......

en castellano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> una cosa que me parece encantador de el parapente es que no tenes motor = no ruido .
> 
> es como un pajaro.
> igual calculo que necesitas casco y protecciones ya que No esta hecha nuestra cabeza *para el viento fuerte* y menos frio.


 
Yo volé parapentes hace 15 años , y la sensación es majestuosa , un silencio magnífico y solo el soplido del viento en la vela , una especie de siseo . . .  y el pitido del vario(meter) que te indica si subís o bajás y a que velocidad desaprobacion:-).

En cuanto a las protecciones son solo por el frio  y el sol , o los palos (golpes-estrellarse) , no hay vientos fuertes ya que el parapente es un ala hueca que tiene perfil alar y vuela "a lo sumo" a 30-40 km/h (respecto del aire).

No se pierdan de hacer un vuelo biplaza de bautismo 



chclau dijo:


> Me dijo un compañero de trabajo, que de los vuelos con planeadores ultra ligeros es mucho más seguro el ala delta que el parapente.


 
Voto al revés.

El parapente es un bicho muy seguro , sobre todo las versiones "escuela" que se rearman solas en 4 segundos aunque por error le hagas la peor plegada frontal , el problema viene cuando los principiantes se compran un parapente de "carrera" , y ese no te perdona nada de nada (a cambio de 10 km/h más) , y hay que tener mucha escuela para sacarlo de una plegada.

Calculá que entrenan en alguna bahía de Brasil dónde abundan las térmicas , los suben a más de 2.000 metros y a esa altura le hacen la prueba de la plegada y desplegada , preparados hasta para cortar suspentes (piolines) y paracaidas de emergencia . . . abajo en el agua , lancha o moto de agua de rescate.

Yo me mandé la estupidez de hacer "orejas" (achica la superficie alar) + acelerador sobre montaña  y el altímetro estaba calibrado abajo. Así que muñeca rota y fin.

Saludos !


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2013)

Me parece que una especie de robots, programados con la capacidad de autorepararse y parcialmente concientes de su entorno, serían mucho más peligrosos para el planeta que nosotros. 
Por empezar se la pasarían buscando los recursos necesarios para su subsistencia, que al caso sería el equivalente del dinero para nosotros. En definitiva, tal vez se la pasarían quitándose energía y pedazos de fierro entre ellos. Nada del otro mundo. 
Siguiendo, el aprovechamiento de los recursos útiles para ellos lo harían con mucho más perjuicio para el planeta. Dado que no serían entidades biológicas dependientes de la vida para alimentarse o para crear medicamentos, no les importaría que alguna especie animal se extinga, o que un ecosistema se altere totalmente. Esto teniendo en cuenta que pensarían solo en sus intereses inmediatos: o sea sobrevivir (si vale la expresión para un robot ?). 
Tratándose de una "especie" más resistente que los humanos orgánicos dependería mucho menos de la integridad del medioambiente. Los parámetros importantes serían otros, definidos a favor de su subsistencia. 
O sea que el planeta rápidamente podría irse al "joraca". 

Para colmo, una de las ventajas de comprarse esas muñecas es precisamente que no hace planteos incómodos. 
Imaginate comprarte una de esas y que una noche te diga que le duele la cabeza, o te empieza a pedir que te pongas los patines para entrar al dormitorio, o se empieza a quejar porque llegaste tarde del trabajo. 
Ni qué hablar si la mandás al super y se tilda al cargar el chango, y se te aparece por la casa con 500 paquetes de pilas AAA. !!!

No sé ... yo no pasaría más de esto: 
http://adwiens.com/projects/electronics/01/index.html


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2013)

uun robot con obsesion de multiplicarse o replicarse si que seria un problema, una plaga, no lo dudo.

pero yo imaginaba mas bien una especie que por ser lo que son no tendrian problemas con el tiempo , ni obsesiones, es mas, su cerebro procesaria las opciones y se darian cuenta que No los corre nadie.
y como ya dije que el universo es su destino , y no ser plaga en este planeta.

en fin, lo tuyo es una version , bastante limitada o un camino muy estrecho.
quizas, , quien sabe pa donde tire la verdad, quizas sea un asunto tan torpe como sus creadores , tipo terminator.

yo prefiero soñar con "opciones" , con un universo que se abre y con maquinas que sean "superiores" en todo sentido.

pero no niego que el futuro pueda ser ridiculo u obscuro.........ya nuestro pasado ha tenido bastante de eso .


----------



## asherar (Ago 4, 2013)

Versión limitada ? Camino estrecho ? 

Reconozco que me cuesta pensar en las máquinas como algo intelectualmente "superior" al ser humano. 
Será que me parece que los caminos no son tan amplios, sino que están determinados por la economía. 
Nos consta que hay economías que triunfan y otras que se hunden irremediablemente, sin importar cuán 
convencidos estemos de lo que debería ser. Miremos la Argentina actual. 

Lo que yo digo es que sea persona o máquina conciente tendrá como objetivo básico mantener su funcionamiento, la perpetuación de su ser. Tras de ese objetivo todo lo demás es secundario. Un beneficio a largo plazo no tendría sentido ante la posibilidad de desaparecer en forma inmediata. A menos que se tenga un sentido del altruismo. Un sentido de especie. La idea de que cada lindividuo deja un legado a sus iguales. Algo similar al sentido de humanidad desarrollado por los humanos. 

Después de todo los humanos no aparecimos en forma espontánea. Algunas de nuestras características, si no todas, son consecuencia de dónde se desarrolló nuestra historia. Tampoco somos egoistas de malos que somos. Tiene que ver con la supervivencia. Mal entendida o no, pero no es simple "maldad". 

Y aún así, con todo lo que compartimos como especie, no todos los humanos suscriben a la misma filosofía. Algunos resignan comodidades por respetar las especies y los ecosistemas, y otros (culturalmente muy cercanos) siguen destruyendo partes importantes del planeta, aún sabiendo que es irreparable. 

El ecosistema de un robot no tiene ninguna relación con el nuestro. ¿ Por qué protegerían algo que no les importa ? Tal vez simplemente ni les importe, ni para bien ni para mal. 
Pero algo necesitarán para alimentarse, repararse y perpetuarse. Y ahí no podrían evitar interactuar con algún medio ambiente, e indirectamente con alguna otra forma de vida. Al interactuar con otros de alguna manera los perjudicarán, por el simple hecho de disputarse los recursos. 
No hay nada exclusivemente humano en eso. Es simplemente ocupar un lugar en el espacio, y aspirar al mantenimiento de la propia continuidad.


----------



## chclau (Ago 4, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo volé parapentes hace 15 años , y la sensación es majestuosa , un silencio magnífico y solo el soplido del viento en la vela , una especie de siseo . . .  y el pitido del vario(meter) que te indica si subís o bajás y a que velocidad desaprobacion:-).
> 
> En cuanto a las protecciones son solo por el frio  y el sol , o los palos (golpes-estrellarse) , no hay vientos fuertes ya que el parapente es un ala hueca que tiene perfil alar y vuela "a lo sumo" a 30-40 km/h (respecto del aire).
> 
> ...



Bueno, muchas gracias por tu comentario... Voy a ver si me largo, si lo hago les cuento.
Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Ago 4, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> por ahora me conformo con un a muñeca de esas , made in japan  ......



Muñeca system!!! jajaja







Perdon no lo pude evitar jejeje..


----------



## Nepper (Ago 4, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> este es un tema interesante:
> 
> ¿ que opinan /creen??
> 
> ...


¿que opino? que eso nunca va a pasar...
Y si, las PC piensan dos millones de veces más rápido... ¿y las ferrares no van mil veces más rápido que los humanos? ¿para que las construimos?...

Si nos ponemos en la posición de nostradamus... "algún dia aparatos creados por nosotros nos conquistarán".... se, yo tambien te lo puedo predecir...

Pero del dicho al hecho hay mucho Agujero negro...
aún suponiendo que tony stark libere el código fuente de Harbie, habría que ver como se las arregla para joder a la humanidad...
Mirá lo que te digo... si apagas la placa wifi tu PC se vuelve invulnerable a los ataques hacker del MDGrape-3...

Ese video es un bechmark de la PS3, diciendo "que masa que es mi consola"... el tema que toca en el video no es mas que un resumen de "yo robot"... tanto la versión de la película, como la versión de "the outer limits"... despues tenes blade runner, ghost in the shell, Inteligencia Artificial... etc...
Yo no leí ningun libro, pero creo que Isaac Asimov ya había hablado de esto...

Para mi no es para tanto... mas que un benchmark...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿que opino? que eso nunca va a pasar...
> Y si, las PC piensan dos millones de veces más rápido... ¿y las ferrares no van mil veces más rápido que los humanos? ¿para que las construimos?...
> 
> ..



crees que solo en eso avanzamos ?? 
que si seguimos no avanzaremos en otras cosas ??
como IA .

crees que se detendra el avance, el descubrimiento ?? que nunca llegaremos  a hacer lo que dije ?


----------



## Nepper (Ago 4, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> crees que solo en eso avanzamos ??
> que si seguimos no avanzaremos en otras cosas ??
> como IA .
> 
> crees que se detendra el avance, el descubrimiento ?? que nunca llegaremos  a hacer lo que dije ?


no, no creo, porque aunque la PC tenga conciencia, las manos y las herramientas, tendría que pasar exactamente por lo que pasaron los humanos para poder construir algo...
Si nos basamos en que piensan lógicamente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 entonces nos damos cuentas que no tienen idea como contruir una linea de producción, ni como construir un tornillo... no se... Para todo lo que llegamos hasta ahora, necesitamos de millones de cabezas humanas trabajando en paralelo, sin duda, eso es mucho mas que todas los supercomputadores conectados en red...
¿por que ponemos el tornillo M3 y no M4? .... ¿por que ahí y no ahí?... no se, todo bien, pero creo que ni un ET podría decirme como colocar bien un tornillo....
Ahora, que el ET y la PC sepan la física molecular, es otra cosa... Pero la PC tendría que superar muchas molestias humanas para poder hacer algo interesante... aún con ayuda humana le cuesta bastante...

Imaginate si la IA te copa toda la red mundial... no se, yo apago la PC... total sin luz puedo vivir... ¿creará caos? si, claro, colapsará el mundo, pero las naranjas seguiran creciendo... así que el humano sobrevivirá. Fijate que hasta en matrix, que la IA la tenia re clara, se mando cagada...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2013)

no, lo de matrix y demas es bien fantasia y cae en varios puntos.
pero la cosa es  LA IDEA.

mira, te dare un ejemplo:
el ser humano crea robots de terraformacion, son unidades que se autoreplican, como ignorantes diria que tenemos que primero armar linea de produccion y todo lo demas.

pero si copiamos un poco lo que es la biologia podriamos imaginar en un futuro que un robot de el tamaño de un humano esta formado por muchos robots mas pequeños que se agrupan .
de igual modo que un ser humano es la asociacion de celulas .

asi podrian hacerse pequeñas unidades roboticas, anda a saber como , pero obvio que manejaran la quimica, y lo que haran seria transformar minerales , consumirlos y asi replicarse, ellas serian la materia prima para unidades mas complejas.

anda a saber......... por que crees que no ?? 
que no llegariamos ??
si hemos llegado de seer monos a ser astronautas ??


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 4, 2013)

Jajaja, que buena discusión domingera...

Mmmm, yo pienso que las máquinas no tendrían la motivación nuestra que nos lleva a dominar el ambiente.
¿Qué nos motiva a nosotros? (seres humanos y formas de vida biológicas en gral) -> la supervivencia.
¿Y que significa supervivencia para en el contexto biológico?: exito reproductivo y adaptación a cambios ambientales.

Una máquina no tendría la necesidad de reproducirse, ni siquiera creo que tuviera el imperativo biológico de la supervivencia en sí mismo. No tiene intrínsecamente la directiva primordial que tenemos los organismos biológicos.

Respecto a lo que dice Nepper, bueno, nosotros tampoco tuvimos durante millones de años ni idea de como funcionan las células. No nos pusimos a diseñar rutas metabólicas ni nadie decidió que ese bichito que andaba flotando por ahí - la mitocondria - sería un buen socio que nos proveería de energía utilizable (no la genera, pero la transforma en compuestos útiles a partir de lo que viene de afuera de la célula).
Y sin embargo acá estamos.
¿Por qué?, porque se desató la competencia por recursos y la necesidad de adaptarse a los cambios del ambiente hace miles de millones de años, porque hay posibilidad de cambio genético (mutaciones, virus, etc) y la selección natural se encargó del resto: inteligencia, conciencia, sociedades, agricultura, civilización, tecnología.

Eso una máquina no lo tiene (creo... puedo ignorarlo): un software resiste mucho menos errores de copia, y no hay un equivalente a la selección natural, y los cambios ambientales no tendrían un efecto tan marcado en ellas.

Creo que el escenario más posible es integración hombre máquina, que ya está a nivel de sociedad y de individuo (implante coclear, marcapasos, prótesis inteligentes, estimuladores cerebrales para ciertos casos de Parkinson, etc) (fascinante esto último, vean:




si no les gusta la parte que muestran como le taladran la cabeza al tipo en la operación vayan al minuto 8:20).

A la larga podríamos tener nanobots dando una manito con el sistema inmune atacando células cancerosas o destapando alguna arteria. Y por qué no, para "mejorar" ciertas funciones: memoria, cálculo, interfaz de mayor ancho de banda persona a persona. Quizás el día de mañana las computadoras no estén separadas de nuestro cuerpo, y haya que ir preguntándose como manejaríamos éticamente la posibilidad de vivir indefinidamente.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Eso una máquina no lo tiene
> .



y por que pensas que jamas lo tendra ?? para tenerlo basta implantarselo .
y una vez que lo tiene............ya lo tiene .
sea lo que sea.



Ardogan dijo:


> un software resiste mucho menos errores de copia, y no hay un equivalente a la selección natural, y los cambios ambientales no tendrían un efecto tan marcado en ellas.
> 
> .


es asi, el tema de errores, hoy no hay un equivalente, pero mañana si .
ademas dije bien claro que No sera cosa de prueba y error.
mira:
el ser humano hoy dia:
tiene alas para volar (maquinas ) .
tiene garras , armas mas poderosas que las de cualquier animal, que necesito millones de años para tener.

la capacidad de diseñarse, de transformarse , de "mutar" (ya no seria esa la palabra)  inteligente mente.
solo mil años , mira todo lo que hicimos, en solo estos ultimos mil años.
y lo que haremos en lso proximos 100 .

ahora es solo pensar , en un grupo de robots, o seres similares, en un planeta, multiplicandose  y haciendo una ciudad.

POR FAVOR !!!!!!!!! 
no me digan que no es una posibilidad que incluso el ser humano cuando tenga la tecnologia se vera tentado a usar :

tomas un planeta, con recursos muy interesantes, pero que posee una atmosfera, y demas muy venenosas para nosotros.
nuestros cientificos desarrollan un plan :
con grandes maquinas, mas implantar biologia.
en vez de mandar humanos a trabajar un monton y demorar cientos de años :
solo mandas un grupito , con las caracteristicas necesarias.
que transformaran recursos, se multiplicaran .
desde el espacio modificas el soft para ir guiandolos.


en unas decadas tenes ciudades construidas, atmosfera modificada, suelo preparado.
uno tiene el control.

el tema es que algun dia dejaremos de tenerlo.

nunca pensaron que NOSOTROS  somos eso ?? 
quizas .......


----------



## analogico (Ago 4, 2013)

ya existen en teoria

maquinas von newman
maquinas autoreplicantes

y
en  ciencia ficcion 
en la tv
los replicantes de stargate


en la practica  aun les falta
  impresoras 3d  y maquinas cnc
 parcialmete autoreplicables


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> ya existen en teoria
> 
> los replicantes de stargate
> 
> ...


----------



## chclau (Ago 5, 2013)

Una discusion interesante. Uno de los atributos casi exclusivos del ser humano es tener auto conciencia, conocerse a si mismo, reconocerse en el espejo, reconocer a otros segun facciones, voz, etc. Pocos animales tienen todas esas caracteristicas, que yo sepa, aparte de los seres humanos, solo los Grandes Monos adultos.

Un perro, por ejemplo, o un mono chico, generalmente reaccionara frente a un espejo como si se tratara de otro animal y no de si mismo.

Podremos crear alguna vez computadoras con conciencia de su propio ser?


----------



## asherar (Ago 5, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> ...
> Podremos crear alguna vez computadoras con conciencia de su propio ser?



¿ No seremos nosotros mismos, prototipos avanzados de robots construidos hace eones, a partir de materiales biológicos ?


----------



## chclau (Ago 5, 2013)

Toda la evidencia disponible indica que no, que somos el resultado normal de un proceso evolutivo que afecta a todos los animales.

Por supuesto que hasta lo mas loco que uno se imagina puede ocurrir, puede haber ocurrido como fantasean muchos que unos cuantos hombrecitos grises experimentaron con monos y salimos nosotros...

Pero, lo mas probable segun la evidencia que disponemos, es que no haya ocurrido eso. Somos, al parecer, simplemente el resultado de la evolucion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2013)

Experimentaron con dinos . . . se aburrieron 

Ahora están experimentando con nosotros hno:


----------



## asherar (Ago 5, 2013)

Perdón, no puse la foto del prototipo original.


----------



## chclau (Ago 5, 2013)

El dia que quiera volver a "creer" en cosas raras, empiezo a rezar de vuelta. Es mejor eso que hacerse creyente de alguna pavada distinta, UFOs, reptilianos, annanukis y que se yo que mas, que ni siquiera me prometen la salvacion del alma... Por lo menos las religiones tienen experiencia en vender creencias a la gente. Una larga experiencia en el rubro tiene su peso, no?

Por ahora, no "creo" en cosas raras si hay explicaciones mas simples a mano. O hasta que me demuestren lo contrario.


----------



## Dario (Ago 5, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ No seremos nosotros mismos, prototipos avanzados de robots construidos hace eones, a partir de materiales biológicos ?



bueno, yo tengo entendido que las bacterias tienen una especie de nanomotor para desplazaese... increible no? osea que, yo no se si por casualidad se puede formar un nanomotor con rotor y estator...


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 5, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> y por que pensas que jamas lo tendra ?? para tenerlo basta implantarselo .
> y una vez que lo tiene............ya lo tiene .
> sea lo que sea.....



Sí... es que no me termino de formar la idea yo mismo ...
La "motivación" biológica no proviene del hecho de tener la voluntad de evolucionar o una tradición que lo inculque; sino que proviene del hecho de ser mortales, competencia por recursos, y cambios ambientales.
Ninguno de esos factores es endógeno, todo viene impuesto del exterior, fuera de nuestro control. Ningún ser vivo tiene escrito internamente instrucciones que lo hagan evolucionar.

Pero la máquina no tiene intrínsecamente esas restricciones o motivadores al cambio, adaptación y competencia.

Mi pregunta es ¿qué debería programarle a una máquina para que se de el imperativo evolutivo en ella?. Claro que se pueden formular cosas en lenguaje humano como "tratá de conquistar la galaxia", o "busca acumular la mayor cantidad de conocimiento". Para ninguna de esas cosas es traducible a lenguaje máquina (o sí?, no se...).



chclau dijo:


> Uno de los atributos casi exclusivos del ser  humano es tener auto conciencia, conocerse a si mismo, reconocerse en el  espejo, reconocer a otros segun facciones, voz, etc.
> ...



La conciencia me parece que ya es otro tema, y es una escala de grises, con muchos intermedios. Pero sí, lo que parece distinguirnos por ahora es nuestro "grado de consciencia", más alto que otras especies.

Pero en cuanto a vida, no necesariamente es consciente. Cuando veo una hormiga me parece ver más un autómata que un ser consciente.
Y el ¿qué es la conciencia? parece ser una pregunta que va a ser respondida en las próximas décadas, con el avance de la tecnología de imágenes médicas, identificando "los trucos" que hace nuestra mente para hacernos creer que somos conscientes, o que tenemos una sola conciencia.



D@rio dijo:


> bueno, yo tengo entendido que las bacterias tienen  una especie de nanomotor para desplazaese... increible no? osea que, yo  no se si por casualidad se puede formar un nanomotor con rotor y  estator...



Bueno, ese es un argumento formulado por los proponentes del diseño inteligente, cuya versión previa es "el ojo humano es demasiado complejo para haber sido formado simplemente por evolución", implicando que hubo un diseñador previo.
Es decir, que un ser vivo o parte del mismo es tan complejo que no puede funcionar sin alguna de sus partes, y que todo tuvo que ser puesto en el lugar correcto para que luego el conjunto sirviera de algo => el argumento de complejidad irreducible.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complejidad_irreducible
Respuesta corta: sí, surge "por casualidad" (cambios al azar + selección natural).

El típico video a favor de complejidad irreducible:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jno9DqbVDdY

y la refutación:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_HVrjKcvrU

Para terminar, sí, tal vez cuando terminemos de entender los trucos de la conciencia seamos capaces de traducirlo a máquina, y tengamos máquinas conscientes. Pero máquinas que evolucionan en base a reglas internas?... no se.... escucho ofertas.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Una discusion interesante. Uno de los atributos casi exclusivos del ser humano es tener auto conciencia, conocerse a si mismo, reconocerse en el espejo, reconocer a otros segun facciones, voz, etc. Pocos animales tienen todas esas caracteristicas, que yo sepa, aparte de los seres humanos, solo los Grandes Monos adultos.
> 
> Un perro, por ejemplo, o un mono chico, generalmente reaccionara frente a un espejo como si se tratara de otro animal y no de si mismo.
> 
> Podremos crear alguna vez computadoras con conciencia de su propio ser?



si un perro hablase te diria que ellos detectan o identifican por el olor.

si una abeja hablase diria que es capaz de reconocer caminos y su colmena por no se que .

si un pajaro de esos que hacen migraciones, o un mamífero te dirá que siente a donde debe ir, a donde fueron sus ancestros y es algo que la madre tierra le dio.

en fin, solo quiero decir que nosotros destacamos NUESTRAS caracteristicas y solemos minimizar o despreciar las de los demas animales.
es mas, me da curiosidad el cual sensibles somos pero exterminamos especies y lo cual inteligentes pero hasta hoy no hemos podido comunicarnos con ninguna otra especie, es mas, nos cuesta con muchos de nuestra misma especie.

el otro dia leia acerca de un bicho marino, parecido a un pulpo , pero mas bien a ese que se camufla con el lugar cambiando de color, y decian que mientras nosotros podemos ver no se cuantos colores, por no se que cosas en nuestros ojos (un perro creo que ve en blanco y negro  y nosotros solo tenemos un poco mas de esa cosa que nos permite ver mas colores y por ellos las combinaciones).
estos bichos tenian una cantidad brutal de eso, o sea que pueden ver muchisimo mas, sus ojos y su cerebro pueden captar y ver un mundo muy distinto al nuestro .

y anda a saber  otros animales que pueden ver, o sentir, o captar.....
*no sabemos *, es solo asi , vivimo pavoneando nos que nos identificamos en un espejo , o que nos hacemos pis al escuchar una sinfonia de beethoven .

pero no tenemos NPI de lo que siente un perro cuando tiene a sus cachorros  a su lado , dandoles la teta (y les arrancamos a las crias para venderlas) .
no tenemos NPI de lo que sienten las aves cuando estan horas dando vueltas en un acantilado , solo disfrutando el viento (yo lo vi ) .


asi que :

por favor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



asherar dijo:


> ¿ No seremos nosotros mismos, prototipos avanzados de robots construidos hace eones, a partir de materiales biológicos ?



o ni eso (pero algo asi) :
solo la semilla, una semilla abandonada.
pero una semilla capaz de llegar a lo que somos (pedazo de semilla) .





chclau dijo:


> Toda la evidencia disponible indica que no, que somos el resultado normal de un proceso evolutivo que afecta a todos los animales.
> 
> Por supuesto que hasta lo mas loco que uno se imagina puede ocurrir, puede haber ocurrido como fantasean muchos que unos cuantos hombrecitos grises experimentaron con monos y salimos nosotros...
> 
> Pero, lo mas probable segun la evidencia que disponemos, es que no haya ocurrido eso. Somos, al parecer, simplemente el resultado de la evolucion



EL ORIGEN es una cosa , y otra cosa es EL CAMINO TOMADO.
de el origen no se sabe , y creo que jamas se sabra (si me equivoco decimelo ) , ahora bien , otra cosa distinta es la evolucion , y creo que este concepto de evolucion seria valido para no solo la vida biologica en la tierra , sino que para casi cualquier cosa:

si yo hago robots, con las caracteristicas basicas necesarias ( que se alimenten de el entorno , que se reproduzcan , que tengan en su programa como prioridad sobrevivir, y ademas les doy algun programa que permita mutaciones, muchisimas seran errores  y mal funcionamiento , pero alguna, no importa si una cada miles sera una posible mejora, ) pues se dara como con nosotros:
evolucion
el mas apto sobrevivira, se reproducira y tendra ventajas sobre el menos apto.

el concepto de evolucion es ridiculo hoy dia discutirlo.
como tambien los hallazgos de arqueologia, los cuales simplemente se estudian y se sacan conclusiones.
pero ......."el origen " .......me parece que se pierdde en el tiempo .
y asi y todo , pues es cosa de posibilidades, solo eso.
quiero decir que si de alguna manera se supiese que el origen de la vida en la tierra es un caldo primitivo , pues eso *no quita que* en un futuro la vida en otros planetas que se desarrolle sea originada por :

1 -- plantada por nosotros adrede.
2 --- plantada por nosotros sin querer , simples colonias abandonadas en las que se dejo elementos biologicos basicos, desde plantas o algas o ni eso: simples bacterias.
3 --- el punto 1 pero mas que adrede, un trabajo de ingenieria genetica.
4 --- tambien la sopa, simple combinacion azaroza .
5 --- otras, yo no me se todas las posibilidades.  

 esta es





asherar dijo:


> Perdón, no puse la foto del prototipo original.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Bacteriophage_structure.png



sabes que mas de una vez he pensado que esta rapida evolucion de los celulares obedece a un plan de diseñar naves de invstigacion miniatura ?? 
para desarrollar un plan espacial necesitas  DINERO.
una buena idea comercial es hacer que  TODO EL PUEBLO LO PAGUE  !!! 
como ?? 
vendiendoles los avances, pero no lo ultimo, sino lo que para la empresa ya es viejo,asi recaudan plata a lo loco pero ademas hacen pruebas de campo.
fijate como avanzo el tema de poder hoy dia saber que tipo de teclado es INFALIBLE  y a prueba de todo , que mejor manera de hacer cientos de miles en cada modelo y venderselso a la gente para que lso prueben .
encima te pagan  (la gente ) .
ahora , en pocos años la pantalla es teclado.
y ahora tiene sensores y aplicaciones.

que es mas ventajoso :
lanzar desde una nave en orbita una unidad  de exploracion de 200 Kg ??
o 200 unidades de 1 Kg cada una ?? 
o 2000 unidades de 100 gr cada una  ?? 

no solo cubris mas terreno , sino que aceptas tranqui la perdida de un cierto porcentaje , ahora si la nave unica de 200 Kg se empaca................perdiste la mision.

fotos, filmar, sensar, identificar elementos, hasta casi pensar.

y encima hacen negocio ( $$$ ) para seguir con el desarrollo .
que conviene chiquito, me parece que si .



chclau dijo:


> El dia que quiera volver a "creer" en cosas raras, empiezo a rezar de vuelta. Es mejor eso que hacerse creyente de alguna pavada distinta, UFOs, reptilianos, annanukis y que se yo que mas, que ni siquiera me prometen la salvacion del alma... Por lo menos las religiones tienen experiencia en vender creencias a la gente. Una larga experiencia en el rubro tiene su peso, no?
> 
> Por ahora, no "creo" en cosas raras si hay explicaciones mas simples a mano. O hasta que me demuestren lo contrario.



estas *mezclando* feo:
yo tampoco creo en esas cosas y mas en  ESAS  cosas.
pero lo que hablamos son posibilidades, con base .
la base de nuestro conocimiento y de que no tiene limites .





Ardogan dijo:


> Sí... es que no me termino de formar la idea yo mismo ...
> La "motivación" biológica no proviene del hecho de tener la voluntad de evolucionar o una tradición que lo inculque; sino que proviene del hecho de ser mortales, competencia por recursos, y cambios ambientales.
> Ninguno de esos factores es endógeno, todo viene impuesto del exterior, fuera de nuestro control. Ningún ser vivo tiene escrito internamente instrucciones que lo hagan evolucionar.
> 
> .



lo que hacemos lo hacemos por que lo tenemos programado, adentro .
a medida que fuimos evolucionado (desde simples grupos de celulas)  se feu dando :
prueba y error...........prueba y error.
un grupo de individuos adictos al sexo  =  se reproducioan como conejos >>>> mas de ellos en este mundo .
un grupo de individuos que no les gustaba el sexo =  se reproducian de casualidad >>>> se extinguen pronto .
todo proviene de ir "armando" al muñequito mamifero (o lo que sea) de a poco , y lo que mejor funciono  >> eso prevalece.

pero calculo que hay muchisimos detalles mas, incluso muchisimos que se nos escapan .
al fin y al cabo, no sabemos todo .





Ardogan dijo:


> Para terminar, sí, tal vez cuando terminemos de entender los trucos de la conciencia seamos capaces de traducirlo a máquina, y tengamos máquinas conscientes. Pero máquinas que evolucionan en base a reglas internas?... no se.... escucho ofertas.


es que no es necesariamente asi, eso .
no .
la conciencia y tantas cosas son el resultado de ..........nosotros.
por que .........a ver, mira, te pongo un ejemplo:

imaginate que tomamos a un grupo de  neanderthal, mejor a varios grupos.
y tambien a grupos de cromagnon .

y cada grupo lo mandamos a un mundo distinto, todos mundos habitables.
¿ crees que todos habrian evolucionado igual ?? 
no solo fisicamente para adptarse al medio, sino que tambien esas cosas mas "sutiles" , como al conciencia y demas .

que pensas ??? 

20 grupos, en 20 planetas.

y es lo mismo con "maquinas" (por llamarlas asi)  que tengan  lo suficiente y necesario para hacer lo que la vida hizo.

es mas , te doy otra para pensar:
millones de años, y se supone somos la primer especie que es asi, como somos.
dinosaurios, mamiferos, reptiles, aves, peces, variedades a lo loco  , millones de años .
y ?? 


eso te demuestra que hay un camino por recorrer, y que si se da tiempo "puede que " surja algo especial.
¿ quien te dice que lo unico especial solo puede salir de nosotros ?? 
demasiado arrogante.........y miope es pensar eso .



un saludo , me voy para otros temas, me  ENCANTA  este tipo de temas.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 5, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> lo que hacemos lo hacemos por que lo tenemos programado, adentro .



Acá llegamos a la diferencia principal me parece. Endógeno (la evolución se da por nuestro código genético o algo transmitido de padre a hijo para decirlo mal y pronto, no solo genes, cultura, educación, código, etc) vs exógeno (la evolución se da por factores externos, si hay competencia + cambios ambientales y errores de copia) (ok, error de copia en realidad sería algo endógeno).



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> a medida que fuimos evolucionado (desde simples grupos de celulas)  se feu dando :
> prueba y error...........prueba y error.
> un grupo de individuos adictos al sexo  =  se reproducioan como conejos >>>> mas de ellos en este mundo .
> un grupo de individuos que no les gustaba el sexo =  se reproducian de casualidad >>>> se extinguen pronto .
> todo proviene de ir "armando" al muñequito mamifero (o lo que sea) de a poco , y lo que mejor funciono  >> eso prevalece.



Y sin embargo con esto último coincido. El mecanismo es: reproducción con fallas => algunas fallas son benéficas y otras perjudiciales => las benéficas proveen una cierta ventaja reproductiva, y la cosa sigue.

Coincidimos en eso. Pero de mi parte digo que ese proceso se aplicaría a lo biológico porque estamos sujetos a reproducción + competencia por recursos + cambios ambientales, y que esos factores fueron los que causaron que la evolución existiera. Se aplica a una bacteria, un delfín, o un alga, independientemente de la conciencia, inteligencia, cultura, etc.
Pero no hay en el código genético algo que nos indique "probá algunas variaciones y a ver que pasa"... aunque obviamente no estoy seguro.

Y eso una máquina no lo tiene, o al menos no sería el mismo mecanismo. ¿Cual sería el criterio de selección natural de una máquina?: una máquina con capacidad de repararse puede existir indefinidamente, nosotros nos reproducimos porque provenimos de células y todas las células se reproducen. Y se reproducen porque tienen un tiempo de vida limitado.
Una máquina no precisa reproducirse.

Es decir, hay evolución por las reglas que hay para la vida biológica tal como la conocemos. Las mismas reglas no creo que se apliquen a una máquina auto-replicante - no hay por qué. En todo caso se podrían emular pero como la naturaleza de máquina y biología es tan distinta podría dar resultados disímiles para uno y otro.
Lo veo como querer jugar al ajedrez con las reglas de las damas.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es que no es necesariamente asi, eso .
> no .
> la conciencia y tantas cosas son el resultado de ..........nosotros.
> por que .........a ver, mira, te pongo un ejemplo:
> ...



Cada grupo, si fue capaz de sobrevivir aprovechando los recursos locales y no vino algún evento catastrófico que los barrió del planeta; habrá seguido su propio camino y al cabo de unas miles de generaciones lo más probable es que terminen siendo especies diferentes. Siempre y cuando no tuvieran contacto entre sí, me refiero a flujo de genes no de comunicaciones.
Es más, ni siquiera pediría la condición de que sean distintos homínidos (neandertal y cromagnon), en el punto de partida podrían ser todos de la misma especie y homo sapiens al salir.




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es mas , te doy otra para pensar:
> millones de años, y se supone somos la primer especie que es asi, como somos.
> dinosaurios, mamiferos, reptiles, aves, peces, variedades a lo loco  , millones de años .
> y ??
> ...



Es que no pienso que haya 1 camino por recorrer, ni nada prefijado de antemano, ni que somos particularmente destacables respecto de otras especies más allá de algunos logros tecnológicos que quizás nos permitan intentar algo en otros planetas.
Por supuesto que a todos nos gusta pensar que respecto de las demás especies tenemos una inteligencia superior, y que dominamos el planeta, etc, etc. Hasta que algún día nos encontremos con algún vecino de otro sistema estelar y nos haga quedar como babosas al lado de su desarrollo y dominio no ya de un planeta, sino de un sistema estelar o incluso de una galaxia.

Lo cierto es que si la especie humana desaparece mañana el mundo seguiría igual, o mejor porque habría más oportunidades para las demás especies y habría una gran recuperación de todos los nichos ecológicos. Pero si desaparecen los insectos desaparece la vida compleja del planeta lisa y llanamente, o por lo menos algo así se le atribuye a Jonas Salk (el inventor de la vacuna antipolio). ¿Quién es más importante?

Tendremos nuestro cuartito de hora en este planeta y el día que nos toque irnos todo va a seguir, y al pasar los miles de años será cada vez más difícil afirmar que alguna vez existimos. O quizás encontremos la forma de evitarlo, tal como logramos salir de la cadena alimenticia y crear nuestras propias especies por selección (mascotas, frutas, verduras, cereales, ganado).
Habrá que ver....




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un saludo , me voy para otros temas, me  ENCANTA  este tipo de temas.



ya veo... 
yo no puedo decir lo contrario


----------



## chclau (Ago 5, 2013)

No todo lo que uno dice lo dice en respuesta a todos. Ese es el problema en un foro, que a veces uno contesta al tema en general, y a veces al tema en particular que alguien dijo. Cuando hable de los anunakis me referi a lo que dijo asherar sobre diseño inteligente. Dije que para mi la opcion mas simple es pensar que hubo simple evolucion, y no creencias raras.

Con respecto a la inteligencia yo siempre pense y pienso que no es algo privativo de los humanos, sino que se presenta en diversos grados en muchos animales. Y cuando hable de *conciencia *no hable sobre delicados temas del bien y el mal o de como se siente uno amamantando a sus hijos, ya que no me extrañaria que si los animales pudieran hablar, una abeja quizas diria, no que "mi olfato detecto muchas flores cerca" sino algo como que "hoy me siento optimista".

Me referi a cosas que son pruebas cientificas concretas. Poner animales frente a un espejo y ver como reaccionan. Mancharle la cara a un animal y ver como reacciona frente al espejo. La mayoria de los animales NO se reconocen frente a un espejo y es facil de comprobar por cualquiera. Mucho menos se dan cuenta de algo sutil como que les manchaste la cara con una pequeña mancha. En cambio agarras un chico de *2 años*, o un mono grande adulto, y les manchas la cara... y no solo que no atacan al espejo, sino que lo primero que hacen es señalar a la mancha. 

Igual hay aqui algo dificil de evaluar que es, hasta que punto el rostro es lo importante y el simbolo de nuestra identidad? No es facil de responder. Lei por ahi que las zebras se reconocen por su patron de rayas. De todos modos el rostro incluye el equipo sensorial mas concentrado de muchisimos animales, por lo que no es arbitrario pensar que sea ese el centro de "identidad". Ese soy yo, esa es mi mama... ese es mi hermano, esta es mi tribu. Reconocer, no por un patron quimico, sino por un patron combinado visual, olfativo, etc. Es sabido que tambien los perros saben reconocer personas. Los monos grandes pueden relacionar rostros de otros monos y de otras personas con tonos de voz. En resumen, todo esto se ha estudiado mucho, no es cuestion de preferencias o sentimientos, es cuestion de prueba cientificas. Que pueden estar equivocadas, pero es lo que sabemos hoy.

Un mono grande adulto se mira en el espejo y se revisa los dientes, saca la lengua... se quita las lagañas... No conozco ningun perro que reaccione asi. No es cuestion de creerse superiores, es un hecho *hasta donde sabemos hoy*, el hombre es de lejos el animal mas inteligente. Y lo siguen de cerca los monos grandes. Los perros, aunque algunos son muy inteligentes (y mas fieles, diria mas de uno) ni se acercan en inteligencia. El hombre es el mas inteligente asi como la cheetah es el animal terrestre mas rapido. Eso es un hecho. No pienso asignarle valor a eso, si es mejor ser rapido o pesado o inteligente o saber apreciar sinfonias... eso ya es cuestion de cada uno.

Desde mi punto de vista no hay nada mistico ni magico en la vida y la inteligencia aunque aun no las comprendamos del todo, tranquilamente pueden surgir otras formas de vida o de inteligencia o de algo que ni siquiera tenemos nombre para definirlo, natural o artificial... y ser en definitiva lo que tenga exito en poblar todo el Universo. O no.


----------



## asherar (Ago 5, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> ...
> Desde mi punto de vista *no hay nada místico ni mágico en la vida y la inteligencia* aunque aun no las comprendamos del todo, tranquilamente pueden surgir otras formas de vida o de inteligencia o de algo que ni siquiera tenemos nombre para definirlo, natural o artificial... y ser en definitiva lo que tenga éxito en poblar todo el Universo. O no.



Totalmente de acuerdo !


----------



## analogico (Ago 5, 2013)

ya que estan en la evolucion
esta pelicula trata el tema




lamentablemente no pude encontrarla en español

existe pero no pude encontrarla en español



otra opcion


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 6, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> ya que estan en la evolucion
> esta pelicula trata el tema
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmRCixQrx8
> lamentablemente no pude encontrarla en español



Jaja, me acuerdo, empezaba con un argumento interesante y después se vanalizó...
Pero sí, la evolución no siempre es hacia la inteligencia, no es sinónimo de "mejora" desde el punto de vista humano.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Y sin embargo con esto último coincido. El mecanismo es: reproducción con fallas => algunas fallas son benéficas y otras perjudiciales => las benéficas proveen una cierta ventaja reproductiva, y la cosa sigue.
> 
> Coincidimos en eso. Pero de mi parte digo que ese proceso se aplicaría a lo biológico
> .
> ...



te recorto para hacerla corto 

lo que no entiendo es como vos no entendes .
calculo que es eso tipico de que estamos sumergidos en la costumbre de ver las cosas segun nuestra optica como si fuesemos unicos y solo existiense nuestra vision.

para eso te puse lso ejemplos y queria decir con ellos que las posibilidades son infinitas.
quien previo que nuestra forma de evolucionar daria este resultado ?? 
quien puede preveer que la forma de evolucionar de otra especie (no biologica, ya NO la llamo mas robots para evitar pre-juicios ) sea mejor o peor ??? 
NO IMPORTA si el mecanismo es igual o distinto.
hay algo que si sabemos:
cuantos mas individuos y mas dispersos  = mas posibilidades de supervivencia de la especie, eso cualquier especie no biologica lo puede deducir, o simplemente tenerlo  en su interior sin darse cuenta.

y cuantos mas grupos dispersos y aislados  >>> las caminos nuevos a recorrer, que daran como resultado distintas especies / culturas o lo que sea.

solo eso.
ni mas , ni menos que hoy nosotros.
a eso iba





chclau dijo:


> Me referi a cosas que son pruebas cientificas concretas. Poner animales frente a un espejo y ver como reaccionan. .



de nuevo acorto para hacerlo corto.

el tema es que nuestros experimentos son subjetivos, no vamos a hacer un experimento que sea:
"voy a ver si este animal es capaz de hacer algo que yo no " .
por que obvio no sabre que es.

todo lo que hacemos es en funcion de "yo lo puedo hacer /sentir y ¿ el animal podra ?? 

que no se pueden comunicar con nosotros  OK 
que hay muchas cosas que no pueden hacer : OK 
pero nosotros como humanos le damso valor a sentimientos, capacidad de percibir, de sentir, de ...(bla bla bla) .
ademas de la inteligencia (la cual NO es un factor dedecarte, por que NO consideramos una vida de menor valor a un señor analfabeto que a un cientifico ) .

como ves nuestros "valores " (que destaco, son nuestros y somos NOSOTROS lo que inventamos y estamos haciendo estas "tablas de comparacion" )  estan en continua lucha:
por un lado decimos una cosa y hacemos otra.
por otro lado HOY  decimos una cosa y mañana otra.

ENTONCES:  como podemos juzgar si ni siquiera podemso hacer un mecanismo para hacerlo ?? 
mira, te dare un ejemplo, por que quizas no se explicarme:

si yo soy arabe dire que la gente valiosa es la que siente el libro sagrado de nosotros, y que es capaz de saber a donde esta le meca, y que (varias cosas humanas de sensibilidad, inteligencia y capacidad referentes a esa cultura) .

pero claro , si soy estadounidense la tabla de valores sera otra.

y si soy hispano sera otra.

y judio otra.

entonces........como siquiera podemos pretender juzgar, o hablar de caracteristicas superiores o inferiores (de nuevo discriminamos ) , habria que hablar de "distintos".

NO SABEMOS  lo que sienten, lo que perciben, como ..... y entonces :
¿ como darles valor ??? 

ADEMAS:
y en este punto referente a la inteligencia, les hago una pregunta:
ALGUIEN DUDA  hacia donde apunta toda al vida ??  si mañana el ser humano desaparece, y entonces ya no ejerce mas la presion que esta ejerciendo en la tierra, y queda vacante el lugar.
en 10 mil o cien mil o 1 millon de años otra especie no ocupara nuestro lugar ?? 
se puede "ver" que se tiende a la inteligencia, puesto que (comprobado) la inteligencia es una mutacion ventajosa:
monos
delfines
y otros animales que si bien estan mucho mas atras que nosotros pero si estan en el camino evolutivo correcto.

entonces:
¿ como es ? 
el primero vale y los que estan mas atras no ?? 

¿ como saber  QUE podran hacer, percibir, sentir, deducir, soñar, crear otras formas de vida, biologicas o no biologicas ?? 
son eso:
posibilidades.

y lo que hacemos con nuestra costumbre es : cortarlas.
con mucho estudio, excusas, verso  y pruebas cientificas pero solo hacemos eso en el fondo :
evitar al competencia.
como un leon cuando mata a sus crias si hay poco alimento o mata a los chitas o guepardos que hay en su territorio.

eso es , solo eso, aunque lo disfracemos de pruebas cientificas.





analogico dijo:


> lamentablemente no pude encontrarla en español
> 
> ]



se ve media teta al principio 

y luego me parece que esa pareja sentados en el sillon se quejan (como yo )  que el video no sigue, deberia seguir y verse  cuando la gorda que corre con el palo alcanza al tipo , a ver que le hace ..............sino ..........como que te quedas con las ganas 

pero bueno, no se inglishh


----------



## chclau (Ago 6, 2013)

fernando, en esto no estoy de acuerdo con vos para nada.

EL ser humano viene de una tradicion de centurias en que se considero el rey de la creacion y amo y señor de todo, incluso lo escribimos asi en los libros sagrados para que no quede duda.

No soy tan inocente como para creer que los cientificos son seres angelicales guiados por la busqueda del Saber puro. Son seres humanos con virtudes y defectos y que como todos tienen que llegar a fin de mes. Pero igual han hecho revoluciones en el saber y en el conocimiento.

Vos insistis en querer asignarle un valor a las caracteristicas que estamos discutiendo y estas en tu derecho, yo por mi parte te digo que no me interesa decir si somos o no mas inteligentes solo para sentirme superior. Al contrario, es mas interesante para mi y por eso leo estudios de cientificos sobre el tema, ver en que manera la INTELIGENCIA de los humanos se emparenta a la de otros animales. 

La realidad es que los avances de la ciencia, en cierto sentido destronaron al hombre. Sabras seguramente el escandalo que fue, y es, para muchos, la simplona frase que "descendemos de los monos".

A mi no me gusta el relativismo moral, no veo por que si es obvio que EN PROMEDIO somos mas inteligentes que los animales, que todos los animales, haya que buscar desesperados si es realmente cierto eso, no vaya a ser que se ofenda Greenpeace o Disney.

Obviamente que la medicion se hace con parametros antropocentricos pero igual hay gente que se rompe la cabeza viendo como analizar el tema. Y si buscas un poco, veras que incluso en muchos campos se ha llegado a la conclusion que algunos monos superan al promedio de los seres humanos en cosas como la memoria visual rapida. Por dar un ejemplo.

Y justamente el hecho de ser SI mas inteligentes y como si eso fuera poco, dueños de una sociedad poderosisima, nos da no solo derechos sino tambien muchas obligaciones para con el resto de los seres vivos.

De todos modos puede ser que un dia descubramos que los delfines nos pasaron hacer rato y se teletransportan a otros mundos mientras nuestros miseros cohetitos gatean por el sistema solar... pero, tanto por inteligencia como por capacidad social y por donde vivimos (no es facil armar radios adentro del agua), nosotros superamos comodamente a todos los monos y todos los delfines. Salvo que demuestren lo contrario.

Si eso sera asi o no por mucho tiempo mas, no tengo idea. Si el humano desaparece dejara un nicho, obviamente. Ni siquiera estoy seguro que sea la inteligencia el mecanismo de supervivencia evolutivo mas eficiente. Quiza desde el punto de vista de la supervivencia es preferible ser un Tiranosaurio. Que hoy esta extinto, pero sobrevivio sobre el planeta mucho mas que nosotros.

Y si bien nosotros podemos llegar a sobreponernos, quiza, a un meteorito, tenemos tambien una clara tendencia autodestructiva y la tecnologia para lograrlo (el autodestruirnos). Asi que, como ya dije, no creo ni que la vida ni que la inteligencia tengan un valor especial. No se que vendra, si los robots conquistaran al mundo o lo que es mucho mas probable, si estamos en un sistema solar acordonado como si fuera una cuna y para cuando salgamos afuera (si nos dejan) veamos que todo el Universo ya esta ocupado por otros. Robots, hombrecitos grises, u otra cosa.

Y la realidad, como siempre, sera mas loca que cualquier ficcion.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 6, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> te recorto para hacerla corto
> 
> lo que no entiendo es como vos no entendes .


Jajaja, te imagino haciendo un gesto para ahorcarme tipo Homero Simpson a Bart.... me lleva... pequeño demonio...

Cual de mis argumentos - o bueno, no digamos tanto -  afirmaciones/presunciones es la que no estamos de acuerdo, ya no estoy  seguro...



			
				fernandob; dijo:
			
		

> quien previo que nuestra forma de evolucionar daria este resultado ??
> quien puede preveer que la forma de evolucionar de otra especie (no biologica, ya NO la llamo mas robots para  evitar pre-juicios ) sea mejor o peor ???



Nadie previó nada, ¿estamos de acuerdo en eso?.



			
				fernandob; dijo:
			
		

> NO IMPORTA si el mecanismo es igual o distinto.



¿Por qué no?, el proceso (evolución) y la materia prima (biología) dan el producto (nuevas especies); como una línea de montaje.



			
				fernandob; dijo:
			
		

> hay algo que si sabemos:
> cuantos mas individuos y mas dispersos  = mas posibilidades de supervivencia de la especie, eso cualquier especie no biologica lo puede deducir, o simplemente tenerlo  en su interior sin darse cuenta.
> 
> y cuantos mas grupos dispersos y aislados  >>> las caminos  nuevos a recorrer, que daran como resultado distintas especies /  culturas o lo que sea.



La extrapolación de biológico a no biológico... reproducción,  competencia por recursos, fuerte dependencia del medio ambiente, muerte,  son todos conceptos biológicos; ninguno de los cuales es inherente a las máquinas.



			
				fernandob; dijo:
			
		

> ADEMAS:
> y en este punto referente a la inteligencia, les hago una pregunta:
> ALGUIEN DUDA  hacia donde apunta toda al vida ??  si mañana el ser  humano desaparece, y entonces ya no ejerce mas la presion que esta  ejerciendo en la tierra, y queda vacante el lugar.
> en 10 mil o cien mil o 1 millon de años otra especie no ocupara nuestro lugar ??
> ...



Acá me parece que diferimos 180º.
La  evolución no marca un camino hacia la inteligencia. La evolución  favorece cualquier camino que de una ventaja, sea la inteligencia,  correr más rápido, tener mejor visión, o mejor camuflaje.
Ante un  dinosaurio no había inteligencia que diera ventaja, ahí sería mucho más  útil tener un mal sabor o vivir bajo tierra fuera de su alcance como lo  hicieron nuestros mamíferos ancestrales.

Con el tiempo se van  descubriendo nuevos fósiles que nos dan una mejor imagen de nuestros  orígenes, se ve que no hubo un cambio evolutivo particular que disparara  el desarrollo de la inteligencia (el bipedismo, el pulgar oponible...) o  como vos decís "un cambio evolutivo en la dirección correcta" que  originara la inteligencia.
Fue más bien una sucesión de cambios  climáticos muy violentos y rápidos (donde se pasaba de selva lluviosa a  sabana, lugares que eran grandes lagos pasaban a ser dunas de arena) que  hicieron que cualquier cambio de hardware (brazos más fuertes, más  velocidad, etc) fuera inútil para afrontar semejante variabilidad (por ser demasiado lento, poco ancho de banda), y al  final de cuentas lo único que sirvió fue tener más neuronas y  creatividad.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1497417/Mans-evolution-linked-to-climate-change.html
http://www.iol.co.za/scitech/scienc...oosted-man-s-evolution-1.1519725#.UgEo9Ukbiwc
(Habla  de como en el valle del Rift, lo que hoy es Etiopía, se dieron esos  cambios donde un lago desaparecía en 2 generaciones y luego reaparecía)
http://humanorigins.si.edu/human-characteristics/brains

Pero bueno, el día de mañana a lo mejor vemos que la cosa no es así, o que hubo otro factor más determinante...

De  hecho hubo múltiples especies de primates coexistiendo, algunas  bípedas, que eran capaces de usar alguna herramienta de piedra  rudimentaria, en grupos sociales; pero ninguna de ellas siguió  evolucionando en la dirección humana (aumento de masa cerebral). Por  miles de años el volumen cerebral no se alteró en nada. 
Fueron las  condiciones volátiles que se dieron en una ubicación geográfica específica y en un  intervalo de tiempo acotado lo que catapultó la dirección evolutiva de  "cerebros más grandes", o el camino de la inteligencia.

De hecho no hay que olvidar que estuvimos al borde de la extinción  hace unos 80 mil años por sequías muy crudas, nuestra inteligencia  estuvo a punto de no servirnos de nada. Los camellos de aquella época  nos habrán mirado con pena...
Hoy la inteligencia nos parece una ventaja, mañana podría no serlo.

Para  terminar, la evolución no toma 1 camino, los toma todos a la vez y la  selección natural (el ambiente particular en una dada región geográfica y  período de tiempo) poda los menos exitosos.
Por eso si desaparecemos no necesariamente habrá una nueva especie inteligente (con cerebros grandes) que tome nuestro lugar.
Las  condiciones climáticas y cambios ecológicos podrían favorecer  nuevamente a cerebros más chicos con mayor capacidad de reacción,  animales gigantes con cerebros del tamaño de una o dos pelotas de tenis  (como los dinosaurios), o más pequeños y oportunistas como los roedores...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> fernando, en esto no estoy de acuerdo con vos para nada.
> 
> .


no  importa, no es competencia ni pelea. 
ademas, comprendo que no todo el mundo sea tan sabio como yo .



chclau dijo:


> Vos insistis en querer asignarle un valor a las caracteristicas que estamos discutiendo y estas en tu derecho, .



creo que no nos comprendemos, justo eso es lo que quisiera que no se haga, o quizas no nos comprendemos .



chclau dijo:


> A mi no me gusta el relativismo moral, no veo por que si es obvio que EN PROMEDIO somos mas inteligentes que los animales, que todos los animales, haya que buscar desesperados si es realmente cierto eso, no vaya a ser que se ofenda Greenpeace o Disney.
> 
> .



si yo digo que tengo MORAL, se supone que la tengo pues, a mi lo que me molesta y mucho de el ser humano es su hipocresia.
que somso mas inteligentes eso no lo dudo, que estamso en al cima de la evolucion tampoco, que tenemos un arma o herramienta unica tambien .
no busco desesperado nada, y no creo seer proteccionista.
tengo bien claro como son las cosas, desde que la vida existe se alimenta en su mayoria de .....................vida.
si, salvo las platas que se alimentan de minerales, agua y sol , pues toda la vida superior , y mas se alimentan de matar a otras formas de vida.
hasta las bacterias.
tengo claro como es la cosa, que no es una pelicula romantica.
pero a lo que voy es la escala de medida, como el ser humano habla de lo que pusiste al principio:
de que nos identificamos al mirarnos a un espejo, 
o tenemso conciencia de nuestro ser, de la vida, la muerte.
o tantas cosas que leo.

y simplemente  DESCONOCEMOS las caracteristicas unicas, valiosas, quizas (seguro) maravillosas que muchas otras formas de vida deben poseer .
y es mas, el motivo de esas comparaciones muchisimas veces no es el mas ...... humano.

en fin, a eso apuntaba .



chclau dijo:


> Obviamente que la medicion se hace con parametros antropocentricos pero igual hay gente que se rompe la cabeza viendo como analizar el tema. Y si buscas un poco, veras que incluso en muchos campos se ha llegado a la conclusion que algunos monos superan al promedio de los seres humanos en cosas como la memoria visual rapida. Por dar un ejemplo.
> 
> .



a mi , por ejemplo  y es una opinion particular el tema de ser mas inteligente no me pega tanto , si quizas (por empatia)  me pesarian otros temas como lo que sienten , pero eso es dificil de saber.
como dije: se que debemos comer, pero bueno.......de solo pensar a donde voy se que me estoy yendo .
y creo que muy distinto no opinamos .



chclau dijo:


> De todos modos puede ser que un dia descubramos que los delfines nos pasaron hacer rato y se teletransportan a otros mundos mientras nuestros miseros cohetitos gatean por el sistema solar... pero, tanto por inteligencia como por capacidad social y por donde vivimos (no es facil armar radios adentro del agua), nosotros superamos comodamente a todos los monos y todos los delfines. Salvo que demuestren lo contrario.



es que , ves ?? creo que en eso apuntamos distinto:
no me importa si lso delfines se teletransportan o si lo haran.
no deberia , creo yo .
(ojo, aca hago un parate: todo esto es MI opinion , si ?? mañana viene un oso de 2000 Kg  y me come crudo y se caga en mi opinion , entonces, en la vida lo que vale , es ....) 
como decia, para mi no es ese el punto , si se supone consideramos somos seres inteligentes y valoramos lo que es la vida y la evolucion , pues que el saber que lso delfines  NO tendran una nave espacial, pero :
son seres vivos, con derecho a vivir, 
son maravillosos
tienen sentimientos
disfrutan el palcer de la vida, 
forman lazos familiares.
etc.

y fijate que aca estoy yo : comentiendo el error de hacer una lista.
una lista que dice "a este lo respeto y a este no , asi que me lo como y lo cazo sin la mas minima consideracion ".
yo mismo te discuto y yo mismo caigo en el error.



chclau dijo:


> Y justamente el hecho de ser SI mas inteligentes y como si eso fuera poco, dueños de una sociedad poderosisima, nos da no solo *derechos* sino tambien muchas obligaciones para con el resto de los seres vivos.
> 
> .



ja.




chclau dijo:


> Ni siquiera estoy seguro que sea la inteligencia el mecanismo de supervivencia evolutivo mas eficiente. Quiza desde el punto de vista de la supervivencia es preferible ser un Tiranosaurio. Que hoy esta extinto, pero sobrevivio sobre el planeta mucho mas que nosotros.
> 
> .



que si es el mecanismo mas eficiente, si.
que quizas venga "en el paquete " algun veneno (autodestruccion )  puede ser.
fijate que la inteligencia es la que nso da  TODAS las herramientas juntas.
mientras el tigre tuvo que esperar millones de años para tener garras mas grandes, .
u otro animal para tener alas.
u otro para correr mas rapido
u otro para ver en la oscuridad.

nosotros con la inteligencia hemos HECHO esas herramientas y en muy poco tiempo y mucho mejores que las que la naturaleza da .

es una herramienta gigantesca, la caja de pandora.
yo no lo dudo.

pero como creo que coincidimos, no sabemos como sera el futuro, las vueltas, a veces es como una de esas peliculas tramposas, donde el protagonista cree que gano pero le sale todo mal.



Ardogan dijo:


> Cual de mis argumentos - o bueno, no digamos tanto -  afirmaciones/presunciones es la que no estamos de acuerdo, ya no estoy  seguro...
> 
> Nadie previó nada, ¿estamos de acuerdo en eso?.
> 
> .


en muchas cosas estamos de acuerdo, solo diferimos en lo que estas vos errado 





Ardogan dijo:


> ¿Por qué no?, el proceso (evolución) y la materia prima (biología) dan el producto (nuevas especies); como una línea de montaje.
> 
> ...


una linea de montaje da siempre lo mismo , sabes como es la cosa, en esto .



Ardogan dijo:


> La extrapolación de biológico a no biológico... reproducción,  competencia por recursos, fuerte dependencia del medio ambiente, muerte,  son todos conceptos biológicos; ninguno de los cuales es inherente a las máquinas.
> 
> ..



ya puse formas de vida no biologicas.
y lo aclare el por que .
maquina es mi taladro, o tu auto o la PC .
sacate eso de la cabeza, NO estamos hablando de eso.

por que tenes en al cabeza que lo unico mejor posible somos nosotros ?? 
que no pueda haber en otra parte de el universo, hoy , ayer o mañana una especie totalmente distinta a nosotros, que siguio sus pautas, que ni es biologica, y que nos deje a nosotros comparativamente como plantas, y no me refiero solo a la inteligencia. ??




Ardogan dijo:


> Acá me parece que diferimos 180º.
> La  evolución no marca un camino hacia la inteligencia. La evolución  favorece cualquier camino que de una ventaja, sea la inteligencia,  correr más rápido, tener mejor visión, o mejor camuflaje.
> Ante un  dinosaurio no había inteligencia que diera ventaja, ahí sería mucho más  útil tener un mal sabor o vivir bajo tierra fuera de su alcance como lo  hicieron nuestros mamíferos ancestrales.
> .



son distintas epocas, si tenes la suerte de vivir en una epoca donde por mil millones de años no pasa nada de cataclismos, y tenes la suerte de que todo tu entorno favorezca a un equilibrio  (en el cual podras ser el bicho dominante por grande y dientudo ) o podes ser el bicho afortunado que se multiplica por millones (por que es pequeño y come cualquier porqueria) .........pues nada:
suerte .

ahora bien , como puse mas arriba :

_*fijate que la inteligencia es la que nso da TODAS las herramientas juntas.
mientras el tigre tuvo que esperar millones de años para tener garras mas grandes, .
u otro animal para tener alas.
u otro para correr mas rapido
u otro para ver en la oscuridad.

nosotros con la inteligencia hemos HECHO esas herramientas y en muy poco tiempo y mucho mejores que las que la naturaleza da .

es una herramienta gigantesca, la caja de pandora.
yo no lo dudo.*_

se supone  que evolucionamos, que la adaptacion es la principal ventaja .
y pues bien, para mi entender la inteligencia es "el comodin" , como ya lo puse.

tendria que ser el cambio tremendo para que no nos queden posibilidades, tendrian que extinguirse casi todas las especies, como para que solo sobrevivan las mas pequeñas, casi insectos y demas.
o tendriamos que tener la mala leche de que una plaga se ensañe con nosotros.
pero fijate que hasta eso manejamos:
estudio y conocimiento de enfermedades y demas.

en fin.

un saludo a todos.


*PD: no se donde lei el tema de el universo, o de el tema de salir de la tierra o no .
para mi , les compartire algo :
si tiene importancia la inteligencia.
si la tiene.

creo que coincidimos en que una ventaja para la vida , para sobreponerse a cualquier problema es la reproduccion y la conquista de nuevos territorios.
pues bien, la vida como la conocemos esta , desde siempre por lo que sabemos  ATRAPADA aqui en la tierra, entre otros motivos por su propia adaptacion (si te adaptas a esto no sera facil luego ir a otro ambiente muy distinto) ademas de que el espacion NO es muy amigable .

la evolucion permitio que formas de vida salgan de el agua y conquisten la tierra, incluso la magia de volar.
pero salir de la atmosfera terrestre es algo IMPOSIBLE para la evolucion que da piermnas, alas, u otras formas a los cuerpos.
imposible.

y ese imposible se hizo posible con la inteligencia.
y es la inteligencia el arca de noe que puede lograr el milagro:
de que la vida se expanda mas alla de nuestro planeta.
es mas:
como estamos discutiendo aqui, puede la inteeligencia lograr mas milagros:
como ser la base para nuevas "formas de vida" .
biologicas y no biologicas.
azarozas o con ayuda.
*



analogico dijo:


> ya que estan en la evolucion
> esta pelicula trata el tema
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmRCixQrx8
> lamentablemente no pude encontrarla en español



y ?? al final ?? 
la gorda con el palo lo agarra al tipo ?????


----------



## analogico (Ago 6, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ormas a los cuerpos.
> imposible.
> 
> y ese imposible se hizo posible con la inteligencia.
> ...



no  la idea es la evolucion
y el camino que esta llevando  la sociedad  extrapolado a 500 años en el futuro
ese es el comienzo de la pelicula en español se llama * idiocracia*
es muy facil encontrarla completa en español


el comienzo es  muy fuerte despues se vuelve comedia
por razones evidentes


----------



## chclau (Ago 6, 2013)

No te creas fernando que es tan dificil terminar con la raza humana por causas naturales. Una supernova que explote cerca... algun cataclismo por el estilo... que son raros, pero ocurren. Y adios.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 6, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> que si es el mecanismo mas eficiente, si.
> que quizas venga "en el paquete " algun veneno (autodestruccion )  puede ser.
> fijate que la inteligencia es la que nso da  TODAS las herramientas juntas.
> mientras el tigre tuvo que esperar millones de años para tener garras mas grandes, .
> ...



Yo si lo dudo, sabemos de las ventajas a corto plazo (siglos), pero y en el mediano (decenas de miles de años) y largo plazo (millones de años)?

Como especie humana, no somos hoy demasiado dependientes de la tecnología?. Que pasaría si nos encontramos con erupciones volcánicas masivas, cambio de polos magnéticos, sequías continentales persistentes (de algunos cientos o miles de años). 
¿Tendremos realmente mejores probabilidades?, pienso en que pasaría hoy si una erupción solar (que en el pasado geológico las ha habido y muchas) deja por ejemplo a sudamérica sin redes eléctricas, con toda la electrónica achicharrada.
No habría agua en las ciudades, ni comunicaciones, pasan las semanas se acaban las reservas de combustible y el stock de alimentos y agua, las condiciones de salubridad caen al piso, vienen enfermedades de todo tipo.... todas las ciudades colapsan, se salvan los pueblos pequeños con acceso al agua y alimentos propios, lejos del alcance de las masas hambrientas, sedientas y con enfermedades contagiosas. Quedaríamos diezmados.
Y mientras tanto al resto de la fauna le iría igual que siempre.



fernandob dijo:


> en muchas cosas estamos de acuerdo, solo diferimos en lo que estas vos errado



Jaja, no seas cómodo. Hasta acá según lo que veo es:


Posibilidad de tener un equivalente artificial de las famosas reglas que yo digo que se aplican a biología, que quizás no tengan equivalente en máquinas inteligentes. Vos decís que sí, yo digo que probablemente no.
Inteligencia: la proponés como una especie de "cima de la evolución" o que la naturaleza con una u otra especie tenderá a eso por los beneficios que otorga. Yo postulo que fue una buena respuesta para cambios climáticos muy severos donde las adaptaciones físicas eran inútiles; pero que no nos asegura que vayamos a estar acá dentro de 10 mil años (los dinosaurios estuvieron 120 millones de años, eso sí es un récord).



fernandob dijo:


> una linea de montaje da siempre lo mismo , sabes como es la cosa, en esto .



Sí, fue un mal ejemplo a las apuradas. Lo proponía como algo que producía distintas especies a la salida, pero es una mala analogía.



fernandob dijo:


> ya puse formas de vida no biologicas.
> y lo aclare el por que .
> maquina es mi taladro, o tu auto o la PC .
> sacate eso de la cabeza, NO estamos hablando de eso.
> ...



 Epa epa, en ningún momento digo que somos lo mejor, ni de cerca. Es más, digo que en lo que respecta a la vida en el planeta somos insignificantes o incluso perjudiciales, y agregaría que la principal amenaza para nosotros mismos.

Estamos hablando - o eso creo - de formas de vida sujetas a evolución. Y mi proposición es que la evolución posiblemente solo pueda ser aplicable a formas de vida biológicas, por las características constructivas de ésta (las reglas a las que está sujeta: muerte, reproducción, copia imperfecta, selección natural, fuerte dependencia del ambiente...)

Sin embargo hay que reconocer una cosa, tenemos muy poca información sobre la vida, tenemos hasta ahora 1 solo caso (planeta tierra) y cualquier cosa que uno diga es solo especulación.



fernandob dijo:


> son distintas epocas, si tenes la suerte de vivir en una epoca donde por mil millones de años no pasa nada de cataclismos, y tenes la suerte de que todo tu entorno favorezca a un equilibrio  (en el cual podras ser el bicho dominante por grande y dientudo ) o podes ser el bicho afortunado que se multiplica por millones (por que es pequeño y come cualquier porqueria) .........pues nada:
> suerte .
> 
> ahora bien , como puse mas arriba :
> ...



Aaaahhhh... ahora me parece que voy entendiendo mejor tu posición.
La inteligencia tiene sus beneficios, y según vos es un beneficio tan evidente que a la larga cualquier forma de vida va a tender a eso. O algo así... me equivoco?.

Primero el argumento de que los dinosaurios eran malos para adaptarse... todo demuestra lo contrario: 120 millones de años... nosotros cuanto llevamos? 100 mil? 1 millón?. Los dinosaurios pasaron erupciones volcánicas masivas, tormentas solares, inversión de polos magnéticos, división de continentes, cambios climáticos dantescos... si hubo un experimento de vida compleja exitosa de la naturaleza en el planeta no creo que podamos ser rivales para ellos, o por lo menos no hasta dentro de 119 millones de años.
Se precisó combinar múltiples factores (no solo el impacto del asteroide de Chixulub, hubo a la par erupciones volcánicas masivas y cambios climáticos intensos que se venían dando en los miles de años previos al impacto) para borrarlos del mapa, junto con todas las plantas que ellos comían.

Pero no son todos beneficios con la inteligencia.... en la etapa en la que estamos puede parecerlo, llegamos a un punto de inflexión y para nosotros ya la evolución se da no por la naturaleza sino por nuestra cultura, economía y tecnología. 
Pero en tiempos de 50 mil o 100 mil años atrás no es para nada claro si es ventajoso (ya puse arriba en un post anterior como casi nos extinguimos hace 80 mil años).

¿Cuales fueron los perjuicios para el caso específico del ser humano, pero que bien podrían aplicarse a otras especies?:


Gasto de energía: nuestro cerebro consume el 20 - 25 % de la energía que precisamos para funcionar.
En un ambiente donde hay poco de donde comer (casi todos), esa diferencia es grande. En muchos entornos naturales la competencia por alimentos es intensa y suele llevar al borde de la muerte por hambruna.
Gracias a que cambiamos a una dieta más tendiendo a carnívora pudimos zanjar esa desventaja comiendo alimentos con mayor energía. Primero comiendo carroña, médula de huesos, etc. Y después no se puede dejar de mencionar el uso del fuego, que hace más fácil la digestión.
Cambios en el cráneo: a medida que la cavidad encefálica crece (porque hay mayor masa cerebral), y quizás por consecuencia de la dieta anterior, los músculos de la mandíbula se van haciendo más chicos, y hay menos espacio para los dientes y la cavidad bucal (el caso de las muelas del juicio).
Otra vez, lo subsanamos con el cambio de dieta progresivo, pero otras especies podrían no tener esa facilidad y terminar con desventajas por tener una mordida más débil o una masticación menos eficiente, o por precisar más tiempo para comer (desventaja si hay un predador cerca que te obliga a comer rápido).
Tasa de mortalidad por nacimiento elevada: aumenta el tamaño del cráneo, y al momento del nacimiento es crítico el pasaje por el canal de parto. El parto humano es notablemente más riesgoso que para otras especies, con riesgos no solo para el bebé sino también por la madre. Y queda casi descartada la posibilidad de nacimientos múltiples como tienen otras especies.
¿Cuanto sería el factor de desventaja? x10 quizás?.
Tiempo de cría, desprotección al momento del nacimiento: consecuencia de que es necesario aprender un conjunto de habilidades más amplio para sobrevivir, porque al no tener un hardware con ventajas evidentes como el caso de un león el tiempo para alcanzar una edad donde el crío sea autosuficiente/productivo para su grupo se multiplica.
El recién nacido es una carga para la madre y disminuye las posibilidades de supervivencia de ambos.
El bipedismo tiene buena parte de culpa en esto, es mucho más difícil coordinar los movimientos.
Otra vez, en el caso humano se compensa con el hecho de poder formar grupos que cuiden de los hijos del grupo, pero esto a su vez requiere más desarrollo cerebral para poder convivir utilizando habilidades sociales.
No quiero alargarlo al infinito, pero quise mostrar que hay desventajas, y compromisos de ingeniería en el desarrollo biológico inteligente. Que en una situación particular puede ser ventajosa, pero no en otra.

Podría alguna especie haber desarrollado inteligencia en el tiempo de los dinosaurios? (con las crías precisando multiplicar la cantidad de tiempo para llegar a un adulto reproductivo y más expuesta a los predadores) -> no creo.

Podría haberse desarrollado en un medio ambiente estable?: los cambios de hardware: más grande/rápido/dientes/garras habrían sido más eficientes energéticamente hablando, la naturaleza es prolífica en adaptación y especialización -> no creo.



fernandob dijo:


> tendria que ser el cambio tremendo para que no nos queden posibilidades, tendrian que extinguirse casi todas las especies, como para que solo sobrevivan las mas pequeñas, casi insectos y demas.
> o tendriamos que tener la mala leche de que una plaga se ensañe con nosotros.
> pero fijate que hasta eso manejamos:
> estudio y conocimiento de enfermedades y demas.



Yo creo que si hay una erupción solar masiva que nos deje sin el 70% de la electrónica y líneas eléctricas en el planeta volvemos al 10 000 AC.

O una erupción volcánica masiva (de las cuales los dinosaurios pasaron más de una), que nos dejaría sin transporte aéreo, mayoría de los cursos de agua contaminados, sin cosechas porque son muy débiles comparados con sus pares naturales... con poca agua potable, con poca comida, durante cientos de años...



fernandob dijo:


> *PD: no se donde lei el tema de el universo, o de el tema de salir de la tierra o no .
> para mi , les compartire algo :
> si tiene importancia la inteligencia.
> si la tiene.
> ...



Para conquistar el espacio, sería más efectivo una forma biológica grande e inteligente o un bichito resistente al vacío del espacio, decenas de atmósferas de presión, rayos UV, rayos X, 200 grados bajo cero y 150 sobre cero de temperatura... como éste:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xrj-eJJfZC4
Como andaría por el espacio?: panspermia, asteroides...
De hecho ya se hizo la prueba de dejarlo expuesto al ambiente espacial, y traerlo de vuelta, y ahí está vivito y coleando:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W194GQ6fHI

///////////////////////////////////////////////////
Y mi última bomba: algunos estudios que indican que en los últimos 30 mil años (Holoceno) el tamaño del cerebro humano se redujo en algunas poblaciones, y a un ritmo mucho más elevado del que creció durante los tiempos de grandes cambios climáticos. Es por reducción del tamaño corporal?, dieta?, clima? está por verse. 
http://johnhawks.net/research/hawks-2011-brain-size-selection-holocene

Es una muestra de que la ventaja del cerebro grande puede no ser tal dependiendo del ambiente.
En el caso humano es cierto que llegamos a un punto de inflexión o de no retorno y el día de mañana podremos hacer nuestro cerebro tan grande como querramos por modificación genética, para nuestra especie es irrelevante.
Pero que la inteligencia sea siempre la mejor solución y que vayan a surgir más especies inteligentes?, me permito dudarlo.

///////////////////////////////////////////////////

En fin, me parece que las posturas ya están claras, realmente en un punto todo entra en el terreno de la especulación y no se puede probar una cosa u otra hasta tener una prueba concreta.
Si hay algún elemento nuevo me prendo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Yo si lo dudo, sabemos de las ventajas a corto plazo (siglos), pero y en el mediano (decenas de miles de años) y largo plazo (millones de años)?
> 
> Como especie humana, no somos hoy demasiado dependientes de la tecnología?.


 
epa....eso que decis es cierto, pero me parece que es a nivel de grupos, el ser humano esta bastante expandido, hay gente en muchos territorios que no tienen nada de tecnologia.
como especie no nos afectara.
pero si a muchisimos individuos.
y no niego que las vueltas de la vida podrian hacer que en un futuro lo que decis se vuelva mas pesado.
si............es un tema.

calculo yo que habra que seguir dandole traca- traca (sexo y reproduccion) y expandiendonos, por sea caso , por eso digo:
"al infinito y mas alla "





Ardogan dijo:


> Inteligencia: la proponés como una especie de "cima de la evolución" o que la naturaleza con una u otra especie tenderá a eso por los beneficios que otorga. Yo postulo que fue una buena respuesta para cambios climáticos muy severos donde las adaptaciones físicas eran inútiles; pero que no nos asegura que vayamos a estar acá dentro de 10 mil años (los dinosaurios estuvieron 120 millones de años, eso sí es un récord).


por ahora es la cima de la evolucion, y reconozco que en algunos aspectos.
no olvido que ante determinadas situaciones las cucarachas nos siguen ganando .
pero en complejidad y posibilidades, ganamos nosotros.

si bien recuerdo en un foro de ciencia me explicaron que no fue solo o maximamente una cuestion de clima.
algo de la alimentacion.
algo de el dedo oponible.
pero un par de cuestiones fisicas tambien (lo de el dedo es fisico) pero algo en al cabeza, no recuerdo que y y otro asunto mas ....tambien que afectaba al coco, o a nuestra capacidad de erguirnos.
y creo que tambien (esto calculo que era por el clima) el temer que bajar de lso arboles.
en fin, fueron varias, que se fueron dando.





Ardogan dijo:


> Epa epa, en ningún momento digo que somos lo mejor, ni de cerca. Es más, digo que en lo que respecta a la vida en el planeta somos insignificantes o incluso perjudiciales, y agregaría que la principal amenaza para nosotros mismos.
> 
> Estamos hablando - o eso creo - de formas de vida sujetas a evolución. Y mi proposición es que la evolución posiblemente solo pueda ser aplicable a formas de vida biológicas, por las características constructivas de ésta (las reglas a las que está sujeta: muerte, reproducción, copia imperfecta, selección natural, fuerte dependencia del ambiente...)


 
en muchas cosas coincidimos mas o menos (que importa la pecision, si al fin y al cabo nadie la tiene segura ) .
ahora en lo que te subraye es donde diferimos:
para mi si , otra forma de vida estara sujeta a digamos "evolucion 2 " que sera parecida a la nuestra.
y es que las reglas de la evolucion son mas que genericas, quiero decir que no son un capricho de alta complejidad, son mas bien algo basico, y bastante logico.
si tenes en un planeta 2 grupos no biologicos que viven, compiten y se reproducen, pues que con el tiempo sera mayoritaria la especie que mejor se adapte a ese planeta.
y de ahi seguiran ramificandose en el futuro las sub especies que todos creen .
constantemente estaran a prueba y la mejor prevalecera .
me parece logico .
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. me vi el video ese de el oso de agua, muy interesante.
y lo demas que pusiste tambien , coincido.
pero tambien veo que todo eso apunta tambien a lo que pienso :
las posibilidades son infinitas e impredecibles.
ya ni recuerdo como empezo todo esto.

quien es el que escribe post tan largos ???


----------



## asherar (Ago 7, 2013)

Me parece que a medida que aumenta el éxito de una especie sobre las amenazas de su entorno, esa especie se va haciendo más haragana y se termina achanchando. Mucho menos hacerse más inteligente. 

Lo veo en mí mismo. Desde que tengo la tele (y tiempo para sentarme) me quedo pegado y me cuesta más ponerme con otras cosas que requieren más atención y por servir de entrenamiento desarrollan más mi inteligencia. Me doy cuenta que me pasa pero igual lo hago. 
Al mismo tiempo veo crecer una cierta cantidad de tejido graso alrededor de mi cintura. 
Y estoy seguro de que ahí no radica la inteligencia ! 

Si me dejan extrapolar diría que la inteligencia se estimula justamente con las dificultades. En el caso humano, ahí interviene la psique, esa conexión rara entre las emociones (software) y la biología (hardware). 
Sumado a otras cosas claro, como disponer de alimentos adecuados, que los cambios sean lentos, etc. 
Por eso yo dejaría de lado los cataclismos, porque son eventos a escalas a las que la adaptación evolutiva no tiene ninguna oportunidad.  

Para mí el tema aquí era si había alguna diferencia en lo que pudiera hacer una comunidad de máquinas, en comparación con los seres vivos. En el sentido que si la máquina se planteara perpetuarse, se enfrentaría a retos similares a los que nos hemos enfrentado nosotros como especie. Por lo tanto, los resultados finales no serían demasiado diferentes.  (Excepto por una noción diferente del daño colateral.) 

Sin pensar en robots: las comunidades de animales también lo hacen (ir adaptándose al ambiente para lograr la superviencia) incluso algunas desarrollan un comportamiento muy peculiar (las hormigas, las abejas). 
Ellas hacen un control de su propia ecología, y de sus roles: las "nanas" alimentan diferente a quien será reina de quienes serán obreras. ¿ Serán de alguna manera conscientes de que con eso alteran la identidad del individuo ? 
Alguna noción de lo que están haciendo tienen que tener. No me conformo con la idea de "instinto". 
No será lo que entendemos por cultura, pero a mi me parece que se arrima bastante.

Si bien es apasionante divagar sobre qué somos, de dónde venimos y en qué nos convertiremos, 
vuelvo un poco sobre el otro tema igualmente apasionante: volar.
Encontré este video (en cinco partes) sobre la aeronáutica en Rusia.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Me parece que a medida que aumenta el éxito de una especie sobre las amenazas de su entorno, esa especie se va haciendo más haragana y se termina achanchando. Mucho menos hacerse más inteligente.
> 
> Lo veo en mí mismo. Desde que tengo la tele (y tiempo para sentarme) me quedo pegado y me cuesta más ponerme con otras cosas que requieren más atención y por servir de entrenamiento desarrollan más mi inteligencia. Me doy cuenta que me pasa pero igual lo hago.
> Al mismo tiempo veo crecer una cierta cantidad de tejido graso alrededor de mi cintura.
> ...



me has hecho cuestionarme algo que creia encauzado  en mi mente.
y es que lo que decis si es coherente.
se pueden ver a lso seres humanos como individuos, o tambien como una gran masa y es dificil saber a donde ira.

siempre pense que la masa humana evoluciona hacia una competencia entre ellos mismos (ya que no necesitamos competir con otras especies, ni luchar contra el clima)  y esto esta trayendo aparejado un aumento en individuos psicopatas (depredadores de el ser humano) , siempre lo vi como algo MALO.
pero leyendo tu cuestionamiento me doy cuenta que quizas una masa humana toda "buena y sin gente manipuladora" quizas de ese resultado que vos ves que mencionas.

no se que futuro nos espera, pense que el futuro obscuro seria con un gran porcentaje de psicopatas, manipuladores, con una sociedad que considera "normal" el engaño, al corrupcion, la manipulacion .........pero me planteas que tambien puede ser un futuro oscuro una sociedad demasiado relajada.
y no me parece una tonteria.

ya varias veces me he sorprendido al llegar a conclusiones que no queria, el ver que mis ideas se rompen como una débil pieza.

en la historia como no reconocer las guerras, una constante y que mucha gente dice que fueron un motor para el avance (aunque sigo considerando que hay otras opciones / caminos)  incluso en lo que tu dices, que te afecta a ti , pero hay grupos humanos que no .
hay grupos activos y que no hechan panza y hay otros que si .

pero de nuevo:
¿ que pasaria si todos fuesemos iguales ??
echariamos panza ?? como los de la nave espacial de la pelicula wall-E ??
o avanzariamos en paz ??
sera necesario tener siempre a un jefe con el latigo ??
o a un depredador acechando ??





asherar dijo:


> Para mí el tema aquí era si había alguna diferencia en lo que pudiera hacer una comunidad de máquinas, en comparación con los seres vivos. En el sentido que si la máquina se planteara perpetuarse, se enfrentaría a retos similares a los que nos hemos enfrentado nosotros como especie. Por lo tanto, los resultados finales no serían demasiado diferentes.  (Excepto por una noción diferente del daño colateral.)



dejando de lado la palabra "robots" que suena demasiado descalificativo.
digamos otras formas de vida.
y no es aca tan necesariamente como vos decis.

las reglas de la evolucion si creo se darian , pero otra cosa son las cuestiones mas personales, mas egoistas que nos manejan y tiran para atras.

1 -- el ser individualistas, quizas otra especie maneje eso de otra manera, y se puedan unir para el bien comun .
aca el ser humano es demasiado de tirar para abajo .
mira lso politicos, que se vuelven enfermos de el dinero, ?¿ cuanto necesitas vos para vivir pancho ?? 
1 ?? 10 millones de dolares ?? 
estos no hay nada que les alcance.
es mas, no manejan el concepto de :
"si estoy en una sociedad segura .... listo , ya estoy seguro" 
y tenemos que acaparar y acaparar como animales enfermos.
*eso: la psiquis , eso es lo que tenemos que a veces es un clavo.*
para mi en muchas cosas , brutadas que comentemos y que tiran a toda la sociedad abajo son cosas que vienen de nuestra psiquis de hace millones de años.
una eternidad pasando hambre, queriendo tener reservas por que mañana quizas pasemos hambre.
a veces situaciones de nuestra infancia nos marcan y luego somos como somos por el resto de nuestras vidas.

yo imaginaba, seres no biologicos, que tengan la capacidad de reproducirse, de pensar, de planificar, de expandirse, de adaptarse y hagan todo eso usando la razon y sin toda la inmensidad de fantasmas, de monstruos, de rayes que maneja nuestro subconciente y nos deforma *y nos maneja *como a muñecos de barro.

para mi , seria una especie limpia, sin limites.
como podriamos ser incluso nosotros, sin todas las cosas que al pensarlo me doy cuenta que tenemos , como un ancla, o peor, como un chofer loco, impredecible que nos maneja, a cada individuo como se le canta.
Luego, no importa que no seamos "robots" y que no podamos modificar nuestro cuerpo.
pero decime:
lo que podemos hacer ..........no es ilimitado?? 
construimos ciudades en pocos años.
y mientras seguimos estudiando , investigando, y descubriendo .
y multiplicandonos.

no tendriamos limites.
y una vez que hayamos poblado muchos planetas y que nuestra poblacion sea no solo mas grande, sino que mas diversa y mas avanzada.
nuestra capacidad de crear cosaas, de descubrir es infinita.

pero como digo, y como dijiste:
arrastramos fantasmas dentro nuestro, para mi entender son el resultado de todo nuestro pasado.
recien ........hace cuanto que somos "inteligentes" ?? 
y por cuanto tiempo fuimos simples animales , temerosos de la oscuridad, presas a merced de .......todo ???
.
.

.
.
.
lo de tus videos de naves , mas me hace pensar en lo que digo:
de la capacidad de el ser humano ilimitada:
desde hace miles de años y las faraonicas obras a hoy con estas naves y la capacidad de desarrollar tecnologia.
y fijate que mientras en los paises tercermundistas "criamos panza " como vos mismo te observaste.
en otros paises cuando la politica lo ordena dedican un esfuerzo inmenso en desarrollar cosas.
Rusia es un ejemplo en su historia, como un mismo pais se queda, o le da para adelante , o se vuelve a quedar.

volar, para mi no hay como el parapente.
o incluso alguna vez pense en un avion de pasajeros, pero con una seccion de la cabina de vidrio ............huuu !!!!!! parte de el piso, para sentir que estas en el aire.
o como esas torretas de bombarderos viejos, que eran como un globo de vidrio y ahi tenian una ametralladora ....esa estaria buena, para vuelos de altura, por que claro, con un parapente no podes volar a al altura de un avion de pasajeros.
medio fresquete.
y poco pa respirar.


----------



## asherar (Ago 7, 2013)

Si, es cierto. 
De alguna manera los dos temas están un poco relacionados. 

Mirá si no al flamenco de mi avatar. El tipo toca suavecito el agua. Como para tomarle la distancia. 
¿ Me vas a decir que no SABE que si hunde más la pata, se frena ? 
Las veces que se habrá clavado de jeta por meter demasiado la pata !!! 

Y sin embargo nadie considera que los animales puedan razonar tipo: 
"ocurre A, luego debería ocurrir B". O si no: "mejor no hago A, para que no ocurra B". 

Entonces, si no es así:  ¿ cómo codifica  el bicho ese en su mente la idea de "tocar apenitas" ? 
¿ No demuesrta eso que tiene una noción abstracta de distancia ?
Planteada en otros términos, pero la inteligencia está. 

Ese flamenco no va a los tumbos !!!
Ese flamenco SABE cosas que yo no sé, al menos de maneras que yo no podría comprender. 
Sin ir más lejos, él sabe VOLAR. 
Claro que como no tienen manos como las nuestras no pueden apretar tornillos para construir artefactos. 
Bueno, por lo pronto no necesitan construir aviones.  

De paso, recordemos que las aves tienen como antepasados a los dinosaurios. 
O sea que tiempo de evolución no les falta.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 7, 2013)

que bibllias  las que escribieron






*para mi tiene un monostable en él*


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Y sin embargo nadie considera que los animales puedan razonar tipo:
> .



es que en general , para despreciar a otras formas de vida NO  se toma de los animales su capacidad de razonar o ser mas inteligentes, sino , como ya puse deberiamos ser bien asquerosamente discriminadores y con total desfachatez despreciar a la gente analfabeta o incluso exterminarlos por que no tienen derecho a consumir recursos.

no .
en general escucho cosas como que el ser humano tiene esa capacidad mas abstracta, de sentir amor, de plantearse acerca de su existencia, de soñar, de disfrutar una sinfonia.....
eso que usamos para sentiros "especiales".
pero...
por un lado esa grandeza, esas cosas maravillosas y exquisitas nos sirven de excusa para comportarnos con las demas especies como monstruos (contradiccion absoluta) .

y por otro lado:
como sabemos que ???? 
ni podemos comunicarnos con otros animales, como sabemos que si pudiesemos conectarnos , pasar todas nuestras sensaciones a un animal para sentir exactamente lo que el animal siente , como sabemos si :

un perro siente mas que nosotros?? ya que suelen ser mas nobles , empaticos y cariñosos que la gente ?? 

que ese pajaro de tu avatar no hace ninguna cuenta, ni calculo, solo "siente " el agua, el viento , el cielo, y quizas hasta los campos electromagneticos que los orientan en migraciones.

*¿ como sabemos que si estuviesemos solo un dia en el cuerpo y la mente de un determinado animal no sentiriamos algo tan especial que  no querriamos volver a nuestro cuerpo ???
si estuvieses solo un dia en el cuerpo y la mente de ese pajaro , sintiendo el vuelo, lo que siente cuando aterriza........quizas al volver a tu cuerpo sentirias un vacio inmenso, del que jamas te recuperarias, algo que jamas sentiste ........como saberlo ??  *

consideramos en la evolucion a nosotros como los mas inteligentes y no lo dudo.
pero en disfrute de la vida que ?? 
a quien envidiarias mas ??  a un capo en fisica ?? 
o a alguien que sabes que en su vida siente cosas tan maravillosas que darias *cualquier cosa* por solo poder sentirlo vos un rato ?? 


en otro tema puse lo de volar en parapente , la sensacion.............jamas la senti.
hay animales que ven, que sienten cosas que nosotros no .
que viven en entornos que solo soñamos :
a un pajarito que nacio para ser libre y volar y tener crias lo encerramos en una jaula solo como adorno (tamaña brutalidad/ bestialidad  nunca la entendi  ) y luego nos creemos seres sensibles.

si hasta me recuerda una pelicula de el NAZISMO , en la cual un jefe nazi que saqueaba de un pueblo de italia cuadros y cosas asi , y el nazi le decia a el protagonista que ellos (los pueblerinos ) eran los brutos, que no tenian capacidad apra disfrutar esas cosas .
y el protagonista mira el costado de el camino, y ve a sus compañeros masacrados por los nazis.
compañeros con los que reia, comia, bailaba, vivia.

esa ridicula hipocresia es la asquerosa herramienta que el ser humano tiene :
la capacidad de envolverse con excusas, de disfrazarse de santo y ser un monstruo.
y seres asi............................no podes creer nada / confiar en nada .

por eso  TODO  el tema cientifico /religioso / o lo que sea  respecto de poner una lista de categorias en las especies, de buscar hacer pruebas comparativas, de que somos esto y aquello.
me lo tomo como de quien viene (el ser humano ) .


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2013)

bueno, aca* el mejor* video que he visto.
y para que vean que siempre que les aconsejo dejar al electronica y dedicarse a trabajar en la playa no estoy errado .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt1aV4GFIxY#at=76


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 9, 2013)

Para ver el fin de semana, algo sobre nuestros orígenes:




y siguientes partes


----------



## asherar (Ago 12, 2013)

Refutando tanta fantasía ... 
En HD y con subtítulos en castellano ... 

Introducción





Parte 2.- ???

Parte 3.- Pirámides





y sigue ...


y hablando de refutar:


----------



## analogico (Ago 12, 2013)

no es un video esactamente
pero ya que estamos en el tema y aunque ya lo habia querido poner
pero no  funciono

la evolucion desde la caverna a google glass


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 12, 2013)

Interesante 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap3PODF_YZk











Fuente


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 12, 2013)

Wow... definitivamente tengo que ir...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 20, 2013)

La ciudad de Mexico....


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 20, 2013)

caray caigo en cuenta que conosco casi toda la ciudad...


----------



## chclau (Ago 21, 2013)




----------



## Ardogan (Ago 24, 2013)

Desmitificando alimentos genéticamente modificados, anti-vacunas, y el merchandising alimenticio:


----------



## fernandob (Ago 24, 2013)

contundentes.............. ,..................y claros


----------



## asherar (Ago 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=_6by5S2LMJc


----------



## moises95 (Ago 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMPtrcaF_fg

¿Como hace para que hechen tantisimo humo antes de reventar esos condensadores?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXdiMjPao_Y

ecologicas.................jaaa


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 26, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXdiMjPao_Y
> 
> ecologicas.................jaaa



Mmmm... claro, si rompés las lámparas y te ponés a respirar lo que tienen adentro te va a pasar algo malo... lo mismo con tubos fluorescentes.
Parecido a esos "estudios de glifosato" donde decían que al embeber un embrión de rata desarrollaba deformidades... claro, ponelo en jugo de naranja y también se va a deformar.

Ahora, también hay lámparas de bajo consumo baratas que son una porquería, hay que ver que tengan certificación del IRAM (en Argentina), las de mala calidad emiten UV y eso es comprarse problemas para la salud de la piel.

También hay se estudió que hay muchas que duran menos, no iluminan lo que dicen, y pueden provocar cortocircuitos en la instalación eléctrica:
http://www.inti.gov.ar/sabercomo/sc45/inti3.php

En fin, a comprar lámparas LED!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 26, 2013)

o a seguir con las de filamento, de antes de que vengan con todo este revuelo.
que siguen consiguiendose como pan caliente, solo que ahora , haciendote un versito dicen que son bajo consumo halogenas, cuando son de filamento , pero la unica diferencia es que es un vidrio dentro de otro vidrio..... y adentro el filamento :
(12 $ en vez de 3 $ ....alguien hizo negocio  )


----------



## analogico (Ago 26, 2013)

ampolletas ahorradoras  jaja

esta otra gasta 0Wh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJpYFzv4L_U


----------



## fernandob (Ago 26, 2013)

y si encima le abris un agujero abajo tenes una breve ducha de agua tibia......
muy breve , salvo que pongas una de esas lamparas pero de 25 litros ........digo watts.......o litros.....o ... ¿ que unidad sera ? 


en este video ..........me encanto la salida de el muchacho, el cual recibio la consideracion que se merece .

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/video/thief-chooses-wrong-store-rob-110655806.html


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 27, 2013)

Seguimos desmitificando:

La Industria de los Expertos (Documental):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=in5TvfruyLM

Mi conclusión (muy personal y hasta arbitraria): nunca confíes en un experto al que nunca le escuchaste decir "no sé" / "ni idea" / "esto te lo puede contestar mejor fulanito porque no es mi fuerte", etc.

Los que opinan sobre todo es porque tienen el mismo nivel de conocimiento de todos los temas (siendo la cantidad de temas infinita), por lo tanto no conoce nada (cero) de todos los temas. 

Y aún así eso no estaría mal. El área de una delta de Dirac no es nula, es decir, conocer un tema tendiendo a cero de una variedad de cosas tendiendo a infinita aún puede representar un conocimiento (área)  finito no nulo. Pero entonces ya no sos un experto, sos un generalista. Y a un generalista no habría que preguntarle sobre cosas particulares o temas específicos.

Supuse igual distribución de conocimiento, muy limitado estuve...
Supongamos que conoce mucho de un conjunto de temas, aún cometería un error muy grave: cree saber lo que en realidad no sabe. 


			
				 Confucio dijo:
			
		

> "Saber que se sabe lo que se sabe y que no se sabe lo que no se sabe; he aquí el verdadero saber."


Traducción:  hay cosas que saben y que no se saben. Pero hay una dimensión más:  están las cosas que sabes (yo sé programar un micro PIC18F), cosas que  sabes que NO sabes (ej. yo no se de jardinería, eso lo sé), y una  categoría muy peligrosa: cosas que crees que sabes pero no sabes  (pensando que se programar un micro PIC18F podría creer que se programar  un PIC de 32 bits, o un micro 8051 -> gran candidato para esa  categoría).
Falta una más: cosas que no se que no las se, eso es  ignorancia, y es la mayor parte del todo. Lo que realmente importa es no  engañarse con la anterior.


----------



## asherar (Ago 28, 2013)

Los desafío a que no salten de la silla ... !






y si toca con Vangelis ... bueno, está todo dicho ...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2013)

*Ardogan: *
muy interesante este tema que has puesto , solo te aclararia que para que "pupulen" los vendedores de mentiras, debe existir por alguna extraña razon clientes que gusten de comprarles.

razones hay, da para largo , pero apunta a la cultura simiesca humana, que nos cuesta tanto superar.,
mas bien creo que se debe a la diferencia de educacion y a la estructura : presa cazador.
la presa es el ingenuo, muchas veces tonto y otras necesitado.
y el cazador es el atorrante, inescrupuloso, que te dire que dicho personaje sion darse cuenta se enreda en su red y termina creyendoselo .
es asi que hasta los psicopatas "se hacen " .

un bobo que se la cree de experto y anda por ahi dando leccioes por un lado y por el otro , y un dia la gente le llama "jefe" o "ingeniero".............pues que se lo termina creyendo, la misma gente para peor alimenta a ese "experto" ........que claro, no es que se vaya a poner a estudiar por ser empujado por lso clientes, que va .
estudiar no .
ser mas audaz eso si .

pero te repito :
es algo que se realimenta, el experto se da maquina y la gente tambien se la da .
y tambien mucha gente hace eso:
yo puedo ser un buen tecnico en lo mio, me he tomado la molestia de analizarlo bien  y mas bien , y cuando estoy dando mi consejo aparece un astronauta, perdido , o una mujer y asi nomas , sin analizar nada , sin tomarse el trabajo de nada  TE TIRA  SU IDEA.
total.......no cuesta nada (es a es una vieja costumbre humana ) .
si dijo una burrada, pues, que va , si vino re- descolgada.
ahora si justo la emboco ........perdiste, mejor te vas , por que no solo te descalifica sino que anda a aguantarla luego .

muy jodidos los  primates.


----------



## chclau (Ago 29, 2013)

Para mi el tema de los asesores pasa tambien por otra parte.

Hace mucho, por lo menos en terminos de electronica, en la que veinte anios es una eternidad, se decia que "a nadie lo echaban por comprar IBM"

Si habia que elegir un equipo, ante la duda, uno compraba IBM. Porque si el equipo salia malo y no lo conocia nadie, te echaban por haberlo comprado. Pero, compraste IBM y no anduvo? Y bueno, es algo increible que eso le pasara a IBM, todos insultaban por lo bajo pero... a vos que lo elegiste, no te echaban.

Algo parecido pasa con los asesores. Supongamos que mi jefe me pide que le planifique algo complicado. Yo le digo, mejor consultemos a un asesor. Si sale bien, nos felicitan a los dos por haber elegido un buen asesor. Si sale mal, lo mandamos al muere al asesor y prometemos que otra vez consultamos a otro. El asesor es una buen herramienta para taparse la retaguardia.

Y en esto como en todo, hay bastantes asesores competentes. Y no pocos chantas con suerte, que igual mantienen un cierto nombre. Y algunos que roban un tiempo hasta que se queman del todo y se mueren de hambre, o en la mayoria de los casos, van a afanar a otro rubro.

Me viene ahora a la memoria uno de esos "asesores". Recien comenzaba la tecnologia SMD, el tipo vino y explico montones de detalles sobre la tecnologia. Que si la pata J, que si la pata Z... Para mi que no sabia nada, era un dios del SMD caido del Olimpo.

Muchos anios despues lo veo al mismo tipo en otro ciclo de conferencias... Hablando de lo mismo! Era como ver un payaso triste, siempre repitiendo lo mismo, encima ya un poco como cansado y medio sin afeitar... y ahora que ya todos sabiamos de que se trataba nos dabamos cuenta que la mayor parte de los datos que daba eran intrascendentes.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 29, 2013)

Interesante fernandob al poner la carga de responsabilidad también del lado receptor. Como decían en los simpsons "para una mentira hacen falta 2 personas: una que mienta y otra que crea".

Contratar a un experto para cubrirse si la cosa sale mal - o contratar  un chivo expiatorio - está mencionado en el video. Desde el punto de  vista legal puede hasta ser un requerimiento.
Tampoco digo que no existan los expertos, en una sociedad donde el conocimiento científico y tecnológico crece exponencialmente es necesario y lógico.
La crítica es más hacia la connivencia entre medios masivos y los pseudo-expertos (el caso del catador de vino que no puede distinguir tinto de blanco con colorante es ridículo): economía, bolsa/mercados, arte, vino, management, (pseudo)nutrición...

Esta bueno el caso SMD, el campo de soldadura sin plomo podrá ser fértil para nuevos charlatanes?.


----------



## asherar (Ago 29, 2013)

Qué enorme parecido con la relación docente-alumno! 
Sólo que en este caso la necesidad de no discutir al experto es por otro motivo: el cartoncito al final del ciclo. 
Igualmente esos docentes en realidad son "vendedores de ilusiones".

PD: Yo la anécdota la conocia con Simens en lugar de IBM.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2013)

bueno, en caso de docente (malo) y alumno casi dira que es un interesante extremo, donde el receptor esta en una posicion tal de sumision que "da" para el abuso, entre otras cosas por lo que dice alejandro.

lo que menciona chclau mas que "experto" , que veo a un "experto" como a un volante que va de empresa en empresa asesorando / solucionando.
en este caso es un profesor de cursos.
que hay realmente expertos como por ejemplo algun ingeniero de micros de alguna empresa que vende productos .
como en los casos que he visto yo:
cuando fui a charlas de temas electricos, CHARLAS no cursos, donde de las empresas mandan a señores con su letrita a repetir pavadas, pero se ve que no , pero realmente NO  estuvieron en la calle trabajando con el producto que estan comentando.
y claro, si venis directamente de la empresa que lo fabrica, se supone sabes.
y si muchas veces quienes estan escuchando no son muy duchos, pues todo bien.
y eso es lo malo:
haces una y 10 charlas y como sale todo bien  TE LO CREES .
eso es malo en muchos aspectos de la vida:
cuando alguien se la cree , por que se la pasa dando catedra a gente que sabe menos que el .

en muchos temas la gente se termina convirtiendo .
un par de veces incluso lei acerca de PERITOS que en un juicio dan "SU"  opinion.

bueno, sin decir mas y aunque un poco me estoy yendo pero es interesante aca en Argentina, el tristisimo caso* Angeles* en el cual matan a una nena y cada perito da "su opinion" (alegremente ) ..........
mas de una vez habran escuchado la frase:
"cada maestrito con su librito" .
es un intento de justificar eso.

el tema es un problema humano que el otro dia me sorprendi escuchar de una persona que no me agrada, pero en esto tenia razon :

la gente, los *expertos * compiten , a ver quien tiene razon *(mal 1 ) .*
y ademas son muy poco flexibles, cuando a uno (humano, no solo experto )  se le mete una idea en la cabeza, pues no hay fuerza que lo cambie, eso es* (  mal 2 ) * por que si bien esta bien el defender tu opinion , pero se va a lo malo cuando lo haces de obsecado, y te cerras a dudar, serr capaz de pensar que podes estar errado, que quizas haya algo que no sepas.
que hasta podrias aprender de el otro (horror !!!!! ) .

la verdad, este tema toca toda una conducta humana , que tenemos arraigada.


sabes cual es la diferencia ?? (por eso extraño la epoca de estudio en el colegio) 

*caso 1 (bien ) :*  voy a aprender esto nuevo / que interesnate , no lo sabia  / y si estoy equivocado?? , voy a analizarlo, a ver si me equivoco y resulta que es de otra manera ..... que interesante !!!! .    /   este tipo me parece que sabe bastante, voy a prestare atencion, puede ser muy interesante.


*caso 2 (mal , como el ..... )* : que se cree este ? que sabe mas que yo ? /
a mi este no me va a mojar la oreja  /   si a mi esto me funciono siempre, nadie nunc ame lo discutio, y viene este a pelearme  /   a mi nom e van a ganar  ///  quien se cree ?? si yo tengo como 20 diplomas y un monton de medallitas  ////  es un mocoso (un joven ingeniero por ejemplo que te discute , o un tecnico con mucha calle) , o es solo un laburante, no tiene mi titulo !!!, como se atreve a discutirme .



la actitud habla de la persona, y la persona que tenes adelante es ...casi  TODO .

mira:

*como estropear a un joven ingeniero y hacerlo "un experto trucho" ;*
sos joven y tenes la desgracia de entrar a  una gran empresa, con saco y corbata  y tenes que dar charlas de un tema, te dan una carpeta linda y gorda .
y todo sale bien en la charla.
pasan los meses y te aplauden muchas veces, pero NUNCA  fuiste a instalar ni uno de esos equipos.
con el tiempo es un "experto" , pero a lo mucho fue alguna vez acompañando a un tecnico o ing. a ver como lo colocaban a ese equipo .
ver como lo colocaban.........
eso No es ir docenas o cientos de veces a colocarlo, con al incertidumbre, sabiendo que TENES QUE  colocarlo, y  TIENE QUE  salir andando  y vas encontrando problemas y solucionandolos.
mientras, el ingeniero solo va a mirar  y si hay lio se va.


(para mi ) un capo si puede ser un ingeniero de saco y corbata, bien perfumadito........pero que en la semana pasa tardes con el tester y las herramientas, o noches o dias frente a la PC con lso equipos y placas .
que luego ande trajeado relacionandose  y dando clases........ok.
pero el dia que se dedique solo a eso y pierda el gusto y la necesidad de pasarse dias "con lo que realmente es su ingenieria" .........perdio . 

*experto  trucho y experto real  ? como distinguirlos ?*
por desgracia es muy dificil
es un tema que he notado hace mucho:
en la selva humana el ser humano es muy habil y *se disfraza y actua,* y lo hace muy bien .
un ladron disfrazado de policia realiza su "trabajo" y de paso le hace daño a la institucion policiaca.
un sinvergüenza disfrazado de medico hace su "trabajo" y de paso le hace daño a la medicina y como la sociedad confia o deja de confiar en los medicos.
una viejita sinverguenza , estafadora, se disfraza de viejita buena y sale  hacer  de las suyas, su disfraz y su actuación estan dados por una figura social.


como se puede ver : un sinvergüenza (consciente o inconsciente de serlo  ) le hace daño a el rubro en el que se mete  y en el que juega su actuación.

y el ser humano es experto en eso , desde que eramos simios, pero desde hace tiempo ya no tenemos que competir ni engañar a leones, ni a ciervos, ni a peces...........lo hacemos entre nosotros. 



*experto  trucho y experto real  ? su posible futuro y problemas*
hay algo triste y es que algunos expertos reales terminan mal , frustrados, por que un experto real AMA  lo que hace  y No se da a todo el juego humano, por eso por mas experto que sea puede terminar enredado en la telaraña humana.
ademas , bajonea y frustra el encontrarse compitiendo con truchos y encima que tu juez (el cliente ) sea un ignorante y se deje enredar por el trucho .
*que ojo !!!!!!!! sera trucho en esa area profesional , pero es un experto ya para zafar de problemas y para engañar a la gente, puesto que es su habilidad *
un experto trucho cuanto mas chanta sea mas libertad mental tendra de  enfretnar y superar disgustos, total, sabe muy bien que es trucho . 
safd


----------



## asherar (Ago 30, 2013)

Yo sigo con los videos musicales: intento contrapesar lo malo cotidiano con lo bueno excepcional.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2013)

yo me encontre en youtube unos videos de musica,.
quizas les parezca loco , pero son el sonido de la lluvia y truenos........

la pongo y me olvido .

me gusta.


----------



## asherar (Ago 30, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> yo me encontre en youtube unos videos de musica,.
> quizas les parezca loco , pero son el sonido de la lluvia y truenos........
> 
> la pongo y me olvido .
> ...



Jaja, eso sí que es rajar del ser humano !


----------



## chclau (Sep 2, 2013)

Este corto me parecio interesante


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2013)

haaa.............un robot frustrado que se enamora y le sacaron "la pieza" necesaria.
si, terminan mal de la cabeza.

mientras miraba ese video pense:
si un robot esta asi : mal de el soft, irremediablemente mal de el soft.
irrecuperablemente mal de el soft.
y hace daño .......... ¿ que hay que hacer ?? 
simplemente eliminarlo, destruirlo , desarmarlo , inutilizarlo, compactarlo, meterlo a 380v .


muchas veces me di cuenta que somos como maquinas, mas evolucionados, pero somos eso : individuos, unidades autonomas, somos eso.
y con esto de "los derechos de el ser humano" se permite cualquier burrada.

ojo ........si sacamos "los derechos" se haran otras burradas.

en fin , es dificil, yo sigo escuchando mi musica de lluvia y truenos.


.
.

.
.

"un papa "


----------



## chclau (Sep 3, 2013)

Es dificil, todo es dificil.

Si dejas que los patrones hagan lo que se les canta, explotan al trabajador y se cagan de risa.

Si dejas que los sindicatos hagan lo que se les canta, nadie labura, la empresa se funde, al trabajador lo echan y se caga de hambre.

Y asi con cada cosa que uno busca y revuelve. Se genera un subsidio con buena intencion... y muchos de los que lo aprovechan no lo merecen. Se mejora la economia de un pais... la economia anda barbara y la gente se muere de hambre. Se reparten las riquezas del pais... por un tiempo todo anda bien y despues igual la gente se muere de hambre.

El punto medio es siempre dificil de lograr.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2013)

tus ejemplos lso entiendo y comparto, pero no es el problema "un punto medio".
el problema es "la naturaleza humana" y el no verlo es lo que lleva al fracaso:

somos monitos oportunistas, millones de años en esa no nos cambia nada y menos la gentileza que para otros es debilidad.

a ver si nos entendemos:
el ser humano NO es como cualquier otro animal, si hay mil individuos podes llegar a tener mil comportamientos diferentes y ademas tenemos la capacidad de "estudiar" a el otro y ver como sacarle ventaja.

psicopatas ?  oportunistas ?? 
que hacemos ?? los matamos ?? no tienen derechos ?? 

la unica forma de andar todos bien, educaditos y sin aprovecharnos es esto:
 EDUCACION Y CASTIGO.

y asi y todo.........se corre el riesgo (tantas veces en la historia) que el educador y castigador resulte ser el peor.

dificil es el ser humano , por que te crees que cada grupo de ETs que viene.........se va rajando !!!!


----------



## chclau (Sep 3, 2013)

Difícil es el ser humano porque el ser humano está vivo.

Y la vida es así. Egoísta. Conquista todo lo que puede. No hay piedad, casi nunca. Lo que pasa es que nosotros pretendemos que el ser humano, por ser inteligente, se comporte distinto.

Y está bien pretenderlo. Pero, no sale fácil. No son sólo los psicópatas el problema. Todos somos un poquito psicópatas y nos aprovechamos un poquito algunas veces, recibiendo más de lo que damos. Claro que algunos se aprovechan no un poquito, sino un pocón.

Los ET que vienen, si vienen, y si evolucionaron como nosotros... tendrán taras similares. Que, si pudieron llegar hasta acá, uno creería que en gran medida las superaron.

O no.


----------



## djwash (Sep 4, 2013)

Quizas sean actores, pero muy buena broma.


----------



## asherar (Sep 7, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> yo me encontre en youtube unos videos de musica,.
> quizas les parezca loco , pero son el sonido de la lluvia y truenos........
> 
> la pongo y me olvido .
> ...



Fernando, no te dejes engañar. Así es como graban los sonidos que vos escuchas y te relajan tanto:


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2013)

si bien esta bueno, pero se nota la diferencia.

igual:

1 -- es mas facil un mic. un dia de lluvia y listo, eso si, no dudo que seran 2 horas de un ciclo repetitivo, pero no importa.

2 --- y si es ese video, pues solo me basta mensar a un monton de gente parada, trabajando ahi, con sus instrumentos, haciendo ese ruidito........mientras yo descanso  .... (jeee.jjeeeee ) .


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2013)

uno para que se rian las chicas :


----------



## chclau (Sep 8, 2013)

Me parecieron geniales todos pero sobre todo el tercero.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2013)

esta pelicula..............cada vez que la recuerdo al veo , es  GRANDIOSA, cada actor, cada gesto , la musica, todo justo.
perfecto.

no hace falta naves espaciales, ni tom cruise haciendo pavadas, ni robots.

yo ni idea de calidad de actores, de niveles, de ..... nada de eso , pero para mi es grandiosa, perfecta, una joya .


----------



## asherar (Sep 10, 2013)

Puffff, ... no es la gran cosa !!! 
Es igual que 300 pero con menos actores !

Lo mejor de todo son los paisajes.

Chiste, chiste fer ... !!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2013)

agarrense si quieren mirar estos videos:











toda una linea de ejemplos, env erdad, no se por que no se apunta mas a esto en vez de a telenovelas, politicos ladri , vivos y demas..........

y aca algo de el mundo real, para ponerse las pilas que si se puede dar un granito de ayuda:


----------



## chclau (Sep 20, 2013)

Pido disculpas por este video en inglés, pero creo que vale la pena. La teoría de cuerdas al ritmo de Rapsodia Bohemia.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 20, 2013)

la emocion de un mundo ideal :


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2013)

Un par de efectos interesantes con LED´s












Destruyendo figuras echas con imanes:


----------



## Dario (Sep 28, 2013)

un poco de robotica


----------



## asherar (Sep 28, 2013)

Este me paració un poco más práctico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2013)

Hora pico en Bangladesh , mal de otros consuelo de tontos !







http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ySSrG7HgvIQ


----------



## asherar (Oct 3, 2013)

Es increíble cómo la gente se acostumbra a que eso es normal. 
Más de uno viajará sin boleto. 

Este otro, de superman me pareció ingenioso ...  porque no le veo la aerodinámica ...





Es como una turbina que guía el aire que entra por el pecho y lo hace salir por varios lugares estratégicos ...
En el segundo muñeco se alcanzan a ver unas aletas transparentes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## asherar (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2013)

ese problema del suministro de petroleo creo que ya lo tienen casi resuelto
http://www.cronista.com/financialti...autosuficiencia-energetica-20130909-0015.html


----------



## asherar (Oct 8, 2013)

Con una población que crece exponencialmente y con recursos finitos, es cuestión de tiempo. No lo veremos nosotros, pero el fin de esta era está cerca. Luego vendrá otra más humilde y recesiva.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Con una población que crece exponencialmente y con recursos finitos, es cuestión de tiempo. No lo veremos nosotros, pero el fin de esta era está cerca. Luego vendrá otra más humilde y recesiva.




de eso no me queda la menor duda ¡¡¡
solo es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8lTMvtON5Q




Primero que nad es decir que ese video me pego, es mas, me dejo pensando y mucho, y me fui para muchos lados , hay cosas que ya las tenia y otras que no .


*PUNTOS DE VISTA.*
Hay varios, por que es imporante saberlo, un mismo evento puede ser visto de distinta manera según la persona, y es mas, según el resultado de dicho evento luego se podra decir si fue o no bueno , y tambien depende de quien lo diga.
Es importante saber quien es el que mira, por que no es lo mismo un Arabe que un Norteamericano, ni es igual un judio que un cristiano ¿ se comprende , no ¿? 

*ESCLAVOS.*
Me parecio tan interesante esa observacion de el video, que decia que con los recursos que tenemos es como tener (creo que eran ) 150 esclavos.
Que comparación ¡! No ¿
Llego a casa y prendo la TV , y ahí hay varios esclavos entreteniendome, luego quiero usar el auto y eso equivale a un monton de esclavos llevandome.
Y si quiero un helado en verano ¿?  Como haran los esclavos para fabricrlo ¿? Y conseguir el frio ¿
Es mas, como haran esclavos para llevarme de vacaciones a 120 Km /h  a cuestas a mi y mi familia y mis cachivaches.

Y cuando decia lo de “puntos de vista”  es importante saber o recordar “de donde venimos”:
Hace poco la esclavitud era aceptada, si, esclavizar a humanos, por mucho tiempo fue aceptada.
Matarlos, torturarlos.
Que lindo tener esclavos ¡!! (no serlo ) , gente que te sirva, mujeres para lo que se te ocurra, sentirte un Dios, alguien por encima de otros.
Eso se modifico, pero ……..PERO……venimos de ahí .
Es la realidad.
Las leyes y el miedo nos han hecho no permitirnos tener esclavos humanos .
Pero la mentalidad es esa, y simplemente modificamos las cosas para seguir teniendolos.
Quiero decir que nuestra comodidad  TIENE UN PRECIO  SIEMPRE.
Ahora todos estamos felices con los derechos humanos, pero ………siempre alguien paga.
Extinguimos especies, contaminamos, y ¿?  Los que tienen derechos humanos son solo los humanos, se dan cuenta ¿?? 
Como de la esclavitud acomodamos ahora las cosas de nuevo según como nos conviene ¿?
Podemos usar animales para experimentos grotescos, podemos ver como gente va a matar por deporte ( ¿¿?¿)  como por dinero destruimos ecosistemas.
¿ se dan cuenta ¿?  La mentalidad bestia sigue ahí, solo escondida, camuflageada, por que en el siglo XXI  no esta bien ni es legal tener esclavos, pero si hacer las burradas que hacemos , por que tenemos derecho , por ser humanos, por que nos lo dimos, y solo nosotros.
Sabemos bien nosotros “el costo” de las cosas, y muchas veces preferimos ignorarlo y otras veces, pues no queda otra, por que no depende de nosotros, como individuos .


*PODREMOS DECIDIR ¿? *

La verdad que me da la duda, si podremos decidir.
Hace mucho que no comprendo por que pasan las cosas que pasan en la humanidad, sabiendo que esto es asi , pero sin embargo la humanidad sigue el mismo camino .
Es como si millones de hamsters van hacia un precipicio, empujados por un instinto , inevitable.
Pero esos hamsters ya inteligentes saben que van hacia un precipicio, se lo hablan entre ellos, pero siguen avanzando .
Se preocupan , algunos pocos intentan dar la vuelta pero la masa los empuja.
Por que No es cosa de individuos esto, sino de la especie.
No es cosa de un pensamiento , sino de instinto, de una fuerza mayor.
Sino ….¿ como se explica ¿?

*EL FUTURO .... ES PREDECIBLE ?? es como esperariamos ? *

La verdad que el video es interesante, me dio para mucho mas, para pensar muchas mas cosas.
No se si tienen ganas de leerme , pero .

Sabian que la naturaleza se mueve en forma bastante azaroza ¿? Se adapta, evoluciona  (el mas apto ) , pero el mas apto no siempre es lo que pensamos .
Muchas veces es solo “suerte” .
Les dare un par de ejemplos.
Uno de adaptación :
Tengo un grupo de humanos, hace 100 mil años que vivian en una zona, en la que habia tigres y ciervos, los tigres comian ciervos y casi nunca molestaban a los humanos.
Los humanos eran un pueblo sano , pero habia un grupito pequeño que nacio enfermo, con problemas de acidez e intestinales, vomitaban , mal olor, diarrea, corta vida, pero se podian reproducir, vivian a las afueras de el pueblo de los sanos.
Comienza la cadena de eventos donde la suerte es importante:
Un dia una enfermedad ataca a los ciervos.
En poco tiempo mueren todos.
Los tigres deben cambiar su alimentación y atacan humanos.
Se comen a todos ........o a casi todos antes de morir o emigrar.
Pero en el interin descubren que los sanos son carne rica, sin embargo los enfermos son fea carne, es mas se asustan y vomitan, huelen mal , son repulsivos para los tigres.
Años después solo quedan humanos enfermos (ganaron en la supervivencia) .
Los cuales se reproducen.
Con el tiempo mutaciones dan hijo sanos  y estos prevalecen.
Es l anueva humanidad, sana……..pero que desciende de el grupo de humanos enfermos.

OTRO EJEMPO:
Tiro cientos de semillas a un terreno , las mejores crecen fuertes, maduran pronto , solo quedan algunas que son mas débiles y tardan mas en brotar, aun ni siquiera brotaron, por que necesitan mas nutrientes  o que cayeron en terreno menos fértil .
Las mas fuertes que brotan primero podran soltar su semilla y  seran la proxima generacion .
(apuesto 100 a 1 a las fuertes y afortunadas, no les parece ?? , seran las ganadoras ) 
Pero de nuevo la suerte ( o mas bien la impredecible cadena de eventos externos infinitos, impredecibles ) :
Viene justo un inmenso rebaño de ciervos y ñus , que estan emigrando , pisotean todo , se comen todos los brotes, sin excepcion .
Dejan un terreno pisoteado, lleno de caca (abono) de ellos  ……..y bajo la tierra las semillas que no tenian futuro seran las ganadoras con la proxima lluvia. 

Que les parece ¿?? 
Como saber como sera le futuro ¿?
Las vueltas de la vida.
Tengo mas PARA  escribir, pero ya es largo esto .


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 9, 2013)

La población ya no crece exponencialmente. Se estima que se va a estancar en alrededor de 10 mil millones, y de ahí en más aumentará conforme aumente la expectativa de vida. En zonas donde falte acceso a educación y salud básicas; sobre todo para las mujeres, la pobreza y sobre-población seguirá siendo un problema endémico.

Una par de charlas que me gustaría recomendar basadas en datos reales, de Hans Rosling. Se pueden ver con subtítulos:

http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_religions_and_babies.html
http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_on_global_population_growth.html

Recomiendo ver las demás, pero no quise mezclar temas.

En cuanto a los recursos, les presento a Norman Borlaug, salvador de más de 1000 millones de personas durante el siglo XX:






Con ese antecedente y viendo el potencial de biotecnología, no creo que la producción de alimentos sea un problema.

Y en cuanto al petróleo y a la energía en general, es un frente de batalla importante. Sin embargo hay puntos importantes a favor:  Estados Unidos va a volver a ser el mayor productor mundial en gas y petróleo durante la próxima década gracias a la fractura hidráulica como mencionó el-rey-julien.
Con eso solo creo que el tema energético va a estar aliviado durante un tiempo largo.

Y también hay mucho que mejorar mucho en temas medio-ambientales, esa creo es el área más descuidada hoy por hoy.


----------



## asherar (Oct 10, 2013)

El video que posteé creo que no apunta al corto plazo. 
Lo que dice, es que es cuestión de que pase suficiente tiempo. 
Es una ley Termodinámica: la Entropía solamente puede crecer.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## fernandob (Oct 10, 2013)

asi que la cosa es no buscar mas trabajo........que coña !! HAZTELO TU !!! 
o sea ser autonomo, independiente.

miren, el otro dia me paso una cosa:
recibi un mail de un lugar, donde a veces hacen reuniones y me invitaban , como nunca voy , pero se me dio por responder el mail, y decirles solo como idea, sin mala intencion :
por que no filman la conferencia , la charla, la presentacion , o lo que sea, total , hoy dia una filmadora digital, que ni necesita buena definicion , cuesta poco .

me devolvieron una respuesta muy pero muy "politica" :
pues vale, ven con una filmadora y filmalo tu , asi colaboras.

les respondi que no puedo , por el trabajo......... ( mi intencion no era molestarlos ) .
y me responden que ellos tambien trabajan y hacen eso en su tiempo libre  ( ?¿?¿) 

me di cuenta que esa persona estaba ya entrenandose en politica .
si, es el juego de argumentaciones .
un juego de palabras, de frases para taparle la boca a la gente .

PERO LES DIRE LA VERDAD y esto es de años de observacion:

no todo el mundo es igual, no todo el mundo sirve para ser independiente.
es mas, las grandes empresas, cualquier empresa de medio pelo necesita empleados, por que son UN GRUPO .
este cuento de que "HAZ TU FUTURO , HAZ TU EMPRESA" 
ES una maniobra, una forma de tirarte a ti la culpa, es muy politico , muy tramposo .
si en un pais NO hay empresas serias , grandes que den trabajo es por que algo pasa *y en general es por los politicos que destruyen todo .........y encima , ven como convencerte de que es culpa  TUYA.....*


un gobierno, un pais si, necesita gente independiente para ciertas cosas.
pero tambien necesita empresas grandes, sino , termina siendo un pais bananero , donde todo lo que hay es gente independiente , rebuscandosela , haciendo instalaciones, mantenimiento y fabricando cosas limitadas.
que quieren ?? un pais de choripaneros? 
vendedores de panchos en al calle ??
kioskeros, almaceneros
ya un negocio de medio pelo necesita empleados .
todos haciendo services ?? 
por favor !!!!!!!!!!

y luego , como pasa aca en Argentina: 
cuando los trenes no dan mas , se van a comprar a china !!!!!
alla si que hay fabricas, empresas .
miren paises de el primer mundo de verdad, si hay empresas, industrias, cosas serias .



es obvio..............pero estamos en un presente muy pero muy pero muy tramposo, sinverguenza.


----------



## asherar (Oct 10, 2013)

En un país de pintores, ser triunfador es ser muy buen pintor. 
En un país de poetas, ser triunfador es ser muy buen poeta. 
En un país de trabajadores, ser triunfador es ser muy buen trabajador. 
En un país de ladrones, no se puede hacer mucho dinero así nomás ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2013)

En un país de ladrones, hay demasiada competencia . . .


----------



## fernandob (Oct 11, 2013)

si se puede >>> la evolucion de ladron es :

politico corrupto  (politico a secas si redondeamos) .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2013)

no se porque siempre se fijan en los políticos,también los hay grandes empresarios,
sino vean en el history chanel ,la serie esa que muestra la historia de las grandes fortunas ,firmas que hoy asta hoy dia son muy poderosas,segun la historia pusieron gobiernos,ganaron su fortuna matando gente¡¡¡¡ peor que politico,
al politico eventualmente lo sacas del poder,pero a esos empresarios no lo saca nadie,nadie

http://ar.tuhistory.com/programas/gigantes-de-la-industria.html


----------



## fernandob (Oct 11, 2013)

hay rey julien ...........que ganas .....

mira , te dire la diferencia:

un empresario se supone hace una empresa, si vos en tu casa te rompes y crias 200 conejos, y luego te areriesgas con un prestamo y pones un criadero y luego ......... y un dia sos mas rico que el dueño de coto .
y es cosa tuya, te lo ganaste .
y si sos un egoista y  millonario y  lo que sea, es cosa tuya, en el camino pasaste a korruptos y a vagos, a .........de todo .
y a vos mismo con tus cosas.

pero un politico...........y te dire algo que esta olvidado, perdido , por que nos acostumbraron , de toda una vida de escuchar la mentira:
un politico SE SUPONE QUE  se mete a algo que deberia ser serio, deberia ser un patriota.
deberia saber lo que esta en juego 
deberia saber que JURO  por algo .
deberia saber que en ninguna parte dice que gana el trono de la impunidad , o que podra hacer lo que se le canta, recorrerr el mundo , engañar ...........

se supone que toma ese trabajo para guiar y ayudar a un pais.

muchos se supone.

te das cuenta ??? 

si un señor va a tu casa y te dice :
mi rey , vengo a violar a su hija !!!
bueno.........como que te es honesto y es lo que es, te dice lo que va a hacer .

pero si te aparece uno que dice que viene a ayudar a lso enfermos de tuberculosis de el pueblo , y luego lo encuentras revolvcandose con tu mujer y  comiendose a los conejos........... como que ........la pucha !!!! ...........puro engaño pedazo de ..........

PODER .......ya lo sabemos, a muy poca gente le queda el traje.
no te gusta que te hable de este gobierno pero dan asco su soberbia y capacidad de engaño , toman el dinero de el pais y lo mal usan .
ahora..............vamos a el dueño de  COTO : 
es un empresario, el la hizo, si quiere hacerse una pileta olimpica en el patio de su casa y llenarla con cerveza  es cosa de el .
el tipo  HACE COSAS y es su plata, su ganancia.

ahora UN SOLO PESO  que mal usan los politicos  NO ES DE ELLOS, no lo ganaron .
es mas  NOS DEBEN  por la estafa que han hecho.

aca te va otro ejemplo:

MACRI  (tu otro amigo) :
si quiere fabricarse un yacuci de 10 millones de dolares, pero lso gano  TRABAJANDO  como ingeniero , construyendo cosas honestamente, cosas utiles.
pues que viva con todos los lujos.

pero se mete en politica, y todos sabemos que NO se mete para ayudar al pais, ni para lograr igualdad, ni para que este sea un mundo mejor.
se mete para agarrar los curros, onda lazaro baez .
entonces, en ese puesto  UN SOLO PESO  que toque  ya es un sinverguenza.

entendes la diferencia ??? 

mas alla de , como ya dije :
el poder no le cae bien a practicamente ningun ser humano , sera por eso que las mismas religiones invitan a deshacerse de lujos y riquezas ?? algo sabran ??

*cambiando un poco de tema, y ya que este tema es de videos , diganme, no se si es solo yo:
pero no estan con ganas.............MUCHAS GANAS  que se estrene de una buena vez 
jeepers creepers 3 ??? *

yo tengo unas ganas...........hace tiempo ........y no aparece


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2013)

entonces no viste la serie esa,,,,
no digo que sean todos iguales ,pero mas que ayudar a un país se ayudaron ellos mismos jajajaja,
los mas honestos no hicieron fortunas,los mas atorrantes nadan en guita ¡¡¡
dieron trabajo,,si trabajo esclavo dieron ,,imperios economicos a tal punto que si uno quería hacerle algo de competencia no dudaban en aplastarte como una mosca ,
según la serie ,asta llegaban a las otras otras empresas y los apretaban con armas y según dice el mismo canal fueron echos reales.
PD:
 ¿que es jeepers creepers 3 ?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 12, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces no viste la serie esa,,,,
> no digo que sean todos iguales ,*pero mas que ayudar a un país se ayudaron ellos mismos jajajaja,*
> los mas honestos no hicieron fortunas,los mas atorrantes nadan en guita ¡¡¡
> dieron trabajo,,si trabajo esclavo dieron ,,imperios economicos a tal punto que si uno quería hacerle algo de competencia no dudaban en aplastarte como una mosca ,
> s?



a eso voy .........y casi te diria que es logico si conoces la naturaleza humana.
pero es lo que se puede esperar.
es como que me digas que el dueño de un boliche deja entrar a su boliche mas gente que la permitida, para cobrar mas entradas........bueno, como que es predecible.
quiere ganar plata, no esta bien , pero es su trabajo y la debilidad humana esta ahi ..

POR ESO LA SOCIEDAD instrumento medios de control, ahora (y aca esta el asunto ,a  veer  si comprendes) :
si el inspector que le pagamos vos y yo para que controle, / cuide  (solo a eso se dedica) que los empresarios No hagan cosas mal ........si el inspector , o el politico  hacen las cosas mal y se asocian a el empresario .........ahi si que estamos fritos.

te dare otro ejemplo:
tenes 30 chicos en el colegio, que vana la clase de gimnasia, pero son chicos y medio atolondrados, la naturaleza humana , y jugando se pueden lastimar, o en grupo se les puede ocurrir la mala idea de hacer destrozos.
pues bien , por eso que ponemos docentes, maestros, supervisores.
ahora bien : si el supervisor, que le pagamos para que sea responsable:
lo encontramos guiando a lso chicos para mal o dando mal ejemplo o haciendo guarradas........que merecen un castigo obvio importante, a un nivel mucho mayor que si hubiese sido el niño solo.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> .
> PD:
> ¿que es jeepers creepers 3 ?



te iba a decir que sos un inorante de el cine de terror /c iencia ficcion..........pero lo pienso y sos un afortunado:
podes sentarte un dia con pochoclos a ver POR PRIMERA VEZ  jeepers creepers 1 

y otro dia ver jeepers creepers 2 (busca una pantalla gigante ) 
y vivir la emocion..


que suerte la tuya si te gustan esas peliculas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 12, 2013)

no ni de terror ni de zombis ,me gusta mas de ciencia ficción o documentales ,comedias de enredos 
saludos ¡¡¡


----------



## asherar (Oct 12, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces no viste la serie esa,,,,
> no digo que sean todos iguales ,pero mas que ayudar a un país se ayudaron ellos mismos jajajaja,
> los mas honestos no hicieron fortunas,los mas atorrantes nadan en guita ¡¡¡
> dieron trabajo,,si trabajo esclavo dieron ,,imperios economicos a tal punto que si uno quería hacerle algo de competencia no dudaban en aplastarte como una mosca ,
> según la serie ,asta llegaban a las otras otras empresas y los apretaban con armas y según dice el mismo canal fueron echos reales.


Yo sí la ví, una gran parte, no toda


----------



## analogico (Oct 12, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> Yo sí la ví, una gran parte, no toda


pero la historia continua al final hacen un acuerdo con el presidente para levantar el pais
y a cambio ellos salen a hacer sus cositas afuera con el respaldo del pais
y eso hasta hoy


----------



## Dario (Oct 13, 2013)

casi me he hecho adicto a estos videos jejeje...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

Para no entumecerme he estado haciendo elongaciones . . . 



http://telly.com/embed.php?guid=L558O&autoplay=0


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2013)

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/video/el-d-en-que-un-124716963.html

el pibe tiene pinta de ser de esos que se la pasan en las nubes y medio en otro mundo , me recodo a una pelicula, no recuerdo cual.
pero tiene toda al pinta de ser asi :  un buen pibe, pero que vive en otro mundo .
seguro que todo el año sacaba 1 .


el cazador de sueños.....Dreamcatcher 
sabran cual.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 23, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/video/el-d-en-que-un-124716963.html
> 
> el pibe tiene pinta de ser de esos que se la pasan en las nubes y medio en otro mundo , me recodo a una pelicula, no recuerdo cual.
> pero tiene toda al pinta de ser asi :  un buen pibe, pero que vive en otro mundo .
> ...


jaja!  encima lo mira 20 veces porque no lo puede creer!!!

 ... como cambian las cosas... no debería ponerse feliz por un 10... debería ser normal aprobar...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 2, 2013)

​


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 3, 2013)

maquina que muda arboles


----------



## asherar (Nov 3, 2013)

Máquina que genera nubes de lluvia


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 4, 2013)

muy bueno el vidiiiiio del fletero de arboles, pero es solo hasta cierto diametro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2013)

Si , noto que ella tiene un diámetro interesante


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2013)

que........................belleza !!!..................impresionante.






debe ser increible "estar ahi " .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , noto que ella tiene un diámetro interesante



esos arboles, ese bosque tienen milenios.........como vos, que sos un "carnosaurio" 

mientras yo estaria ahi parado en el medio de el bosque disfrutando su majestuosidad ...........te veo a vos...atras de un arbol......esperando a una turista desprevenida.

y buehh.......se comprende.......luego de un rato de "llenarse" de esa belleza calculo que a todos se nos despierta el apetito .



juego de hoy : encuentre  a 2M :


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 4, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , noto que ella tiene un diámetro interesante



seeeeeee falta zoom  es lo malo de querer que entre todo en cuadro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2013)

Che GatoRubio , de que árboles me habla Fernandob


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2013)

yo le saque unas fotos, pero un rato despues :






copien la url  y saquen las letras zzzz que hay entre las AAAAA


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 4, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> .
> mientras yo estaria ahi parado en el medio de el bosque disfrutando su majestuosidad ...........te veo a vos...atras de un arbol......esperando a una turista desprevenida.]



y alguien tiene que generar la atracción, sino como vienen la gente... si no hay pervertido no tiene sentido el parque 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che GatoRubio , de que árboles me habla Fernandob



no si te dice viejo a vos pero me parece que el que desvaría es el  va con la mejor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2013)

Parece que sufro de ADHD /Trastorno por déficit de la atención , sigo sin ver el árbol


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2013)

eso es por no ser vegetariano:
tenes vision selectiva ............decime:
ves alguna diferncia entre la foto anterior y esta:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2013)

Ésta está algo graneada nomás


----------



## asherar (Nov 6, 2013)

Lo que pasa es que acá muchos son jóvenes e inexpertos. 
Me explico: Con la edad sobrevienen algunos achaques que mal pueden pensarse como una deficiencia. 
La miopía, por ejemplo, puede redundar en una notable ventaja desarrollando la imaginación a fin de sustituir con memoria de tiempos mejores la información que ya no entra por los ojos. 
Así se puede llegar a disfrutar una imagen como la mostrada por fernando, donde objetivamente no se ve un "joraca" pero donde un cerebro "afilado" por la edad puede llegar a imaginar redondeces maravillosas, idependizándonos de la tiranía tanto de la desventaja óptica, adjunta a una inminente jovatez, como a la lamentable certeza de que "en la vida real" esa supuesta mujer (porque vista desde esa distancia tranquilamente puede ser un tipo) jamás nos hubiera dado siquiera la hora. 
He dicho!

A las pruebas me remito ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2013)

jua jua


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2013)

y cuanto mas grande sos "mas cosas ves " .....pero ademas "menos se te nubla la vista" .

me refiero a que de joven la vista se te nubla por las "bola de lomo " sea pechuga o nalga .
eso te nubla la vision, te atonta el cerebro y actiiva tu sistema de "ataque suicida" .
al ser mas grande eso se va atenunando , calculo que la naturaleza sabe que estas mas debil y algun mecanismo de defensa actua.

a que voy ?? cazador........presa ?? quien es quien ?? en esta vida , en esta cultura.

*NOTA:  tenia esas fotos, y viendo el titulo , se me ocurrio escrtibir en el buscador de google :
these people exist.
en imagenes............
no se si es para poner aca o en "chistes"*


----------



## Dario (Nov 9, 2013)

muy buen documental de invenciones chinas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 9, 2013)

Estoy aburrido tengo cosas de sobra no me importa el dinero voy a hacer despilfarro electronico...


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Dario (Nov 13, 2013)

a ver que dicen los amantes de los arcos electricos...


----------



## Dario (Nov 14, 2013)

bueno, si no les intereso el otro, talvez este si...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2013)

muy buena idea


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 24, 2013)

Una linda charla de Juan Maldacena en el IAFE (instituto de astronomía y física del espacio) en castellano, hablando de fuerza débil y bosón de Higgs, para tener una versión del mundo del átomo un poco más actualizada (más cerca de 1970 por lo menos). Está en los términos más sencillos, pero al menos es posible ver que cosas hubo que agregar al modelo para llegar a algo que explique la realidad.

Realmente es un lujo tener a este eminente científico dando esta charla, quizás el científico argentino de mayor renombre en este momento.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 26, 2013)

a muy bien la musica sale porque pincho el video jajaja


----------



## willyfv (Nov 26, 2013)

Con La Tecnologia Mas Avanzada. 2021: Con ustedes Dj Inalmabrico



bluetooth
wifi
trabaja sin corriente
sin baterias
mejores efectos
y dos _muchachos_ que se lo creen todo
jajjjjajajajaja







_DOSMETROS gracias se me fue la mano con el vocabulario

_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2013)

Doble Strip Tease masculino para las chicas del Foro . . .  o para quien guste 


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=47f7O9V4ELE&feature=youtu.be







http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=47f7O9V4ELE


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 28, 2013)

Ya quisiera hacerme uno igual...






Este tal vez si...


----------



## asherar (Nov 28, 2013)

¿ Qué les parece como proyecto para los fines de semana ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 29, 2013)

que lastimas que *yo* sea de dallas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

Se me paró la rockola


----------



## asherar (Nov 29, 2013)

Muchas gracias SSTC, (es la información que estaba buscando ...)


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 30, 2013)

Una buena canción 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jkCtrGDSkrs

Que raro no salio el video


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2013)

*Para los ancianitos del Foro*  :


El hombre de las 3 cometas anda en sus 80's de edad y es de Canadá.
Cada año participa en el Festival Internacional de cometas, en el Estado de Washington. Su piel está curtida por el sol pues normalmente los vuela en cuero.
Es sordo, por eso cuando vuela se lo aplaude con las manos en alto para que entienda. Vuela 2 con sus manos y uno más está sujeto a su cintura. Observen el final el impresionante aterrizaje de esa cometa

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=nr9KrqN_lIg


----------



## fernandob (Dic 2, 2013)

es IMPRESIONANTE  2M .
gracias por compartirlo.

una vez mas se demuestra que si alguien hace algo con PASION Y AMOR se pueden alcanzar niveles de perfeccion y calidad IMPRESIONANTES .


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 3, 2013)

Increíble juzguen ustedes mismos, bueno a mi me gusta el Break Dance por eso lo coloque.


----------



## reyvilla (Dic 3, 2013)

Lo mejor de este vídeo es que tenia los materiales y en menos de 5 minutos ya estaba funcionando  el circuito me parece algo insólito e increíble y me gustaría hasta discutir su funcionamiento según el Profesor indica que lo ha probado por mas de 6 meses y sigue funcionando  véanlo y si pueden monten el circuito y prueben y luego comenten


----------



## Nepper (Dic 4, 2013)

jaja, el video decía "clik en "me gusta"" y le hise clic XD


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2013)

los videos del profe garcia siempre son interesantes. tuve contacto por mail con el, me consulto por mi hexapodo y luego no supe mas de el... hace un par de semanas viendo youtuve, me encontre con su version de mi hexapodo y su explicacion del funcionamiento del mecanismo que le pase, me impacto... ni yo lo habia entendido ni explicado mejor... aca les dejo el video


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 5, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> los videos del profe garcia siempre son interesantes. tuve contacto por mail con el, me consulto por mi hexapodo y luego no supe mas de el... hace un par de semanas viendo youtuve, me encontre con su version de mi hexapodo y su explicacion del funcionamiento del mecanismo que le pase, me impacto... ni yo lo habia entendido ni explicado mejor... aca les dejo el video
> http://youtu.be/XfS3erhR0Ac


 
También he visto varios videos del profe, la versión del hexápodo si esta excelente he visto varias, si es su diseño propio D@rio, si se contacto el profe preguntando por alguna información confidencial, que no tenia clara y si no volvió contactarle, son señales de que se lo llevo, pero lo interesante y admirable, es como lo explica y lo comparte con todo el mundo.

Aquí dejo mi video para compartir:


----------



## reyvilla (Dic 5, 2013)

Y uno mas que tengo que practicar yo llegue a utilizar ese papel pero no de esa manera muy buen dato el de que hacer con el marcador el agua y la transparencia jajaja 






PD: Lo único que no me gusto fue lo del nombre "REVOLUCIONARIO"  prefiero mas algo como fantástico, super, novedoso, increíble, todo menos "REVOLUCIONARIO"


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2013)

IMPRESIONANTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!






pero me parece absolutamente impresionante........3 dias ahi .......y tuvo la suerte de que anda a saber por que se les ocurrio mandar buzos........un MILAGRO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dario (Dic 6, 2013)

jaja... esta si que es una silla...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 8, 2013)

Comparto este video de un súper bicoptero hecho en casa y caídas Robóticas, , pero lo que mas vale es el ingenio


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2013)

Como me hicieron reir los "ebriobots" y que decir el "bicoptero" que parecía un instrumento musical, se oía el cambio de notas... el autor de dicho aparatico lo puede solucionar con un centro de masa mas bajo.


----------



## Dario (Dic 10, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Como me hicieron reir los "ebriobots" y que decir el "bicoptero" que parecía un instrumento musical, se oía el cambio de notas... el autor de dicho aparatico lo puede solucionar con un centro de masa mas bajo.



Por experiencia propia te puedo decir que lamentablemente no es tan facil como poner un contrapeso que tire hacia abajo (centro de grabedad bajo). es un poco mas complicado, un sistema de estabilizacion con giroscopos electronicos de tres ejes como el del wii mote adosado a un microcontrolador que procese los datos mediante un sistema P.I.D seria lo mas indicado ... afortunadamente hay en el mercado del aeromodelismo, placas de estabilizacion para estos tipos de proyectos y no son muy caras, son muy accesibles (asequibles ) 
saludosss


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2013)

Con respecto a la cuestión de desplazar el CM, no siempre se puede concentrar el peso "más abajo". 
Ni hablar de agregar peso muerto a un aparato volador, solo para estabilizar. 
En este caso son las turbinas mismas las que más pesan, que son a la vez las que tiran hacia arriba. 
Así que no se pueden separar demasiado el centro de fuerza de empuje del centro de la fuerza de carga (CM). 
La única que queda es hacerlo con un sistema PID como comentó D@río.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2013)

Speed-Painter - Pintor Velóz 

Lo importante está en los últimos 3 segundos !


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=829_1360099797


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Speed-Painter - Pintor Velóz
> 
> Lo importante está en los últimos 3 segundos !










​


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2013)

Top 7 de los lugares mas aterradores de google maps... y les recomiendo que lo vean hasta el final....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Big_RDhh3s

Ah! muy bueno y didáctico para los purretes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 28, 2013)

Miren que idea tan inteligente e interesante.
Un grupo de chicas en medias negras y blancas baila un trippy con la música popular  de los alemanes folk-rock Hiss banda polca.
Al  mirar la danza por primera vez sin saber cómo es les divertirá, sin  embargo si miran  estos simples pasos de baile por segunda vez e intentan asociar  cuerpos, piernas y colores, su cerebro comenzará primero a confundirse y  luego a desentrañar la coreografía.
Un simple ejercicio que hará  trabajar sus neuronas.





​


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> Increíble juzguen ustedes mismos, bueno a mi me gusta el Break Dance por eso lo coloque.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3bHcZ9G49g&feature=player_embedded



Ya había visto ese vídeo gracias por subirlo, por que lo había perdido de vista ahora me lo descargo ja ja ja


----------



## Dario (Ene 4, 2014)

Robò casero


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 4, 2014)

D@rio dijo:


> Robò casero
> http://youtu.be/3HT5dnIDyyI



a pero es un terrible pel...  hombre grande haciendo esa cosas


----------



## asherar (Ene 7, 2014)

Una aplicación real ...


----------



## tiago (Ene 11, 2014)

Este video es relativamente antiguo, aunque resulta paradójico calificar de antiguo a un terror que se desencadenó en 1986 y durará casi 25.000 años más. Aún recuerdo, en mis mas jóvenes años, cuando los medios dieron la noticia. También recuerdo la poca importancia que le dí en el momento. Tardé años en comprender las dimensiones de lo impredecible de nuestras obras mas cotidianas, de nuestras obras mas comunes y de lo poco preparados que estamos ante el repentino despertar del dragón en su caverna.

Si se dispone de un rato libre y un buen sillón, os recomiendo que os sumerjáis en la inquietante negrura que convirtió la vida de muchas personas en un sueño de pesadilla, y sus aspiraciones, en malsana nostalgia que resultó  truncada en un espacio de tiempo mas corto de lo que nadie nos atreveriamos a imaginar, mas corto del que necesitamos para darnos cuenta de la realidad que se nos viene encima.

El terror de las imágenes, todas reales, nos ofrece una inquietante perspectiva de la existencia del infierno, lugar que solo el hombre es capaz de imaginar... Y de crear.                                                                                        

En unos momentos que el control que creemos tener sobre la tecnología supera escalofriantemente a las perspectivas mas pesimistas y desencadena poderes mas allá de las mentes mas enfermizas. Arrojandonos en la cara que hay realidades mas allá de luz, y susurrandonos que el miedo es algo que nuestras pobres almas jamás podran ni tan siquiera llegar controlar en lo mas mínimo.

Que quede en la memoria de todos, lo que relató Lovecraft en su novela "El Ser en el umbral" y que nos mostró en un fugaz guiño, las sombras que se ocultan en las dimensiones mas profundas donde habitan los monstruos, y que afortunadamente se cerraron tan pronto como fueron abiertas y  demuestran lo frágil de nuestra supervivencia... Y nuestra cordura.

LA NOCHE DEL FIN DEL MUNDO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2014)

Un detalle en relación al video de Tiago. Resulta que en Japón la usina soportó *perfectamente* el terremoto y los grupos electrógenos se habían puesto en marcha para generar la elecricidad necesaria para refrigerar el nucleo.

Hasta ahí todo perfecto pero llega el Tsunami y arruina todo.

El tema es que había electricidad a 5 km , o sea que era cuestión de conectar algún cable y listo.

Peo dicen que ellos tienen la mente demasiado estructurada y eso no figuraba en ningún manual


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Peo dicen que ellos tienen la mente demasiado estructurada y eso no figuraba en ningún manual



Es verdad, conozco algo la cultura japonesa, para ellos el apollo 13 hubiese sido motivo de muertes en el espacio y unos 15 suicidios por parte del grupo técnico en tierra. Los japoneses no son muy "vivos", los japoneses son muy disciplinados, muy estrictos en sus normas y en su educación.  Ya que tocan el tema de los Japoneses, comparto un video que aúnque se refiere a Japón y Colombia, nos podemos ver identificados los latinos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 23, 2014)

Eternos 3 minutos....


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 27, 2014)

El partido de pingpong mas divertido que veran en su vida....


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 31, 2014)

No sé si conecen éste sujeto pero creo que le falta un tornillo. Sin palabras.















Bueno son solo unos cuántos videos de los tantos que tiene.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2014)

este video me parecio impresionante 






pero este video me impresiono mas :






adivinen por que ?? ...
si , nadie le ayuda  !!!!!
pero es  INCREIBLE  la actitud de la gente , hasta casi "no es problema mio " pareceria decir alguno .
que INCREIBLE  !!!! son cosas que uno en el fondo las sabe, pero quizas en el fondo no queremso aceptarlo.
aplaudo al que sin dudarlo fue y lo pateo .


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 1, 2014)

OMG! Los primeros ni supieron de que murieron. Si el andamio tenía ruedas eran de goma o teflón porque la mayor parte de la descarga pasó por los hombres, pero igual a quien se le ocurre utilizar ruedas metálicas. Me asombra que no se disparó ningún tipo de "cañuela" o fusible. Mínimo fueron 13.2KV o 26.4KV.

En el segundo video... que mal se está preparada la gente para casos así, deberían enseñar eso en las escuelas en vez de enseñar a marchar y cosas así como se ha visto en muchos lugares. No sé un niño para que marcha.


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 4, 2014)

Un video fresquito que muestra el salto desde la estratósfera con distintas cámaras.






En el minuto 5:30 la cosa se pone bastante fea, de pronto empezó a girar de forma descontrolada y las pulsaciones se le fueron a 200, casi se desmaya.
Hacia 6:15 logra estabilizar de repente (video editado/cortado?) y de ahí en más la cosa es mucho más suave. Pero no me hubiera gustado estar en su lugar esos 45 segundos.

Me pregunto el por qué de la súbita  pérdida de control y estabilización. Creería que se desestabilizó en la parte super-sónica del salto, y se estabilizó al entrar en la parte más densa de la atmósfera (más fácil estabilizar usando el cuerpo para generar resistencia).

En fin, no creo que haya aportado mucho científica ni tecnológicamente, pero sí que los tuvo bien puestos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2014)

A éste tendrían que haberlo mandado


----------



## Dario (Feb 4, 2014)

futuro del transporte personal???


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 5, 2014)

D@rio dijo:


> futuro del transporte personal???



MUY INTERESANTE.
No sé si para transporte personal masivo, pero sí puede ser la forma más barata de transporte aéreo personal (también para turismo, inspección aérea, y otros rubros especiales).
¿Funciona a baterías no? (no ví nada de humo). Pensaba que iba a ser muy ruidoso, para nada...
Lástima que el video no muestra maniobras más exigentes (giro, subir, bajar, roleo, cabeceo...). Habrá que esperar que continúe el desarrollo.


----------



## Kowaky (Feb 6, 2014)

D@rio dijo:


> Robò casero
> http://youtu.be/3HT5dnIDyyI


 
Vaya consejo para armar el Robot hay que robar 4 cepillos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 7, 2014)

*Un vídeo muy hermoso *

*[ame="http://vimeo.com/84802749"]Kayden + Rain[/ame]*​


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 7, 2014)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Un vídeo muy hermoso *​



Jajaja, la actitud de la chiquita es como:
"Uaaaaaaahhhhhhh, está cayendo agua.... del cielo!!!, como puede ser!!!, esto es fantástico!!!, vengan a ver no se lo pierdan!!!".
"Miren... se puede tomar!!!"
"Para que me llevan adentro?, no ven lo que está pasando afuera!!!, vengan a sentir el agua!!!, es increíble, no tengan miedo miren a mí no me hace nada".


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2014)

este deberia ser el futuro del "transporte personal " :

1 --- las rutas adecuadas para su uso 







adecuadas para el viaje :






y si se vive cerca de la costa , por que no :







2 --- el suelo, debe estar preparado para  nuestro medio de locomocion :










3 -- en el camino SI  se acepta el encontrarse con distracciones.
puede encontrarse uno con algun personaje inesperado sin por ello sentir miedo de que vaya a ser asaltado :






No nos tendriamos que detener por un semaforo en rojo .
solo para saludar , o para disfrutar :






se pueden juntar varios para el viaje, sin ver si "entran en el vehiculo " (jaaa ) 






cambiara el humor de la gente, y quien sabe, aumentaran las posibilidades de "encontrarse " y disminuiran las posibilidades de "perderse" :






de este modo podremos usar "el futuro en medios de transporte :












seria lindo


----------



## asherar (Feb 16, 2014)

El muy conocido "patas-móvil"


----------



## asherar (Feb 23, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjQJe9s4oR8"][/ame]


----------



## fernandob (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## chclau (Feb 26, 2014)

Sin que yo viva lo que pasa en Ucrania, ni mucho menos, me preocupa que en casi todo el Occidente la democracia esta en crisis. En cada pais que veo la gente se queja de una generacion de politicos ineptos, acomodaticios, que solo se preocupan en mantener su trasero en el despacho el maximo tiempo posible, y nada mas.

Y eso es peligrosisimo. Porque la democracia es una forma de gobierno terriblemente mala. Pero todas las alternativas que conozco son mucho peores. No querria que nos cansemos y caigamos nuevamente en la pendiente de las dictaduras locas del s.XX.


----------



## Dario (Feb 26, 2014)

Cambiando un poco de tema, ¿cuanto hubiesen dado por tener algo como esto cuando eran niños? aaahhh... cuanto me hubiese divertido...


----------



## nuk (Feb 27, 2014)

99 cosas útiles _(unas cuantas ... )_
http://shialabeowulf.tumblr.com/post/33670447154/99-life-hacks-to-make-your-life-easier

me pareció interesante !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRSzBzgVEUA


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 3, 2014)

nuk dijo:


> 99 cosas útiles _(unas cuantas ... )_
> [me pareció interesante !



​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2014)

para el que quería arreglar el *TL082*


----------



## asherar (Mar 8, 2014)

Ideas para robots sencillos

Gusano:





Mano robotica:


----------



## Nepper (Mar 8, 2014)

esto es metalll!!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah! muy bueno *Nepper*


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 9, 2014)

Epic Win...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2014)

Creo que ya lo pusieron ese


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2014)

mas para pensar






y hay mas cortos que dicen mucho , muestran lo que no vemos .


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 11, 2014)

fernandob dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKXtD7zntSw
> 
> y hay mas cortos que dicen mucho , muestran lo que no vemos .



No había visto el último, muy bueno. Pensar que dentro de 10 o 20 años la discriminación a los no heterosexuales (para incluir no solo gays y lesbianas, también bi, travestis, trans, y cualquier otra orientación sexual) va a ser vista de la misma manera que la discriminación racial hoy, o la discriminación a las mujeres.

Y los que se oponen siempre con los mismos argumentos, tan ridículos como 
"el matrimonio gay va en contra de la sociedad", que se traduce a "el matrimonio gay afecta mi libertad de discriminar a los gays";
que es similar a:
"que los esclavos sean libres afecta mi libertad de tener esclavos",
o
"desde que las mujeres entraron al mundo del trabajo, los hombres tienen menos trabajo"
o
"la biblia dice que..." (acá se puede justificar esclavitud, discriminación a mujeres, religiosa... lo que quieras).

Pero bueno, se progresó y se progresa mucho. Pensar que en los últimos 100 años se va dejando de excluir al 50% de la población mundial (mujeres), luego un 10..20 % más (racial), luego otro 10..20% más (sexual). 
No en todas partes, y tampoco en forma absoluta  no es que se deja de discriminar de un día para otro con una llave on-off, es gradual y a veces puede haber retrocesos. 

Pero en líneas generales creo que hay espacio para ser optimista .

Y para terminar con una sonrisa:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2014)

http://devour.com/video/uncle-drew/


----------



## asherar (Mar 13, 2014)

Robot y humano se miden en partido de ping pong

http://www.qore.com/videos/18287/Robot-vs-humano-en-partido-de-ping-pong/embed


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 13, 2014)

Osea que Kasparov vs DeepBlue ya es cosa del pasado???


----------



## asherar (Mar 13, 2014)

Si, ya fue la contienda intelectual, la deportiva, y ahora sigue la reproductiva.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 13, 2014)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Osea que Kasparov vs DeepBlue ya es cosa del pasado???


En realidad nada que ver, yo estoy algo metido en el ámbito de los robots industriales, y kuka hace mucha pero MUCHA publicidades de sus capacidades pero la verdad que no copa el mercado ni de casualidad, la posta lo tienen los robots ABB, los Kawasaky y alguno que otro fanuc y motoman.
Eso muestra lo "rápido" que son los robots (aunque pienso que es medio trucho porque seguro tiene efectos especiales).
No hay secretos, por mi experiencia, cuando buscas un robot industrial no lo compras porque es el más rápido, si no que ande y que no se rompa.
 En mi trabajo tenemos esto tal cual (solo cambia la pieza que se hace)


----------



## nuk (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 13, 2014)

Honestamente QUE HUEVA TRABAJAR EN UNA MAQUILADORA!!!!!!

(hueva = flojera)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

que extraño , emperador , usted explicando esas cosas ¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad,el rey julien, rey de todas las cosas¡¡¡ y de la flojera también ¡¡¡


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2014)

Por Valencia ya estamos en fiestas Falleras.
El Ayuntamiento pone en su plaza una mascletá desde el dia 1 al dia 19, y en los dias falleros puedes encontrar de éstas en  todos los barrios de la ciudad. Se disparan a las 14 horas. Ésta corresponde al sábado dia 8.
Si disponeis de un equipo de audio conectado al PC o buenos auriculares, no os perdais el espectáculo.
Escuchad hasta el final, en un arrebato que llega fácilmente a los 120 - 130 Decibelios y hace que tiemble hasta la cámara.






Salút.


----------



## uwens (Mar 14, 2014)

Vaya que si todo lo que sea polvora me encanta y todo artefato que explote mas,
yo siempre decía que por que me gustaba tanto los cohetes petardos y demás chirimbolos
asta que me dijo mi padre que somos de Valencia, Enguera nací en Sevilla pero mi corazón es Valenciano y eso no se puede remediar,

gracias por el video


----------



## nuk (Mar 18, 2014)

ya hace un tiempo encontré esto http://imgur.com/a/Nx8EU
_solo que se me fue el link... ahi se los dejo _

y este es otro mas alegre !


----------



## nuk (Mar 20, 2014)

_el titulo decía_ :*Como conseguir que Harvard aparezca en tu CV* _...y me llamo la atención _

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...-conseguir-que-Harvard-aparezca-en-tu-CV.html

_la verdad no se como llegue ahí... solo quería buscar juegos para PC... _


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Ardogan (Abr 2, 2014)

Transistorized! La Historia del Transistor


----------



## Dario (Abr 6, 2014)

buen video.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 6, 2014)

aaaa muy bueno


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 8, 2014)

Quiero uno donde lo consigo y canto cuesta...jajaja creo que no falta mucho para poder hacerlo comercial. Impresionante y mientras tanto seguir esperando.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 8, 2014)

Tanta tecnología y volvemos al zapatofono....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2014)

mucha linterna para ir de camping  me pregunto si necesitas una mochila propia para llevarla


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2014)

:loco:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Dijo el filósofo Empédocles que le gusta la bicy pero que ni Empédocles se sienta ahí arriba


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dijo el filósofo Empédocles que le gusta la bicy pero que ni Empédocles se sienta ahí arriba



Yo casi armo una con ligera similitud, en lugar de pulso-reactor como la del video era con turbina.

La turbina "Andó"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2014)

seee no me quiero imagina si agarras un bache que le pasara a la garrafa.. un aplauso a Da vinci que le puso una turbina


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 11, 2014)

Empece mirando este  






y termine en este


----------



## nuk (Abr 12, 2014)

...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 13, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2014)

Se la pasa embocándola el tipo


----------



## Dario (Abr 14, 2014)

al que le interese como hacer un mecanismo casero y tiene tiempo...
les comento que lo que ven ahi, son mis manos y lo que escuchan es mi voz con mi acentito cordooobee  saludosss


----------



## asherar (Abr 17, 2014)

Espectacular para entender las  limitaciones de la comunicación de IDEAS mediante TEXTO. 

http://www.tedxriodelaplata.org/videos/tedxperiments

En un chat yo ahora pondría:  JAJAJA


----------



## Nepper (Abr 17, 2014)

jaja, el otro día me acordaba de esto.





para ver que no lo halla repetido lo busque en el foro y miren que encontré XD
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/dilbert-excelente-ingeniero-sabe-relacionarse-sociedad-26681/


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 24, 2014)

Buenísimo ya lo pondré en practica con mi hija de juez a ver como me queda a mi...


----------



## nuk (Abr 25, 2014)




----------



## gevv (Abr 26, 2014)




----------



## nuk (Abr 27, 2014)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 5, 2014)

quiero un equipo asi :babear: 

saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2014)

tesla


----------



## DannyR (May 16, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpGYdgELqZo
> 
> tesla



Que buen video! me encanta ver como trabajaban antiguamente, creo que hubiera sido un placer trabajar ahí. Y se ve que a muchas mujeres le gustaba la electronica en esa epoca  donde se podra encontrar una como esas hoy en dia?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 16, 2014)

en japon nomas en otro lugar no creo !! me agrada que te alla encantado


----------



## nuk (May 16, 2014)

_a su criterio el jericó_.. *digo... comprar tirar comprar   * 

_es que me quede enganchado con los documentales_ 






saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2014)

gracias por el documental sabia de esa teoría económica, pero no tenia el nombre. Cha gracias *Nuk*


----------



## nuk (May 17, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> gracias por el documental sabia de esa teoría económica, pero no tenia el nombre. Cha gracias *Nuk*



de nada SSTC, ese tema es un punto de discusión muy amplia que depende de muchos 
factores... que siempre lleva a debate, es por eso que lo puse aquí. 

hay otro, que se llama la educación prohibida (a mi parecer encaja con esto.. mmm... no se)
es el sistema, digo yo...

saludos!


----------



## chinouv (May 29, 2014)

hola mi ultimo proyecto  




saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 30, 2014)

Los niños reaccionan a una computadora de los 70's.... muy divertido... 






(Si no saben ingles piquen en CC, despues busquen la opcion "Translate" y seleccionen español...)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2014)

chinouv dijo:


> hola mi ultimo proyecto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1UDz3PMI_U
> 
> saludos


 
Hacete un videito que haga Fuq-iu  !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 30, 2014)

pensé que con el tema de la edición no podía reír mas y veo esto:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

Dario dijo:


> al que le interese como hacer un mecanismo casero y tiene tiempo...
> les comento que lo que ven ahi, son mis manos y lo que escuchan es mi voz con mi acentito cordooobee  saludosss
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loe_9ls6YoA


 
Dario tus tutoriales son realmente muy buenos, que lastima que hayas dejado este video aquí, ese video esta para un buen tema de Mecanismos, cajas de potencia y reductoras, seria muy bueno tener un tema así para poder calcular revoluciones, fuerza de torques y cosas así, mas sin embargo me gusto mucho el video


----------



## Ardogan (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2014)

Hola *Ardogan*

*wuau* que buen vídeo, lo que me llevo a pensar no sera que los egipcios no tendrían el mismo método para crear las cosas de esa época no me animo a decir que la pirámides, pero si mucho de los artefactos y reliquias de su época, ellos estudiaron mucho el tema de las óptica de hecho hay registros de espejo egipcios.


​


----------



## yosimiro (May 31, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptUj8JRAYu8



Maravilloso.......


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2014)

las bolitas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2014)

0:44 dice textual : -"Limpiar un poco la bola"
1:01 dice textual : -"Alinear rapidamente las dos bolas"

Me queé piocupau


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2014)

1:05 a 1:10 inreproducible  
*las bolitas huagain*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2014)

NO se que conclusión saca cada uno, pero para mi lo rompió al querer abrirlo. El dice que cayo cuando se lo trajeron. En otras palabra que mala suerte cuando arreglas algo y te das cuenta que todo el esfuerzo es en vano.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci6lMQNLKZU#t=36

Lo quiero


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 7, 2014)

Es para escuchar más que para ver, pero ahí va:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## GatoXMiau (Jun 10, 2014)

Encontré este vídeo buscando YH en google por error.


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 11, 2014)

reyvilla esa porquería plastica no es un a bici, de hecho esa cosa llega a entrar en mi barrio y se desarma enseguida no tiene la resistencia ni la amortiguación necesaria para ser una bici, y ademas me daría vergüenza andar en esa cosa.

U$$3795


​


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 12, 2014)

Si muy cierto pero a lo mejor esta te convenza mas ya que esta diseñada con materiales muy resistentes y  puede llegar a los 100km por hora...Aunque si te asusto el costo de la otra con esta ni me imagino...saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2014)

Más de 80.000 dólares por una bicicleta hecha especialmente para ricos  ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 12, 2014)

Nuevamente no me guto, es mas ya vi ese documental en HIST,.... y lo mismo mas verguenza y gasto de dinero por una moto eléctrica


----------



## Nepper (Jun 15, 2014)

que tal gente! hoy les traigo algo que con solo verlo les va a traer más vertigo que tirarse sin paracaidas...
Ni la pibita del Mirror's Edge se anima a hacer esto


----------



## Dario (Jun 15, 2014)

Buena idea si se te corta la luz...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 16, 2014)

otras vez haciendo de la suyas el de *las bolitas huagain*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Un padre con una pasión por el FordMustang, cumple su deseo repetidamente sacando un Mustang 1974 para una prueba de manejo, con gran disgusto del vendedor de coches. Un día, el anciano descubre que el Mustang ha sido vendido ... pero ...

Ne se piantó un lagrimón !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 16, 2014)

Se me pianto el mismo lagrimon  que capo el hijo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2014)

Seeeeeeee , la diferencia entre cómo baja la escalera la primera vez (0:50) de la segunda (2:25) y de la tercera (3:38)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 18, 2014)

Volate la mano en un intento 











tanto por una onda






posdata: Me quedo con el tema de fondo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 19, 2014)

*Saudis Changing Car Tires.

¡¡Sorprendente!! 

*http://www.chonday.com/Videos/sauditire2​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

Si , yo le cambiaba así la rueda de adelante a la bici


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , yo le cambiaba así la rueda de adelante a la bici



la famosa willy 

eso solo lo pueden hacer en egypto hacelo en la 226  con los baches que hay los tiene que ir a desenganchar de los alambrados de los campos jajaja

y en la panamericana te sacan la rueda, pero no te la devuelven


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> y en la panamericana te sacan la rueda, pero no te la devuelven


 

Y no hacen tanta alaraca


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 19, 2014)

Ya que estamos con la fiebre del futbol...






¡¡Un saludo chicos!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 19, 2014)

pzzzzzzz *pamplona*  y no me gusta pagar 250 mango por una hamburguesa


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 19, 2014)

A mis hijos les gusta la cajita feliz, claro, no por el sabor sino por los juguetes con que vienen.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2014)

Quiero el tango Velazquez . . .

Velasquez todo es mentira , velazquez todo es amor , si al mundo ya nada le importa , gira , gira . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2014)

Supongo que se ve de a rayitas por la velocidad de obturación de la cámara no ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://youtu.be/szSij4KmkoM



Estos tipos están jugando con 300 kV !!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2014)

Esos del vídeo los conozco *Chico3001* son lo que estuvieron hace un tiempo en Glee

Estos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 25, 2014)

Bueno ya que andamos en la onda de las cuerdas... por que no un poco de Rodrigo y Gabriela?






o de Vanesa Mae?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2014)

muy buen proyecto... ¿quien se prende? jaja...


----------



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2014)

Una aerolinea con sede en Monterrey Mex, ciudad donde se caracterizan por ser muy ahorrativos(codos), pero esto ya sobrepasa cualquier limite


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Tánto lio por un ujerito !


----------



## asherar (Jul 4, 2014)

Hoy todos somos colombianos !!! Vamos Colombia hay que ganarle a los "brasas" ... !!!
...
Bueno, se hubiera podido ... lástima que el fútbol sea tan errático, especialmente en las eliminatorias de los mundiales ... jugando con el local ... con árbitros "novatos" ...


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2014)

*! ! ! Lo que puede hacer una hermosa ucraniana con un caño ¡ ¡ ¡ *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2014)

Estás Iguaaaaallllll


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 5, 2014)

jjajajaa SI esta igual


----------



## Dario (Jul 5, 2014)

jaja... pobre mi amigo angelito... ya le voy a pasar el dato jajaja...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2014)

Disimula como Clark Kent con los anteojos pero es él


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 5, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! ! ! Lo que puede hacer una hermosa ucraniana con un caño ¡ ¡ ¡ *


caray!!! debo leer mas detenidamente de hoy en adelante...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 6, 2014)

naa como que Ucranianas mira la Rusas, no se quedan atrás ;-)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2014)

Las Portorriqueñas lo hacen mas facilito y sin tanto gimnasio 


******************************************


Hay montones de antiguos autómatas por Youtube , pero los que creo tienen una *precisión increible* son éstos :


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 11, 2014)

Las mejores platicas de TED

http://www.ted.com/playlists/171/the_20_most_popular_talks_of_a


----------



## nuk (Jul 11, 2014)

Williams X-Jet

Williams F107


----------



## Dario (Jul 12, 2014)

Quien se acuerda de Goro? que maestro el tipo que diseño el animatronic, que genio...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 12, 2014)

tra tra traeme la red amor 


posdata: se escucha como que estan cocinando carne en un sartén


----------



## papirrin (Jul 12, 2014)

Me parece familiar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2014)

Yo me olvidé de poner , que ellos fueron a ver pensando que era una mancha de aceite , un derrame de petróleo.

Quizás despué pusieron el aceite para hacer una fritanga de sardinetas


----------



## asherar (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Ardogan (Jul 19, 2014)

Gorilas!!!:












y partes siguientes


----------



## Dario (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## papirrin (Jul 25, 2014)

Guacala que asco, pero estan chistosas si es real XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 25, 2014)

pobre insecto no sobrevivió tanto años para que un idiota haga esto


----------



## papirrin (Jul 25, 2014)

Que paso SSTC me acabas de decir que soy el idiota mas grande del mundo 

he matado miles de esas cosas, las odio


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 25, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Que paso SSTC me acabas de decir que soy el idiota mas grande del mundo
> 
> he matado miles de esas cosas, las odio



Si eres dueño del vídeo si, de lo contrario esto _*no es la arena*_  solo digo que una cosa es matar un insecto que molesta Pafff, INRI y a otra cosa mariposa, pero hacer un vídeo metiendo le cables lo considero una idiotez *American idiot*.


 El insecto en si sobrevive y busca lugares que el ser humano descuida, es su naturaleza.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 26, 2014)

es un insecto que no es malo ni maliciosos, la cultura nos ha dicho que lo es, puede ser una plaga, pero hasta el humano lo es, como ya lo digeron si molesta rip y ya, pero lo veo y pienso en que lo que estan haciendo es tortutar al pobre insecto nisiquiera es algo "cientifico" solo hacen estimulos negativos, pero de forma permanente, es estupido tratar de replicar ese experimento


----------



## Dario (Jul 31, 2014)

Robots con 555?


----------



## Dario (Ago 2, 2014)

Jajaja... espectacular


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Carga 12.500 contenedores !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 15, 2014)




----------



## Yetrox (Ago 18, 2014)

Un buen Corredor...The Meet OutRunner


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2014)

Haciendo una Vaporera


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)




----------



## Dario (Ago 26, 2014)

ah malaya quien pudiera tener un lab de animatronica como este... jajaja....


----------



## asherar (Ago 27, 2014)

En algún momento hay que empezar, aunque sea de a poquito ...  Así algún día ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 27, 2014)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 30, 2014)

*El valiente vive hasta donde el cobarde quiere.*


----------



## Dario (Ago 31, 2014)

No me van a decir que no es una buena idea... jajaja...  con este tema del desempleo te haces una de estas y te vas a la peatonal jajaja


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2014)

El sistema de ingreso de la moneda habría que pensarlo mejor, también poner todo en una caja metálica, amurada y tras unas buenas rejas, y hasta tal vez un policía al lado, jeje, ... pero la idea está interesante.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 6, 2014)

hay que agregarle otro disco con numeros,para la quiniela,ponerle un led,para que ilumine los mensajes y quizas un zumbador
si,le faltan luces de colores,led, led ,sea lo que sea que siempre hay que ponerle led a la gente le gusta las lucesitas 
PD:
  ¿que hacia el gato ese alli?


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ... ¿que hacia el gato ese alli?



Viendo que no le metan gato por liebre !!!


----------



## Dario (Sep 6, 2014)

jajaja... talves le falten cosas o chiches, pero asi de basica esta re buena la idea  jaja


----------



## Nepper (Sep 7, 2014)

asherar dijo:


> El sistema de ingreso de la moneda habría que pensarlo mejor, también poner todo en una caja metálica, amurada y tras unas buenas rejas, y hasta tal vez un policía al lado, jeje, ... pero la idea está interesante.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> hay que agregarle otro disco con numeros,para la quiniela,ponerle un led,para que ilumine los mensajes y quizas un zumbador
> si,le faltan luces de colores,led, led ,sea lo que sea que siempre hay que ponerle led a la gente le gusta las lucesitas
> PD:
> ¿que hacia el gato ese alli?



¿Estan locos? ¿Que parte de "ganar dinero" no entienden?
Lo que ustedes dicen ya es mucho trabajo 


Dario dijo:


> jajaja... talves le falten cosas o chiches, pero asi de basica esta re buena la idea  jaja




Muy buen video, imprecionante el detalle en las instrucciones y el nivel de profecionalismo...


----------



## asherar (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola. Esto no es un video precisamente, entra en el "topic" en la categoría de "y más". 
Es un objeto que construí en javascript para que se vea como en 3D. 
Aún estoy resolviendo algunos pequeños detalles, pero por ahora ya le agregué sonido y 
movimiento errático para que parezca como que la turbina está "ronroneando". 
Tienen que entrar a este enlace:  http://www.anmaks.com  y hacer click en el botón que dice 
"Viper 3D en JavaScript ...".


----------



## Meta (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola:

Aprender a decidir en comprar una X-Box One o una PlayStation 4.





Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 9, 2014)

En vez de la venta de humo de de Solar Freaking Roadways, este es un proyecto que ayuda al desarrollo, educación, salud, empleo, etc:
Solar Freaking Grandmas 






http://www.barefootcollege.org/


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> En vez de la venta de humo de de Solar Freaking Roadways, este es un proyecto que ayuda al desarrollo, educación, salud, empleo, etc:
> Solar Freaking Grandmas
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPomvuEbU5k
> ...



Excelente video!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Meta (Sep 11, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zP7yP8hdLE



¿Está este documental en español?

No lo encuentro, a lo mejor está y todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2014)

Te revoco la piecita en 5 minutos 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=261086667418349


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 14, 2014)

Que lo patio!!!  lo que es el progreso


----------



## asherar (Sep 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te revoco la piecita en 5 minutos
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=261086667418349



En la escena final le revoca tanto que le tapa la toma de luz ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2014)

Cierto ! , no lo había notado  , esa habitación quedará con luz fija o a control remoto


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 16, 2014)

Excelente sensor de campo tanto en intensidad como la polaridad. Lastima que al integrado no lo tengo visto 






https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/FD/FDS8958A.pdf


----------



## reyvilla (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2014)

Oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!






 

Pasá tranquilo . . .






 

Me salvé de cuete !!!!






 

Balón endemoniado !


----------



## Dario (Sep 21, 2014)

Un video del amigo Ferney.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2014)

pucha  recién ahora entiendo para que es ese* capacitor coseno de Fφ * tan famoso y con razón es importante, claro el equipo funciona si no lo tenia al capacitor, pero a costa del consumo excesivo


----------



## nuk (Oct 1, 2014)

*Arte ! con battery ..!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2014)

Quem                                                arte


----------



## Dario (Oct 1, 2014)

De carazos...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 4, 2014)

*Cualquier parecido con la realidad, es mera coincidencia.*








​


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/brusspup/videos


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 16, 2014)

Una Robot Dancing, esta como quemada o sucia de grasa o veo mal vayaaa que cosas, y que cara tan tenebrosa  o antifaz de Bruja le han puesto estos chavales locos


----------



## Dario (Oct 16, 2014)

tanto dinero invertido y ninguna cara bonita...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 17, 2014)

es para evitar que se oxidaran los componentes del modelo....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 17, 2014)

un buen plegado del acrílico


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 24, 2014)

*Un buen reemplazo para sirena de ambulancia.*





​


----------



## phavlo (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amrJc9_iBPQ#t=385


----------



## Nepper (Oct 31, 2014)

phavlo dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amrJc9_iBPQ#t=385



7:43 :"Cantá, a vé" ... JAJA... encima te prepotea el loro


----------



## nuk (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Nepper (Nov 13, 2014)

JAJAJAJA XD
MUY BUENO EL FINAL!!!!!

The king on the mountain hill, es un clásico para ese tipo de videos
De aca que me quedó grabado


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2014)

Harmonograph


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 18, 2014)

Que liquido estarán usando para hacer tan efectivas flamas? Me impresiono como la sincronizan...






Otro sonido real de los quemadores.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 21, 2014)

con una bochita de heladera y in flyback, no me digas que no lo pensaste !!!


----------



## nuk (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

eh! compas no le dan un puchoncito para irnos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2014)

Aerolínea *UTA*ir


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 2, 2014)




----------



## tiago (Dic 4, 2014)

Le ha faltado probar con explosivos.

Salút.


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2014)

otro bueno


----------



## papirrin (Dic 4, 2014)

ya tienen  su PC-BRE?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2014)

Y que me santifique toda la informción  Aloyuyo 

 no queda reñido con lo XXX que se tenga guardado , digo , de repente , me parece ?


----------



## asherar (Dic 6, 2014)

Por si faltaba algo ... llegó el Circuit Bending !

fuente: http://hacedores.com/que-es-el-circuit-bending/


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 8, 2014)

No trabajo en el tema, por eso esta charla me parece interesante porque habla de la historia, de conceptos reducidos a la mínima expresión, un poco de historia... Como para pasar de desconocer el 100% a desconocer "solo" el 99% 
La da Hugo Scolnik, profesor de larga trayectoria en la UBA (y afuera también) en un café más como tertulia que como cátedra.
Y el audio se escucha y todo!!! (otras charlas te dan resolución 1024x768, pero de que sirve si no se escucha ).

Entretenido para un día de feriado lluvioso (hay más partes, pongo solo 1ra):


----------



## nuk (Dic 9, 2014)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2014)




----------



## nuk (Dic 11, 2014)

Saludos a todos! 

eso es muy interesante SSTC !

yo le veo un uso como para reemplazar Flex cable, como las de las laptops
tablets, equipos de audio, celulares, etc... que casi siempre llegan a dar problemas...

_tan solo seria diseñar (realizar una copia del flex en un CAD) y listo a imprimir _


----------



## Nepper (Dic 11, 2014)

huy no.... ya bastante problemas teníamos los electrónicos calculando secciones y longitudes de conductores y ahora nos agregan ¿"curvatura máxima y mínima" y "fatiga de los conductores"?

>_<


----------



## lagg070988 (Dic 11, 2014)

Permiso, tal vez ya lo habrán visto


----------



## papirrin (Dic 11, 2014)

ese es el probador de transistores mas loco que he visto 

cambiar un regulador por un transistor... XD


----------



## lagg070988 (Dic 11, 2014)

Todo ese canal de youtube está patas arriba, me gusta mas este, "con la mano en la cintura"


----------



## papirrin (Dic 11, 2014)

En La version 3 del probador de transistores, seguramente va a utilizar un transbordador espacial


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2014)

el ''transistor''  el un zener programable

la ficha donde coloca el ''transistor''  esta negra,seguro le explotaron algunos juasss


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 11, 2014)

nuk dijo:


> Saludos a todos!
> 
> eso es muy interesante SSTC !
> 
> ...



pensé en otra idea, pero la verdad la tuya es mejor... lejos mil veces 









lagg070988 dijo:


> Permiso, tal vez ya lo habrán visto
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANR6UeDIVaA



Si lo conozco, es el creador de *"Como medir un transistor TDA2030"*... Noooo realmente ese tipo es 100% coraje miren que yo soy mil transitores se fueron al infierno, pero este manda de a millones

*"vamos a probar diodos reguladores de voltage en este momento estoy con la mano en la cintura"* 



posdata: *de toyo morollo *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2014)

Si te gustan los patitos , tenés ganas y dinero . . . 



https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...903524034&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set


----------



## Nepper (Dic 14, 2014)

posteo la segunda parte, ya que se pone interesante por las historias y no tanto por la parte técnica.
Recalco principalmente cuando dice "Una persona tarda 1 año en aprender a hablar y 60 en aprender a callarse"

Además el mensaje que deja del "bitcoin", el dice "los empresarios colgandose de los techos para ver cual era el negocio"  ... cuando en realidad no había negocio, solo es una forma de "representar" un capital. El tema es además, ¿por que los empresarios fueron y a mi no me dijeron nada?, seguro que es porque soy un simio como los 39 millones de argentinos. No esta en nuestro "nivel de sueldo" saber esas cosas...


----------



## Nepper (Dic 16, 2014)

No muchos niños se reirían de esto, pero estoy seguro que muchos en el foro puede que les resulte  cómico.
http://tu.tv/videos/regular-show-el-ultimo-reproductor-de-la


----------



## nuk (Dic 17, 2014)




----------



## tiago (Dic 23, 2014)

Eeeesto es lo que a mí me gusta. Lo que ocurre es que le hubiese puesto una buena carga explosiva al final.






Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 30, 2014)




----------



## DannyR (Ene 1, 2015)

A alguien le paso algo similar en éstas fiestas?


----------



## tiago (Ene 2, 2015)

En éstas no, pero en otras ocasiones, varias veces.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Ene 2, 2015)

.


Una *MAQUINA* con todas sus letras en mayúscula, un diseño que tiene más de 45 años, aparte el profesionalismo de los pilotos. 






 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2015)

*! Un punto a favor de los humanos ¡*


----------



## papirrin (Ene 12, 2015)

Y como en las caricaturas, los regresan y pasa el barco pesquero y se los sube  dandoles una muerte a garrotazos,  que era de lo que huian  

Que imaginacion tengo xd mejor sigo durmiendo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2015)




----------



## Ardogan (Ene 13, 2015)




----------



## papirrin (Ene 13, 2015)

Aqui otra simpatica...






pero no esta subtitulada---


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Un punto a favor de los humanos ¡*


Eso está muy bien, pero también tenemos puntos en contra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Eso está muy bien, pero también tenemos puntos en contra.
> http://youtu.be/MNWLFKnHDuQ​



Un punto a favor no significa que ganamos el partido, mas bien vamos perdiendo "Por goleada" 

_____________________________________

Entrevista a Rod Eliott






_____________________________________


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2015)

Definitivamente se curó de sus problemas con el nervio ciático


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

Varios punto para los humanos, tal vez todavía tenemos esperanza


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2015)

*Generador de formas de onda ! Con humanos ¡*


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 24, 2015)

En tiempos de paz.... Jajaja the final countdown!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2015)

Halloween Costumes


----------



## asherar (Ene 28, 2015)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2015)

Lo hago todas las mañanas . . . antes de desayunar


----------



## asherar (Ene 30, 2015)

Calificado por el sitio "TECNO" como "nerdeada" ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2015)

Nerdada o no nerdada , quizás sería mas practico si el electroiman desplazara linealmente al martillo 

Y tener más en cuenta lo de acción y reacción , sin duda el soporte debe tener mayor masa que el "martillo" en si mismo


----------



## papirrin (Feb 11, 2015)

Si son amantes de Samsung y tiene arrumbado un iphone 6 por ahi en el baul, aqui unos experimentos para hacer en casa XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 12, 2015)

De él creador de la bolitar hurricane  les traigo este que ta piola. Yo lo intente hacer con sandias, pero no flotaron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Eppur si Flota


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eppur si Flota



ah! si si flotan flotan como los melones


----------



## elgriego (Feb 12, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Si son amantes de Samsung y tiene arrumbado un iphone 6 por ahi en el baul, aqui unos experimentos para hacer en casa XD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6y4hkF8JKo
> 
> ...



Digo Yo  Los Ifon 6 Los venden por docena el los eeuu,Porque en estos pagos ,cuestan mas 1800 Verdolagas

Pobre Siri ,Me la mataron 4 veces


----------



## papirrin (Feb 12, 2015)

Hice el experimento del globo y nanananananaiiiisss no funciona...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 13, 2015)

Este tipo es un groso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2015)

Buenísimo  , me hizo acordar que en la mayoría de las casas rodantes motorhome , la mesa se baja y se convierte en cama


----------



## Dario (Feb 15, 2015)

Este tipo tiene una fijacion insana con las camas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 16, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> Este tipo tiene una fijacion insana con las camas



Sep algo esencialmente útil para toda la vida, mientra sigan naciendo gente vamos a necesitar mas y mas cama.


----------



## Dario (Feb 16, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Sep algo esencialmente útil para toda la vida, mientra sigan naciendo gente vamos a necesitar mas y mas cama.



una cama por persona en un depto, no una cama en cada centimetro del depto


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Sep algo esencialmente útil para toda la vida, mientra sigan naciendo gente vamos a necesitar mas y mas cama.



   ​
*Esto sería un círculo vicioso*

La gente se hace en una cama

Si hay *mas* gente se necesitan *mas* camas

Si hay *mas* camas hay mas posibilidad de que se empleen para hacer *mas* gente 



    ​


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2015)

Vieron el diseño de la salidas de las turbinas del 787? Según la nasa con ello disminuyen el ruido en los aeropuertos
La segund foto es del 747-326B


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 17, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> *Esto sería un círculo vicioso*
> 
> La gente se hace en una cama
> ...



Seee negocio redondo vite


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2015)

Interesante...


----------



## Nepper (Feb 18, 2015)

no entiendo...
XD


----------



## asherar (Feb 19, 2015)

No te preocupes Nepper, que muchos dirán que entienden pero tampoco entienden ... sólo repiten la interpretación estándar en  forma muy convincente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2015)

Ver 2:57


----------



## asherar (Feb 24, 2015)

Hablando de leones ... vean esto por favor. 
Grupo de hombres Maasai les roban comida a 15 leones ... sin disparar una sola flecha ...


----------



## fabybu (Feb 25, 2015)

Es increíble como se alejan los animales cuando ven a los hombres caminando hacia ellos no?
Muy bueno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2015)

( Quizás las leonas ya hayan visto morir 53 leonas y entonces . . .  )


----------



## asherar (Feb 26, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ( Quizás las leonas ya hayan visto morir 53 leonas y entonces . . .  )



No sé si sea "ver morir". 
Tal vez, en otras oportunidades, mientras los leones estaban comiendo, los muchachos se les han aparecido desde atrás con lanzas envaselinadas, y ... blup   !.. y tal vez a las leonas no les gusta por ese lado ...


----------



## gevv (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## asherar (Mar 5, 2015)

Iba a postear unos enlaces picantes, ... pero veo que hay mucha ternura últimamente ... otra vez será.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

Picante . . .  Muajajajaj


----------



## asherar (Mar 6, 2015)

Mas bien algo así  bien ingenuo


----------



## asherar (Mar 6, 2015)

Este es más tranqui ... son dos parejas amigas cenando ... 
y mostrándose lo bien que les queda la ropa ... 
.............................................................................................
hasta que el "barbeta" no aguanta más y las tiene que frenar ... 
Pasa lo mismo en casa ... 

(parece que no deja acceder desde otro sitio)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2015)

Pa los que no lo vean (como yo)

http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/glorious-boobs-gifs-grope.gif


----------



## papirrin (Mar 6, 2015)

y la que sigue de la Salma Hayek tambien esta buena 

y yo que casi no soy lujurioso


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> y la que sigue de la Salma Hayek tambien esta buena
> 
> y yo que casi no soy lujurioso



Me pareció que dijeron (Escribieron) Salma Hayek


----------



## papirrin (Mar 6, 2015)

she is gorgeous!....

La Salma seria perfecta si fuera mi esposa XD


----------



## asherar (Mar 7, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pa los que no lo vean (como yo)
> 
> http://www.pbh2.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/glorious-boobs-gifs-grope.gif



Pícaro DOSMETROS: yo encuentro el enlace y vos te llevás los LIKES !!!  

Aguante FACEBOOK que no tiene mensajes irrelevantes !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## asherar (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 14, 2015)

Que nice!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2015)

Lo están usando en los muros de Alemania , para los bebedores de cerveza , se autosalpican 

Quitale el final : &feature=youtu.be


----------



## papirrin (Mar 14, 2015)

Este principio lo estan utilizando junto con chalecos fabricados con kevlar como proteccion personal, (liquidos no newtonianos)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 14, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Este principio lo estan utilizando junto con chalecos fabricados con kevlar como proteccion personal, (liquidos no newtonianos)



 

No, me parece que no


----------



## papirrin (Mar 14, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> No, me parece que no



Sip  lo vi en el discovery channel y me puse a investigar porque un liquido se hacia duro con una fuerza mecanica...

lo que explicaron en el discovery es que, en resumen, un chaleco de kevlar sirve para parar balas pero si se utiliza una arma punzocortante como un picahielo, las fibras del kevlar se abren y no sirven de nada, entonces le ponen un liquido similar a eso (antinewtoniano XD) para eliminar esa vulnerabilidad del kevlar, estaba buscando el video pero no lo encontre XD.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2015)

*Para el que le sobren unos morlacos ,se consigue en nuestras pampas!!!!
*

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-547174852-neverwet-aerosol-impermeabilizador-de-superficies-multi-uso-_JM_


----------



## tiago (Mar 15, 2015)

Mascletá dia 11


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 15, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Mascletá dia 11
> 
> https://youtu.be/IP_CfhzFxTA



unos morteritos mas y estamos igualando a bombardero de la  WW2 

Que lindo para estar ahi


----------



## tiago (Mar 17, 2015)

Poderoso disparo de pirotecnia Tomás, dia 11.


----------



## asherar (Mar 18, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Poderoso disparo de pirotecnia Tomás, dia 11.
> 
> https://youtu.be/IP_CfhzFxTA



Este es un buen método para quedarte irreversiblemente sin sistema auditivo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Dario (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## asherar (Mar 27, 2015)

A ver qué me dicen de esto: fotografía ultrarrápida: 

Hay para todos los gustos, y la última espectacular !

http://www.photron.com/index.php?cmd=gallery&cid=13&mv=13_01_arc_mcdl

http://www.photron.com/index.php?cmd=gallery&cid=13&mv=13_04_plasma_weld

http://www.photron.com/index.php?cmd=gallery&cid=9&mv=09_01_crush

http://www.photron.com/index.php?cmd=gallery&cid=9&mv=09_03_helmet

http://www.photron.com/index.php?cmd=gallery&cid=3&mv=03_03_raspberry


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2015)

En la ultima se me vino a la mente *ToKI* jajaja


----------



## nuk (Mar 27, 2015)

bendito adaptador...!!!


----------



## Dario (Mar 27, 2015)

nuk dijo:


> bendito adaptador...!!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/tGtJ5U_eeIU


Yo una vez tuve la desgracia de comprar una amoladora china que venia con ese tipo de enchufe... le corte la pata del medio y se acabo el prolema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2015)

Yo se la arranqué con una pinza


----------



## asherar (Mar 27, 2015)

Una cosa entre que no es natural pero tampoco del todo artificial ... 

El video https://vimeo.com/107168720











Fuente: 
http://www.newsner.com/es/2015/03/e...agua-pero-lo-que-salio-pasmo-a-todo-un-mundo/


----------



## Nepper (Mar 27, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2m9LSVeDZQ



El mundo es:
1) construido según la interacción
2) digital
3) Multiverso



"¿y si los humanos del futuro crearon simulaciones como en el GTA?"
, lo más seguro que la física no se comportaría tan bien como en la realidad, chocarías con la moto y volarías 30 metros en forma vertical por los aires , y estaría lleno de bugs... No creo ni que en millones de años el GTA deje de tener bugs...






"Los seres simulados no pueden saber si son simulados, porque los elementos que tienen son precisamente simulados. Al igual que los SIMS, nunca sabran si su mundo es simplemente una simulación ejecutada"
Puede que no me de cuenta que es una simulación... pero yo no se cocinar.... ¬_¬  ¡Y NO me prendí fuego! ...


----------



## asherar (Mar 28, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2m9LSVeDZQ



La lógica de la ignorancia llevada al extremo 
Nota 1: La base del argumento 1 es "algunos científicos argumentan que ... ". 
Lo cierto es que el mundo "nanoscópico" (sub-nanómetro) aún se está tratando de comprender después de 100 años de creada la Mecánica Cuántica, que es apenas lo mejorcito que ha funcionado hasta ahora.  
Nota 2: Que algo tenga estructura discreta no es prueba de que sea "manufacturado". Ejemplo: El azúcar es manufacturada por el hombre, el arena del mar no.  
Nota 3: Se basa en los argumentos anteriores como si aquéllos hubieran sido demostrados. 

La especialidad de los creyentes es la de plantear preguntas para las que no existe respuesta definitiva, 
ni método de análisis, a lo cual ellos atribuyen una respuesta igualmente incomprobable. 
Pero ¿ para qué razonar si podemos simplemente "creer" ? 
La idea detrás de la peli "Matrix" es justamente al opuesta: Neo se da cuenta que estaba siendo engañado.

Si se quiere comprender el tipo de videos como el anterior, es interesante ver lo que dice un científico real. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nz7Pml4oPY&feature=player_detailpage#t=2570
(se pueden activar los subtítulos)

Por las dudas que no lo conozcan es Richard Feynman, premio Nobel de  física y famoso autor de una serie de libros bastante conocido por su  edición bilingüe:  


Otra cosa: Últimamente ando medio lento. ¿ Será que me está dando "lag" ?

PD: 
Viendo los cortes del GTA, me dejó gratamente sorprendido la complejidad de las simulaciones que ya se pueden hacer.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=17&v=8gR7uaKiXIw


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2015)




----------



## papirrin (Abr 7, 2015)

Actualizacion en matematicas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 7, 2015)

Igual no estaba tan lejos *1440 *

esta es una burra 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=78&v=HJz1V8ERHm8


----------



## papirrin (Abr 7, 2015)

SSTC a esa maestra se le perdona todo XD.... 

los chavos no se dieron cuenta que ademas de no saber multiplicar tampoco sabe sumar puso 4+2=8


----------



## dearlana (Abr 8, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpPBc4ZUSlo&index=7&list=RDA1H8aPwIHY0



--------------------------

¡Jo jo jo!

"Agüita con el tio ese".


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> --------------------------
> 
> ¡Jo jo jo!
> 
> "Agüita con el tio ese".



lo increíble que dice la verdad, asi de mala es la justicia argentina


----------



## dearlana (Abr 8, 2015)

Aquí: A menos de 30 kilómetros:

Hace menos de un mes:

Entraron a robar varios ladrones en la casa de unos ancianos de 80 años.

A la vieja la ataron a una silla y le estuvieron dando golpes para que el viejo dijera donde tenía escondido el dinero.

Fíjense si fueron golpes que uno de ellos le partió un brazo a la vieja.

El viejo les dijo: No le peguen más que voy a buscar el dinero.

Y apareció con un 38.

Primero dio un disparo al suelo para ver si huían.

Al contrario:

Uno de ellos se abalanzó contra el viejo.

Tuvo la suerte de atinarle y se lo cargó ( El viejo al ladrón ).

Resultado:

El viejo a la carcel de por vida. Los otros ladrones consiguieron huir. 

------------------------------------------------

De todas formas, del post anterior me resultó gracioso la forma de expresarse. La forma de decir las cosas. Y lo de los agujeros con el 22.

A mi se me ocurre hacer eso y sale toda la familia corriendo.


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 9, 2015)




----------



## Nepper (Abr 9, 2015)

No entiendo, ¿Que mecanismo origina el movimiento? ¿puede ser la paletita en el hombro?, lo único que se me ocurre es que lo sopla para que la paletita oscile y mueva el resto del mecanismo...

igual, lo único que me impresiona en el video, es la paciencia....


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 9, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> No entiendo, ¿Que mecanismo origina el movimiento? ¿puede ser la paletita en el hombro?, lo único que se me ocurre es que lo sopla para que la paletita oscile y mueva el resto del mecanismo...
> 
> igual, lo único que me impresiona en el video, es la paciencia....



Una simple goma fijate en el minuto 2:49/50, y eso no es todo el robot hasta dispara


----------



## Dario (Abr 9, 2015)

el famoso paperbot ... tambien esta el helipaper r/c jaja...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 12, 2015)




----------



## nuk (Abr 14, 2015)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

A los 3:14 del primero . . .  edición de video , se ve el reflejo de quien rompe el tubo


----------



## elgriego (Abr 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A los 3:14 del primero . . .  edición de video , se ve el reflejo de quien rompe el tubo



Que bolazo lo del Trc,Se ve el reflejo! ,Ahora con respecto a prender una neon con la salida de la valvula magnetron ,un joven servidor efectuaba dicha prueba ,para saber si el magnetron de un  radar marino emitia y como estaba de potencia de acuerdo a la distancia en que la lampara se mantenia prendida,con magnetron nuevo de 10Kw ,en pulso corto,tenia que prender a 15 cmt!!!Que loco que estaba en esos tiempos.:loco:.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

Con todo mi respeto  :loco:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A los 3:14 del primero . . .  edición de video , se ve el reflejo de quien rompe el tubo



creer o reventar YO probé


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> creer o reventar _*YO probé*_




   ​

Afortunadamente Fogo  es malpensado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

Probó . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probó . . .




Solían decir que _*"Quién probó  volvió" *_


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 14, 2015)

_tan buena puede ser la red_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

Dirás mala . . .  que tenga cables de suministro finos y/o transformador chico , como unos de solo 2 KWatts que usan en algunos lares para que no se cuelguen, y  caiga la tensión . . . sería la única posibilidad 

En el video que explotan el CRT , fijate bien que ni apuntando estaba . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 15, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dirás mala . . .  que tenga cables de suministro finos y/o transformador chico , como unos de solo 2 KWatts que usan en algunos lares para que no se cuelguen, y  caiga la tensión . . . sería la única posibilidad
> 
> En el video que explotan el CRT , fijate bien que ni apuntando estaba . . .



bueno, me imagine que algo asi podría esta pasando... en cierta forma esta bueno, no tenes que ir a cambiar el aereo a cada rato 

 


_*posdata:*_ Ya se *DOSME* solo era para llevarte la contra, si note que lo hizo volar con una diapre


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 18, 2015)

No puedo dejar de ver esta serie de videos... por la maestría de los tipos, por los talleres impecables provistos de todo lo imaginable, las herramientas, y por supuesto los resultados finales. Da placer verlos trabajar.

Reparando hasta un rallador de queso empezando por restaurar fotos, estatuillas, relojes, instrumentos musicales...
Pongo el 1ro nomás, los demás videos son del mismo canal. Para seguirlos en secuencia ver que los videos sugeridos aparece #002, #003, etc. Voy por el #013 .






Aaaahhh... el 14 es el último...


```
Lista de reproducción:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J1NPW19AKs&list=PLhlRiB1q6TEhQL8AuOPFRzHJbAaUCQRXH
```


----------



## nuk (Abr 20, 2015)




----------



## Dario (Abr 21, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> https://youtu.be/3FpjcOWwiI4



La eterna pelea entre la fase y el neutro 


​


----------



## nuk (Abr 21, 2015)




----------



## Dario (Abr 21, 2015)

nuk dijo:


> https://youtu.be/3N4V_YdEhYM



jajaja... asi de facil huele a fake


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> jajaja... asi de facil huele a fake



el des balanceo del eje demuestra una gran fuerza  

 ...fuerza que solo los artefacto troll pueden lograr


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 21, 2015)

Mmmm, huele a pescado de hace una semana olvidado en el microondas. Apuesto a que en la ultima parte del video a la derecha tiene un ventilador o viento viniendo de ese lado.

[quote https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vela_solar]
La irradiancia en las inmediaciones de la órbita terrestre es de 1366 W/m2, lo que origina un empuje de 4,7 μN/m²[/quote]

FAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKEEE


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 21, 2015)

Ardogan dijo:


> FAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKEEE *  *



No me anden nombrando, que no tengo nada que ver.

Y, casualmente, lo que tapa la carpeta...


* ¿Será el Sol, o el viento?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2015)

Y Crookes lo dijo


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 21, 2015)

Tal cual, lo mejor para demostrar si es real...


*El vacío.*


Buehhh.

Al menos una campana de vidrio





Dario dijo:


> https://youtu.be/3FpjcOWwiI4



Me pregunto...
¿Cuantos de esos celulares, habrán sobrevivido?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y Crookes lo dijo
> 
> http://stonevintageradio.com/images/473.jpg
> 
> http://www.stonevintageradio.com/images/CrookesTube_Sled2.jpg



Me parece que también lo dijo *"cuek"*

Ahora, hablando en serio.
La turbina solar es un concepto bastante viejito.
Se hace un embudo invertido, que recolectará el airte que se calienta dentro del mismo, y por efecto chimenea, puede mover las aspas de la turbina.





Más detalles.

https://felix123.wordpress.com/2007/04/23/torre-solar-en-fuente-el-fresno/

E aquí una imagen más detallada.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 22, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> jajaja... asi de facil huele a fake



Mas allá de todos los datos técnicos que aportaron los foristas respectivos...

No se si en esas condiciones funciona, pero yo vi uno que estaba al "vacío", por lo que no había aire, fluido o rozamiento que se oponga al movimiento, dos paletas, ambas pintadas con negro y blanco en forma alternadas, eran movidas con una luz incandescente desde afuera.
Eso sería para explicar que la luz se comporta como corpúsculo, ya que aplica el concepto básico con el que el "agua" hace mover una noria.
Lo que si se, es que la fuerza generada es mínima, solo para fines experimentales y nada mas...

Este no es el que vi, pero es el mismo principio...


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 22, 2015)

Por supuesto que funciona, pero como dices, la fuerza generada es despreciable.

Sin embargo, eso en el espacio puede aprovecharse para propulsión.
Ya fué presentada por Carl Sagan en la versión original de *Cosmos*(1978 aprox.)

E aquí algunos ejemplos.
















Frase extraida de wikipedia.
De las velas solares se ha dicho que son "la única tecnología conocida que algún día podría llevarnos a las estrella.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 23, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Por supuesto que funciona, pero como dices, la fuerza generada es despreciable.
> 
> Sin embargo, eso en el espacio puede aprovecharse para propulsión.
> Ya fué presentada por Carl Sagan en la versión original de *Cosmos*(1978 aprox.)



El problema en el espacio no es el combustible sino el viaje 






fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:fftopic:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2015)




----------



## nuk (Abr 27, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 28, 2015)

este es *fake* o *true*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2015)

Mas barato 







Ratenergía Ratinfinita ya que el Rat no labora


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 28, 2015)

la rata negra te juega en contra  no quiere caminar mira como frena la rueda "Rata trolleando a la vista"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 5, 2015)

Emocionate y llora 











si lo ve el ruso tiene un orgasmo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2015)

El del primer video  hijue  que lo fusilen


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 5, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El del primer video  hijue  que lo fusilen



es el mismo tipo y son el mismo televisor solo no andaba un cañon


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2015)




----------



## nuk (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 8, 2015)

El britanico que le falta la tuerca  sabia que no se iba a terminar el video hasta que lo destrulla al destornillador


----------



## yosimiro (May 9, 2015)

Si lo vamos a hacer, hagámoslo bién.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 10, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Si lo vamos a hacer, hagámoslo bién.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv70f-yFT3U



Le coloco el disparador en el medio


----------



## Ardogan (May 10, 2015)

Trabajaría de mecánico de automóviles para usar una de estas:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 10, 2015)

mira que vayas con la sillita y te cruzas con la fosa.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 10, 2015)

La caja de herramientas perfecta.


----------



## Dario (May 11, 2015)

Un lindo experimento...


----------



## shevchenko (May 11, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Emocionate y llora
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFw...d=Awef78YtWmc&annotation_id=annotation_611018
> 
> ...



 yo le hago lo mismo que le hiso al tv del segundo video. lo ca a patadas!!
yo reciclaba asta la madera.... ni hablemos de toda esa electronica y saco una ferrita con la pinza....  me siento indignado. jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 11, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> yo le hago lo mismo que le hiso al tv del segundo video. lo ca a patadas!!
> yo reciclaba asta la madera.... ni hablemos de toda esa electronica y saco una ferrita con la pinza....  me siento indignado. jajaja



lo mismo pienso a lo primero todo bien  dije wow!!!  si no lo arreglo tengo para entretenerme todo un mes, pense seria como encontrar la contraseña de la cuenta de *fogonazo* 

y ya cuando vi el segundo  cambio toda expectativa 2 parlantes estéreos


----------



## anajesusa (May 16, 2015)

Comparto este video, es un tuto para hacer fotos congeladas, saludos a tuticuanti


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-6totcShQU



Cuando me siento aburrido, *! Persigo al gato ¡* 


​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-6totcShQU



ta buena,,, la idea por fin un Arduino le dio utilidad a esa disquetera que nunca supimos como reciclar,,, sino habra tirado como MIL


----------



## Dario (May 20, 2015)

Este tambien esta muy bueno, siguiendo con el tema


----------



## Dario (May 21, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> La caja de herramientas perfecta.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GFnYRUyBQg4​


y cuanto sera que vale una cosa asi???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2015)

De remate , va por 500 euritos en España y le faltan 3 horas , 
Envío:
No se puede enviar a Argentina :

http://www.ebay.es/itm/CEL-Power-8-...578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4cbd00d2

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Power8-workshop/281689931229?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30071%26meid%3D12402884a4fa455ebb936cbbe7cff832%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D10%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D271870394578


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2015)

Una epidemia de troll "fallo todo" se esta haciendo presente en *yuotube *y sin la mas mínima de la vergüenza hablan como si supieran todo lo referido a la electrónica. reí y sentí vergüenza ajena


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2015)

O sea que no es un ladron de Julios , es un ladrón de Augustos ?  

Condensador electrolítico , no dijo ni capacitor , ni capacitador , bien ahí !

Ese díodo  ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2015)

El mosfet transistor y un pote misterioso


----------



## Nepper (May 22, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Una epidemia de troll "fallo todo" se esta haciendo presente en *yuotube *y sin la mas mínima de la vergüenza hablan como si supieran todo lo referido a la electrónica. reí y sentí vergüenza ajena
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbqTCysgAFk



No lo puedo ver... me rompe la paciencia.... y mirá que yo tengo paciencia  ... Además que no se le escucha NADA...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 23, 2015)




----------



## nuk (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2015)

Buenisimo, ¿quien se apunta para estudiar español???


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2015)

*El pimentero que apaga (literalmente) la tecnología.*











Hadock​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2015)

aja ahi hay que atacar, el pimentero  con que ahi lo escondían


----------



## asherar (Jun 4, 2015)

Qué fácil que lo pone la publicidad !
No creo que siendo tan adictos acepten tranquilamente el misterioso "corte" de la wifi ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> Qué fácil que lo pone la publicidad !
> No creo que siendo tan adictos acepten tranquilamente el misterioso "corte" de la wifi ...



*Sujeto sin wifi*:_Hola policía, me acabo de quedar sin WIFI,, aja, aja, bueno pero alguien me tiene que solucionar esto no ¡? No,,, NO¡?

tu, tu, tu... ♫♬♭


----------



## asherar (Jun 5, 2015)

Yo digo que si descubren que fue la madre, la acogotan hasta que apaga el pimentero.


----------



## nuk (Jun 7, 2015)

solo me pareció interesante...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 9, 2015)

*Descubren una bacteria que es capaz de lograr que los edificios se reparen a sí mismos.








**


Información en español.*​


----------



## asherar (Jun 15, 2015)

nuk dijo:


> solo me pareció interesante...
> 
> https://youtu.be/qPIHJRIpLRk



Bueno, a mi no me da la cuenta: 1 kg de algo no se puede convertir en 3 kg de otra cosa a menos que le agreguen 2 kg de alguna otra cosa más. Evidentemente algo se perdió en la traducción.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 15, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> Bueno, a mi no me da la cuenta: 1 kg de algo no se puede convertir en 3 kg de otra cosa a menos que le agreguen 2 kg de alguna otra cosa más. Evidentemente algo se perdió en la traducción.



*Debe referirse a la captura de oxígeno atmosférico para tal "conversión"...*

En otras palabras, dice que 1 kilo de plastico, contamina produciendo 3 kilos de co2, arruinando miles de litros de aire.


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 15, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> *Debe referirse a la captura de oxígeno atmosférico para tal "conversión"...*
> 
> En otras palabras, dice que 1 kilo de plastico, contamina produciendo 3 kilos de co2, arruinando miles de litros de aire.



Yo también me pregunte lo mismo cuando vi el video, pero sí, como dice arriba la atmósfera aporta y mucho.

Suponiendo que el carbono viene del combustible y el O2 de la atmósfera:
M(CO2) = M(C) + M(O2) = M(C) + 2 M(O)
Tabla periódica mediante:
M(C) ~ 12u
M(O) ~ 16u

M(CO2) = 28u que es ~ 2.3 veces M(C).
No es 3 como dice el video porque la reacción química (estequiometría) no es tan simple como C + O2 -> CO2, sino que puede ser algo como
C2F4 + O2 + 2 H2O → 2 CO2 + 4 HF

El balance de masa depende de esa ecuación química.

Otro dato interesante!!!: producimos 1Kg por día de CO2 por persona, es decir, perdemos ~ 400 gramos de peso solo por respirar.
Excusa para no hacer ejercicio... no contribuir al cambio climático 

Si precisamos 600 gramos de oxigeno, y la concentración atmosférica es ~21%, y la densidad del aire es ~1.3Kg/m3, cada persona requiere un volumen de:
0.6Kg/(1.3 Kg/m3 *0.21) =2,2m3 =>> nosotros "arruinamos" 2200 litros de aire por día 
Por eso ventilar una vez al día el ambiente, no solo para que entre oxigeno sino también para que salga nuestro CO2 (y en algunos casos agregaría metano  aunque esto último podría ser un mecanismo evolutivo para garantizar la aireación de la cueva).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 15, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> * produciendo 3 kilos de co2, arruinando miles de litros de aire.*


*

y en un lapso de tiempo muy corto  y pinta toda una pared *


----------



## Dario (Jun 16, 2015)

Hablando de cosas de ciencia, hace un par de semanas creo, comparti el video de mas abajo, hoy me encontre con esto al abrir mi facebook...  supuestamente la fuente es un facebook de history latinoamerica. es de history channel... PD: (yo no lo doy por verdadero... )
http://ar.tuhistory.com/noticias/la...-la-realidad-no-existe-hasta-que-es-observada


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 16, 2015)

En el concepto sobre la teoría de la ranura el patrón no cambia por la polaridad de la luz en si se ingresa en la paradoja de si "el electrón es materia o energía" y no creo que el universo quede quieto hasta que un objeto sea animado  dado que "el universo es perpetuo movimiento" por lo que se gestan billones y billones de animaciones al mismo tiempo... bueno no mas fisica

saludo


----------



## asherar (Jun 18, 2015)

Dario dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2m9LSVeDZQ



Esto me parece que ya lo hemos hablado en algún momento aquí en el foro ... 
incluso yo comenté algo sobre que no eran argumentos muy sólidos.

Lo que me traía hoy acá era que encontré este viejo video en la compu





y me hizo acordar a una aplicación: 






y me hizo pensar cómo una idea aparentemente loca como levantar un auto con mangueras puede ser aprovechada para generar tecnología, al menos para entretenimiento como es el water-jet o como se llame.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## asherar (Jun 21, 2015)

El #2, de los 12 <--> 13 "monitos", es el más difícil.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=M7-z_ZRcKEE#t=237


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 21, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> El #2, de los 12 <--> 13 "monitos", es el más difícil.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=M7-z_ZRcKEE#t=237



ya lo deduje y lo deje anotado debajo del video de youtube


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2015)

Le quita una feta a cada uno y con eso hace el siguiente


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 23, 2015)

*Un Robot Gimnasta con un PIC como sistema de control.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## papirrin (Jun 30, 2015)

Les vengo a presumir mi nuevo y flamante... cuasi terminado proyecto... 

se trata de un dispensador de agua en dos sabores... 

consiste en seleccionar el sabor y el numero de tasas, y tiene un flotador que indica si se termino un contenedor. actualmente esta en perfecta operacion a pesar de estar armado en un protoboard y sin filtros EMI y rarezas de esas, tiene dos bombas de agua que consumen aproximadamente 2A cada una, al principio estaba alimentado el microcontrolador con el mismo transformador y no fallaba , despues puse otro transformador de menor capacidad solo para disminuir consumo, lo sorprendente es que sin aislamiento de los motores el microcontrolador trabaja al 100%, sin reseteos ni nada...

sin mas preambulo comparto el video de demo... XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## asherar (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Nepper (Jul 17, 2015)

Todo bien, pero alguien me la puede traducir?... mas o menos agarro lo que dice, pero quiero estar seguro y reirme más XD


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 18, 2015)

*¡Qué forma de tocar la guitarra!* 
*Mejor dicho, dos guitarras al mismo tiempo.* 





​


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 18, 2015)

Genio!!!










Nepper dijo:


> Todo bien, pero alguien me la puede traducir?... mas o menos agarro lo que dice, pero quiero estar seguro y reirme más XD



El script sería algo así:
Something went terribly wrong,
terribly, terribly wroooong,
the reason you are hearing this terribly song
is that something went terribly wroong.

Something aparently brawled <<-- no estoy muy seguro de "brawled"
completely and terribly brawled
the server is on fire and there is a head of smoke
I guess something apparently brawwwwled.

>Whaaaaaat ha-ppened?
We don't exactly knooooww
>Wheeeeree was it?
that's where we are trying to go <<-- tampoco muy seguro de esto
try again I guess.

Something went terribly wrong,
terribly, terribly wroooong,
the reason you are hearing this terribly song
is that something went terribly wroong.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
La traducción
Algo salió terriblemente maaal
terrible, terriblemente maaaaaaalll,
la razon por la que escuchas esta terrible canción
es que algo salió terriblemente maaaaaalll.

Algo aparentemente reventooo, (nota: revento, atascó, imaginar tirar un tren de engranajes trabado, o una transmisión echando humo) ("la palmó" dirían los españoles)
completa y terriblemente reventoooo
el servidor está en llamas y hay una columna de humo
creo que algo aparentemente reventoooo.

>Queeeee pa-só?
No sabemos exactamente
>Dooooonde paso?
hacia ahí estamos tratando de ir
traten de vuelta creo.

Algo salió terriblemente maaal
terrible, terriblemente maaaaaaalll,
la razon por la que escuchas esta terrible canción
es que algo salió terriblemente maaaaaalll.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2015)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 26, 2015)

Lo voy a agregar a mi flotilla.




No se si eliminar la "Testa Rosa", o el "Diábolo".


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 27, 2015)

*El efecto Magnus

*Aquí en México, a este efecto le llamamos "Chanfle"
No sé si este peculiar nombre se deba a la película *El Chanfle*, que dirigió Enrique Segoviano y como protagonista, a Roberto Gómez Bolaños. "Chespirito"

Podría parecer que sí, ya que la palabra Chanfle, también tiene las letras CH que caracterizan a varios de éstos personajes.
El Chavo del Ocho, La Chilindrina, El Chompiras, El Chapulín Colorado, El Dr. Chapatín y hasta el mismo Chespirito.





 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2015)

Ahora entiendo que la bruja me pedía :

- " Ésta noche quiero efecto Magnus"


----------



## asherar (Jul 28, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora entiendo que la bruja me pedía :
> 
> - " Ésta noche quiero efecto Magnus"



Ai dont getit !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2015)

Remake de la película _*"Lo que el viento se llevó"*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2015)

Esa banda tiene un par de simpatizantes menos . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2015)

Elvis Presley haciendo playback , ver exactamente segundo 12


----------



## Nepper (Ago 12, 2015)

No hay que tocar dos guitarras al mismo tiempo para demostrar que uno es bueno...


----------



## J2C (Ago 12, 2015)

.


 Don *8,686 dB* alguna vez escucho a este argentino:





 



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nepper (Ago 16, 2015)

Como siempre, internet te lleva de una cosa a la otra... pero es interesante mirarlo. A algunos le servirá, a otros no. Me parece una buena guía para transmitir una idea, tambien puede ser aplicado al postear en el foro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 22, 2015)

para Nepper,,, esto pasa cuando mezclas las busquedas


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 22, 2015)




----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 28, 2015)




----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 29, 2015)

WalkCar Japan:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2015)

*Vehículo pendular "Todo Terreno"*​


----------



## fausto garcia (Ago 31, 2015)

Saludos compañeros 
A este juguete le podría dar mil usos.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 31, 2015)

Un arma letal...XD si no mata por lo menos deja ciego al enemigo .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 3, 2015)

Quiero uno de éstos. ​ 
*Terrafugia TF-X*


----------



## papirrin (Sep 3, 2015)

Me declaro un ferviente defensor de la electrónica, pero nunca le confiaría mi vida ni la de mi familia a un vehículo de esos aunque esten hermosos. XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 6, 2015)

para juntar las resistencia y componentes de una pasada. De la mesa al envase


----------



## Dario (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Dario (Sep 8, 2015)

Yo quiero una de estas maquinitas  y un 3Desimo


----------



## Dario (Sep 10, 2015)

Y que opinan de esto???


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## elgriego (Sep 23, 2015)

Me Impresiono este.

Obvio que bromatologia no lo permitiria pero......


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Me Impresiono este.
> 
> Obvio que bromatologia no lo permitiria pero......
> 
> ...



Yo le entro  asi se hace el helado !!!


Bromatologia se puede ir a lavar las


----------



## elgriego (Sep 23, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Don *8,686 dB* alguna vez escucho a este argentino:
> ...



Increible version la de cacho,recuerdo haberla visto en vivo.

Aqui le dejo don Juanka a los pibes que grabaron la version original de esta hermosa cancion y danza Griega.

 Bueno no tan pibes ahora.

Compuesta Por Mikis Theodorakis en un estilo denominado Sirtaki en 1964,basado en una trabajo anterior tambien compuesto por el.

Interpretada en Bouzouki por

Kostas papadopoulos.

           y

Lakis Karnezis.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 27, 2015)

Como limpiar la punta de nuestro cautin:






Como calcular RT // facilmente:







Desoldar un IC o Base facilmente:







Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 3, 2015)

*¡Fantástico!





*​


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 10, 2015)

Como se hacía la música de los juegos de los 80. Forma de onda, canales, muy interesante:






Ah sí, en el mismo canal habla de gráficos (cuando las computadoras tenían decenas de KB de ram), lo que para los que trasteamos con micros es normal:


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 11, 2015)

フリスクスタンガン制作編


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2015)

.













Este es Universal   !!!!!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## yosimiro (Oct 14, 2015)

Miren como *empalma* este muchacho.






Este, me estuvo espiando.


----------



## asherar (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 18, 2015)

人間のような自然な歩き方をするロボット




FANUCのゲ 日本技術力の粋


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> http://youtu.be/CkKr1e_S3Vg



Con este video aprendí 2 cosas: Una que me tengo que meter el arduino en el bolsillo y la segunda que donde van a ir a parar lo miles de obreros  La automatización debe tener un control o como se creen que van a vender   producís un millón al día y a quien se las vendes


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Con este video aprendí 2 cosas: Una que me tengo que meter el arduino en el bolsillo y la segunda que donde van a ir a parar lo miles de obreros  La automatización debe tener un control o como se creen que van a vender   producís un millón al día y a quien se las vendes




 Bueno, Supuestamente cuando eso ocurra,seran los empresarios los que distribuyan el dinero gratuitamente, para que la gente continue consumiendo.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 18, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Con este video aprendí 2 cosas: Una que me tengo que meter el arduino en el bolsillo y la segunda que donde van a ir a parar lo miles de obreros  La automatización debe tener un control o como se creen que van a vender   producís un millón al día y a quien se las vendes



Aqui todo es automatizado, empezando que un robot te guarda la bici, el coche y el proximo año un taxi robot lo lleva a casa, para el próximo verano un robot traductor ayudara a los turistas extranjeros, se quedaran muchos taxistas y traductores sin empleo?

Ni para que le cuento el ultimo modelo del baño o lavado.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 18, 2015)

Siempre habrá que hacer, si no tienes trabajo de obrero te haces técnico en robots, y a veces se generan mas oportunidades como por ejemplo al haber internet decían que desaparecerían las bibliotecas y despedirían a los bibliotecarios eso fue cierto ya hay pocas bibliotecas en relación a la población pero cuantos cybers hay y cuanta gente se mantiene de eso.


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 18, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Siempre habrá que hacer, si no tienes trabajo de obrero te haces técnico en robots, y a veces se generan mas oportunidades como por ejemplo al haber internet decían que desaparecerían las bibliotecas y despedirían a los bibliotecarios eso fue cierto ya hay pocas bibliotecas en relación a la población pero cuantos cybers hay y cuanta gente se mantiene de eso.



Muy cierto hay que ir avanzando con la tecnología,  Arduino fue inventado por un Colombiano, ahora es la plataforma de la robótica y sistemas de control didácticos del mundo. 

En las ferias de Ceatec Japan se ven muchas cosas que ni se imaginan:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 18, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Siempre habrá que hacer, si no tienes trabajo de obrero te haces técnico en robots, y a veces se generan mas oportunidades como por ejemplo al haber internet decían que desaparecerían las bibliotecas y despedirían a los bibliotecarios eso fue cierto ya hay pocas bibliotecas en relación a la población pero cuantos cybers hay y cuanta gente se mantiene de eso.



Un libro es un materia certificado una pagina la hace cualquiera tu mismo sabes el riesgo que corres al leer algo por internet... El punto es que en lo que es socio-comercial y socio-laboral no es rentable para ningún gobierno... según tu teoría das por aprobado la super población tecnológica en tanto domotica (yo hablaba en tanto a industria) Saldrá una maquina que repara maquinas o se auto repare y o se cambie por obsolescencia el punto se vuelve critico cuando la sociedad avanza si haber controlado una etapa socio-cultural o desarrollo evolutivo... en fin me canse de hablar del tema 





yosimiro dijo:


> Miren como *empalma* este muchacho.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFvZjbIhlOo
> 
> ...



nadie te copio los dos métodos son mas viejos que la escarapela  el de conexión de cable telefónico venían en los viejos chassis de televisor y el de la tarjeta no aclaro que sino fijas los componente con pegamento con el tiempo bailan


----------



## papirrin (Oct 18, 2015)

yo no hablo de que es mejor o peor yo hablo de una realidad, y claro que no apruebo la forma de vida del ser humano, me parece absurdo que pase la mitad de su vida trabajando, cuando las personas de campo con poco trabajo y pocas necesidades y siendo auto suficientes viven felices desafortunadamente no depende de mi lo que quiera hacer o como se quiera complicar la vida la humanidad pero es una verdad irrefutable que mientras exista una necesidad va a haber trabajo.


----------



## chclau (Oct 19, 2015)

Para mi el mundo "desarrollado" se acerca a una crisis inminente, miles de trabajos desapareceran y no estoy seguro para nada de que se creen trabajos nuevos que los reemplacen.

Como era la maldicion china o japonesa? 
Ojala que te toque vivir tiempos interesantes...

Y bueno. Aburridos no vamos a estar.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 19, 2015)

¿Pero que no es alrevez? ¿un robot de esos cuantos obreros puede reemplazar? ¿Unos 5!
Y el trabajo que consiguen los ingenieros electrónicos los vendedores de robots los transportistas los fabricantes de robots los técnicos de mantenimiento los programadores los ingenieros de neumática. Y no se que habrá mas detras de la fabricación de un robot, afortunadamente todavía esta lejos el día en que se diseñen solos, se vendan solos, se distribuyan solos etc.
Mi esposa trabaja en una maquiladora de general motores que tiene robots que hacen el trabajo mas rápido y ella tiene trabajo gracias a que la maquina no tiene la capacidad de autoinspeccionarce sola ella gana bien o mejor que un obrero con menos trabajo, solo revisa que el producto este bien.
¿En la exposición misma de esos robots cuantos empleos no se generaron? Publicistas, los montadores de los stands, los restaurantes, los coordinadores, taxista, hoteleros etc etc y etc.
Como decía einstein la energía no se crea ni se destruye simplemente se transforma. El chiste es que la gente se transforme de ser obrero a ser algo mas y listo.


----------



## chclau (Oct 19, 2015)

No, para mi no es al reves.

Miles de obreros quedan sin trabajo y el diseño, mantenimiento, etc. de las maquinas que lo reemplazan necesita mucha menos gente. No he consultado estadisticas ni se si es facil encontrar ese dato, es solo mi impresion. Ademas de que no es automatica la reubicacion de un operario en un mercado que requiere como minimo de tecnicos calificados.

No es la primera revolucion de este estilo, basta recordar las masivas migraciones del campo a la ciudad, con sus efectos buenos y malos, asi como muchisimos otros oficios manuales que practicamente han desaparecido (lavandera/o, costurero/a, vendedores al por menor de huevos, gallinas, leche, pan, etc. etc todos reemplazados por supermercados).

En cuestion de poco tiempo habra vehiculos robot y la cantidad de gente que se quedara sin trabajo, a mas del efecto que tendra eso en nuestras ciudades, es impredecible.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 19, 2015)

Pues quizás tengan razón, veremos dijo el ciego XD....
Con respecto a los robots taxis, se olvidan de los empleos que se van a crear para el "rescate" de esos vehículos que se queden atascados sin saber que hacer y los demás trabajos que se vayan a generar. 
No existe un mundo utópico en que las maquinas no tengan fallas y sean auto sustentables ese es mi punto.


----------



## asherar (Oct 19, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> No, para mi no es al reves.
> 
> Miles de obreros quedan sin trabajo y el diseño, mantenimiento, etc. de las maquinas que lo reemplazan necesita mucha menos gente. No he consultado estadisticas ni se si es facil encontrar ese dato, es solo mi impresion. Ademas de que no es automatica la reubicacion de un operario en un mercado que requiere como minimo de tecnicos calificados.
> 
> ...



Si como consecuencia de lo que señalas en tu primer párrafo se produce un retorno masivo hacia los centros menos poblados, o el campo, sería la solución al problema que describes en el segundo. Pero es poco probable. Lo que es más factible, siempre especulando "a ojo", es que el desempleo alcance cada vez más los niveles de mayor nivel de instrucción, lo que hace que cada vez más "ésta gente" se tenga que dedicar a tareas de tipo administrativo (puaj!). Conozco muchos ingenieros electrónicos que se han tenido que dedicar a gerencia de ventas porque en paises como Argentina, las empresas la única investigación que hacen es la investigación de mercado.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 19, 2015)

> Si como consecuencia de lo que señalas en tu primer párrafo se produce un retorno masivo hacia los centros menos poblados, o el campo, sería la solución al problema que describes en el segundo. Pero es poco probable



Hay otro punto importante como para finalizar mi comentario al respecto... 

Desde un punto de vista de los gobiernos no es costeable que los obreros en su totalidad pierdan su trabajo porque las maquinas no causan impuestos por el producto de su trabajo y un obrero si, una maquina no vota y un obrero si (en el caso de las democracias), y se puede ejemplificar, en la empresa donde labora mi señora esposa es uan empresa japonesa y el señor gobierno los invita a trabajar aca dandoles el terreno en comodato y ofreciendoles estimulos fiscales, la empresa puede traer toda su tecnologia y personal que guste, pero como requisito tiene que cubrir una cuota en porcentaje trabajadores mexicanos (especificamente de la region) con un sueldo estipulado, si la empresa los tiene espantandole las moscas a los robots es su problema.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 19, 2015)

Bueno ya estamos *re off topic *



papirrin dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista de los gobiernos no es costeable que los obreros en su totalidad pierdan su trabajo porque las maquinas no causan impuestos por el producto de su trabajo y un obrero si, una maquina no vota y un obrero si (en el caso de las democracias),



tengo la leve sospecha que no entiende nada de política y que muy como sabes de como se maneja una sociedad


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 19, 2015)

Of, of, of, *of topic*

Aquí,(Argentina) hay un ejemplo simple.

Un tren de carga, transporta mucho, *mucho* más que un camión.

Sin embargo, se desmantelaron todos los trenes de carga, y se fomento a los camiones....

Por supuesto, son muchos más los camioneros, que los maquinistas(hablo de empleos...).

Con lo que se intuye, que para que la máquina avance,* debe haber un humano que esté dispuesto a habilitarla.*

Esto ya se trato en *"actualidad tecnológica"*


----------



## papirrin (Oct 19, 2015)

> tengo la leve sospecha que no entiende nada de política y que muy como sabes de como se maneja una sociedad


eso no es politica, es una politica economica, como referencia estuve un ejercicio en la tesoreria municipal llevando la cuenta publica de un municipio. te se decir hasta de que pata cojean los politicos. 



> La política económica —también economía aplicada o economía normativa— es el conjunto de estrategias y acciones que formulan los gobiernos y en general el Estado para conducir e influir sobre la economía de los paíse


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 19, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Of, of, of, *of topic*
> 
> Aquí,(Argentina) hay un ejemplo simple.
> 
> ...



*ofofofooffoofofofofofofofofoTOPIC*

usted, usted... si usted sabe  de eso hablo


----------



## asherar (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Ardogan (Oct 21, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> No, para mi no es al reves.
> 
> Miles de obreros quedan sin trabajo y el diseño, mantenimiento, etc. de las maquinas que lo reemplazan necesita mucha menos gente. No he consultado estadisticas ni se si es facil encontrar ese dato, es solo mi impresion. Ademas de que no es automatica la reubicacion de un operario en un mercado que requiere como minimo de tecnicos calificados.
> 
> ...



Coincido, el tema es que la tecnología está haciendo obsoleto el modelo económico que tenemos ahora. 

Hasta ahora la tecnología venía reemplazando músculo (tractores, máquinas excavadoras, etc) y tareas muy específicas y/o repetitivas (ajustar una tuerca en una línea de producción).
Pero la electrónica va ganando inteligencia, mejor dicho, la inteligencia electrónica es cada vez más barata y accesible, hay software para reconocimiento del habla, sistemas de visión, navegación autónoma, etc.
No falta mucho (algunas décadas) para que el software pueda reemplazar a contadores, abogados, camioneros, taxistas, cajeros de comercios... las máquinas van adquiriendo mayor capacidad cognitiva.
¿Qué sentido económico va a tener contratar gente si todo se puede hacer más rápido, barato, de mejor calidad con máquinas y software?. ¿Qué pasaría cuando hayan empresas/fábricas sin gente?.

¿Como la gente va a conseguir un trabajo para sustentarse?. ¿Será que la tecnología hará obsoleto hasta el mismo concepto de trabajo?.
El peor "remedio" sería que el estado empiece a subsidiar empresas para tener humanos, porque los van a tener en la peor condición posible para cobrar el subsidio, sin hacer nada productivo.
En Suiza hubo proyectos de ley para que cada suizo cobre un monto anual sin hacer nada a cambio:
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/swiss-consider-welfare-overhaul-guaranteed-minimum-income/
Tampoco me termina de convencer...
En algunos lugares se empieza a hablar de trabajar 6 horas por día... ¿quizás para el 2050 estaremos trabajando 4 horas diarias? (va a ir mucho más tiempo los hij@s a la escuela que lo que trabajan los padres).

En fin, muchas preguntas abiertas, es una época muy interesante...


----------



## Nepper (Oct 21, 2015)

Me sumo al offtopic, yo actualmente trabajo con robots industriales.
Yo viví el claro ejemplo, donde una pieza que la armaban en conjunto 15 personas por turno (son 3 turnos, total de 45 personas) fue reemplazado por 4 robots. La mayoría de esa gente, como dice asherar, estaba muy feliz golpeando con sus martillos y apretando botones. No digo que así hay que ser feliz, pero esa era su vida, y por ello no continuaron estudiando o no terminaron la secundaria.
Cuando llegaron los 4 robots, estos trabajaban con solo 2 personas por turno (estaba prevista 1 por turno). ¿Y las otras 39?... bueno... POR SUERTE habían venido varios robots mas a hacer piezas nuevas y no se echo a nadie, solo se las derivó... pero ¿alguna de esas personas fueron a parar a mantenimiento?... nadie. Nadie sabe ni le interesa arreglar robots y menos, aprender a programarlos.
Conseguir mano calificada hoy en día es MUY complicado, y aún gente con años en el tema se equivoca FEO...

Hubo durante el proyecto de otra máquina, había que hacer 4 cosas con el producto:
Quitarlo de su embalaje
Mecanizarlo
Medirlo
Embalarlo nuevamente.

Al principio, se hiso el análisis, y una persona bastaría para hacer todo. La pieza pesa como 30Kg.
Como el mecanizado anda lento, tuvieron que poner a dos personas, y como la medición lazer a veces arroja mal los resultados (y calibrarlo para que quede ok es prácticamente imposible) entonces pusieron a otra persona que corrija los datos.
Entonces tenes 3 personas.

Cuando un ingeniero vio esto, dijo "hubieramos puesto a un robot y nos salía más barato".
Pues la clave está en el sueldo de esa gente. Uno de estos robots, mas o menos, reemplaza a dos operarios. Pero si la tarea es sencilla, no es necesario poner un robot, sale más barato un operario.
¿Por que en china no usan robots? por eso, sale 10 veces más barato los chinos que 1 robot kuka.
En alemania no, es mucho más barato pagarle a un 3ro que te instale 40 robots y te hagan el auto.

Les puedo asegurar, que a veces, el robot es mucho más molesto que un operario. Ahí en el video es de muestra... pero andá a cambiarle un motor... si no la tenes clara, te la regalo, no anda ni para atras. Y cuando llamas al 0800 hot line para que te lo arreglen como sea, los flacos te cobran fortuna por adelantado y con suerte, vienen al otro día.

Mi opinion, es como comprarse la Pley station 4... ahora no tiene sentido que alguien la compre a no ser que seas millonario y puedas comprarte el FullHD 4K... si seguís con el led de 32"... seguí jugando con la pley 2...
Digamos que, quedensé tranquilo que en 5 años mas o menos van a empezar a venir esas cosas... si bien acá ya hay, son 5 o 6 empresas de galletitas que los tienen... no está muy difundido por aca...

Hay mucho para hablar... tengo miles de anecdotas buenas y malas con esos robotitos industriales...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 22, 2015)

Sin intensión de arbitrar, ni nada por el estilo, reitero que esto ya fué tratado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/proxima-revolucion-mundo-laboral-117159/

Solo agrego, que hay muchos oficios desaparecidos y que lo han hecho (desaparecer) en el transcurso de nuestra generación.

Soy grabador en acero (el que hace cuños para estampar monedas, entre otras cosas).
*Ni me morí, ni pienso hacerlo, porque yá no tengo trabajo de eso*.

Aquí mismo, deben haber muchos técnicos que reparaban *televisores valvulares*.

En fín....





_*¿Que será de don sanchez, que traía la leche en botellas de vidrio?.*_

Me temo que cabe un...



*¡¡¡Utiliza el buscador!!!*


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 22, 2015)

Hay muchas clases de robots, robot industrial, robot para la diversión, robot para el hogar, robot militar, robot para la aeronautica, robot baño etc... un tema muy pero mmuy extenso para tratar.











CEATEC Japan 2015


----------



## papirrin (Oct 22, 2015)

yo nada mas estoy esperando la palabra Skynet o Terminator para empezar a hacer mi refugio y comprar armas 

Hasta la vista baby!!!


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 22, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> Mi opinion, es como comprarse la Pley station 4... ahora no tiene sentido que alguien la compre a no ser que seas millonario y puedas comprarte el FullHD 4K... si seguís con el led de 32"... seguí jugando con la pley 2...



TV 4K eso ya paso a la historia, ya esta a la venta el 8K y con ese si hay que tener buen dinero para comprarlo.





papirrin dijo:


> yo nada mas estoy esperando la palabra Skynet o Terminator para empezar a hacer mi refugio y comprar armas
> 
> Hasta la vista baby!!!




Yo ya estoy haciendo el mio y abasteciendome de buenas chelas

Mientras tanto en Syria Vs Rusos Laser.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 23, 2015)

física INcreíble, pero garpa!





ElectroWero dijo:


> TV 4K eso ya paso a la historia, ya esta a la venta el 8K y con ese si hay que tener buen dinero para comprarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow!! parece un lazer de star wars!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 24, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> wow!! parece un lazer de star wars!!!



me temo que no es un  rayo laser. es un problema de la camara de pocas capturas o sea falta estroboscopio lo que tu ves es una *Gau 19* mi amigo no es mas que una ametralladora de 600r/minute






naaaa yo que ello de noche no la disparo porque se ve donde estas ubicado 






te pueden volar lo lentes


----------



## chclau (Oct 24, 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo con SSTC, no creo que sea un laser por dos razones

1) No creo que un laser de alta potencia sea capaz de mantener un disparo continuo por tanto tiempo
2) No creo que fuera visible.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 24, 2015)

chclau dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con SSTC, no creo que sea un laser por dos razones
> 
> 1) No creo que un laser de alta potencia sea capaz de mantener un disparo continuo por tanto tiempo
> 2) No creo que fuera visible.



Me di cuenta enseguida por el sonido es inconfundible mas el trazo que deja que de seguro esta arriba de un vehículo blindado 

minuto 2:45






La mejoría que se realizo para suprimir esa linea o trazo de fuego que deja fue la metal storm que al multiplicar mas los cañones.






para mi no guta son peos


----------



## Maro (Oct 24, 2015)

ese efecto "laser" es por las balas trazadoras que dispara





pd:si se referian a otra cosa o era ironico el comentario no dije nada


----------



## Nepper (Oct 24, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> me temo que no es un  rayo laser. es un problema de la camara de pocas capturas o sea falta estroboscopio lo que tu ves es una *Gau 19* mi amigo no es mas que una ametralladora de 600r/minute
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYMXafe60LU
> 
> ...



En realidad yo tampoco me la creía, esperaba que alguien más lo desmienta... básicamente, fue un sarcasmo, porque los rifles lazer de star wars, ves al "haz de lazer" viajar hasta impactar.
Eso no tiene sentido, ya que si el lazer viaja a la velocidad de la luz debería verse una linea recta que se mueve y no una metralla de lazers viajando. Así que era evidente que luz no era. Yo pensaba que era algún video viral editado como hacen con otros de realidad aumentada... 



jajja, el de rifle antitanques es un pasante XD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 24, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> jajja, el de rifle antitanques es un pasante XD



NO sé, pero vi vídeo de los ucra y son terrible con las armas 

cambiemos de clima: el pobre Tobi


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## papirrin (Oct 24, 2015)

No es justo!!!, yo me quede como el del segundo 35, me falto coccion evolutiva


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 25, 2015)

*La tierra no va a dejar de girar, pero... ¿Qué pasaría si la tierra dejara de girar?




*​


----------



## chclau (Oct 27, 2015)

El video esta en ingles, pero a mi me parecio divertido:


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 28, 2015)

Alguien probó armar algo así?:





Saben de algún lugar donde comprar componentes similares?. Si lo armo no veo la luz del sol por un mes, vuelvo de las vacaciones más pálido que un fantasma.
De chico me quedo una región del cerebro dedicada para esos controles y forma de jugar (me parece que lo robó un poco de espacio al área de socialización  )


----------



## Nepper (Oct 28, 2015)

Ardogan dijo:


> Alguien probó armar algo así?:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xK0Cxk5ndo
> 
> Saben de algún lugar donde comprar componentes similares?. Si lo armo no veo la luz del sol por un mes, vuelvo de las vacaciones más pálido que un fantasma.
> De chico me quedo una región del cerebro dedicada para esos controles y forma de jugar (me parece que lo robó un poco de espacio al área de socialización  )



Casualmente con un amigo estabamos hablando de eso la semana pasada, me mandó varios vinculos con los botones, las interfaces, todo lo necesario para armarselo 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...e+Usb+(placa+Usb)+++Cables+Para+Multijuegos+-


----------



## papirrin (Oct 28, 2015)

yo arme una maquinita, supongo que es lo mismo que arcade, la hice con un PC, baje el software de internet, compre los pulsadores(botones y palancas) y el pulsador para la pc.

sin contar la PC, me gaste como 100USD.

si no es lo mismo no hacer caso de mi comentario XD.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 28, 2015)

Nepper dijo:


> Casualmente con un amigo estabamos hablando de eso la semana pasada, me mandó varios vinculos con los botones, las interfaces, todo lo necesario para armarselo
> 
> https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...e+Usb+(placa+Usb)+++Cables+Para+Multijuegos+-



La pucha, hay de todo... 
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/kit-arcade-mame#D[A:kit-arcade-mame]

Bueno, si no aparezco más en el foro por un tiempo ya saben por qué


----------



## chclau (Oct 28, 2015)

Ardogan dijo:


> La pucha, hay de todo...
> http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/kit-arcade-mame#D[A:kit-arcade-mame]
> 
> Bueno, si no aparezco más en el foro por un tiempo ya saben por qué




En cualquier momento el documental de Discovery:

"La extraña desaparicion de los lemures en Foros de Electronica..."


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 31, 2015)

No se puede negar que los rusos tienen ingenio:






A reciclar botellas de plástico!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## gevv (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## asherar (Nov 5, 2015)

En el video se muestra un mecanismo de protección para el operador de una sierra eléctrica para carpintería.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 5, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> En el video se muestra un mecanismo de protección para el operador de una sierra eléctrica para carpintería.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WellDoneStuff/videos/945088205564405/?fref=nf


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 7, 2015)

Como guitarrista se muere de hambre pero como fabricante mucho talento


----------



## asherar (Nov 8, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Como guitarrista se muere de hambre pero como fabricante mucho talento
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpmjaymTWIs



Me hizo acordar a las conexiones "al aire" de las radios a válvula que hacía mi viejo en los años 60. 
Él armaba "combinados" que eran una mezcla de radio y todadisco, todo en un mismo mueble de madera lustrada. Lástima que no tengo ni fotos de eso, pero era algo como esto. 






A los costados iban los parlantes y junto a la bandeja tocadiscos iban los controles del amplificador, con una llave conmutadora: tocadiscos / radio.


----------



## nuk (Nov 9, 2015)

interesante concepto, aun que no confió mucho en el cloud storage


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 14, 2015)

Vean éste vídeo por si creían que a las retro excavadoras las hacían en una fábrica.
Ah, y también tienen un entrenamiento y una vida familiar.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 14, 2015)

Ardogan dijo:


> Alguien probó armar algo así?:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xK0Cxk5ndo
> 
> Saben de algún lugar donde comprar componentes similares?. Si lo armo no veo la luz del sol por un mes, vuelvo de las vacaciones más pálido que un fantasma.
> De chico me quedo una región del cerebro dedicada para esos controles y forma de jugar (me parece que lo robó un poco de espacio al área de socialización  )


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yo hice algo parecido a eso, con un Family game, y luego hice la arcade tamaño real, y con fichero incluso...

Pero de esto, hace más de 20 años.
En aquel tiempo encontre proveedores de piezas, a traves de la revista segundamano, en la sección de juegos.
Solo tube que armar las piezas, mucho trabajo de carpintería, y soldar los platinos, en las pista de los joysticks.
Pero en la mudanza de hace 8 años, me robaron todo eso.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 28, 2015)

Sobredosis de los 80, que buena intro....






"Nos movimos de procesadores de 8 bits a 16 bits e incluso 32 bits, ahora que tenemos memorias de 4 megabits, que tan lejos podemos ir?"
Y el tipo responde: "me averguenza decir que hace 10 años pensaba que estabamos alcanzando el límite de la física".

Cualquier similitud con el presente... hace 30 años se preocupaban de lo mismo reconociendo que 10 años antes pensaban que estaban en el límite


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 28, 2015)

Lo increíble no es que alla llegado a los *435Km/h* sino que no se le pego un bicho al parabrisas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 1, 2015)

Buscando la tensión máxima para los *VFD* _(vacuum fluorescent display)_ encontré esto:






WOW cuanto aguanta el FILAMENTO


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 1, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> 
> https://youtu.be/HY8lChNq8Go



en los comentarios debajo del video aclaran que video editaron


----------



## Nepper (Dic 4, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> en los comentarios debajo del video aclaran que video editaron



En realidad no lo editaron, mirando los comentarios como mencionas, aparece un link chino
http://news.163.com/15/1128/11/B9GND22400011229.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2015)

​

Google streetvieu *"Caminadas"* en Petra ciudad esculpida en piedra


----------



## fausto garcia (Dic 6, 2015)

Saludos compañeros, este "camioncito" es el que voy a pedir a Papá Noel (Santa Claus)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2015)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 8, 2015)

*Eso está bueno, para la propaganda de algún martillo rotopercutor*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2015)

Los martillos rotopercutores tienen la mala costumbre de romper caños


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 8, 2015)

Se supone que estamos esculpiendo, no hay caños.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 8, 2015)

Me gusto la idea de la hanguito-bici, pero me gustaria mas si es una tricibici para llevar cosas


----------



## Nepper (Dic 13, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2015)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2015)

Las mujeres lo van a odiar


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 17, 2015)

Un poco de electrónica aplicada a obras de ingeniería civil. El vídeo es de una empresa de ingeniería electrónica donde se da un toque muy especial a un puente en mi ciudad. Para los que tienen (tenemos) un gusto especial por iluminar todo con LEDs


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2015)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 19, 2015)

En el manual debe decir no acercar a imanes potentes ni imantadoras de televisión


----------



## Nepper (Dic 20, 2015)

la clave está en el cable que se usa para conectar la pintura XD


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2016)

*¡ Para todo lo demás está FogoCard !*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2016)

al final del video ,la anciana pareceque lo agarra a bastonazo,



primero le dieron el plato malo


----------



## Nepper (Ene 3, 2016)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 6, 2016)

por estas razones los programas responde mejor que las personas. 











*God bless the software*


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Nepper (Feb 14, 2016)

Si,, creo que si... tambien eestan las cocinas de "inducción" que funcionan de la misma forma...





Parece que son lo mejor que hay, pero a mi no me simpatiza el tema de la radiación electromagnética que genera... por estudios dicen que no conviene estar cerca de 40cm... algo así como un microondas pero sin confinamiento...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pp1MnWVdV0



Tiene buen aspecto.


----------



## asherar (Feb 14, 2016)

OMOTE : Proyeccion sobre el rostro en tiempo real


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 25, 2016)

*7 Increíbles inventos que no sabías que existían.





El que más me gustó, fue el # 2 
*​


----------



## asherar (Feb 27, 2016)

Después de algunos intentos fallidos se hizo la luz ... 






Seguro no va a faltar el que diga que hay un cable escondido ... 
pero no hay dónde esconder nada ...
¿ o sí ?


----------



## Nepper (Feb 27, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Después de algunos intentos fallidos se hizo la luz ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljKX9Om7Z4s
> 
> ...



Al final del video pone:
Este canal es de desarrollo y tecnología. Estamos comprometidos a mostrarte la luz y la verdad.

Nosotros publicaremos el truco 

Try to figure out (no se como se traduce )
Y recuerda, nunca creas en serpientes de aceite (así se traduce?)

Igual, mucha risa la 1er prueba


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 27, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> ...



Try to figure out (no se como se traduce ) -> intenta/intenten resolverlo.

Y recuerda, nunca creas en serpientes de aceite (así se traduce?) -> nop, sería aceite de serpiente. Aparentemente era un producto milagroso que vendían en USA a principios del siglo pasado, cuando abundaba esa gente de feria que vendían todo tipo de elixires y demás engaños:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_oil

Quizás "argentinizado" sería "que no te metan el perro", "no te vendan gato por liebre" o algo así.



asherar dijo:


> Después de algunos intentos fallidos se hizo la luz ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljKX9Om7Z4s
> 
> ...



Tanto tiempo asherar... (quizás coincidencia que entrabas y no te veia?).
El truco no se, pero o esta bien hecho o por lo menos no se ve con el video a 360p de resolución


----------



## asherar (Feb 27, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> Tanto tiempo asherar... (quizás coincidencia que entrabas y no te veia?).
> El truco no se, pero o esta bien hecho o por lo menos no se ve con el video a 360p de resolución


Ardogan: Saludos, últimamente ando poco y aporto menos. El software terminó por tragarme. 

Si se mira el video ampliándolo (con ctrl+ruedita) por momentos se alcanzan a notar unos alambres finísimos, uno soldado al culote del foco y el otro al triac (o lo que sea ese componente).


----------



## papirrin (Feb 28, 2016)

Si es un truco "bien hecho" sin edición o fotoshop, apostaría que es por inducción y la fuente no sale en el vídeo.
Aunque la bobina enrollada en el diodo me hace sospechar que es un molocoton de componentes soldados y es un truco de edición.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 28, 2016)

*Le dejo un proyecto para fin de semana*


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2016)

Siempre quise hacer un detector de metales... maldita pachorra de fin de semana, nunca me deja hacer nada!!!  Muy buen proyecto. saludosss


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 28, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Ardogan: Saludos, últimamente ando poco y aporto menos. El software terminó por tragarme.
> 
> Si se mira el video ampliándolo (con ctrl+ruedita) por momentos se alcanzan a notar unos alambres finísimos, uno soldado al culote del foco y el otro al triac (o lo que sea ese componente).



Hay un video, explicando precisamente eso.

Imaginé que aquí(entre gente que sabe)...

Duraría poco...

Y así fué.


----------



## Nepper (Feb 28, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> *Le dejo un proyecto para fin de semana*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0X074fSJ5U









¿Pero ahora los caños de agua no son de plástico?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 1, 2016)

SI *Nepper* inclusos los de gas !!! Ese circuito era util solo para el año 1990


----------



## Nepper (Mar 1, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> SI *Nepper* inclusos los de gas !!! Ese circuito era util solo para el año 1990



cuando no existían las lámparas de bajo consumo 

bueno.. me callo


----------



## asherar (Mar 1, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> *Le dejo un proyecto para fin de semana*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0X074fSJ5U



Está bueno porque uno puede querer buscar monedas ... o tuercas, ... 

Pero no entiendo qué es lo que recicla, y para qué le deja los cables al culote del foco.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 1, 2016)

Hola buen día no si si este video sea para este tema, es buen proyecto para realizar.






MK.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 1, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Ardogan: Saludos, últimamente ando poco y aporto menos. El software terminó por tragarme.



Y bueno, eso demuestra capacidad de adaptación . Exitos con el cambio de rubro .

Ah sí, ahí el tipo tiene otro video que muestra los cables (para bobinar). Pensar que hay gente que hace eso y le da la cara para decir que inventaron la energía gratis.



yosimiro dijo:


> Hay un video, explicando precisamente eso.
> 
> Imaginé que aquí(entre gente que sabe)...
> 
> ...



Sí ahí lo ví, gracias. Del engaño no está exento nadie, nunca está mal ejercitar el escepticismo



SSTC dijo:


> *Le dejo un proyecto para fin de semana*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0X074fSJ5U



Ese esta bueno para que darselo a algún sobrinito y que juege a "encontrar el tesoro" en el jardín, vamos a tener que enterrar un cofrecito o cajita con monedas ; y quizás meter alguna moneda vieja también para inventarle una historia.



Dario dijo:


> Siempre quise hacer un detector de metales...  maldita pachorra de fin de semana, nunca me deja hacer nada!!!  Muy buen proyecto. saludosss



Acompaño el sentimiento, pero la película me la hago igual, jajaja


----------



## Dario (Mar 1, 2016)

venci a la pachorra y anoche me puse a hacer un oscilador bfo que encontre en internet y aqui esta mi resultado jajaja...  le dejo el circuito que encontre y les cuento que se usa con una radio AM sintonizada en unos 530 khz. yo encontre todo eso a una profundidad de unos 5 cm, no es mucho, pero sirve para pasar el rato jajaja...  


circuito: 



 saludosss


----------



## John Miller (Mar 1, 2016)

Dario dijo:


> venci a la pachorra y anoche me puse a hacer un oscilador bfo que encontre en internet y aqui esta mi resultado jajaja...  le dejo el circuito que encontre y les cuento que se usa con una radio AM sintonizada en unos 530 khz. yo encontre todo eso a una profundidad de unos 5 cm, no es mucho, pero sirve para pasar el rato jajaja...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140634
> 
> circuito:
> http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/200TrCcts/images/GoldDetector.gif  saludosss




Hola buen día esta como entretenido hacer el artefacto, también me he querido construir algo parecido para matar el tiempo.

Por cierto pachorra siginica pereza o a que te refieres?

MK.


----------



## Dario (Mar 1, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día esta como entretenido hacer el artefacto, también me he querido construir algo parecido para matar el tiempo.
> 
> Por cierto pachorra siginica pereza o a que te refieres?
> 
> MK.


 Hola amigo, si, pachorra significa pereza o falto de ganas  jejeje... el circuito esta bien facil y terminado es muy entretenido  jeje... en estos dias voy a viajar a santa fe, una provincia de mi argentia, a la casa de un tio mio. vive en una casa muy antigua, lo voy a llevar y a ver que encuentro


----------



## John Miller (Mar 1, 2016)

Hola buen día amigo, seria toda una aventura, no olvides llevar alguno de tus robot exploradores.

Mañana hare un par de estos:






MK.


----------



## Dario (Mar 2, 2016)

Buenisimo,  Mark Tilden y esa clase de robots, me inspiraron y me mostraron que no hay que tener el presupuesto de DARPA para hacer buenos robots.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 2, 2016)

Hola buen día si los robots de Mark son excelentes.

Mark Tilden explaining Walkman 






Para quienes tienen que cargar un 1K de llaves, una navaja del Ejército Suizo de llaves es una excelente opción. 






MK.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 2, 2016)

Energy Free Perpetual Motion.






MK.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## asherar (Mar 5, 2016)

Pongámonos serios acerca de la energía ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Energy Free Perpetual Motion.
> 
> http://youtu.be/zqG-TL0WnjE
> 
> MK.



Energy Free 
si existe,pero que no te pille la compañía eléctrica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 6, 2016)

¿que hace cintia en ese gif ?


----------



## asherar (Mar 6, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿que hace cintia en ese gif ?



"arenero" alert !


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2016)

Transmisión "En vivo" de la inminente ruptura del dique de hielo en el *glaciar Perito Moreno*



​

"En vivo"  significa durante las 24Hs.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 10, 2016)

ya se rompió ,en el canal 7 lo vi de casualidad en vivo , 
el resto de los canales se lo perdieron ,pero repitieron


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Quiero uno igual ! ! !*
​


----------



## John Miller (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola buen dia Fogonazo parece el CL-20 Backpack, puedes alquilar uno y probarlo.







Maki.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## nuk (Mar 13, 2016)

Mercedes-Benz


----------



## asherar (Abr 29, 2016)

Supongo que ya vieron esto 

Flyboard® Air


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2016)

si es esta misma ,lastima que dure tan poco 
recien ahora estaban entregando las primeras
24 jun 2015 ,esa vuela,pero bajito
https://actualidad.rt.com/ultima_hora/178474-volver-futuro-lexus-tabla-voladora

este es otro con un record 23 may 2015
https:/ctualidad.rt.com/sociedad/175581-video-hombre-volar-aire-aerotabla/a

bueno no encuentro justo ese modelo,pero ya lo tenia visto en rt 
y decian que volava unos 10 minutos y la altura maxima era bastante ,medio peligroso no


----------



## asherar (Abr 30, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es esta misma ,lastima que dure tan poco
> recien ahora estaban entregando las primeras
> 24 jun 2015 ,esa vuela,pero bajito
> https://actualidad.rt.com/ultima_hora/178474-volver-futuro-lexus-tabla-voladora
> ...



Si, dice que 3000 metros. Yo a esa altura no subo ni loco. Igual, cayendo en asfalto desde 10 metros te matás igual. Hasta diría que sufrís más. Mejor caer de 3000 m. 
También hay videos donde dicen que es fake. 

La patineta no me explico cómo hace para volar tanto en asfalto como en agua.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 30, 2016)

Yo no creo que sea verdad.
Si esa tecnología existiera, lo primero que hubieran hecho serían naves y no patinetas.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 30, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea verdad.
> Si esa tecnología existiera, lo primero que hubieran hecho serían naves y no patinetas.



Voto por que es falso... algo raro que noto en las tomas, es que nunca muestran desde abajo en un plano alejado (como para que se vea el helicoptero).
Además es extraña la introducción, no harían ese tipo de expresiones si es un prototipo, como que el piloto no esta seguro de lo que hace (es evidente que actua). Lo normal es que si pasas tiempo probando, muestren un funcionamiento progresivo y confias en el equipo.
Otro detalle de importancia es que en las tomas que sobrevuela el agua, a veces dispersa agua (como si fuera un helicoptero) y otras veces no (como si esta sobre una grua).

Además hay un video que lo desmiente


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

segun donde yo lei decian que ya estaban entregando las primeras unidades,
lo que parecio de locos era el dinero que costaba ,es decir ,no tiene autonomia
y puede que sea una estafa,





asherar dijo:


> La patineta no me explico cómo hace para volar tanto en asfalto como en agua.



decía que tenia un montón de turbinas ,tipo cooler


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 4, 2016)

l¿lo que cua ?
la cultura y lexico de algunos exponentes culturales de la actualidad social y decadente 







era bullying bullyinggggg    no bowling
o sera que el equivocado soy soy y le están queriendo tirar con bolas de boliches jajajajja


----------



## nuk (May 6, 2016)




----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2016)

¿y después te venden eso?


----------



## elgriego (May 6, 2016)

Si como Refurbished?.


----------



## yosimiro (May 6, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> l¿lo que cua ?
> la cultura y lexico de algunos exponentes culturales de la actualidad social y decadente
> 
> 
> ...



*No, no, no...*

*Bowling*

Juego que conciste en *voltear* ciertas cosas, echándoles (perdón tirándoles otras).

También dice que la tratan como basura, porque todos quieren recojerla.


pss:


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2016)

si es por ese lado,esta bien nomas


----------



## yosimiro (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Ardogan (May 16, 2016)

Un poco de ondas pero con una claridad que nunca vi en ninguno de mis profesores que tocaran este tema:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DovunOxlY1k#t=374

Modelo para armar:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Mini-Wave-Model-1/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Nepper (May 16, 2016)

Es una lastima tener que concentrarme en entender el ingles. Pero excelente video


----------



## nuk (May 25, 2016)




----------



## papirrin (May 29, 2016)

mas fake que un billete de 30USD XD, ¿porque seguiran haciendo ese tipo de videos?, ya no son graciosos, todo mundo sabe que se pueden editar los videos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 29, 2016)

En este vídeo explican ese fake.


----------



## Nepper (May 29, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> mas fake que un billete de 30USD XD, ¿porque seguiran haciendo ese tipo de videos?, ya no son graciosos, todo mundo sabe que se pueden editar los videos.



creeme que hay mucha mas gente que cree que es real, que la que se da cuenta de la truchada.
Si no saben como funciona la fisica y tecnología, entonces "puede ser".

El del auto que cambia de color, se lo mostré a 5 personas, 5 creyeron que era verdad y 1 quería comprarlo YA 

Es ahí donde entra nuestro papel de predicadores de la realidad. Duro trabajo ganar adeptos.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2016)

*Radiodifusión Argentina *- *Primera trasmisión en Fm Mediante el Metodo Armstrong.

Es comun Para la mayoria de nosotros, que la Fm se inicio en nuestro pais,a finales de los 60 ,,pero evidentemente este archivo demuestra lo poco que esta difundida nuestra historia ,y conquistas tecnologicas , quizas hasta ocultas intencionalmente.

Que lo disfruten Y espero sus comentarios.*







*Saludos.*


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 4, 2016)

Charlita en inglés, pero interesante. Un tirón de orejas para los programadores:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *Que lo disfruten Y espero sus comentarios.*


 

*comentarios*
*comentarios*
*comentarios*
*comentarios*
*comentarios*
*comentarios*
*arios*
*arios*
*arios*
*os*
*os*
*os*


----------



## Nepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> Charlita en inglés, pero interesante. Un tirón de orejas para los programadores:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwtg7lIMUaQ



Me interesa de los pies a la cabeza... pero despues lo miro bien y trato de entenderlo, porque aunque no sea programador, parece aplicable a otros rubros...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 9, 2016)

*Nuestro paraiso personal ,,,los locos 

de la Rf 



,seguro me entenderan.*







*
Saludos.*


----------



## Dario (Jun 10, 2016)

Y hablando de locos, tambien existimos locos de la robotica y somos capaces de hacer maravillas tan grandes como estas... 
Funcionamiento:


----------



## Nepper (Jun 12, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *Nuestro paraiso personal ,,,los locos
> 
> de la Rf
> 
> ...



Me pareció ver una mujer en el minuto 1:58


----------



## elgriego (Jun 14, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Me pareció ver una mujer en el minuto 1:58



Una De brazos cruzados ,,seguro que la llevo el novio ,pareja engañada...


Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 16, 2016)

¿ Alguien se acuerda de Barbarella ? 

<video> https://vimeo.com/117439462 </video>


----------



## Dario (Jun 20, 2016)

sera real?


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 20, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> ¿ Alguien se acuerda de Barbarella ?
> 
> <video> https://vimeo.com/117439462 </video>



*¿Cómo olvidarla?*

No podía creer, que pasaran eso por *TV.*



Pero no veo entre el reparto, a *Jane*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *Nuestro paraiso personal ,,,los locos
> 
> de la Rf
> 
> ...








No se si seguirá ocurriendo, pero pienso que si, en mis épocas de LU, se armaban ferias en los clubes de radio-aficionados donde se podía comprar, vender o canjear toda clase de "Chirimbolos" de electrónica en general y transmisión en particular.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 23, 2016)

Cosas que se pueden hacer, cuando uno está harto de su motherboard.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 23, 2016)

muy util, pero cuanto tiempo puede llegar a durar ?


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 25, 2016)

No es electrónico, pero es muy util.








phavlo dijo:


> muy util, pero cuanto tiempo puede llegar a durar ?



Lo puse como ejemplo de lo que al menos yo...

No haría.

Por eso el título.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 25, 2016)

¿Ya han visto los robots de Boston Dynamics? Me parecen geniales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## yosimiro (Jun 28, 2016)

Al principio, este muchacho, se manda una falla.








Que se hace evidente llegando al final.


A buscarla.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 7, 2016)

Me parece interesante poder crear todos estos módulos uno mismo.


----------



## asherar (Jul 12, 2016)

Este es el enlace a un video donde arman un circuito con una bobina de Tesla
para prender una lámpara fluorescente. Me pareció simple y me dio ganas de 
compartirlo. Disculpen si ya lo habían posteado. 

https://www.facebook.com/mencantalaciencia/videos/1710325612566477/


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 13, 2016)

No tecnología...

Solo por compartirlo.






*Que no es poco.*


----------



## nuk (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## asherar (Jul 17, 2016)

Hace unos años vi algo parecido con dos ruedas, una dentada y la otra lisa 
para copiar el dentado de la primera en la segunda. Esto se lograba calentando 
el metal por fricción sin desplazamiento, es decir que las dos ruedas rodaban. 
Si alguien tiene el enlace se lo voy a agradecer.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 17, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Al principio, este muchacho, se manda una falla.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A67zP0feEk
> ...



 La verdad no se cual es la falla que encontraste, pero yo no usaria el frasco de vidrio y el burbujeador, por lo que vi y entendi, tenia mucha capacidad para guardar gas en la parte superior... te la regalo si en esos intentos que iso para enceder la aguja, se le viene para tras la llamita 
Sera un cargador de celular? 500mA? naaaaaa, no creo...en fin, esta bueno el video


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 17, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> La verdad no se cual es la falla que encontraste, pero yo no usaria el frasco de vidrio y el burbujeador, por lo que vi y entendi, tenia mucha capacidad para guardar gas en la parte superior... te la regalo si en esos intentos que iso para enceder la aguja, se le viene para tras la llamita
> Sera un cargador de celular? 500mA? naaaaaa, no creo...en fin, esta bueno el video



Encontraste otra/s.
La que yo decía, no afecta el resultado final, *pero es un despropósito.*

Sucede, que al principio, se lo vé estañando los 2 lados de las hojas, cuando al final solo usa 1

Le salió un imitador, *del cual no pongo el enlace por eso*, que hace lo mismo, pero solo suelda un lado.

Muy bonito, pero *la idea no es de el.*


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 17, 2016)

Tenes razon  pre-estañea los dos lados y solo usa una 
DonCesar creo que tenia un video con su soplete hidrogenador de poios 
Lo que me hace reir, es el video que el indio compartio, de un motor 4 tiempos funcionando el 100% con hidroxi  ... el tema esta en que si ves el terrible equipo que usaron para mover el motorcito chiquito, no queres imaginarte lo que tendria uqe ser para mover un perkins 6


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2016)

Estamos haciendo las cosas bastante mal


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2016)

pasa que eso solo se puede dar de la mano de una sociedad con una educacion totalmente distinta a la nuestra. El civismo, la responsabilidad que tienen en finlandia, es contracara a nuestra actualidad social. No digo que sean ejemplo en todo, es mas, si googleas un poco, te vas a dar cuenta que muchos europeos se van a estudiar ahi por el modelo educativo... pero...te diste cuenta que carecen practicamente de industria? o sea...van, estudian y se van 
No se, yo creo que ese modelo no podria funcionar en ningun pais capitalista como lo es EEUU y mucho menos, en sudamerica. Acá, ni hablar


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estamos haciendo las cosas bastante mal
> 
> https://youtu.be/QZyRgMYdVwo



Es un poco como decir que debería alargarse la duración del jardín de infantes. 
La propuesta parece muy conveniente para el desarrollo personal en las primeras etapas 
de la educación. Pero también me da una ligera sensación "demagógica". 
Va a ser interesante ver lo que pasa en Finlandia en los próximos años. 






torres.electronico dijo:


> pasa que eso solo se puede dar de la mano de una sociedad con una educacion totalmente distinta a la nuestra. El civismo, la responsabilidad que tienen en finlandia, es contracara a nuestra actualidad social. No digo que sean ejemplo en todo, es mas, si googleas un poco, te vas a dar cuenta que muchos europeos se van a estudiar ahi por el modelo educativo... pero...te diste cuenta que carecen practicamente de industria? o sea...van, estudian y se van
> No se, yo creo que ese modelo no podria funcionar en ningun pais capitalista como lo es EEUU y mucho menos, en sudamerica. Acá, ni hablar



Yo también pensé eso, lo que pasa es que todo lo aplican a la etapa primaria y secundaria. 
En estas etapas no inculcan profesionalismo, cosa que (supongo) incorporan luego, en la 
etapa de la universidad.


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Este es el enlace a un video donde arman un circuito con una bobina de Tesla
> para prender una lámpara fluorescente. Me pareció simple y me dio ganas de
> compartirlo. Disculpen si ya lo habían posteado.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mencantalaciencia/videos/1710325612566477/



Acá les acerco un enlace al que armé yo. 
El transistor es un 2N3906 y la R es de 33k. El cable verde da 3 vueltas y el circuito tanque 
está bobinado sobre medio rollo de papel de cocina. 
Lo alimento con un adaptador de 220 VAC a 9 VCC. 
Luego les cuento la aplicación que tengo en mente. 
Saludos. 

http://www.anmaks.com/demonio de tesla.mp4


----------



## Nepper (Ago 2, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estamos haciendo las cosas bastante mal
> 
> https://youtu.be/QZyRgMYdVwo



No se si es solamente un tema de "no darles tarea"... si la familia no acompaña...
Vos podes sacarle toda la tarea pero en la familia le enseñan a fumar cosas... no se si te sale un da vinci el pibe...
Además aca en la argentina se pude ver claramente esa filosofía "eliminar la estandarización".
Se ve claramente en la primaria, secundaria y universidad de argentina, cuanto menos alumnos, mas "didactica" es la enseñanza. Se ve en entidades publicas y privadas.
Cuando estandarizas para controlar lo masivo, se elimina el factor humano. Creo que un buen ejemplo es china, donde la gente tiene una cultura de colaboración imprecionante a sus colegas,  un regimen casi militar ¿y no son los mejores educados?.


----------



## tiago (Ago 2, 2016)

Finlandia tiene muchísimas mas cosas buenas.






Y ya que estamos ...






Salút.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 2, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Finlandia tiene muchísimas mas cosas buenas.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB73HSQZeyY
> 
> ...



Ni los ví, pero cuando leí Monthy phyton le di like ..

Igual ahora los veo XD


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Ni los ví, pero cuando leí Monthy phyton le di like


Y yo no los vi porque cuando leí Monthy Phyton, pensé que se trataba de unas vivorotas del monte, u otra cosa peor.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 2, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> No se si es solamente un tema de "no darles tarea"... si la familia no acompaña...
> Vos podes sacarle toda la tarea pero en la familia le enseñan a fumar cosas... no se si te sale un da vinci el pibe...
> *Además aca en la argentina se pude ver claramente esa filosofía "eliminar la estandarización".*
> Se ve claramente en la primaria, secundaria y universidad de argentina, cuanto menos alumnos, mas "didactica" es la enseñanza. Se ve en entidades publicas y privadas.
> Cuando estandarizas para controlar lo masivo, se elimina el factor humano. Creo que un buen ejemplo es china, donde la gente tiene una cultura de colaboración imprecionante a sus colegas,  un regimen casi militar ¿y no son los mejores educados?.





Cada vez se nota más, esa *tendencia.*

De la única manera que se puede medir cualquier cosa, es comparando, y se compara contra un *patrón*, *un standard.*

El hecho de que alguien provenga de Cap. Fed. La Quiaca, o Ushuaia, no significa que 2 + 2 para el sea 4, para el segundo 3, y para el tercero 5.

Pero claro, no va a faltar el que diga, que esto que menciono, es de *"derecha"*.

Y quienes ven eso, como algo "imperialista", no se dán cuenta, que en realidad, apoyan *eso* que creen combatir. 

Porque de nada me servirá ser un *"buen compañero"*, si no sé cuanto es 2 + 2.
Ya que si* no sé...*

*Soy más facil de dominar.*

La educación no debiera tener ningún signo político, y debiera apuntar al mejoramiento de la persona, *sin excluir* por ello...

*El mejoramiento académico.*

Cuando ejercía en las escuelas, siempre decía lo mismo a mis alumnos.

Si prestan atensión en clase...

No tendrán tarea para la casa(porque dejaba de ser necesaria).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2016)

son distintos puntos de vista
de todas formas si el alumno quiere aprender aprende ,mas ahora que el acceso a la información
es mas fácil,
 cuando el pibe quiere aprender,no hay entorno dificil que lo limite (familia,condición social,etc,etc)
si puede que con un buen entorno le sea mas fácil,,,,,
yo pienso que para poder mejorar ,lo primero es el respeto, si aprenden el respeto,el resto sale solo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2016)

Los plomeros que estuvieron en la FogoCasa   tenían este equipamiento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2016)

hoy me volvi loco con una canilla,le callo una rama de la poda y la partió,
quedo la rosca de la canilla en el caño,
por suerte pude sacar la rosca,((dos horas y media)
sino tenia que romper todo,sacar el caño y poner otro tramo,


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 3, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los plomeros que estuvieron en la FogoCasa   tenían este equipamiento
> 
> https://youtu.be/D3NUGsq99QE



Cual de todas esas alemanen herramientas tenian lo viejitos uqe fueron a tu casa?  Me gustaron todas, pero la que ,as me impreiono fue la ultima y la que suplanta las mechas de copas para la pared 
Ni me quiero imaginar lo que salen  Como decia un viejo sabio compañero del jardin de nuestro nostrafogodamus... "La comodidad tiene precio, y cuesta" 
pepo, vistes el sistema de mangueras? media parecida a la maquina para armar mangueras hidraulicas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2016)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2016)

pedazo de motor ¡¡¡
cuantas toneladas debe pesar ¡¡¡


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 5, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los plomeros que estuvieron en la FogoCasa   tenían este equipamiento
> 
> https://youtu.be/D3NUGsq99QE


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 5, 2016)




----------



## analogico (Ago 5, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6lz7Svut7g


 
parece que si funcionaria  por que parece que las rpm coinciden en ambas  maquinas
faltaria revisar la parte economica cuanto valdria hacerlo para saber si es factible o si cobiene mas comprar una hecha


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 5, 2016)




----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 6, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38yPR25VSw4



Vistes como era el disco para cortar los perfiles?  in te re san te 
Esta re bueno el video, pero , te diste cuenta que si algun dia se rompe el rodamiento no tiene manera de como sacar las ruedas de ahi?!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 6, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Vistes como era el disco para cortar los perfiles?  in te re san te
> Esta re bueno el video, pero , te diste cuenta que si algun dia se rompe el rodamiento no tiene manera de como sacar las ruedas de ahi?!



Lo del disco....

Fué lo primero que me fijé, pero no me sorprendió, porque hace unos años, vi a un maestro mayor de obra, utilizar el disco de corte continuo de widia, para cortar chapa.

En cuanto a las no previsiones, abundan en estos videos.

Por ejemplo, en todos los videos de soldadores caseros, incluso el mío, falta la preocupación, por aislar externamente, desperdiciando temperatura.
En mi caso lo solucioné, aunque adeudo la modificación a "yo tuve".

Pero el éxito de todos ellos, es que muy pocos nota esas cosas.

Y aunque lo hubieras notado......



Ya diste click.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2016)

Cuando tengan ganas de hacerse una pantalla cool.







Pero una pequeña corrección.

Yo haría un molde de cartulina o carton duro, impregnado con pintura a la cal, en los lugares donde se va a soldar.

Pero el molde, sería solo de la mitad del dodecaedro (la chica es muy simpática[léase*"pa darle"*], pero no gusta de la terminología correcta).

De ese modo, podría hacer lo mismo que ella, *pero con la mitad del alambre, y también de soldaduras.*





analogico dijo:


> parece que si funcionaria  por que parece que las rpm coinciden en ambas  maquinas
> faltaria revisar la parte economica cuanto valdria hacerlo para saber si es factible o si cobiene mas comprar una hecha



Supuestamente lo hace, porque la motosierra se le murió.

Pero además, hay un detalle...

Tiene acceso a *un arsenal de herramientas*, al que no cualquiera.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 11, 2016)




----------



## elgriego (Ago 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los plomeros que estuvieron en la FogoCasa   tenían este equipamiento
> 
> https://youtu.be/D3NUGsq99QE




 Al ver cosas como estas, me siento en la edad de piedra.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 12, 2016)

​


----------



## chclau (Ago 14, 2016)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2016)

lo que fabrican estos metalúrgicos/artesanos
es para destacar ,de la vieja escuela  
lo que harian si tubieran mejores herramientas,ni lo quiero pensar
unos genios


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2016)

Como hacer hierro


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 21, 2016)

Cambio un poco de tópico, pongo una serie que encontré hace poquito y a mí me hizo matar de la risa: Leguleyo




Humor muy argentino, la gente de más de 30 lo va a entender mejor. Muy buena calidad, en fin, excelente para mi gusto.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 21, 2016)

Lo vi 3:30 minutos y ya encontré mas de 15 ironías... y eso que todavía no llego a los 30...


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 22, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Lo vi 3:30 minutos y ya encontré mas de 15 ironías... y eso que todavía no llego a los 30...



Jaja, viste?, más de una vez estuve pausando y repitiendo una parte porque no terminaba de procesar una que ya estaba la otra. No te da tiempo a reírte esta serie


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 1, 2016)

¿La cámara del celular o hacer tu propio probador IR?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 2, 2016)

Nuestro planeta tierra visto desde el espacio.
Vídeo en vivo de la NASA, desde el International Space Station ISS
 Inicio de transmisión: 25 de agosto del 2016


----------



## asherar (Sep 6, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38yPR25VSw4



Yo no entiendo qué función cumple una mesa que se mete bajo tierra.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 6, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Yo no entiendo qué función cumple una mesa que se mete bajo tierra.



Imagino-deduzco, que la idea es tener un taller, pero a la vez, cuando no se usa, tener el espacio despejado, para poder realizar otras actividades.

Por ejemplo, yo soy director de coro.

Esa mesa(al estar en medio del espacio), entorpecería el ensayo de un pequeño grupo.
Obviamente, un coro de "dimensiones", ya no cabría allí.


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 7, 2016)

Aqui esta el toroidal para el ampli que quiere hacer el compañero dosmetros. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/nesito-aser-amplidor-36-000-juazz-tapar-musia-besino-139551/


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 7, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Yo no entiendo qué función cumple una mesa que se mete bajo tierra.



¿Modo compatibilidad con la suegra japonesa? (pienso en película nipona con todos arrodillados alrededor de mesa bien baja) (también pienso en geisha sirviendo té del otro lado, levanta la vista y te sonríe sugestivamente... mejor dejo de pensar en eso que todavía es muy temprano  ).


----------



## asherar (Sep 7, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Imagino-deduzco, que la idea es tener un taller, pero a la vez, cuando no se usa, tener el espacio despejado, para poder realizar otras actividades.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo soy director de coro.
> 
> ...



Demasiada tecnología y mucho trabajo para algo que se arregla con una mesa plegable que cuando no se usa se acomoda contra la pared. 








Está claro que el tipo se quería lucir con la migmag, y bien que lo logra ... !

Pero cuando se trata de trabajar las mesas deben ser fijas !!!


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 7, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> ...Pero cuando se trata de trabajar las mesas deben ser fijas !!!



Uiiiiiiiiiii que linda cueva, impresora 3D?... o CNC?, ah no... 3D ahí vi el carretel de filamento arriba.
Imprimiste algo?, la usas seguido?, es artesanal o comprada?.


----------



## asherar (Sep 7, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> Uiiiiiiiiiii que linda cueva, impresora 3D?... o CNC?, ah no... 3D ahí vi el carretel de filamento arriba.
> Imprimiste algo?, la usas seguido?, es artesanal o comprada?.



Es una Prusa I3 que compré ya armada. 
He ido probando imprimir algunas cosas como una mano robot, algunos soportes para celular 
y otras cosas pequeñas. 
Al principio la placa de acrílico debajo de la cama caliente se pandeaba con el calor. 
La cambié por una metálica y listo. 
Aún así, tengo un problema con las falanges chicas de la mano que no pude resolver aún. 






Es como que larga plástico de más y se amontonan las capas, termina arrastrando las piezas 
y el mismo cabezal las saca del lugar. Por eso no pude terminar todos los dedos de la mano. 
Me han dicho que "juegue" con las temperaturas pero eso me parece poco serio. 
Hay que dedicarle tiempo.

También he probado imprimir engranajes. ¿ Alguien tiene experiencia en dibujar piezas con Blender ? 
A mí se me hace que le estoy pifiando en algo. Le ajusto las unidades pero no me salen en las medidas que quiero.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 7, 2016)

Veo que nuestro amigo *asherar* usa cajas de banana para guardar las cosas como *Don sstc*


----------



## asherar (Sep 8, 2016)

SSTC está claro que no sólo la electrónica nos une !!! 

Mi mujer me quiere hacer tirar esas cajas, pero son el mejor invento del mundo para las mudanzas !!!


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 8, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Es una Prusa I3 que compré ya armada.
> He ido probando imprimir algunas cosas como una mano robot, algunos soportes para celular
> y otras cosas pequeñas.
> Al principio la placa de acrílico debajo de la cama caliente se pandeaba con el calor.
> ...



Ja... sí, lo que me asusta de la impresora 3D es la parte de "impresora", los malos recuerdos de pelear con atascos, tintas, salir con la mano negra durante 1 semana.
Y con 3D... bueno, un D más .




asherar dijo:


> Es como que larga plástico de más y se amontonan las capas, termina arrastrando las piezas
> y el mismo cabezal las saca del lugar. Por eso no pude terminar todos los dedos de la mano.
> Me han dicho que "juegue" con las temperaturas pero eso me parece poco serio.
> Hay que dedicarle tiempo.


A eso me refería 




asherar dijo:


> También he probado imprimir engranajes. ¿ Alguien tiene experiencia en dibujar piezas con Blender ?
> A mí se me hace que le estoy pifiando en algo. Le ajusto las unidades pero no me salen en las medidas que quiero.


Siempre instalé el Blender en todas mis máquinas, NUNCA probé hacer nada con él. Lo abro... uuuhhhh cuantos botoncitos, que bonito... me voy a comprar algo y vuelvo. Al regreso despues de hablar con el portero, la verdulera, la panadera y el carnicero: quien dejo esto abierto?, click, a ver los mails...


----------



## asherar (Sep 8, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> ...
> Siempre instalé el Blender en todas mis máquinas, NUNCA probé hacer nada con él. Lo abro... uuuhhhh cuantos botoncitos, que bonito... me voy a comprar algo y vuelvo. Al regreso despues de hablar con el portero, la verdulera, la panadera y el carnicero: quien dejo esto abierto?, click, a ver los mails...



A los fines prácticos es como el Auto-Cad, pero libre de "pecado".


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 8, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> A los fines prácticos es como el Auto-Cad, pero libre de "pecado".



¿No es para hacer más bien cosas en 3D y animaciones?. Mi reemplazo del AutoCAD es el FreeCAD.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 8, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Demasiada tecnología y mucho trabajo para algo que se arregla con una mesa plegable que cuando no se usa se acomoda contra la pared.
> 
> Está claro que el tipo se quería lucir con la migmag, y bien que lo logra ... !
> 
> ...



*Justamente*, esa mesa que hace *es mucho más firme *que una plegable.

Y no tiene que estar cargándola de aqui para allá.

Yo tengo una mesa plegable, y hay veces que tengo cero ganas de abrirla, además, aún plegada, *quita espacio.*

La otra, *nada.*

*Ahora, si vamos a ser sinceros,* yo no me tomaría el trabajo para hacer eso tampoco, *por eso tengo la plegable.*


*Cuestión de gustos...*


*

¿Vió?.*


Por cierto...

*Lindo taller.*


----------



## asherar (Sep 8, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> ¿No es para hacer más bien cosas en 3D y animaciones?. Mi reemplazo del AutoCAD es el FreeCAD.



Si, pero yo he dibujado piezas en 3D y las exporto en un formato "STL", lo cargo con el KISSLICER que genera el archivo en formato GCODE, para la impresora 3D. 
Y listo, cierro el ciclo creativo desde la idea hasta el objeto.


----------



## djwash (Sep 8, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Demasiada tecnología y mucho trabajo para algo que se arregla con una mesa plegable que cuando no se usa se acomoda contra la pared.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...AYHYknGb9n5d0s8rPcTzacvNZ6eBrCMlG-8E2cdIuy6Oa
> 
> ...



Es que no es una mesa lo que construye, es un banco de trabajo, seguramente para trabajar en motos o algo asi.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2016)

Espero que no todos éstos capacitores sean así.


----------



## asherar (Sep 9, 2016)

¿ Fanny o funny ?


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ardogan (Sep 11, 2016)

Esto es realmente arqueología electrónica.
Cual fue el ancestro de todos los microcontroladores y microprocesadores que tenemos hoy en día?.

¿Es decir, cual fue la máquina que hizo que una computadora pasara de ocupar un armario a ser una computadora embebida sobre algo móvil?

¿Y si es algo móvil es nada más y nada menos que el módulo lunar de las misiones Apollo?

Esto es como si un arqueólogo hubiera encontrado un montón de tablillas de arcilla 5000 años más antiguas que las de Sumeria.

Esto es el rescate del software de la primera microcomputadora humana.
Este señor encontró los módulos de memoria de la máquina, y conociendo la arquitectura empleada se puso a extraer el software que contenía esas memorias:



> This is the first video in a series where I demonstrate how I managed to  extract the software from the Rope Memory modules of the long lost  Apollo Guidance Computer used in Flight AS-202.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 11, 2016)

Por lo que veo le robo el tapper de la mujer


----------



## chclau (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.tecnoloxia.com/motor/vdeo_e_imaxes.html


----------



## asherar (Sep 11, 2016)

Con la velocidad de reacción de nuestros gobiernos y sus programas económicos estamos sonados !!!


----------



## asherar (Sep 11, 2016)

Si queremos comprender dónde estamos parados ...






Para ver cómo EEUU depende de la electrónica que se hace en China, ir al minuto 45:05 aprox.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 11, 2016)

Jajaja... no me imagino como armaran los equipos de futbol

Eüpa sur vs. Eüpa central sur.
Eüpa norte vs. Eüpa central
Central norte vs. Norte.
etc. etc...

O puede ser:
Acero plancha departamento vs. plastico de plancha Departamento
Plastico de expreso vs. metal de olla dep
Supervisores de acero de plancha vs. hierros de expreso
Supervisores de plastico de tablet vs. Administradores de produccion de hierro de plancha

etc. etc...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2016)

*








PodRide pitch v1,1   *
​


----------



## asherar (Sep 13, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *https://youtu.be/4lKq1fGtXFM
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif PodRide pitch v1,1   *
> ​



La bici-carpa. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 14, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *https://youtu.be/4lKq1fGtXFM
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif PodRide pitch v1,1   *
> ​



Muy bueeeeno, entra por la puerta!!! genial .
Tengo que ver como hacer entrar a la patrona ahí adentro... si la llevo con el acopladito me van a mirar mal


----------



## asherar (Sep 14, 2016)

Esta es más cool pero seguro un poquitín más cara ... 

Y esta es para dossssss ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2016)

Una mirada por dentro de uno de los centros de datos de Google


----------



## Nepper (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una mirada por dentro de uno de los centros de datos de Google
> 
> https://youtu.be/XZmGGAbHqa0



Vos sabes que estuve buscando esto una vez y no encontré ninguna documental!

gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 15, 2016)

En éste aniversario de la independencia de México, les mando un saludo a todos mis compatriotas.
¡Viva México!​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> En éste aniversario de la independencia de México, les mando un saludo a todos mis compatriotas.
> ¡Viva México!​https://youtu.be/g9N1BUV8d40


----------



## asherar (Sep 18, 2016)

Reciclando un módulo wifi de una tablet







A mí me parece que le dejó el cable largo de gusto. Es coaxial !!!!
Además, al desoldar con el soplador yo taparía los componentes de la plaquita.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2016)

Demasiada paciencia para armar eso y que funcione


----------



## Nepper (Oct 10, 2016)

Hay gente al reberendo pe........... .. . . . . . . . . . ..  .. . . ..
Que suerte que no soy yo, solo gasto tiempo para verlo y no para hacerlo XD


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 11, 2016)

Nueva pantalla transparente.
Éste nuevo tipo de pantalla usa la  tecnología OLED (Organic Light Emitting Diode) o Diodo Orgánico Emisor  de Luz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Ardogan (Oct 21, 2016)

Nerdance para el finde gente 
Impresionen a sus conocidos que quedarán maravillados de lo dislocadas que están sus articulaciones.
El protagonista se mando a una audición de bailarines para un video musical convocada por twitter, y los dejo boquiabiertos, jaaaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2016)

Van a recibir mis representantes legales


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2016)

Verdaderamente tiene un gran Don.


----------



## nuk (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## yosimiro (Oct 26, 2016)

nuk dijo:


> https://youtu.be/0XbLz0L6UdI


:babear::babear::babear::babear::babear::babear::babear::babear:



De pronto, tengo la imperiosa necesidad de saber ruso.


----------



## Yairman (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Nepper (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2016)

demasiada electronica, "vamos muchacho lanzala digo lanza la bola"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2016)

Te quedó corto el tirante para hacerte la pieza o el tallercito ?


----------



## gevv (Dic 30, 2016)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2017)




----------



## yosimiro (Ene 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te quedó corto el tirante para hacerte la pieza o el tallercito ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXDSPDhsV1s



¿Habría alguna manera de poner varios* "me gusta"*?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 16, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2017)

SPAM ratoneril


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2017)

Impresionante !

Me llamó la atención la "monococción" del bizcocho + esmalte


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 1, 2017)

A puro aserrín el crisol  trabajo espectatular de los marroquíes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2017)

Encendé o te pego un tiro ! 






 


Dinosaurio del Diesel


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2017)

Lo llevamos de paseito


----------



## Nepper (Feb 23, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo llevamos de paseito
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAzYxkEAGAE



jajaja, lo sacó arando... literalmente


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 2, 2017)

Caballos Frisón (Frisian o Friesian)
Una raza de caballos con clase. Hermosos.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 12, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> https://youtu.be/Y4-tAmuULi8​



La habilidad en el manejo de la hachuela...


Ni hablar.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## analogico (Mar 19, 2017)

que facil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)

Mi PC no tiene la opción de "habilitar audio digital" , así que no  le quitamos tapa


----------



## papirrin (Mar 20, 2017)

Pues según por lo que leí rápidamente... en el wiki... parece que podría ser verdad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2017)

Que lo tiró  !

DAMIAN SALAZAR


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 1, 2017)

Minuto 6 con 40, o sea inventos número 6(especialmente) y 5.

Y minuto 15 con 30 invento número 1


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2017)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://youtu.be/_FTtsCQoRdc


Jo gustaria de puder veer un video semejante a ese arriba que nos cuenta la historia del enginiero Edwin Armstrong , inventor de muchos circuitos y sistemas  enpleyados en Radio , ejenplo : Modulación FM , Receptor Supereterondino , etc..........
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





yosimiro dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxqU3-TjwkM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Incrible !
Cierta ves pude veer en la Internet un video de una fabrica Chineza de Ollas de pressión donde 6 chinos si quedavan abajo de una imensa prensa hidraulica ,  dos Chinos poniam la chapa de aluminio en la prensa , la prensa bajava formando la Olla y dos chinos sacaban las Ollas listas asi en adelante  , todo eso ciclico , initerrupto , cualquer descuido de cualquer Chino y la gran  mierda estaba hecha .
Encontre estas aca : 



Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Nockeado por un pescado ¿?¿


----------



## Nepper (Abr 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nockeado por un pescado ¿?¿
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M17XPnXxOb8



Si si, dosme. Es posible, leí que uno de los métodos para desmayare es descolocar la quijada. Eso dispara un nervio que entra en seguridad el cerebro (o algo así) y corta todo sistema nervioso.
Solo con una ligera dislocación y activando ese nervio (algunos con una piña o una patada bien localizada) es posible desmayar a una persona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)




----------



## asherar (Abr 22, 2017)

A llorar muchachos !!!


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 24, 2017)

Dejo aquí, un *tuto*, que podría ser la solución de mi problema, con un Samsung S4


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2017)

Vola o no vola ?

Me consigo un tanque de 200 lts y me hago uno para ir a Pilar ?

Aqui hay suficiente terraza , allá hay suficiente terreno


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vola o no vola ?
> 
> Me consigo un tanque de 200 lts y me hago uno para ir a Pilar ?
> 
> Aqui hay suficiente terraza , allá hay suficiente terreno



https://www.clarin.com/ieco/augusto...paign=prueba&gclid=CKvOsfTu3dMCFUOBkQodzUcBww


   ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2017)

Voy a tener que ir a cebarle mates al señor ese


----------



## yosimiro (May 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Voy a tener que ir a cebarle mates al señor ese



¿No lo conocías?

Hasta los yanquees, le afanaron una patente.

*Otro digno de conocer,* es el ingeniero*Labala*(inventó la turbina que menor cantidad de piezas tiene, y mayor relación peso potencia, pero los sucesivos gobiernos, se han negado a homologarla).

De hecho, creo que en algún momento se han asociado(Cicare-Labala).


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> ¿No lo conocías?
> 
> Hasta los yanquees, le afanaron una patente.
> 
> ...



http://gustavolabala.com.ar/category/turbinas/


----------



## chclau (May 7, 2017)




----------



## yosimiro (May 7, 2017)

chclau dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf0qa0c3Vrw



Allá por los años 76/77, en la Raggio, clavabamos la sección hembra de bronce de un tomacorrientes, y lo fijabamos en una "morza", luego cargabamos con cabezas de fósforo el macho.
Introducíamos el macho en la hembra, y al calentar el conjunto, el macho salía disparado,cruzando unos 3 metros, e incrustandose en la pared, hasta un centímetro y medio.

Cosas del taller.

Bastante peligroso, ahora que lo pienso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2017)

Pintura SWIRL   , nada  de ensuciar la bañadera o el piletón de lavar la ropa


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Nepper (May 19, 2017)

Esta excelente documental explica la existencia del arenero en el foro...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 20, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (May 23, 2017)

Increíble.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2017)

Hasta dónde se  fué un fake , o una publicidad


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 30, 2017)

Simulación del impacto de un gran asteroide.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## yosimiro (Jun 6, 2017)

Me parece que esto...


A más de uno, le va a servir.

*Rectificación de colector.*


----------



## asherar (Jun 7, 2017)

Ahora decime que es un fake !!!


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2017)

Acá hay algo para cuando estés aburrido ...

Los proyectos más innovadores de 2014 según la revista Forbes ...

http://www.innovacion.cl/2014/08/5-innovadores-proyectos-tecnologicos-del-2014-segun-forbes/

y algo parecido para 2015 

http://blogthinkbig.com/los-proyectos-tecnologicos-mas-creativos-en-2015/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=5Te7eb2WJWc

¿ Qué nos depararán 2016/2017 ?


----------



## Nepper (Jun 8, 2017)

Que tal Ashe, no quiero ser pesimista, pero si suelo ser muy escéptico...

En tu primer link, el mas interesante sería el de las plantas que iluminan y el analizador molecular (por fin vamos a saber que tiene la coca cola!!)

Pero el resto de los inventos no son mas que softwares aplicados. Eso yo no lo considero "avance tecnológico", solo es gente que programó con base de datos que nadie usaba...

El Latch por ejemplo, hace 5 años había miles de softwares que te guardan la contraseña, solo que uno se le ocurrió hacerlo multiplataforma. Y si se conecta a internet ¿no volvemos a lo mismo? Que la CIA acceda a tus datos.

No se que tan revolucionarios son esos inventos...

Solo digo que no hay que confundir los avances tecnologicos con inventos grandes..
Digo, la torre eifel es un monumento a la construcción, al poderío frances, pero la técnica de construcción fue con hierro forjado, cosa que existía de antes, sin duda nadie lo había hecho antes una torre tan grande.

la "Técnica" de elaboración del vidro "plano" (y posteriormente el templado) junto con las mejoras quimicas del acero llevo a nuevas técnicas de construcción que hasta hoy en día usan en dubai.

Pero hacer softwares y mas softwares... creo que habría que felicitar mas bien a Snapdragon... y hasta ahí.. porque esos porcesadores salen de la tecnología que descubrieron en silincon valey... Las técnicas de elaboración de integrados no cambiaron mucho desde entonces...

jaja, no se, capas estoy celoso que no se me ocurrió a mi XD


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2017)

Hola Nepper. Yo pensé algo parecido. 
Como lo muestran ahí el 2014 parece más acorde con lo que a mi me gusta. 
En cambio el 2015 me pareció saturado de apps. 
Desde luego que son los enfoques de la revista Forbes y del blog thinkbig, 
y no lo posteè porque comparta el punto de vista. 
Lo subí porque son cosas "inspiradoras", como le dicen. 
Mi cuota para fomentar la "cultura DIY".

Coincido: lo mejorcito es el árbol iluminado !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un link muy interesante: 



Mejor aun todos los videos generados por ese muchacho es por demasiado interesante y por que no hilario , jajajajaja.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2017)

Y uno se preocupa que el perrito no pase frio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2017)

El "Detrás de la escena": Memorias flash


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2017)

Torno de cerámica pero con cemento , ver el mecanismo que hace molduras axiales


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 6, 2017)

Muy bueno.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 13, 2017)

*Synthesizer​*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2017)

Me parece que *2:26* esfake [/SIZE]fakefake fake fakeeeeeeee


----------



## Nepper (Ago 15, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que *2:26* esfake [/SIZE]fakefake fake fakeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX1x0aXkvJ8




jhjajajajajaajjajj XD... mortal!! hasta se vuelve 5.1


----------



## krlosss (Ago 18, 2017)

Una pequeña historia de amor, que también es una joyita de vídeo palindrómico.
No solo es simétrico el vídeo y el correspondiente guion, también su banda sonora es palindrómica y se puede reproducir inviertiendo el score musical.

Tiene escasos defectos narrativos, y algunas soluciones de simetría soberbias, por mencionar una: la hora que indica reloj digital al comienzo y final de la historia. 

También hay un gato bajo una mesa, de nombre real Schrödinger, naturalmente.  
Incluso los protagonistas, son gemelos en la vida real... La chica se llama Anna... 

Si sienten curiosidad, les recomiendo que hagan una compresión completa con algún editor de vídeo y/o áudio, por ejemplo 10:1 y verán que el espectro de su histograma es un dibujo simétrico en mas del 99%.

Saludos.

vimeo.com/81151091


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2017)

Construcción completa de una espada estilo medieval


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2017)

*¡ Feliz día del niño !*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2017)

Simplemente fenomenal y en honor al cumpleaños 69 de Robert Plant.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 22, 2017)

*JImmy Page* el padre de la escala pentatónica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que *2:26* esfake [/SIZE]fakefake fake fakeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX1x0aXkvJ8



? No crees que sea possible una amplificación pasiva ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes





D@rkbytes dijo:


> https://youtu.be/nEfopEDNc0w​


Si precisar de uns chavos locos :loco::loco:, eses seguramente  te sirven ,exceden por sener  demasiados locos!. :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Si precisar de uns chavos locos :loco::loco:, eses seguramente  te sirven ,exceden por sener  demasiados locos!. :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Trataré de comprender, pero para cualquier caso... Sí, adoro el rock y heavy metal, lo cual ante varias personas me hace ver un tanto loco.
Pero así soy feliz y creo que existimos bastantes que gozamos con eso.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 23, 2017)

Si *Daniel* no se te entendió ni jota (nada)

Sabes quien es *Led Zeppelin*, verdad ??


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 23, 2017)

El que no sepa que Led Zeppelin es uno de los más grandes grupos de Rock, se ha perdido de escuchar...
Whole Lotta Love, Black Dog, Rock And Roll y All My Love, entre muchos temas más, contando por supuesto, con el gran tema expuesto: .

O sea, algo que nace para quedarse.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 23, 2017)

No solo son sus grandes canciones, es el hecho de que es la banda influyente de muchas otras de hecho lo de la *escala pentatonica* fue lo que hizo al genero *hard rock* y *heavy metal* distinguir de los demás géneros. Aclarado esta que la misma se usa en casi toda la música "él no fue quien la invento", pero si pionero en el uso y abuso de la misma en la guitarra eléctrica (hablando claramente de los solos e improvisados de guitarra que es lo que abundan en estos generos). Esos tonos hicieron la melodía y el principio de una nueva era de música.

Por eso lo dije en tono gracioso al hecho de que conociéndolo a *Daniel* a querido hacer un chiste y no lo hemos comprendido !!! (siempre la mejor)

me gua a dormir


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 23, 2017)

Aquí hubo un mal entendido  

Daniel se refería al aporte de d@rkbites aquí , en la página anterior post 3014. 
En su afán "afanático"  de ensalzar las propiedades y vicisitudes del rock, no se molestaron en ver el video.  

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2017)

Hola a todos , seguramente hoube un gran equivoco por parte de algunos , jo nunca me referi a ningum cantante de Rock  nin tanpoco a  cualquer outro genero  y si a lo Video ( Veer en : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEfopEDNc0w&feature=youtu.be )donde hay personas totalmente sin cualquer  noción de cuanto nuestra vida es tan fragil , o sea  me refiro a los  Chavos haciendo verdaderas locuras donde cualquer error y su vida se fue en un atmo!. (segundos) (R.I.P)
!Me guta demasiadamente :  Ozzy Osborne , Escorpions , y mucho mas del genero!
!Descurpen por cualquer cosa!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Aquí hubo un mal entendido
> 
> Daniel se refería al aporte de d@rkbites aquí , en la página anterior post 3014.
> En su afán "afanático"  de ensalzar las propiedades y vicisitudes del rock, no se molestaron en ver el video.
> ...


!Eso , eso ,eso , eso , eso como ya decia el saudoso Chavo del Ocho!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Trataré de comprender, pero para cualquier caso... Sí, adoro el rock y heavy metal, lo cual ante varias personas me hace ver un tanto loco.
> Pero así soy feliz y creo que existimos bastantes que gozamos con eso.


!Cielo Santo , Don D@rkbytes no me entiendiste en nada mi comentario!.hno:hno:hno:
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 23, 2017)

Bueeee... tanto como el padre... Pero sí uno de sus mejores exponentes en el rock.
De hecho en el hard rock hay un antes y después del Honorable y O.B.E Jimmy en la guitarra. 
Además de un virtuoso músico, el tipo ha estado muy implicado en causas altruistas.
Y por algo su solo en la canción Stairway to heaven está considerado por la prensa especializada como el Nº 1 de la historia del rock.

El origen de la escala pentatónica en un grupo musical es en realidad un cánon hexatónico. Su orígen, indostani, es la música carnática. Se basa en seis notas sacras, con un legato en su solfeo que la lleva a ser pentatonal.

Aquí un ejemplo, y podrán apreciar el "aroma" a blues y rock.

Escala Carnática, afinación hexatónica, origen ancestral del blues y el rock:
Jayanthi Kumaresh-Tradicional, circa 400 A.C

youtu.be/jM9b2Qo5qwM

Luego vinieron los japoneses, los árabes, el folklore celtíbero, el australiano. 
El primer instrumento mecánicamente afinado del que se tenga conocimiento, es una flauta de escala tritonal, interpretada por Homo Neanderthalensis en ritos funerarios y de canibalismo.
Una especie de restaurant con show musical...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Bueeee... tanto como el padre... Pero sí uno de sus mejores exponentes en el rock.
> De hecho en el hard rock hay un antes y después del Honorable y O.B.E Jimmy en la guitarra.
> Además de un virtuoso músico, el tipo ha estado muy implicado en causas altruistas.
> Y por algo su solo en la canción Stairway to heaven está considerado por la prensa especializada como el Nº 1 de la historia del rock.
> ...


!Wow como puedes saper tantos factos y su detalles! 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 24, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Wow como puedes saper tantos factos y su detalles!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Nooo. Ojalá supiera, estimado Daniel. 
Sí que me han enseñado mucho, pero he aprendido muy poco. 
Mais, muito obrigado pelo elogio!

Dónde sí saben y mucho es en este Foro de Electrónica. Se aprende un montón de cosas nuevas y muchas que ya había olvidado. En mi modesta opinión, lo mejor de la red. 

Cordial saludos a tod@s!


----------



## Nepper (Ago 24, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Bueeee... tanto como el padre... Pero sí uno de sus mejores exponentes en el rock.
> De hecho en el hard rock hay un antes y después del Honorable y O.B.E Jimmy en la guitarra.
> Además de un virtuoso músico, el tipo ha estado muy implicado en causas altruistas.
> Y por algo su solo en la canción Stairway to heaven está considerado por la prensa especializada como el Nº 1 de la historia del rock.
> ...










krlosss dijo:


> Aquí un ejemplo, y podrán apreciar el "aroma" a blues y rock.
> 
> Escala Carnática, afinación hexatónica, origen ancestral del blues y el rock:
> Jayanthi Kumaresh-Tradicional, circa 400 A.C
> ...



El de la vasija..... la ROMPE!!! 

Hablando seriamente, está bueno eso que escribiste. Pero fue como un balde de agua fria porque no entiendo nada de esas palabras... pero parece interesante y con los días voy a ir investigando de que se trata...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Mais, muito obrigado pelo elogio!


!Por favor estimado Don krlosss , en Español o puedes sener moderado sin aviso previo!    

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 27, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Bueeee... tanto como el padre... Pero sí uno de sus mejores exponentes en el rock.



Puesto 3 

*Jimi* no se dedicaba al hard y *Eric* fue mas blues que rock. Ahora quien sera el tercero ? y a que se dedicaría  

Tantas palabras difíciles (no para mi) y no dijiste nada distinto que aclare yo, que la escala esta en toda la música, pero en el rock es una sola historia.

Ahora si quiere hablar del rey hablamos de *eddy* y si es el dios de Hard Rock bueno hablemos de *Deep Purple* (banda creadora del genero) 

Vuelve a tomar tus disco y repasa un poco tus estudios :estudiando: luego vuelve y hablaremos un poco


----------



## krlosss (Ago 27, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> Puesto 3
> 
> *Jimi* no se dedicaba al hard y *Eric* fue mas blues que rock. Ahora quien sera el tercero ? y a que se dedicaría
> 
> ...




Hola SSTC,

En efecto, tercero como ejecutante. Señalaba que se lo considera primero en el ranking en cuanto a sólo de guitarra en banda de rock:

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Page

Desde luego, SSTC. Tampoco hay que dar mucho mérito a esa revista: Lennon figura antes que Fripp, que figura antes que Darrell. 
No aparecen Giardino, Malmsteen, Gubitsch, Reinhardt, Di Meola... Mañana alguien hace nueva encuesta y el mejor guitarrista resulta ser mi primo afinando una Faim.  

A mi me pasa, en muchas ocasiones que un día x, el primero de los guitarristas de rock, el más bestia es, no sé, Hendrix, dos días después, Van Halen, Blackmore, Hackett, etc.

Ahora mismo, por ejemplo, estaba leyendo su post,  escuchando a Mahavishnu, y otra vez me sucede el síndrome de la "veleta": si me pregunta Ud. le respondería que el mejor, para mí, ahora, es Mc Laughlin, y supongo que cuando cambie el vinilo pondré a Vaughan, y otro cambio de en mi personal lista de "el mejor es...".

Eso de palabras difíciles, pues ahí discrepo con Ud. No lo son.
El hecho de que Ud. las comprenda no hace más que convencerme en ese sentido.
Palabras difíciles son las que no se dicen y las que no se escuchan. 
Y los barbarismos en las redes sociales, naturalmente. 

No me considere Ud. un pretencioso lingüístico, se lo ruego. 
Llevo viviendo décadas aquí, pero me crié "asha"... escuchando discos de colores de Alta Tensión y Tip Top en el ineludible Winco, después de ver a los Tres Chiflados en el 11, (Música en libertad jamás .., ni lo volveré a hacer).

Volviendo a vídeos para compartir, encontré esto en youtube, que me sorprendió agradablemente, incluso el movimiento ondulatorio de las cuerdas se aprecia bien. 
Probablemente ya lo habrá visto y sólo es un cover de Metallica: 

youtu.be/YRSlwhlTPUE.

PS 1: Finalmente he puesto un CD de Génesis, ahora soy fan de Rutherford.

PS 2: De estudiar ni hablar. Es Domingo.

Pues eso, me llamo Carlos y me activaron en 1960, en plena era Mesozoica.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 28, 2017)

Comparto con Ustedes el vídeo de un vuelo en avioneta del aeropuerto "Emilia reid" al sur de San Jose, CA al aeropuerto de "North Las Vegas" al norte de Las Vegas, NV. El viaje que me da la posibilidad de volver a vivir uno de los maravillosos vuelos que hice con mi amigo John Blair, copropietario de una Bonanza. El vídeo es aburrido para quien no comparte la afición, pues permite "vivir" aquel vuelo documentándolo por aproximadamente 45 minutos.






El vuelo de "ida" tuvo lugar en un día de cielos despejados y el de vuelta en un día de lluvia! Si, lluvia sobre el desierto!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 28, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Llevo viviendo décadas aquí, pero me crié "asha"... escuchando discos de colores de Alta Tensión y Tip Top en el ineludible Winco, después de ver a los Tres Chiflados en el 11, (Música en libertad jamás .., ni lo volveré a hacer).
> 
> 
> Pues eso, me llamo Carlos y me activaron en 1960, en plena era Mesozoica.
> Un saludo cordial.





No hacía falta dar fechas.


Al hablar de *Alta Tensión*, y *Música en Libertad*...

Te *"mandabas en cana"*

*Por cierto, y a quien interese.
*
Una escala pentatónica, o mejor dicho pentafonica, *se caracteriza por no tener grados de tensión.*

Lo que hace que  pueda continuarse indefinidamente, y por tal razón, ningún sonido que se toque (de esos cinco, obvio) sonará como un error.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola a todos , dice la Lenda que Jimi Hendrix diseñava y construia su proprios pedades de efectos especiales para su guitarra , tudo basados en transistores de germanio (los disponibles en aquela epoca).
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





krlosss dijo:


> Hola SSTC,
> 
> En efecto, tercero como ejecutante. Señalaba que se lo considera primero en el ranking en cuanto a sólo de guitarra en banda de rock:
> 
> ...


Aun prefero "Phil Collins"  como cantante de Genesis 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## palurdo (Ago 29, 2017)

Aquí os dejo un vídeo de Naomi que muestra lo que es ir a tiendas de electrónica en Shenzen, China. También habla un poco del papel de la mujer como técnica en electrónica en China. Y también muestra otras cositas :trollface:... El vídeo está en inglés, pero podéis disfrutar de las vistas de las tiendas de electrónica y escaparates de la zona.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> PS 1: Finalmente he puesto un CD de Génesis, ahora soy fan de Rutherford.


Entonces no te podes perder a Mike & The Mechanics.
Son geniales....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Aquí os dejo un vídeo de Naomi que muestra lo que es ir a tiendas de electrónica en Shenzen, China. También habla un poco del papel de la mujer como técnica en electrónica en China. Y también muestra otras cositas :trollface:... El vídeo está en inglés, pero podéis disfrutar de las vistas de las tiendas de electrónica y escaparates de la zona.
> 
> https://youtu.be/JcnChnrHwXg


 !Me guta la hermosa Chineziña!:babear::babear::babear:  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Entonces no te podes perder a Mike & The Mechanics.
> Son geniales....


!Me guta la canción "Over My Shoulder"!. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 30, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Entonces no te podes perder a Mike & The Mechanics.
> Son geniales....



Siiii son buenísimos. Me encantan los Mike´s.

Gracias Dr.!  
Y cordiales saludos.





palurdo dijo:


> Aquí os dejo un vídeo de Naomi que muestra lo que es ir a tiendas de electrónica en Shenzen, China. También habla un poco del papel de la mujer como técnica en electrónica en China. Y también muestra otras cositas :trollface:... El vídeo está en inglés, pero podéis disfrutar de las vistas de las tiendas de electrónica y escaparates de la zona.
> 
> https://youtu.be/JcnChnrHwXg



Jooo! El paraíso de los DIY´s! Si Mao los viera...

¿Tendrán semiconductores "truchos" o sólo nos los exportan?

Gracias por un buen vídeo Palurdo(con todo respeto), y un cordial saludo.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , dice la Lenda que Jimi Hendrix diseñava y construia su proprios pedades de efectos especiales para su guitarra , tudo basados en transistores de germanio (los disponibles en aquela epoca).
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> ...



Así es Daniel, eso dicen las leyendas.

Seguramente el tipo fabricaba o al menos manipulaba los pedales de efectos. Le encantaba la distorsión y el acople forzado, que hacía sus sonido tan particular.
Me lo imagino metiendo mano en los reóstatos del sub chasis en los Marshall, jeje.

Casi todo el equipamiento estándar lo modificaba o adaptaba a sus necesidades musicales.
Incluso interpretaba guitarras para diestros, cuando él mismo era zurdo. Las usaba invertidas y con el encordado intercambiado.

Un genio absoluto.

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

Estoy probando el navegador* Maxthon 5* con Windows 7 , ya que Explorer 8 ya no es "compatible" y no quiero que Chrome me llene de basura , *anda muy bien* , es liviano y en cualquier video de cualquier página  apoyando el mouse encima del video me ofrece "DOWNLOAD" y es muy facil hacerlo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 30, 2017)

Tonto de mí, voy y le pico a "Download" 



¿Funciona con xp?


----------



## krlosss (Ago 30, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Me guta la hermosa Chineziña!:babear::babear::babear:
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> 
> ...



Hola Daniel,

Le dejo algo de Genesis con Phil Collins.
Que se me va a deshidratar con la Chinezinha :babear:







Hablando en serio, me gusta este vídeo, porque critica a unos de los anteriores inquilinos del 1600 de la Av. Pennsylvania.

No muy diferente del "chapita" (louco, doido) que reside allí actualmente. 
Cuando quiere llamar a la enfermera, al final jajajaj.

Saludos al FE.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Funciona con xp?


 
Si funciona  , lo bajás de la página oficial :

http://www.maxthon.com/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2017)

No sabía que Roberto Gómez Bolaños "Chespirito" (Shakespearito) había quizás emulado a Chaplín haciendo de Hitler.





 

Aviso del moderador , no se aceptará *ningún* tipo de comentario politico o politizado.


.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Aviso del moderador , no se aceptará *ningún* tipo de comentario politico o politizado. . . . .


¿ Se pueden publicar videos de la dictadura de "Costa Pobre" ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2017)

Un genio                                      !


----------



## krlosss (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 6, 2017)

La cantante Bjork (famosa en los 90's) hablando de televisores TRC.


----------



## krlosss (Sep 6, 2017)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> La cantante Bjork (famosa en los 90's) hablando de televisores TRC.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75WFTHpOw8Y




Con esto queda demostrado que, de existir, dios es mujer. E islandesa.

"Look like a city, houses, streets, a motel, elevator..."

Un poeta le mintió una vez.

Muy buen vídeo, Gerson Strauss! Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Sep 7, 2017)

Yo creo que éste se hace daño de verdad.






Salút.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 7, 2017)

El video debería resultar aburrido para quienes no son aficionados a volar. El vuelo es en una Bonanza. El de ida a Las Vegas fue un día despejado, el de vuelta un día con nubes y lluvia.






El video debería resultar aburrido para quienes no son aficionados a volar. El vuelo es en una Bonanza. El de ida a Las Vegas fue un día despejado, el de vuelta un día con nubes y lluvia. El video lo tome con una cámara análoga y la convertí. Muestra unos segundos del video anterior en la cinta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 15, 2017)

​  
    ​     


¡¡Pero ese gatoooo!! 
Tiene mas miedo que el dueño.
Como salta intentando abrir la puerta ​​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2017)

Automatización por reconocimiento de color.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 17, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


 si mas hacen gatos como antiguamente  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Sep 17, 2017)

Es un Morris?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2017)

*Holografía 7D *


----------



## Nepper (Sep 27, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Holografía 7D *
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zvpacGjq0o



¿Ahora lo llaman 7D?... antes lo llamabamos canal Alpha....
Gracias Mr Tembo por la calidad en su ponencia





D@rkbytes dijo:


> https://youtu.be/bAdqazixuRY​



Muy bueno el video!!... pero, pero.... ¿puedo ser mas exceptico de lo normal?? 
Hay algunas menciones que me gustaría remarcar del video


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2017)

Nepper dijo:


> Muy bueno el video!!... pero, pero.... ¿puedo ser mas escéptico de lo normal?


Por supuesto, es obvio que hay ediciones hasta con los ojos de Nigel y el láser con una potencia increíble.
Sobre los robots... no estoy seguro, pero no lo dudo. 


Nepper dijo:


> Hay algunas menciones que me gustaría remarcar del video


Adelante. Las estamos esperando.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 28, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por supuesto, es obvio que hay ediciones hasta con los ojos de Nigel y el láser con una potencia increíble.
> Sobre los robots... no estoy seguro, pero no lo dudo.
> Adelante. Las estamos esperando.



Si si, es que bueno, no doy detalles de mi experiencia con robots industriales, pero creanme que estoy en el tema. Tal vez no con la marca Kuka, pero si con otra marca de renombre y no hay mayores diferencias.

Pues conocer ese tipo de robots industrial, me produce bastante escepticismo al ver el video.

En principio, como bien dijo bytes oscuros, el laser no tiene esa potencia. Además que los lasers en los robots estan calibrados para una distancia exacta. Dicho de otra forma, tienen un punto donde converge el laser (punto de foco, nada raro para los que saben de óptica).
Pero bueno,  no es para criticar, ya de por sí el robot le pasa la guitarra el tipo (muy fantasioso), así que como el video es show, solo remarcaré algunos detalles.

La complejidad de los movimientos. Para lograr esos movimientos (y hablo de los más fáciles, con el piano y la batería) también se necesita mucho tiempo para dejarlo exactamente como uno quiere. Los tiempos no son algo fácil de predecir en los movimientos de robots.
A ver, existen varias formas de "programarle" la trayectoria a un robot (siempre del tipo industrial) y la verdad, es que nunca sale exactamente como uno quiere. Por lo que al momento de "correr" la rutina de movimiento, hay que probar y probar, y probar...
Si alguien que no se dedica exactamente a "programar" los movimientos de los robots, quiere hacerlo, entonces no tendrá la facilidad para dejarlo como realmente quiere dejarlo.
Es un concepto sencillo pero largo de explicar, básicamente uno programa los movimientos a ojo, y a ojo no sabes cuando puede llegar a tardar en recorrer una trayectoria recta, luego una curva, luego girar la muñeca, etc. Uno no tiene idea de cuanto puede durar todos esos movimientos. Y como en la música, los tiempos son primordiales, no queda mas que probar, y jugar con parámetros de velocidad hasta dejarlo como el oído quiere.

Cargar las rutinas de movimiento desde una PC también implica un software, análisis y trabajo para que coincida con la realidad. Aún así, habiendo obtenido una simulación real, al ejecutarlo en la realdiad las medidas reales nunca suelen "coincidir" (¿Realmente el piano está a 1000mm de la base del robot?). Si el piano mide 5mm mas bajo de lo que se le programó, no sonará con la misma intensidad. ¿Modificas trayectoria de robot o colocas un trapo en las patas del piano para subirlo?
El robot hace siempre lo mismo, no tiene tacto, ni ojos, hace lo que se le programó hacer.

Tiempo 2:07
El flaco pasa entre los robots "conociendo" sus movimientos. Es terriblemente falso, porque si un robot le llega a pegar un saque lo deja sin 8 dientes. Lo mas seguro que esa toma es CGI. (Computer Generation Image)
Un buen ejemplo de la "confianza" que le tiene al robot, es el 0:35 donde toma el control remoto del robot y le da al boton de arranque parado frente a el, pero ni se le ocurre acercarse. (ni tampoco se cruza entre los robots y el piano para quitar la tela, que sería lo mas normal en vez de tironear de la puntita)
Cuando le enseña al robot del Teclado, fijarse que lo hace junto al mismo pero está quieto (Stop), no le gustaría que le atrape la mano contra el teclado. Notar que tiene el control remoto del robot a su izquierda, cosa que EL sea quien arranque el robot (por seguridad, obvio) y así se asegura que realmente está detenido. Entonces ¿realmente le tiene confianza como para aventurarse entre 3 robots?

Lo normal es que nadie se acerque a ningún robot en movimiento. Piensen esto: Aún si el robot está quieto, al darle un cabezazo podes salir lastimado.
En la industria las areas de trabajo de los robots, se delimitan y cercan para que nadie se le acerque ni de casualidad.

Volviendo al tema, hablaré de los movimientos complejos y NO repetitivos.
Digo esto, porque los movimientos, como la batería, o el piano, son fáciles, repetitivos y cortos, pero cuando se complica, que se vuelve más rápido los movimientos, solo se pueden significar 2 cosas:
O Kuka puso toda la plata para "Demostrar" que sus robots son ultra rápidos, o está usando CGI. Lo normal es que sea este último.

Por último, seguro se usó el viejo truco del cambio de cámara. Es mucho mas barato, rápido y práctico, hacer rutinas cortas del robot y reproducirlas en ese tramo, que grabar un largo programa de secuencias y movimientos que dure 2 o 3 minutos.

Dicho todo esto de otra forma, para hacer una melodía de 10 segundos, pueden llegar a estar 2 hs. (hablo de solo 1 robot.) El trabajo coordinado de 2 robots, como el piano, es bastante tedioso de programar.
Lo bueno, que si se hace bien, siempre hará lo mismo.


Varias empresas de robots suelen hacer este tipo de video para mostrar las "fabulosas" características de sus robots. Siempre suele sobresalir la capacidad de "coordinación" (como en la consola del DJ, piano, guitarra y batería) o de la velocidades de movimiento (teclado, batería). Por eso esto lo veo más como una demostración de venta que como un tema artístico. Aún así, el 50% del video es CGI.
Ahora, si el tipo realmente quería hacer algo "cool", pues la verdad que está muy bueno el video.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2017)

Agrego , inicialmente cuando debieron programar los movimientos  de una soldadora de carrocerías automotores con pinzas de puntos . . .  terminaron poniéndole un traje con "1000000" de sensores ópticos , aceleradores ineciales , etc etc  y copiaron el trabajo de un nero humano , vió .

Porque no daban pié con bola y el humano era más rápido y eficiente  , ahora seguramente se hayan invertido los papeles


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Agrego , inicialmente cuando debieron programar los movimientos  de una soldadora de carrocerías automotores con pinzas de puntos . . .  terminaron poniéndole un traje con "1000000" de sensores ópticos , aceleradores ineciales , etc etc  y copiaron el trabajo de un nero humano , vió .
> 
> Porque no daban pié con bola y el humano era más rápido y eficiente  , ahora seguramente se hayan invertido los papeles



¡¡Que viejo estoy!!

Recuerdo perfectamente, haber visto ese documental, del *nero* entrenando al brazo robótico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2017)

*Construcción del nuevo FogoYate*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 5, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Construcción del nuevo FogoYate*
> 
> https://youtu.be/lavm7CausyA



Somos como hormiguitas, pero super inteligente 

La capacidad de humano por el desarrollo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 6, 2017)

Incapaz de calcular las horas, días o meses que se ha llevado esa construcción.
Sólo el mover las "plataformas" y colocarlas en su sitio mínimo medio día, las pequeñas. 

Aún habiéndote dedicado a la industría, construcción o montaje de estructuras te sigue impactando.


Claro que sin máquinas como estos ...........








Las cosas serían un pelín mas complicadas.


P.d. minuto 2:30


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 15, 2017)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2017)

No soy fanático de Bruce lee ni mucho menos pero . . .  a partir de 0:36 jugando profesionalmente al ping pong con un Nunchaku  !


----------



## Nepper (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## krlosss (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2017)

Tienen el piróscafo bajo de presión


----------



## Nepper (Nov 11, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> https://youtu.be/MejbOFk7H6c



El driver anda bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2017)

El pez grande se come al chico !


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 3, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

*Misterio del cuero trenzado*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Misterio del cuero trenzado*
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCEC4d-KaQU



Hasta hace un año Fogo solía frecuentar un pequeño foro de artesanías en soga, acero (Cuchillos) y cuero. NO aprendí a hacer NADA 

Pero si se enseñaba a hacer todas esas cosillas. 

Si alguno desea aprovechar, mañana, primer miércoles del mes, se realiza la exposición/remate de caballos en la sociedad rural de Chascomús, además de los equinos, hay gran cantidad de stand de artesanías en cuero, cuchillería, soguería, Etc. 

Entrada Norte a Chascomús, predio de la sociedad rural, entrada libre y gratarola.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2017)

Motor de dos tiempos de pistón giratorio :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2017)

El año pasado se me había ocurrido cortar un Renault Twingo para convertirlo en Smart 

Pero calculo que en éstos días la papelería y documentación sería insostenible 












Peró éste se pasó  !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 11, 2017)

¡Quiero uno de esos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2017)

Llave Francesa que no es Inglesa y que funciona cómo llave crique


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 19, 2017)

Para los que nos gusta el Wood Tool​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2017)

Hermoso alpedismo , digo modelismo 

Miren las vias y el entorno de la maqueta   my God 

Construyó una "locomotora" diesel eléctrica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2017)

Sencillita CNC


----------



## Nepper (Dic 26, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sencillita CNC
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPDBdb72oDQ


Que monstruo...... Que monstruo!!

A lo migelangelo!



Enviado desde mi Motorola C200 mediante Netscape


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2017)

Diferencia de funcionamiento gráfico: CPU y GPU.






Salút.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 1, 2018)

INteresante video, sobre todo para los principiantes con muchas dudas.






Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2018)




----------



## asherar (Ene 15, 2018)




----------



## Nepper (Ene 16, 2018)

asherar dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3oItpVa9fs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAdqazixuRY



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1186612/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2018)

Equino con registro de conducir . . .  sacó un 10 en estacionamiento !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Equino con registro de conducir . . .  sacó un 10 en estacionamiento !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gYUs4rfu10



 ¡ Mejor que algunos que conozco !


----------



## Nepper (Ene 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Mejor que algunos que conozco !



Agrego: ¡ Mejor que algunos caballos que conozco !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2018)

Nepper dijo:


> Agrego: ¡ Mejor que algunos caballos que conozco !



¿ Caballos ?, ¿ De 2 o 4 patas ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2018)

No me gusta el maltrato animal , por eso y* en defensa de la bestia que cae bajo el carro*, por desidia del equino corriendo es que lo subo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2018)

Robot bípedo que anda en bicicleta !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2018)

Flauta de pan o pan flute.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 25, 2018)

El truco es sencillo, pero a la primera no te das cuenta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2018)

Resulta que me las cambió toitas


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 26, 2018)

Por fin le podre dar una mejor presentación a mis módulos de electrónica. Estoy comenzando con el monitor de pulso cardíaco. En Colombia son bastante costosas estas placas ... y en China me salen muy económicas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 11, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2018)

Lo siento por los que fuman o hemos fumado


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

*La Gioconda era China ! 





*


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 16, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 10, 2018)

Cada vez son mejores los efectos especiales


----------



## peperc (Jun 10, 2018)

si, el eeefecto esta bueno, pero yo ME MUERO  por ese perrito... pobrecito, como cae........por suerte esa escalera esta alfombrada ( y el tambien) .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 12, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1196539270487674


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 12, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> si, el eeefecto esta bueno, pero yo ME MUERO  por ese perrito... pobrecito, como cae........por suerte esa escalera esta alfombrada ( y el tambien) .


En efecto, los cachorros igual que los cachorros humanos son de goma, se caen rebotan y salen corriendo como si nada.
Además su madre le está controlando fantasmagoricamente .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Nos querías mostrar a tu esposa  ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nos querías mostrar a tu esposa  ?



​


----------



## peperc (Jun 12, 2018)

una pena.............le falta todo lo de abajo... mucha diversion se pierde.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2018)

Tres turbinas a querosen en cada brazo . . .


----------



## peperc (Jul 7, 2018)

2 en cada brazo !!! .......... 2 y el brazo



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tres turbinas a querosen en cada brazo . . .



che... como te llamaban ?¿??? .....................*SUPERMAN* ME DECIAN !!!!

y ahora ??? ....................................CARLITOS, " el manco" para los amigos


----------



## Nepper (Ago 7, 2018)

Joan Antoni melé - la dignidad humana, fundamento de la nueva economía


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2018)

Es una hermosa utopía, lástima que por cada uno que sigue esta filosofía hay miles que la rechazan, que además se mueven a nivél monetario, a nivél infuencia, a un nivél superior... demasiados y antidiluvianos intereses mueven el mundo y no darán su brazo a torcer tan fácilmente. 

Espero que los nietos de mis sobrinos algún día lo lleguen a conocer, un mundo regido por el sentido común, la paciencia o sabiduría tranquila, el amor al prójimo (mas allá de religiones o credos) y sobre todo el amor a la tierra que hizo todo posible y que empieza acusar las consecuencias de "el falso amor" de sus habitantes de dos patas.
De todas formas no soy el mas apropiado para hablar, por que no entiendo de política, las religiones, la supremacía y prepotencia, etc, etc...   o quizás sea el mas indicado..


----------



## Lolo71 (Ago 18, 2018)

curioseando por videos de manualidades algunos rusos. tienen algo fuera de lo normal en su creatividad en este video donde muestran una forma de calefacción  quemando aceite usado. vi que llegan a mas de 100 grados pudiendo ayudar a pasar el frio un poco mejor le mesclan agua  ojo.


----------



## peperc (Ago 19, 2018)

mucho mas de 100 grados, .. 100 grados hierve el agua.
ahi el hierro se pone ligeramente rojo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2018)

Seee , yo diría que por ese rojo cereza andaríamos en unos 700ºC


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 20, 2018)

Un maravilloso video que me mandó un buen amigo. Mi pantalla de alta resolución aquí me sirvió!


----------



## Lolo71 (Sep 5, 2018)

curioseando por youtube me llamo la atencion este video de calentador rocket.es suceptible  a mejoras espero sirva de ayuda a alguien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2018)

*Figuras o  ramificaciones de Lichtenberg *


----------



## Lolo71 (Sep 29, 2018)

saludos. este video me llamo la atención, ya que no sabia que se podía hacer les dejo el enlace  y su cara libro por si quieren saber mas. 



https://www.facebook.com/agronomiatv


----------



## Lolo71 (Oct 7, 2018)

no sabia que costara tanto un catalizador usado. lastima que no se el proceso de estraccion de esos metales seria bueno que uno de los compañeros del foro diera un norte al respecto.son por encima de 300 trumps.


----------



## Lolo71 (Oct 14, 2018)

curiosiando  por you tubbe . mire este video trae una buena idea para unos baflesitos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 2, 2018)

¡Qué genial!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 3, 2018)

Fabricación de Panel LCD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Lolo71 (Nov 17, 2018)

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

*Ver el segundo 10 *

*



*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el segundo 10


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

Esa no sale ni en un simulador !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esa no sale ni en un simulador !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Todos los pasajero ilesos pero muertos de un infarto


----------



## Lolo71 (Nov 22, 2018)

sera puro bla,bla ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2018)

No , es en serio , se ha hablado mucho de la sensibilidad en el Foro.


----------



## peperc (Nov 24, 2018)

minuto 2:34


----------



## peperc (Nov 24, 2018)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<






4:50


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 25, 2018)

Me gustó.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 8, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2018)

Tenía uno así desde mi terraza a la terraza de la vecina . . .  pero no lo renové


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenía uno así desde mi terraza a la terraza de la vecina . . .  pero no lo renové


En una obra en Mendoza teníamos uno parecido pero con tablas en el piso.
Al principio *¡ Muy cool ! *, pero las tablas se fueron deteriorando por el viento/sol/lluvia/nieve/tiempo y se convirtió en *¡ Espeluznante ! *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2018)

Lindo para hacer el jarrito para calentar café !


----------



## tiago (Dic 22, 2018)

Equipa tu bicicleta contra agresiones y abusos de los demas conductores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Equipa tu bicicleta contra agresiones y abusos de los demas conductores.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2018)

Filio de.......


----------



## peperc (Dic 23, 2018)

ARMADISIMO !!!!!!!! si el de la moto para y le da uan patada ... chau....
fijense que el de la moto mantiene la distancia adecuada para recibir el cohete.


----------



## tiago (Dic 23, 2018)

Claro, además el cohete es absorbido por el rebufo de la moto. Va prácticamente guiado hacia ella.

Salút.


----------



## peperc (Dic 24, 2018)

hay que llevar en al moto o en la bici un par de pañales usados ( si tenes hijos) ... esa es MORTAL.
si sos padre estas inmunizado ( mas o menos ) pero sino >>>> mortal !!!! .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 24, 2018)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2018)




----------



## peperc (Dic 25, 2018)

belleza, para sentirse AFORTUNADAS  de vivir eso en su hogar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2019)

*Para ahorrar en los discos del Dremel *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2019)

Ya tiene dueño ese invento y es un famoso reciclador , acumulador de aqui , con video y todo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya tiene dueño ese invento y es un famoso reciclador , acumulador de aqui , con video y todo


¿ *Cesar *?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2019)

Sips


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sips


No lo encontré


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2019)

Y está aqui en el Foro en algún lado


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2019)

Proceso de destilado del petroleo.







​Para gente de otras latitudes *YPF* (*Y*acimientos *P*etrolíferos *F*ogonazo)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


Hola a todos  solamente ahora que mire ese hermoso video , esa reportagen fue hecha por "EPTV" una retransmissora afiliada a la emisora de TV  "Rede Globo" , una de las mas inportante y poderosa aca en Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

*Ojo con ésto , pegan con imanes una chapa dónde sale el dinero en los cajeros automáticos !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 23, 2019)

Y.... ¿la plata esa se la llevan al banco, a la poli...... o va al bolsillo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2019)

. . . Nombran do$ cajero$ , me parece que $alieron a recorrer . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 27, 2019)

Minuto 33.... creo que aquí se habló de ese tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2019)

Cañón , si cañón y no misil que disparaba bombas atómicas 





https://es.gizmodo.com/atomic-annie-el-dia-que-estados-unidos-fabrico-20-cano-1833370284


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Abr 26, 2019)

asi mismo se atrapaban a unos monos en africa..
ponian semillas en una vasija y el mono como no queria soltar quedaba atrapado....

en fin, solo cambia la semilla o fruta por lingote, nada mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Solo cambia de mono


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Abr 27, 2019)

hermoso, los perritos son hermosos, pureza al maximo.
perritos
gatitos
crias de pinguino emperador
crias de lobo
crias de zorro..
de todo tipo...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo cambia de mono



habra que ver  si cada uno de quienes leen esto no tienen la mano o la vida atrapada en algun tipo de vasija y no se dan cuenta


----------



## tiago (Abr 28, 2019)

¿Y quien no tiene la mano atrapada en alguna vasija?. Lo que habría que mirar es qué cosa está agarrando.

Salút.


----------



## peperc (Abr 28, 2019)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Y quien no tiene la mano atrapada en alguna vasija?. Lo que habría que mirar es qué cosa está agarrando.
> 
> Salút.



o que cosa nos esta agarrando la mano, tambien esta esa .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2019)

Estupidez Youtuber . . .  comerse un pulpo vivo y casi el pulpo se la come a ella


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2019)

4 Locomotoras y cuantos vagones ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 25, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2019)

Lanzamiento desde Cabo Cañaveral de *60 satélites de SpaceX*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 30, 2019)

A mí no me engañan, eso es el expreso Madrid Cáceres que debía llegar a las 6 y llega a las tres de la madrugada.
Y para colmo le fallan las luces en algunos vagones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

Les regalo un *Seiche : *(pronúnciese ˈseɪʃ o /séish/) es una onda estacionaria que afecta a un cuerpo de agua encerrado o parcialmente encerrado y producido mayormente por el viento . Los *seiches* y los fenómenos relacionados a *seiches* se han observado en lagos, embalses, piletas, piscinas, bahías, mares.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=443843222861800
			




Video de extraño movimiento del agua en tanque: Posible explicación del fenómeno - Sociedad - Elonce.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les regalo un *Seiche : *(pronúnciese ˈseɪʃ o /séish/) es una onda estacionaria que afecta a un cuerpo de agua encerrado o parcialmente encerrado y producido mayormente por el viento . Los *seiches* y los fenómenos relacionados a *seiches* se han observado en lagos, embalses, piletas, piscinas, bahías, mares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

Una vez me hizo un seiche la pileta de la cocina  . . . se había tapado


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 25, 2019)

Ese efecto lo ví una vez en la taza inodoro...... si no echo agua rápidamente..... sale una rata a comerme   ....


----------



## Nepper (Jun 30, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les regalo un *Seiche : *(pronúnciese ˈseɪʃ o /séish/) es una onda estacionaria que afecta a un cuerpo de agua encerrado o parcialmente encerrado y producido mayormente por el viento . Los *seiches* y los fenómenos relacionados a *seiches* se han observado en lagos, embalses, piletas, piscinas, bahías, mares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un amigo lo había visto en la pileta de su casa, justo (luego se enteró) cuando hubo un sismo en mendoza si mal no recuerdo... los movimientos obviamente imperceptibles por el cuerpo humano en buenos aires, se trasladaron por tierra a menor frecuencia haciendo resonancia con la pileta (piscina) de mi amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Ago 21, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



veo a veecs... mucha gente se ahoga en un vaso de agua, por sus dramas.. que si lo piensa son insignificantes.
luego ves en la calle a alguien inmensamente peor, que pareceria que la vida lo cago desde su nacimiento .. y te das cuenta ( o no ) .

la alegria de ese perro a pesar de su problema es  una maravilla, contagia  .... y es  para reflexionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2019)

Si , más me llamó la atención cómo se desplaza enérgicamente saltando el cul0    aplausos para él !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2019)

Después del 00:10


----------



## peperc (Ago 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Después del 00:10




fijate tu video y luego mira este :






y luego sumale algun video de psicologia que te dice ( muchos lo dicen ) que la crianza de un niño hasta los 8 años es fundamental, lo que le sembras en esa edad le queda para siempre .

y saca conclusiones, pero con cuidado, mucha gente saca conclusiones a la ligera y mal.
como todo, cada quien saca las conclusiones que le conviene, por eso digo : con cuidado y tomandose el tiempo y buscando sabiduria..


----------



## Nepper (Sep 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Después del 00:10







Dosme


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 30, 2019)

Vengo a removerles las tripas 






Seguro que a mas de uno se removido algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2019)

Alguien grabó un video de un grupo de delfines drogándose


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 4, 2019)

Naa...... es para soportar la incesante e incordiante fluctuación de guiris y domingueros con sus "barquitos" llamándolos y deslumbrándoles con el reflejo de sus móviles de nueva generación y cámara 8D.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2019)

Nuevos tipos de tarugos Fisher


----------



## peperc (Oct 4, 2019)

uno se pregunta como era que hacian nuestros abuelos.... 
y lo hacian.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2019)

La empresa de telefonía histórica ENTEL , ponía tarugos de plomo , que era una lámina enrollada y se agarraban como bestias de paredes malísimas.

Un Sr. Catalán (ya fallecido) me comentó que en algún lugar rocoso-montañoso de Cataluña hacían las casas talladas en la roca viva , OK , y las puertas y ventanas ?

Dónde iban las bisagras cavaban unas cajas  retentivas , o sea mas grandes al fondo que la entrada , las rellenaban con plomo a martillazos y sobre eso atornillaban bisagras de puertas y ventanas . . .  el marco quedaba en piedra.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 4, 2019)

Me duele el bolsillo sólo ver esos tacos. 

Cuando vuelva a ver una casa cueva (abundan por toda España) me fijo en como están sujetas las ventanas y puertas.


----------



## peperc (Oct 4, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me duele el bolsillo sólo ver esos tacos.
> 
> Cuando vuelva a ver una casa cueva (abundan por toda España) me fijo en como están sujetas las ventanas y puertas.



si, encima, anda a conseguirlos en la ferreteria de el barrio !!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Interesante , pero mas interesante aun es lo cranio de cristal encontrado en la America Central.
Veer mejor en :  Crânio de cristal – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre  y cranio de cristal - Google Search
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2019)

Con dos láser cruzados . . .  cualquiera lo hace


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con dos láser cruzados . . .  cualquiera lo hace


!Siii , ?pero donde los Indios nativos de las Americas central haberian de tener uno equipo deses disponible en las manos ?
Si la propria HP (Hewlett & Packard) que los analizou en sus laboratorios en Palo Alto ( California) aclaro que NO hay tecnologia en los dias de hoy para lapidar eses cranios.
?Serian una arte de extraterrestres ?
!Misterios..........!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Oct 10, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2236822036429612


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2019)

Obsolescencia programada. Tema que parece algo de ahora, de hace pocos años, pero que es un tema bastante antíguo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2019)

*Basta de hormigas ! *

*Cuec *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2019)

Quiero ver la primera parte..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)

Can-opener bridge compilation 

Compilación de puente abre-latas 

No creen en : 11 pies con 8 _pulgaas_


----------



## peperc (Nov 1, 2019)

convengamos que hoy dia, en esta epoca ... hay alguien en esa municipalidad que  DISFRUTA DE ESOS VIDEOS....
es seguro que le hablran recomendado mil veces colocar una simple barrera infrarroja o laser un poco mas atras, que encienda luces rojas de advertencia y obligando a detenerse .
una alarma y luces.-
se evitarian esos accidentes.
cualquier alo puede hacer..
pero no.
como dije:
hay alguien en ese municipio que  *GOZA* de ver a diario esos videos.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

8:33 camionero ( prudente) ... versus  repartidores choferes de camionetas ( todo el resto de el video)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
1:38 
quiero salir en el video, pero no tengo coche alto....... no importa, le choco a otro !!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Can-opener bridge compilation
> 
> Compilación de puente abre-latas
> 
> No creen en : 11 pies con 8 _pulgaas_


Yo tengo este cerca de casa este y siempre deja a alguno colgado 

Sobre uno de los laterales finaliza una playa de maniobras ferroviarias con sus correspondientes para-choques.
Al poco tiempo de la inauguración del paso bajo-nivel una locomotora siguió de largo, volteó el para-choques, la pared de hormigón y cayó al pozo 







*Edit:*

Encontré foto


----------



## peperc (Nov 5, 2019)

no es un video.. son fotos..

pasen a mirar y diganme si no les paso como a mi :
ese señor que vende  me parece que ha recogido cosas de mi pasado !!!!!

Publicaciones del vendedor en Mercado Libre Argentina


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 6, 2019)

Activar el audio del vídeo.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1874626222640812


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Nov 14, 2019)

me quedo con 14:52
carita fresca , linda sonrisa..
el resto es scrap electronico, ese tipo lo compra por tonelada y tiene un galpon enorme y una buena organizacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2019)

*250 ms - 5.000 Tons





 *


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 1, 2019)

Bastante sorprendente. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2689963107786514


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 2, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Bastante sorprendente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   porque cada vez esta mas cerca la era de las maquinas malignas comandadas por malignos hombres. 
 por el salvaje y desconsiderado trato de los "humanos" al pobre "Wally"

Como parodia o montaje esta entretenido y me recuerda la típica película en que el bien triunfa sobre el mal....... Y la crueldad del hombre contra sí mismo y con todo lo que le rodea..

*¡¡ Corre wally... Corre..!!  *


----------



## peperc (Dic 3, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> porque cada vez esta mas cerca la era de las maquinas malignas comandadas por malignos hombres.
> por el salvaje y desconsiderado trato de los "humanos" al pobre "Wally"
> 
> Como parodia o montaje esta entretenido y me recuerda la típica película en que el bien triunfa sobre el mal....... Y la crueldad del hombre contra sí mismo y con todo lo que le rodea..
> ...



hoy vi una noticia, de que 2 delfines lastimaron a una nena de 11 años, que estaba en no se donde.... .. los delfines al parecer " trabajaban" ? en una especie de parque acuatico , y bueno.. no se que....

lo interesante es que dan ganas de poner esa noticia al lado de la noticia esa de que anualmente se dan  MATANZAS de delfines en japon, en no se que parte, o en DINAMARCA  en no se que otra isla... . hay fotos y son .. siempre.. no una vez aislada....

que se puede decir ? el ser humano tiene un arte para  ESQUIVAR  el bulto, siempre... fijense que que es tremendamente dificil escuchar a alguien decir:  HA !! SI.. FUE CULPA MIA.. DISCULPEN...

es mas, en la noticia esa de que los 2 delfines lastimarona la criatura el parque ese acuatico dijo que los delfines estaban aestresados por el cambio climatico.... ( no por ser obligados a trabajar ahi... ... o que si se iban de ahi seguro les iria peor... ) ... no.. la culpa e sde el cambio climatico...
que dicho sea de paso, bueno, seguro de eso es culpa las vacas que se pedorrean tanto.
en fin....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 3, 2019)

Me creo mas que el estrés y el maltrato prolongado propiciara el ataque..... o que confundieran a la niña con algo que había que zarandear, hundir y lanzar por los aires. No he visto la noticia y no tengo datos.

Busca en la red sobre Tilikum la ballena asesina de un parque acuático. Sólo imperaba el ansia de poder personal y monetario. Y sabiendo que el mal estaba en los genes (    ) usaron a la ballena como semental y repartieron las crias por diferentes parques propiciando la catástrofe.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2019)

No te compres un perro guardián ! Mejor un tejón melero (_Mellivora capensis)
_
3 por 1 es negocio !_   
_


----------



## peperc (Dic 11, 2019)

pobre la serpiente... y eso que es un "depredador" .
la verdad que la selva es un horror, ya veo por que la raza humana escapo de ella.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2019)




----------



## peperc (Dic 15, 2019)

vieron la filmacion ??  agujeritos en todas partes.
debe tener la casa llena de esas marquitas / puntitos .
si vive con la madre lo debe querr matar !!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 24, 2019)

Scratching disks for Christmas 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=597535531006086
			


¡Feliz Navidad!
Les deseo lo mejor, un fuerte abrazo y mucho éxito.


----------



## peperc (Dic 26, 2019)

VIDEOS PARA COMPARTIR Y MAS.......  y reflexionar ahora que termina el año :
( es para verlos todos y juntarlos y luego sacar conclusiones)

1 ___





aca es mas interesante ( por si alguno es "remolon" a la hora de sacar conclusiones) , leer los comentarios , como por ejemplo:

_Dios santo!!Que miserable me siento,tan feliz que luce y una que lo tiene todo  a veces somos inconformes. _


2 --  




este es interesante, ver como se han acostumbrado, si, se acostumbran, la sociedad, el entorno les educa.

3 --- 




estan todos intimamente relacionados, aca, tenemso a el monito humano, y dentro de este grupo entramos nosotros.

son solo para relfexionar y vernos a el espejo .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

y luego totalmente  aparte de la idea que queria mostrar antes, aca pongo un video muy bueno, me hizo pensar como es que algunos paises dedican tiempo y esfuerzo en remarcar ESOS VALORES y otros paises sin embargo , solo encontras en la TV  pura BASURA y malos ejemplos.
pues aca la joya :






a


----------



## peperc (Ene 10, 2020)

1:37:
tu no eres nazi jojo ....eres un niño de 10 años al que le gusta disfrazarse con un uniforme y quiere formar parte de un grupo......interesante..
a quien les suena ?? , que pasa si yo le digo eso a una niña empoderada que anda diciendo tonteras y prepoteando a sus compañeritos ?? por que se ha juntado con un prupito de femi-tontas y anda yendo a marchas, para acusar a quienes ni conoce ?? .:
>>>>>>>
tu no eres femi-nazi niña .... solo eres una niña al que le gusta disfrazarse con un uniforme y quiere formar parte de un grupo... 

y lo mismo va para muchachos que se juntan con grupitos violentos ..... aca, tenemso la frase perfecta, exacta, real, dicha por una chica:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2020)

*Historia de Volkswagen*


----------



## peperc (Ene 28, 2020)

comportamiento humano.
manipulaciond e grupos, presion de grupos, sociedad.

interesante este chico , al hablar, muy claro.
GRUPOS: 
el pais, la escuela, el foro, el club.

dejem de lado el tema en particular, pero si escuchen el comportamiento , en general.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

*SODA SPRINGS: LA INCREÍBLE FUENTE NATURAL DE CO2 MÁS GRANDE DEL MUNDO*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2020)

Muchos esperábamos el medio tiempo del Super Bowl 2020 para ver esto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 7, 2020)

La robótica es nuestra especialidad. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2242005899436195


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 7, 2020)

Que alguien lo dispare para que deje de sufrir 

   El típico robot del juntamugres.

😲 La primera generación fallida de los *Terminator. 

🤔 *el sonido se puede utilizar para efectos especiales o como base de canciones de rock...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2020)

Un ascor    

😂😂😂


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2020)

Lo había visto , lo que hasta ahora no di es con que método lo hacen . . .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> lo que hasta ahora no di es con que método lo hacen .


Y no lo piensan decir, pero ha de haber algo de Peltier.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2020)

*Persevera y . . .  fallarás  !
*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 20, 2020)

Nueva Tecnología Micro LED de SAMSUNG


----------



## peperc (Feb 21, 2020)

les comparto esta imagen, me sorprendio.. diganme por favor que piensan :


no lo pongo como un abroma, sino todo lo contrario, como algo muy serio , que es asi.
me lo habian mandado en el facebook , pero en seguida lo vi como algo para cualquiera que se dedica a "reparar" :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2020)

Extinción de un terraplanista  , en rigor parece que solo lo usaba cómo excusa para recaudar fondos y volar . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Extinción de un terraplanista  , en rigor parece que solo lo usaba cómo excusa para recaudar fondos y volar . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comprobó que la tierra es plana, pero si que es dura (Humor negro)


----------



## peperc (Feb 25, 2020)

ese era el tipo ?? .. se hizo percha contra el suelo ??
de verdad ??

aca lo explica.





						Mike Hughes (daredevil) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




que gente tonta y cabezona, la verdad, es un problema inmenso cuando una persona decide seguir un camino de mentiras, se lo termina creyendo.
y no dudo que esos cohetes que el hacia debian ser una  TONTERIA tecnicamente, pero como el debia se rmuy porfiado, pues lo siguio.

es interesante, el comportamiento humano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2020)

Si , aparentemente algo salió mal con el paracaídas que se desplegó durante la subida , y algo también salió mal con el paracaídas de emergencia  . Él es el que se estrella en la tierra . . .


----------



## peperc (Feb 25, 2020)

que *TONTA* esta alguna gente, la verdad, es como dije antes.

acaso no piensa que no hace falta que vaya el ?? solo le basta poner camara sy listo.
ya tantos lo han hecho.
pero no :
porfiadez, estupiez, y se acostumbro.
encima, si tiene su pagina en al web o lo que sea, seguro se infla de tonteras.
yo si creo que creia que la tierra era plana, y en reptilianos y mas aun .
esta loco el mundo, de gente loca, tonta.

lo bueno es que se mato solo y no se llevo a ningun inocente con el .


----------



## peperc (Feb 28, 2020)

cuando OTRO/A  le saca la cancion a un famoso  ........ Y LA DEJA MEJOR AUN !!!!





.................


----------



## peperc (Mar 5, 2020)

miren este video.. los gestos.
EL MOTIVO  de la acusacion ( por que la miro) .
lo que esta haciendo ( arruinandole el trabajo , la profesion a un hombre) .
y el unico motivo es .. que la miro, o sea, en el colegio , todo el mundo mira, se mira, nadie anda con anteojso negros o mascara de soldador.
los gestos, el entorno, la actitud exagerada...... y se escucha a "la manada" azuzando , provocando .
a un profesor.
yo no exagero cuando digo que esto es "un virus"

ah.. y el medio  noticioso , lo titula como un acto de valentia ...









						El ejemplar acto de valentía de una estudiante que encaró a un maestro acusado de acoso
					

Un maestro de preparatoria señalado por acoso, salió de su clase para asegurar que él no había hecho nada. Entonces una estudiante se acercó y lo encaró: “¡me has mirado directamente a los pechos!”.




					es-us.noticias.yahoo.com
				











mañana, tu vas a hacer un trabajo a donde una clienta, cuando terminas le quieres cobrar y ella se pone a lso gritos  diciendo que tu la acosaste , que la has mirado..... claro, primero te deja trabajar tranquilo, que hagas el arreglo.
el asunto va cuando hay que pagar.

ahora, no dudo que las niñas se mentalizaran que el maestro que les ponga malas notas es  UN VIOLADOR EN SU CAMINO.

increible, y ejemplificador hasta donde se puede llegar con este asunto.

PD: ya esta, el maestro para los medios *ES* un acosador, ya esta, eso sellado y enviado.
no se que opinan ustedes, a mi esto me parece mas que asombroso  hasta el corona virus me preocupa menos .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1579864988845378


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2020)

Casi me chocan el Quadri 





 

Motor de cilindros enfrentados :


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Youtube me daba error y no podía verlos casi , ahora redujeron mundialmente la resolución a 400 y algo y si se puede ver


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Youtube me daba error y no podía verlos casi


A mi no me funcionaban los videos embebidos en el foro, pero si me conectaba directo a youtube iban perfectamente bien...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2020)

Para cuando se termine esta época aciaga y remontemos, estoy pensando en un nuevo proyecto... 

Aunque sea sólo un sueño a lo grande....






No sé que tiene que engancha


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Casa de muñecas con pileta  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Casa de muñecas con pileta  !!!!!!!!


Para bañar la Nancy y el Ken  


Fíjense a partir del minuto 11:22 y 11:25 😯


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Especial para Doña Clota . . .


----------



## peperc (May 8, 2020)

las caras.. los gestos ( hay que mirar varias veces el video y ver a cada personaje secundario y sus gestos) .......  cualquier parecido con algo que hayan visto similiar en la vida real es pura casualidad :


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 9, 2020)

La empresa que apoya "La Ley del Mínimo Esfuerzo"


----------



## peperc (May 9, 2020)

luego, atras de el programa, cuando las camaras se apagaron le preguntan :
¿ que ganancia te da eso ?? 

yo no discuto que es INMORAL.
pero siquiera fabricar armas tambien lo es y mas.,
vender cigarrillos, o permitir abrir un BINGO O CASINO, sabiendo que es un vicio / adiccion, pero como " pagan mucho de impuestos " esta bien.
y ni que hablar de la contaminacion.
o de ... el otro dia, vi unas fotos, de la pesca en no se donde, un gbarco gigante con  TONELADAS de aletasd e tiburon, una carniceria total.
un horror.
una pelicula de el infierno en la tierra.....

y a diario me mandan en el face, una gente que rescata animales y da a viso cuando abandonan a alguno , y veo cada cosa... cada hija deputez que no tiene nombre...

el ser humano es tan , pero tan hipocrita....... eso de "hacer la tarea"  es  una cosilla de nenes, una nimiedad.
la misma web , el mayor negocio de la web es la pornografia, con lo que arrastra.

y estos señores  ( ah.... claro.. que tonto de mi....) ... claro, estan en la TV , frente a las camaras...


----------



## peperc (May 10, 2020)

ESTO NO ES BROMA EN LO MAS MINIMO:

a veces uno se pregunta por que ese tio o ese abuelo es tan asi .
por que la gente es tan dificil.
crecimos viendo a la familia inghalss , o los dibujitos de disney  y a uno le cuesta comprender la realidad.
de donde venimos, quienes somos .
cuanto trabajo hay aun por delante :


----------



## peperc (May 17, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2798412766879004


----------



## oscar1978 (May 22, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> ESTO NO ES BROMA EN LO MAS MINIMO:
> 
> a veces uno se pregunta por que ese tio o ese abuelo es tan asi .
> por que la gente es tan dificil.
> ...



esto es increible!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2020)

Fusil mata moscas con sal de mesa :


----------



## peperc (Jun 7, 2020)

jaaaa. mira si se hubiesen avivado estos yankys , cuando comenzo lo de el coronavirus, en vez de comprar armas como hicieron...
compraban estos rifles y bolsones de 50 kilos de sal...
y cuando salian de compras, pues a disparar para adelante..

ya veo que algun yanky lo lee y la venta de estos rifles se dispara !!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2020)

Hay otro video que le pusieron mira laser   👌  👈


----------



## peperc (Jun 16, 2020)

no se si alguno lo conocia.. un genio :


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 16, 2020)

O le amas o le odias, el mismo lo dice. 
Me gusta porque es claro y directo. No le gustan todos los animales, pero su causa es defenderlos y lo hace con todas las consecuencias.


----------



## peperc (Jun 18, 2020)

DURO....... solo para pensar, es solo un pensamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 11, 2020)

Se ve divertido.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=610954309550288


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2020)

Sin comer nada ! 🤮


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Se ve divertido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La pierra de mi hija hace lo mismo cuando agarra algun de sus brinquedos ( y tanbien con gatos), jajajajajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel LOpes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2020)

Avión eléctrico de despegue horizontal


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Avión eléctrico de despegue horizontal


Muuuuucho interesante ese Avión enpleya conceptos de un Helicopero para subir y descer del aire y eso es muy bueno cuando la pista de pouso / decolagen es muy chica.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2020)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 8, 2020)

Hermosa, genial y con una gran voz.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2020)

De 2:57 a 3:25 . . .  el cambio a guitarra acústica ! 🤩


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2020)




----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

Lentes regulables ¿?¿?¿


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2020)

Esta obra cinematográfica fue grabada con ayuda de la cámara Phantom v2640, capaz de filmar hasta *25.030  fotogramas por segundo*. Según Kalashnikov, el sensor de este dispositivo no se pierde ni el más mínimo detalle.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 13, 2020)

soy yo.. o el tirador es una Roca, o prácticamente no hay culatazo..¿?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2020)

Fijate en 00:18 que el escape de gases amortigua. Aunque posiblemente usen algún truco de edición fotográfico

No guta resorte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2020)

Motor de cuatro tiempos sin válvulas ¿?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2020)




----------



## J2C (Dic 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Pero se vio mejor en una de la películas de Bond, James Bond !!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2020)

¡Genial!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2020)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 4, 2021)

Es hipnótico...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¡Genial!


Que Lo tiro!! si eso es Real y no una animacion 3dcg... creo no llegamos al 2050.. y nos extinguen....creo es hora que empiece a limpiar mi Bunker..y acumular chevechas...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

Definitivamente nos vamos a extinguir.. miren la parte cuando sube las escaleras.. .... Ahora imaginen que sube con un rifle colocado en su espalda------


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 12, 2021)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2021)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2021)

*Otro video de terror *
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2021)

😲  😲  😲  😲  😲  😲  😲  😲  😲  😲


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2021)

My God !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2021)

Ambos puentes se llaman Nicolás Avellaneda . . .   , el mas nuevo de hormigón es puente levadizo (creo que ya no) y tiene transbordador , el antiguo , que han reparado-refaccionado , solo transbordador.











*Fuente *


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 27, 2021)

Por cierto: ! Que estrenen la película ya !.... La tendría que haber visto hace mucho tiempo !!!! Pandemia del o💥✨🦠〽️🔱💢


----------



## RUBENCFA (Mar 8, 2021)

funny.videos on TikTok
					

😂 Who is faster?             #funny #fyp




					www.tiktok.com
				








						😂#funny #foryou #laugh #fyp #comedy | TikTok
					

11.3K Likes, 66 Comments. TikTok video from iResttime toys (@funny__fidgettoys): "😂#funny #foryou #laugh #fyp #comedy".  original sound - iResttime toys.




					www.tiktok.com
				











						iResttime toys on TikTok
					

#foryou #funny #laugh #fyp #comedy #😂😂😂




					www.tiktok.com
				








						You will never guess the ending 😂#foryou #funny #fyp #laugh | TikTok
					

18.2K Likes, 144 Comments. TikTok video from iResttime toys (@funny__fidgettoys): "You will never guess the ending 😂#foryou #funny #fyp #laugh".  original sound - iResttime toys.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						😅😅#fyp #foryou #OMG | TikTok
					

16.7K Likes, 149 Comments. TikTok video from iResttime toys (@funny__fidgettoys): "😅😅#fyp #foryou #OMG".  original sound - iResttime toys.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						Embarrassing experience😂😂😂😂😂😂😂#funny #fyp #girls | TikTok
					

1.1K Likes, TikTok video from leagon (@seeingfunny): "Embarrassing experience😂😂😂😂😂😂😂#funny #fyp #girls".  How To Love - Luh Kel.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						#fman #fy #LoveStory #hot #funny #duet #fyn | TikTok
					

2K Likes, 24 Comments. TikTok video from aa (@fman66): "#fman #fy #LoveStory #hot #funny #duet #fyn".  original sound - aa.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						🤣🤣🤣#funny #super | TikTok
					

3.6K Likes, 22 Comments. TikTok video from iResttime toys (@funny__fidgettoys): "🤣🤣🤣#funny #super".  original sound - iResttime toys.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						🧐🧐#foryou #funny #fyp | TikTok
					

5.4K Likes, TikTok video from iResttime toys (@funny__fidgettoys): "🧐🧐#foryou #funny #fyp".  original sound - iResttime toys.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						I think you win, but you might lose your freedom soon😂😂#funny #fyp #... | TikTok
					

17.8K Likes, 65 Comments. TikTok video from iResttime toys (@funny__fidgettoys): "I think you win, but you might lose your freedom soon😂😂#funny #fyp #laugh".  original sound - iResttime toys.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						Trust me..to the end 🤣🤣🤣#funny #comedy #ohno #viral | TikTok
					

7.6K Likes, 37 Comments. TikTok video from iResttime toys (@funny__fidgettoys): "Trust me..to the end 🤣🤣🤣#funny #comedy #ohno #viral".  original sound - iResttime toys.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						There really is Altman in this world #Altman #monster #funny | TikTok
					

50 Likes, TikTok video from 65 (@funnyazhu): "There really is Altman in this world #Altman #monster #funny".  original sound - 65.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						Naughty bear😂😆😄#play #foryou #foryoupage #funny #follow #fyp #happy... | TikTok
					

1.1K Likes, TikTok video from leagon (@seeingfunny): "Naughty bear😂😆😄#play #foryou #foryoupage #funny #follow #fyp #happy #actor #smile #family #laugh".  original sound - leagon.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						Don't blink😂😂😂#foryou #happy #foryoupage #foryourepage #play #follo... | TikTok
					

741 Likes, TikTok video from leagon (@seeingfunny): "Don't blink😂😂😂#foryou #happy #foryoupage #foryourepage #play #follow #actor #smile #laugh #friends #funny #fyp".  original sound - leagon.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						Don't come to my house😨😨😨#smile #funny #happy #fyp #laugh #family #... | TikTok
					

617 Likes, TikTok video from leagon (@seeingfunny): "Don't come to my house😨😨😨#smile #funny #happy #fyp #laugh #family #actor #trick".  original sound - leagon.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						#funny #boys #foryou | TikTok
					

14.3K Likes, 95 Comments. TikTok video from Fun_fun (@wumian1): "#funny #boys #foryou".  original sound - Fun_fun.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						#boys #funny #tiktok #fyp #foryou | TikTok
					

1.2K Likes, TikTok video from Fun_fun (@wumian1): "#boys #funny #tiktok #fyp #foryou".  original sound - Fun_fun.




					www.tiktok.com
				








						TikTok
					






					www.tiktok.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2021)

El Peppo pescando !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 16, 2021)

Una cura alternativa para estos tiempos convulsos.....
Fuera penas por un rato


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2021)

Si fuera de María Juana no pasaría desapercibida  !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Nepper (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


me lo vi entero.... y pensar que antes lo hacían sin máquinas...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2021)

Estoy pensando en hacerme mi propia central hidroeléctrica.. 🤔 





¿Es tan fácil conectar esos motores? 
¿Así directos a los puentes..? ¿Habrá algo más?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## switchxxi (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jose -El Pletinas (Dic 30, 2021)

Juer...aquí hay sitio para todo...pues ahí va mi contribución como forofo del mundo analógico, y la música rock d e los 80´s y que no palidezca.
Si alguien tiene problemas con su casete, con mucho gusto le asesoraré y en su caso acudiremos a ajustar el cabezal y diagnosticar por que no rinde o donde falla.  Que no rebobina...!!! Que ululea: ....el famoso Wow and flutter de los anglosajones ...A veces con un pequeño "apaño" vuelve a funcionar, con inversiones mínimas de tiempo y dinero...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 31, 2021)

Ahí les dejo un descalabro que baticinaba la obsolescencia programada ...  






Este tipo de películas y de vampiros (y vampiresas), hombres lobo, frankenstein algo de destape light era lo que proyectaban en los días de mi inocente preadolescencia, cuando mis viejos nos largaban los Sábados al cine del pueblo, (que alivio perdernos de vista un par de horas je..).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2022)

Los que son de Madrid y los alrededores lo conocen de sobra.
Cuando entras por primera vez se te pasan pensamientos contradictorios por la cabeza.. Podrías terminar como el de "La cabina". 😆🤣🤣






¿No había sitio para ensanchar las entradas y salidas..?


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 9, 2022)

Aunque el canal completo es interesante.

El vídeo me hizo acordar a este chiste:


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 10, 2022)

Siguiendo la temática del anterior, uno mas cercano a nosotros (En mio caso, desde Argentina, es país hermano).






El canal no tiene desperdicio y es una verdadera mina de oro para el que le gusta el trabajo artesanal. Ojalá estos trabajos no se pierdan nunca y al menos siempre quede uno manteníendolos vivos).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 10, 2022)

Vayan aprendiendo para cuando volvamos a la era de la vela y el candíl.... 
Es curioso como nuestros mayores realizaban esas maravillas y sin todas estas máquinas modernas de ahora, que con mirarlas ya saben lo que tienen que hacer.
En el taller de montacargas en que estuve un par de años teníamos herramientas antiquísimas, de las que te sacaban músculos que ni conocías, sin enchufes.... y habrán terminado en la chatarra.


----------



## J2C (Ene 10, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Siguiendo la temática del anterior, uno mas cercano a nosotros (En mio caso, desde Argentina, es país hermano).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me recordó al primer bimestre de primer año de mis estudios en el secundario industrial, allá por 1970 !!!!

Me toco Hojalateria !!!!!!


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 10, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Me recordó al primer bimestre de primer año de mis estudios en el secundario industrial, allá por 1970 !!!!
> 
> Me toco Hojalateria !!!!!!



Si me acuerdo y si aun existe por algún lugar de la casa, le saco foto al farolito que hice yo en hojalatería en la secundaria (En mi caso fue por los años 90).

Era lindo cuando se terminaban porque el profesor, para saber si estaban bien soldados, tomaba de dos de los parantes que sostenían el "techito" y hacía fuerza..... mucha fuerza. A mas de uno, con el parante desprendido en la mano, les mandaba a resoldar diciendo: "Esta mal echo".
(Por cierto, el martillo que usábamos para soldar no tenia soplete integrado).


----------



## J2C (Ene 10, 2022)

En hojalateria hice un embudo y algo más que ahora no puedo recordar (52 años atras), si que todo lo que hice entre 1º y 2º lo deje en la casa de mis padres: plomada, rompenueces, cortafierro, etc

En los talleres de: Hojalateria, Fragua, Ajuste, Torneria.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 12, 2022)

Lo mejor del video son algunos de los comentarios. Básicamente: Un SMPS es mucho mejor y dura mas , no pueden creer que sea rectificado a media onda, no pueden creer que la salida no sea regulada, que no va a durar mucho, que no tiene corte automático, que porque no le pusieron capacitores en la salida para que sea filtrada . El mejor es el que dice que no usaría eso en su batería porque al ser media onda es pulsante y sus baterías las cuida poniéndole una fuente altamente rectificada (o algo así).

Me gustaría creer que es gente que tiene algunos conocimientos y por eso les falta el panorama completo porque si no es así, y si la cosa no cambia, la humanidad va pasar por una edad de oscurantismo debido a la perdida de conocimientos -mas cuando la información esta, cada día, mas en digital- (por ejemplo, en 50 años, no creo que hayan muchas fotos como las que hay en los albunes de nuestras abuelas).

Por suerte hay personas que tratan de rescatar del pasado y nos quedan estas joyas que nos permiten ver como la humanidad se las ingenio para matarse entre ellos .

1915 (106 años atrás ).






Como siempre, canal recomendado.




¿ Se nota que me gusta como se las ingeniaban en épocas pasadas ? (En History channel había mas, lastima que ahora sea todo sobre extraterrestres y reality).


Sigo sin encontrar mi farolito. 😩


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 4, 2022)

No sé si sea un punto voyeur o el afán de aprendizaje o sólo el mero efecto hipnotizante de las imágenes.... 

Pero él caso es que por uno u otro motivo, hay muchos videos que te hacen pasar un rato gratificante e incluso te trasladan a un estado de relajación tal que desearías que no se acabara nunca. 🙃😊

Les dejo una muestra:


----------



## Nepper (Mar 4, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No sé si sea un punto voyeur o el afán de aprendizaje o sólo el mero efecto hipnotizante de las imágenes....
> 
> Pero él caso es que por uno u otro motivo, hay muchos videos que te hacen pasar un rato gratificante e incluso te trasladan a un estado de relajación tal que desearías que no se acabara nunca. 🙃😊
> 
> Les dejo una muestra:




¿Es eso trabajo?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 4, 2022)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿Es eso trabajo?


Mas bien es la realidad...   

Me suena familiar  
Una vez anduve por una obra y a las cuatro y media estaban todos los "obreros" en la parada del autobús, cuando la jornada terminaba a las cinco.    
Me demoré un poco haciendo unas conexiones en el foso del ascensor y de pronto todo estaba cerrado y apagado 😧 . . . El vigilante estaba tan acostumbrado a la "estampida" que se extrañó al verme salir diez minuos mas tarde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2022)

Ver *7:44* . . .  my God !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2022)

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/subterranean_ant_city_excavation.mp4


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2022)

🐜 home ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 7, 2022)

Jajaja.. De esta le dan con el rodillo de amasar.. 
Tuve un compi de trabajo que metía placas de tv dentro de los microondas para ver que pasaba.. 💥


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 8, 2022)

Minuto 1:00... Quiero uno.. 😍


----------



## nuk (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2022)

*Reversibilidad en los fluidos *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 25, 2022)

nuk dijo:


>


!Lo gran problema dese amplificador fueran los LEDs piscantes , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 25, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Lo gran problema dese amplificador fueran los LEDs piscantes , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


Vaya petardazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=367098298925277


----------

